# Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

*Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*

Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va 
Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
E quindi, nei miei momenti proprio al TOP TOP col mio uomo, quando insomma ero tutta in sollucchero e brodo di giuggiole e ti amo e ti prego stringimi e non mi lasciare più e abbracciami ti prego e via dicendo, sì, insomma, quando sembrava esser tutto sereno e rilassato e felice e perfetto tra noi, si dal punto di vista affettivo che sessuale, e mi sentivo totalmente piena e appagata e soddisfatta in maniera tale da non voler nient'altro, ma proprio nient'altro....ecco, in quei momenti TOP, dato che mi sembrava di toccare il cielo con un dito, non mi sembrava manco di volere nient'altro, quindi nessun altro affair, nessun altro pisello, nessun altro ome nella mia vita..
Naturalmente era solo un'impressione passeggera chiaro, che variava non appena variava il venticello frizzantino dei miei ormoni sfruguglianti.
Ma in punto non è questo.
Il punto è che l'altra sera anche mentre ero appunto avvolta da questa cara e avvolgente sensazione di "pienezza emotiva" e riempimento interno di tutte le falde, per capirci, che mi sembrava davvero di essere in un equilibrio sano di un rapporto di coppia e che non mi mancasse nulla, beh, anche lì, m'è venuto da pensare che il giorno seguente forse mi sarei dovuta vedere col tizio, l'altro....e lì per lì quei pensieri un po' stonavano,cioè prima quando mi venivano li scacciavo subito pensando "Oddio sei un mostro!!Brutta puttana che ti viene da pensare mentre ancora sei in modalità pucci-pucci cogli occhi a cuoricino! Vergognati!!",  ma a sto giro ho fatto finta di niente, e se all'inizio mi hanno perplessa poi però li ho affrontanti naturalmente come niente fosse, insomma, come mi fosse venuto da pensare alla spesa da fare, e allora lì l'illuminazione divina che molti vorrebbero avere e a cui io (tarda, lo so) sono arrivata solo ora: E CHE DIAVOLO C'è DI MALE NELL'INFEDELTà PURAMENTE SESSUALE, SCEMA?
Mi vedevo lì, felice e contenta col mio manzo di quasi due metri, a pensare che forse il dì seguente mi sarei data da fare con un piskelletto che aveva la metà dei suoi anni e anche la metà della sua statura(però attenzione:NON la metà dei suoi connotati inferiori, sia chiaro!!così scema no eh...u.u  Se proprio devi farti l'amante sceglitelo bene, e che cazzo.)....e insomma dicevo che ero lì e mi veniva da pensare che in fondo in fondo fin'ora mi ero fatta decisamente TROPPI problemi di scoscienza e che invece tutto cià poteva essere normale.
Normale in quanto siamo sì esseri umani pensanti e riflettenti(sì, come pali della luce), ma anche bruti animali sozzi dotati di curiosità scimmiesca e isitinti bestiali da urlo.
Cioè riassumendo sono arrivata alla conclusione che in fondo anche se amo perchè lo amo, al mio uomo, ci sto insieme e voglio restarci almeno finchè dura e ci sopportiamo e tutto il resto....perchè non posso separare la sfera sessuale da tutto ciò?
Cioè scindere amore e sesso, roba che fin'ora non avevo mai fatto, ovvero, sì lo facevo ma mi sentivo un po' una merdina a sapere che mi ero data da fare con un altro...e invece no, cacchio!
Ovvero, perchè il fatto che io possa essere attratta sessualmente da altri, deve essere per forza un fatto da recriminare in primis da me stessa?
Non potrebbe essere questa invece la soluzione più facile del mondo?
Perchè in fondo, a chi la raccontiamo?
Per quanto si possa strombazzare bene con la propria metà, per quanta voglia a complicità e sintonia possa esserci, mica possiamo darcela a bere raccontandoci che è come le prime volte, che c'è la stessa eccitazone, la stessa intensità di emozione, la stessa adrenalina, la stessa attrazione soprattutto... è vero, magari prima si era più maldestri, ci si conosceva meno, si facevano più danni, però cavoli che botta ormonale che era ogni volta! E guardate che lo dico da donna sessualmente soddisfatta e appagata dalla sua vita di coppia insomma...per me è sempre stato importante avere feeling da quel punto di vista col partner quindi figuriamoci se non sono passionale o che...anzi, sicuramente lui sa meglio di chiunque altro come prendermi e appagarmi e tutto il resto, però al tempo stesso non posso dire che c'è la stessa eccitazione di quando lo fece per la prima volta. Magari c'è più soddisfazione, quella sì, perchè ormai due corpi che si conoscono bene sanno come trattarsi, cosa che non sanno due corpi sconosciuti...ma forse il bello della fase iniziale sta proprio in quello...sta nello scoprirsi..
Scusate, non voleva essere un post porno, forse me ne son passata, ahaha 

Tutto questo per dirvi che io mi facevo mille pippe mentali quando invece forse la chiave del vivere una bella scappatella senza troppe paranoie è proprio questarenderla per ciò che è, sessualmente parlando.
Maturiamo sessualmente, capiamo cosa ci piace, senza nulla togliere alla nostra coppia che rimane intatta e preservata, affiniamo i nostri gusti, non ci reprimiamo in una gabbia. Perchè scusate fedeli(sempre stata fino a poco fa, tra l'altro), ma io a mie spese ho imparato sbattendoci il muso e sbattendocelo pure fortemente e di che tinta che RINUNCIARE ALLE COSE PER LE PERSONE...NON NE VALE MAI LA PENA. A qualsiasi tipo di cosa eh, non dico solo ad un bel manzetto tutto bello e improfumato che sta lì tutto ingnudo per voi pronto per... ;D
Tu magari stai lì che pensi e ripensi, rimugini, ti contorci le budella, ti sforzi, scarti opportunità, fai scelte diverse da quelle che avresti voluto, butti nel cesso occasioni, che siano lavorative, personali o altro...e poi ti ritrovi con un palmo di naso e ti viene da pensare "cioè fateme capì...io avrei rinunciato a tutto ciò pe sto stronzo QUI??". Perchè datemi retta...anche la persona più squisita del mondo..la vostra dolce e premurosa metà che vi sembra di aver trovato momentaneamente l'altra metà del cielo...l'omo o la donna perfetta...be perfetta non è perchè è umana e sbaglia come tutti noi e prima o poi qualche bella cazzata la farà anche lei deludendovi nemmeno poco e non perchè sono pessimista ma perchè è la vita, le persone non si incastrano alla perfezione le une sulle altre, tutti abbiamo i nostri difetti e forse il maggiore che abbiamo è proprio che quando teniamo così tanto ad una persona..improvvisamente ogni cosa che fa o dice ha maggiore importanza e allora rischiamo di attribuirle anche maggiore peso di quello che ha...e magari una cazzata fatta da lei diventa per te un magone enorme perchè te lo ha fatto proprio lei a cui tieni così tanto ma è così e non ci puoi fare niente...a parte ricordarti una cosa:CHE LA VITA è LA TUA, cazzo, e quindi le scelte le devi far te, giuste o sbagliate che siano. Sbattici il muso, non importa, ma prova, avrai se non altro vissuto...non rinunciato per altri.
Sì OK....avete ragione..Scusate la filippica 
Mi son fatta prendere la mano al solito quando parlo di queste cose...perchè volevo cercare di spiegarvi per bene il mio punto di vista.
Quindi dicevamo, riprendendo le fila del mio ragionamento ora spero pià chiaro..sesso extra a go-go?Approvato?
Il problema però a quel punto diventa un altro.....dato che non tutti sono da sveltina facile, anche lì le persone ci piace conoscerle...ci intrippa che ci comincino a piacere da più punti di vista, non solo in quanto bipedi dodati di pisello...quindi forse la cosa sfora dalla sfera puramente sessuale...però che ci possiamo fare...mica siamo robot...una chiacchierata o una risata è normale farsela no? E questo dovrebbe farci sentire più in colpa rispetto a un ninfomane incallito che manco vuole sapere come si chiama l'altro?
Voi che mi dite in merito?

OK, ora sono pronta, aggreditemi pure verbalmente e psicologicamente, vai!
U.U


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va
> Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
> ...


puoi ripassare dopo che ho un po' da fare?
grazie, bella giovinotta


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va
> Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
> ...


Buonasera nuova utente fortunata..perche'il primo che ti legge qua'sono io..vale a dire uno dei 3..traditori del sito.Non ti preoccupare fai benissimo..anch'io tengo distinto l'amor coniugale dal sesso fuori casa...solo che molti deficienti/e..credono che sia amore pure quello...e ci cascano.
poi guarda mi e'capitato mattina fuori casa e sera a casa..nessunissimo problema.
Adesso preparati...perche'sentirai legne e insulti....almeno che la mitica Tebe non accorra...ciaoooo!!!!!


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va
> Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
> ...


Ciao,
ma la fedeltà non è solo quella sessuale sai..
quando tu organizzi i tuoi appuntamenti, dici bugie per vedere l'altro, e quando rientri  fai credere al tuo compagno che  tu sia stata in posti differenti. 
non so se capisci, non si tratta solo dell'infedeltà a livello sessuale. si tratta che tu menti, e imbrogli e inganni. 


dì semplicemente al tuo compagno che a te uno solo non basta e se lui lo accetta sarete una coppia felicissima.
magari andate assieme nei club privè così tu puoi averne anche venti di partner diversi e tutti in una sola sera e sfogarti quanto ti serve.


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

sbattici pure il muso carina, non vedo l'ora, magari prima lascia quel poveraccio che sta con te e non ti merita senz'altro.

[mod. daniele OFF]


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sbattici pure il muso carina, non vedo l'ora, magari prima lascia quel poveraccio che sta con te e non ti merita senz'altro.
> 
> [mod. daniele OFF]


devo dare una botticina che si è incantata la tesla?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Occhio! Questa che scrive in realtà è un UOMO!!!


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo dare una botticina che si è incantata la tesla?:mrgreen:



si avevo fretta   temevo di non essere la prima _deficiente_ [cit.] a rispondere


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> si avevo fretta   temevo di non essere la prima _deficiente_ [cit.] a rispondere


tranquilla...sono stata io





:unhappy:


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tranquilla...sono stata io
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma tu hai altre preziose qualifiche


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

Visto che non ho voglia di scrivere un nuovo post mrgreen copio e incollo quello che avevo scritto in un altro thread:

_Consentimi una domanda partendo dal presupposto che nessuno è in grado di dire come reagirà ad un eventuale tradimento.
Tradire qualcuno non è forse come obbligarlo a partecipare ad una roulette russa? 
Può non venirlo mai a sapere, può scoprirlo e incassare il colpo ma può anche crollare e dover convivere
con le ferite per il resto della sua vita.
E allora, che diritto si ha di tradire, non sarebbe più onesto tirare fuori tutto quello che si pensa e si prova
__e dare all' altro la possibilità di scegliere se correre il rischio o meno?
_
E aggiungo:
dici che la vita è la tua, che le scelte le devi fare tu, ma nel farlo coinvolgi qualcun altro che ha il diritto di 
pensare che non vale la pena rinunciare alla felicità per una persona che non rispetta i suoi valori e quindi lui.
Vuoi poter fare sesso liberamente? ok, parlagliene e proponigli di essere una coppia aperta

​


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma tu hai altre preziose qualifiche


certo.
non faccio per vantarmi ma sono pure maestra, suora, beghina e stronza:mrgreen:


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Occhio! Questa che scrive in realtà è un UOMO!!!


uhm...e cosa te lo fa pensare?
che bello cmq...ok che ho un lato maschile decisamente prevalente a volte..ma direi che in linea di massima, data la pipina che mi ritrovo fra le gambe, sarei donna.. mi spiace se ti deludo


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Occhio! Questa che scrive in realtà è un UOMO!!!


sarà mica Oscuro?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2012)

*Fedeltà sessuale.. il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'atra?Come scindere le due cose..*



Minerva ha detto:


> puoi ripassare dopo che ho un po' da fare?
> grazie, bella giovinotta


Leggo certi 3d solo nell'attesa di vedere la tua risposta 
E non ti smentisci mai


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.
> non faccio per vantarmi ma sono pure maestra, suora, beghina e stronza:mrgreen:



e frigida no?!


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> sarà mica Oscuro?



Oscuro, sto nome l'ho già sentito perchè non è certo la prima volta che leggo il forum ma sinceramente non so chi sia. E perchè dovrebbe scrivere ste cose poi? C'ha le sessualità ambigua? wow come me, che bello di nuovo


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Oscuro, sto nome l'ho già sentito perchè non è certo la prima volta che leggo il forum ma sinceramente non so chi sia. E perchè dovrebbe scrivere ste cose poi? C'ha le sessualità ambigua? wow come me, che bello di nuovo


è un simpatico bricconcello


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> e frigida no?!


Abbè, io sono frigida, vergine di ferro, carente di uccello causa estetica fallace, ho il culo flaccido e scrivo qui per fare marketing.

Tiè


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Oscuro, sto nome l'ho già sentito perchè non è certo la prima volta che leggo il forum ma sinceramente non so chi sia. E perchè dovrebbe scrivere ste cose poi? C'ha le sessualità ambigua? wow come me, che bello di nuovo


ma viaggi con l'elmetto:rotfl:


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma viaggi con l'elmetto:rotfl:


si, tanto per personalizzare un po' sto nick sennò era un po' troppo anonimo.
xkè, anche il tipo c'ha st'elmetto? insomma m'avete proprio scambiata per lui..ahimè..


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Abbè, io sono frigida, vergine di ferro, carente di uccello causa estetica fallace, ho il culo flaccido e scrivo qui per fare marketing.
> 
> Tiè


 voglio il culo flaccido anch'io


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Quindi dicevamo, riprendendo le fila del mio ragionamento ora spero pià chiaro..sesso extra a go-go?Approvato?
> Il problema però a quel punto diventa un altro.....dato che non tutti sono da sveltina facile, anche lì le persone ci piace conoscerle...ci intrippa che ci comincino a piacere da più punti di vista, non solo in quanto bipedi dodati di pisello...quindi forse la cosa sfora dalla sfera puramente sessuale...però che ci possiamo fare...mica siamo robot...una chiacchierata o una risata è normale farsela no? E questo dovrebbe farci sentire più in colpa rispetto a un ninfomane incallito che manco vuole sapere come si chiama l'altro?
> Voi che mi dite in merito?



Ciao Xena!

Te sei proprio un grand'uomo! Lasciatelo dire da uno che ti stima fortissimamente e anche di più per quello che rappresenti ed anche per quello che sei per noi e per i fortunati che ti possono leggere e scrivere e far di conto e che ci attaccherei pure i tuoi poster in cameretta mia vicino a quelli di madonna e tina turner da tanto che ti farei una statua se fossi scultore ma non lo sono e quindi ti devi accontentare.
Che te sei una dottoressa tirone che fa la pubblicità alla dieta dissociata colla stessa verve di una wanna marchi col ciuffo rosso e ti vanti dei tuoi successi e citi studi clinici coi quali hai preso il dottorato e sei un ph.d al mit che fa sempre una bella figura.
A mangiare sempre la stessa roba poi le viscere si stizzano e ti scioperano la digestione e vai cacando le banane intere anche se le avevi masticate ben bene all'atto del l'ingoio e non ti cresce neanche le cellulite sui polpastrelli e sul retro dei gomiti ed è un miracolo vedere una donna così alta e magra che mangia tutte quelle banane.
Sta roba qua tu la fai col cuore superiore che hai dissociato dal cuore posteriore e mangi tutti gli amori belli e puliti e fai la cagacazzi interi e ne esciu davvero leggera e asciutta e non sporca e umida si quegli schizzetti che gli uomini che pensano solo a sé stessi ti fanno dentro quando meno te lo aspetti mentre quelli rispettosi ti ci infreadiciano tutta la pancia o il naso quando si ritirano colla manovra a testuggine.
Sei una ragazza culturale nel tuo modo di esprimerti e cantare le lodi del tuo metodo brevettato e non scialba e sguatta come quelli che non ci mettono l'acca in ànno anche quando lo vogliono far essere una voce del verbo avere e non solo quando vogliono cognomare il grande regista barbuto hideaki.
Hai un gra senso degli affari nel far intendere che tu lo insegni gratis e ci hai un occhio lungo anche in un vicolo corto mentre regali gli albums delle figurine di candy candy e vendi a caro prezzo le bustine che ti sei stampata in cantina.
Sei un macchinone a manutenzione ultrafrequente che ti danno per due soldi e che poi paga le vacanze e la pelliccia alla moglie del meccanico per venti e passa anni.
Fai come la ragazza sul cubone della disco che mena pugni e culo sull'aria del pulcino pio mentre i granchiosi di sotto ci guardano bene se ci hai le mutande rosa strappate o se è una brasiliana che t'ha fatto la ceretta e mi meraviglio poco se ottieni tutto il successo che meriti facendo quello sai per arrivare dove vuoi arrivare.
Cortesente passami il lucidacruscotti così posso lustrare i brillantini sulla tua statua di das che terrò lontana da tutti i piccioni invidiosi e incontinenti del mondo che non portano rispetto a una come te e quella statua la riporrò in una fossa così profonda che se le ossa di un dinosauro la vorranno vedere dovranno mettersi a scavare verso il basso e questo solo per proteggere una creatura che madre natura ha creato con una fantasia che stento a credere che sia frutto della mano dell'uomo.
A tanto arriva la mia idolatria da vitellone argentato nei confronti delle mentalità superiori come quelle che dimostri tu colla tua facilità di genio che tutto risolve tirando fuori il suo ciuski dalla tasca del grembiule per fare il responsore come lo specchio magico della mamma buona di biancaneve ostracizzata dai nani.
Quel desiderio di fuga che tanto piace a chi non ha altro da fare però mi coglie nel frangente della lode e me la spezza come una lancia in favore della ricerca sugli ormoni sessuali di sintesi me m i impedisce di continuare e questo dall'alto della mia escrescenza un po' mi spiace e mi onora.
Come spero di te.

Ciao!


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Visto che non ho voglia di scrivere un nuovo post mrgreen copio e incollo quello che avevo scritto in un altro thread:
> 
> _Consentimi una domanda partendo dal presupposto che nessuno è in grado di dire come reagirà ad un eventuale tradimento.
> Tradire qualcuno non è forse come obbligarlo a partecipare ad una roulette russa?
> ...


ma mica ho detto che mi voglio ingroppare qualsiasi cosa si muova, e che cacchio...far sesso liberamente mi pare un po' eccessivo come termine.
Diciamo che non mi va più, dopo tutto questo tempo e questi anni e svariati pianti e scelte fatte, di rinunciare a conoscere altre persone per una persona che amo ma che per la quale non posso più castrarmi emotivamente e fisicamente in toto.
L'ho fatto in passato perchè forse se lo meritava, ora non più.
Ma io sono sempre io. Mica cambio se vado a letto con un altra persona. Io sono sempre la stessa persona, allegra, scema, affettuosa, mica vuol dire che devo diventare una stronza mistificatrice delle realtà.
E' tanto difficile da accettare l'infedeltà sessuale?
In effetti la domanda era questa.
Ma qui tutti hanno il vizio di cazzeggiare e scambiare forum con domande anche serie per spazi di puro momento libero dove magari sorseggiarsi un tè e rispondersi civettando con l'amichetta di turno, facendosi forti del fatto che magari si è qui da tanto tempo perchè ovviamente si hanno sulla capoccia du corna così e quindi facciamo pure le fighe co l'ultima arrivata, massì, dai, che divertimento, nel frattempo che rispondo a cazzo passami pure la canna fratè, e turuturututtu!
Scusa l'ironia leggermente dissacrante, ma te sei uno dei pochi che ha risposto seriamente, quindi merci :*


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Xena!
> 
> Te sei proprio un grand'uomo! Lasciatelo dire da uno che ti stima fortissimamente e anche di più per quello che rappresenti ed anche per quello che sei per noi e per i fortunati che ti possono leggere e scrivere e far di conto e che ci attaccherei pure i tuoi poster in cameretta mia vicino a quelli di madonna e tina turner da tanto che ti farei una statua se fossi scultore ma non lo sono e quindi ti devi accontentare.
> Che te sei una dottoressa tirone che fa la pubblicità alla dieta dissociata colla stessa verve di una wanna marchi col ciuffo rosso e ti vanti dei tuoi successi e citi studi clinici coi quali hai preso il dottorato e sei un ph.d al mit che fa sempre una bella figura.
> ...


Rabarbaro avevo già notato le tue risposte un pelino, come dire, stravaganti, ma non immaginavo omaggiassi anche me con tale inaspettata cortesia, davvero..
Sono onorata u.u
Quindi ti ringrazio, contenta di aver ricevuto il mongolino d'oro, specie se regalatomi da un personaggio illustre come te(e te non dirai sul serio, ma io sì!)


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ma mica ho detto che mi voglio ingroppare qualsiasi cosa si muova, e che cacchio...far sesso liberamente mi pare un po' eccessivo come termine.
> Diciamo che non mi va più, dopo tutto questo tempo e questi anni e svariati pianti e scelte fatte, di rinunciare a conoscere altre persone per una persona che amo ma che per la quale non posso più castrarmi emotivamente e fisicamente in toto.
> L'ho fatto in passato perchè forse se lo meritava, ora non più.
> Ma io sono sempre io. Mica cambio se vado a letto con un altra persona. Io sono sempre la stessa persona, allegra, scema, affettuosa, mica vuol dire che devo diventare una stronza mistificatrice delle realtà.
> ...



ma vai a cagare


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Sono onorata u.u
> 
> 
> > E' sempre un piacere trovare forme di vita disposte a raccontare del loro patto con l'incubator di turno.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> uhm...e cosa te lo fa pensare?
> che bello cmq...ok che ho un lato maschile decisamente prevalente a volte..ma direi che in linea di massima, data la *pipina* che mi ritrovo fra le gambe, sarei donna.. mi spiace se ti deludo


:rotfl:

ciao e benvenuta


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ma mica ho detto che mi voglio ingroppare qualsiasi cosa si muova, e che cacchio...far sesso liberamente mi pare un po' eccessivo come termine.
> Diciamo che non mi va più, dopo tutto questo tempo e questi anni e svariati pianti e scelte fatte, di rinunciare a conoscere altre persone per una persona che amo ma che per la quale non posso più castrarmi emotivamente e fisicamente in toto.
> *L'ho fatto in passato perchè forse se lo meritava, ora non più.
> Ma io sono sempre io. Mica cambio se vado a letto con un altra persona. Io sono sempre la stessa persona, allegra, scema, affettuosa, mica vuol dire che devo diventare una stronza mistificatrice delle realtà.
> ...


Quello in grassetto è il punto del contendere.
Si, pui essere sempre tu, puoi anche essere migliore, ma lui ha comunque il diritto di sapere e di scegliere.
Che l' infedeltà sessuale sia difficile da accettare è soggettivo c'è chi non la può sopportare, chi non gli da peso
e addirittura chi si eccita ma come fai ad accettare qualcosa di cui non sei stato messo al corrente?


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare


ops, tesla, ti sei sentita LEGGERMENTE tirata in causa?
ti dirò una cosa, forse non proprio in confidenza dato che siam qui, ma fa niente: vedi, io non sono per niente intimidita dal classico comportamento fiero e riottoso di nonnismo che si porta avanti qui come in altri centomila forum dove pare che più sei vecchio del forum(in questo caso-ripeto- direi più sei cornuto) e più fai il figo.
Se ti poni con me in una determinata maniera, ma fallo pure benvenuta, ma non aspettarti che io chini mollemente la testa in segno di riverenza solo perchè tu hai poggiato le tue chiappette che dici di voler molli(che peccato, io invece ho il culo SODISSIMO, ma guarda un po') qui nel forum qualche tempo prima di me.
Ecco qua.
Ora sguainiamo pure le spade e sfidiamoci in un duello mortale, olè, anche se io ero venuta qui solo per chiedere pareri.
ahaha


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

ciao xena,
non pratico la fedeltà sessuale in quanto è per me totalmente slegata dal sentimento amore che nutro per il mio compagno.
Ti diranno che non ami, che sei immatura, che sei una zoccola e tutto il solito allegro repertorio, ma ti capisco.
Detto questo però, il prossimo fidanzato, quando ancora siete alle prime battute, fagli presente che la fedeltà non è qualcosa che vuoi o richiedi.
Ti senti pronta per accettare che anche il tuo uomo possa fare sesso in giro?
Sesso in giro non vuole nece3ssariamente dire trombare tutto ciò che respira, questo lo pensano solo alcune persone, le stesse che ti diranno che non ami eccetera.
Perchè ovviamente, da questo lato, il rapporto deve essere paritario.
Libertà tua, ma libertà anche sua.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> xena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono onorata u.u
> ...


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > xena ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼
> 
> solo perchè hai messo la faccina...ti amo, sappilo.
> (ecco, ora già sento gli insulti arrivarmi a fionda..."è una bimbominkia, anzi...na sukaminkia, visto quello che scrive, 'sta bottana senza morale!!")


Beh, visto che separi l'amore dal sesso, mi fai un po' meno paura quando dici di lovvarmi...

E io non sono uno che scinde la paura dal pericolo.

Sotto questa forma meriti proprio una virile pacca sulla spalla!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao xena,
> non pratico la fedeltà sessuale in quanto è per me totalmente slegata dal sentimento amore che nutro per il mio compagno.
> Ti diranno che non ami, che sei immatura, che sei una zoccola e tutto il solito allegro repertorio, ma ti capisco.
> Detto questo però, il prossimo fidanzato, quando ancora siete alle prime battute, fagli presente che la fedeltà non è qualcosa che vuoi o richiedi.
> ...


 Tebe, intanto sappi che mi sa strano parlarti così da sconosciuta perchè io ti leggo e il tuo blog lo adoro e mi sento molto affine a te, per quanto la pensi diversamente su alcuni punti. Che chiaro ognuno l'infedeltà se la vive a modo suo, però credo che nessuno possa capirmi quanto una persona che ci passa e ci è passata perchè ragionare di corna o scappatelle emozionanti o trombate clandestine con un fedele che non è mai uscito dalla campana di vetro..sia chiaro è come parlare di mozart e prevert con uno che non c'ha manco la 5elementare; nel senso, ovvio che non lo capiscono, che diamine, non ci sono mai passati, che ne sanno??
(Fedeli, non era per dirvi che siete ignoranti nel senso di cafoni...ma proprio come dissero Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo "ignorante nel senso che ingori!!" .Quindi non prendetevela a male ecco  .Ve vojo bene e so contenta se il mondo è pieno di persone belle e buone come voi *. *)
Anche io ero così, ero una fedelissima orsolina in toto(vabbè orsolina mai ahahah)e se mi parlavi di infedeltà te ruggivo contro che manco i gatti quando je s'arruffa il pelo che vedono un bel chiuahua tutto guaente rompicoglioni(e te sai bene come je s'arruffa, insomma)...
Insomma però poi mi ci sono ritrovata e mi son dovuta ricredere, ecco. Nella vita non si sa mai, inutile parlare per sentito dire, te ce devi trovà, ecco


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Beh, visto che separi l'amore dal sesso, mi fai un po' meno paura quando dici di lovvarmi...
> 
> E io non sono uno che scinde la paura dal pericolo.
> 
> Sotto questa forma meriti proprio una virile pacca sulla spalla!


Ecco sono contenta di non farti paura, almeno quello!
Mi prendo la pacca insieme alla statuetta di das...era das o che?
però i glitterini no...quelli tietteli...non so donna da glitterini come Tebe io ahah


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ops, tesla, ti sei sentita LEGGERMENTE tirata in causa?
> ti dirò una cosa, forse non proprio in confidenza dato che siam qui, ma fa niente: vedi, io non sono per niente intimidita dal classico comportamento fiero e riottoso di nonnismo che si porta avanti qui come in altri centomila forum dove pare che più sei vecchio del forum(in questo caso-ripeto- direi più sei cornuto) e più fai il figo.
> Se ti poni con me in una determinata maniera, ma fallo pure benvenuta, ma non aspettarti che io chini mollemente la testa in segno di riverenza solo perchè tu hai poggiato le tue chiappette che dici di voler molli(che peccato, io invece ho il culo SODISSIMO, ma guarda un po') qui nel forum qualche tempo prima di me.
> Ecco qua.
> ...


Ma di che nonnismo parli?

Qui ci sono persone che leggono ed esprimono i loro pensieri dopo aver vissuto sulla propria pelle alcune esperienze destabilizzanti e in certi casi molto dolorose. Che poi tra una risposta e l'altra si cazzeggi, non mi pare tolga nulla al succo delle opinioni che ricevi.

Mi sembri un po' sulla difensiva. Prova a togliere l'elmetto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Novembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale.. il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'atra?Come scindere le due cose*

Per me è un fake.


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe, intanto sappi che mi sa strano parlarti così da sconosciuta perchè io ti leggo e il tuo blog lo adoro e mi sento molto affine a te, per quanto la pensi diversamente su alcuni punti. Che chiaro ognuno l'infedeltà se la vive a modo suo, però credo che nessuno possa capirmi quanto una persona che ci passa e ci è passata perchè ragionare di corna o scappatelle emozionanti o trombate clandestine con un fedele che non è mai uscito dalla campana di vetro..sia chiaro è come parlare di mozart e prevert con uno che non c'ha manco la 5elementare; nel senso, ovvio che non lo capiscono, che diamine, non ci sono mai passati, che ne sanno??
> (Fedeli, non era per dirvi che siete ignoranti nel senso di cafoni...ma proprio come dissero Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo "ignorante nel senso che ingori!!" .Quindi non prendetevela a male ecco  .Ve vojo bene e so contenta se il mondo è pieno di persone belle e buone come voi *. *)
> Anche io ero così, ero una fedelissima orsolina in toto(vabbè orsolina mai ahahah)e se mi parlavi di infedeltà te ruggivo contro che manco i gatti quando je s'arruffa il pelo che vedono un bel chiuahua tutto guaente rompicoglioni(e te sai bene come je s'arruffa, insomma)...
> Insomma però poi mi ci sono ritrovata e mi son dovuta ricredere, ecco. Nella vita non si sa mai, inutile parlare per sentito dire, te ce devi trovà, ecco


scusa, senza acrimonia, ma non ho bisogno di toccare il fuoco per sapere che brucia ne di sniffare colla per sapere
che sballa, quella del "non potete capire" è una scusa che non regge, sorry :mrgreen:


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

Giusto per aggiungere dettagli all' insieme, in questo thread, di tutte/i coloro che tradiscono, quante/i
hanno vissuto l' esperienza dell' essere beccati/e? e cosa è successo dopo?


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Quello in grassetto è il punto del contendere.
> Si, pui essere sempre tu, puoi anche essere migliore, ma lui ha comunque il diritto di sapere e di scegliere.
> Che l' infedeltà sessuale sia difficile da accettare è soggettivo c'è chi non la può sopportare, chi non gli da peso
> e addirittura chi si eccita ma come fai ad accettare qualcosa di cui non sei stato messo al corrente?


Aspetta un attimo Erab... qui mi sembra che si stia mettendo in discussione il punto fondamentale della cosa: chiaro che qui si parla di scappatelle nascoste, scusa! Verrebbe meno il senso di tutto...cioè se fossero cose alla luce del sole, nessuno di noi sarebbe qui a scrivere sul forum, ma saremmo tutti in locali scambisti(nel migliore dei casi)o già divorziati o separati(nel peggiore).
Che cavolo è normale che uno dei due o non lo sa o cmq fa finta di non sapere niente diciamo.
Dimmi un traditore che tradisce e lo dice al partner. NESSUNO(mentre lo fa poi...al massimo dopo, se si pente).
Al limite il partner se l'immagina dall'atteggiamento troieggiante di lei o dall'andamento puttaniere di lui...magari fa battitine...ma non è che SA con certezza..mi pare ovvio. Magari è al corrente di come la pensa il partner sulla fedeltà. Sa che è libertino.
Ma NON SA che in quel momento si sta spupazzando un altro o chi è quest'altro.
Su che base c'è sto diritto di sapere?
Anche se è sbagliato mi pare ovvio che il segreto è in nuce nell'atto stesso del tradimento, ovvero...ti faccio un esempio tipo...tu sei lì per i cazzi tuoi che te ne stai beato felice e tranquillo e nn pensi minimamente a tradire, poi capita qualcosa e una persona entra nella tua vita, magari tu non la vuoi, stai benissimo così, non hai mai pensato a certe cose, nonostante ti siano capitate tipo migliaria di occasioni canaglia, ma stavolta sta persona ti cambia qualcosa e manco vorresti e resisti e resisti e alla fine però cedi...magari sbagliando moralmente..però hai provato cose che nessuno ti darà indietro. Ma manco 100anni di fedeltà ne avarrebbero la pena guarda.
In tutto questo processo, mi pare ovvio che non è che glielo spiattelli in faccia al partner, a che pro? Magari lo molli dopo, per rispetto, o magari no, perchè ne rimani innamorato, ma mi pare un po' sadico metterlo al corrente dei particolari della cosa, dato che non è stato certo amore ma solo sesso..
Ripeto, sempre nell'ottica che il partner omettendo quella notte di sesso non è che ti stia mentendo su una parte fondamentale di se stesso, o o ti stia facendo credere di essere Madre Teresa di Calcutta quando in realtà somiglia di più a Cicciolina, sia chiaro; ma ti stia solo omettendo una cosa magari per non ferirti, o perchè si sente male anche lui al pensiero di averlo fatto..NO?


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Per me è un fake.


E cosa cambia?

Che si iscriva pro tempore con un ip cileno o cambogiano, o che rimanga un non registrato col nome di qualche protagonista di rimanzi o telefilm, che parli di sapiosessualità, di avventure mitologico-sessuali o di come scindere sex and love, non è forse interessante più di tante miserie mentali e sentimentali che appestano la realtà?

Io apprezzo comunque.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Di tutto di più.  Urla, schiaffi, presi naturalmente, scenate, scuse da parte mia, il rischio di essere buttato fuori da casa, ancora non scongiurato, senso di impotenza, ormai la mia vita non dipende più da me, ma dai miei errori, la speranza che tutto torni se non come prima, almeno più tranquillo, perchè la vita in casa è diventata un inferno.

Con il senno del poi non ne valeva la pena.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma di che nonnismo parli?
> 
> Qui ci sono persone che leggono ed esprimono i loro pensieri dopo aver vissuto sulla propria pelle alcune esperienze destabilizzanti e in certi casi molto dolorose. Che poi tra una risposta e l'altra si cazzeggi, non mi pare tolga nulla al succo delle opinioni che ricevi.
> 
> Mi sembri un po' sulla difensiva. Prova a togliere l'elmetto.


Sole credo che qui nessuno sia stupido e tutti abbiano capito bene a cosa mi riferivo...nel senso che anche a me piace cazzeggiare eh...ma se entri(è un TU generico, non mi riferisco a te, eh)qui sulla domanda che ho posto e la prima cosa che dici non c'entra n'accidente con l'argomento...e poi continui co sti discorsi da salottino a scherzare gaiamente come niente fosse ingorando l'utente...beh mi spiace ma è la tipica tecnica usata dagli utenti fissi per smimuire una discussione appena avviata da un utente nuovo..magari se non sono d'accordo con lui(perchè lo capisco che certi argomenti possano starvi sul groppone, anche a me lo starebbero, se magari ci fossi passata al contrario, eh)
Se poi qui non è così, benvenga, me ne compiaccio davvero. 
L'elmetto era per xena, ma se pensate che vengo qui con l'ascia da guerra lo tolgo ahah
Che davvero, io so na tipa scialla, non fa per me discute appena arrivata


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo Erab... qui mi sembra che si stia mettendo in discussione il punto fondamentale della cosa: chiaro che qui si parla di scappatelle nascoste, scusa! Verrebbe meno il senso di tutto...cioè se fossero cose alla luce del sole, nessuno di noi sarebbe qui a scrivere sul forum, ma saremmo tutti in locali scambisti(nel migliore dei casi)o già divorziati o separati(nel peggiore).
> Che cavolo è normale che uno dei due o non lo sa o cmq fa finta di non sapere niente diciamo.
> Dimmi un traditore che tradisce e lo dice al partner. NESSUNO(mentre lo fa poi...al massimo dopo, se si pente).
> Al limite il partner se l'immagina dall'atteggiamento troieggiante di lei o dall'andamento puttaniere di lui...magari fa battitine...ma non è che SA con certezza..mi pare ovvio. Magari è al corrente di come la pensa il partner sulla fedeltà. Sa che è libertino.
> ...


ok, il tuo discorso è chiaro, perfetto, cristallino, in se stesso autoconclusivo... quindi sbagliato (sto 
volutamente provocando) perché non contempla di poter essere sbagliato.
Ma io ti ri-provoco, ti cambio il terreno di gioco.
Scopri che il tuo compagno ha speso, in una sola sera, 10000€ a poker, sono i suoi soldi, è il 
suo tempo, gli dato emozioni, ma è sempre lui, nei tuoi confronti non è cambiato nulla.
Come reagisci?


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ops, tesla, ti sei sentita LEGGERMENTE tirata in causa?
> ti dirò una cosa, forse non proprio in confidenza dato che siam qui, ma fa niente: vedi, io non sono per niente intimidita dal classico comportamento fiero *e riottoso di nonnismo *che si porta avanti qui come in altri centomila forum dove pare che più sei vecchio del forum(in questo caso-ripeto- direi più sei cornuto) e più fai il figo.
> Se ti poni con me in una determinata maniera, ma fallo pure benvenuta, ma non aspettarti che io chini mollemente la testa in segno di riverenza solo perchè tu hai poggiato le tue chiappette che dici di voler molli(che peccato, io invece ho il culo SODISSIMO, ma guarda un po') qui nel forum qualche tempo prima di me.
> Ecco qua.
> ...


nonnina riottosa mi piace
:mrgreen:


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Per me è un fake.



UltimoSangre e ce porti pure il cognome de ESPERTO per fa capì meglio quanto ce capisci su sto forum e nella vita in generale aò...
complimentoni davvero.
pensa se te firmavi "inesperto" do andavamo a finì allora..
Mesà che il mongolino d'oro tocca regararlo a lui rabarbaro 
Cmq so un po' perplessa...ma che vuol dire che so un fake??
Che me so inventata sta storiella da du soldi tanto per divertirmi?
Be a saperlo ce mettevo un po' più de fantasia e me ne inventavo una mejo...che questa manco me pare tanto eccitante insomma..mica ho parlato di 1000 aitanti amanti gladiatori.
oppure intendi che so un nick registrato che si sregistra e si finge nuovo?
o che so un uomo?
no perchè qui mi hanno dato pure dell'Oscuro(che non so chi diavolo sia ma è famoso a quanto pare, quindi ripeto, grazie!!)
Insomma io ve ribadisco che il pisello non ce l'ho anche se a volte lo ammetto non me dispiacerebbe così almeno saremmo pari...ma questo è un discorso troppo porno e complicato e non è il caso di affrontarlo qui ecco.
Però spiegati, chiariscimi, please!


----------



## Valeniente (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo Erab... qui mi sembra che si stia mettendo in discussione il punto fondamentale della cosa: chiaro che qui si parla di scappatelle nascoste, scusa! Verrebbe meno il senso di tutto...cioè se fossero cose alla luce del sole, nessuno di noi sarebbe qui a scrivere sul forum, ma saremmo tutti in locali scambisti(nel migliore dei casi)o già divorziati o separati(nel peggiore).
> Che cavolo è normale che uno dei due o non lo sa o cmq fa finta di non sapere niente diciamo.
> Dimmi un traditore che tradisce e lo dice al partner. NESSUNO(mentre lo fa poi...al massimo dopo, se si pente).
> Al limite il partner se l'immagina dall'atteggiamento troieggiante di lei o dall'andamento puttaniere di lui...magari fa battitine...ma non è che SA con certezza..mi pare ovvio. Magari è al corrente di come la pensa il partner sulla fedeltà. Sa che è libertino.
> ...


Questo vale se il tradimento è occasionale e se si è trattato solo di scopare qualcuno/a e nient'altro, ma spesso anche le storie che iniziano cosi prendono altri risvolti, vuoi perchè la cosa è piaciuta, vuoi perchè se il sesso casuale si pratica con chi è libero, perchè rischi di essere ricattato, e porti avanti il rapporto clandestino per anni che finisce per pesarti più del legame matrimoniale,  e devasti la vita della tua VERA compagna di una vita e madre dei tuoi figli. Vale la pena tutto questo solo per un pò di sesso senza coinvolgimento emotivo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E cosa cambia?
> 
> Che si iscriva pro tempore con un ip cileno o cambogiano, o che rimanga un non registrato col nome di qualche protagonista di rimanzi o telefilm, che parli di sapiosessualità, di avventure mitologico-sessuali o di come scindere sex and love, non è forse interessante più di tante miserie mentali e sentimentali che appestano la realtà?
> 
> Io apprezzo comunque.


Non cambia nulla, certo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> UltimoSangre e ce porti pure *il cognome de ESPERTO* per fa capì meglio quanto ce capisci su sto forum e nella vita in generale aò...
> complimentoni davvero.
> pensa se te firmavi "inesperto" do andavamo a finì allora..
> Mesà che il mongolino d'oro tocca regararlo a lui rabarbaro
> ...


Quello salta fuori in automatico, con il numero dei messaggi.

Semplicemente da come scrivi non mi sembri una donna.

Comunque, buona discussione.

No, non sono esperto della vita.
Di certo la tua erudizione mi potrà essere d'aiuto.

Ah, per il discorso del mongolino d'oro ho tralasciato, sinceramente credo che tu abbia dimostrato la tua intelligenza.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quello salta fuori in automatico, con il numero dei messaggi.
> 
> Semplicemente da come scrivi non mi sembri una donna.
> 
> ...


Me lo dicono in tanti che per come parlo sembro un uomo, sarà che so bene come siete fatti, che vi capisco, che riesco a calarmi perfettamente nei vostri panni perchè non so certo la prima arrivata che cade dal pero, ecco.
però fake no, t'assicuro, e donna co tutti i conotati giusti(tranqui, non ce sto a prova )
il discorso del mongolino d'oro comunque era cominciato da prima, perchè rabarbaro mi voleva fare un statua colpito dalla mia intelligenza(ahahahaha), e io avevo detto che la passavo a ritirare volentieri, poi ti sei intromesso te e...ecco, mi sembrava lo meritassi di più.
Ad ogni modo no, che i regali ricevuti non si danno indietro, quindi me lo tengo io, va'!


----------



## Eretteo (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di *paciosa serenità*,
> Magari non sempre,ma anche...
> oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> ...


Mi e' venuto sonno.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ok, il tuo discorso è chiaro, perfetto, cristallino, in se stesso autoconclusivo... quindi sbagliato (sto
> volutamente provocando) perché non contempla di poter essere sbagliato.
> Ma io ti ri-provoco, ti cambio il terreno di gioco.
> Scopri che il tuo compagno ha speso, in una sola sera, 10000€ a poker, sono i suoi soldi, è il
> ...


ho capito dove vuoi arrivare e ho colto l'esempio, che però secondo me è sbagliato ma vabbè.
si presuppone che se sto con un giocatore da poker così incallito io lo sappia quindi per quanto possa esser grave il danno accettando di stare con lui già devo aver accettato il fatto che possa avere questi difetti, cedevolezze, debolezze.
diciamo che gli starei vicino cercando di farlo guarire anche se questo è un argomento molto delicato che non si può certo affrontare in due righe; comunque in linea di massima alla persona che si ama bisognerebbe dare anche aiuto e conforto, non solo amore.
Stavi cercando di paragonare l'infedeltà insospettabile con una cosa del genere...ma ripeto l'esempio non mi pare consono perchè non credo sia la stessa cosa uno che ti si gioca la casa o la macchina che avete comprato insieme; ecco quello vedo come un vero "tradimento" del concetto di stare insieme, specie se si hanno investito risorse comuni, non se uno dopo anni di vita di coppia si fa una sana trombata extra senza toglere nulla a nessuno (se permetti quella è mia esperienza personale e fino a prova contraria se davvero fosse sempre solo sesso fino a se stesso...davvero nn sarebbe un crimine. Dimmi piuttosto che spesso magari non è così. Che poi ti può partire la testa per l'amante e che togli del tempo alla coppia per colpa sua. Allora lì sì che ti dico che non è il massimo. Ma anche quello fa parte del rischio e dei casi della vita. Io so solo che la vita è una sola...mi sono rotta anche se son giovine di rinunciare alle cose, e non lo farò certo perchè qualche bigotto mi dice che è sbagliato, casomai quando IO lo sentirò sbagliato. Che poi è quello che dovrebbero fare tutti.)


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Di tutto di più.  Urla, schiaffi, presi naturalmente, scenate, scuse da parte mia, il rischio di essere buttato fuori da casa, ancora non scongiurato, senso di impotenza, ormai la mia vita non dipende più da me, ma dai miei errori, la speranza che tutto torni se non come prima, almeno più tranquillo, perchè la vita in casa è diventata un inferno.
> 
> Con il senno del poi non ne valeva la pena.


Aspetta non hai ancora ricevuto il pacchetto regalo....due corna di contraccambio da tua moglie.....solo allora potrai capire se può tornare tutto alla normalità. Perché a dirlo te, che ti sei divertito fuori, che vuoi la normalità ....è scontato! Permetti anche a tua moglie di scoprire com'è bello farlo con uno che é una novità a letto.....e poi vediamo se ti passa così facilmente....


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Aspetta non hai ancora ricevuto il pacchetto regalo....due corna di contraccambio da tua moglie.....solo allora potrai capire se può tornare tutto alla normalità. Perché a dirlo te, che ti sei divertito fuori, che vuoi la normalità ....è scontato! Permetti anche a tua moglie di scoprire com'è bello farlo con uno che é una novità a letto.....e poi vediamo se ti passa così facilmente....


:scared:


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

Cara xena approfitto della tua esperienza e spigliatezza x farti una domanda....mettiamo che mio marito s'è fatto x anni trombamica una mia amica. Io l'ho scoperto. Adesso x farlo soffrire di più ...dovrei farmi un trombamico e dirglielo o farmelo e aspettare che mi scopra lui? Tu che sei dall'altra parte della barricata dovresti potermi consigliare bene.....


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Novembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale.. il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'atra?*

ok,  ammetto di non aver seguito molto la discussione tra te e Rabarbaro. 
con ciò mi eclisso

Buon proseguimento.

post  doppio probabilmente. 

misteri di tapatalk.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi e' venuto sonno.


ahahahahahah, eretteo sei un grande!
ma sei un me al maschile sai??non provare ad offenderti, era un complimento!!
i commenti in un altro colore li faccio sempre anche io, a volte me li faccio pure da sola, per sdrammatizzare e prendermi in giro, pensa un po'!
senza autoironia se more, son di questo pensiero..
Amen
u.u

ahahahah, sto ancora ridendo da sola per la storia dall'aurelia all'appia ahahah
e poi la storia dei porno..ahahah


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ok,  ammetto di non aver seguito molto la discussione tra te e Rabarbaro.
> con ciò mi eclisso
> 
> Buon proseguimento.
> ...


TAPAKEEEE??
Senti bello,non so se qualche bel giovine abbia postato qualcosa simile al mio,ma t'assicuro che non ne so niente e poi qui l'argomenti so quelli quindi corna e cornuti e stronzi e zoccole se ripetono, 'nsomma....
naaa, perchè te ne vai?
ti posso fa la corte così rimani?
ahahaha skerzo neh..


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> TAPAKEEEE??
> Senti bello,non so se qualche bel giovine abbia postato qualcosa simile al mio,ma t'assicuro che non ne so niente e poi qui l'argomenti so quelli quindi corna e cornuti e stronzi e zoccole se ripetono, 'nsomma....
> naaa, perchè te ne vai?
> ti posso fa la corte così rimani?
> ahahaha skerzo neh..



tapatalk, applicazione per accesso a forum da smartphone


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> tapatalk, applicazione per accesso a forum da smartphone


Ot...bellissima la tua firma.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Cara xena approfitto della tua esperienza e spigliatezza x farti una domanda....mettiamo che mio marito s'è fatto x anni trombamica una mia amica. Io l'ho scoperto. Adesso x farlo soffrire di più ...dovrei farmi un trombamico e dirglielo o farmelo e aspettare che mi scopra lui? Tu che sei dall'altra parte della barricata dovresti potermi consigliare bene.....


Minè, detta così pare che so esperta de corna e mazze ma t'assicuro che l'ho fatto da poco il salto al di qua della barriera che separa i MiticiFedeli dagli StronziCornificatori, quindi bo...
Comunque intanto ti direi che tuo marito ha fatto la cosa peggio che si potesse fa, perchè lì c'è di mezzo la lealtà, non le cosce...
Insomma l'amicizia dovrebbe essere sacra e lì c'hanno da fa sia lui che lei(simpatica l'amichetta, eh?azz.... mi dispiace davvero, seriamente)
Ma tu gliel'hai reso pan per focaccia almeno o no?
non dico co un'amico, eh, dico in generale...
anche se non so in questi casi quanto possa essere soddisfacente o rigenerante, non credo basti quello per sentirsi pari..


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ot...bellissima la tua firma.


thanks


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


ahahah

Tebe ma sei un mostro se ti ci metti eh...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

*sei una puttana senza tanti giri di parole*



xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va
> Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
> ...


sei una gran puttana  senza tante pippe mentali come dici tu ci sono a questo mondo le brave ragazze  e le puttane  come te


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> tapatalk, applicazione per accesso a forum da smartphone


aaah ok, m'ero subito innervosita, pensavo mi stesse dando della talpa o troll o robe varie ahahah
PS:SCUSATE...MA CHE DIAVOLO DI GATTO è IL RE DEGLI ANIMALI???STA DOMANDA LA ODIO che palle ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> uhm...e cosa te lo fa pensare?
> che bello cmq...ok che ho un lato maschile decisamente prevalente a volte..ma direi che in linea di massima, data la pipina che mi ritrovo fra le gambe, sarei donna.. mi spiace se ti deludo


Cito questo per chiarire che rispondo a te senza riportare il primo post lunghissimo.
Alla faccia di quella che si fa problemi di coscienza... chissà se non te ne fossi fatti...
Però non ti sei accorta che ti sei risposta da sola.
Hai scritto che il pensiero dell'altro ti viene dei momenti di maggior coinvolgimento e che pensi che anche la persona migliore può deludere.
Basta fare 1+1 = tu non tradisci per sesso ma per para...cadute.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei una gran puttana  senza tante pippe mentali come dici tu ci sono a questo mondo le brave ragazze  e le puttane  come te


e te pareva che nessuno ancora m'aveva insignito di illustri titoli nobiliari di cui invece meritavo appieno di vantare...me pareva strano.
grazie anonimo non registrato, anche se ovvio come il sole che anonimo non sei nè tantomeno non registrato, invece gran cafone ignorante come l'asfalto quello sì che lo sei e pure parecchio, e pure dei peggio che non c'hanno le palle di dirlo coi loro nick manco j'andassi poi sotto casa coi fucili a pompa e allora se sloggano e via de insulti che tanto non ce metti la faccia, ehhh??
bravo bravo...

ma anzi a sto giro m'ha detto culo, generalmente se incontrano pure i peggio ottusi che dividono le donne in suore e zoccole.
te se non altro na piccola differenza l'hai fatta, se vede che c'hai classe, aò.


----------



## erab (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> e te pareva che nessuno ancora m'aveva insignito di illustri titoli nobiliari di cui invece meritavo appieno di vantare...me pareva strano.
> grazie anonimo non registrato, anche se ovvio come il sole che anonimo non sei nè tantomeno non registrato, invece gran cafone ignorante come l'asfalto quello sì che lo sei e pure parecchio, e pure dei peggio che non c'hanno le palle di dirlo coi loro nick manco j'andassi poi sotto casa coi fucili a pompa e allora se sloggano e via de insulti che tanto non ce metti la faccia, ehhh??
> bravo bravo...
> 
> ...



 aaaahhhhhhhh!!! le suore!!!!! :scared:


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito questo per chiarire che rispondo a te senza riportare il primo post lunghissimo.
> Alla faccia di quella che si fa problemi di coscienza... chissà se non te ne fossi fatti...
> Però non ti sei accorta che ti sei risposta da sola.
> Hai scritto che il pensiero dell'altro ti viene dei momenti di maggior coinvolgimento e che pensi che anche la persona migliore può deludere.
> Basta fare 1+1 = tu non tradisci per sesso ma per para...cadute.


e che vordì, mica tradisco per prevenì, eh!!
ahaha che significa, delle serie che m'avvantaggio perchè tanto so che andrà a finì male??
naaaaaa, t'assicuro che non è così.
dico solo che a mie spese ho imparato che in generale non vale la pena rinunciare alle cose per le persone...vedo gente che rinuncia a scelte importanti, come trasferimenti, lavori, hobby, viaggi importanti, o anche piccole cose di ogni giorno...l'ho fatto anche io per carità perchè un po' deve esserci di compromesso e di smussare nella vita di coppia sennò sarebbe tutto uno scontrarsi e che crescita è?
Però ci vuole anche un po' di indipendenza di pensiero...io di mio ce l'ho sempre avuta ed ora dopo secoli anche in quel campo mi sento di poter dire che se il gioco vale la candela chiaro(mica col primo che passa...è successo infatti solo due volte mica 1000), beh non vale la pena rinunciare a "quello".
Si tradisce per tanti motivi, insomma, io non certo per "paracadute" come dici te, mica son così disillusa eh, sono solo realistica, da quello che mi ha insegnato le mia esperienza, almeno.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> e che vordì, mica tradisco per prevenì, eh!!
> ahaha che significa, delle serie che m'avvantaggio perchè tanto so che andrà a finì male??
> naaaaaa, t'assicuro che non è così.
> dico solo che a mie spese *ho imparato che in generale non vale la pena rinunciare alle cose per le persone.*..vedo gente che rinuncia a scelte importanti, come trasferimenti, lavori, hobby, viaggi importanti, o anche piccole cose di ogni giorno...l'ho fatto anche io per carità perchè un po' deve esserci di compromesso e di smussare nella vita di coppia sennò sarebbe tutto uno scontrarsi e che crescita è?
> ...


Lo hai scritto di nuovo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> aaaahhhhhhhh!!! *le suore!*!!!! :scared:


CHANEL PRESTO!


















TUMP!



Sei pazzo?
Dio che paura


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo hai scritto di nuovo.


e se voi te lo scrivo na terza volta!
ahah


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> CHANEL PRESTO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco non parliamo di suore infatti che apparte le missionarie io le vedo come specie di anticristi viventi, che non me ne voglia nessuna qua dentro ehh
ahahah


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

*ALT!!!!*

Son ferma alla pima pagina, manco letta tutta, ma.... perche' anche io leggendo il topic, ho avuta la NETTISSIMA sensazione, che lo scrivente sia un uomo????? 


Ora proseguo, e magari nelle altre otto avro' smentita ma.....  mi perdoni davvero Xena se onesta: e chiedero' scusa anche se sbaglio, ma mi sa tanto un topic "poutpurry" del forum, non so se mi spiego..... artificioso, non so! Oppure Xena e' davvero brava a scrivere, ed analizzare diversissime situazioni???? Prima di continuare a leggere, dovevo scrivere questa mia impressione: altrimenti non sarei rimasta piu' concentrata....


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ecco non parliamo di suore infatti che apparte le missionarie io le vedo come specie di anticristi viventi, che non me ne voglia nessuna qua dentro ehh
> ahahah


pensa che nella famiglia tebana ce n'era pure una di suora.
Chissà perchè non ero tra le nipoti preferite:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> *Minè*, detta così pare che so esperta de corna e mazze ma t'assicuro che l'ho fatto da poco il salto al di qua della barriera che separa i MiticiFedeli dagli StronziCornificatori, quindi bo...
> Comunque intanto ti direi che tuo marito ha fatto la cosa peggio che si potesse fa, perchè lì c'è di mezzo la lealtà, non le cosce...
> Insomma l'amicizia dovrebbe essere sacra e lì c'hanno da fa sia lui che lei(simpatica l'amichetta, eh?azz.... mi dispiace davvero, seriamente)
> Ma tu gliel'hai reso pan per focaccia almeno o no?
> ...


?


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Son ferma alla pima pagina, manco letta tutta, ma.... perche' anche io leggendo il topic, ho avuta la NETTISSIMA sensazione, che lo scrivente sia un uomo?????
> 
> 
> Ora proseguo, e magari nelle altre otto avro' smentita ma.....  mi perdoni davvero Xena se onesta: e chiedero' scusa anche se sbaglio, ma mi sa tanto un topic "poutpurry" del forum, non so se mi spiego..... artificioso, non so! Oppure Xena e' davvero brava a scrivere, ed analizzare diversissime situazioni???? Prima di continuare a leggere, dovevo scrivere questa mia impressione: altrimenti non sarei rimasta piu' concentrata....


 No guarda, sei stata proprio n'eccezione, solo tipo la metà delle persone che hanno letto la mia discussione c'hanno avuto st'impressione, guarda.
Forse siete abituate a donne troppo femminili, non so, ma questa sono io, il mio modo di scrivere, di esprimermi, di essere; e sono così anche nella realtà, che ci crediate o meno, senza che questo comporti avere un bel fagiolone tra le gambe, anche se ripeto, essendo un filino bricconcella la cosa in certi contesti non mi dispiacerebbe affatto, ma ripeto sorvoliamo, sennò come è già successo io dico che ci spostiamo su argomenti porno e qualche simpatico maschietto(VERO, però, non solo presunto) me dice che se questo fosse davvero il porno sarebbe la cosa più noiosa del mondo per gli ometti(e ha pure ragione, per fortuna, ahah!)
Ti dico anche una cosa, quello che ho scritto è vero, intendo delle mie vicende; ma ora na cosa dimmela tuerchè dovrei venì qui e inventarmi ste due boiate?
non mi pare nulla di eccezionale...niente a confronto di rocco soffredi o mandingo o cicciolina ai suoi tempi d'oro coi cavalli insomma..
Mica ho scritto di notti da oscar o di orgasmi multipli da ululato a seguito..ho posto un normalissimo quesito sulla fedeltà sessuale o meno...bah....


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Son ferma alla pima pagina, manco letta tutta, ma.... perche' anche io leggendo il topic, ho avuta la NETTISSIMA sensazione, che lo scrivente sia un uomo?????
> 
> 
> Ora proseguo, e magari nelle altre otto avro' smentita ma.....  mi perdoni davvero Xena se onesta: e chiedero' scusa anche se sbaglio, ma mi sa tanto un topic "poutpurry" del forum, non so se mi spiego..... artificioso, non so! Oppure Xena e' davvero brava a scrivere, ed analizzare diversissime situazioni???? Prima di continuare a leggere, dovevo scrivere questa mia impressione: altrimenti non sarei rimasta piu' concentrata....



No..... Xena non mi convince: mi sembra questo topic, con battute e controbatutte, tanto una provocazione..... ma non sono una sacerdotessa dellla verita'! E comunque il thread e' bello da leggere! Quindi chiudo qui la mia perplessita', e non voglio piu' rientrare in argomento, rispondero' senza piu' menzionare i miei dubbi!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?


Minè (ahahahahahahahahah) come ti ho sempre detto (ultimamente eh?) a volte mi irriti non poco ma se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti e, sempre a volte, mi fai scompisciare.
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Angelo


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?


ahahah oooh scusa me so presa troppa confidenza ahahaha
comunque hai classe nel bacchettare eh.
è bastato un punto interrogativo


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> e che vordì, mica tradisco per prevenì, eh!!
> ahaha che significa, delle serie che m'avvantaggio perchè tanto so che andrà a finì male??
> naaaaaa, t'assicuro che non è così.
> dico solo che a mie spese ho imparato che in generale *non vale la pena rinunciare alle cose per le persone*...vedo gente che rinuncia a scelte importanti, come trasferimenti, lavori, hobby, viaggi importanti, o anche piccole cose di ogni giorno...l'ho fatto anche io per carità perchè un po' deve esserci di compromesso e di smussare nella vita di coppia sennò sarebbe tutto uno scontrarsi e che crescita è?
> ...


Se non sei disposta a rinunciare a una scopata con un tizio di cui magari non ti frega niente in favore dell'uomo con cui dividi la vita, chiediti piuttosto come puoi definire il tuo rapporto con lui.

Io me lo sono chiesto e alla fine mi sono separata.

"Quello", come dici tu, non è che sia un'esperienza poi così esaltante. E' sesso con qualche scarica di adrenalina. Se ti pare esaltante tanto da non potervi rinunciare boh, forse il resto della tua vita non ti entusiasma granchè.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> No..... Xena non mi convince: mi sembra questo topic, con battute e controbatutte, tanto una provocazione..... ma non sono una sacerdotessa dellla verita'! E comunque il thread e' bello da leggere! Quindi chiudo qui la mia perplessita', e non voglio piu' rientrare in argomento, rispondero' senza piu' menzionare i miei dubbi!


EH vicky e pazienza che te devo dì...se non me credi me ne farò una ragione.
Amen insomma.

Ps:ma davvero non capisco: perchè uno dovrebbe venì qui e pijasse insulti da tutti per scrive du cavolate?
guardate che anche se detti o ricevuti attraverso lo schermo non so simpatici lo stesso eh.
E se non tradivo non venivo certo qui a dirlo di averlo fatto o a vantarmene che diamine, ma come ragionate?
se uno è sincero se sente dì che è falso...io bo allora penso che certe cose non volete proprio sentirvele dire eh..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> (...)
> Quindi dicevamo, riprendendo le fila del mio ragionamento ora spero pià chiaro..sesso extra a go-go?Approvato?
> (...)


Suona come una scusa senza valore e forse lo è. Se sei single, puoi fare quel che vuoi, ma se ti sposi allora devi stare al gioco degli sposi  IMHO


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ahahah oooh scusa me so presa troppa confidenza ahahaha
> comunque hai classe nel bacchettare eh.
> è bastato un punto interrogativo


Minerva ha il dono della sintesi :rotfl:


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> EH vicky e pazienza che te devo dì...se non me credi me ne farò una ragione.
> Amen insomma.
> 
> Ps:ma davvero non capisco: perchè uno dovrebbe venì qui e pijasse insulti da tutti per scrive du cavolate?
> ...





Io son del forum da poco, e son pochissimo esperta: ma conosco i forum...... sai che impressione dai? Di un utente con secodo alter-ego, che vuole un po' ribaltare, un po' stuzzicare, e molto portare al limite situazioni, discussioni e risposte, per ottenere le risposte finali, che sempre si e' aspettato anche prima, ma che mai gli son arrivate..... 

Ripeto: questa la SENSAZIONE che dai A ME! E se son tornata sull'argomento, e' perche' tu mi hai chiesto, ma ripeto: non andrei mai da un giudice a dire che sei un uomo, o che sei un secondo account..... ma PER ORA, leggendo tutto, credo a cio' al 90%...... in ogni caso, comunque, siamo su un forum!!!! E non giudicherei neanche, chi ritenesse opportuno fare cio' che penso ed ho descritto, anzi: sarebbe un modo migliore di capire talune situazioni forse.... forse anche io entrero' un giorno come "Fausto, camallo di Porto", per..... approfondire! 

un abbraccio, MV.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> sarà mica Oscuro?


oscuro non scrive romanzi


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

ma veramente vi siete letti un chilometro di cazzat...ehm, di mirabile prosa?

tra poco è natale, che la sintesi ti giunga in dono:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *ma veramente vi siete letti un chilometro di cazzat*...*ehm, di mirabile prosa*?
> 
> tra poco è natale, che la sintesi ti giunga in dono:mrgreen:


Io no, solo qualche metro qua e là


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma veramente vi siete letti un chilometro di cazzat...ehm, di mirabile prosa?


eh, ma per saperlo devi aver letto anche tu


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io no, solo qualche metro qua e là



io i post di Ultimo Sangre:inlove:


:rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh, ma per saperlo devi aver letto anche tu



ho sempre la bindella meco
è un km:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (27 Novembre 2012)

Che peccato. Non scrivo più. E quindi non ti rispondo 

@Rabarbaro: Le soul gem sono di vario tipo. Quelle che valgono di più sono quelle che riempi con le animi dei principi Daedrici


----------



## demoralizio (27 Novembre 2012)

Sei una/o simpatica bricconciuella, piena di bollicine nelle vene, arde dentro te il fuoco della vita spensierata... sei praticamente un frullato di tutte le citazioni di merda che ci sono nelle pagine di facebook. 
Il fatto che tu non dia valore alla fedeltà sessuale è sacrosanto, inviolabile, tuo.

Ma il problema è che il tuo modo di vivere è collegato ad un'altra persona che potrebbe soffrire immensamente e non saltarci fuori, dal dolore. Il tuo punto di vista non smorzerá il suo crollo, te lo assicuro, anzi il suo più grande rammarico sarà di aver perso tempo. E vita.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Novembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due*



free ha detto:


> io i post di Ultimo Sangre:inlove:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


mi amor :inlove:


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> mi amor :inlove:



quando misuriamo i post assieme?:inlove:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se non sei disposta a rinunciare a una scopata con un tizio di cui magari non ti frega niente in favore dell'uomo con cui dividi la vita, chiediti piuttosto come puoi definire il tuo rapporto con lui.
> 
> Io me lo sono chiesto e alla fine mi sono separata.
> 
> "Quello", come dici tu, non è che sia un'esperienza poi così esaltante. E' sesso con qualche scarica di adrenalina. Se ti pare esaltante tanto da non potervi rinunciare boh, forse il resto della tua vita non ti entusiasma granchè.


Il resto della mia vita è esaltante e onnipresente e appunto perchè non riduco la mia vita allo stare insieme al mio uomo quotidianamente e al sentirmi serena e a posto con la coscienza solo per questo parlo in questa maniera.
Ci sono donne(e per carità, anche uomini) alle quali basta questo, che alla mia età il massimo della loro aspirazione è sposarsi e figliare con l'unico uomo che abbiano mai conosciuto magari senza mai uscire dal loro paesello di venti persone e mettere il muso fuori a vedere un po' di mondo e a farsi un po' le ossa.
Ecco, io diciamo che sono l'opposto. Certo, non vuol dire che viaggiare e fare esperienza e crescere debba per forza far rima con troieggiare, ehhhh 
Anzi. Però questo discorso per dirti che...certe cose...per rendermi conto di cosa significassero, di cosa comportavano e di come andavano..le ho dovute provare per forza sulla mia pelle. Magari non è stato facile accettarlo all'inizio, capire che anche io potevo fare una cosa del genere, ma poi l'ho analizzata e capita e va bene così. Solo io posso capire perchè l'ho fatta e ora che l'ho capito posso dirti che ho fatto bene così, perchè andava bene per me in quel determinato periodo. E' stato un diventare forse più stronza ed egoista e quindi più distaccata da certe cose...ma è giusto che così fosse, perchè le cose che mi ferivano prima ora mi fanno il solletico, non mi condizionano più, e vado avanti in maniera più sana, ti assicuro. In un rapporto spesso ti fai condizionare da ogni minima sfumatura d'umore dell'altro, quando invece dovresti solo passarci sopra a volte, e continuare a farti la tua vita senza dannarti l'anima per le rogne dell'altro, ecco.
Ma ho traviato un po', perdon.
Ecco, vedete, anche io ho un cuore!!!! *. *
ahahaha scherzo...piccola digressione ahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sei una/o simpatica bricconciuella, piena di bollicine nelle vene, arde dentro te il fuoco della vita spensierata... sei praticamente un frullato di tutte le citazioni di merda che ci sono nelle pagine di facebook.
> Il fatto che tu non dia valore alla fedeltà sessuale è sacrosanto, inviolabile, tuo.
> 
> Ma il problema è che il tuo modo di vivere è collegato ad un'altra persona che potrebbe soffrire immensamente e non saltarci fuori, dal dolore. Il tuo punto di vista non smorzerá il suo crollo, te lo assicuro, anzi il suo più grande rammarico sarà di aver perso tempo. E vita.


oddio sto male ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> *Sei una/o simpatica bricconciuella, piena di bollicine nelle vene, arde dentro te il fuoco della vita spensierata... sei praticamente un frullato di tutte le citazioni di merda che ci sono nelle pagine di facebook. *
> Il fatto che tu non dia valore alla fedeltà sessuale è sacrosanto, inviolabile, tuo.
> 
> Ma il problema è che il tuo modo di vivere è collegato ad un'altra persona che potrebbe soffrire immensamente e non saltarci fuori, dal dolore. Il tuo punto di vista non smorzerá il suo crollo, te lo assicuro, anzi il suo più grande rammarico sarà di aver perso tempo. E vita.


Faccio uno strappo alla regola e ti approvo


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le*



free ha detto:


> quando misuriamo i post assieme?:inlove:


con te misuro ciò che vuoi  :inlove:


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Faccio uno strappo alla regola e ti approvo


Uff, non posso


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> con te misuro ciò che vuoi  :inlove:



:inlove::inlove::inlove:

non vedo l'ora!:mrgreen:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Io son del forum da poco, e son pochissimo esperta: ma conosco i forum...... sai che impressione dai? Di un utente con secodo alter-ego, che vuole un po' ribaltare, un po' stuzzicare, e molto portare al limite situazioni, discussioni e risposte, per ottenere le risposte finali, che sempre si e' aspettato anche prima, ma che mai gli son arrivate.....
> 
> Ripeto: questa la SENSAZIONE che dai A ME! E se son tornata sull'argomento, e' perche' tu mi hai chiesto, ma ripeto: non andrei mai da un giudice a dire che sei un uomo, o che sei un secondo account..... ma PER ORA, leggendo tutto, credo a cio' al 90%...... in ogni caso, comunque, siamo su un forum!!!! E non giudicherei neanche, chi ritenesse opportuno fare cio' che penso ed ho descritto, anzi: sarebbe un modo migliore di capire talune situazioni forse.... forse anche io entrero' un giorno come "Fausto, camallo di Porto", per..... approfondire!
> 
> un abbraccio, MV.


Fortuna tua che non vai da un giudice, o da un indovino, perchè cascheresti male, so donna e so stata sincera e ripeto, non sono iscritta nè qui nè in altri forum simili nè ho secondi o terzi alter-ego. Conosco il forum da un po' e ogni tanto leggiucchio ma ho commentato da ospite come "fluo" solo qualche tempo fa, pigliandomi tra parentesi anche in quel caso discreti insulti e vari corteggiamenti provolosi da altri utenti che mi "imploravano" di entrare nella cricca e iscrivermi  (e qui ce metto l'occhiolino sennò m'accusano pure de gonfià il petto, ecco..tra parentesi caruccissimi e mi ha fatto un sacco piacere la cosa)
Io non devo provocar nessuno, non qui, almeno, e comunque mia intenzione era di chiedere una cosa seria...anche se l'ho fatto a modo mio e quindi sempre e cmq ironizzando.
Se te sembro un maschio e pure sotto mentite spoglie non so che ditte....a parte che potrebbe esse perchè c'ho l'ormone-alfa a volte e la cosa destabilizza o perchè son capace con la mia dialettica di conquistare anche una donna..ma forse st'ultima cosa c'entra poco..
cmq ripeto non vedo la motivazione per la quale fingersi, qui...che te sbranano pure tutti..ah c'hai ragione magari so omo e pure masochista no? azzo non c'avevo pensato...


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensa che nella famiglia tebana ce n'era pure una di suora.
> Chissà perchè non ero tra le nipoti preferite:mrgreen:


a casa mia non c'è il rischio proprio...atei dalla nascita ahah


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Fortuna tua che non vai da un giudice, o da un indovino, perchè cascheresti male, so donna e so stata sincera e ripeto, non sono iscritta nè qui nè in altri forum simili nè ho secondi o terzi alter-ego. Conosco il forum da un po' e ogni tanto leggiucchio ma ho commentato da ospite come "fluo" solo qualche tempo fa, pigliandomi tra parentesi anche in quel caso discreti insulti e vari corteggiamenti provolosi da altri utenti che mi "imploravano" di entrare nella cricca e iscrivermi  (e qui ce metto l'occhiolino sennò m'accusano pure de gonfià il petto, ecco..tra parentesi caruccissimi e mi ha fatto un sacco piacere la cosa)
> Io non devo provocar nessuno, non qui, almeno, e comunque mia intenzione era di chiedere una cosa seria...anche se l'ho fatto a modo mio e quindi sempre e cmq ironizzando.
> Se te sembro un maschio e pure sotto mentite spoglie non so che ditte....a parte che potrebbe esse perchè c'ho l'ormone-alfa a volte e la cosa destabilizza o perchè son capace con la mia dialettica di conquistare anche una donna..ma forse st'ultima cosa c'entra poco..
> cmq ripeto non vedo la motivazione per la quale fingersi, qui...che te sbranano pure tutti..ah c'hai ragione magari so omo e pure masochista no? azzo non c'avevo pensato...


sisisisi con la tua dialettica potresti conquistare chiunque.


















































chiunque non abbia la licenza elementare


----------



## Non Registratox (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> comunque mia intenzione era di chiedere una cosa seria...


quale?


----------



## Tuba (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Fortuna tua che non vai da un giudice, o da un indovino, perchè cascheresti male, so donna e so stata sincera e ripeto, non sono iscritta nè qui nè in altri forum simili nè ho secondi o terzi alter-ego. Conosco il forum da un po' e ogni tanto leggiucchio ma ho commentato da ospite come "fluo" solo qualche tempo fa, pigliandomi tra parentesi anche in quel caso discreti insulti e vari corteggiamenti provolosi da altri utenti che mi "imploravano" di entrare nella cricca e iscrivermi  (e qui ce metto l'occhiolino sennò m'accusano pure de gonfià il petto, ecco..tra parentesi caruccissimi e mi ha fatto un sacco piacere la cosa)
> Io non devo provocar nessuno, non qui, almeno, e comunque mia intenzione era di chiedere una cosa seria...anche se l'ho fatto a modo mio e quindi sempre e cmq ironizzando.
> Se te sembro un maschio e pure sotto mentite spoglie non so che ditte....a parte che potrebbe esse perchè c'ho l'ormone-alfa a volte e la cosa destabilizza o perchè son capace con la mia dialettica di conquistare anche una donna..ma forse st'ultima cosa c'entra poco..
> cmq ripeto non vedo la motivazione per la quale fingersi, qui...che te sbranano pure tutti..ah c'hai ragione magari so omo e pure masochista no? azzo non c'avevo pensato...


Vabbè, te risponno allora  

The problem is..........sex.  In che senso me chiederai te. Vengo e mi spiego. Ci sono vari tipi di sesso, ma solo uno è da evitare alla stessa stregua di un genero laziale: il sesso stupido. Ti parte l'ormone ? Goditelo. T'attizza uno ? Facci la Cempions lig tra le lenzuola. Ma che siano scelte, scelte vere, e non dettate da un ruolo, da un vestito che ti sei cucito addosso e che magari non è il tuo. L'unica cosa. Non banalizzarlo mai. E.....come dice Tebe: col prossimo ufficiale (perche con questo dura poco senti a me ),  metti subito la cosa in chiaro, magari te la godi pure di più


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sei una/o simpatica bricconciuella, piena di bollicine nelle vene, arde dentro te il fuoco della vita spensierata... sei praticamente un frullato di tutte le citazioni di merda che ci sono nelle pagine di facebook.
> .


Scommetto che lo scrive uno che c'ha facebook e che magari condivide pure le foto de quando il cane fa la prima cacchina e cose varie, accusando l'unica esserA vivente sulla faccia della terra che NON ha facebook, non lo ha mai avuto, non vive di citazioni e aforismi e frasi degli altri e non si sente una donna migliore perchè può condividere coi suoi amichetti il suo status sentimentale...
hai proprio sbagliato persona, va', ritenta che sarai più fortunato.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registratox ha detto:


> quale?


vatte a rilegge che magari hai saltato qualche passaggio va..capita.


----------



## VikyMaria (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Fortuna tua che non vai da un giudice, o da un indovino, perchè cascheresti male, so donna e so stata sincera e ripeto, non sono iscritta nè qui nè in altri forum simili nè ho secondi o terzi alter-ego. Conosco il forum da un po' e ogni tanto leggiucchio ma ho commentato da ospite come "fluo" solo qualche tempo fa, pigliandomi tra parentesi anche in quel caso discreti insulti e vari corteggiamenti provolosi da altri utenti che mi "imploravano" di entrare nella cricca e iscrivermi  (e qui ce metto l'occhiolino sennò m'accusano pure de gonfià il petto, ecco..tra parentesi caruccissimi e mi ha fatto un sacco piacere la cosa)
> Io non devo provocar nessuno, non qui, almeno, e comunque mia intenzione era di chiedere una cosa seria...anche se l'ho fatto a modo mio e quindi sempre e cmq ironizzando.
> Se te sembro un maschio e pure sotto mentite spoglie non so che ditte....a parte che potrebbe esse perchè c'ho l'ormone-alfa a volte e la cosa destabilizza o perchè son capace con la mia dialettica di conquistare anche una donna..ma forse st'ultima cosa c'entra poco..
> cmq ripeto non vedo la motivazione per la quale fingersi, qui...che te sbranano pure tutti..ah c'hai ragione magari so omo e pure masochista no? azzo non c'avevo pensato...


Non penso al masochismo, ma penso che (se davvero hai letto tanto), magari qualche utente sempre avverso, sempre "secco e deciso", sempre stabile sulle sue idee, magari possa voler portare la negazione assolute delle sue idee, per alla fine cercare acqua per il suo mulino...... tutto qui: con i tuoi modi, i tuoi modi di porti, cosi' schietta ed irriverente, cosi' "contro"..... PUOI sembrare un personaggio "studiato ad hoc". 


Detto questo...... e tornando al TUO thred..... beh: tqnte cose che hai descritto, le ho vissute anche io: dal dubbio, al tradire, al giustificarmi pure. Per anni, ed anche fino ad oggi, che scrivo qui..... 

scrivo del mio dubbio, anche se e' mesi che non ho segreti, bugie da raccontare, eccitazioni per incontri, o per future avventure!

Anche se oggi davvero credimi.... son contenta, di non dovere nascondere me, nascondere tracce, nascondere emozioni, alla fine son tornata a godermi la famiglia (come ho sempre fatto ininterrottamente), ma SENZA dover anche pensare...... gira l'altro qua' sotto.... se non non lo fa, che fa..... e il bagno sara' pulito bene..... e in camera tutto ok...... e domani che lo devo vedere, devo avere il cambio, e i vestiti dove li metto, e se mio marito si accorge delle calze.......


NONO!!!! Basta, davvero! Ma il dubbio resta..... senno' che ci entravo a fare qui??????


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe, intanto sappi che mi sa strano parlarti così da sconosciuta perchè io ti leggo e il tuo blog lo adoro e mi sento molto affine a te, per quanto la pensi diversamente su alcuni punti. Che chiaro ognuno l'infedeltà se la vive a modo suo, però credo che nessuno possa capirmi *quanto una persona che ci passa e ci è passata perchè ragionare di corna o scappatelle emozionanti o trombate clandestine con un fedele che non è mai uscito dalla campana di vetro..sia chiaro è come parlare di mozart e prevert con uno che non c'ha manco la 5elementare; nel senso, ovvio che non lo capiscono, che diamine, non ci sono mai passati, che ne sanno??*
> (Fedeli, non era per dirvi che siete ignoranti nel senso di cafoni...ma proprio come dissero Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo "ignorante nel senso che ingori!!" .Quindi non prendetevela a male ecco  .*Ve vojo bene e so contenta se il mondo è pieno di persone belle e buone come voi *. *)*
> Anche io ero così, ero una fedelissima orsolina in toto(vabbè orsolina mai ahahah)e se mi parlavi di infedeltà te ruggivo contro che manco i gatti quando je s'arruffa il pelo che vedono un bel chiuahua tutto guaente rompicoglioni(e te sai bene come je s'arruffa, insomma)...
> Insomma però poi mi ci sono ritrovata e mi son dovuta ricredere, ecco. Nella vita non si sa mai, inutile parlare per sentito dire, te ce devi trovà, ecco


ma vai a cagare 2 - il ritorno


----------



## Non Registratox (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> vatte a rilegge che magari hai saltato qualche passaggio va..capita.



tanto gentile e tanto onesta pari... la vista mi difetta, orsù un cortese sunto, ch'io possa vedere il punto.


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> *vatte a rilegge* che magari hai saltato qualche passaggio va..capita.



ma poverino che ti ha fatto di male?


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vabbè, te risponno allora
> 
> The problem is..........sex.  In che senso me chiederai te. Vengo e mi spiego. Ci sono vari tipi di sesso, ma solo uno è da evitare alla stessa stregua di un genero laziale: il sesso stupido. Ti parte l'ormone ? Goditelo. T'attizza uno ? Facci la Cempions lig tra le lenzuola. Ma che siano scelte, scelte vere, e non dettate da un ruolo, da un vestito che ti sei cucito addosso e che magari non è il tuo. L'unica cosa. Non banalizzarlo mai. E.....come dice Tebe: col prossimo ufficiale (perche con questo dura poco senti a me ),  metti subito la cosa in chiaro, magari te la godi pure di più


Ma t'assicuro che banalizzo tutto tranne che il sesso che al contrario ha importanza per me e non è certo da dispensare a chiunque ma anzi al contrario da riservare solo a chi merita.
Dite metti la cosa in chiaro..Ma secondo me regà è lì che sbajate, a credere che se uno mette in chiaro la cosa dall'inizio allora può dirsi a posto con la coscienza: che cambia invece?
Se l'uomo con uno si mette sa che l'altra è di infedeltà facile, metti caso che gliel'ha anche detto, ma NON sa che lo sta tradendo, se pò sapè che cambia? niente.
E poi è inutile, non son cose che uno decide a priori.
Io quando me so messa col mio ma che diavolo ne sapevo.
Anzi, all'epoca ero fedele e convinta.
Le situazioni della vita ti portano a fare scelte a volte sbagliate forse moralmente, ma non sbagliate per te.


----------



## Non Registratox (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma poverino che ti ha fatto di male?



ma lode al tuo bon core! è sul chilometraggio che l'occhio perse il fin dell'ingranaggio.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma poverino che ti ha fatto di male?


be pure poverino no eh...dire che faceva il finto tonto.


----------



## Tuba (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Ma t'assicuro che banalizzo tutto tranne che il sesso che al contrario ha importanza per me e non è certo da dispensare a chiunque ma anzi al contrario da riservare solo a chi merita.
> Dite metti la cosa in chiaro..Ma secondo me regà è lì che sbajate, a credere che se uno mette in chiaro la cosa dall'inizio allora può dirsi a posto con la coscienza: che cambia invece?
> Se l'uomo con uno si mette sa che l'altra è di infedeltà facile, metti caso che gliel'ha anche detto, ma NON sa che lo sta tradendo, se pò sapè che cambia? niente.
> E poi è inutile, non son cose che uno decide a priori.
> ...


Quello che hai descritto te è un.......mette le mano avanti  Io parlavo di altro. Voglio sperare che se ti metti insieme a una persona lo fai convinta, e non lo fai dicendoti: tanto tra tre mesi te metto le corna 

Certo che non sono cose che uno decide a priori, ed è anche auspicabile che qualora capitino la persona che ci si trovi ci pensi non una ma un miliardo di volte prima di mettere a rischio tutto, ma, e qui parlo per me, tra una donna che mi dovesse dire:

Ti amerò per sempre perchè sei l'uomo della mia vita

e

Mi piaci, voglio stare con te, ma sappi che non sono insensibile al fascino del creapopoli, e l'unica che posso prometterti è che non ti faccio promesse ma costruiremo questa cosa giorno dopo giorno.

Bhè, sceglierei sempre comunque e quantunque la seconda. Almeno saprei de che morte devo morì, e, sopratutto, mettersti me nella condizone di poter fare una scelta, di poter decidere se me và bene oppure no


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Non penso al masochismo, ma penso che (se davvero hai letto tanto), magari qualche utente sempre avverso, sempre "secco e deciso", sempre stabile sulle sue idee, magari possa voler portare la negazione assolute delle sue idee, per alla fine cercare acqua per il suo mulino...... tutto qui: con i tuoi modi, i tuoi modi di porti, cosi' schietta ed irriverente, cosi' "contro"..... PUOI sembrare un personaggio "studiato ad hoc".
> 
> 
> Detto questo...... e tornando al TUO thred..... beh: tqnte cose che hai descritto, le ho vissute anche io: dal dubbio, al tradire, al giustificarmi pure. Per anni, ed anche fino ad oggi, che scrivo qui.....
> ...



Immagino che esitano personaggi così...che si fingono altri opposti al loro modo di essere per riportare consensi a loro favore..ce ne vuole di coraggio ma d'altronde come quelli che insultano sloggandosi, idem, direi.
Sì son schietta e fiera di esserlo, anche se direi che nella vita sta cosa porta grane, ma perlomeno non ti fai mettere i peidi in testa dal primo stronzo che passa.

Cmq ti capisco, so di cosa parli, perchè alla fine anche io, son "ricaduta" diciamo nella tentazione dopo mesi e mesi che non allungavo la manina verso il frutto proibito (vabbè, evitate i doppi sensi o le battute sporcaccione, va...anzi no, che me piacciono, ahahah)
Insomma effettivamente quand'è ce l'hai un po' di paranoie, è normale, mica siam robot


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registratox ha detto:


> ma lode al tuo bon core! è sul chilometraggio che l'occhio perse il fin dell'ingranaggio.



bè ma tu quota qualcuno preparato (non me:mrgreen e per ora risolvi il problema
che è tardi


----------



## Tebina (28 Novembre 2012)

alla fine non cambia niente.
chi prima, chi dopo, siamo tutti cornuti.  
E dopo questa perla di saggezza tebana da bicchiere mezzo vuoto provo ad andare a dormire.
C'ho pure l'ormone azzerato.


che tragedia


----------



## Non Registratox (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè ma tu quota qualcuno preparato (non me:mrgreen e per ora risolvi il problema
> che è tardi



ma taci, ché fu proprio per seguirti che al fin smarrii la voglia e la pazienza.
ora mi resterà l'atroce grosso cruccio di aver perduto opera e licenza.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Quello che hai descritto te è un.......mette le mano avanti  Io parlavo di altro. Voglio sperare che se ti metti insieme a una persona lo fai convinta, e non lo fai dicendoti: tanto tra tre mesi te metto le corna
> 
> Certo che non sono cose che uno decide a priori, ed è anche auspicabile che qualora capitino la persona che ci si trovi ci pensi non una ma un miliardo di volte prima di mettere a rischio tutto, ma, e qui parlo per me, tra una donna che mi dovesse dire:
> 
> ...


Stiamo comunque parlando troppo sul vago mi pare.
E' inutile, questa è una cosa delicata, mica stiamo a parla de pasta e fagioli.
La seconda mi sembra una versione MOOOOLTO edulcorata della realtà che comunque non ti mette nella condizione di dire "sta donna me mette du corna così" e valutare le cose per come stanno relamente.
Quindi non te salvi lo stesso.
O lo dici o non lo dici.
Non mi sembra ci siano vie di mezzo.
E qui me pare che non lo dice nessuno, sennò, ripeto, starebbero già tutti divorziati o in un club di scambisti, il che però non è.


----------



## Tuba (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Stiamo comunque parlando troppo sul vago mi pare.
> E' inutile, questa è una cosa delicata, mica stiamo a parla de pasta e fagioli.
> La seconda mi sembra una versione MOOOOLTO edulcorata della realtà che comunque non ti mette nella condizione di dire "sta donna me mette du corna così" e valutare le cose per come stanno relamente.
> Quindi non te salvi lo stesso.
> ...


Sempre meglio mettermi con una che mi dice: In passato ho tradito e non ti posso promettere che non lo rifarò che con una che non me lo dice. Il succo è quello


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Sempre meglio mettermi con una che mi dice: In passato ho tradito e non ti posso promettere che non lo rifarò che con una che non me lo dice. Il succo è quello


si chiaro però se quando ti sei messo con quella persona eri ancora "vergine" da quel punto di vista... mica ti potevi sporcare la bocca con cose che nemmeno sapevi insomma (e qui ci starebbe bene una bellissima faccetta d'angelo ma non c'è, UFFA)


----------



## Scarlett (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Ma qui tutti hanno il vizio di cazzeggiare e scambiare forum con domande anche serie per spazi di puro momento libero dove magari sorseggiarsi un tè e rispondersi civettando con l'amichetta di turno, facendosi forti del fatto che magari si è qui da tanto tempo perchè ovviamente si hanno sulla capoccia du corna così e quindi facciamo pure le fighe co l'ultima arrivata, massì, dai, che divertimento



Ahahahahaa, beh..come dargli torto? XD 

ok, vado a cagare pure io :singleeye:

Comunque Xena, che dirti? la questione che esponi...nnè mica roba da poco!
Per quanto ne so dalla mia esperienza non credo si è propensi a tradire quando si ami, O MEGLIO, mi spiego, quando si è ancora e solo innamorati dell'idea dell'amore e, contemporaneamente, dell'idea dell'uomo che si dice di amare. Mi capisci?
I desideri ce li creiamo un pò noi. Se tu hai tutto ciò che hai scelto di desiderare, perchè tradire? se invece non hai ciò che hai scelto di desiderare, perchè fidanzarti? A me questo forum ha fatto capire che non ho fatto male a tradire, che non potevo tradire me stessa per non tradire il mio ragazzo, però che era giunta l'ora di lasciarlo. Perchè anche lui ha il diritto di scegliersi la donna che desidera e magari lui desidera una donna fedele, ne ha diritto quanto te.

Le verità sono due:
La prima è che la monogamia è stata un'enorme cazzata, il giorno che l'abbiamo inventata abbiamo fatto una grande, enorme cazzata, e abbiamo ottenuto solo di aver creato un nuovo sentimento negativo: la gelosia. Nient'altro. 
La seconda è che non è facile DISIMPARARE. è auspicabile ma non è facile. ormai abbiamo inventato la monogamia, l'abbiamo per secoli accettata nella nostra cultura e tutto ciò che ne consegue come la gelosia. Quindi non dobbiamo scordarci che tutto questo esiste e che c'è gente che morirebbe per un tradimento. Gente che soffre a dismisura per la gelosia. Anzi, direi tutti. Non possiamo fare finta di niente.

E allora? che fare? Non lo so, ognuno ha il suo percorso di equilibro tra queste due follie. Io, personalmente, sono dell'idea che, a meno che non si è una coppia aperta ovviamente, se si tradisce una volta amen, ma se è una cosa abitudinale, meglio lasciare l'altro. E' un compromesso lo so, ma ad oggi non so dare una risposta più estrema. E non basta la rinuncia! Come dice De Mello, non si rinuncia mai a ciò a cui si decide di rinunciare. Quindi inutile dirsi: resisto, non lo tradisco, non voglio perderlo. E'come tradirlo ed, in più, si sta anche tradendo sè stessi. 

Riporto una citazione a questo proposito: "In india c'è un guru che dice: <<Ogni volta che viene da me una prostituta, non mi parla nient'altro che di Dio. Mi dice 'sono stufa della vita che faccio, voglio Dio'. Ma ogni volta che viene da me un prete, non mi parla d'altro che di sesso>>. Quando si rinuncia a qualcosa, si rimane vincolati ad essa per sempre."


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> TAPAKEEEE??
> Senti bello,non so se qualche bel giovine abbia postato qualcosa simile al mio,ma t'assicuro che non ne so niente e poi qui l'argomenti so quelli quindi corna e cornuti e stronzi e zoccole se ripetono, 'nsomma....
> naaa, perchè te ne vai?
> ti posso fa la corte così rimani?
> ahahaha skerzo neh..


Ehm 

Tapatalk è un'applicazione per leggere i forum da mobile.
Solo che non è funzionale come il piccì.

E mi sembrava di aver postato due volte lo stesso messaggio, per quello dicevo doppio.

Si gli argomenti sono quelli, diciamo che ci sono tante sfumature


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ahahahahaa, beh..come dargli torto? XD
> 
> ok, vado a cagare pure io :singleeye:
> 
> ...


Perchè secondo te se ci fosse la libertà di scopare con chiunque pur essendo ammogliati / fidanzati non esisterebbe la gelosia?


----------



## Daniele (28 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ok, il tuo discorso è chiaro, perfetto, cristallino, in se stesso autoconclusivo... quindi sbagliato (sto
> volutamente provocando) perché non contempla di poter essere sbagliato.
> Ma io ti ri-provoco, ti cambio il terreno di gioco.
> Scopri che il tuo compagno ha speso, in una sola sera, 10000€ a poker, sono i suoi soldi, è il
> ...


Erab, meglio, diciamo che lui si è sputtanato 10.000 Euro di lei...credo le roderebbe un poco il culo. Chi tradisce mente, cioè lo fa con risorse di altri, mentre l'essere coppia aperta è usare il prorpio, metterci però anche un rischio, il rischio di sentirsi dire "non voglio stare con te, non ce la potrei fare" e perdersi così una opportunità, chi tradisce lo fa per avere tutto e subito, semplice e cristallino come concetto.
ma poi se viene scoperto e l'altra persona la gonfia di botte che non torna più normale, pensate che sia dopo ancora così spavaldo il traditore nel definire tutto? Non penso. Motivo per cui sostengo la violenza contro gli infedeli scoperti, l'unica possibilità di rendere le persone capaci di intendere il male.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Le soul gem sono di vario tipo. Quelle che valgono di più sono quelle che riempi con le animi dei principi Daedrici


Oblivianamente parlando sì, anche se più di qualche goblin non ce l'ho mai messo, tanto avevo già fatto carriera nella confraternita oscura e nell'arena e con un paio di mazzate facevo fuori chiunque.
In realtà mi riferivo a 魔法少女まどか☆マギカ che spero tu non conosca e voglia continuare ad ignorare di che si tratta.


----------



## Daniele (28 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oblivianamente parlando sì, anche se più di qualche goblin non ce l'ho mai messo, tanto avevo già fatto carriera nella confraternita oscura e nell'arena e con un paio di mazzate facevo fuori chiunque.
> In realtà mi riferivo a 魔法少女まどか☆マギカ che spero tu non conosca e voglia continuare ad ignorare di che si tratta.


Tu avrsti bisogno di Skrym!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu avrsti bisogno di Skrym!!!


Ce l'ho, ce l'ho...

(Auguri!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ce l'ho, ce l'ho...
> 
> (Auguri!)


è il compleanno di Daniele?


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va
> Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
> ...


Praticamente un ammasso di coglionate per autogiustificarsi, nemmeno tanto liofilizzato.

Senti, se il discorso per te fila bene, presentalo al tuo partner, no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è il compleanno di Daniele?


Non credo di porter rivelare certe informazioni così personali...
Ma, se ti va, fagli pure gli auguri...


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registratox ha detto:


> ma taci, ché fu proprio per seguirti che al fin smarrii la voglia e la pazienza.
> ora mi resterà l'atroce grosso cruccio di aver perduto opera e licenza.



per seguire me? sei matto?:mrgreen:
dai che se Stermy è ancora ai domiciliari un riassunto te lo fa, secondo me


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

ma questa giovine ogni tanto parla come stermi...sarà la nipotina?
nel caso non credo sarebbe felice


----------



## Daniele (28 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non credo di porter rivelare certe informazioni così personali...
> Ma, se ti va, fagli pure gli auguri...


Oggi compio 34 anni in effetti!!! Ma la nostra cara capretta che ride è stata la prima a farmi gli auguri...ma come sono messo!!!


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oggi compio 34 anni in effetti!!! Ma la nostra cara capretta che ride è stata la prima a farmi gli auguri...ma come sono messo!!!


Auguri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oggi compio 34 anni in effetti!!! Ma la nostra cara capretta che ride è stata la prima a farmi gli auguri...ma come sono messo!!!


vai a prenderti gli altri nell'apposito 3d...


----------



## Daniele (28 Novembre 2012)

Ok, parliamo di monogamia per definire qualcosa che è meglio.

Sento sempre più spesso che l'uomo non è fatto per la monogamia, ma allo stesso tempo non è fatto per la solitudine (decisamente io si, ma io sono danneggiato), allora come poter fare scopa con queste cose? 
Stare con una persona presuppone la necessità di una certa stabilità che scusatemi, tutti alla fine ricercano e solo gli stolti e gli stupidi cercano di essere Peter Pan (o Pene???) per tuta la vita, come poter dare la certezza ed avere la certezza di vivere serenamente con una persona che nel frattempo si sollazza con altri? perchè dite voi che non può esistere? perchè sappiate che uscendo con 100 persone, ebbene potrebbe succedere di trovare una persona che si reputa più adeguata della presente per la vita stabile e siccome le leggi di rpobabilità mi danno ragione questo dovrebbe sicuramente, ma ovviamente anche il nostro partner avrebbe questa vita e quindi potrebbe trovare "di meglio".

Come costruire un futuro, come costruire anche qualcosa se non si ha la certezza se non al massimo dei prossimi 5 anni??? Oh, tanti giovani si lamentano che non possono progettare nulla per la mancanza di stabilità nel lavoro, ma onestamente gli stessi giovani che professano poi che la monogamia è out sono fuori di testa. Da una parte vogliono la stabilità, dall'altra l'instabilità che per esempio un figlio ed un divorzio potrebbero dare.

E' comodo per la gente dire che vuole quello che più gli fa comodo al momento, ma davvero la prosimiquità sessuale (che non è poligamia) è da volere a tutti i costi? oppure è da volere la poligamia? Ma come la poligamia, per me sarebbe giusto che per ogni uomo ci fossero più donne, visto che io ne gioverei di questo, anzi lo trovo ragionevole e piacevole, in più non stresserei solo una donna e sempre, sarebbe la panacea per la mia compagna no? Poi rimetterei la lapidazione dellla donna infedele, perchè scusatemi è evidente che è contro i miei interessi che una delle mie donne sia infedele ovvio, no?
Poi rimetterei anche la croce come forma di punizione molto adeguata al momento, ma mi basterebbe la gogna per i disonesti e il taglio della mano per i ladri (in Italia avremmo più monchi che altro).

Viva quello che è meglio per il MIO interesse!!!!!

Ecco, questa è una cazzata, ma se ci pensate, chi professa quanto è meglio la poligamia essendo traditore o traditrice senza dire nulla al partner è solo una persona che ha paura, paura di perdere quello che ha e che vuole e che comunque vuole di più, sempre di più.

UN augurio a queste persone di vivere con le emorroidi


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, parliamo di monogamia per definire qualcosa che è meglio.
> 
> Sento sempre più spesso che l'uomo non è fatto per la monogamia, ma allo stesso tempo non è fatto per la solitudine (decisamente io si, ma io sono danneggiato), allora come poter fare scopa con queste cose?
> Stare con una persona presuppone la necessità di una certa stabilità che scusatemi, tutti alla fine ricercano e solo gli stolti e gli stupidi cercano di essere Peter Pan (o Pene???) per tuta la vita, come poter dare la certezza ed avere la certezza di vivere serenamente con una persona che nel frattempo si sollazza con altri? perchè dite voi che non può esistere? perchè sappiate che uscendo con 100 persone, ebbene potrebbe succedere di trovare una persona che si reputa più adeguata della presente per la vita stabile e siccome le leggi di rpobabilità mi danno ragione questo dovrebbe sicuramente, ma ovviamente anche il nostro partner avrebbe questa vita e quindi potrebbe trovare "di meglio".
> ...


Pure io credo fortemente che l'uomo non sia un animale monogamo.

Però, proprio per questo, deve trovarsi un partner che la pensi come lui/lei.

E' troppo comodo dire: ok, ho capito che la monogamia è una cazzata, ora trombo!

Ma magari per te è una cazzata, per il tuo partner no, cazzarola.

Basterebbe solo essere sinceri, santiddio.


----------



## milli (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va
> Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
> ...


Lasciando da parte il contenuto del post, vorrei complimentarmi vivamente con l'autrice per la forma dello stesso. Complimenti davvero, ha saputo esprimere i suoi pensieri con delicatezza, quasi con leggiadria. Brava


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io credo fortemente che l'uomo non sia un animale monogamo.
> 
> Però, proprio per questo, deve trovarsi un partner che la pensi come lui/lei.
> 
> ...


grande quotone!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

*eh fortuna che 3giorni fa è stata "LA GIORNATA DELLA VIOLENZA CONTRO LE DONNE"..*



Daniele ha detto:


> ma poi se viene scoperto e l'altra persona la gonfia di botte che non torna più normale, pensate che sia dopo ancora così spavaldo il traditore nel definire tutto? Non penso. Motivo per cui sostengo la violenza contro gli infedeli scoperti, l'unica possibilità di rendere le persone capaci di intendere il male.


Ma Daniele vergognati te e le tue teorie retrograde maschiliste medievali del cazzo... cioè l'altro giorno un padre ha davvero ammazzato la figlia musulmana perchè aveva il ragazzo europeo e lì si sa come la pensano in proposito e te a soli 3giorni dalla Giornata della Violenza Contro le Donne vieni a parlare con una leggerezza e un'ignoranza del genere di un argomento così delicato e spinoso..
VERGOGNATI di nuovo.
Guarda che essere fedeli(come essere cristiani) non vuol dire essere persone migliori e tu questo l'hai dimostrato in pieno.
Mi sento mille volte migliore di te che cacci fuori sti discorsi delle donne e delle botte come stessimo a parlare di pizza e fichi.
Ma che ne sai soprattutto chi hai di fronte?
Che ne sai se magari ne sono vittima o al contrario sono una kickboxer e quindi alla prossima parola fuori posto ti vola la capoccia?
Visto che parli tanto di harem e ti piacerebbe la poligamia e la LAPIDAZIONE(...) perchè non te ne vai anche tu in quei bei paeselli arabi lì dove si pratica e dove la donna viene uccisa anche solo per guardare un altro, mentre il marito può violentarsene altre cento che tanto ammazzano loro mica a lui?
E dire che in italia il delitto d'onore è stato tolto SOLO nel 1981...che sfiga eh...sennò quella stronza che t'ha fatto diventa così acido e stronzo la potevi far fuori e manco te mettevano al fresco..
Io ti dico una cosa, è una vergogna che esistano ancora persone come te al mondo d'oggi che la pensino così e che soprattutto abbiano il coraggio di dirlo pubblicamente e di farsene vanto...i mariti quello che dici l'hanno fatto per anni mentre noi stavamo a casa a filare ed ora che abbiamo raggiunto la parità anche da quel punto di vista eccolo il solito pirla che ricaccia sti discorsi..

Oltretutto, perchè ragioni e vedi tutto solo alla luce della tua personalissima esperienza?
Che ne sai nel mio caso come sono andate e vanno le cose?
Intanto non è promiscuità sessuale, e manco poligamia, e soprattutto l'infedeltà non è una cosa di cui faccio vanto vanaglorioso anzi al contrario, è stata una debolezza, un errore di cui sono consapevole; ma dato che è stata un'eccezione e che in generale in tutta la mia vita non è mai stata nelle mie corde non è detto che debba risuccedere per forza. Anzi conto che l'uomo con cui mi sposo in futuro rimanga quello e quello solo, sono sempre stata dell'idea che certi sghiribizzi è meglio toglierseli subito piuttosto che a 40anni con prole e famiglia a seguito, perchè per quell'età vorrei poter pensare ad altro di più serio grazie; quindi magari dipende dalla storia che sto vivendo ora, e si circoscriverà solo a questa...io non lo so TU??
O devi bannarmi per l'eternità solo perchè sei incazzato a morte con la tua ex e vorresti far fuori tutte le donne del mondo?
Ma che mi metto a ragionare a fare con uno che ha la mentalità di un terrorista...


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oblivianamente parlando sì, anche se più di qualche goblin non ce l'ho mai messo, tanto avevo già fatto carriera nella confraternita oscura e nell'arena e con un paio di mazzate facevo fuori chiunque.
> In realtà mi riferivo a 魔法少女まどか☆マギカ che spero tu non conosca e voglia continuare ad ignorare di che si tratta.


...
ragazzi ma siete dei NERD!!
...
non ci posso credere...quasi mi piacevi rabarbaro..sigh


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma poi se viene scoperto e l'altra persona la gonfia di botte che non torna più normale, pensate che sia dopo ancora così spavaldo il traditore nel definire tutto? Non penso. Motivo per cui sostengo la violenza contro gli infedeli scoperti, l'unica possibilità di rendere le persone capaci di intendere il male.



Daniele, persona di sani principi. Eh si.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daniele, persona di sani principi. Eh si.


Sanissimi, che con dei principi retti del genere devi per forza venir a fare la morale a me, giustamente.


----------



## fightclub (28 Novembre 2012)

io non ce la farei
ma io sono fatto a modo mio
a me il sesso parte dalla testa e non dalle mutande


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Sanissimi, che con dei principi retti del genere devi per forza venir a fare la morale a me, giustamente.



ciao Xena ..ti sei imbattuta in Daniele vedo..stai tranquilli  fece cosi'anche con me quando arrivai qua'...non sopporta i traditori.E vive ancora pensando alle corna ricevuta 4 anni fa'..ma e'un bravo ragazzo...porta pazienza.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ...
> ragazzi ma siete dei NERD!!
> ...
> non ci posso credere...quasi mi piacevi rabarbaro..sigh


Uh, l'ho scampata bella!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Xena ..ti sei imbattuta in Daniele vedo..stai tranquilli  fece cosi'anche con me quando arrivai qua'...non sopporta i traditori.E vive ancora pensando alle corna ricevuta 4 anni fa'..ma e'un bravo ragazzo...porta pazienza.


beh dai andiamo bene allora...siamo sulla via del recupero e del perdono direi...se dopo 4 ANNI stai ancora incazzato come ne fera direi che stai messo bene e ci sta su...della serie evviva il perdono cristiano..e magari è pure cattolico e praticante!!
sarebbe il colmo dei colmi...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Xena ..ti sei imbattuta in Daniele vedo..stai tranquilli fece cosi'anche con me quando arrivai qua'...non sopporta i traditori.E vive ancora pensando alle corna ricevuta 4 anni fa'..*ma e'un bravo ragazzo*...porta pazienza.



E mica dico di no, micione caro.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica dico di no, micione caro.


ma lo nasconde bene, però..


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uh, l'ho scampata bella!


eh già, pensa che culo, eh!!
ma coi nerd no...non je la posso fa...I'm sorry...è più forte di me


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> eh già, pensa che culo, eh!!
> ma coi nerd no...non je la posso fa...I'm sorry...è più forte di me


Però è stato bello finchè è durato!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io non ce la farei
> ma io sono fatto a modo mio
> a me il sesso parte dalla testa e non dalle mutande


Ma anche per me.
una persona mi deve prendere e piacere davvero tanto.
mica state a parla con llona staller eh!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però è stato bello finchè è durato!


è vero..rimaniamo amici?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> eh già, pensa che culo, eh!!
> ma coi nerd no...non je la posso fa...I'm sorry...è più forte di me



Ma uno mò se gioca di ruolo, o ha giocato di ruolo, è automaticamente un nerd?


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> è vero..rimaniamo amici?


Oh, non ti ostracizzerei mai...e ti ricorderò per com'eri in vita!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma uno mò se gioca di ruolo, o ha giocato di ruolo, è automaticamente un nerd?


joey azz non mi cazziare dai... era tanto per dire..e cmq parli co una che manco sa che vuol di giocare di ruolo(quantomeno non nel senso dei videogames..)
pensa un po'...
al massimo ho sparato du colpi a COD che manco riuscivo a tene il fucile dritto e sbaionettavo per aria insomma...
invece coi giochetti di lotta all'ultimo sangue spignevo forte un tempo...me gasavano da morì ahah
uno fra tutti...killer istinct...conoscete?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> joey azz non mi cazziare dai... era tanto per dire..e cmq parli co una che manco sa che vuol di giocare di ruolo(quantomeno non nel senso dei videogames..)
> pensa un po'...
> al massimo ho sparato du colpi a COD che manco riuscivo a tene il fucile dritto e sbaionettavo per aria insomma...
> invece coi giochetti di lotta all'ultimo sangue spignevo forte un tempo...me gasavano da morì ahah
> uno fra tutti...killer istinct...conoscete?


Nel senso di videogames giocare di ruolo non esiste. Esistono delle approssimazioni, ma nulla che si avvicini davvero a carta, matita, gomma, dadi, manuali e qualche stronzo attorno ad un tavolo.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, non ti ostracizzerei mai...e ti ricorderò per com'eri in vita!


e mica c'ho 80 anni che già devo tirà le cuoia!!
tiè
(cornine scaramantiche in basso)


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso di videogames giocare di ruolo non esiste. Esistono delle approssimazioni, ma nulla che si avvicini davvero a carta, matita, gomma, dadi, manuali e qualche stronzo attorno ad un tavolo.


dunque...so dovuta anda su google perchè io ero rimasta ai miei coetanei sfigatelli che se riunivano tra loro a fa i tornei di Magic o robe simili che già all'epoca mi pareva abbastanza incomprensibile..figuriamoci se passi al livello successivo e mi parli di sta attorno ad un tavolo e giochi di ruolo...no mi spiace non so il tipo e mi trovi abbastanza fuori dalla cerchia per quanto riguarda ste cosettine qui..quindi manco le conoscevo.
t'ho detto, al massimo me spappolavo le dita col caro vecchio inimitabile gameboy...quello sì...o cercavo di vincere più stelle possibili con Mario per salvare quella stronzetta della principessa...
ma per il resto....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> dunque...so dovuta anda su google perchè io ero rimasta ai miei coetanei sfigatelli che se riunivano tra loro a fa i tornei di Magic o robe simili che già all'epoca mi pareva abbastanza incomprensibile..figuriamoci se passi al livello successivo e mi parli di sta attorno ad un tavolo e giochi di ruolo...no mi spiace non so il tipo e mi trovi abbastanza fuori dalla cerchia per quanto riguarda ste cosettine qui..quindi manco le conoscevo.
> t'ho detto, al massimo me spappolavo le dita col caro vecchio inimitabile gameboy...quello sì...o cercavo di vincere più stelle possibili con Mario per salvare quella stronzetta della principessa...
> ma per il resto....


Ho capito. Ti risulterà incomprensibile, però non è roba da sfigati. In genere dico. Poi gli sfigati stanno in ogni dove, ci mancherebbe. Intendevo quello, non se conoscessi come funziona o anche di cosa si tratta.


----------



## Daniele (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Ma Daniele vergognati te e le tue teorie retrograde maschiliste medievali del cazzo... cioè l'altro giorno un padre ha davvero ammazzato la figlia musulmana perchè aveva il ragazzo europeo e lì si sa come la pensano in proposito e te a soli 3giorni dalla Giornata della Violenza Contro le Donne vieni a parlare con una leggerezza e un'ignoranza del genere di un argomento così delicato e spinoso..
> VERGOGNATI di nuovo.
> Guarda che essere fedeli(come essere cristiani) non vuol dire essere persone migliori e tu questo l'hai dimostrato in pieno.
> Mi sento mille volte migliore di te che cacci fuori sti discorsi delle donne e delle botte come stessimo a parlare di pizza e fichi.
> ...


la mia era una iperbole, ma sicuramente se avessi preso l'idea di dare un pugno in piena faccia alla mia ex e non voler credere alle balle che mi ha detto per giustificarsi...bhe sarei stato meglio io e lei che era comunque colpevole peggio, mentre il risultato è che lei non ha subito danno ed io moltissimo, ma tu non sai come sono finito, qui lo sanno bene.

Adesso sto vivendo aspettando che il tempo scorra fino alla mia morte, di più non posso fare, ma la mia compagna è ben conoscia di come sono e di cosa sono capace di fare e sa che se mi tradisse e lo scoprissi...non perdonerei di certo, perchè ho provato a perdonare, ma perdonare non si può se non c'è volontà dall'altra parte di farsi perdonare, e scusami se lo dico, quasi nessun traditore ha le palle quadre per potersi permettere la rottura di coglioni di un tradito per casa, solitamente i traditori sono per definizione della parola stessa dei vigliacchi, quindi come può avere le palle un vigliacco?

Sulla violenza io ripeto, violenza non è solo picchiare una persona è anche tradirla, quindi tu sei una persona violenta di sicuro più di me in quanto io non ho mai pestato a sangue nessuno, ma tu hai tradito, quindi fatti un bel esame di coscienza, ragazza violenta del cavolo.


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ops, tesla, ti sei sentita LEGGERMENTE tirata in causa?
> ti dirò una cosa, forse non proprio in confidenza dato che siam qui, ma fa niente: vedi, io non sono per niente intimidita dal classico comportamento fiero e riottoso di nonnismo che si porta avanti qui come in altri centomila forum dove pare che più sei vecchio del forum(in questo caso-ripeto- direi più sei cornuto) e più fai il figo.
> Se ti poni con me in una determinata maniera, ma fallo pure benvenuta, ma non aspettarti che io chini mollemente la testa in segno di riverenza solo perchè tu hai poggiato le tue chiappette che dici di voler molli(che peccato, io invece ho il culo SODISSIMO, ma guarda un po') qui nel forum qualche tempo prima di me.
> Ecco qua.
> ...



eh già, ti piacerebbe che fosse solo nonnismo eh? e invece è la sensazione a pelle che tu sia una stronza superficiale :mrgreen:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> la mia era una iperbole, ma sicuramente se avessi preso l'idea di dare un pugno in piena faccia alla mia ex e non voler credere alle balle che mi ha detto per giustificarsi...bhe sarei stato meglio io e lei che era comunque colpevole peggio, mentre il risultato è che lei non ha subito danno ed io moltissimo, ma tu non sai come sono finito, qui lo sanno bene.
> 
> Adesso sto vivendo aspettando che il tempo scorra fino alla mia morte, di più non posso fare, ma la mia compagna è ben conoscia di come sono e di cosa sono capace di fare e sa che se mi tradisse e lo scoprissi...non perdonerei di certo, perchè ho provato a perdonare, ma perdonare non si può se non c'è volontà dall'altra parte di farsi perdonare, e scusami se lo dico, quasi nessun traditore ha le palle quadre per potersi permettere la rottura di coglioni di un tradito per casa, solitamente i traditori sono per definizione della parola stessa dei vigliacchi, quindi come può avere le palle un vigliacco?
> 
> Sulla violenza io ripeto, violenza non è solo picchiare una persona è anche tradirla, quindi tu sei una persona violenta di sicuro più di me in quanto io non ho mai pestato a sangue nessuno, ma tu hai tradito, quindi fatti un bel esame di coscienza, ragazza violenta del cavolo.


"Ragazza violenta del cavolo"
...
ce mancava solo un "gnè ngè gnè" finale ed era perfetto.
Vabbè a sto giro non m'hai chiamato troia comunque quindi m'ha detto culo.
Cmq sappi che se uno arriva a tradire un motivo spesso c'è e con questo non voglio certo far la vigliaccata di scaricare la colpa sulle spalle altrui perchè ogni caso varia ma....vi siete mai fatti un esame di coscienza?
spesso non dipende solo dall'altra persona, magari anche voi l'avete delusa, amareggiata, portata all'estremo..che per distaccarsi un po' emotivamente non poteva fare altro. Non sto certo dicendo che i problemi di coppia si risolvono così, ma che spesso la colpa è di entrambi e che l'altro se l'è proprio cercata...come la storia delle mogli che non fanno sesso...diosanto se tuo marito non ti tocca da anni anche te fattela na domandina no??
e poi piantiamola di tragedizzare così ogni tradimento...mica tutti i traditi si buttano sotto un ponte o poi hanno crisi di identità e sdoppiamenti della personalità..magari quello dipende se anche da prima sei una persona potenzialmente fragile.
Mica sono queste le tragedie della vita e su...uno deve cercare di reagire con forza e dignità e farsene una ragione.
Non voglio certo minimizzare solo dire che ognuno regisce a modo suo e magari tante persone se l'aspettano pure due belle corna perchè si sono sempre comportate di merda sotto certi aspetti o perchè comunque hanno messo l'altro in condizione di..
E poi cazzo avete una vita oltre al partner: sarà che io sono giovane e non sposata ma se capitasse a me ok, magari ci rimarrei un po' di merda, ma mon cascherei certo dal pero e soprattutto andrei avanti. La mia vita NON è solo il mio uomo, ho tante altre cose che me la riempiono e la rendono bella e non è che se scopro che uno ha fatto il furbo(sarà che so come funzionano gli ometti) tutto finisce lì, non è che me sparo. Io mi chiederei perchè lo ha fatto, magari è anche colpa mia, magari ho qualche carenza, o magari non c'entro niente io e c'aveva solo voglia di un altro paio di tette, ok?
vittimizzarsi non è d'obbligo


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> "Ragazza violenta del cavolo"
> ...
> ce mancava solo un "gnè ngè gnè" finale ed era perfetto.
> Vabbè a sto giro non m'hai chiamato troia comunque quindi m'ha detto culo.
> ...


vai a cagare 3 - la catarsi


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ho tante altre cose che me la riempiono



l'abbiamo capito, tranquilla :up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

senti, xena...siccome io son la nonnina tien qui un bel rotolo di carta igienica che qui leacidone ti ci mandano senza pensare che nel bagno non ce ne è più


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> "Ragazza violenta del cavolo"
> ...
> ce mancava solo un "gnè ngè gnè" finale ed era perfetto.
> Vabbè a sto giro non m'hai chiamato troia comunque quindi m'ha detto culo.
> ...


A parte il fatto che credo (e spero) tu sia un fake, fatti un piacere, rileggiti. 

Te la stai raccontando alla grande. Non hai bisogno di un tacito consenso qui dentro per continuare a fare le tue cazzate, falle pure. Ma cerca almeno di non scomodare l'etica e l'intelligenza delle persone per giustificare le corna del tuo uomo.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, xena...siccome io son la nonnina tien qui un bel rotolo di carta igienica che qui leacidone ti ci mandano senza pensare che nel bagno non ce ne è più


che cara...
l'avete finito a forza di mandarvici eh?
no mi correggo, dato che siete della stessa cricca presuppongo vi diate manforte, della serie mal comune mezzo gaudio, quindi no, ce mandate solo "quelle come me", giusto.
comunque te me stai più simpatica, sarai pure "nonnetta riottosa"(visto che t'era piaciuto) però se non altro hai il dono della sintesi e non volendo anche un po' di sense of humor (quel "?" m'era piaciuto troppo ahahah)


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2012)

Ragazze mie ma ancora state a perde tempo con questa qui.... mi meraviglio di voi! 


ps. xena..vai a cagare


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ragazze mie ma ancora state a perde tempo con questa qui.... mi meraviglio di voi!
> 
> 
> ps. xena..vai a cagare


simy ognuno si diverte come può...anche te a quanto pare vedo.

cmq il mio era un quesito sul fatto se fosse possibile o meno scindere la fedeltà sessuale dall'amore...effettivamente era una cosa alla quale magari i traditori avrebbero dovuto rispondere, per farmi capire su come scindevano e ragionavano loro...appunto perchè per me scherzi a parte non è stato facile come sembra e due conti con la coscienza ho dovuto farli; però mi sono presa volentieri anche le opinioni o meglio gli insulti di ogni cornutone(senza offesa) che passava di qui e senza manco pensarci due volte sbruffava e offendeva.
Se sfogarvi contro di me vi fa sentire persone migliori e vi libera dalla condanna che avete in testa fate pure, ma spiegatemi che dialogo è in un forum civile dove E' NORMALE che ci siano traditi come traditori...
te famme capì a ogni traditore che passa lo sbeffeggi co st'aria da donna vissuta?
vabè dai richiama le amiche all'ovile e andate a parla di là de uomini e donne va...capisco che è un argomento più interessante...


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> che cara...
> l'avete finito a forza di mandarvici eh?
> no mi correggo, dato che siete della stessa cricca presuppongo vi diate manforte, della serie mal comune mezzo gaudio, quindi no, ce mandate solo "quelle come me", giusto.
> comunque te me stai più simpatica, sarai pure "nonnetta riottosa"(visto che t'era piaciuto) però se non altro hai il dono della sintesi e non volendo anche un po' di sense of humor (quel "?" m'era piaciuto troppo ahahah)


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che credo (e spero) tu sia un fake, fatti un piacere, rileggiti.
> 
> Te la stai raccontando alla grande. Non hai bisogno di un tacito consenso qui dentro per continuare a fare le tue cazzate, falle pure. *Ma cerca almeno di non scomodare l'etica e l'intelligenza delle persone* per giustificare le corna del tuo uomo.



quoto


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> che cara...
> l'avete finito a forza di mandarvici eh?
> no mi correggo, dato che siete della stessa cricca presuppongo vi diate manforte, della serie mal comune mezzo gaudio, quindi no, ce mandate solo "quelle come me", giusto.
> comunque te me stai più simpatica, sarai pure "*nonnetta riottosa*"(visto che t'era piaciuto) però se non altro hai il dono della sintesi e non volendo anche un po' di sense of humor (quel "?" m'era piaciuto troppo ahahah)


adoro:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> simy ognuno si diverte come può...anche te a quanto pare vedo.
> 
> cmq il mio era un quesito sul fatto se fosse possibile o meno scindere la fedeltà sessuale dall'amore...effettivamente era una cosa alla quale magari i traditori avrebbero dovuto rispondere, per farmi capire su come scindevano e ragionavano loro...appunto perchè per me scherzi a parte non è stato facile come sembra e due conti con la coscienza ho dovuto farli; però mi sono presa volentieri anche le opinioni o meglio gli insulti di ogni cornutone(senza offesa) che passava di qui e senza manco pensarci due volte sbruffava e offendeva.
> Se sfogarvi contro di me vi fa sentire persone migliori e vi libera dalla condanna che avete in testa fate pure, ma spiegatemi che dialogo è in un forum civile dove E' NORMALE che ci siano traditi come traditori...
> ...


No. Tu hai sbeffeggiato e deriso. Persone che sono qui con le budella in mano a chiedersi cosa fare della propria vita, come riprenderla in mano. Come accettare la rivoluzione di situazioni consolidate da decine di anni. Persone che scoprono di avere a fianco uno sconosciuto con il quale credevano di aver vissuto, condiviso lutti, gioie, cresciuto figli. E tu dall'alto delle tue due trombate extra a deridere minimizzare e sbeffeggiare.
Vai a cagare 4 - l'epilogo.


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> simy ognuno si diverte come può...anche te a quanto pare vedo.
> 
> cmq il mio era un quesito sul fatto se fosse possibile o meno scindere la fedeltà sessuale dall'amore...effettivamente era una cosa alla quale magari i traditori avrebbero dovuto rispondere, per farmi capire su come scindevano e ragionavano loro...appunto perchè per me scherzi a parte non è stato facile come sembra e due conti con la coscienza ho dovuto farli; però mi sono presa volentieri anche le opinioni o meglio gli insulti di ogni cornutone(senza offesa) che passava di qui e senza manco pensarci due volte sbruffava e offendeva.
> Se sfogarvi contro di me vi fa sentire persone migliori e vi libera dalla condanna che avete in testa fate pure, ma spiegatemi che dialogo è in un forum civile dove E' NORMALE che ci siano traditi come traditori...
> ...


no, solo quelli che vengono qui a pigliarci per il culo come te...per il resto ti ha risposto sbriciolata


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/bitch+pipe+down

è più bella questa, s'addice di più se ti devi rivolge a una femminuccia, poi.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> simy ognuno si diverte come può...anche te a quanto pare vedo.
> 
> cmq il mio era un quesito sul fatto se fosse possibile o meno scindere la fedeltà sessuale dall'amore...effettivamente era una cosa alla quale magari i traditori avrebbero dovuto rispondere, per farmi capire su come scindevano e ragionavano loro...appunto perchè per me scherzi a parte non è stato facile come sembra e due conti con la coscienza ho dovuto farli; però mi sono presa volentieri anche le opinioni o meglio gli insulti di ogni cornutone(senza offesa) che passava di qui e senza manco pensarci due volte sbruffava e offendeva.
> Se sfogarvi contro di me vi fa sentire persone migliori e vi libera dalla condanna che avete in testa fate pure, ma spiegatemi che dialogo è in un forum civile dove E' NORMALE che ci siano traditi come traditori...
> ...


Forse non ti è chiaro che qui dentro ci sono entrambe le categorie: traditi e traditori. O come nel mio caso, entrambe le categorie nella stessa persona. Per cui non hai nulla da insegnarci su come ci dovremmo comportare. Per quanto mi riguarda, non ho assolutamente pregiudizi verso i fedifraghi, anzi le persone più divertenti qui dentro lo sono. Ma verso chi si presenta qui dicendo di essere pronta alle critiche, ma poi una volta ricevute le rimanda al mittente se permetti... si.

Ti ripeto comunque che nessuno ti giudica per il fatto di essere traditrice, ma per il tuo modo di raccontartela. Fatti pure anche il fratello del tuo uomo, a noi non cambia nulla. Ma non venirci a dire che non c'è nulla di male e che la vita è tua: nemmeno quella del tuo partner ti appartiene se è per questo, ma non mi pare tu gli stia dando l'opportunità di viverla come meglio crede.

Ergo: se credi di essere nel giusto, parlagliene.


----------



## exStermy (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> .............
> La mia vita NON è solo il mio uomo, ho tante altre cose che me la riempiono.........


uela' te gusta la gang bang....

qualche record omologato?

ahahahah


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Tu hai sbeffeggiato e deriso. Persone che sono qui con le budella in mano a chiedersi cosa fare della propria vita, come riprenderla in mano. Come accettare la rivoluzione di situazioni consolidate da decine di anni. Persone che scoprono di avere a fianco uno sconosciuto con il quale credevano di aver vissuto, condiviso lutti, gioie, cresciuto figli. E tu dall'alto delle tue due trombate extra a deridere minimizzare e sbeffeggiare.
> Vai a cagare 4 - l'epilogo.


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, non avevo semplicemente voglia di sprecare il fiato e le meningi per articolare il mio pensiero. ma lo hai fatto tu al posto mio. :mrgreen:
non posso smeraldarti però, te ne devo uno! 



xena ha detto:


> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/bitch+pipe+down
> 
> è più bella questa, s'addice di più se ti devi rivolge a una femminuccia, poi.


brava, vedo che inizi  a capire e forse sei sulla buona strada per avere la giusta predisposizione.
adesso che scendi giù e affiori dalla melma in cui hai il tuo habitat naturale, potresti ottenere da questo forum qualcosa di utile.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Tu hai sbeffeggiato e deriso. Persone che sono qui con le budella in mano a chiedersi cosa fare della propria vita, come riprenderla in mano. Come accettare la rivoluzione di situazioni consolidate da decine di anni. Persone che scoprono di avere a fianco uno sconosciuto con il quale credevano di aver vissuto, condiviso lutti, gioie, cresciuto figli. E tu dall'alto delle tue due trombate extra a deridere minimizzare e sbeffeggiare.
> Vai a cagare 4 - l'epilogo.


sbriciolata già il nick me mette na certa ansia quindi cerco di prenderti proprio con le pinze...
dunque io ho il mio modo di fare a raccontare le situzioni diciamo, che è un po' caricaturale e questo fa parte di me, nel senso che sono la prima che quando racconta certe cose si prende in giro da sola e la mette sul ridere per sdrammatizzare un po'. un po' di ironia converrai che ci vuole nella vita perchè sennò certe cose sarebbero solo un pianto.
Ma ho rispetto per le persone e non mi sono mai presa gioco di nessuno né tantomeno del vostro dolore, se uno mi attacca al primo colpo mi pare normale che mi difendo e anche con una certa verve perchè sono fatta così, mea culpa, caratterino un po' tanto sopra le righe diciamo.
e se ho parlato di "cornuti" era per scherzare cacchio, come quando parlo di me omaggiandomi della veste di "stronza traditrice senza pietà", perchè appunto in realtà le persone non si dividono in sante o puttane, ci sono una marea di sfumature, o esiste solo il bianco o il nero in questa vita??
comunque il messaggio iniziale era tutt'altro, non prendevo per il culo proprio nessuno ma ponevo un quesito...dite pure che voi partite un tantino prevenute e appena uno racconta la propria esperienza personale da traditore je date subito contro e de che tinta poi...capisco che siate ferite/i, ma non è certo questo il modo di affrontare le discussioni.
a me spiace se un tradimento per voi ha distrutto l'intera vita o esistenza, ma v'assicuro che non è questo il mio caso e non potete accusare tutti per le vostre esperienza personali.
non in tutti c'è in ballo figli e matrimonio e na vita insieme, non in tutti uno dei due era un santo e l'altro uno stronzo senza pietà, non in tutti l'altro non ha fatto nulla di male per meritarselo e non poteva aspettarselo....dico solo che dipende dalle esperienze.
se stai col cuore a pezzi mi spiace, so un'essere umano anche io, e pure io lo sono stata, in amore si soffre, e non per forza per un paio di corna, anzi....misà che i problemi veri so altri...mica uno tradisce solo a letto eh...ci sono tremila tipi di tradimenti ben più gravi, quando un partner non ti appoggia, non ti sostiene in una determinata situazione in cui ne avresti tanto bisogno, quando fa proprio quella cosa che speravi non facesse...e ti senti una merda e allora forse ti dici che è meglio diventare più stronzi ed egoisti che fartelo mettere in quel posto..


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Tu hai sbeffeggiato e deriso. Persone che sono qui con le budella in mano a chiedersi cosa fare della propria vita, come riprenderla in mano. Come accettare la rivoluzione di situazioni consolidate da decine di anni. Persone che scoprono di avere a fianco uno sconosciuto con il quale credevano di aver vissuto, condiviso lutti, gioie, cresciuto figli. E tu dall'alto delle tue due trombate extra a deridere minimizzare e sbeffeggiare.
> Vai a cagare 4 - l'epilogo.


Sbrì, fai la buona dai. Che Daniele sono quattro anni (o quello che è) che sta con le budella in mano, magari avrà pure preso freddo. E che è.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> sbriciolata già il nick me mette na certa ansia quindi cerco di prenderti proprio con le pinze...
> dunque io ho il mio modo di fare a raccontare le situzioni diciamo, che è un po' caricaturale e questo fa parte di me, nel senso che sono la prima che quando racconta certe cose si prende in giro da sola e la mette sul ridere per sdrammatizzare un po'. un po' di ironia converrai che ci vuole nella vita perchè sennò certe cose sarebbero solo un pianto.
> Ma ho rispetto per le persone e non mi sono mai presa gioco di nessuno né tantomeno del vostro dolore, se uno mi attacca al primo colpo mi pare normale che mi difendo e anche con una certa verve perchè sono fatta così, mea culpa, caratterino un po' tanto sopra le righe diciamo.
> e se ho parlato di "cornuti" era per scherzare cacchio, come quando parlo di me omaggiandomi della veste di "stronza traditrice senza pietà", perchè appunto in realtà le persone non si dividono in sante o puttane, ci sono una marea di sfumature, o esiste solo il bianco o il nero in questa vita??
> ...


C'è di peggio, non si muore... ma allora che aspetti a rendere partecipe il partner, ti domando per la terza volta?


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uela' te gusta la gang bang....
> 
> qualche record omologato?
> 
> ahahahah


 eh vabbè ma subito a pensa male...capisco che parlando con me, però...
stermy cmq se non erro qualcuno m'aveva paragonato alla tua nipotina, perchè dicevano ricordassi loro il tuo modo di parlare(sì, credo fosse un'offesa dato come me vogliono bbene qui dentro)


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> sbriciolata già il nick me mette na certa ansia quindi cerco di prenderti proprio con le pinze...
> dunque io ho il mio modo di fare a raccontare le situzioni diciamo, che è un po' caricaturale e questo fa parte di me, nel senso che sono la prima che quando racconta certe cose si prende in giro da sola e la mette sul ridere per sdrammatizzare un po'. un po' di ironia converrai che ci vuole nella vita perchè sennò certe cose sarebbero solo un pianto.
> Ma ho rispetto per le persone e non mi sono mai presa gioco di nessuno né tantomeno del vostro dolore, se uno mi attacca al primo colpo mi pare normale che mi difendo e anche con una certa verve perchè sono fatta così, mea culpa, caratterino un po' tanto sopra le righe diciamo.
> e se ho parlato di "cornuti" era per scherzare cacchio, come quando parlo di me omaggiandomi della veste di "stronza traditrice senza pietà", perchè appunto in realtà le persone non si dividono in sante o puttane, ci sono una marea di sfumature, o esiste solo il bianco o il nero in questa vita??
> ...


Nessuno accusa nessuno. Quella fase è passata da un pezzo. Ma. Quando scrivi qui... ricorda che c'è gente che a causa del tradimento sta a terra, terra proprio. E non parliamo di una trombata. Per il grassetto... se non sai cosa vuol dire dividere decenni della tua vita con qualcuno... non sai di cosa sto parlando.Non stiamo parlando di casi ipotetici... stiamo parlando di persone che hanno raccontato i loro sogni, i loro errori, le loro paure. E certe considerazioni, generiche e superficiali non le aiutano. Le hanno aiutate invece proprio le parole dei traditori, le riflessioni fatte assieme, con il cuore in mano.
Io infatti non ti ho insultata... ti ho esortato solo a liberarti dalle scorie. Qui nessuno ti guarderà come il MALE... ma faticherai a trovare chi prenda le tue parole come fossero il vangelo dei problemi risolti con la trombata extra. Anche fra i tradiori. Pensa un po'.


----------



## bastardo dentro (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> "Ragazza violenta del cavolo"
> ...
> ce mancava solo un "gnè ngè gnè" finale ed era perfetto.
> Vabbè a sto giro non m'hai chiamato troia comunque quindi m'ha detto culo.
> ...



premesso che Erodoto è il mio faro illuminante e predicava il relativismo più di 2000 anni fa, non giudico come ti poni o cosa fai, non mi permetterei mai. la situazione che descrivi - come la poni tu - sembra persino accettabile. ma... vivere con qualcuno significa prendere un "pacchetto" che ha dentro molte sorprese, buone e meno buone. anche a me piacerebbe scopare ogni sera una donna diversa, solo per il gusto di farlo, di godere. ho avuto molte donne in passato, mi sono sposato giovane (forse troppo), mi sono innamorato di un'altra, ho tradito e dissacrato, senza dire nulla e senza che mia moglie scoprisse nulla. nel frattempo ho fatto anche due bimbi e ho avuto successo nel mio lavoro. dopo tutto questo lungo giro, oggi, a 40 anni posso dire che non ne valeva la pena, che se avessi dato le energie che ora butto nel mio rapporto non avrei avuto i problemi che ho avuto. avrei reso più felice mia moglie e sarei stato sicuramente più sereno. Oggi ho potere (professionalmente parlando)  e potrei utilizzalo con le donne, solo per il gusto di averle, invece, mi frustro, impedisco a me stesso di cedere, mi faccio anche un bel pò di seghe perchè, a volte mia moglie è stanca, e non ha voglia di fare l'amore con me nonostante sia piacente ed aitante. ma.... ogni "siacquetta" che me la squaderna davanti cui non cedo, sento che il mio rapporto, con tutta la mia famiglia cresce, cambia, si evolve ed è sempre più stretto. io - anche lontano per lavoro - non  sono più finalmente "altrove" ma sono lì, li nel mezzo.... con loro, davvero! ed è una bellissima sensazione.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> premesso che Erodoto è il mio faro illuminante e predicava il relativismo più di 2000 anni fa, non giudico come ti poni o cosa fai, non mi permetterei mai. la situazione che descrivi - come la poni tu - sembra persino accettabile. ma... vivere con qualcuno significa prendere un "pacchetto" che ha dentro molte sorprese, buone e meno buone. anche a me piacerebbe scopare ogni sera una donna diversa, solo per il gusto di farlo, di godere. ho avuto molte donne in passato, mi sono sposato giovane (forse troppo), mi sono innamorato di un'altra, ho tradito e dissacrato, senza dire nulla e senza che mia moglie scoprisse nulla. nel frattempo ho fatto anche due bimbi e ho avuto successo nel mio lavoro. dopo tutto questo lungo giro, oggi, a 40 anni posso dire che non ne valeva la pena, che se avessi dato le energie che ora butto nel mio rapporto non avrei avuto i problemi che ho avuto. avrei reso più felice mia moglie e sarei stato sicuramente più sereno. Oggi ho potere (professionalmente parlando) e potrei utilizzalo con le donne, solo per il gusto di averle, invece, mi frustro, impedisco a me stesso di cedere, mi faccio anche un bel pò di seghe perchè, a volte mia moglie è stanca, e non ha voglia di fare l'amore con me nonostante sia piacente ed aitante. ma.... ogni "siacquetta" che me la squaderna davanti cui non cedo, sento che il mio rapporto, con tutta la mia famiglia cresce, cambia, si evolve ed è sempre più stretto. io - anche lontano per lavoro - non sono più finalmente "altrove" ma sono lì, li nel mezzo.... con loro, davvero! ed è una bellissima sensazione.
> 
> bastardo dentro


ciao BD, è sempre bello leggerti.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> premesso che Erodoto è il mio faro illuminante e predicava il relativismo più di 2000 anni fa, non giudico come ti poni o cosa fai, non mi permetterei mai. la situazione che descrivi - come la poni tu - sembra persino accettabile. ma... vivere con qualcuno significa prendere un "pacchetto" che ha dentro molte sorprese, buone e meno buone. anche a me piacerebbe scopare ogni sera una donna diversa, solo per il gusto di farlo, di godere. ho avuto molte donne in passato, mi sono sposato giovane (forse troppo), mi sono innamorato di un'altra, ho tradito e dissacrato, senza dire nulla e senza che mia moglie scoprisse nulla. nel frattempo ho fatto anche due bimbi e ho avuto successo nel mio lavoro. dopo tutto questo lungo giro, oggi, a 40 anni posso dire che non ne valeva la pena, che se avessi dato le energie che ora butto nel mio rapporto non avrei avuto i problemi che ho avuto. avrei reso più felice mia moglie e sarei stato sicuramente più sereno. *Oggi ho potere (professionalmente parlando) e potrei utilizzalo con le donne, solo per il gusto di averle*, invece, mi frustro, impedisco a me stesso di cedere, mi faccio anche un bel pò di seghe perchè, a volte mia moglie è stanca, e non ha voglia di fare l'amore con me nonostante sia piacente ed aitante. ma.... ogni "siacquetta" che me la squaderna davanti cui non cedo, sento che il mio rapporto, con tutta la mia famiglia cresce, cambia, si evolve ed è sempre più stretto. io - anche lontano per lavoro - non sono più finalmente "altrove" ma sono lì, li nel mezzo.... con loro, davvero! ed è una bellissima sensazione.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Non ci sarebbe nessun gusto, almeno per me.


----------



## fightclub (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Ma anche per me.
> una persona mi deve prendere e piacere davvero tanto.
> *mica state a parla con llona staller eh!*


no, ilona staller era onesta con se stessa e con gli altri
te "che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna" dovresti capirlo da sola
per dire tebe è una che non si nasconde dietro giri di parole e mille giustificazioni, tu sì


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è di peggio, non si muore... ma allora che aspetti a rendere partecipe il partner, ti domando per la terza volta?


te sei impallato su sto punto quando sai benissimo che il tradimento se fosse alla luce del sole non esisterebbe manco sto forum.
come te lo devo dì...se uno tradisce non lo dice, le motivazioni possono esser tante, in primis direi:
1)non vuoi morì e ce tieni alla pelle;
2)devi capire prima cosa significa per te, ovvero; voglio rimanere con lui e non ha significato niente, è stata solo una cazzata che non si ripeterà? o mi ha aperto la verità su ogni cosa?
3)un minimo di delicatezza direi ci deve stare, magari lo molli e basta, direi che è come minimo da sadici star lì a specificare, oppure da gente che si vuole semplicemente liberare la coscienza e stare apposto con se stesso;
4)perchè non ti aspettavi minimamente possa succedere e stai più spiazzato di lui.

Detto ciò, ognuno si fa le sue considerazioni in merito.
Io sto crescendo e facendo sicuramente i miei errori(che tra parentesi metto in pubblica piazza...vorrei vede se i traditi se mettono a di gli errori che secondo loro facevano nel rapporto per portare l'altro a..), ma t'assicuro che non ci sta rimettendo nessuno, non tolgo niente a nessuno, è una cosa mia e solo mia, devo capirmi e ci devo sbattere il muso da sola anche sbagliando; non è che sto sposata e me ne vado il week-end al mare con l'amante anzichè star coi pargoletti, la nostra è una coppia molto libera e indipendente, nessuno dei due ci metterebbe la mano sul fuoco con l'altro, perchè abbiamo passato fasi dure che le corna erano il minimo..


----------



## exStermy (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> eh vabbè ma subito a pensa male...capisco che parlando con me, però...
> stermy cmq se non erro qualcuno m'aveva paragonato alla tua nipotina, perchè dicevano ricordassi loro il tuo modo di parlare(sì, credo fosse un'offesa dato come me vogliono bbene qui dentro)


vabbe'...

comunque te sei na' zoccola come mi' nonna era teresina l'albanese...(al secolo madre teresa de calcutta...ahahahahah)

nel senso che manco te credo piccione munita, pensa te...

ahahahah


----------



## Scarlett (28 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io credo fortemente che l'uomo non sia un animale monogamo.
> 
> Però, proprio per questo, deve trovarsi un partner che la pensi come lui/lei.
> 
> ...



beh ragazzi scusate mi sembra che è pressapoco quello che ho detto anche io. 
anche se quest'elogio della sincerità sempre e comunque non lo condivido...nel senso o si è sinceri da PRIMA di farlo, oppure si molla il lui o lei cornuto/a.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> te sei impallato su sto punto quando sai benissimo che il tradimento se fosse alla luce del sole non esisterebbe manco sto forum.
> come te lo devo dì...se uno tradisce non lo dice, le motivazioni possono esser tante, in primis direi:
> 1)non vuoi morì e ce tieni alla pelle;
> 2)devi capire prima cosa significa per te, ovvero; voglio rimanere con lui e non ha significato niente, è stata solo una cazzata che non si ripeterà? o mi ha aperto la verità su ogni cosa?
> ...



Se uno tradisce ma non lo dice al partner significa che sa di stare  sbagliando ma che non vuole smettere, tutto qui. E' comodo, pure io  vorrei trombarmi una diversa ogni giorno, che cavolo.

Sarebbe da incorniciare questa tua replica (anzi grazie che mi hai cagato finalmente).

E piena zebba di luoghi comuni dei traditori, come ne abbiamo lette a centinaia qui dentro. 

Il punto più inflazionato è quello del "non tolgo niente a nessuno". Una bellissima balla... innanzitutto la dignità il tuo uomo l'ha già persa grazie a te.

Comunque libera di proseguire nel tuo percorso, o come li chiami tu i tuoi sbagli.

Ma come tali allora non dovrebbero essere sventolati in piazza come un vessillo della libertà (oddio mi sento Berlusconi :unhappy.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> premesso che Erodoto è il mio faro illuminante e predicava il relativismo più di 2000 anni fa, non giudico come ti poni o cosa fai, non mi permetterei mai. la situazione che descrivi - come la poni tu - sembra persino accettabile. ma... vivere con qualcuno significa prendere un "pacchetto" che ha dentro molte sorprese, buone e meno buone. anche a me piacerebbe scopare ogni sera una donna diversa, solo per il gusto di farlo, di godere. ho avuto molte donne in passato, mi sono sposato giovane (forse troppo), mi sono innamorato di un'altra, ho tradito e dissacrato, senza dire nulla e senza che mia moglie scoprisse nulla. nel frattempo ho fatto anche due bimbi e ho avuto successo nel mio lavoro. dopo tutto questo lungo giro, oggi, a 40 anni posso dire che non ne valeva la pena, che se avessi dato le energie che ora butto nel mio rapporto non avrei avuto i problemi che ho avuto. avrei reso più felice mia moglie e sarei stato sicuramente più sereno. Oggi ho potere (professionalmente parlando)  e potrei utilizzalo con le donne, solo per il gusto di averle, invece, mi frustro, impedisco a me stesso di cedere, mi faccio anche un bel pò di seghe perchè, a volte mia moglie è stanca, e non ha voglia di fare l'amore con me nonostante sia piacente ed aitante. ma.... ogni "siacquetta" che me la squaderna davanti cui non cedo, sento che il mio rapporto, con tutta la mia famiglia cresce, cambia, si evolve ed è sempre più stretto. io - anche lontano per lavoro - non  sono più finalmente "altrove" ma sono lì, li nel mezzo.... con loro, davvero! ed è una bellissima sensazione.
> 
> bastardo dentro


bastardodentro... te hai avuto i tuoi anni per fare quelle che te definisci cazzate e appunto quando le facevi nessuno ti ha potuto convincere del contrario, le hai fatte e di che tinta e te la sarai anche goduta insomma..inutile rinnegare e piangere sul latte versato cerca di prendere il positivo di quello che rimane.
se ora ti sei dato una bella calmata e pensi a moglie e figli buon per te, insomma, è anche giusto che a quell'età le priorità cambino.
non dico che a 50 anni, ma manco a 60 guarda, uno deve esser senze emozioni, eh, anzi, ci mancherebbe!
però magari se io mi sto togliendo qualche sfizietto ora è proprio perchè in futuro...con una casa mia e un matrimonio sulle spalle...vorrei evitar di far cazzate ed essere diventata una persona soddisfatta e completa.
meglio ora che dopo. assolutamente direi...


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> bastardodentro... te hai avuto i tuoi anni per fare quelle che te definisci cazzate e appunto quando le facevi nessuno ti ha potuto convincere del contrario, le hai fatte e di che tinta e te la sarai anche goduta insomma..inutile rinnegare e piangere sul latte versato cerca di prendere il positivo di quello che rimane.
> se ora ti sei dato una bella calmata e pensi a moglie e figli buon per te, insomma, è anche giusto che a quell'età le priorità cambino.
> non dico che a 50 anni, ma manco a 60 guarda, uno deve esser senze emozioni, eh, anzi, ci mancherebbe!
> però magari se io mi sto togliendo qualche sfizietto ora è proprio perchè in futuro...con una casa mia e un matrimonio sulle spalle...vorrei evitar di far cazzate ed essere diventata una persona soddisfatta e completa.
> meglio ora che dopo. assolutamente direi...


Guarda che non funziona esattamente così... se uno è abituato a mangiarsi hamburgher da un chilo ogni giorno, farà più fatica un giorno ad abituarsi ai 100 grammi di verdura mista. 

Ma poi ripeto: ma perchè ti arroghi del diritto di scegliere per il tuo partner? Che cazzo ti ha fatto? Ancora non l'hai spiegato. L'hai semplicemente scelto tra tanti fortunati?


----------



## Lui (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> bastardodentro... te hai avuto i tuoi anni per fare quelle che te definisci cazzate e appunto quando le facevi nessuno ti ha potuto convincere del contrario, le hai fatte e di che tinta e te la sarai anche goduta insomma..inutile rinnegare e piangere sul latte versato cerca di prendere il positivo di quello che rimane.
> se ora ti sei dato una bella calmata e pensi a moglie e figli buon per te, insomma, è anche giusto che a quell'età le priorità cambino.
> non dico che a 50 anni, ma manco a 60 guarda, uno deve esser senze emozioni, eh, anzi, ci mancherebbe!
> però magari se io mi sto togliendo qualche sfizietto ora è proprio perchè in futuro...con una casa mia e un matrimonio sulle spalle...vorrei evitar di far cazzate ed essere diventata una persona soddisfatta e completa.
> meglio ora che dopo. assolutamente direi...


brava, è giusto quel che dici, però qua ti stanno dicendo che puoi farti tutte le esperienze che vuoi senza il bisogno di incornare nessuno, ed anche loro non sbagliano.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> brava, è giusto quel che dici, però qua ti stanno dicendo che puoi farti tutte le esperienze che vuoi senza il bisogno di incornare nessuno, ed anche loro non sbagliano.


Eh ma vuoi mettere la comodità di averne uno che ti dà la certezza di esserci sempre?


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> no, ilona staller era onesta con se stessa e con gli altri
> te "che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna" dovresti capirlo da sola
> per dire tebe è una che non si nasconde dietro giri di parole e mille giustificazioni, tu sì


Tebe la adoro ma qui mi pare sia un po' troppo idolatrata eh...(tebina ora non te la prendere  OK, te la prenderai, fa niente, spero tu capisca)
a parte che abbiamo due concezioni un po' diverse della fedeltà, io prima la praticavo e ci credevo seriamente quindi è stato un semi-shock scoprirmi...nessuno nasce imparato, sarà che c'avremo na decina d'anni de differenza quindi magari lei ci è arrivata ora a certe sue convinzioni personali, o ad un suo equilibrio, io mi pare anche normale che mi stia ancora formando.
Però a me pare che il succo rimane lo stesso: il suo uomo lo SA che lo tradisce?
NO.
che cambia se giocano a scherza sul fatto delle corna, o se lui sa che lei potrebbe?
anche il mio sa che io potrei, l'ha pure sospettato, ci scherziamo sempre insieme a stuzzicarci su st'argomento.
e basta de giudica la gente con due pesi e due misure diverse solo perchè ci siete affezionati.
E' umano lo so, però cacchio un po' de obbiettività: il danno è lo stesso, la colpevolezza idem.
non potete condanna solo chi ve pare e sparà a zero solo perchè c'ho sto temperamento del piffero, ecco


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Tebe la adoro ma qui mi pare sia un po' troppo idolatrata eh...(tebina ora non te la prendere  OK, te la prenderai, fa niente, spero tu capisca)
> a parte che abbiamo due concezioni un po' diverse della fedeltà, io prima la praticavo e ci credevo seriamente quindi è stato un semi-shock scoprirmi...nessuno nasce imparato, sarà che c'avremo na decina d'anni de differenza quindi magari lei ci è arrivata ora a certe sue convinzioni personali, o ad un suo equilibrio, io mi pare anche normale che mi stia ancora formando.
> Però a me pare che il succo rimane lo stesso: il suo uomo lo SA che lo tradisce?
> NO.
> ...


Questo è un forum di traditi, per la maggior parte. Che pretendi. Uno dove l'amico Daniele non ha problemi ma sani principi. Dove i traditori sono rappresentati dal Conte, che vabbè, e dal Micione che dice che le donne che vanno con lui sono solo troie. Dove c'è tutta una serie di casi umanissimi che per carità. Dove ogni volta ti ricapita lo SCIENZIATO che ti chiede "Perchè non lo dici a tua moglie/marito?". Boh. Fattene una ragione.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe'...
> 
> comunque te sei na' zoccola come mi' nonna era teresina l'albanese...(al secolo madre teresa de calcutta...ahahahahah)
> 
> ...


cioè, non me credi passera-dotata?
ancora sta storia che sembro n'omo...vabbè è na condanna i modi de fa troppo maschili e bruti ve confondono ahah


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è un forum di traditi, per la maggior parte. Che pretendi. Uno dove l'amico Daniele non ha problemi ma sani principi. Dove i traditori sono rappresentati dal Conte, che vabbè, e dal Micione che dice che le donne che vanno con lui sono solo troie. Dove c'è tutta una serie di casi umanissimi che per carità. Dove ogni volta ti ricapita lo SCIENZIATO che ti chiede "Perchè non lo dici a tua moglie/marito?". Boh. Fattene una ragione.


joey che bello una voce che pare(e dico PARE) amica(vabè come non detto, è na parola troppo grossa ahah) o quantomeno non nemica in mezzo a sto coro de fucilate a pompa...
forse eri te quello che doveva risponde seriamente alla domanda su come scindere il sesso dall'amore senza per forza dissacrare la coppia...ma te capisco che hai evitato.
guarda qui che bordello 
Anche se me pare che te sai difende bene, me pare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> cioè, non me credi passera-dotata?
> ancora sta storia che sembro n'omo...vabbè è na condanna i modi de fa troppo maschili e bruti ve confondono ahah


Fatti una ragione anche di questo. Io sono stata considerata un fake per almeno due mesi, anzi credevano fossi il Conte in incognito. 
Se avrai pazienza e leggerai per un po', ti accorgerai inoltre chi idolatra chi, e avrai un sacco di risposte interessanti al tuo quesito senza che te lo scriva nessuno


----------



## Scarlett (28 Novembre 2012)

Non farei passare il messaggio che confessare il tradimento sia un'atto d'amore.
Confessare un tradimento è una cavolata. Non porta a nulla di buono.
In primis, l'altro NON CAPIRA'
poi..non è vero che lo fai per l'altro, lo fai per vivere meglio con i tuoi sensi di colpa; per condividere il senso di colpa con l'altro, praticamente ti scarichi la responsabilità
poi...se lo fai per farti mollare (cosa che è ovvio che molto probabilmente accada) allora MOLLALA tu! non scaricare la responsabilità della fine di una storia così
Anche se dovesse perdonarti, non sarà MAI più come prima, l'altro vivrà con l'incubo dell'ombra delle proprie corna per sempre ed avrai solo rovinato un rapporto, che, ripeto, se non vuoi più avere, mollalo direttamente evitandogli il dolore.

Io se venissi tradita non vorrei mai saperlo, sopratutto se dopo mi devo sentir dire " ho sbagliato, perdonami" se hai sbagliato non c'era bisogno di farmi sapere questa cosa che ovviamente mi farà soffrire, pentiti e basta! Sicuramente se è così io darò molto più valore e importanza a quel tradimento di quanto gliel'hai dato tu.
Se invece vuoi lasciarmi..almeno dammi la tregua di informarmi delle corna quando ho superato la fine della storia.
Questo il MIO pensiero.


----------



## Lui (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> cioè, non me credi passera-dotata?
> ancora sta storia che sembro n'omo...vabbè è na condanna i modi de fa troppo maschili e bruti ve confondono ahah


a me non frega sapere se sei donna o uomo, ma pensa: che figura di merda fai fare al tuo partner agli occhi di chi sa che lo cornifichi? ti senti diversamente più furba di lui, pensi che il tizio non sia capace di ripagarti con la stessa moneta?  tra qualche anno, sarai dalla parte opposta, non te lo auguro, ma spesso capita e poi sono cazzi amari, per quello che ho potuto leggere qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> joey che bello una voce che pare(e dico PARE) amica(vabè come non detto, è na parola troppo grossa ahah) o quantomeno non nemica in mezzo a sto coro de fucilate a pompa...
> *forse eri te quello che doveva risponde seriamente alla domanda su come scindere il sesso dall'amore senza per forza dissacrare la coppia...ma te capisco che hai evitato.
> *guarda qui che bordello
> Anche se me pare che te sai difende bene, me pare.


No, non ero io. Che domanda era?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Tebe la adoro *ma qui mi pare sia un po' troppo idolatrata eh.*..(tebina ora non te la prendere  OK, te la prenderai, fa niente, spero tu capisca)
> a parte che abbiamo due concezioni un po' diverse della fedeltà, io prima la praticavo e ci credevo seriamente quindi è stato un semi-shock scoprirmi...nessuno nasce imparato, sarà che c'avremo na decina d'anni de differenza quindi magari lei ci è arrivata ora a certe sue convinzioni personali, o ad un suo equilibrio, io mi pare anche normale che mi stia ancora formando.
> Però a me pare che il succo rimane lo stesso: il suo uomo lo SA che lo tradisce?
> NO.
> ...



:unhappy: mi hanno pure chiesto "se sto bene" e se prendo per il culo:unhappy:
Idolatrata sto cazzo, ormai non oso nemmeno più aprire un 3d o aprire i commenti al blog:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fatti una ragione anche di questo. Io sono stata considerata un fake per almeno due mesi, anzi credevano fossi il Conte in incognito.
> Se avrai pazienza e leggerai per un po', ti accorgerai inoltre chi idolatra chi, e avrai un sacco di risposte interessanti al tuo quesito senza che te lo scriva nessuno


Ecco.

Ma tra l'altro ho il sospetto che pensino  che Xena sia Massinfedele.
Così a naso.
Io no ovvio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy: mi hanno pure chiesto "se sto bene" e se prendo per il culo:unhappy:
> Idolatrata sto cazzo, ormai non oso nemmeno più aprire un 3d o aprire i commenti al blog:unhappy:



Qualcuno diceva:
Molti nemici molto onore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> 
> Ma tra l'altro ho il sospetto che pensino  che Xena sia Massinfedele.
> Così a naso.
> Io no ovvio.


È la dissonanza cognitiva, immagino.
^__^


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fatti una ragione anche di questo. Io sono stata considerata un fake per almeno due mesi, anzi credevano fossi il Conte in incognito.
> Se avrai pazienza e leggerai per un po', ti accorgerai inoltre chi idolatra chi, e avrai un sacco di risposte interessanti al tuo quesito senza che te lo scriva nessuno


anche te insomma...come se l'avere un carattere forte fosse una prerogativa femminile, poi!
Sto Conte sarebbe l'alter ego tuo maschile insomma?
vabè a me hanno dato anche dell'Oscuro..ma perchè la gente è così malfidata??(ahahahaha ok lo ammetto, questa era cattivella, scusate, chiedo venia u.u)


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qualcuno diceva:
> Molti nemici molto onore


Ma quali nemici... dài su Chiara... i nemici non ti chiedono se prendi per il culo... ti ci prendono loro.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qualcuno diceva:
> Molti nemici molto onore


per carità. Sono d'accordo. Ma ci sono limiti che oltre i quali io mollo. Non di dire la mia ovvio ma evito guerre sterili.
Ho altro da fare.

Tipo trovare un amante nuovo.
:mrgreen:

suggerimenti?


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy: mi hanno pure chiesto "se sto bene" e se prendo per il culo:unhappy:
> Idolatrata sto cazzo, ormai non oso nemmeno più aprire un 3d o aprire i commenti al blog:unhappy:


ma perchè? a me sembrava che i tuoi lettori a parte tutto ti amassero e ti commentassero in tanti...alla fine anche i fedeli più bacchettoni e puritani s'erano affezionati alla commedia del blog insomma...e come dargli torto!! li capisco bene * . *


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy: mi hanno pure chiesto "se sto bene" e se prendo per il culo:unhappy:
> Idolatrata sto cazzo, ormai non oso nemmeno più aprire un 3d o aprire i commenti al blog:unhappy:


che palle, è un modo di dire.
ossignur


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> 
> Ma tra l'altro ho il sospetto che pensino  che Xena sia Massinfedele.
> Così a naso.
> Io no ovvio.


oddio noo e chi diavolo sarebbe mò quest'altra?
il nick me mette paura ahahah


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

ma dove vedete i nemici, chiara ma stai scherzando ?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qualcuno diceva:
> Molti nemici molto onore


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> oddio noo e chi diavolo sarebbe mò quest'altra?
> il nick me mette paura ahahah



Un perfetto idiota, non ti preoccupare.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per carità. Sono d'accordo. Ma ci sono limiti che oltre i quali io mollo. Non di dire la mia ovvio ma evito guerre sterili.
> Ho altro da fare.
> 
> Tipo trovare un amante nuovo.
> ...


io andrei col tango col 22enne figo che ti fa proposte oscene e ti regala la pianta col bigliettino con su scritto "Me la dai?" o na cosa del genere ahahah
che simpatico romanticone ahahah
no scherzo, se non ti ispira non se pò fa...ma Manager niente eh?


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non ero io. Che domanda era?


Intendevo il quesito che avevo posto aprendo questa discussione..te sei perso qualcosa? ahah


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Intendevo il quesito che avevo posto aprendo questa discussione..te sei perso qualcosa? ahah


Ma veramente l'incipit della discussione manco l'ho letto. Comunque la risposta è si. Certo che esiste il sesso senza amore, negarlo mi pare impossibile. Che poi non tutti vi siano portati è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un perfetto idiota, non ti preoccupare.


nooo, è n'ome pure lui???
ahahah
insomma tutti convinti che c'ho er pisellino ahahah
che bello
davvero onorata
mi da qualcosa di...mmm..alfa diciamo
ahaha


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per carità. Sono d'accordo. Ma ci sono limiti che oltre i quali io mollo. Non di dire la mia ovvio ma evito guerre sterili.
> Ho altro da fare.
> 
> Tipo trovare un amante nuovo.
> ...


Infatti sono d'accordo. Ci si ritira di buon grado. Io mollo anche di dire la mia, ad esempio, tanto la conosco già bene. 

Per l'amante nuovo avrei un tipo da presentarti.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> io andrei col tango col 22enne figo che ti fa proposte oscene e ti regala la pianta col bigliettino con su scritto "Me la dai?" o na cosa del genere ahahah
> che simpatico romanticone ahahah
> no scherzo, se non ti ispira non se pò fa...ma Manager niente eh?


mah...per ora manager pausa.
Troppo problematico.
Ma mai dire mai:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qualcuno diceva:
> Molti nemici molto onore


e piazzale Loreto e' sempre disponibile alla bisogna...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> anche te insomma...come se l'avere un carattere forte fosse una prerogativa femminile, poi!
> Sto Conte sarebbe l'alter ego tuo maschile insomma?
> vabè a me hanno dato anche dell'Oscuro..ma perchè la gente è così malfidata??(ahahahaha ok lo ammetto, questa era cattivella, scusate, chiedo venia u.u)


Beh, no. Veramente pensavano che io fossi l'alter ego femminile del Conte.
Che per quanto mio buon amico con me ha in comune ben poco


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti sono d'accordo. Ci si ritira di buon grado. Io mollo anche di dire la mia, ad esempio, tanto la conosco già bene.
> 
> *Per l'amante nuovo avrei un tipo da presentarti*.



Diversamente duro o giustamente duro?:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah...per ora manager pausa.
> Troppo problematico.
> Ma mai dire mai:mrgreen:


s'e' dato?

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diversamente duro o giustamente duro?:carneval:


Altamente duro. Anni 35. Bel moraccione. Dinamico. Discreto.Amante dell'anal.


----------



## exStermy (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diversamente duro o giustamente duro?:carneval:


e st'impotente era er mejo che aveva superato la selezione...

figuramose l'artri...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> s'e' dato?
> 
> ahahahah


veramente ho mollato io, lui non sembra molto dell'idea ma tant'è.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente l'incipit della discussione manco l'ho letto. Comunque la risposta è si. Certo che esiste il sesso senza amore, negarlo mi pare impossibile. Che poi non tutti vi siano portati è un altro paio di maniche.


vabè il discorso era un po' più complicatello diciamo..


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Altamente duro. Anni 35. Bel moraccione. Dinamico. Discreto.Amante dell'anal.


sbaglia i verbi? sa fare conversazione? gli piacciono le microtette?
Comunque per ora non mi spoglio nemmeno davanti a Mattia.
mi sono pesata stamattina e guardata allo specchio nudigna.
Non sono un bello spettacolo, quindi me lo presenterai quando sono a quota ALMENO 47 kg


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah...per ora manager pausa.
> Troppo problematico.
> Ma mai dire mai:mrgreen:


quel sorrisone la dice lunga ahahah
Tebe pestifera
cmq hai fatto bene..ora pensa a te, prenditi il tuo periodo e tempo di rilfettere, e poi si vedrà.
c'hai rognette più importanti e Man nn è certo il tipico amante facile e gestibile...ma perchè, quale amante lo è??
ufff.....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> vabè il discorso era un po' più complicatello diciamo..


Per la verità, invece, è molto semplice, anche dopo aver letto l'apertura del thread.


----------



## exStermy (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> veramente ho mollato io, lui non sembra molto dell'idea ma tant'è.


nun e' che s'intigna solo pe' scopri' ancora sei te la causa der suo problema idraulico?

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sbaglia i verbi? sa fare conversazione? gli piacciono le microtette?
> Comunque per ora non mi spoglio nemmeno davanti a Mattia.
> mi sono pesata stamattina e guardata allo specchio nudigna.
> Non sono un bello spettacolo, quindi me lo presenterai quando sono a quota ALMENO 47 kg



mia cara aspetta a cantar vittoria non lo vedo Man che abbandona cosi..facilmente..anche se mettendomi nei suoi panni,e come sai faccio presto perche'siamo identici...lo smisurato orgoglio e autostima mi impedirebbe,di mandare qualsiasi sms o email....non mi vuoi piu'???amen.

cambiando argomento.......forse e'il momento di Parma...etc....che ne dici darling????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..non ascoltare quell'invornira di Chiaretta...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun e' che s'intigna solo pe' scopri' ancora sei te la causa der suo problema idraulico?
> 
> ahahahahahah


non ha più problemi idraulici da un bel pò.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mia cara aspetta a cantar vittoria non lo vedo Man che abbandona cosi..facilmente..anche se mettendomi nei suoi panni,e come sai faccio presto perche'siamo identici...lo smisurato orgoglio e autostima mi impedirebbe,di mandare qualsiasi sms o email....non mi vuoi piu'???amen.
> 
> cambiando argomento.......forse e'il momento di Parma...etc....che ne dici darling????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..non ascoltare quell'invornira di Chiaretta...


MICIONE!!! MICIONE SE FOSSI DONNA SAREI SEMPRE TUA (quindi troia nonchè zoccola e donna di malaffare) , MI FAREI SCOPARE PURE NELLE ORECCHIE!!! MICIONE TVB, AI LUV IU!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mia cara aspetta a cantar vittoria non lo vedo Man che abbandona cosi..facilmente..anche se mettendomi nei suoi panni,e come sai faccio presto perche'siamo identici...lo smisurato orgoglio e autostima mi impedirebbe,di mandare qualsiasi sms o email....non mi vuoi piu'???amen.
> 
> cambiando argomento.......forse e'il momento di Parma...etc....che ne dici darling????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..non ascoltare quell'invornira di Chiaretta...



no no, me le manda le mail...ancora oggi...e ieri ci siamo anche visti.

Lothar...in questo momento sembro mangiata dalle pulci, anti sesso globale.
Credo che solo un anatomo patologo potrebbe eccitarsi come me dentro un letto


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> MICIONE!!! MICIONE SE FOSSI DONNA SAREI SEMPRE TUA (quindi troia nonchè zoccola e donna di malaffare) , MI FAREI SCOPARE PURE NELLE ORECCHIE!!! MICIONE TVB, AI LUV IU!!!


evviva l'amore inflazionato e senza barriere...me piace troppo che il mio thread sia foriero di ogni tipo di amore, etero e omo che sia


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fatti una ragione anche di questo. Io sono stata considerata un fake per almeno due mesi, anzi credevano fossi il Conte in incognito.
> Se avrai pazienza e leggerai per un po', ti accorgerai inoltre chi idolatra chi, e avrai un sacco di risposte interessanti al tuo quesito senza che te lo scriva nessuno


E come ci siamo giocati a nostro esclusivo vantaggio quella credenza...mia cara Contessa...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, me le manda le mail...ancora oggi...e ieri ci siamo anche visti.
> 
> Lothar...in questo momento sembro mangiata dalle pulci, anti sesso globale.
> Credo che solo un anatomo patologo potrebbe eccitarsi come me dentro un letto


casso Tebe...mi smonti un mito..non mi dire che ti chiede di continuare..non posso crederci...allora e'piu'umano di me.

vabbe'faremo tortellini e sangiovese a crepapelle


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È la dissonanza cognitiva, immagino.
> ^__^


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> casso Tebe...mi smonti un mito..non mi dire che ti chiede di continuare..non posso crederci...allora e'piu'umano di me.
> 
> vabbe'faremo tortellini e sangiovese a crepapelle


è anche astemia Lotharone...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> anche te insomma...come se l'avere un carattere forte fosse una prerogativa femminile, poi!
> Sto Conte sarebbe l'alter ego tuo maschile insomma?
> vabè a me hanno dato anche dell'Oscuro..ma perchè la gente è così malfidata??(ahahahaha ok lo ammetto, questa era cattivella, scusate, chiedo venia u.u)


Occhio...
Tu non mi cucchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità, invece, è molto semplice, anche dopo aver letto l'apertura del thread.


ah vabbè, allora per te nessun problema di coscienza a farti trombatelle extra, non tolgono nulla all'amore per la compagna, right?
nessun rimorso, nessun rimpianto...solo accettazione di sé e di questo aspetto della cosa...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> evviva l'amore inflazionato e senza barriere...me piace troppo che il mio thread sia foriero di ogni tipo di amore, etero e omo che sia


senti Xena..che mi pari il nome di una Citroen....:mexican::mexican:..faccio outing...ci ho tanto pensato ma proprio l'idea di un uomo in mutande,non mi eccita.....spiace deluderti sono troppooooo etero.E amo solo una donna.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove vedete i nemici, chiara ma stai scherzando ?


Erano altri tempi.
I nemici come sai.
FUrono tutti sconfitti.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e piazzale Loreto e' sempre disponibile alla bisogna...
> 
> ahahahah


Lo so...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Erano altri tempi.
> I nemici come sai.
> FUrono tutti sconfitti.


 nemici sono solo i cretini, traditori o traditi non c'entra nulla.non diciamo cazzate 
le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire lo fanno e sono le benvenute


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio...
> Tu non mi cucchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cioè??
conte non mi dirai anche te che pensi che so n'ome...
regà emmobasta cambiate battuta aòòò


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ah vabbè, allora per te nessun problema di coscienza a farti trombatelle extra, non tolgono nulla all'amore per la compagna, right?
> nessun rimorso, nessun rimpianto...solo accettazione di sé e di questo aspetto della cosa...


In realtà se amassi non tradirei.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senti Xena..che mi pari il nome di una Citroen....:mexican::mexican:..faccio outing...ci ho tanto pensato ma proprio l'idea di un uomo in mutande,non mi eccita.....spiace deluderti sono troppooooo etero.E amo solo una donna.


A me invece sembra na pomata antirughe sta Xena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nemici sono solo i cretini, traditori o traditi non c'entra nulla.non diciamo cazzate
> le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire lo fanno e sono le benvenute


Non girare intorno.
Vinsi quella guerra.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è anche astemia Lotharone...


Penso che mirasse proprio a metterla fuori combattimento, grande MICIONE GRANDISSIMO TVUMDB!!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> cioè??
> conte non mi dirai anche te che pensi che so n'ome...
> regà emmobasta cambiate battuta aòòò


Mah sinceramente...
A me piace vedere come tutti ti danno retta...
Mi fa ridere...
E ridere è una panacea contro il malefizio delle maestre.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nemici sono solo i cretini, traditori o traditi non c'entra nulla.non diciamo cazzate
> le persone che hanno qualcosa da dire lo fanno e sono le benvenute


azzo fortuna che ero la benvenuta m'hanno tipo mandato a cagare alla prima battuta in centinaia ahaha
pensa se non lo ero che succedeva
vabè dai, diciamo che stavano a limà i forconi e non vedevano l'ora de da qualche bella sforchettata sulle mie bella chiappe, su.
poi certo, c'avrò messo anche io del mio, però..


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

come no, purtroppo





contepinceton ha detto:


> Non girare intorno.
> Vinsi quella guerra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che mirasse proprio a metterla fuori combattimento, grande MICIONE GRANDISSIMO TVUMDB!!!


col lambrusco?? ma è durissima...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2012)

Un piccolo riassuntino????
grazie a chi è così cortese...


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sinceramente...
> A me piace vedere come tutti ti danno retta...
> Mi fa ridere...
> E ridere è una panacea contro il malefizio delle maestre.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


conte me sa che te sei perso un paio de battute eh...
tutti me danno retta? diciamo che sei arrivato proprio adesso che s'è calmato l'uragano perchè me stavano a da addosso come fere incazzose tutti i traditi di questo mondo e manco uno che me facesse da spalla e che dicesse la sua senza sputa sentenze a vuoto.
il tutto perchè ho aperto sta discussione sull'infedeltà sessuale slegata dall'amore.
ah, poi te sei anche perso che dato che so nuova di qui e non registrata dicevano fossi fake e uomo e un certo Oscuro e poi na certa Massinfedele(che poi ho scoperto uomo pure lui), poi Chiara m'ha detto che è capitato pure a lei con te, e quindi amen.
cmq se vuoi continua a ride, non te vorrei interrompe, te vedo davvero preso.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> col lambrusco?? ma è durissima...


Se è astemia il tutto è convincerla a berlo, guarda.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che mirasse proprio a metterla fuori combattimento, grande MICIONE GRANDISSIMO TVUMDB!!!



Infatti..bravo!!!!solo quella burdela patacca di Sbri..non sa che il ROSSO per noi e'il Sangiovese..e quello amico picchia forte...)))))


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no, purtroppo


E il gioco della vita...
A volte si vince e a volte si perde...
A volte si perde e non ci si ritrova più...
Avevo avvisato che nessuno è mai sfuggito alla maledizione del conte.

Sarebbe bastato un minimo di buon senso.

E invece...e invece...

Beh ma dai, dopo la guerra c'è la pace, e si fa all'amore no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> conte me sa che te sei perso un paio de battute eh...
> tutti me danno retta? diciamo che sei arrivato proprio adesso che s'è calmato l'uragano perchè me stavano a da addosso come fere incazzose tutti i traditi di questo mondo e manco uno che me facesse da spalla e che dicesse la sua senza sputa sentenze a vuoto.
> il tutto perchè ho aperto sta discussione sull'infedeltà sessuale slegata dall'amore.
> ah, poi te sei anche perso che dato che so nuova di qui e non registrata dicevano fossi fake e uomo e un certo Oscuro e poi na certa Massinfedele(che poi ho scoperto uomo pure lui), poi Chiara m'ha detto che è capitato pure a lei con te, e quindi amen.
> cmq se vuoi continua a ride, non te vorrei interrompe, te vedo davvero preso.


Sai non so cosa sia l'amor
Sai non so cosa sia amar
Nulla io scindo
Ma di tutto fo un fascio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti..bravo!!!!solo quella burdela patacca di Sbri..non sa che il ROSSO per noi e'il Sangiovese..e quello amico picchia forte...)))))


hai ragione, avevi scritto sangiovese. Ma è astemia lo stesso. Io no, ad esempio:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione, avevi scritto sangiovese. Ma è astemia lo stesso. Io no, ad esempio:mrgreen:


Azz, vuoi farti intortare dal Micione! BUONGUSTAIA!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Azz, vuoi farti intortare dal Micione! BUONGUSTAIA!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:... ebbene sì, la mia abilissima manovra è stata smascherata. Ma tanto... non lo cucco


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un piccolo riassuntino????
> grazie a chi è così cortese...


luna io arrivo qui e apro un'allegra discussione sul fatto se sia possibile o meno amare una persona e accettare il fatto di aprire la propria sessualità anche ad altri, ovvero essere infedeli sessualmente, senza per forza sentirsi na merda, come credo sia capitato QUASI a tutti i traditori(Tebe, tu sei l'eccezione, che ce voi fa).
Peccato che vengo presa a male, ai traditi je gira un po' il culo e magari li capisco anche, e quindi mi mandano a cagare alla più gentile e me riempono de simpatici epiteti tra cui spicca il grande difensore dei cornutelli(ERA DETTO IN MODO AFFETTUOSO CACCHIO)anche detto paladino della giustizia...Daniele..che me dice che in questo caso la lapidazione sarebbe la soluzione migliore al che io due legnate sui denti je faccio capì che je le darei a lui se si pone così....
Alla fine faccio capire che la mia non voleva essere na mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di chi c'ha sofferto per le corna, e provo a introdurre il punto che forse, e dico FORSE, partono un tantino prevenuti e che io non so Miss Figa Mannara che spezza i cuori di tutti e se tromba pure i sassi, quindi se la pijassero co chi la fatti soffrì e non con me,
A sto punto apriti cielo e via di nuovo a discute.
Poi all'improvviso arrivano dopo secoli anche i traditori a parla(che poi la domanda era per loro) e sembra trasformarsi in un'allegro salottino vivace...ecco tu arrivi proprio qui...


----------



## Daniele (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> te sei impallato su sto punto quando sai benissimo che il tradimento se fosse alla luce del sole non esisterebbe manco sto forum.
> come te lo devo dì...se uno tradisce non lo dice, le motivazioni possono esser tante, in primis direi:
> 1)non vuoi morì e ce tieni alla pelle;
> 2)devi capire prima cosa significa per te, ovvero; voglio rimanere con lui e non ha significato niente, è stata solo una cazzata che non si ripeterà? o mi ha aperto la verità su ogni cosa?
> ...


1) Se per te non c'è niente di male perchè dovresti morire? O meglio, volevi dire che non vuoi prenderti le tue responsabilità?
2) Se ogni volta che trovi qualcuno di nuovo devi vedere se vuoi stare con chi stavi prima o con il successivo sei un bluff per il tuo uomo, oltretutto sei di un consumismo sentimentale di natura incredibile
3)la mia ex mica me lo disse, ma chi tradisce deve essere intelligente e non farsi scoprire, visto che di persone del genere non esistono, se molli dopo un tradimento, di solito lo fai di corsa e senza pensare troppo se quello che dirai è verosimile, la mia ex mi scrisse una bellissima lettera 2 settimane prima di tradirmi, li ero la persona più bella che aveva, l'amore della sua vita...dopo due settimane non mi amava più...ti viene un poco da pensare di essere cornuto in questi frangenti? a me si!!!!
4) Non giustifica il fatto di aver messo nella merda una persona.

Se tu vuoi libertà sessuale devi definirla con il tuo compagno, dopo non si chiamerà tradimento, si chiamerà libertà e basta, ma deve anche lui avere la medesima libertà o poter scegliere se condividere con te quello che pensi oppure se pensa di non poter sopportare, andarsene via anche se per te è l'uomo che vorresti. Non puoi nasconderti dietro alla tua giovane età, saresti perdonabile solo se inferiore ai 17 anni...e poi mica tanto.
Ciao


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai non so cosa sia l'amor
> Sai non so cosa sia amar
> Nulla io scindo
> Ma di tutto fo un fascio.


massì facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio...anzi no quella fumiamola che non si spreca...così ci calmiamo un po' tutti qui dentro..(tranne te he te vedo già bello sciolto, conte)


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:... ebbene sì, la mia abilissima manovra è stata smascherata. Ma tanto... non lo cucco


Lui è furbo...
Temerebbe che vuoi vendicarti contro tuo marito.
E non entrerebbe mai in quella parte.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> 1) Se per te non c'è niente di male perchè dovresti morire? O meglio, volevi dire che non vuoi prenderti le tue responsabilità?
> 2) Se ogni volta che trovi qualcuno di nuovo devi vedere se vuoi stare con chi stavi prima o con il successivo sei un bluff per il tuo uomo, oltretutto sei di un consumismo sentimentale di natura incredibile
> 3)la mia ex mica me lo disse, ma chi tradisce deve essere intelligente e non farsi scoprire, visto che di persone del genere non esistono, se molli dopo un tradimento, di solito lo fai di corsa e senza pensare troppo se quello che dirai è verosimile, la mia ex mi scrisse una bellissima lettera 2 settimane prima di tradirmi, li ero la persona più bella che aveva, l'amore della sua vita...dopo due settimane non mi amava più...ti viene un poco da pensare di essere cornuto in questi frangenti? a me si!!!!
> 4) Non giustifica il fatto di aver messo nella merda una persona.
> ...


Letale. Il neretto poi è pura poesia.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> massì facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio...anzi no quella fumiamola che non si spreca...così ci calmiamo un po' tutti qui dentro..(tranne te he te vedo già bello sciolto, conte)


Massi...
Ma ti rendi conto che qui dentro si fanno questioni di stato sul nulla?
Perchè non ti iscrivi?
Poi ti metti sotto lo scudo lothariano
e vivrai...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Massi...
> Ma ti rendi conto che qui dentro si fanno questioni di stato sul nulla?
> *Perchè non ti iscrivi?
> *Poi ti metti sotto lo scudo lothariano
> e vivrai...


Cara la mia principessa guerriera, se lo fai preparati ad ottocentoquarantaquattro mp del Conte nel tempo di un battito di ciglia.


----------



## valorizzatore (28 Novembre 2012)

cara xena...ti posso soltanto augurare di trovare ,tra i tanti amanti, una persona che ti faccia scattare qualcosa in più del solo sfogo fisico......e li rimarrai FOTTUTA!!!!la legge della probabilità...poi magari ci risentiremo per parlare di cose serie...di sentimenti e di valori magari...così poi potrai meglio immedesimarti sulla parte tradita!!!e magari darti tante risposte da sola....e come dici te ,in certe situazioni bisogna esserci dentro per capire...comunque quello che ti tiene unita al tuo lui non è amore...sarà stima,complictà,sicurezza,ecc ecc....ma di amore...nemmeno l ombra...per non parlare del rispetto.
mollalo,scopa più che puoi,e poi decidi che fare di te,della tua anima,della tua vita,dei tuoi valori e sopratutto DEL TUO CORPO privo di ogni senso di pudore!!!:up:
un grosso abbraccio a te che hai tanto bisogno di un aiuto!!!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Letale. Il neretto poi è pura poesia.


AHAHAHAHAHAH

"....e poi mica tanto."
ta-daaaan
io la vedo come na minaccia proprio
che dici daniè la pena de morte come la vedi nel caso mio, ci sta??


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> luna io arrivo qui e apro un'allegra discussione sul fatto se sia possibile o meno amare una persona e accettare il fatto di aprire la propria sessualità anche ad altri, ovvero essere infedeli sessualmente, senza per forza sentirsi na merda, come credo sia capitato QUASI a tutti i traditori(Tebe, tu sei l'eccezione, che ce voi fa).
> Peccato che vengo presa a male, ai traditi je gira un po' il culo e magari li capisco anche, e quindi mi mandano a cagare alla più gentile e me riempono de simpatici epiteti tra cui spicca il grande difensore dei cornutelli(ERA DETTO IN MODO AFFETTUOSO CACCHIO)anche detto paladino della giustizia...Daniele..che me dice che in questo caso la lapidazione sarebbe la soluzione migliore al che io due legnate sui denti je faccio capì che je le darei a lui se si pone così....
> Alla fine faccio capire che la mia non voleva essere na mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di chi c'ha sofferto per le corna, e provo a introdurre il punto che forse, e dico FORSE, partono un tantino prevenuti e che io non so Miss Figa Mannara che spezza i cuori di tutti e se tromba pure i sassi, quindi se la pijassero co chi la fatti soffrì e non con me,
> A sto punto apriti cielo e via di nuovo a discute.
> Poi all'improvviso arrivano dopo secoli anche i traditori a parla(che poi la domanda era per loro) e sembra trasformarsi in un'allegro salottino vivace...ecco tu arrivi proprio qui...


Sai io esordii dicendo ma quale dolore da corna...sono tutte botte di allegria!
Successe un 48.
Certo che un fedele leggendo tutto sto marasma dolorifico si dice...mejo che tradisca un po' che non si sa mai che cosa potrebbe capitarmi...che non mi cada il mondo in testa pure a me.

Va detto però sulla fedeltà sessuale una cosa...
Un conto mia cara xena, sono le botte di allegria, le mattane, i flirt...

Un conto è quando ti accorgi che sei vissuta a fianco di una persona che in realtà ne amava un'altra.
O che una persona ha condotto una doppia vita una al tuo fianco e una tra le cosce di un'altra.

Ma chi può sondare i misteri del cuore?
Il cuore dell'uomo è un abisso.

Quello di una donna?
Un inferno.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cara la mia principessa guerriera, se lo fai preparati ad ottocentoquarantaquattro mp del Conte nel tempo di un battito di ciglia.


ahahahah
be si immaginavo...già m'aveva fatto la corte una volta che ero entrata da ospite tempo fa, l'unica altra volta, come "fluo", e tutti a corteggia e a chiedermi di iscrivere, stavano, che bello. (ma anche da traditi/e poi...perchè non m'avevano capito bene mesà ahahahah) sniff rivoglio quegli invitiiii 
altro che adesso che me tirano la merda e le maledizioni o il malocchio
la prossima volta non dico niente, uffi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ahahahah
> be si immaginavo...già m'aveva fatto la corte una volta che ero entrata da ospite tempo fa, l'unica altra volta, come "fluo", e tutti a corteggia e a chiedermi di iscrivere, stavano, che bello. (ma anche da traditi/e poi...perchè non m'avevano capito bene mesà ahahahah) sniff rivoglio quegli invitiiii
> altro che adesso che me tirano la merda e le maledizioni o il malocchio
> la prossima volta non dico niente, uffi


Fluo?
Ma non mi ricordo di fluo...
Ravvisami donna
la memoria mi duole

Infatti dico sempre cara
Non so se ti ho tradito
ma nel caso

Non me lo ricordo...

E in difetto di prove...

Fluo? Chi casso xela fluo?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ahahahah
> be si immaginavo...già m'aveva fatto la corte una volta che ero entrata da ospite tempo fa, l'unica altra volta, come "fluo", e tutti a corteggia e a chiedermi di iscrivere, stavano, che bello. (ma anche da traditi/e poi...perchè non m'avevano capito bene mesà ahahahah) sniff rivoglio quegli invitiiii
> altro che adesso che me tirano la merda e le maledizioni o il malocchio
> la prossima volta non dico niente, uffi


Non ricordo. Ma tu quanti anni hai?


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io esordii dicendo ma quale dolore da corna...sono tutte botte di allegria!
> Successe un 48.
> Certo che un fedele leggendo tutto sto marasma dolorifico si dice...mejo che tradisca un po' che non si sa mai che cosa potrebbe capitarmi...che non mi cada il mondo in testa pure a me.
> 
> ...


se mi innamorassi di un amante...lascerei chi mi sta affianco, mi pare pure ovvio.
ma questo posso farlo io da donna libera e con questo intendo non sposata, magari chi ha famiglia e prole a seguito è un po' più complicato, quindi non mi sento manco di giudicare chi si trova nell'altra barca.
è vero, il cuore umano è un mistero e anche un inferno, a volte sarebbe meglio essere tutti più stupidi che ci si risparmierebbero tante rogne....ma ci si perderebbero anche tante emozioni.
vabè smetto de fa la romantica va' che sennò me tacciano pe la zoccola piagnona ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:... ebbene sì, la mia abilissima manovra è stata smascherata. Ma tanto... non lo cucco


sai dolce Sbri che stasera cenero'con gli invornitissimi amiconi miei...non lontano dalla tua dimora....dopo potremmo fare un giro per i colli no???che ne dici??...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> se mi innamorassi di un amante...lascerei chi mi sta affianco, mi pare pure ovvio.
> ma questo posso farlo io da donna libera e con questo intendo non sposata, magari chi ha famiglia e prole a seguito è un po' più complicato, quindi non mi sento manco di giudicare chi si trova nell'altra barca.
> è vero, il cuore umano è un mistero e anche un inferno, a volte sarebbe meglio essere tutti più stupidi che ci si risparmierebbero tante rogne....ma ci si perderebbero anche tante emozioni.
> vabè smetto de fa la romantica va' che sennò me tacciano pe la zoccola piagnona ahahah


Infatti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai dolce Sbri che stasera cenero'con gli invornitissimi amiconi miei...non lontano dalla tua dimora....dopo potremmo fare un giro per i colli no???che ne dici??...:mrgreen:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
COme mai non mi hai invitato?
Portavo gnocca veneta forever:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Parto subito e finchè sei con gli amici...vado a trovare la tua signora...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> 
> Ma tra l'altro ho il sospetto che pensino  che Xena sia Massinfedele.
> Così a naso.
> Io no ovvio.



e siamo in due. Ma a questo punto, se fosse vero, voglio fare il lavoro che fa lui. :mrgreen:


----------



## tebina (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> casso Tebe...mi smonti un mito..non mi dire che ti chiede di continuare..non posso crederci...allora e'piu'umano di me.
> 
> vabbe'faremo tortellini e sangiovese a crepapelle


mannò, non mi chiede di continuare ma mi parla di piante, orchidee, che sono magra, che è preoccupato per la mia salute...è carino.
Si interessa del mio periodo nero...dai, lo faresti anche tu. Non vuol dire mica mettersi a 90.
Mi vuole bene ed è preoccupato


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> E CHE DIAVOLO C'è DI MALE NELL'INFEDELTà PURAMENTE SESSUALE, SCEMA?
> ....e insomma dicevo che ero lì e mi veniva da pensare che in fondo in fondo fin'ora mi ero fatta decisamente TROPPI problemi di scoscienza e che invece tutto cià poteva essere normale.
> ...
> Cioè riassumendo sono arrivata alla conclusione che in fondo anche se amo perchè lo amo, al mio uomo, ci sto insieme e voglio restarci almeno finchè dura e ci sopportiamo e tutto il resto....perchè non posso separare la sfera sessuale da tutto ciò?
> ...


secondo me puoi scindere quello che ti pare, sesso, amore, salute, divertimento, emozioni, ma più tagli la tua vita a pezzettini, più la sottrai all’altra persona, meno alla fine ti lasci amare (e meno ci guadagni a dispetto delle apparenze).


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è anche astemia Lotharone...



anche?
No no. Solo astemia totale.
per il resto ho tutti i vizi!:mrgreen:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fluo?
> Ma non mi ricordo di fluo...
> Ravvisami donna
> la memoria mi duole
> ...


vabè rega ero entrata solo una volta da ospite, non so manco io quanti mesi fa, in una discussione avevo detto la mia, non sapevo come firmarmi e così ero "fluo", s'era scambiato due chiacchiere in allegria e a quanto pare stavo simpatica a tutti.
ma ovvio.
le persone cambiano modo di relazionarsi a approcciarsi con te a seconda se sanno se sei tradi o cornu, mica guardano ciò che scrivi e pensi e chiedi a prescindere, ma solo a che categoria appartieni e in base a quello...t'attaccano come vipere/viperi o t'allisciano nel caso contrario...sennò non si spiega come tanti traditi mi simpatizzassero tanto...ovvero se spiega, non sapevano bene tutta la storia perchè ovviamente mica avevo aperto un thread (ma solo in qualche battuta accennato che simpatizzavo per il modo di fare di Tebe, tutto qui) e quindi tutti carucci e via dicendo...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> COme mai non mi hai invitato?
> Portavo gnocca veneta forever:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Parto subito e finchè sei con gli amici...vado a trovare la tua signora...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



ahahahahaa....magari cosi'si prendrebbero una svegliata amico...sono carissimi e guai a chi me li tocca..ma moltoooo fedeloni....e io come sempre dovro'nascondere l'animo diavolesco.....pensa che  per una serie di eventi l'appuntamento e'a 20 metri dalla casa dell'''altra''...neanche farlo apposta..
...
ahahhah...va bene..ma come ti ho detto e'abituata bene,,ocio...comunque quando arrivo''santifico''..forse


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nemici sono solo i cretini, traditori o traditi non c'entra nulla.non diciamo cazzate
> l*e persone che hanno qualcosa da dire lo fanno e sono le benvenute[/*QUOTE]
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

avevo scritto un post lungo.
poi ho pensato, ma no, dai.
e ho postato solo la conclusione.

ma quasi quasi... ve lo metto tutto. tanto non me ne vorrete, sono solo un povero innamorato ansioso. avevo scritto così.

Va bene, io queste cose le ho già fatte: dividere il sesso dall’amore, vivere la vita con la convinzione che sia solo mia, assumere la filosofia del “fino a che non faccio male a nessuno va bene così”. Ho fatto il giro, sono passato dal via e ho preso le 20000 lire.
 Poi ho incontrato una persona che cercava l’amore per sempre e mi sono sorpreso a desiderare di essere io, l’amore suo. per sempre. L’amore-suo-per sempre. Evidentemente mi portavo dentro un bisogno di assoluto, al di fuori e al di là di tutti i relativismi e soggettivismi con cui avevo costruito la mia vita fino ad allora. Tutto e per sempre. 
Può darsi che ci riusciremo, può darsi di no. Però è una prospettiva mille volte più bella di quella di prima. 
E dentro a questa prospettiva, ultimamente, ma proprio nelle ultime settimane, mi convinco sempre di più di cose a cui non avevo pensato mai. Che per amare una persona bisogna scegliere quella persona e ogni scelta implica tante rinunce e che quindi non si può amare una persona se non si è disposti a rinunciare a qualcosa di se stessi. Che amare una persona significa accoglierla davvero nella nostra vita, e non la si può accogliere se si vive in un fortino, bisogna essere dis-posti (disarmati). Che amare una persona significa consegnarsi a questa stessa persona, consegnarle la nostra vita. So che non condividete, soprattutto quest’ultima affermazione ma per me, ogni giorno di più le cose vanno in questa direzione. In quest’ottica comprendo sempre meglio la posizione dei traditi. Non per un atto sessuale extra-coniugale in sè, ma perchè, quando ti sei consegnato consapevolmente a un’altra persona, quando le hai dato un enorme potere su di te, lo hai fatto nella fiducia che lui/lei ti avrebbe custodito come un tesoro. E non tradito cioè (se non sbaglio l’etimologia del termine) consegnato nelle mani di un altro. Qualcuno non tanti giorni fa ha scritto: “ma chi credene nella fedeltà come valore?” subito avrei scritto “forse io” ma ci ho ripensato, e, no, non è così. In effetti per me il valore è l’altra persona, il mio compagno, e la fedeltà solo un mezzo, ma un mezzo di cui, ultimamente, vedo la potenza. Secondo me, per tornare al titolo del topic: puoi scindere quello che ti pare, sesso, amore, salute, divertimento, emozioni, ma più tagli la tua vita a pezzettini, più la sottrai all’altra persona, meno alla fine ti lasci amare (e meno ci guadagni a dispetto delle apparenze).


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> vabè rega ero entrata solo una volta da ospite, non so manco io quanti mesi fa, in una discussione avevo detto la mia, non sapevo come firmarmi e così ero "fluo", s'era scambiato due chiacchiere in allegria e a quanto pare stavo simpatica a tutti.
> ma ovvio.
> le persone cambiano modo di relazionarsi a approcciarsi con te a seconda se sanno se sei tradi o cornu, mica guardano ciò che scrivi e pensi e chiedi a prescindere, ma solo a che categoria appartieni e in base a quello...t'attaccano come vipere/viperi o t'allisciano nel caso contrario...sennò non si spiega come tanti traditi mi simpatizzassero tanto...ovvero se spiega, non sapevano bene tutta la storia perchè ovviamente mica avevo aperto un thread (ma solo in qualche battuta accennato che simpatizzavo per il modo di fare di Tebe, tutto qui) e quindi tutti carucci e via dicendo...


Vabbè, ma grazie al cazzo che se entri qui da traditore non è che puoi aspettarti un allegro comitato di benvenuto, già te l'ho scritto. Ma hai più o meno di trent'anni?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> conte me sa che te sei perso un paio de battute eh...
> tutti me danno retta? diciamo che sei arrivato proprio adesso che s'è calmato l'uragano perchè me stavano a da addosso come fere incazzose tutti i traditi di questo mondo e manco uno che me facesse da spalla e che dicesse la sua senza sputa sentenze a vuoto.
> il tutto perchè ho aperto sta discussione sull'infedeltà sessuale slegata dall'amore.
> ah, poi te sei anche perso che dato che so nuova di qui e non registrata dicevano fossi fake e uomo e un certo Oscuro e poi na certa Massinfedele(che poi ho scoperto uomo pure lui), poi Chiara m'ha detto che è capitato pure a lei con te, e quindi amen.
> cmq se vuoi continua a ride, non te vorrei interrompe, te vedo davvero preso.


tranquilla, è capitato anche a me.
Pensavano addirittura non esistessi. Poi.

fatti una risata finchè puoi.
Perchè poi l'embolo partirà anche a te, prima o poi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> avevo scritto un post lungo.
> poi ho pensato, ma no, dai.
> e ho postato solo la conclusione.
> 
> ...


Io non ce la faccio. Sto post, con quell'avatar, con quello che scrivi di solito, sempre con quell'avatar. Mi si inumidiscono gli occhietti. Madonna.


----------



## valorizzatore (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> avevo scritto un post lungo.
> poi ho pensato, ma no, dai.
> e ho postato solo la conclusione.
> 
> ...



ti quoto in pieno:up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi fa piacere quando la gente si diverte


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio. Sto post, con quell'avatar, con quello che scrivi di solito, sempre con quell'avatar. Mi si inumidiscono gli occhietti. Madonna.



dici che devo iscrivermi al forum dei cattolici romani per essere più in sintonia  ?

comunque cambio avatar, dai. per il resto non posso farci niente :blank:


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

*dje quanti anni c'hai!*

ooooohhhh!!!!!

Xena, digli quanti anni c'hai, 

sennò questo stanotte nu cè dorme,
povero pupetto, se deve fà du conti, deve capiì se gli conviene...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e siamo in due. Ma a questo punto, se fosse vero, voglio fare il lavoro che fa lui. :mrgreen:



il troll?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

povero massi....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> dici che devo iscrivermi al forum dei cattolici romani per essere più in sintonia  ?
> 
> comunque cambio avatar, dai. per il resto non posso farci niente :blank:


Mannò, dove vai. Appena sanno che sei gay fai la fine dei traditori qua. E' che sei dolce, minchia. Certe volte rasenti il melenso. Però qui hai le tue fans, mica no. Ma non ti credere che per lo più è perchè sei gay, se eri etero si, qualche approvazione, una quotata e via. Nulla di male, beninteso.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ooooohhhh!!!!!
> 
> Xena, digli quanti anni c'hai,
> 
> ...


Avanti il prossimo. [2]


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> dici che devo iscrivermi al forum dei cattolici romani per essere più in sintonia  ?
> 
> comunque cambio avatar, dai. per il resto non posso farci niente :blank:


cattolici romani?
sei pazzo?
Sono cattivi come la binetti!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio. Sto post, con quell'avatar, con quello che scrivi di solito, sempre con quell'avatar. Mi si inumidiscono gli occhietti. Madonna.


ahahaha stesso effetto, è vero!!!
oddio quel cagnone fa troppa tenerezza...te diamo fiducia anche solo per l'avatar, guarda...
c'hai troppo l'aria da bravo ragazzo, sniff * . *
cmq c'ho meno de trent'anni joey


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ahahaha stesso effetto, è vero!!!
> oddio quel cagnone fa troppa tenerezza...te diamo fiducia anche solo per l'avatar, guarda...
> c'hai troppo l'aria da bravo ragazzo, sniff * . *
> *cmq c'ho meno de trent'anni joey*


Bene, allora fai ancora in tempo.


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avanti il prossimo. [2]


...cretino,

è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cattolici romani?
> sei pazzo?
> Sono cattivi come la binetti!


ahahahaha...esiste ancora????pero'e'piu'sexi della bindi no??????....certo che tra lei e il nonno bersani..e'lotta dura...piu'cessi non li potevano prendere???


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene, allora fai ancora in tempo.


chiaro che sì.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il troll?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> povero massi....




ma no...un lavoro ben pagato nel quale si abbia tutto questo tempo per pensare e scrivere fiumi di hm, diciamo in modo neutro sillabe , durante la suddetta giornata di lavoro. Ecco. Se è lui, voglio fare il lavoro suo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no...un lavoro ben pagato nel quale si abbia tutto questo tempo per pensare e scrivere fiumi di hm, diciamo in modo neutro sillabe , durante la suddetta giornata di lavoro. Ecco. Se è lui, voglio fare il lavoro suo.


Ma che c'ha la tizia del tuo avatar in testa, una medusa?


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, dove vai. Appena sanno che sei gay fai la fine dei traditori qua. E' che sei dolce, minchia. Certe volte rasenti il melenso. Però qui hai le tue fans, mica no. *Ma non ti credere che per lo più è perchè sei gay, *se eri etero si, qualche approvazione, una quotata e via. Nulla di male, beninteso.


avrà dei vantaggi, no? :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> avrà dei vantaggi, no? :singleeye:


Oddio.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha...esiste ancora????pero'e'piu'sexi della bindi no??????....certo che tra lei e il nonno bersani..e'lotta dura...piu'cessi non li potevano prendere???


si si, esiste ancora.
Mi ero pure iscritta e avevo postato una domanda, molto seria e molto educata.
bannata subito.
Ho chiesto spiegazioni e non mi hanno nemmeno risposto.
La binetti più sexy della bindi?
Ma direi proprio di no.
Bindi mille volte


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> dici che devo iscrivermi al forum dei cattolici romani per essere più in sintonia  ?
> 
> comunque cambio avatar, dai. per il resto non posso farci niente :blank:


nuooooo ma perchè l'hai cambiato passante non lasciarti influenzare da quel cattivone di joey, era un complimento il suo!!
e anche il mio....sigh era un avatar tenerissimissimo e ci stava troppo bene con quello che dicevi
tra parentesi era esattamente ciò che dicevo io all'inizio della mia storia sai?
come si diventa cinici cogli anni...o forse solo realistici, non saprei.
magari un giorno parlerò di nuovo come te, o anche no.
comunque, è bello crederci finchè dura!
per me lo è stato, se non altro...e a dispetto di ciò che si possa pensare, lo è anche adesso, nonostante tutto.
c'est la vie, mon amie


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ahahaha stesso effetto, è vero!!!
> oddio quel cagnone fa troppa tenerezza...te diamo fiducia anche solo per l'avatar, guarda...
> c'hai troppo l'aria da bravo ragazzo, sniff * . *
> cmq c'ho meno de trent'anni joey


a. chi sei
b. che cazzo vuoi 
c. ma perchè non te ne vai un po' affanculo?

così sei più a tuo  agio?

e aggiungo: non ti illudere, non perchè sei una tradistrice, ma perchè ti poni come una piccola saccente ignorantella da quattro soldi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che c'ha la tizia del tuo avatar in testa, una medusa?



'gnurant. _Immortal ad vitam_, di Henki Bilal. Lei è appena nata/apparsa in città da un luogo "morto", e il cranio è coperto da squame azzurre. Anche quando piange, piange blu. Poi le scaglie si staccheranno, avrà corti capelli neri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai dolce Sbri che stasera cenero'con gli invornitissimi amiconi miei...non lontano dalla tua dimora....dopo potremmo fare un giro per i colli no???che ne dici??...:mrgreen:


cioè tu vai fuori a cena... e mi passi a prendere dopo? Almeno la porti una boccia?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè tu vai fuori a cena... e mi passi a prendere dopo? Almeno la porti una boccia?



tesoro anche se rientro al paesello attraverso le colline..come faccio??se mi fanno l'etilometro??....staremo mano nella mano intimamente..che ne dici??poi lo sai che se si beve...si rischia il flap flap alla manager no???:mrgreen:


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> a. chi sei
> b. che cazzo vuoi
> c. ma perchè non te ne vai un po' affanculo?
> 
> ...


è riuscita a fare scomporre ANCHE TE? Mi sento meglio. Ah volevo dirti... mi piaceresti anche etero. Anche se avessi una passione irrefrenabile per i cavolini di Bruxelles


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è riuscita a fare scomporre ANCHE TE? Mi sento meglio. Ah volevo dirti... mi piaceresti anche etero. Anche se avessi una passione irrefrenabile per i cavolini di Bruxelles


:inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove vedete i nemici, chiara ma stai scherzando ?


Trattavasi di espressione enfatica a puro scopo di presa di coscienza dei propri limiti


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> a. chi sei
> b. che cazzo vuoi
> c. ma perchè non te ne vai un po' affanculo?
> 
> ...


???

ma che bello qui abbiamo pure un bellissimo esempio di personalità multipla schizofrenica oh!!
questa mi mancava...
non so CHI o COSA della mia frase ti abbia offeso passante, dato che ero pure stata caruccia con te, ma è cmq bello, ripeto, vedere come sono realmente le persone sotto qel manto puffoso di teatralità che si costruiscono attorno...
mi pareva troppo bello per essere vero infatti
tutta quella filippica splendida e incantata sull'amore e poi te trasformi nel lupo mannaro cafone
massì dai, sbottoniamoci tutti, facciamo vedere chi siamo veramente, uh yeah..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sbaglia i verbi? sa fare conversazione? gli piacciono le microtette?
> Comunque per ora non mi spoglio nemmeno davanti a Mattia.
> mi sono pesata stamattina e guardata allo specchio nudigna.
> Non sono un bello spettacolo, quindi me lo presenterai quando sono a quota ALMENO 47 kg


Potrei mai passarti un tarocco? ^^
Ok, rimandato a data da definirsi


----------



## Non Registrato (q) (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ???
> 
> ma che bello qui abbiamo pure un bellissimo esempio di personalità multipla schizofrenica oh!!
> questa mi mancava...
> ...



mollalo, non rompergli il cazzo


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

sinceramente non capisco nemmeno io perchè fai partire l'embolo.

Boh...sono troppo ironica evidentemente


:rock:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è riuscita a fare scomporre ANCHE TE? Mi sento meglio. Ah volevo dirti... mi piaceresti anche etero. Anche se avessi una passione irrefrenabile per i cavolini di Bruxelles


Sbriciolata ha fatto tutto da solo.
Un po' de obbiettività qui dentro no, EH?
Sia mai...
Io lo stavo addirittura elogiando per l'avatar(SERIAMENTE...si me piaceva il cagnone, embè??), non so se se l'è presa a male perchè pensava lo prendessi per il culo, a meno che "tenero" e "dolce" non siano diventati insulti; sta di fatto che me s'è ritorto contro come na serpe.

comunque mesà che un po' de bromuro non guasterebbe.
ve vedo tutti belli carichi.
ma fortuna che qui so tutti i benvenuti, come dicevi, NO??
AHAHAHAH
ma lo vedo infatti!!


----------



## Valeniente (28 Novembre 2012)

*ben detto*



Circe ha detto:


> Aspetta non hai ancora ricevuto il pacchetto regalo....due corna di contraccambio da tua moglie.....solo allora potrai capire se può tornare tutto alla normalità. Perché a dirlo te, che ti sei divertito fuori, che vuoi la normalità ....è scontato! Permetti anche a tua moglie di scoprire com'è bello farlo con uno che é una novità a letto.....e poi vediamo se ti passa così facilmente....


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca Circe!

Come la fanno facile facile.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato (q) ha detto:


> mollalo, non rompergli il cazzo


ma chi je dice niente guarda!

e poi non ce posso crede...pure il difensore...come stamo messi...
so sempre più perplessa..


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ahahaha stesso effetto, è vero!!!
> oddio quel cagnone fa troppa tenerezza...te diamo fiducia anche solo per l'avatar, guarda...
> c'hai troppo l'aria da bravo ragazzo, sniff * . *
> cmq c'ho meno de trent'anni joey





xena ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha fatto tutto da solo.
> Io lo stavo addirittura elogiando per l'avatar(SERIAMENTE...si me piaceva il cagnone, embè??), non so se se l'è presa a male perchè pensava lo prendessi per il culo, a meno che "tenero" e "dolce" non siano diventati insulti; sta di fatto che me s'è ritorto contro come na serpe.
> 
> ma fortuna che qui so tutti i benvenuti, come dicevi, NO??
> ...


ah non era una presa per il culo, questa?


----------



## Non Registrato (q) (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ma chi je dice niente guarda!
> 
> e poi non ce posso crede...pure il difensore...come stamo messi...
> so sempre più perplessa..



nessun difensore, devi solo mollarlo e non rompergli le palle


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato (q) ha detto:


> nessun difensore, devi solo mollarlo e non rompergli le palle


no, lascia perdere, guarada, non vale la pena. in condizioni normali non avrei abboccato alla provocazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (q) (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> no, lascia perdere, guarada, non vale la pena. in condizioni normali non avrei abboccato alla provocazione.


Lo so. E io in condizioni normali non avrei sentito l'impulso di intervenire. Bacio


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ah non era una presa per il culo, questa?


NO.
ma poi famme capì, te lo dice joey e co lui fa il simpatico, te lo dico io e me mandi a fanculo?
abbiamo espresso esattamente lo stesso concetto.
ma poi, l'hai letto quello che t'avevo scritto dopo??
spè che te lo riposto:

"nuooooo ma perchè l'hai cambiato passante non lasciarti influenzare da quel cattivone di joey, era un complimento il suo!!
e anche il mio....sigh era un avatar tenerissimissimo e ci stava troppo bene con quello che dicevi
tra parentesi era esattamente ciò che dicevo io all'inizio della mia storia sai?
come si diventa cinici cogli anni...o forse solo realistici, non saprei.
magari un giorno parlerò di nuovo come te, o anche no.
comunque, è bello crederci finchè dura!
per me lo è stato, se non altro...e a dispetto di ciò che si possa pensare, lo è anche adesso, nonostante tutto.
c'est la vie, mon amie "

la mia sull'avatar al massimo era un'ironia leggera(e cmq era vero che si abbinava alla perfezione a quello che dicevi, e ci stava bene; perchè è giusto che quando uno è innamorato e felice e speranzoso parli così, e l'avatar, non so, ma lo rispecchiava, e te lo dicevo col cuore)
di sicuro la mia non era offensiva, al contrario tuo che con due belle parole te sei smontato e sei sceso dal bel piedistallo al regno dei comuni cafoni mortali indispettiti senza motivo.
bel passo davvero


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato (q) ha detto:


> nessun difensore, devi solo mollarlo e non rompergli le palle


ma vedi tu di non rompermi le palle, piuttosto.
si sa difendere da solo e non ha certo bisogno della maestra di sostegno, insomma, mi pare maggiorenne il ragazzo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

stai tranquillo che andrà tutto bene , adorabile struzzo





passante ha detto:


> no, lascia perdere, guarada, non vale la pena. in condizioni normali non avrei abboccato alla provocazione.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco nemmeno io perchè fai partire l'embolo.
> 
> Boh...sono troppo ironica evidentemente
> 
> ...


Tebe diglielo un po' che dovrebbero essere tutti più ironici qua dentro...mamma mia che pesantezza...e che fatica davvero...


----------



## Non Registrato (q) (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ma vedi tu di non rompermi le palle, piuttosto.
> si sa difendere da solo e non ha certo bisogno della maestra di sostegno, insomma, mi pare maggiorenne il ragazzo.


Senti xena, tu non sai niente di lui. Se ti dico di non rompergli le palle c'è un motivo. Non rompergliele e basta. Okay? Non rompergliele. Smettila. Mollalo. Basta.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Tebe diglielo un po' che dovrebbero essere tutti più ironici qua dentro...mamma mia che pesantezza...e che fatica davvero...


ma sai che houn'altraidea dell'ironia , simpatica utente nipotina?


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato (q) ha detto:


> Senti xena, tu non sai niente di lui. Se ti dico di non rompergli le palle c'è un motivo. Non rompergliele e basta. Okay? Non rompergliele. Smettila. Mollalo. Basta.


ma te sei fuori.
lui mi risponde e io gli rispondo, normale conversazione anche se infervorata tra due persone.
io non assillo nessuno nè lui assilla me mi pare, se non risponde chi se lo fila più(e viceversa)??
TE piuttosto...se qui dentro c'è qualcuno che deve mollare qualcuno quello sei TE..
Ecco mollami, che non c'entri un cazzo e mi sto innervosendo, avvocato delle cause perse.

Ps:non lo conosco(ma guarda un po', hai scoperto l'acqua calda, è arrivato MISTER OVVIO), se ha una bella storia son contenta per lui, amen.
glielo stavo pure dicendo, prima che diventasse il diavolo fatto persona.
e ste tattichette da "tu non sai niente di lui...".
cioè.
ma per favore.
ma dove siamo alle elementari?
chiudiamola qui che è meglio va'.


----------



## demoralizio (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Scommetto che lo scrive uno che c'ha facebook e che magari condivide pure le foto de quando il cane fa la prima cacchina e cose varie, accusando l'unica esserA vivente sulla faccia della terra che NON ha facebook, non lo ha mai avuto, non vive di citazioni e aforismi e frasi degli altri e non si sente una donna migliore perchè può condividere coi suoi amichetti il suo status sentimentale...
> hai proprio sbagliato persona, va', ritenta che sarai più fortunato.


Xena, scusa il ritardo della mia risposta ma stavo postando la foto della mia colazione, poi del mio arrivo in ufficio, poi dell'accensione del monitor ecc... su facebook.

Hai un'aggressività abbastanza pesante e ingiustificata. E ti sei attaccata al discorso di facebook di cui francamente non me ne sbatte una ceppa di cazzo.
Ti sei offesa per il discorso della bricconciuella o per quella del sangue gassato?

A parte gli scherzi, scusa se è sembrato un attacco nei tuoi confronti, ma l'empatia rizza i peli ed esce un tono polemico. Ti dico solo questo: tutto quello che credi e che ti racconti è la tua visione, e ti ripeto che è sacrosanta. Accetterai, di contro, anche la visione del tuo manzo se ti dovesse scoprire... e lì non farci calcoli o statistiche perché non puoi sapere cosa diventerà.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> regno dei comuni cafoni mortali indispettiti senza motivo


Beh, chi scrive in un guizzo una simile frase, quasi perfetta come suono, mi fa divertire. Io avrei messo ragione invece che motivo alla fine, per non ripetere le t, ma è lo stesso. Ciao Xena, chiunque tu sia.


----------



## Non Registrato (q) (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ma te sei fuori.
> lui mi risponde e io gli rispondo, normale conversazione anche se infervorata tra due persone.
> io non assillo nessuno nè lui assilla me mi pare, se non risponde chi se lo fila più(e viceversa)??
> TE piuttosto...se qui dentro c'è qualcuno che deve mollare qualcuno quello sei TE..
> ...


ecco, chiudila qui che è meglio
(tattichette una sega: non hai capito un cazzo ma la cosa non mi stupisce)


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

quindi questa è la sala del regno.fico:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che houn'altraidea dell'ironia , simpatica utente nipotina?


mi spiace che tu sia impassibile alla mia, Minè, che te devo dì...capita
ops, l'ho fatto di nuovo, pardonnez-moi, Miverva..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beh, chi scrive in un guizzo una simile frase, quasi perfetta come suono, mi fa divertire. Io avrei messo ragione invece che motivo alla fine, per non ripetere le t, ma è lo stesso. Ciao Xena, chiunque tu sia.


Scherzi? Il tocco è proprio in quell'alliterazione


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Tebe diglielo un po' che dovrebbero essere tutti più ironici qua dentro...mamma mia che pesantezza...e che fatica davvero...


Si. A volte è faticoso ma spezzo una lancia su Passante.

Ovviamente tu sei appena entrata e devi farti un pò  le ossa.

Ripeto che non ho visto nessuna provocazione mirata da parte tua su di lui, ma non ho visto nemmeno provocazioni mirate in genere, se non un modo di porsi che può destabilizzare alcuni, ma non è questo il punto.
Paghi lo scotto del tuo modo di scrivere e ironeggiare.
Niente di che.
Tante teste, tante idee e non sempre tutti sono al top dell'allegria.
Anche io ogni tanto mi schiarisco quando mi fanno alcune accuse ma ci sta.
E' un forum.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Xena, scusa il ritardo della mia risposta ma stavo postando la foto della mia colazione, poi del mio arrivo in ufficio, poi dell'accensione del monitor ecc... su facebook.
> 
> *Hai un'aggressività abbastanza pesante e ingiustificata*. E ti sei attaccata al discorso di facebook di cui francamente non me ne sbatte una ceppa di cazzo.
> Ti sei offesa per il discorso della bricconciuella o per quella del sangue gassato?
> ...



ma sei fuori?
L'avete presa per il culo appena entrata!
Maddai!!!


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scherzi? Il tocco è proprio in quell'alliterazione


tutto calcolato ehhh
ahahah


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sei fuori?
> L'avete presa per il culo appena entrata!
> Maddai!!!


fosse solo quello, insulti a go-go e pugnalate.
anzi che me stanno a girà solo adesso, un'altra al posto mio se sarebbe incarognita mooooolto prima.
e che cazzo.
e poi l'aggressività sarebbe la mia.....sempre più onesti e obbiettivi, complimentoni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

*Xena*

Tornando in topic, non mi stupisce che tu la faccia così semplice. Non è così semplice sdoppiare, dividere, nonostante una mentalità settoriale e come dici tu, quasi mascolina.
Ci sono fasi della vita in cui è meglio approfondire, soffermarsi su quello che è l'incontro tra i nostri impulsi che andrebbero assecondati per sperimentare e le nostre aspirazioni che richiedono invece rigore e rinunce. Nella fase in cui ti trovi riterrei utile approfondire, nonostante la fatica che questo comporta. Concediti degli spazi di approfondimento, anche se a volte finiranno col minare in partenza un'anelito all'evasione negligente. 
È un investimento per il futuro. 
La semplificazione tienila per quando, il destino non voglia, verrai scoperta: lì ti farà gioco l'investimento e la semplificazione diverrà quasi naturale. Alla domanda:  perché mi hai tradito? Risponderai, semplicemente: perché mi piaceva.


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> NO. bene.
> ma poi famme capì, te lo dice joey e co lui fa il simpatico, te lo dico io e me mandi a fanculo?
> abbiamo espresso esattamente lo stesso concetto.
> ma poi, l'hai letto quello che t'avevo scritto dopo??
> ...


e lascia stare nonregistrato(q) grazie.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. A volte è faticoso ma spezzo una lancia su Passante.
> 
> Ovviamente tu sei appena entrata e devi farti un pò  le ossa.
> 
> ...


Bè "tutto qui" un par de palle, nel senso che mica so de cemento che qualsiasi cosa mi dici rimango impassibile.
tante cose possono far riflettere e altre far male.lo sapevo che per me era una specie di catarsi e so entrata apposta.
ora ad esempio me sta a venì la nausea perchè davvero qui dentro me pare pieno de ipocriti del cavolo che solo perchè so traditi je pare de esse persone migliori quando in realtà so le peggio, false, meschine, offensive e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
bella dimostrazione davvero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scherzi? Il tocco è proprio in quell'alliterazione




Dici? E' proprio l'allitterazione che mi si impunta nel palato, preferisco finali scivolati. Gusti, credo. In ogni caso, Xena produce frasi di una certa qualità linguistica :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. A volte è faticoso ma spezzo una lancia su Passante.
> 
> .


:scared:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> e lascia stare nonregistrato(q) grazie.


chiaro, ma dì anche a lui de ritirà gli artiglietti però, che io me so rotta de esse accusata a vuoto da tutti e da tutto.

cmq son contenta che ci siamo chiariti e che se non altro hai capito che il mio commento era tutt'altro che una presa per il culo.
l'importante è quello.
son contenta della tua storia, e che dopo ben 11 anni tu la pensi ancora così, da come parlavi sembrava una cosa appena iniziata e per questo fragile e preziosa e da preservare...
comunque non per tutti va così, ripeto.
io sarò giovane ma...già per certe cose mi sento abbastanza disillusa, diciamo.
il che non vuol dire che non possa essere innamorata e felice e via discorrendo.
solo, un po' tanto realistica, ecco tutto.
ma dipende anche dal fatto che questa è una fase di passaggio(spero).
non sarò così a vita...quello che sto passando mi formerà e mi farà diventare una persona diversa, magari migliore e più consapevole, di me stessa, dei miei limiti, delle mie esigenze o paure...
non so,
stiamo a vedere....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dici? E' proprio l'allitterazione che mi si impunta nel palato, preferisco finali scivolati. Gusti, credo. In ogni caso, Xena produce frasi di una certa qualità linguistica :mrgreen:


Anche gli scivolati hanno il loro perché:
"Se lieta e verde, chiara alta cantai"
Incipit del primo sonetto del canzoniere di Chiara Matraini


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> vabè rega ero entrata solo una volta da ospite, non so manco io quanti mesi fa, in una discussione avevo detto la mia, non sapevo come firmarmi e così ero "fluo", s'era scambiato due chiacchiere in allegria e a quanto pare stavo simpatica a tutti.
> ma ovvio.
> le persone cambiano modo di relazionarsi a approcciarsi con te a seconda se sanno se sei tradi o cornu, mica guardano ciò che scrivi e pensi e chiedi a prescindere, ma solo a che categoria appartieni e in base a quello...t'attaccano come vipere/viperi o t'allisciano nel caso contrario...sennò non si spiega come tanti traditi mi simpatizzassero tanto...ovvero se spiega, non sapevano bene tutta la storia perchè ovviamente mica avevo aperto un thread (ma solo in qualche battuta accennato che simpatizzavo per il modo di fare di Tebe, tutto qui) e quindi tutti carucci e via dicendo...


Ma dai su esageri...
Non fare la vittima della situazion...dai su...
Ma bella quella dei tradi vs cornu...

Però mi ricordo che anche con Tebe cambiarono registro quando lei ammise di essere anche una tradita...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahaa....magari cosi'si prendrebbero una svegliata amico...sono carissimi e guai a chi me li tocca..ma moltoooo fedeloni....e io come sempre dovro'nascondere l'animo diavolesco.....pensa che  per una serie di eventi l'appuntamento e'a 20 metri dalla casa dell'''altra''...neanche farlo apposta..
> ...
> ahahhah...va bene..ma come ti ho detto e'abituata bene,,ocio...comunque quando arrivo''santifico''..forse


Amico quando arrivi "benedici!"  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tornando in topic, non mi stupisce che tu la faccia così semplice. Non è così semplice sdoppiare, dividere, nonostante una mentalità settoriale e come dici tu, quasi mascolina.
> Ci sono fasi della vita in cui è meglio approfondire, soffermarsi su quello che è l'incontro tra i nostri impulsi che andrebbero assecondati per sperimentare e le nostre aspirazioni che richiedono invece rigore e rinunce. Nella fase in cui ti trovi riterrei utile approfondire, nonostante la fatica che questo comporta. Concediti degli spazi di approfondimento, anche se a volte finiranno col minare in partenza un'anelito all'evasione negligente.
> È un investimento per il futuro.
> La semplificazione tienila per quando, il destino non voglia, verrai scoperta: lì ti farà gioco l'investimento e la semplificazione diverrà quasi naturale. Alla domanda:  perché mi hai tradito? Risponderai, semplicemente: perché mi piaceva.


se non altro te m'hai risposto e sei anche diretta interessata nella questione, mi pare di capire..


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai su esageri...
> Non fare la vittima della situazion...dai su...
> Ma bella quella dei tradi vs cornu...
> 
> Però mi ricordo che anche con Tebe cambiarono registro quando lei ammise di essere anche una tradita...


Conte si è perso n'altra bella diatriba..lei arriva sempre quando si calmano le acque ma le assicuro che erano bella agitatine fino a poco fa...quindi altro che vittima e vittima...mi espongo, me pijo l'insulti e me li tengo, e amen(ma quantomeno che siano meritati e non alla cazzo di cane, ecco)


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> e lascia stare nonregistrato(q) grazie.


Ma il non registrato q è quintina?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Conte si è perso n'altra bella diatriba..lei arriva sempre quando si calmano le acque ma le assicuro che erano bella agitatine fino a poco fa...quindi altro che vittima e vittima...mi espongo, me pijo l'insulti e me li tengo, e amen(ma quantomeno che siano meritati e non alla cazzo di cane, ecco)


Ma no dai so ragazzi...
Ma fossero questi gli insulti...
Ma vuoi mettere?...
Facciamo tutti dei versi
Siamo una grande tribù.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche gli scivolati hanno il loro perché:
> "Se lieta e verde, chiara alta cantai"
> Incipit del primo sonetto del canzoniere di Chiara Matraini





Vero, un grande perché . Per l'IT lascio la parola a te o altri, non ho esperienza per consigliare né più rabbia (motivi o ragioni ) da sfogare o da usare per denigrare.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai so ragazzi...
> Ma fossero questi gli insulti...
> Ma vuoi mettere?...
> Facciamo tutti dei versi
> Siamo una grande tribù.


conte ma lei è un gran furbacchione e sente solo ciò che vuole sentire eh!
massì dai, una grande tribù(di stronzi, quando ve ce mettete)
e fortuna che so entrata dicendo che era un'allegra famigliola PACIOSA addirittura....
fortuna!
dovevo essermi rincoglionita del tutto...


----------



## Tebina (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Bè "tutto qui" un par de palle, nel senso che mica so de cemento che qualsiasi cosa mi dici rimango impassibile.
> tante cose possono far riflettere e altre far male.lo sapevo che per me era una specie di catarsi e so entrata apposta.
> ora ad esempio me sta a venì la nausea perchè davvero qui dentro me pare pieno de ipocriti del cavolo che solo perchè so traditi je pare de esse persone migliori quando in realtà so le peggio, false, meschine, offensive e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> bella dimostrazione davvero.


Il mio tutto qui era un pò ironico.
hai ragione. Fanno male ma poi ti rispondono che anche tu ne fai e non se ne esce fuori.
Lascia perdere.
Se ti può aiutare ogni traditore viene mazziato a prescindere. O almeno quei traditori che scrivono di se.

Xena non t' arrabbiare.
Avrai tempo per farlo se rimani.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, dove vai. Appena sanno che sei gay fai la fine dei traditori qua. E' che sei dolce, minchia. Certe volte rasenti il melenso. Però qui hai le tue fans, mica no. Ma non ti credere* che per lo più è perchè sei gay*, se eri etero si, qualche approvazione, una quotata e via. Nulla di male, beninteso.


no, perché è intelligente, elegante e spiritoso.
e di uomini così qui non ne leggo molti


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> :scared:



.....ops.....

*SUPER FLAPFLAP*


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> chiaro, ma dì anche a lui de ritirà gli artiglietti però, che io me so rotta de esse accusata a vuoto da tutti e da tutto.
> 
> cmq son contenta che ci siamo chiariti e che se non altro hai capito che il mio commento era tutt'altro che una presa per il culo.
> l'importante è quello.
> ...




 se continui a stare qui tradirai ancora di più!!!
A me fanno questo effetto quando leggo certe cose, anche perchè sappilo...non andrà mai bene niente!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Il mio tutto qui era un pò ironico.
> hai ragione. Fanno male ma poi ti rispondono che anche tu ne fai e non se ne esce fuori.
> Lascia perdere.
> Se ti può aiutare ogni traditore viene mazziato a prescindere. O almeno quei traditori che scrivono di se.
> ...


eh mesà de sì mesà.
ma tanto lo avevo messo in conto.
una specie di pena del contrappasso.
ci sta, ci sta.
anche se un po' m'ha scazzato.
cmq grazie Tè.
io ad ogni modo continuerò a leggerti e spero che continui col tuo Mattia e spero che a lui ritorni un poco d'appetito sessuale e spero anche che ci saranno altri Manager ahah
e spero che tutto da ora sia in salita per te
smuack :*


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai su esageri...
> Non fare la vittima della situazion...dai su...
> Ma bella quella dei tradi vs cornu...
> 
> Però mi ricordo che anche con Tebe cambiarono registro quando lei ammise di essere anche una tradita...



si, ma la parte della tradita non mi si addice per una cippa
:blank:

tradito sarai tu!
:blank::blank:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> conte ma lei è un gran furbacchione e sente solo ciò che vuole sentire eh!
> massì dai, una grande tribù(di stronzi, quando ve ce mettete)
> e fortuna che so entrata dicendo che era un'allegra *famigliola PACIOSA* addirittura....
> fortuna!
> dovevo essermi rincoglionita del tutto...



infatti ammetto di essermi un pò stupita leggendolo.
Perchè picchiano di brutto qui.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma la parte della tradita non mi si addice per una cippa
> :blank:
> 
> tradito sarai tu!
> :blank::blank:


ahahahah
ECCO, mettiamo i puntini sulle i, va'!!
ahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché è intelligente, elegante e spiritoso.
> e di uomini così qui non ne leggo molti


Eccola qua, infatti.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti ammetto di essermi un pò stupita leggendolo.
> Perchè picchiano di brutto qui.


dovevano avermi drogata, non so.
apparte scherzi.
perchè mi riferivo al fatto che una volta ero entrata solo commentando un thread e anche se avevo detto che simpatizzavo per te e che ci capivamo da quel punto di vista non avevo ovviamente spiegato tutta la situation...e quindi sembravano tutti carelli e simpatici e iscriviti e dai e su e vieni a far parte della famiglia e dai che ti troverai bene (gli stessi che m'hanno poi mandato a cagare o chiamato stronza oggi, insomma)
e poi vedevo come ti trattavan tutti nel blog e bo,...mi sembrava un posto accogliente, se uno si fa conoscere un po'
COR CAZZO direi ora
ahahahaha


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> dovevano avermi drogata, non so.
> apparte scherzi.
> perchè mi riferivo al fatto che una volta ero entrata solo commentando un thread e anche se avevo detto che simpatizzavo per te e che ci capivamo da quel punto di vista non avevo ovviamente spiegato tutta la situation...e quindi sembravano tutti carelli e simpatici e iscriviti e dai e su e vieni a far parte della famiglia e dai che ti troverai bene (gli stessi che m'hanno poi mandato a cagare o chiamato stronza oggi, insomma)
> e poi vedevo come ti trattavan tutti nel blog e bo,...mi sembrava un posto accogliente, se uno si fa conoscere un po'
> ...


ma una tipa tosta come te devestare ancora tanto a piagniucolare?
ultimamente leggo traditori loffi e piangenti


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma una tipa tosta come te devestare ancora tanto a piagniucolare?
> ultimamente leggo traditori loffi e piangenti


 e di traditi piuttosto stronzi immotivatamente, tra l 'altro.
Sarà l'aria natalizia. Non vi dona


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e di traditi piuttosto stronzi immotivatamente, tra l 'altro.
> Sarà l'aria natalizia. Non *vi* dona


prego?


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e io traditi piuttosto stronzi immotivatamente, tra la'ltro.
> Sarà l'aria natalizia. Non vi dona


Tebe dai,
 ma cosa si deve rispondere a una che ancora sotto i 30 anni, scinde in maniera cosi oggettiva il sesso, l'amore, e tutto quello che ci sta intorno.

fosse cosi facile, beata lei che ha tutto chiaro...(pure le *dimension*i, che si deve scegliere, pensa un pò).

Fà battute, la butta sul simpatico, ignorando quanta sofferenza o
 volendo ignorare quanto per tanti è stato tremendo e incancellabile,  
bollando tutto con un pensiero elementare:
 questo mi piace, questo me lo faccio, io, io e solo io.
poi si lamenta se qualcuno...


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è....*



A me dispiace che si stia sempre a fare la distinzione tra traditi e traditori. 

Mi sembra sempre una sterile lotta di fazioni.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 6065
> 
> A me dispiace che si stia sempre a fare la distinzione tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> Mi sembra sempre una sterile lotta di fazioni.


non ti condivido , di più.
ho usato traditori per gli ultimi due convinti provocatori e piagnoni solo perché è loro scelta definirsi tali con orgoglio.
ma come ho già detto la diffferenza la fanno solo i cretini
traditi o traditori che siano


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti condivido , di più.
> ho usato traditori per gli ultimi due convinti provocatori e piagnoni solo perché è loro scelta definirsi tali con orgoglio.
> ma come ho già detto la diffferenza la fanno solo i cretini
> traditi o traditori che siano



paura....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 6065
> 
> A me dispiace che si stia sempre a fare la distinzione tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> Mi sembra sempre una sterile lotta di fazioni.


No. La differenza si crea da sé nel momento stesso in cui entra qualcuno a raccontare di quanto gli piace zompare
extra e sciolgono i cani. Non è difficile da capire.


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura....


parecchia paura...

(cazzi tuoi...)
e dè quell'altro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

senti, se vuoi piantarla di fare la sibillina mi fai un favore.che caspita avresti da dire?





Tebe ha detto:


> paura....


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè picchiano di brutto qui.


ma quando mai


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> parecchia paura...
> 
> (cazzi tuoi...)
> e dè quell'altro.


ma Spider...non c'è più un altro!
Sono fedele ora.

:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, se vuoi piantarla di fare la sibillina mi fai un favore.che caspita avresti da dire?



io?
Nulla.
Hai detto tutto tu.
Sono cretina e  non sto bene.
E sibillina a me? A me?:rotfl:

:festa:


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. La differenza si crea da sé nel momento stesso in cui entra qualcuno a raccontare di quanto gli piace zompare
> extra e sciolgono i cani. Non è difficile da capire.


Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma ok.


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti condivido , di più.
> ho usato traditori per gli ultimi due convinti provocatori e piagnoni solo perché è loro scelta definirsi tali con orgoglio.
> ma come ho già detto* la diffferenza la fanno solo i cretini*
> traditi o traditori che siano


this


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Spider...non c'è più un altro!
> Sono fedele ora.
> 
> :unhappy:


cavoli, davvero?????

allora e comunque... cazzi solo tuoi.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma quando mai



Tesluccia....


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io?
> Nulla.
> Hai detto tutto tu.
> Sono cretina e non sto bene.
> ...


aggiungici un complesso di persecuzione perché a questo punto veramente mipare che tu sia completamente fuori .
tutta l'ironia che dici di avere dove sta?prendi frasi leggere e le trasformi in anatemi? tuttoquesto per due cretini?
ripigliati tebe


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> chiaro, ma dì anche a lui de ritirà gli artiglietti però, che io me so rotta de esse accusata a vuoto da tutti e da tutto.
> 
> cmq son contenta che ci siamo chiariti e che se non altro *hai capito *che il mio commento era tutt'altro che una presa per il culo.
> l'importante è quello.
> ...


a essere puntigliosi non l'ho _capito_, l'hai scritto tu e ho deciso di crederci.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> cavoli, davvero?????
> 
> allora e comunque... *cazzi solo tuoi*.



magari...uff...non si batte chiodo...non tanto come vorrei...

ma uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungici un complesso di persecuzione perché a questo punto veramente mipare che tu sia completamente fuori .
> tutta l'ironia che dici di avere dove sta?prendi frasi leggere e le trasformi in anatemi? tuttoquesto per due cretini?
> ripigliati tebe


oh oh oh oh!!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

e aggiungo un bel


*CVD!*


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma ok.


Vuol dire che è inevitabile, cretini o meno. Perchè o pensiamo che fondamentalmente qui dentro più del novanta per cento dell'utentame è composto da cretini (e sono anche d'accordo ma per altre ragioni), o sennò perchè è inevitabile che si crei una contrapposizione su qualcosa di fondamentale su un forum a tema come questo. Non è difficile da capire. [2]


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

vabbé  fai pure la sciocchina.ciao





Tebe ha detto:


> oh oh oh oh!!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> a essere puntigliosi non l'ho _capito_, l'hai scritto tu e ho deciso di crederci.


Passà, e mò basta.

credici, credici.. l'ho riletto anche io.

lo hai male intepretato, ti fidi?
rileggilo.


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti condivido , di più.
> ho usato traditori per gli ultimi due convinti provocatori e piagnoni solo perché è loro scelta definirsi tali con orgoglio.
> ma come ho già detto la diffferenza la fanno solo i cretini
> traditi o traditori che siano


la differenza la fate voi.
vi sentite migliori(ma de che, poi??) e vi comportate di conseguenza.
dovreste capire che se uno dice una cosa, se è una cazzata è na cazzata indipendentemente se esce dalla bocca di un tradito o meno, e che se un traditore fa dei buoni discorsi, gli si da ragione indipendentemente dal fatto che non ne condividiamo le scelte in fatto di fedeltà.
io mica me ne vanto, io ho solo raccontato la mia esperienza personale in chiave ironica.
una volta so entrata qui da commentatrice, e tutti m'hanno accolto calorosamente perchè appunto non sapevano.
i traditi si relazionano con diffidenza e cattiveria a prescinde coi traditori, specie all'inizio se uno è novello, manco ascoltano cosa uno ha da dire, in molti attaccano e basta e sparano a zero, a prescidere, alla cieca.
invece i traditori solo per il fatto di essere qui vuol dire che se non altro il passo di esporsi l'hanno fatto, già hanno fatto mea culpa ammettendo di essere colpevoli; li vedo più aperti al dialogo, più reattivi.
avere due corna in testa non vi rende persone migliori, come ve lo devo far capire?
come farle non rende necessariamente persone peggiori di voi, anzi.
magari ci rende più stronzi, ma che ne sapete uno che ha passato o perchè arriva a certe cose?
distinguetevi per altro, per altre buone qualità, non per portar questo fardello.
AMEN


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuol dire che è inevitabile, cretini o meno. Perchè o pensiamo che fondamentalmente qui dentro più del novanta per cento dell'utentame è composto da cretini (e sono anche d'accordo ma per altre ragioni), o sennò perchè è inevitabile che si crei una contrapposizione su qualcosa di fondamentale su un forum a tema come questo. Non è difficile da capire. [2]


Direi che tra contrapposizione e il clima di indubbia serenità che spesso si respira ce ne passa.
Non è difficile da capire. [3]


----------



## VikyMaria (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Non farei passare il messaggio che confessare il tradimento sia un'atto d'amore.
> Confessare un tradimento è una cavolata. Non porta a nulla di buono.
> In primis, l'altro NON CAPIRA'
> poi..non è vero che lo fai per l'altro, lo fai per vivere meglio con i tuoi sensi di colpa; per condividere il senso di colpa con l'altro, praticamente ti scarichi la responsabilità
> ...




Ecco, perche' mi piace il forum: ognittanto , ma anche spesso.... trovo opinioni e frasi su cui riflettere, di cui tenere memoria, come questa! Non la quoto perche' la condivido, o perche' mi son trovata l'alibi della vita.... ma perche' e' ben formulata e logica! E mi aiutera', nel mio casino mentale.....


Ok, chiedo scusa per questo "OT", continuate pure.....


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuol dire che è inevitabile, cretini o meno. Perchè o pensiamo che fondamentalmente qui dentro più del novanta per cento dell'utentame è composto da cretini (e sono anche d'accordo ma per altre ragioni), o sennò perchè è inevitabile che si crei una contrapposizione su qualcosa di fondamentale su un forum a tema come questo. Non è difficile da capire. [2]


Esatto


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Direi che tra contrapposizione e il clima di indubbia serenità che spesso si respira ce ne passa.
> Non è difficile da capire. [3]


Eh, ma non puoi farci nulla. Gente di diversa indole, estrazione, cultura che parla per lo più di argomenti personalissimi, che pretendi? E' facile da capire, no?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé  fai pure la sciocchina.ciao


ciao


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuol dire che è inevitabile, cretini o meno. Perchè o pensiamo che fondamentalmente qui dentro più del novanta per cento dell'utentame è composto da cretini (e sono anche d'accordo ma per altre ragioni), o sennò perchè è inevitabile che si crei una contrapposizione su qualcosa di fondamentale su un forum a tema come questo. Non è difficile da capire. [2]


joey la contrapposizione tra persone intelligenti rimane sempre in confini civili e costruttivi (a volte).ma con l'inserimento dell'idiozia provocatoria diventa tutto sterile e di cattivo gusto


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma non puoi farci nulla. Gente di diversa indole, estrazione, cultura che parla per lo più di argomenti personalissimi, che pretendi? E' facile da capire, no?


Infatti .
Direi che io e te stiamo disquisendo del nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> joey la contrapposizione tra persone intelligenti rimane sempre in confini civili e costruttivi (a volte).ma con l'inserimento dell'idiozia provocatoria diventa tutto sterile e di cattivo gusto


Ho già scritto rispondendo a Sangre.


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Passà, e mò basta.
> 
> credici, credici.. l'ho riletto anche io.
> 
> ...


non lo rileggo, mi fido.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> la differenza la fate voi.
> vi sentite migliori(ma de che, poi??) e vi comportate di conseguenza.
> dovreste capire che se uno dice una cosa, se è una cazzata è na cazzata indipendentemente se esce dalla bocca di un tradito o meno, e che se un traditore fa dei buoni discorsi, gli si da ragione indipendentemente dal fatto che non ne condividiamo le scelte in fatto di fedeltà.
> io mica me ne vanto, io ho solo raccontato la mia esperienza personale in chiave ironica.
> ...



esatto, il brutto e che non se ne accorgono.
Sono in buona fede, di questo ne sono sicura


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Infatti .
> Direi che io e te stiamo disquisendo del nulla.


Ma infatti non è che mi lamentassi di contrapposizione e maleducazione molesta...


----------



## Zod (28 Novembre 2012)

E CHE DIAVOLO C'è DI MALE NELL'INFEDELTà PURAMENTE SESSUALE ha detto:
			
		

> Prova a metterti nei panni dell'altra persona. Immagina di essere innamorata di un ragazzo, di riporre in lui la tua fiducia, di fare progetti di lungo periodo, di viverci insieme la tua giovinezza. Poi un giorno scopri che ti tradiva, solo sessualmente, con ogni patata che gli capitava a tiro. Che mentre ti faceva le carezze pensava alla scopata del giorno dopo con l'amica di turno.
> 
> Ora ti domando : c'è del male nell'infedeltà puramente sessuale?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Prova a metterti nei panni dell'altra persona. Immagina di essere innamorata di un ragazzo, di riporre in lui la tua fiducia, di fare progetti di lungo periodo, di viverci insieme la tua giovinezza. Poi un giorno scopri che ti tradiva, solo sessualmente, con ogni patata che gli capitava a tiro. Che mentre ti faceva le carezze pensava alla scopata del giorno dopo con l'amica di turno.
> 
> Ora ti domando : c'è del male nell'infedeltà puramente sessuale?
> 
> ...


complimenti.
sintetico e molto efficace.
cosi ci piace.


----------



## passante (28 Novembre 2012)

va bene, io vado a correre.
così mi prendo un po' di pioggia e mi si annacquano i pensieri.
oppure m'affogo.
oppure mi spunta l'erba sulla testa.
ma, insomma, qualcosa succede.
che la solitudine stasera non va bene. 

ciao.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se continui a stare qui tradirai ancora di più!!!
> A me fanno questo effetto quando leggo certe cose, anche perchè sappilo...non andrà mai bene niente!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mamma mia che palle 'sto vittimismo però.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e aggiungo un bel





Tebe ha detto:


> *CVD!*


Ma cosa? dimostrare cosa Tebe? che se entra un troll, eclatante troll, che piglia per il culo tutti e innesca un casino della madonna... tu lo difendi perchè si è proclamato traditore?Arriva una pischella(xena, non me ne volere) spandendo saccenze che colpiscono chi è in difficoltà qui dentro come coltellate vere e... noi abbiamo pugnalato? Guarda che sei troppo sulle difensive. Non credo sia questo lo spirito che ti hanno dimostrato le persone, non nick, qua dentro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

*Comunque*

Tutto questo parlare battere e ribattere sull'atteggiamento vero o presunto degli utenti verso il tema del forum in base al loro orientamento morale e sessuale non è una cosa che si legga volentieri a lungo.
Rilevo una carenza di contenuti a favore dello sterile dibattere sulla genuinità degli interventi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tutto questo parlare battere e ribattere sull'atteggiamento vero o presunto degli utenti verso il tema del forum in base al loro orientamento morale e sessuale non è una cosa che si legga volentieri a lungo.
> Rilevo una carenza di contenuti a favore dello sterile dibattere sulla genuinità degli interventi.


ah non ci sono contenuti dici? lo dici in base a cosa?


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> secondo me puoi scindere quello che ti pare, sesso, amore, salute, divertimento, emozioni, ma più tagli la tua vita a pezzettini, più la sottrai all’altra persona, meno alla fine ti lasci amare (e meno ci guadagni a dispetto delle apparenze).


Che bel post


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia che palle 'sto vittimismo però.



hai ragione ne vedo davvero un sacco


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma cosa? dimostrare cosa Tebe? che se entra un troll, eclatante troll, che piglia per il culo tutti e innesca un casino della madonna... tu lo difendi perchè si è proclamato traditore?Arriva una pischella(xena, non me ne volere) spandendo saccenze che colpiscono chi è in difficoltà qui dentro come coltellate vere e... noi abbiamo pugnalato? Guarda che sei troppo sulle difensive. Non credo sia questo lo spirito che ti hanno dimostrato le persone, non nick, qua dentro.​





perchè ti senti presa in causa?​


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma cosa? dimostrare cosa Tebe? che se entra un troll, eclatante troll, che piglia per il culo tutti e innesca un casino della madonna... tu lo difendi perchè si è proclamato traditore?Arriva una pischella(xena, non me ne volere) spandendo saccenze che colpiscono chi è in difficoltà qui dentro come coltellate vere e... noi abbiamo pugnalato? Guarda che sei troppo sulle difensive. Non credo sia questo lo spirito che ti hanno dimostrato le persone, non nick, qua dentro.​




Mò, lasciando un attimo perdere Massinfedele, ma che palle "gli utenti in difficoltà". Le "coltellate vere". Ou, e anche basta. Se uno viene su un forum o prende per buono il fatto che c'è anche chi la pensa diversamente oppure è meglio che non ci viene. Perchè a me pare che qua al traditore di turno capita sempre la stessa sorte. Sempre, a prescindere dalla pischelletta o meno. E che palle, direi. Gli utenti che soffrono. Io li capisco, mica no. Ma non faccio volontariato.​


----------



## Zod (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> la differenza la fate voi.
> vi sentite migliori(ma de che, poi??) e vi comportate di conseguenza.
> dovreste capire che se uno dice una cosa, se è una cazzata è na cazzata indipendentemente se esce dalla bocca di un tradito o meno, e che se un traditore fa dei buoni discorsi, gli si da ragione indipendentemente dal fatto che non ne condividiamo le scelte in fatto di fedeltà.
> io mica me ne vanto, io ho solo raccontato la mia esperienza personale in chiave ironica.
> ...


Non c'é cultura o religione che ammetta il tradimento. Alcune ammettono l'omicidio, ma il tradimento nessuna. Per tradimento si intende relazionarsi sessualmente con altre persone, diverse dal partner, a sua insaputa, in un contesto di fedeltà coniugale data per ovvia.
E' impossibile da accettare, é una vigliaccata immonda. Nessuno ti impedisce di scopare chi ti pare, ma non é moralmente accettabile che tu lo faccia tradendo il tuo partner. Tu vuoi i benefici della relazione stabile, senza pagarne uno dei costi, che é la fedeltà. Fondamentalmente stai rubando, ma non denaro, una cosa molto piú preziosa. Stai rubando la vita del tuo partner ufficiale.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma cosa? dimostrare cosa Tebe? che se entra un troll, eclatante troll, che piglia per il culo tutti e innesca un casino della madonna... tu lo difendi perchè si è proclamato traditore?Arriva una pischella(xena, non me ne volere) spandendo saccenze che colpiscono chi è in difficoltà qui dentro come coltellate vere e... noi abbiamo pugnalato? Guarda che sei troppo sulle difensive. Non credo sia questo lo spirito che ti hanno dimostrato le persone, non nick, qua dentro.​




e aggiungo che se mi vedi sulla difensiva, visto che anche io ho dimostrato cose a voi, fatti due domande.​


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò, lasciando un attimo perdere Massinfedele, ma che palle "gli utenti in difficoltà". Le "coltellate vere". Ou, e anche basta. Se uno viene su un forum o prende per buono il fatto che c'è anche chi la pensa diversamente oppure è meglio che non ci viene. Perchè a me pare che qua al traditore di turno capita sempre la stessa sorte. Sempre, a prescindere dalla pischelletta o meno. E che palle, direi. Gli utenti che soffrono. Io li capisco, mica no. Ma non faccio volontariato.


Stasera ti quoto a prescindere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè ti senti presa in causa?


è abbastanza evidente il perchè:
io (e stermy prima di me) abbiamo capito il giochino del troll, io sono entrata nel merito del personaggio che interpretava e io ho scritto il post in seguito al quale ha deciso di lasciare il personaggio.
Io ho mandato a cagare xena 4 volte per 4 post in cui derideva il sentire di chi è stato tradito. 
Sono io il problema? dimmelo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah non ci sono contenuti dici? lo dici in base a cosa?


In base a quello che leggo sbriciolata.
E non sto parlando delle risse e dei cazzeggi, quelli neanche li considero.
È come se a molti utenti servisse poggiare solidamente le proprie convinzioni sostenendo o contrastando le storie altrui quando non direttamente il personaggio( o nickname)
Esempio: che Tebe debba diventare un punto focale ogni volta che scrive in discussioni non aperte da lei( non nel suo blog), e che ci si accanisca su di lei come rappresentante dei traditori, mi rappresenta  un punto a vantaggio suo e dieci punti  a svantaggio di chi la prende come perno. E questo rafforza in me l'idea che non ci sia convinzione neanche su se stessi, in molti casi di utenti qui presenti.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è abbastanza evidente il perchè:
> io (e stermy prima di me) abbiamo capito il giochino del troll, io sono entrata nel merito del personaggio che interpretava e io ho scritto il post in seguito al quale ha deciso di lasciare il personaggio.
> Io ho mandato a cagare xena 4 volte per 4 post in cui derideva il sentire di chi è stato tradito.
> Sono io il problema? dimmelo



no, non sei assolutamente tu il problema, almeno per me.
Infatti non sto dibattendo sul troll.
Posso pensare che non lo sia?
Devo adeguarmi al sentire comune?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò, lasciando un attimo perdere Massinfedele, ma che palle "gli utenti in difficoltà". Le "coltellate vere". Ou, e anche basta. Se uno viene su un forum o prende per buono il fatto che c'è anche chi la pensa diversamente oppure è meglio che non ci viene. Perchè a me pare che qua al traditore di turno capita sempre la stessa sorte. Sempre, a prescindere dalla pischelletta o meno. E che palle, direi. Gli utenti che soffrono. Io li capisco, mica no. Ma non faccio volontariato.


ma neanche li pigli per il culo o ti metti in cattedra per dire tu come si debbano sentire, mi pare. E non si tratta mica di volontariato, si tratta di elementare rispetto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> conte ma lei è un gran furbacchione e sente solo ciò che vuole sentire eh!
> massì dai, una grande tribù(di stronzi, quando ve ce mettete)
> e fortuna che so entrata dicendo che era un'allegra famigliola PACIOSA addirittura....
> fortuna!
> dovevo essermi rincoglionita del tutto...


Si sono un gran furbacchione...
Chiuso nella mia torre autoreferenziale...
E credimi...

Se tu stai a debita distanza vedi le cose in una certa prospettiva come in uno scenario da Mega Salvi Show e ti fai due risate no?

Tanto ti dici...

Tutta questa gente, non mi paga le bollette...

QUindi perchè darsene pensiero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In base a quello che leggo sbriciolata.
> E non sto parlando delle risse e dei cazzeggi, quelli neanche li considero.
> È come se a molti utenti servisse poggiare solidamente le proprie convinzioni sostenendo o contrastando le storie altrui quando non direttamente il personaggio( o nickname)
> Esempio: che *Tebe debba diventare un punto focale ogni volta che scrive in discussioni non aperte da lei*( non nel suo blog), e che ci si accanisca su di lei come rappresentante dei traditori, mi rappresenta  un punto a vantaggio suo e dieci punti  a svantaggio di chi la prende come perno. E questo rafforza in me l'idea che non ci sia convinzione neanche su se stessi, in molti casi di utenti qui presenti.


ad essere sincera, se non erro... questo non è avvenuto ad opera dei traditi. Ovvio che chi più si espone in una discussione.. si piglia più selciate. Questo vale per tutti. Guarda Diletta. L'abbiamo massacrata.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma neanche li pigli per il culo o ti metti in cattedra per dire tu come si debbano sentire, mi pare. E non si tratta mica di volontariato, si tratta di elementare rispetto.


Qua mi pare che il tiro al piccione cominci regolarmente da un lato ben preciso. Poi oh, parliamo di un forum dove ci sono dei fusi totali di testa talebani ai quali si dice che invece di avere gravi problemi hanno grandi principi. Capisci bene che, prese di culo presunte o meno,  spesso non è che ci sia sto dialogo, più che altro manco si cerca.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti ammetto di essermi un pò stupita leggendolo.
> Perchè picchiano di brutto qui.


Ma dei...dei...
Ma cosa dici su...
Picchiare di brutto?

Il massimo che possono picchiare sono i tasti del pc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non sei assolutamente tu il problema, almeno per me.
> Infatti non sto dibattendo sul troll.
> Posso pensare che non lo sia?
> Devo adeguarmi al sentire comune?


Ma per la carità, puoi pure pensare che fosse la fata del dentino. Ti converrebbe dubitarne però perchè tutto questo è nato proprio da lui.Togliti lo sfizio di rileggerti le cose da un altro punto di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In base a quello che leggo sbriciolata.
> E non sto parlando delle risse e dei cazzeggi, quelli neanche li considero.
> È come se a molti utenti servisse poggiare solidamente le proprie convinzioni sostenendo o contrastando le storie altrui quando non direttamente il personaggio( o nickname)
> Esempio: che Tebe debba diventare un punto focale ogni volta che scrive in discussioni non aperte da lei( non nel suo blog), e che ci si accanisca su di lei come rappresentante dei traditori, mi rappresenta  un punto a vantaggio suo e dieci punti  a svantaggio di chi la prende come perno. E questo rafforza in me l'idea che non ci sia convinzione neanche su se stessi, in molti casi di utenti qui presenti.


Ma porco can...
Vuoi stare un po' zitta eh?
Tu e le tue sconcertanti verità...

Tu credi forse che qui dentro la maggioranza colga tutto ciò?

Ma se du anni che ci gioco sopra....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E credimi...
Più uno è insicuro più pestola...


----------



## Zod (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. La differenza si crea da sé nel momento stesso in cui entra qualcuno a raccontare di quanto gli piace zompare
> extra e sciolgono i cani. Non è difficile da capire.


Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutti, scattano le prenotazioni.
Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutt, di nascosto dal suo amato, si sciolgono i leoni.
Perché?
Perché sembra che si vantano di fare del male a qualcuno mentre loro godono, e dicono di amarlo pure questo qualcuno.
E' ovvio che ci si incazzi, anche se non traditi, perché non é eticamente accettabile ascoltare qualcuno che parla di quanto gode a tradire il suo partner.
Se entra uno e inizia a raccontare di quanto si diverte a bastonare i cani tu ti ci incazzi oppure discuti di bastoni?

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutti, scattano le prenotazioni.
> Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutt, di nascosto dal suo amato, si sciolgono i leoni.
> Perché?
> Perché sembra che si vantano di fare del male a qualcuno mentre loro godono, e dicono di amarlo pure questo qualcuno.
> ...


Ecco. Tipo. E' ovvio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ad essere sincera, se non erro... questo non è avvenuto ad opera dei traditi. Ovvio che chi più si espone in una discussione.. si piglia più selciate. Questo vale per tutti. Guarda Diletta. L'abbiamo massacrata.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma sul serio pensi che Diletta, che una donna del calbro di Diletta si sia sentita massacrata?

Uè? Ma dove siamo? Eh?

Sai cosa avrà pensato una donna come Diletta?

Ma cos'hanno sti qua...sembrano tutti matti...ma ti rendi conto? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E tutta la vostra caciara è servita a spostare Diletta di un millimetro dalle sue posizioni? No eh?

Diletta è una che ti dice, ok hai tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma io vivo secondo a quello che pare a me...e non secondo a quello che piace a te...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma dai cavoli...mica siamo in un ring eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua mi pare che il tiro al piccione cominci regolarmente da un lato ben preciso. Poi oh, parliamo di un forum dove ci sono dei fusi totali di testa talebani ai quali si dice che invece di avere gravi problemi hanno grandi principi. Capisci bene che, prese di culo presunte o meno,  spesso non è che ci sia sto dialogo, più che altro manco si cerca.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Bellissima questa la bloggo...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> *Ma sul serio pensi che Diletta, che una donna del calbro di Diletta si sia sentita massacrata?
> *
> Uè? Ma dove siamo? Eh?
> ...


esatto, proprio quello che intendevo. A me personalmente dispiace molto di più non smuovere una persona che dice di non riuscire a uscire dalla sua sofferenza, che non convincere Diletta che si sta facendo condizionare dallo psicocoso che auspica come soluzione finale la secchezza della prostata.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutti, scattano le prenotazioni.
> Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutt, di nascosto dal suo amato, si sciolgono i leoni.
> Perché?
> Perché sembra che si vantano di fare del male a qualcuno mentre loro godono, e dicono di amarlo pure questo qualcuno.
> ...


Grande e bloggo pure questo...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutti, scattano le prenotazioni.
> Se entra una e dice che scopa con tutt, di nascosto dal suo amato, si sciolgono i leoni.
> Perché?
> Perché sembra che si vantano di fare del male a qualcuno mentre loro godono, e dicono di amarlo pure questo qualcuno.
> ...


Non è eticamente accettabile?
Però è la verità, altrimenti perché lo si farebbe?
Se un traditore invece si presenta col cilicio diventa il coglione di turno che ha fatto la cazzata e che vuole pure pentirsene, ma che è?

Tiro al piccione

E vi invito a moderare queste similitudini tra creature inermi (veramente inermi) ed esseri umani, che per quanto onesti difficilmente sono del tutto esenti da responsabilità


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma per la carità, puoi pure pensare che fosse la fata del dentino. Ti converrebbe dubitarne però perchè tutto questo è nato proprio da lui.Togliti lo sfizio di rileggerti le cose da un altro punto di vista.



anche tu allora.
Nessuna delle due ha le prove di ciò che asserisce.

E riquoto il tiro al piccione di joey


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto, proprio quello che intendevo. A me personalmente dispiace molto di più non smuovere una persona che dice di non riuscire a uscire dalla sua sofferenza, che non convincere Diletta che si sta facendo condizionare dallo psicocoso che auspica come soluzione finale la secchezza della prostata.


Suvvia...ma forse sieta stati sviati dal nome xena...

Ed è tutto un caso di xenafobia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dai su...
Non esistono persone che non riescono ad uscire dalla loro sofferenza.
Ma molte che non "vogliono".
Provo compassione solo per quelle che non "possono".


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto, proprio quello che intendevo. A me personalmente dispiace molto di più non smuovere una persona che dice di non riuscire a uscire dalla sua sofferenza, che non convincere Diletta che si sta facendo condizionare dallo psicocoso che auspica come soluzione finale la secchezza della prostata.


Perchè tu sei buona e responsabile e fai volontariato. Ma non è mica sempre giusto, né saggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è eticamente accettabile?
> Però è la verità, altrimenti perché lo si farebbe?
> Se un traditore invece si presenta col cilicio diventa il coglione di turno che ha fatto la cazzata e che vuole pure pentirsene, ma che è?
> 
> ...


dipende dal punto di vista: i piccioni sono cannibali...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche tu allora.
> Nessuna delle due ha le prove di ciò che asserisce.
> 
> E riquoto il tiro al piccione di joey


beh... inzomma... comunque io non pensavo fosse un troll all'inizio... mi è venuto il dubbio quando ho visto la polvere che... faceva alzare agli altri


----------



## Zod (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è eticamente accettabile?
> Però è la verità, altrimenti perché lo si farebbe?
> Se un traditore invece si presenta col cilicio diventa il coglione di turno che ha fatto la cazzata e che vuole pure pentirsene, ma che è?
> 
> ...


Ottimo, hai appena dimostrato che il fastidio dei traditi verso i traditori "vanitosi" é direttamente proporzionale al fastidio dei traditori verso i traditori "pentiti".

Chissà come mai ...

S*B


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma per la carità, puoi pure pensare che fosse la fata del dentino. Ti converrebbe dubitarne però perchè tutto questo è nato proprio da lui.Togliti lo sfizio di rileggerti le cose da un altro punto di vista.


avete rotto le palle co sta storia rega.
non so de chi state a parla ma io so io e l'unica altra volta che so entrata nel forum ero "fluo", ho detto du minchiate e fatto du chiacchiere in generale dicendo la mia su una discussione già aperta e basta, mai più entrata, ed era mesi fa. 
questa era la prima volta che postavo e aprivo una discussione.
non capisco perchè un altro utente, come mi è stato detto, magari pure fedele in realtà, debba sloggarsi e fingersi una certa xena giusto per farsele dare da tutti i traditi incazzati come iene, e questo tanto per portare acqua al suo mulino.
è na scusa che può reggere per un po' ma ormai è più di un giorno che portiamo avanti sto thread e che vedete come arringo e difendo le mie posizioni quindi sarebbe proprio da coglioni farlo se io non fossi io e se me fossi inventata tutto, che motivazione avrei?
ma manco fosse che me so inventata la storia infinita...me pare na storia comune come tante..

ma poi davvero, ma IL NOCCIOLO della questione deve esse se io in realtà so omo e pure fedele?
perchè travisate tutto?
perchè non focalizzate invece sulla domanda...

e basta co sta storia che ho attaccato e deriso!!
RILEGGETEVI come ho aperto la discussione iniziale....parlavo della mia esperienza senza attaccare nessuno.
chiedevo pareri.magari in modo un po' ironico ma cazzo...fatevela na risata ogni tanto! o non sapete più ride per colpa de quelle??e che palle allore..
se poi ho alzato i toni(e ripeto, POI) e arruffato il pelo, è stato PERCHè mi avete attaccato voi per primi, come bestie inferocite.
e non dite di no che le prove stanno lì e basta rileggere.
quindi altro che dialogo civile.
io l'esame di coscienza me lo faccio, ma fatevelo anche voi PRIMA, va'.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ottimo, hai appena dimostrato che il fastidio dei traditi verso i traditori "vanitosi" é direttamente proporzionale al fastidio dei traditori verso i traditori "pentiti".
> 
> Chissà come mai ...
> 
> S*B


No perché non hai colto la sfumatura del mio discorso. Colpa mia.
Io sono tutt'altro che d'accordo.
Sto semplicemente dicendo che in qualsiasi veste si presenti il traditore non è mai ben accolto.


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ottimo, hai appena dimostrato che *il fastidio dei traditi verso i traditori "vanitosi" é direttamente proporzionale al fastidio dei traditori verso i traditori "pentiti".
> *
> Chissà come mai ...
> 
> S*B


Eh già


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è eticamente accettabile?
> Però è la verità, altrimenti perché lo si farebbe?
> Se un traditore invece si presenta col cilicio diventa il coglione di turno che ha fatto la cazzata e che vuole pure pentirsene, ma che è?
> 
> ...


Ma l'esempio dei cani è emblematico.
Perchè io non li bastono, ma per me sono bestie.
E mi fa male vedere che dei cani stiano meglio dei cristiani.

Piuttosto a sto mondo ci sono utilizzi differenti degli animali.

Casomai forse si dice, che uno che entra qui, prudente, prima di aprirsi, cerca di indovinare il giusto modo di porsi.

Cioè non vai a parlare di che scommesse sui cani da lotta e sul come allevarli per renderli aggressivi e violenti, in un forum dove si parla dell'allevamento dei cani.

Cioè si dice non si va nella curva degli ultrà che so della roma a tifare che so la juve no?
Perchè è pisciare controvento...

Però in ogni caso è evidente che certi ospiti come xena danno lo spunto alle persone per chiaccherare no?

Per esempio per me Massinfedele è stato un ottimo accentratore.
E ci sono persone che sanno attirare tutti nel sacco, poi chiudono il sacco e lo gettano nel fiume.

E se vanno...

E tutti dentro nel sacco a discutere su come liberarsi dalla situazion...

E il sacco sprofonda inesorabile nel fiume.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... inzomma... comunque io non pensavo fosse un troll all'inizio... mi è venuto il dubbio quando ho visto la polvere che... faceva alzare agli altri


sinceramente io quella polvere la vedo ogni volta che entra un traditore.
Tu no.
Percezioni diverse.
E ripeto che ho visto solo un nick che ha un modo di porsi un pò diverso.
Come toy.
Come viky maria e come me all'inizio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei buona e responsabile e fai volontariato. Ma non è mica sempre giusto, né saggio.


ma và che non faccio volontariato. Solo che a me... confrontarmi con un tradito non causa disagio... perchè il disagio lo vivo in altre occasioni, con altre persone. Ognuno ha le sue colpe, io ne ho di grosse e non me la racconto.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dipende dal punto di vista: i piccioni sono cannibali...


che boni da mangiare i piccioni.
Ne ho magnato uno ripieno ad Assisi che me lo sogno ancora adesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ottimo, hai appena dimostrato che il fastidio dei traditi verso i traditori "vanitosi" é direttamente proporzionale al fastidio dei traditori verso i traditori "pentiti".
> 
> Chissà come mai ...
> 
> S*B


Personalmente non è che mi da fastidio una categoria piuttosto che un'altra. Diciamo
che è caso per caso. Comunque mi sa che hai capito male quello che intendeva dire Chiara.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma và che non faccio volontariato. Solo che a me... confrontarmi con un tradito non causa disagio... perchè il disagio lo vivo in altre occasioni, con altre persone. Ognuno ha le sue colpe, io ne ho di grosse e non me la racconto.


Ma non è che da fastidio a te, solo che tu ti metti istantaneamente dalla parte dei deboli ed indifesi, o
quelli che tu percepisci come tali. E' automatico. Perchè oh, sei fatta così.


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

boh, non capisco che mai si dovrebbe scrivere, se non le proprie personalissime opinioni...

adesso sembra sia necessario stare attenti a destra e a manca, ma che? scherziamo?
piuttosto, chi vuole, usi la moderazione, no?

scrivere qui è come camminare su un campo minato in primavera: il prato è pieno di fiori, ma le mine scoppiano lo stesso

a me va bene così/a me va così bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> avete rotto le palle co sta storia rega.
> non so de chi state a parla ma io so io e l'unica altra volta che so entrata nel forum ero "fluo", ho detto du minchiate e fatto du chiacchiere in generale dicendo la mia su una discussione già aperta e basta, mai più entrata, ed era mesi fa.
> questa era la prima volta che postavo e aprivo una discussione.
> non capisco perchè un altro utente, come mi è stato detto, magari pure fedele in realtà, debba sloggarsi e fingersi una certa xena giusto per farsele dare da tutti i traditi incazzati come iene, e questo tanto per portare acqua al suo mulino.
> ...


non stavamo parlando di te. Non ho mai creduto che tu fossi un troll. Scusa xena ma tu sei arrivata in un momento un po' delicato... c'erano acque agitate già prima che arrivassi tu. Però... l'ironia è una cosa...il sarcasmo un'altra. E tu, secondo me, sei stata sarcastica, supponente e irritante. Ma potrebbe essere solo un problema di modi parole e stile. Io mi sono incazzata come una pantera con due persone qua dentro e adesso sono tra quelle cho ho più care. Nessuna dei due era un traditore, tra l'altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che da fastidio a te, solo che tu ti metti istantaneamente dalla parte *dei deboli ed indifesi, o
> quelli che tu percepisci come tali*. E' automatico. Perchè oh, sei fatta così.


Sì... beh... a osannare i mejo fighi der bigoncio sono già in tanti, generalmente


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, non capisco che mai si dovrebbe scrivere, se non le proprie personalissime opinioni...
> 
> adesso sembra sia necessario stare attenti a destra e a manca, ma che? scherziamo?
> piuttosto, chi vuole, usi la moderazione, no?
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Allora c'è al bar, uno degli ubriaconi storici.
E finchè siamo lì, tiene una grandissima orazione nei confronti dei nostri fratelli extracomunitari.
Dobbiamo aiutarli, accoglierli, ecc..ecc..ecc...che sono qui per lavorare...fanno i lavori che non vogliamo fare noi, si adattano a tutto...ecc..ecc...

Ad un certo punto entra un africano a comperare un biglietto del bus.

E vedi sto qua che inizia..." Bruto scarbonasso...fora da de qua..."

E così sai è la mia esperienza di vita.
Amo le persone a tolleranza misurata: quelle che ti dicono come la pensano, prima che tu parli con loro.

Invece diffido sistematicamente dei proclamatori di tolleranza, fratellanza, peace and love, ecc..ecc..ecc..
Perchè si comportano SEMPRE come quell'ubriacone. 

Se osservi danno sempre per scontato che tutte le persone a sto mondo siano come loro.
E dato che loro di necessità sono persone per bene, ne consegue che tutti quelli che sono diversi, siano delle persone per male.

( Scarbonasso sta per biscia nera)


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... inzomma... comunque io non pensavo fosse un troll all'inizio... mi è venuto il dubbio quando ho visto la polvere che... faceva alzare agli altri


Alzo la polvere perchè so fatta così, perchè le cose non te le mando a dì e se c'è da dì rispondo e pure a dovere, MA soprattutto...perchè parlo di un argomento SCOMODO.
perchè comunque parlo de corna e da quello che capito (anche se effettivamente di discussioni non ne ho seguite granchè perchè più che altro leggiucchiavo blog) CHIUNQUE parli de corna e lo ammette sta sul culo a tutti quindi alza polveroni..
o sbaglio?
poi magari dico na cazzata perchè lo ammetto e ripeto, so nova di qui quindi effettivamente non saprei di se gira sempre così, che se creano discussioni così lunghe e intense intendo, però sicuro che le poche che ho letto che cominciava un traditore se ne sentiva di di ogni.


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2012)

.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì... beh... a osannare i mejo fighi der bigoncio sono già in tanti, generalmente


Appunto ho scritto quelli che percepisci come tali, perchè qua dentro, a mio modestissimo avviso, veramente nessuno osanna i mejo fighi der bigoncio, se non sono traditi, in crisi da almeno qualhe tempo e magari con l'insulto facile.


----------



## VikyMaria (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dipende dal punto di vista: i piccioni sono cannibali...




Sbriciolata, ero anche io tentata a citare K. Lorentz, ma non sapevo come fare!


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e aggiungo che se mi vedi sulla difensiva, visto che anche io ho dimostrato cose a voi, fatti due domande.



comunque, vorrei avere una risposta a quanto sopra.
Perchè ripeto anche io ho dimostrato cose a voi e se mi percepite sulla difensiva, forse forse qualche domanda dovreste farvela.
A meno che non bolliamo di nuovo il tutto con il fatto che non sto bene (ma era ironico) che sono sciocchina (ma era ironico) o prendo per il culo ( e quello non era ironico)
Ripeto che non sei tu, ma ho quotato un tuo pensiero


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Alzo la polvere perchè so fatta così, perchè le cose non te le mando a dì e se c'è da dì rispondo e pure a dovere, MA soprattutto...perchè parlo di un argomento SCOMODO.
> perchè comunque parlo de corna e da quello che capito (anche se effettivamente di discussioni non ne ho seguite granchè perchè più che altro leggiucchiavo blog) CHIUNQUE parli de corna e lo ammette sta sul culo a tutti quindi alza polveroni..
> o sbaglio?
> poi magari dico na cazzata perchè lo ammetto e ripeto, so nova di qui quindi effettivamente non saprei di se gira sempre così, che se creano discussioni così lunghe e intense intendo, però sicuro che le poche che ho letto che cominciava un traditore se ne sentiva di di ogni.


ok, ma non sei tu il troll. Inutile che ti monti la testa. Abbiamo altri qui che alzano pure più polvere di te:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma cosa? dimostrare cosa Tebe? che se entra un troll, eclatante troll, che piglia per il culo tutti e innesca un casino della madonna... tu lo difendi perchè si è proclamato traditore?Arriva una pischella(xena, non me ne volere) spandendo saccenze che colpiscono chi è in difficoltà qui dentro come coltellate vere e... noi abbiamo pugnalato? *Guarda che sei troppo sulle difensive. Non credo sia questo lo spirito che ti hanno dimostrato le persone, non nick, qua dentro.*​





volevo fare il multi quote ma non ci sono ruscita.
I​


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Alzo la polvere perchè so fatta così, perchè le cose non te le mando a dì e se c'è da dì rispondo e pure a dovere, MA soprattutto...perchè parlo di un argomento SCOMODO.
> perchè comunque parlo de corna e da quello che capito (anche se effettivamente di discussioni non ne ho seguite granchè perchè più che altro leggiucchiavo blog) CHIUNQUE parli de corna e lo ammette sta sul culo a tutti quindi alza polveroni..
> o sbaglio?
> poi magari dico na cazzata perchè lo ammetto e ripeto, so nova di qui quindi effettivamente non saprei di se gira sempre così, che se creano discussioni così lunghe e intense intendo, però sicuro che le poche che ho letto che cominciava un traditore se ne sentiva di di ogni.


Si però abbozzala co sto romanesco che un utente che già scrive così ce l'abbiamo già e basta nonché avanza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque, vorrei avere una risposta a quanto sopra.
> Perchè ripeto anche io ho dimostrato cose a voi e se mi percepite sulla difensiva, forse forse qualche domanda dovreste farvela.
> A meno che non bolliamo di nuovo il tutto con il fatto che non sto bene (ma era ironico) che sono sciocchina (ma era ironico) o prendo per il culo ( e quello non era ironico)
> Ripeto che non sei tu, ma ho quotato un tuo pensiero


Te lo dico esattamente come l'ho pensato: è successo un merdone. Proprio di quelli grossi. E tu ci sei finita in mezzo perchè, guarda caso, anche tu sei subito pronta a schierarti con quelli in inferiorità numerica. E quando ti schieri sei persino peggio di me, talebana proprio. Ma qua i talebani non mancano. Poi c'erano altre cose... sotterranee diciamo, che hanno concorso ad agitare gli animi. A qualcuno non deve essere parso vero... sempre che sia stata una coincidenza. Per quello che tu non capisci, ma neppure io capisco, tutto il quadro d'insieme. Perchè è, appunto, un merdone. E noi, cara Tebe, dalla merda amiamo stare fuori.


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Allora c'è al bar, uno degli ubriaconi storici.
> E finchè siamo lì, tiene una grandissima orazione nei confronti dei nostri fratelli extracomunitari.
> Dobbiamo aiutarli, accoglierli, ecc..ecc..ecc...che sono qui per lavorare...fanno i lavori che non vogliamo fare noi, si adattano a tutto...ecc..ecc...
> ...


piuttosto direi che spesso si è tolleranti su alcune cose e su altre, meno
per via dell'esperienza fatta


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo dico esattamente come l'ho pensato: è successo un merdone. Proprio di quelli grossi. E tu ci sei finita in mezzo perchè, guarda caso, anche tu sei subito pronta a schierarti con quelli in inferiorità numerica. E quando ti schieri sei persino peggio di me, talebana proprio. Ma qua i talebani non mancano. Poi c'erano altre cose... sotterranee diciamo, che hanno concorso ad agitare gli animi. A qualcuno non deve essere parso vero... sempre che sia stata una coincidenza. Per quello che tu non capisci, ma neppure io capisco, tutto il quadro d'insieme. Perchè è, appunto, un merdone. E noi, cara Tebe, dalla merda amiamo stare fuori.



ma non è che ve la pigliate troppo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> piuttosto direi che spesso si è tolleranti su alcune cose e su altre, meno
> per via dell'esperienza fatta


Infatti.
E non me ne frega un casso se dire sono tollerante fa in.
Io.
Conte.

Da sempre:

Sono una persona pochissimo tollerante.

Premesso ciò, dialoghiamo.

Ma sono tollerantissimo su tutte le cose che personalmente considero: cazzate.

Sulle cose che per me sono importanti.
Non transigo.

Ma soprattutto evito di parlarne agli altri.

Così non possono cuccarmi.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> volevo fare il multi quote ma non ci sono ruscita.
> I


Ma io piuttosto fatico a credere che c si possa alterare per le storie storie che circolano qui.
Purquando da una posizione diametralmente opposta, o semplicemente perchè si attraversa un periodo difficile, prendersela e inalberarsi con uno (magari sconosciuto) che spara e sfoggia i fatti suoi la vedo sempre un po' una reazione esagerata.

Sinceramente quando queste cose accadono non le capisco. A me colpisce di più l'educazione delle persone, prima del loro vissuto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che ve la pigliate troppo?


e per nulla?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io piuttosto fatico a credere che c si possa alterare per le storie storie che circolano qui.
> Purquando da una posizione diametralmente opposta, o semplicemente perchè si attraversa un periodo difficile, prendersela e inalberarsi con uno (magari sconosciuto) che spara e sfoggia i fatti suoi la vedo sempre un po' una reazione esagerata.
> 
> Sinceramente quando queste cose accadono non le capisco. A me colpisce di più l'educazione delle persone, prima del loro vissuto.


A me invece importa solo del vissuto.
Quello conta.


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo dico esattamente come l'ho pensato: è successo un merdone. Proprio di quelli grossi. E tu ci sei finita in mezzo perchè, guarda caso, anche tu sei subito pronta a schierarti con quelli in inferiorità numerica. E quando ti schieri sei persino peggio di me, talebana proprio. Ma qua i talebani non mancano. *Poi c'erano altre cose... sotterranee diciamo, che hanno concorso ad agitare gli animi. A qualcuno non deve essere parso vero... sempre che sia stata una coincidenza. Per quello che tu non capisci, ma neppure io capisco, tutto il quadro d'insieme.* Perchè è, appunto, un merdone. E noi, cara Tebe, dalla merda amiamo stare fuori.


Boh, sarà che io certe dinamiche le afferro solo se mi ci ritrovo in mezzo... ma sul serio hai visto tutto questo nel thread di Massinfedele?

Io non so la storia del troll, non l'ho seguita. Ma a me è sembrato solo un tipo irritante e spocchioso che si è beccato una valanga di mazzate da tutti, riuniti amorevolmente per l'occasione


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me invece importa solo del vissuto.
> Quello conta.


Beh, si conta eccome. Però stiamo parlando di dialogo e rapporti anche aldilà delle storie. C'è anche questo, mi pare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che ve la pigliate troppo?


Brava Free. A me dispiace vedere Tebe che non posta più e dice che oramai non c'è più nulla che vada bene tra quello che dice, che tiene chiuso il suo blog... altrimenti sinceramente di 'sti giochini da terza elementare con i quali si divertono certe persone me ne fregherei


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti.
> *E non me ne frega un casso se dire sono tollerante fa in.*
> Io.
> Conte.
> ...



no no, io dico proprio che sono politicamente scorretta
a volte:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo dico esattamente come l'ho pensato: è successo un merdone. Proprio di quelli grossi. E tu ci sei finita in mezzo perchè, guarda caso, anche tu sei subito pronta a schierarti con quelli in inferiorità numerica. E quando ti schieri sei persino peggio di me, talebana proprio. Ma qua i talebani non mancano. Poi c'erano altre cose... sotterranee diciamo, che hanno concorso ad agitare gli animi. A qualcuno non deve essere parso vero... sempre che sia stata una coincidenza. Per quello che tu non capisci, ma neppure io capisco, tutto il quadro d'insieme. Perchè è, appunto, un merdone. E noi, cara Tebe, dalla merda amiamo stare fuori.


Ma ti rendi conto di che cumulo di stronzate. Non dico a te, quello che successe.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, si conta eccome. Però stiamo parlando di dialogo e rapporti anche aldilà delle storie. C'è anche questo, mi pare.


Allora dialoga meglio chi è più educato
o chi conosce tutte le lingue?

Rapporti?

Quali?

Mai pensato a giocarti seriamente i vantaggi di essere nel virtuale?

Quando parli con una persona non sai chi è e che cosa ha vissuto.

Vediamo degli esempi.
Tu dici: Mia moglie mi ha tradito.

Vediamo alcune possibili risposte:
Ti capisco, lo so è dura, è capitato anche a me, ma cosa vuoi sono tute putane le done.
Ahahahahahahaha....sei cornuto e me lo vieni perfino a dire.

Jon finchè non ti esponi, non sai mai realmente con chi hai a che fare.


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brava Free. A me dispiace vedere Tebe che non posta più e dice che oramai non c'è più nulla che vada bene tra quello che dice, che tiene chiuso il suo blog... altrimenti sinceramente di 'sti giochini da terza elementare con i quali si divertono certe persone me ne fregherei



Tebe non posta più?

ma i fora sono così, ci si appassiona a periodi, si va e si viene, il che è un bene, secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di che cumulo di stronzate. Non dico a te, quello che successe.


non l'ho chiamato merdone a caso


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo dico esattamente come l'ho pensato: è successo un merdone. Proprio di quelli grossi. E tu ci sei finita in mezzo perchè, guarda caso, anche tu sei subito pronta a schierarti con quelli in inferiorità numerica. *E quando ti schieri sei persino peggio di me, talebana proprio. *Ma qua i talebani non mancano. Poi c'erano altre cose... sotterranee diciamo, che hanno concorso ad agitare gli animi. A qualcuno non deve essere parso vero... sempre che sia stata una coincidenza. Per quello che tu non capisci, ma neppure io capisco, tutto il quadro d'insieme. Perchè è, appunto, un merdone. E noi, cara Tebe, dalla merda amiamo stare fuori.



L'unico merdone è stato l'ultimo 3d che ho aperto e che è stato completamente travisato.
talebana io?

Scusa ma non capisco.
Poi magari ho una percezione diversa di me stessa, ma talebana direi proprio di no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'unico merdone è stato l'ultimo 3d che ho aperto e che è stato completamente travisato.
> talebana io?
> 
> Scusa ma non capisco.
> Poi magari ho una percezione diversa di me stessa, ma talebana direi proprio di no.


diciamo che quando prendi a cuore qualcuno o qualcosa perdi leggermente di obiettività. Pasionaria? te gusta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io piuttosto fatico a credere che c si possa alterare per le storie storie che circolano qui.
> Purquando da una posizione diametralmente opposta, o semplicemente perchè si attraversa un periodo difficile, prendersela e inalberarsi con uno (magari sconosciuto) che spara e sfoggia i fatti suoi la vedo sempre un po' una reazione esagerata.
> 
> Sinceramente quando queste cose accadono non le capisco. A me colpisce di più l'educazione delle persone, prima del loro vissuto.



ma infatti io non mi altero,e a parte qualche sbrocco con Ultimo, a cui ho chiesto scusa per l'hpv, non credo di essere stata mai maleducata o talebana o altro. E altri utenti hanno notato questo "massacro" nei mie confronti. E non parlo di Chiara
Credo.
I miei toni sono ironici certo, ma mai sarcastici.
Credo che la mia educazione e la mia pazienza siano visibili a tutti.
Altri non lo sono stati, e adesso che sto mettendo qualche puntino sulle i, perchè la pazienza ha un limite, sono talebana.

Non lo so.
magari sbaglio iom, ma  credo di avere dato ampia dimostrazione di quello che sono, e non sono.
E se sono sulla difensiva forse qualcuno dovrebbe farsi qualche domanda.
Tutto qui.
Discorsi da sciocchina ovviamente


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brava Free. A me dispiace vedere Tebe che non posta più e dice che oramai non c'è più nulla che vada bene tra quello che dice, che tiene chiuso il suo blog... altrimenti sinceramente di 'sti giochini da terza elementare con i quali si divertono certe persone me ne fregherei


anche a me dispiace, sono sempre stata aperta al dialogo ma appunto.
Se sono così cambiata, forse avere il dubbio che qualcuno abbia esagerato?
sarò anche una stronza traditrice, ma ognuno di noi ha un limite.
Non è successo niente, sono qui, ma ripeto.
per quello che tutti noi abbiamo condiviso in questo tempo.
Fatevi qualche domanda.
Sono sempre io?

Poi se ho le paranoie ditemelo, ma non mi sembra


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti io non mi altero,e a parte qualche sbrocco con Ultimo, a cui ho chiesto scusa per l'hpv, non credo di essere stata mai maleducata o talebana o altro. E altri utenti hanno notato questo "massacro" nei mie confronti. E non parlo di Chiara
> Credo.
> I miei toni sono ironici certo, ma mai sarcastici.
> Credo che la mia educazione e la mia pazienza siano visibili a tutti.
> ...


minchia quanto dovevi essere tosta da adolescente tu:rotfl:
:rotfl: ma lascia stare Minerva che per affezione a te ha addirittura infranto il tabù del chiedere l'amicizia...
Lo sai che certe espressioni fanno parte del gioco, se ti avesse detto rompiballe non ti saresti offesa tu ma le avrebbe perso l'aplomb!


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me dispiace, sono sempre stata aperta al dialogo ma appunto.
> Se sono così cambiata, forse avere il dubbio che qualcuno abbia esagerato?
> sarò anche una stronza traditrice, ma ognuno di noi ha un limite.
> Non è successo niente, sono qui, ma ripeto.
> ...



ma la stronza non era Minerva?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di che cumulo di stronzate. Non dico a te, quello che successe.



esatto Jon, ma dentro quel cumulo di stronzate ( e per me è nato dal famoso mio 3d) sono stata massacrata, infangata e reiteratamente insultata, più o meno velatamente.
Anche come malata.

Ci sono rimasta male. Ma male male


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

scema io comunque, che mi permetto pure di essere sulla difensiva.
Per cosa?
Nulla certo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me dispiace, sono sempre stata aperta al dialogo ma appunto.
> Se sono così cambiata, forse avere il dubbio che qualcuno abbia esagerato?
> sarò anche una stronza traditrice, ma ognuno di noi ha un limite.
> Non è successo niente, sono qui, ma ripeto.
> ...


ma sì, tu sei tu. Certo che sei tu. Un po' più suscettibile del solito ma lo trovo assolutamente giustificato. Ma... credimi... sono SICURA  che c'è stato un malinteso, un grosso equivoco.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me dispiace, sono sempre stata aperta al dialogo ma appunto.
> Se sono così cambiata, forse avere il dubbio che qualcuno abbia esagerato?
> sarò anche una stronza traditrice, ma ognuno di noi ha un limite.
> Non è successo niente, sono qui, ma ripeto.
> ...



Mi permetto di dirti che sulla pazienza avrei qualche dubbio...
Ma sicuramente è solo una mia impressione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto Jon, ma dentro quel cumulo di stronzate ( e per me è nato dal famoso mio 3d) sono stata massacrata, infangata e reiteratamente insultata, più o meno velatamente.
> Anche come malata.
> 
> Ci sono rimasta male. Ma male male


lo so.


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia quanto dovevi essere tosta da adolescente tu:rotfl:
> :rotfl: ma lascia stare Minerva che per affezione a te ha addirittura infranto il tabù del chiedere l'amicizia...
> Lo sai che certe espressioni fanno parte del gioco, se ti avesse detto rompiballe non ti saresti offesa tu ma le avrebbe perso l'aplomb!


Infatti il sciocchina mi piace, lo sapete. 

Il discorso è sempre un altro.
Se sono sulla difensiva non dovete dire a me di piantarla,ma magari chiedervi perchè.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me dispiace, sono sempre stata aperta al dialogo


vero. sono distante anni luce dal tuo modo di pensare il tradimento, ma sei una delle pochissime persone che dialoga tranquillamente anche con i non registrati (come me) senza snobismi, chiusure o diffidenze.
questo mi dice tanto di te e ti fa apprezzare sinceramente.


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sì, tu sei tu. Certo che sei tu. *Un po' più suscettibile del solito ma lo trovo assolutamente giustificato*. Ma... credimi... sono SICURA  che c'è stato un malinteso, un grosso equivoco.


il punto è questo. 
malinteso?
Ok.
Ma è stato reiterato. In continuazione. per mesi.
nonostante spiegazioni.
Comunque.
ripeto. scema io, che ogni tanto abbasso le difese.


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vero. sono distante anni luce dal tuo modo di pensare il tradimento, ma sei una delle pochissime persone che dialoga tranquillamente anche con i non registrati (come me) senza snobismi, chiusure o diffidenze.
> questo mi dice tanto di te e ti fa apprezzare sinceramente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti il sciocchina mi piace, lo sapete.
> 
> Il discorso è sempre un altro.
> Se sono sulla difensiva non dovete dire a me di piantarla,ma magari chiedervi perchè.
> ...


Ma non ti dico di piantarla. Ti sto dicendo che, per me, non c'entra un accidente traditrice o pizzaiola, che gli equivoci si sarebbero chiariti se non ci fosse stata una serie di eventi concomitanti che hanno alimentato casini e dissapori. Poi ne parleremo forse meglio in MP. Non ci smentiamo mai. Svaccato anche il 3d di xena. Scusa Xena.


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non ti dico di piantarla. Ti sto dicendo che, per me, non c'entra un accidente traditrice o pizzaiola, che gli equivoci si sarebbero chiariti se non ci fosse stata una serie di eventi concomitanti che hanno alimentato casini e dissapori. Poi ne parleremo forse meglio in MP. Non ci smentiamo mai. Svaccato anche il 3d di xena. Scusa Xena.



no sbri.
Gli equivoci sono stati chiariti tutti, più di una volta.
ma per alcuni non è stato così.
E non mi riferisco solo ad Oscuro, che bontà sua ha smesso di accusarmi di mille cose e lo ringrazio.
Forse tu non hai visto, ma io si. E non solo io.

Niente mp.
con questo  credo abbiamo sviscerato tutto.
Quando e se mi sentirò di nuovo a mio agio e non con una pistola, metaforica, puntata alla tempia, riaprirò commenti al blog e magari mi azzarderò ad aprire 3d.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no sbri.
> Gli equivoci sono stati chiariti tutti, più di una volta.
> ma per alcuni non è stato così.
> E non mi riferisco solo ad Oscuro, che bontà sua ha smesso di accusarmi di mille cose e lo ringrazio.
> ...


E non solo tu: infatti
Un paio di settimane fa io volevo scrivere una cosa simile alla tua, solo che la canna della pistola io la sentivo come la bocca di un cannone.
Ma qualcuno, assieme alla mia voce interiore,mi disse di soprassedere, di lasciar correre.
Però la disaffezione e la delusione che esprimi qui la sento anch'io.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No perché non hai colto la sfumatura del mio discorso. Colpa mia.
> Io sono tutt'altro che d'accordo.
> Sto semplicemente dicendo che in qualsiasi veste si presenti il traditore non è mai ben accolto.


forse non ti ricordi campanellino, rita e altre persone adorate qui con la loro storia di traditrici/traditori in un confronto sincero e costruttivo per tutti.certamente avevano ben altro spessore .forse erano solo veri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh già


Eh già cosa?
A sputare nel piatto dove ho mangiato fino al giorno prima IO mi sentirei una senzapalle.
Tu a quanto pare no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non ti ricordi campanellino, rita e altre persone adorate qui con la loro storia di traditrici/traditori in un confronto sincero e costruttivo per tutti.certamente avevano ben altro spessore .forse erano solo veri


Sì, me le ricordo.
Molto vere. Dei casi quasi patologici che stimolavano ( non in me, sia ben chiaro) un senso di superiorità negli astanti.
Ma sai: vero puoi dirlo se tocchi con mano, se conosci personalmente, se sei in grado di compiere quel passetto in più che ti consente di essere obbiettivo. Quando si leggono storie come quelle è un attimo venire risucchiati nel vortice dell'emotività.
Solo la
Conoscenza diretta a me consentirebbe il giusto distacco.
Comunque sono d'accordo che furono molto amate


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2012)

Scusate, ma sarebbe bene accolto un ladro che si vanta di rubare? Mai, potrà essere una simpatica canaglia, ma ladro è e ladro rimane e la sua essenza è una presa per il culo per gli altri.

Qui c'è gente che "decide" di essere traditore e gente che ha "subito" la decisione di altri di essere tradito, non sono le corna, no, quello non fa male, semplicemente il tempo inutile, le energie sprecate, le tante cose che vengono rinfacciate, le bugie che fanno male.

Anzi, una delle cose peggiori che può far male sentirsi accusati di essere i colpevoli della loro scappatella...poi scoprire che tutto quello che hanno detto era solo per salvarsi le chiappe, ma quello che dicono può portare davvero da uno psicologo per tre anni.
Io sono finito male, una mia amica è finita che si è fatta 4 anni di psicologo, lavorando il fine settimana e studiando la settimana e poi facendo il praticantato (come avvocato), non pagata tanto da rifugiarsi nella corsa come unica fonte di sfogo del suo male...adesso è malata e forse non potrà più correre, quindi la sua depressione è venuta ancora alquanto a galla.

Chi gioca con la vita altrui deve essere capace di pagare per il danno fatto se scoperto, se una persona tradisce mettendo in conto che il conto potrà essere salato e se ne prende la responsabilità...niente da dire, lo accetto anche se moralmente è da merdacce, ma si parla di stare dietro ad una persona da 1 a 3 anni forse anche economicamente, una cosa orribile.
Ricordo il compagno di mille, che ha tradito e scoperto è crollato...succede più spesso che crolli così il tradito e dopo che si fa? Lui almeno ha avuto mille (santa donna) che lo sta mettendo in piedi, solitamente i traditori appena vedono il tuo crollo per la loro azione scappano a gambe levate ed anche se perdi il lavoro perchè non riesci più ad uscire di casa...non importa, il danno è tuo e te lo tieni tu.

Tentiamo di ricordare che a prescindere l'essere vigliacchi non è un bel modo di essere.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

so solo che ad un certo punto di una discussione inutile, per me , con un tizio senza senso (sempre per me)sono citata  per una vecchia discussione che credevo già sepolta.
trascurando il fatto che nella stessa c'era la chiave del miopensiero: senza le diversità di ognuno (fake a parte) il forum sarebbe più povero.
e con questo ho chiuso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate, ma sarebbe bene accolto un ladro che si vanta di rubare? Mai, potrà essere una simpatica canaglia, ma ladro è e ladro rimane e la sua essenza è una presa per il culo per gli altri.
> 
> Qui c'è gente che "decide" di essere traditore e gente che ha "subito" la decisione di altri di essere tradito, non sono le corna, no, quello non fa male, semplicemente il tempo inutile, le energie sprecate, le tante cose che vengono rinfacciate, le bugie che fanno male.
> 
> ...


Daniele così mi piaci molto


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

quello che può irritare nelle dichiarazioni del traditore è, secondo me, l'affermare di avere mentalità aperta ed ampie vedute etc....sempre a scapito del partner ignaro, però
intendo dire: com'è possibile che tutti 'sti ampi orizzonti nascano dalla menzogna, spesso reiterata?
a me pare una grossa contraddizione, insanabile proprio

abbiamo mille "occasioni" per comportarci male, lo facciamo (poco, si spera, ma capita) per mille motivi, tipo superficialità, convenienza, testardaggine, arroganza etc....tuttavia, le prime persone con cui proprio non dovremmo farlo, sono quelle che diciamo di amare, secondo me


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate, ma sarebbe bene accolto un ladro che si vanta di rubare? Mai, potrà essere una simpatica canaglia, ma ladro è e ladro rimane e la sua essenza è una presa per il culo per gli altri.
> 
> Qui c'è gente che "decide" di essere traditore e gente che ha "subito" la decisione di altri di essere tradito, non sono le corna, no, quello non fa male, semplicemente il tempo inutile, le energie sprecate, le tante cose che vengono rinfacciate, le bugie che fanno male.
> 
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## milli (29 Novembre 2012)

Che oltretutto spesso non riconoscono al partner il diritto ad avere le stesse ampie vedute.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate, ma sarebbe bene accolto un ladro che si vanta di rubare? Mai, potrà essere una simpatica canaglia, ma ladro è e ladro rimane e la sua essenza è una presa per il culo per gli altri.
> 
> Qui c'è gente che "decide" di essere traditore e gente che ha "subito" la decisione di altri di essere tradito, non sono le corna, no, quello non fa male, semplicemente il tempo inutile, le energie sprecate, le tante cose che vengono rinfacciate, le bugie che fanno male.
> 
> ...


Ou, ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Tu, tu eh, c'hai non so quanto tentativi di suicidio alle spalle per un tradimento. Oh, un tradimento, una cosa bruttissima, triste e quant'altro sicuramente. Ma cazzo, dopo un po' uno la supera, la sfanga. Non è che si suicida alla cazzo di cane, gioventù. Tu quando parli di tradimento sei più estremo di un Khomeini che parla del Corano, ma perchè tu i problemi ce li hai a prescindere, tradimento o meno.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

caspita che genio, come sai parlare chiaro.magari ora che ti ha letto daniele si sente meglio e reagisce.
.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Tu, tu eh, c'hai non so quanto tentativi di suicidio alle spalle per un tradimento. Oh, un tradimento, una cosa bruttissima, triste e quant'altro sicuramente. Ma cazzo, dopo un po' uno la supera, la sfanga. Non è che si suicida alla cazzo di cane, gioventù. Tu quando parli di tradimento sei più estremo di un Khomeini che parla del Corano, ma perchè tu i problemi ce li hai a prescindere, tradimento o meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> caspita che genio, come sai parlare chiaro.magari ora che ti ha letto daniele si sente meglio e reagisce.
> .


Non me ne frega nulla se reagisce o meno. E m'interessa ancora meno di come possa prenderla. D'altra parte a) in, mi pare, quattro anni non è riuscito ad uscirne (anzi) e viene qui tanto per sfogarsi e b) appunto perchè viene per sfogarsi scrive cattiverie gratuite e merdate assortite con molti degli astanti che gli fanno pure gli applausi. Quindi, chiarezza per chiarezza, se ne prendesse una bella dose anche lui.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non me ne frega nulla se reagisce o meno. E m'interessa ancora meno di come possa prenderla. D'altra parte a) in, mi pare, quattro anni non è riuscito ad uscirne (anzi) e viene qui tanto per sfogarsi e b) appunto perchè viene per sfogarsi scrive cattiverie gratuite e merdate assortite con molti degli astanti che gli fanno pure gli applausi. Quindi, chiarezza per chiarezza, se ne prendesse una bella dose anche lui.


il giustiziere .
preziosissimo


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giustiziere .
> *preziosissimo*



esatto
hai scritto sopra che la diversità tiene in piedi i fora
la biodiversità:smile:


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non me ne frega nulla se reagisce o meno. E m'interessa ancora meno di come possa prenderla. D'altra parte a) in, mi pare, quattro anni non è riuscito ad uscirne (anzi) e viene qui tanto per sfogarsi e b) appunto perchè viene per sfogarsi scrive cattiverie gratuite e merdate assortite con molti degli astanti che gli fanno pure gli applausi. Quindi, chiarezza per chiarezza, se ne prendesse una bella dose anche lui.


non esagerare Joey, nessuno gli fa gli applausi se esagera! in questo caso però ha scritto delle cose molto vere! non pensare alla situazione di Daniele ma leggi quello che ha scritto facendo finta che non sia stato lui a farlo...


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

non discuto che ci voglia anche joey...ma che debba sferrare un pugno nello stomaco a daniele per pareggiare ipotetici conti mipare una stronzata.


free ha detto:


> esatto
> hai scritto sopra che la diversità tiene in piedi i fora
> la biodiversità:smile:


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No perché non hai colto la sfumatura del mio discorso. Colpa mia.
> Io sono tutt'altro che d'accordo.
> Sto semplicemente dicendo che in qualsiasi veste si presenti il traditore non è mai ben accolto.



Porta pazienza Chiara... non è un bel biglietto da visita.

Come ti approcceresti ad una persona che si presenta dicendoti: ciao, sono un bastardo.


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non discuto che ci voglia anche joey...ma che debba sferrare un pugno nello stomaco a daniele per pareggiare ipotetici conti mipare una stronzata.



non mi riferivo a Joey in qualità di giustiziere, ma in generale ad ognuno di noi


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non c'é cultura o religione che ammetta il tradimento. Alcune ammettono l'omicidio, ma il tradimento nessuna. Per tradimento si intende relazionarsi sessualmente con altre persone, diverse dal partner, a sua insaputa, in un contesto di fedeltà coniugale data per ovvia.
> E' impossibile da accettare, é una vigliaccata immonda. Nessuno ti impedisce di scopare chi ti pare, ma non é moralmente accettabile che tu lo faccia tradendo il tuo partner. Tu vuoi i benefici della relazione stabile, senza pagarne uno dei costi, che é la fedeltà. Fondamentalmente stai rubando, ma non denaro, una cosa molto piú preziosa. Stai rubando la vita del tuo partner ufficiale.
> 
> S*B


Concordo, chi tradisce è parecchio coniglio.

Ma la cosa sconcertante è che ci sono traditori che adducono la colpa di questo atteggiamento vigliacco ad una forma di difesa verso il partner.

Può essere vero per una storia di un mese, poi crolla la scusante eh.


----------



## milli (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Concordo, chi tradisce è parecchio coniglio.
> 
> Ma la cosa sconcertante è che ci sono traditori che adducono la colpa di questo atteggiamento vigliacco ad una forma di difesa verso il partner.
> 
> Può essere vero per una storia di un mese, poi crolla la scusante eh.




Ma perchè nonostante le tanto sbandierate ampie vedute, in fondo cosa tolgo al mio partner, e altre amenità del genere, sanno che stanno facendo una vigliaccata e allora devono raccontarsela e raccontarcela.

E a volte l'estrema vigliaccheria di alcuni traditori porta a conseguenza drammatiche (a dir poco). Spesso mi viene da pensara a donne come Melania Rea, Lucia Manca, e altre ancora che hanno pagato con la vita i tradimenti dei mariti.


----------



## milli (29 Novembre 2012)

Ho dimenticato Roberta Ragusa, probabilmente anche lei parte dell'elenco.


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma perchè nonostante le tanto sbandierate ampie vedute, in fondo cosa tolgo al mio partner, e altre amenità del genere, sanno che stanno facendo una vigliaccata e allora devono raccontarsela e raccontarcela.
> 
> E a volte l'estrema vigliaccheria di alcuni traditori porta a conseguenza drammatiche (a dir poco). Spesso mi viene da pensara a donne come Melania Rea, Lucia Manca, e altre ancora che hanno pagato con la vita i tradimenti dei mariti.


Infatti, parto dal presupposto che se una persona viene qui a raccontare le sue malefatte, tanto a posto con la coscienza non è.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti, parto dal presupposto che se una persona viene qui a raccontare le sue malefatte, tanto a posto con la coscienza non è.


infatti cercano solo avvalli e pacche sulle spalle....

da sto punto di vista il forum e' perfettamente inutile e piu' che merda a container nun possono pretendere...

comunque qua stiamo...

a disposizione...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giustiziere .
> preziosissimo


Il punto è che non piace quello che dico, perchè sennò qua di giustizieri è già pieno.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non esagerare Joey, *nessuno gli fa gli applausi se esagera!* in questo caso però ha scritto delle cose molto vere! non pensare alla situazione di Daniele ma leggi quello che ha scritto facendo finta che non sia stato lui a farlo...



Eccome no. In ogni caso non si possono scindere i concetti da chi li esprime. Ennò.


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. *In ogni caso non si possono scindere i concetti da chi li esprime. Ennò*.


perchè no? dovresti giudicare il concetto non la persona.... è vero anche che non è sempre facile


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. In ogni caso non si possono scindere i concetti da chi li esprime. Ennò.


Farfalla docet...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non discuto che ci voglia anche joey...ma che debba sferrare un pugno nello stomaco a daniele per pareggiare ipotetici conti mipare una stronzata.


Io non voglio pareggiare nessun conto. Non ho conti in sospeso nè con Daniele nè in generale. Anche perchè su un forum avere conti in sospeso è un po' una stronzata. Però basta con st'accondiscendenza del cazzo, quello si. Non sono Madre Teresa, e mi stufo presto delle signore buone che fanno volontariato a senso unicissimo. Basta.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè no? dovresti giudicare il concetto non la persona.... è vero anche che non è sempre facile


se permetti, il fatto di conoscere la tua storia rende perlomeno ridicola una tua affermazione in contrasto con essa...

se pija tutto er pacchetto...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti cercano solo avvalli e pacche sulle spalle....
> 
> da sto punto di vista il forum e' perfettamente inutile e piu' che merda a container nun possono pretendere...
> 
> ...



ma quali pacche sulle spalle Stermi...per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e 'l'unico posto dove posso ''parlare''..... nessuno sa quello che combino. ieri sera cena con grandi amiconi... ma di queste cose sono stato tomba..anzi sto pensando alla balla da raccontare la prossima volta..sai vorrebbero chiudere la serata con sesso a pagamento.Io non ne ho bisogno.. e mi fa schifo solo il pensierop..ma mica posso raccontare che  ''faccio''pure fuori...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Preferisco evitare risposte piccate,io continuo a pensare che tutto è stato tranne che un equivoco, nella maniera più assoluta,e non mi va neanche di riprendere il discorso...!Per il resto non vedo perchè dovremmo adulare o scrivere cose che non riteniamo giuste,c'è già che si preoccupa di farlo con buoni risultati,quindi nessuno ha pistole puntate alla tempia,se poi qualcuno ed io per primo ritiene di dover scrivere che, giocare con la vita ed i sentimenti altrui è cosa poco condivisibile pazienza,sopportatemi,sopportateci!!:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti, il fatto di conoscere la tua storia rende perlomeno ridicola una tua affermazione in contrasto con essa...
> 
> se pija tutto er pacchetto...



è vero..ma siamo sempre li si associa il tutto alla persona...


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quali pacche sulle spalle Stermi...per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e 'l'unico posto dove posso ''parlare''..... nessuno sa quello che combino. ieri sera cena con grandi amiconi... ma di queste cose sono stato tomba..anzi sto pensando alla balla da raccontare la prossima volta..sai vorrebbero chiudere la serata con sesso a pagamento.Io non ne ho bisogno.. e mi fa schifo solo il pensierop..ma mica posso raccontare che  ''faccio''pure fuori...


se parla der diavolo e taaac...ahahahahah

Lo', anche te qua vieni solo pe' sentirti figo, mica perche' abbozzi e te convinci d'esse un vero pezzo di merda...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quali pacche sulle spalle Stermi...per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e 'l'unico posto dove posso ''parlare''..... nessuno sa quello che combino. ieri sera cena con grandi amiconi... ma di queste cose sono stato tomba..anzi sto pensando alla balla da raccontare la prossima volta..sai vorrebbero chiudere la serata con sesso a pagamento.Io non ne ho bisogno.. e mi fa schifo solo il pensierop..ma mica posso raccontare che ''faccio''pure fuori...


Ohi invornito... ti ho aspettato e non sei venuto. Non si fa mica così. Bell'amico:carneval:


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quali pacche sulle spalle Stermi...per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e 'l'unico posto dove posso ''parlare''..... nessuno sa quello che combino. ieri sera cena con grandi amiconi... ma di queste cose sono stato tomba..anzi sto pensando alla balla da raccontare la prossima volta..sai vorrebbero chiudere la serata con sesso a pagamento.Io non ne ho bisogno.. e mi fa schifo solo il pensierop..ma mica posso raccontare che ''faccio''pure fuori...


:sbatti:


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero..ma siamo sempre li si associa il tutto alla persona...


ma se deve fa' pe' forza....e' logico e normale...

oseno' mettemo Dracula a capo dell'Avis e nun ce lamentamo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se deve fa' pe' forza....e' logico e normale...
> 
> oseno' mettemo Dracula a capo dell'Avis e nun ce lamentamo...
> 
> ahahahah


qualcosa di simile l'abbiamo fatto... se non ricordo male


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se deve fa' pe' forza....e' logico e normale...
> 
> *oseno' mettemo Dracula a capo dell'Avis e nun ce lamentamo...
> 
> *ahahahah



ma come ti vengono :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che ve la pigliate troppo?





Approvo


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcosa di simile l'abbiamo fatto... se non ricordo male


in Italy?....naaaaaaaa impossibbbile...

gl'itagliani so' troooooopo furbi e nun lo farebbero mai...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quali pacche sulle spalle Stermi...per molti,sottoscritto compreso,e 'l'unico posto dove posso ''parlare''..... nessuno sa quello che combino. ieri sera cena con grandi amiconi... ma di queste cose sono stato tomba..anzi sto pensando alla balla da raccontare la prossima volta..sai vorrebbero chiudere la serata con sesso a pagamento.Io non ne ho bisogno.. e mi fa schifo solo il pensierop..ma mica posso raccontare che ''faccio''pure fuori...



GRANDISSIMO MICIONE PANTERONE!!!


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Adesso*

Faccio proprio una grandissima fatica a leggere annablume,ed il suo quotare....!!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se parla der diavolo e taaac...ahahahahah
> 
> Lo', anche te qua vieni solo pe' sentirti figo, mica perche' abbozzi e te convinci d'esse un vero pezzo di merda...


il diavolo ha le corna Stermy...io no(spero.....).....

erri amico....se cosi'fosse ieri sera avrei lasciato con un palmo di naso gli amici..penso sarebbero svenuti,sapendo solo l'eta'della mia amica.... loro mi raccontavano le prodezze nella spa slovene e ceche,ovvio cacciando eurini...
quindi nessun figo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio proprio una grandissima fatica a leggere annablume,ed il suo quotare....!!


cambiare occhiali no???


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio proprio una grandissima fatica a leggere annablume,ed il suo quotare....!!


eppure pareva nurmal'...

minchia che metamorfosi...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Non riesco ad essere ipocrita,proprio no!


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Lasciamo stare!


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il diavolo ha le corna Stermy...io no(spero.....).....
> 
> erri amico....se cosi'fosse ieri sera avrei lasciato con un palmo di naso gli amici..penso sarebbero svenuti,sapendo solo l'eta'della mia amica.... loro mi raccontavano le prodezze nella spa slovene e ceche,ovvio cacciando eurini...
> quindi nessun figo.


per me fai bene a non confessare un cazzo a nessuno nella vita reale, pero' qua pure i cecati lo vedono che fate solo gli sborroni senza metterve un cicinin in discussione...

de che stamo a parla'?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare!


io lascio stare pero' nun me quadra n'evoluzione cosi' repentina...

sara' n'artro fake che se rafforza i nick da cojone...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si penso proprio lo stesso e la considerazione che ho io è peggiore della tua!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me fai bene a non confessare un cazzo a nessuno nella vita reale, pero' qua pure i cecati lo vedono che fate solo gli sborroni senza metterve un cicinin in discussione...
> 
> de che stamo a parla'?
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahahò...ma va la'patacca...ti pare che io mi metta in discussione?????seeeeeeeee...io sono il migliore..non sbaglio mai..non temo nessuno..sono perfetto..:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele così mi piaci molto


Chiara, io sono così adesso solo perchè una stronza mi ha fatto portare a ridosso della morte, se avesse solo chiesto ogni tanto "come stai Daniele, scusami ancora" senza pensare al suo orgoglio da ferito per essere stata apostrofata come "puttana", forse io sarei ben altro, forse sarei ancora me stesso, per questo il più grande rimpainto della mia vita è l'essere stato con lei, perchè lei mi ha fatto perdere me stesso, che è molto ma molto più importante di amore, sesso o altro, in fondo e non ho donna vivo lo stesso, ma senza di me come posso vivere?

Forse è questo che voglio far passare come messaggio, chi tradisce mette a rischio l'altra persona di gravissimi danni, un poco come chi ha una vita sessuale non solo non protetta ma anche con persone a rischio (uomini che vanno con prostitute) sono portatori potenziali di gravissimi danni fisici.

Noi siamo responsabili non solo in parte, ma in totale dei danni che le nostre azioni provocano sul prossimo, se la persona davanti a noi ha motivi interiori da crollare o no, non ci è dato saperlo, ma non si può sempre giocare con la roulette russa sperando che vada sempre bene.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio proprio una grandissima fatica a leggere annablume,ed il suo quotare....!!



Non farlo, allora. Non è obbligatorio


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io lascio stare pero' nun me quadra n'evoluzione cosi' repentina...
> 
> sara' n'artro fake che se rafforza i nick da cojone...



Ma quale evoluzione, Stermy? Maddeché? Tu non hai idea di ciò che penso, né di cosa trovo accettabile e cosa no. Però, mi contesti una mancanza di coerenza rispetto a quello che TU pensi che io debba pensare. Quanta fatica, Stermy. Quante proiezioni. Le cose sono spesso molto più complicate delle tue ottiche binarie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *quello che può irritare nelle dichiarazioni del traditore è, secondo me, l'affermare di avere mentalità aperta ed ampie vedute *etc....sempre a scapito del partner ignaro, però
> intendo dire: com'è possibile che tutti 'sti ampi orizzonti nascano dalla menzogna, spesso reiterata?
> a me pare una grossa contraddizione, insanabile proprio
> 
> abbiamo mille "occasioni" per comportarci male, lo facciamo (poco, si spera, ma capita) per mille motivi, tipo superficialità, convenienza, testardaggine, arroganza etc....tuttavia, le prime persone con cui proprio non dovremmo farlo, sono quelle che diciamo di amare, secondo me



produco il mio esempio, tanto per non tirare in ballo nessuno:
mi è successo in passato di affermare di avere ampie vedute e mentalità aperta qui sul forum

ed è vero: ma io ce le ho come persona, non in quanto traditore.

se poi chi mi legge fa l'associazione: questa stronza di una traditrice dice di avere ampie vedute e mentalità aperta perche è traditrice mica è colpa mia, oh.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Proprio tu parli di ottiche binarie, sei entrata qui dentro,insultando e apostrofando gente che non conosci,e ti piacerebbe passare da intellettuale per via della tua sintassi forbita e curata.Sono indeciso se definirti imbarazzante o meschina,puoi impegnarti quanto vuoi,ma quello che sei è palpabile , facilmente percettibile,quindi evita ulteriori inutili sforzi!


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma quale evoluzione, Stermy? Maddeché? Tu non hai idea di ciò che penso, né di cosa trovo accettabile e cosa no. Però, mi contesti una mancanza di coerenza rispetto a quello che TU pensi che io debba pensare. Quanta fatica, Stermy. Quante proiezioni. Le cose sono spesso molto più complicate delle tue ottiche binarie.


guarda che il fatto che tu lavori all'UCAS nun c'entra un kazzen con il tuo essere, dal momento del tuo "presunto" ingresso qua e pure recentissimo, via via piu' "scocchiata" de capoccia...ahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> produco il mio esempio, tanto per non tirare in ballo nessuno:
> mi è successo in passato di affermare di avere ampie vedute e mentalità aperta qui sul forum
> 
> ed è vero: ma io ce le ho come persona, non in quanto traditore.
> ...


Uno smeraldino. Perché non ti trinceri dietro false modestie.E perché tradisci o non tradisci - saranno pure fatti tuoi alla fin fine, penso - comunque sei una persona con cui è piacevolissimo interloquire. Amen.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio tu parli di ottiche binarie, sei entrata qui dentro,insultando e apostrofando gente che non conosci,e ti piacerebbe passare da intellettuale per via della tua sintassi forbita e curata.Sono indeciso se definirti imbarazzante o meschina,puoi impegnarti quanto vuoi,ma quello che sei è palpabile , facilmente percettibile,quindi evita ulteriori inutili sforzi!




Oscuro, anche a te un consiglio: non fare tutta quella fatica, nel definirmi. Potrebbe esaurirti le già poche energie mentali, non vorrei. Salta, direttamente. Io li salto quasi sempre, i tuoi interventi. Niente è obbligatorio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, io sono così adesso solo perchè una stronza mi ha fatto portare a ridosso della morte, se avesse solo chiesto ogni tanto "come stai Daniele, scusami ancora" senza pensare al suo orgoglio da ferito per essere stata apostrofata come "puttana", forse io sarei ben altro, forse sarei ancora me stesso, per questo il più grande rimpainto della mia vita è l'essere stato con lei, perchè lei mi ha fatto perdere me stesso, che è molto ma molto più importante di amore, sesso o altro, in fondo e non ho donna vivo lo stesso, ma senza di me come posso vivere?
> 
> Forse è questo che voglio far passare come messaggio, chi tradisce mette a rischio l'altra persona di gravissimi danni, un poco come chi ha una vita sessuale non solo non protetta ma anche con persone a rischio (uomini che vanno con prostitute) sono portatori potenziali di gravissimi danni fisici.
> 
> Noi siamo responsabili non solo in parte, ma in totale dei danni che le nostre azioni provocano sul prossimo, *se la persona davanti a noi ha motivi interiori da crollare o no, non ci è dato saperlo, ma non si può sempre giocare con la roulette russa sperando che vada sempre bene.*


è vero

hai visto "Il cacciatore" di Michael Cimino?
io mi sono sempre identificata nel personaggio di Nick


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> produco il mio esempio, tanto per non tirare in ballo nessuno:
> mi è successo in passato di affermare di avere ampie vedute e mentalità aperta qui sul forum
> 
> ed è vero: ma io ce le ho come persona, non in quanto traditore.
> ...


per amor de verita' piu' volte hai fatto riferimento sempre tu stessa al tuo essere evoluta proprio pe' la concezione che hai de' zoccola'...

ahahahah

che e' molto diverso e nessuno s'inventa un cazzo...

fidate...

ahahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda che il fatto che tu lavori all'UCAS nun c'entra un kazzen con il tuo essere, dal momento del tuo "presunto" ingresso qua e pure recentissimo, via via piu' "scocchiata" de capoccia...ahahahah




Stermy, davvero non ti capisco quando scrivi così. Cos'è l'UCAS? E che vuol dire scocchiata? E di nuovo presunto?


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Oscuro, anche a te un consiglio: non fare tutta quella fatica, nel definirmi. Potrebbe esaurirti le già poche energie mentali, non vorrei. Salta, direttamente. Io li salto quasi sempre, i tuoi interventi. Niente è obbligatorio.


io vojo esse piu' chiaro cosi' te sforzi de meno pure te...ahahahahah

se non hai altri reconditi motivi che spiegano il tuo comportamento bizzarro, sarai da me solo considerata una cretina e bon...

basta dirlo, che ce vole...

ahahahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io vojo esse piu' chiaro cosi' te sforzi de meno pure te...ahahahahah
> 
> se non hai altri reconditi motivi che spiegano il tuo comportamento bizzarro, sarai da me solo considerata una cretina e bon...
> 
> ...



Vedi, Stermy? Offendi tutto quello che non sai o che non capisci. In effetti, offendi parecchio. Sia che tu sia fedele, sia che tu sia infedele, è un atteggiamento che aborro. Anche da cretina


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Vedi, Stermy? Offendi tutto quello che non sai o che non capisci. In effetti, offendi parecchio. Sia che tu sia fedele, sia che tu sia infedele, è un atteggiamento che aborro. Anche da cretina


veramente hai cominciato te ad offenne, dicendomi che io nun c'arrivo a decifra' la tua capoccia ed i tuoi comportamenti bizzarri perche' so' deficiente avendo una mente solo binaria...

ma vatte affa' un giro che qua te contamo i peli ar culo uno ad uno...

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per amor de verita' *piu' volte hai fatto riferimento sempre tu stessa al tuo essere evoluta proprio pe' la concezione che hai de' zoccola'...*
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


è vero
è una delle componenti della mia apertura mentale
ma qui si parla de zoccole, stermy, su...
se si parlava di caffè o di monumenti del '400 potevi ammirare la mia apertura mentale nel campo


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero
> è una delle componenti della mia apertura mentale
> ma qui si parla de zoccole, stermy, su...
> se si parlava di caffè o di monumenti del '400 potevi ammirare la mia apertura mentale nel campo


ma appunto stordita....

ahahahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente hai cominciato te ad offenne, dicendomi che io nun c'arrivo a decifra' la tua capoccia ed i tuoi comportamenti bizzarri perche' so' deficiente avendo una mente solo binaria...
> 
> ma vatte affa' un giro che qua te contamo i peli ar culo uno ad uno...
> 
> ahahahahah


No, io non ho detto che sei deficiente, né che non ci arrivi. Ho detto che riduci la complessità, la banalizzi, riducendola all'ottica binaria. E tutti si devono uniformare: o così, o cosà. Potrei anche dirti che non ti vedo mai sospendere il giudizio, ma proprio mai, nemmeno quando le cose non le sai. Della cretina me l'hai dato tu, ma non stiamo a guardà il capello.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, io non ho detto che sei deficiente, né che non ci arrivi. Ho detto che riduci la complessità, la banalizzi, riducendola all'ottica binaria. E tutti si devono uniformare: o così, o cosà. Potrei anche dirti che non ti vedo mai sospendere il giudizio, ma proprio mai, nemmeno quando le cose non le sai. Della cretina me l'hai dato tu, ma non stiamo a guardà il capello.


te ripeto che nun te poi salva' solo perche' lavori all'UCAS (Ufficio Complicazioni Affari Semplici)...ahahah e certi comportamenti se spiegano e riducono facilmente alla banalita'...

fidate...

e gia' che semo intimi, co' la tua logica (???) e quella di altri che girano qua se programmaste un computer pure quello ve pijerebbe a pernacchie...

ahahahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te ripeto che nun te poi salva' solo perche' lavori all'UCAS (Ufficio Complicazioni Affari Semplici)...ahahah e certi comportamenti se spiegano e riducono facilmente alla banalita'...fidate...e gia' che semo intimi, co' la tua logica (???) e quella di altri che girano qua se programmaste un computer pure quello ve pijerebbe a pernacchie...ahahahahah


Ma fidate de che? E che ne sai tu della mia logica? Domande retoriche, per carità, non rispondere.Buon proseguimento di giornata, comunque, la mia pausa è finita da un pezzo.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma fidate de che? E che ne sai tu della mia logica? Domande retoriche, per carità, non rispondere.Buon proseguimento di giornata, comunque, la mia pausa è finita da un pezzo.


stamo apposto...ahahahah

ognuno allora se fabbricasse la propria logica a proprio uso e consumo pe' risolverse li cazzi sua senza pero' anna' a rompe li cojoni ar prossimo...

che ha n'artra logica e che nun ce piace...ahahahahah

ma rob' de matt'...che spasso...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> luna io arrivo qui e apro un'allegra discussione sul fatto se sia possibile o meno amare una persona e accettare il fatto di aprire la propria sessualità anche ad altri, ovvero essere infedeli sessualmente, senza per forza sentirsi na merda, come credo sia capitato QUASI a tutti i traditori(Tebe, tu sei l'eccezione, che ce voi fa).
> Peccato che vengo presa a male, ai traditi je gira un po' il culo e magari li capisco anche, e quindi mi mandano a cagare alla più gentile e me riempono de simpatici epiteti tra cui spicca il grande difensore dei cornutelli(ERA DETTO IN MODO AFFETTUOSO CACCHIO)anche detto paladino della giustizia...Daniele..che me dice che in questo caso la lapidazione sarebbe la soluzione migliore al che io due legnate sui denti je faccio capì che je le darei a lui se si pone così....
> Alla fine faccio capire che la mia non voleva essere na mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di chi c'ha sofferto per le corna, e provo a introdurre il punto che forse, e dico FORSE, partono un tantino prevenuti e che io non so Miss Figa Mannara che spezza i cuori di tutti e se tromba pure i sassi, quindi se la pijassero co chi la fatti soffrì e non con me,
> A sto punto apriti cielo e via di nuovo a discute.
> Poi all'improvviso arrivano dopo secoli anche i traditori a parla(che poi la domanda era per loro) e sembra trasformarsi in un'allegro salottino vivace...ecco tu arrivi proprio qui...


Xena ....la tua domanda non sarà mai risolta in maniera concreta...
L'amore è comunque un mistero inteso come qualcosa di reale  profondamente presente  nel cuore ma misterioso...
C' è chi associa il fare all'amore come un donarsi completamete  all'altro fisicamente e mentalmente e solamete  qull'altro può ricevere questo dono di conseguenza desideri che questa cosa sia tassativamete contraccambiata altrimenti  decidi tu che non è amore reciproco...
Ma secondo me l'amore non si ferma al solo atto sessuale ...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Annablume*

Definirti cretina è riduttivo!Perchè dovrei ignorare una persona che è entrata qui senza neanche presentarsi,insultando e offendendo?Non sei cretina, sei una grandissima cafona e faresti bene a preoccuparti del tuo cervello disabitato!


----------



## milli (29 Novembre 2012)

*Se ci leggevi da un pò*

Ma se come hai scritto in apertura del tuo 3d ci leggevi da un pò, avresti dovuto conoscere già cosa accade qui dentro e allora non capisco perchè te la prendi tanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma se come hai scritto in apertura del tuo 3d ci leggevi da un pò, avresti dovuto conoscere già cosa accade qui dentro e allora non capisco perchè te la prendi tanto.


eh, si voleva fare due risate e invece... che ppppalle 'sti cornuti, aò.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Farfalla docet...
> 
> ahahahah


Mi pensi....ma quanto mi pensi?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

non è traditori vs traditi, ma è il modo che avete di approcciarvi contro chiunque entri qui dentro. ho letto di tiri al piccione ed è esattamente quello che succede in maggioranza da parte di chi dovrebbe avere una marcia in più di sensibilità. Invece siete solo dei cacciatori di streghe che vomitate nella migliore delle ipotesi bile, nella peggiore insulti. è un sito dove ci si confronta ma la maleducazione e il sarcasmo dei traditi è disgustoso e non ve ne accorgete. Voci come chiara e tebe, le due che comunque si mettono in gioco e per questo più colpite dalla parte dei saccenti traditi, le trovo quasi sempre gentili pur nelle loro diversità e cercano spesso un confronto che viene regolarmente buttato in caciara con insulti e menzogne. Questo sito è una ricchezza per tutti, è un confronto continuo dove le esperienze si fondono, maturano e crescono perchè ci sono delle gran belle teste ma continuate a dare importanza non a quello che uno scrive ma a quello che uno è nella vostra percezione. la sensazione è che volete, almeno nella maggioranza, uccidere le voci che non rientrano nelle vostre aspetative e questo impoverisce. chi entra da tradito e cerca un consiglio, una mano sulla spalla, viene bombardato da frasi come lascia quella zoccola o quel bastardo, senza se e senza ma, gli viene dato del coglione o della cogliona,gli si butta addosso tutto e di più e non pensate per nulla che le parole in certi momenti possono essere percepite come coltellate. Uccidete ridendo qualcuno che è già a terra. Vi leggo da tanto e mi spiace dirvi che i traditori fanno migliore figura a sensibilità. Che è un paradosso, ma questo è lampante. Non vi siete nemmeno accorti che nick che io leggevo volentieri come regina delle nevi, fata ignorante, kikko64 e tanti altri non scrivono più. Anche chiara e tebe scrivono meno e il sito ne risente. date l'impressione di gente cattiva che non aspetta altro che arrivi qualcuno per buttargli addosso tutte le vostre frustrazioni.
Poi ci sono altri nick che non commento nemmeno, talmente grevi cerebralmente da risultare illeggibili almeno da persone con una sensibilità normale.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non è traditori vs traditi, ma è il modo che avete di approcciarvi contro chiunque entri qui dentro. ho letto di tiri al piccione ed è esattamente quello che succede in maggioranza da parte di chi dovrebbe avere una marcia in più di sensibilità. Invece siete solo dei cacciatori di streghe che vomitate nella migliore delle ipotesi bile, nella peggiore insulti. è un sito dove ci si confronta ma la maleducazione e il sarcasmo dei traditi è disgustoso e non ve ne accorgete. Voci come chiara e tebe, le due che comunque si mettono in gioco e per questo più colpite dalla parte dei saccenti traditi, le trovo quasi sempre gentili pur nelle loro diversità e cercano spesso un confronto che viene regolarmente buttato in caciara con insulti e menzogne. Questo sito è una ricchezza per tutti, è un confronto continuo dove le esperienze si fondono, maturano e crescono perchè ci sono delle gran belle teste ma continuate a dare importanza non a quello che uno scrive ma a quello che uno è nella vostra percezione. la sensazione è che volete, almeno nella maggioranza, uccidere le voci che non rientrano nelle vostre aspetative e questo impoverisce. chi entra da tradito e cerca un consiglio, una mano sulla spalla, viene bombardato da frasi come lascia quella zoccola o quel bastardo, senza se e senza ma, gli viene dato del coglione o della cogliona,gli si butta addosso tutto e di più e non pensate per nulla che le parole in certi momenti possono essere percepite come coltellate. Uccidete ridendo qualcuno che è già a terra. Vi leggo da tanto e mi spiace dirvi che i traditori fanno migliore figura a sensibilità. Che è un paradosso, ma questo è *lampante. Non vi siete nemmeno accorti che nick che io leggevo volentieri come regina delle nevi, fata ignorante, kikko64* e tanti altri non scrivono più. Anche chiara e tebe scrivono meno e il sito ne risente. date l'impressione di gente cattiva che non aspetta altro che arrivi qualcuno per buttargli addosso tutte le vostre frustrazioni.
> Poi ci sono altri nick che non commento nemmeno, talmente grevi cerebralmente da risultare illeggibili almeno da persone con una sensibilità normale.


Questo non è vero....Spessisimo si chiede di loro? Non più tardi di un paio di giorni fà..


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non è traditori vs traditi, ma è il modo che avete di approcciarvi contro chiunque entri qui dentro. ho letto di tiri al piccione ed è esattamente quello che succede in maggioranza da parte di chi dovrebbe avere una marcia in più di sensibilità. Invece siete solo dei cacciatori di streghe che vomitate nella migliore delle ipotesi bile, nella peggiore insulti. è un sito dove ci si confronta ma la maleducazione e il sarcasmo dei traditi è disgustoso e non ve ne accorgete. Voci come chiara e tebe, le due che comunque si mettono in gioco e per questo più colpite dalla parte dei saccenti traditi, le trovo quasi sempre gentili pur nelle loro diversità e cercano spesso un confronto che viene regolarmente buttato in caciara con insulti e menzogne. Questo sito è una ricchezza per tutti, è un confronto continuo dove le esperienze si fondono, maturano e crescono perchè ci sono delle gran belle teste ma continuate a dare importanza non a quello che uno scrive ma a quello che uno è nella vostra percezione. la sensazione è che volete, almeno nella maggioranza, uccidere le voci che non rientrano nelle vostre aspetative e questo impoverisce. chi entra da tradito e cerca un consiglio, una mano sulla spalla, viene bombardato da frasi come lascia quella zoccola o quel bastardo, senza se e senza ma, gli viene dato del coglione o della cogliona,gli si butta addosso tutto e di più e non pensate per nulla che le parole in certi momenti possono essere percepite come coltellate. Uccidete ridendo qualcuno che è già a terra. Vi leggo da tanto e mi spiace dirvi che i traditori fanno migliore figura a sensibilità. Che è un paradosso, ma questo è lampante. Non vi siete nemmeno accorti che nick che io leggevo volentieri come regina delle nevi, *fata ignorante*, kikko64 e tanti altri non scrivono più. Anche chiara e tebe scrivono meno e il sito ne risente. date l'impressione di gente cattiva che non aspetta altro che arrivi qualcuno per buttargli addosso tutte le vostre frustrazioni.
> Poi ci sono altri nick che non commento nemmeno, talmente grevi cerebralmente da risultare illeggibili almeno da persone con una sensibilità normale.


Eh?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo non è vero....Spessisimo si chiede di loro? Non più tardi di un paio di giorni fà..


ma non scrivono più, ed è chiaro perchè. Tu sei una di quelle invece che leggo sempre volentieri. Sei gentile anche quando sei dura


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


cosa non ti è chiaro?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2012)

*Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ma non scrivono più, ed è chiaro perchè. Tu sei una di quelle invece che leggo sempre volentieri. Sei gentile anche quando sei dura


Grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> cosa non ti è chiaro?


Che a meno che tu non sia Fata Ignorante medesimo è difficile che qualcuno l'abbia apprezzato. Uno sfigato provolone d'altri tempi, aggiungo.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi pensi....ma quanto mi pensi?


il giusto....

giusto quanno capita a fagiuoooolo il tuo esempio......

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo non è vero....Spessisimo si chiede di loro? Non più tardi di un paio di giorni fà..



concordo... e rinnovo quello che ho chiesto qualche giorno fa...qualcuno ha notizie di Niko?


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non è traditori vs traditi, ma è il modo che avete di approcciarvi contro chiunque entri qui dentro. ho letto di tiri al piccione ed è esattamente quello che succede in maggioranza da parte di chi dovrebbe avere una marcia in più di sensibilità. Invece siete solo dei cacciatori di streghe che vomitate nella migliore delle ipotesi bile, nella peggiore insulti. è un sito dove ci si confronta ma la maleducazione e il sarcasmo dei traditi è disgustoso e non ve ne accorgete. Voci come chiara e tebe, le due che comunque si mettono in gioco e per questo più colpite dalla parte dei saccenti traditi, le trovo quasi sempre gentili pur nelle loro diversità e cercano spesso un confronto che viene regolarmente buttato in caciara con insulti e menzogne. Questo sito è una ricchezza per tutti, è un confronto continuo dove le esperienze si fondono, maturano e crescono perchè ci sono delle gran belle teste ma continuate a dare importanza non a quello che uno scrive ma a quello che uno è nella vostra percezione. la sensazione è che volete, almeno nella maggioranza, uccidere le voci che non rientrano nelle vostre aspetative e questo impoverisce. chi entra da tradito e cerca un consiglio, una mano sulla spalla, viene bombardato da frasi come lascia quella zoccola o quel bastardo, senza se e senza ma, gli viene dato del coglione o della cogliona,gli si butta addosso tutto e di più e non pensate per nulla che le parole in certi momenti possono essere percepite come coltellate. Uccidete ridendo qualcuno che è già a terra. Vi leggo da tanto e mi spiace dirvi che i traditori fanno migliore figura a sensibilità. Che è un paradosso, ma questo è lampante. Non vi siete nemmeno accorti che nick che io leggevo volentieri come regina delle nevi, fata ignorante, kikko64 e tanti altri non scrivono più. Anche chiara e tebe scrivono meno e il sito ne risente. date l'impressione di gente cattiva che non aspetta altro che arrivi qualcuno per buttargli addosso tutte le vostre frustrazioni.
> Poi ci sono altri nick che non commento nemmeno, talmente grevi cerebralmente da risultare illeggibili almeno da persone con una sensibilità normale.


ciao fatina....

ciao testa de cazzo, me mancavi....

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


non è un complimento è quello che penso e quello che dimostri, pur avendo le tue idee.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che a meno che tu non sia Fata Ignorante medesimo è difficile che qualcuno l'abbia apprezzato. Uno sfigato provolone d'altri tempi, aggiungo.


non sono fataignorante ma anche se era per te uno sfigato ignorante e provolone era bel lontano da certi nick che continuano a scrivere qui. Ma hai ragione. era più che altro folklore, e ho sbagliato a metterlo insieme a persone come kikko o regina delle nevi.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non sono fataignorante ma anche se era per te uno sfigato ignorante e provolone era bel lontano da certi nick che continuano a scrivere qui. Ma hai ragione. era più che altro folklore, e ho sbagliato a metterlo insieme a persone come kikko o regina delle nevi.


ahahahahah

sei anche cosi' cojone che te fai sgama' nun appena digiti una tua solita stronzata... 

nun te ne anna'...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> produco il mio esempio, tanto per non tirare in ballo nessuno:
> mi è successo in passato di affermare di avere ampie vedute e mentalità aperta qui sul forum
> 
> ed è vero: ma io ce le ho come persona, non in quanto traditore.
> ...


scusa un po': si parlava della differenza tra l'accoglienza riservata ai traditi e quella riservata ai traditori

io ho scritto la mia personalissima "spiegazione", e cioè: *quello che può irritare nelle dichiarazioni del traditore è, secondo me, l'affermare di avere mentalità aperta ed ampie vedute etc....sempre a scapito del partner ignaro, però
*
ergo: che c'entra com'è un traditore in altri campi???
per dire: uno potrebbe benissimo dichiararsi di ampie vedute perchè tradisce, ed essere per es. un reazionario negazionista del cazzo, tanto per dirne una
ti pare?


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*La morale*

Insomma sarebbe più semplice accettare che chi viene qui a chiedere consigli deve mettere nel conto di sentirsi dire quello che no si vuol sentir dire, c'è anche una quota di forumisti che invece ha un altro approccio,è chiaro che chi tradisce tende ad edulcortare il tutto,questo sito non mi sembra il colosseo...!


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

anche tubarao non scrive, ed era una gran bella voce, e voi ancora niente, niente domande ma a quotare gente che non da nessun aiuto o consiglio concreto. Perchè vi rimane così difficile capire? non credo abbia importanza chiedere che fine hanno fatto, ma perchè hanno deciso di non scrivere più.


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma sarebbe più semplice accettare che chi viene qui a chiedere consigli deve mettere nel conto di sentirsi dire quello che no si vuol sentir dire, c'è anche una quota di forumisti che invece ha un altro approccio,è chiaro che chi tradisce tende ad edulcortare il tutto,questo sito non mi sembra il colosseo...!


ma guarda, io ho notato che a volte è proprio il tradito che difende il traditore di "sua competenza" dagli attacchi degli utenti, ergo le opinioni sono vastissime

ma qui dobbiamo per forza incanalarci in un sistema binario, a quanto pare...


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda, io ho notato che a volte è proprio il tradito che difende il traditore di "sua competenza" dagli attacchi degli utenti, ergo le opinioni sono vastissime
> 
> ma qui dobbiamo per forza incanalarci in un sistema binario, a quanto pare...


questa è la tua percezione? Opinabile e i fatti ti smentiscono proprio da quegli utenti che non scrivono più. O quelli che entrano e finiscono il loro post con, non massacratemi. Domande free, fatevi delle domande.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

il sistema binario lo vogliono solo i grevi mentalmente, che urlano più forte uccidendo la diversità. avete perso delle gran belle voci e fate ancora questi discorsi.


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> questa è la tua percezione? Opinabile e i fatti ti smentiscono proprio da quegli utenti che non scrivono più. O quelli che entrano e finiscono il loro post con, non massacratemi. Domande free, fatevi delle domande.



perchè qualche utente non scrive più?
già detto: è normale che la voglia di partecipare abbia degli alti e dei bassi, vada a periodi

che io sappia, i fora possono essere distrutti solo dai troll (e anche dalla mancanza di interesse per l'argomento, ma non è di certo questo il caso), e io di utenti assidui troll non ne vedo
tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> il sistema binario lo vogliono solo i grevi mentalmente, che urlano più forte uccidendo la diversità. avete perso delle gran belle voci e fate ancora questi discorsi.


Può essere. Fai sentire la tua di voce allora.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Nr69*

Vabbè,ma cosa dovremmo fare?scrivere quel che non pensiamo?se tuburao ha ritenuto opportuno non scrivere più cosa dobbiamo fare?a me il tuba piaceva,e non credo sia andato via perchè qualcuno di noi,io in primis scriviamo ad un traditore che tradire una persona non è troppo corretto!Credo che i motivi di disagio siano altri e squisitamente personali,da ricondurre a malumori e litigi fra utenti che si conoscono di persona,che usano questo contesto per regolare i propri conti,le proprie antipatie!Magari preferisci utenti che adulano e leccano il culo per portarsi a letto qualcuna?Perchè non disquisisci di questo tipo di comportamento!Come mai?


----------



## giò (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *quello che può irritare nelle dichiarazioni del traditore è, secondo me, l'affermare di avere mentalità aperta ed ampie vedute etc....sempre a scapito del partner ignaro, però*



più che irritare, a me stupisce davvero l'inconsapevolezza che leggo in alcuni casi.
che la si voglia chiamare "ampiezza di vedute", "natura umana", o lavastoviglie, poco cambia.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè qualche utente non scrive più?
> già detto: è normale che la voglia di partecipare abbia degli alti e dei bassi, vada a periodi
> 
> che io sappia, i fora possono essere distrutti solo dai troll (e anche dalla mancanza di interesse per l'argomento, ma non è di certo questo il caso), e io di utenti assidui troll non ne vedo
> tu?


non sono della tua idea. Glielo hai chiesto? 
Si, io vedo almeno due utenti troll, tu non li vedi? strano


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Giò*

Inconsapevolezza?Ho smesso da un pò di tempo di credere all'inconsapevolezza...ci si nasconde dietro l'inconsapevolezza....!!Non abbiamo più 15 anni anche se a qualcuno fa comodo pensarlo!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non sono della tua idea. Glielo hai chiesto?
> Si, io vedo almeno due utenti troll, tu non li vedi? strano


Beh ma allora fai i nomi, no? qual'è il problema?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa un po': si parlava della differenza tra l'accoglienza riservata ai traditi e quella riservata ai traditori
> 
> io ho scritto la mia personalissima "spiegazione", e cioè: *quello che può irritare nelle dichiarazioni del traditore è, secondo me, l'affermare di avere mentalità aperta ed ampie vedute etc....sempre a scapito del partner ignaro, però
> *
> ...



l'ampia veduta non è settoriale, ho cercato di spiegarlo anche a stermy
chi è di ampie vedute lo èin ogni campo, non solo dove fa comodo 

perchè l'apertura mentale si acquisisce nel corso di una vita, non ti viene dall'oggi al domani 
è un habitus mentale che ti fa andare incontro anche a chi è diverso da te 
e soprattutto non ha nessuna correlazione di logica col tradimento, che è una contingenza della vita


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Può essere. Fai sentire la tua di voce allora.


e anche tu mi piaci molto. Sei flessibile, sei gentile e anche quando non lo sei lo sei lo stesso. Sei bella dentro, fuori non posso saperlo. la mia voce la sto facendo sentire adesso nei modi che più mi sono consoni. spero che il fatto di essere un n/r non vanifichi quello che vi scrivo. posso smettere e andarmene tranquillamente, continuando solo a leggervi.


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non sono della tua idea. Glielo hai chiesto?
> Si, io vedo almeno due utenti troll, tu non li vedi? strano


non chiedo perchè non mando quasi mai mp, di solito rispondo e basta

i due troll che vedi tu sono utenti da tanto tempo?
se sì, sono piuttosto scarsi come troll, perchè non hanno distrutto nulla, ti pare?


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Può essere. Fai sentire la tua di voce allora.


e perche' dici che nun lo fa gia' con altri nick registrati?

se sta a rafforza' la vecchia zoccola...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa un po': si parlava della differenza tra l'accoglienza riservata ai traditi e quella riservata ai traditori
> 
> io ho scritto la mia personalissima "spiegazione", e cioè: *quello che può irritare nelle dichiarazioni del traditore è, secondo me, l'affermare di avere mentalità aperta ed ampie vedute etc....sempre a scapito del partner ignaro, però
> *
> ...


per quel che ho riscontrato io l'ampiezza di vedute non è settoriale
di solito è un habitus mentale che si acquisisce nel corso della vita


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> e anche tu mi piaci molto. Sei flessibile, sei gentile e *anche quando non lo sei lo sei lo stesso*. Sei bella dentro, fuori non posso saperlo. la mia voce la sto facendo sentire adesso nei modi che più mi sono consoni. spero che il fatto di essere un n/r non vanifichi quello che vi scrivo. posso smettere e andarmene tranquillamente, continuando solo a leggervi.


Apperò Ti ringrazio, comunque.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ampia veduta non è settoriale, ho cercato di spiegarlo anche a stermy
> chi è di ampie vedute lo èin ogni campo, non solo dove fa comodo
> 
> perchè l'apertura mentale si acquisisce nel corso di una vita, non ti viene dall'oggi al domani
> ...


il tuo pensiero era chiaro,impossibile non coglierlo. Io non tradisco e credo non lo farò mai, ma è bello leggerti nonostante non condivida quasi nulla. spero tu non smetta di dire la tua e ti confesso che molto spesso mi fai accendere delle lampadine, e di questo ti ringrazio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per quel che ho riscontrato io l'ampiezza di vedute non è settoriale
> di solito è un habitus mentale che si acquisisce nel corso della vita



mi era sparita la risposta e l'avevo riscritta più sintetica


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e perche' dici che nun lo fa gia' con altri nick registrati?
> 
> se sta a rafforza' la vecchia zoccola...
> 
> ahahahah


e stai buono... sei sempre malfidente tu...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi era sparita la risposta e l'avevo riscritta più sintetica


Molto strano perchè ti stavo rispondendo, anche se poi ho cambiato idea e ho preferito continuare a leggere...


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ampia veduta non è settoriale, ho cercato di spiegarlo anche a stermy
> chi è di ampie vedute lo èin ogni campo, non solo dove fa comodo
> 
> perchè l'apertura mentale si acquisisce nel corso di una vita, non ti viene dall'oggi al domani
> ...



ma non è affatto vero, secondo me
ne parlavo proprio ieri col Conte, riguardo all'intolleranza
dipende molto dalle esperienze che si sono fatte

nella vita di una persona ci possono essere dei tasti dolenti che non vanno più toccati, poichè si fatta molta fatica a superarli, e che possono non avere a che fare col tradimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> il tuo pensiero era chiaro,impossibile non coglierlo. Io non tradisco e credo non lo farò mai, ma è bello leggerti nonostante non condivida quasi nulla. spero tu non smetta di dire la tua e ti confesso che molto spesso *mi fai accendere delle lampadine, e di questo ti ringrazio*



mi fa piacere
mi sembri un esempio di apertura mentale


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non chiedo perchè non mando quasi mai mp, di solito rispondo e basta
> 
> i due troll che vedi tu sono utenti da tanto tempo?
> se sì, sono piuttosto scarsi come troll, perchè non hanno distrutto nulla, ti pare?


Tutti quelli che non scrivono più Tubarao, kikko, regina delle nevi. Ciò che hanno scritto chiara e tebe prima. I nuovi che entrano blindati. Se non vedi tutto questo inutile continuare. solo solo una voce certo, e non sono dei vostri ma questa è la mia percezione. se qualcuno mi smentisce ne sarei felice.


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi era sparita la risposta e l'avevo riscritta più sintetica



credo che la puoi ritrovare dove ti ho quotata


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per quel che ho riscontrato io l'ampiezza di vedute non è settoriale
> di solito è un habitus mentale che si acquisisce nel corso della vita


E' anche vero che è un lusso che non sempre ci si può permettere, Chiara. A me in certe occasioni la vista si restringe e guardo attraverso il mirino di un fucile, proprio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che non scrivono più Tubarao, kikko, regina delle nevi. Ciò che hanno scritto chiara e tebe prima. I nuovi che entrano blindati. Se non vedi tutto questo inutile continuare. solo solo una voce certo, e non sono dei vostri ma questa è la mia percezione. se qualcuno mi smentisce ne sarei felice.


Guarda che Regina delle nevi è ancora qui. Scrive sempre meno... ma il forum non c'entra.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Apperò Ti ringrazio, comunque.


hai classe e come ho detto a farfalla, non dovete ringraziarmi, ringraziate voi stesse e le vostre esperienze che vi hanno rese così. Belle, anche quando vi arrabbiate.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è affatto vero, secondo me
> ne parlavo proprio ieri col Conte, riguardo all'intolleranza
> dipende molto dalle esperienze che si sono fatte
> 
> nella vita di una persona ci possono essere dei tasti dolenti che non vanno più toccati, poichè si fatta molta fatica a superarli, e che possono non avere a che fare col tradimento


:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che non scrivono più Tubarao, kikko, regina delle nevi. Ciò che hanno scritto chiara e tebe prima. I nuovi che entrano blindati. Se non vedi tutto questo inutile continuare. solo solo una voce certo, e non sono dei vostri ma questa è la mia percezione. se qualcuno mi smentisce ne sarei felice.


A parte il fatto che dei vostri e dei nostri per me non ce ne sono...ma poi... le domande erano altre. Hai detto che ci sono 2 utenti troll... fai un favore al forum e dicci chi sono.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per quel che ho riscontrato io l'ampiezza di vedute non è settoriale
> di solito è un habitus mentale che si acquisisce nel corso della vita


a parte che io ti ricordavo, ripeto, come tu ti vantassi espressamente del tuo zoccolare e non perche' lo si supponesse autonomamente...ahahahah

pero' anche in questo caso sei smentibile moooolto facilmente...

pija er cojone der nano nostro che e' largo de vedute sulle corna ma stretto de culo sulle coppie de fatto o peggio che anna' de notte, sulle coppie gay...

nun te pare che oltre che apri' le gambe come ve pare, anche le vedute siano come ve pare a voi?

ahahahahah


----------



## giò (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inconsapevolezza?Ho smesso da un pò di tempo di credere all'inconsapevolezza...ci si nasconde dietro l'inconsapevolezza....!!Non abbiamo più 15 anni anche se a qualcuno fa comodo pensarlo!!



ma magari bastasse l'età!
purtroppo no, Oscuro, penso che davvero solo il non aver piena coscienza di quello che si fa, possa permettere di farlo allegramente... col supporto di idee e convinzioni edificate ad hoc, s'intende.

se ci fai caso, mentire è la forma di autotutela tipica dei bambini.


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che non scrivono più Tubarao, kikko, regina delle nevi. Ciò che hanno scritto chiara e tebe prima. I nuovi che entrano blindati. Se non vedi tutto questo inutile continuare. solo solo una voce certo, e *non sono dei vostri* ma questa è la mia percezione. se qualcuno mi smentisce ne sarei felice.


guarda, proprio a me questo non lo puoi dire, eh
io ho sempre parlato con tutti (tranne quelli con cui mi pare di non avere nulla da dire), anche con utenti in rissa tra di loro, e ho scritto più volte:
è la biodiversità che tiene su il forum
dovremmo ringraziarci
se fossero tutti come free non ci metterei più piede
si può non schierarsi mai...

per quanto riguarda gli utenti che hai nominato, lasci intendere che si sono lamentati in mp (se ho capito bene)
ma io sono fuori da queste cose, come ti ho detto


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi fa piacere
> mi sembri un esempio di apertura mentale


dicono di si e mi fa piacere pensarmi cosi,  ho i miei limiti come tutti ma non smetto di cercare di capire gli altri. E' un esercizio formante e formativo che mi arricchisce ogni giorno.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' anche vero che è un lusso che non sempre ci si può permettere, Chiara. A me in certe occasioni la vista si restringe e guardo attraverso il mirino di un fucile, proprio.


ma per questo tu sei preziosa, ammetti il mirino e il fucile e non hai paura di fare passi indietro. non siamo sempre al top della nostra flessibilità. il discorso è ad ampio respiro. molti qui non hanno nemmeno quel respiro e tentano do soffocare quello degli altri, a prescindere, se chi parla è  traditore (a prescindere ormai mi si è incastrato nel dna)


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> dicono di si e mi fa piacere pensarmi cosi,  ho i miei limiti come tutti ma non smetto di cercare di capire gli altri. E' un esercizio formante e formativo che mi arricchisce ogni giorno.


se vede...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Jiò*

Il non aver piena coscienza?o il far finta di non averla?Io ho coscienza,ma essendo egoista faccio finta di non averla,son molto negativo,purtroppo non credo più a babbo natale!


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Nr69*

Per essere credibile dovresti incominciare a fare i nomi,stai generalizzando,senza dire nulla!


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che dei vostri e dei nostri per me non ce ne sono...ma poi... le domande erano altre. Hai detto che ci sono 2 utenti troll... fai un favore al forum e dicci chi sono.


non ho spiegato bene. Utenti troll non perchè hanno doppie vite, ma perchè usano il forum come dei troll. da quello che leggo naturalmente e dalle risposte che danno, contro in ogni caso non curandosi minimamente se l'effetto delle loro parole possa uccidere o fare bene. questo è un comportamento da troll


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> ma magari bastasse l'età!
> purtroppo no, Oscuro, penso che davvero solo il non aver piena coscienza di quello che si fa, possa permettere di farlo allegramente... col supporto di idee e convinzioni edificate ad hoc, s'intende.
> 
> se ci fai caso, mentire è la forma di autotutela tipica dei bambini.


quindi presa coscienza che qua ce stanno quelli senza coscienza, me dica, vostra coscienza, come se deve interagi' co' questi, in coscienza?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che dei vostri e dei nostri per me non ce ne sono...ma poi... le domande erano altre. Hai detto che ci sono 2 utenti troll... fai un favore al forum e dicci chi sono.


se vuoi te li faccio io...tanto è chiaro a tutti ormai che ce l'ha con me e oscuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ma per questo tu *sei preziosa*, ammetti il mirino e il fucile e non hai paura di fare passi indietro. non siamo sempre al top della nostra flessibilità. il discorso è ad ampio respiro. molti qui non hanno nemmeno quel respiro e tentano do soffocare quello degli altri, a prescindere, se chi parla è traditore (a prescindere ormai mi si è incastrato nel dna)


 epperò se fai così mi si alza la glicemia


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda, proprio a me questo non lo puoi dire, eh
> io ho sempre parlato con tutti (tranne quelli con cui mi pare di non avere nulla da dire), anche con utenti in rissa tra di loro, e ho scritto più volte:
> è la biodiversità che tiene su il forum
> dovremmo ringraziarci
> ...


vostri intendevo che non sono un registrato ed è la prima volta che scrivo. Visto come subito vi sentite colpiti? Questo non denota serenità.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Dici?io non credo!


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?io non credo!


istinto...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Vorrà dire che leccheremo il culo anche noi per qualche insulso doppiofine...!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se vuoi te li faccio io...tanto è chiaro a tutti ormai che ce l'ha con me e oscuro.


ciao bella simy, no non ce l'ho con te. Mi piaci anche tu. hai sensibilità che mi riempiono il cuore, e in alcuni momenti leggerti è respirare aria pulita. la maggior parte delle volte direi. Cambia poco per favore


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> vostri intendevo che non sono un registrato ed è la prima volta che scrivo. Visto come subito vi sentite colpiti? Questo non denota serenità.


colpita io? per 4 parole su un forum? ma dai non scherziamo

ma tu quindi leggevi e non scrivevi?


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> vostri intendevo che non sono un registrato ed è la prima volta che scrivo. Visto come subito vi sentite colpiti? Questo non denota serenità.


ammazza, sei stato silente pe' anni visto che conosci la rava e la fava de sto posto e te svej mo' pe' ste perle?

ma vai a cagare vecchia zoccola e chi te crede, mezza sega che manco le palle de di' chi sei c'hai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se vuoi te li faccio io...tanto è chiaro a tutti ormai che ce l'ha con me e oscuro.


No... non credo dài... perchè dici così????


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Cosa ti avevo detto?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> epperò se fai così mi si alza la glicemia


non era mia intenzione, sono una persona dolce se vuoi ti dico qualcosa di cattivo ma mi devo sforzare


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ciao bella simy, no non ce l'ho con te. Mi piaci anche tu. hai sensibilità che mi riempiono il cuore, e in alcuni momenti leggerti è respirare aria pulita. la maggior parte delle volte direi. Cambia poco per favore


il mio istinto ha sbagliato???????


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Perchè nr 69 non fa i nomi dei 2 troll?ci legge da poco ma conosce abbastanza...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ciao bella simy, no non ce l'ho con te. Mi piaci anche tu. hai sensibilità che mi riempiono il cuore, e in alcuni momenti leggerti è respirare aria pulita. la maggior parte delle volte direi. Cambia poco per favore


Visto Simy? mi sembrava impossibile... Ma neanche Oscuro è un troll, evidentemente.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> colpita io? per 4 parole su un forum? ma dai non scherziamo
> 
> ma tu quindi leggevi e non scrivevi?


io leggo ed è la prima volta che scrivo


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> il mio istinto ha sbagliato???????


Si al 50 per 100...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ti avevo detto?:rotfl:


sarà... :unhappy:

stai usando tu il cervello ?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio istinto ha sbagliato???????


si. completamente


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè nr 69 non fa i nomi dei 2 troll?ci legge da poco ma conosce abbastanza...!



tu e Stermy, siete gli unici a cui non ha fatto complimenti
ops! nemmeno a me!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè nr 69 non fa i nomi dei 2 troll?ci legge da poco ma conosce abbastanza...!


eh non lo so... ho già chiesto due volte...


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non era mia intenzione, sono una persona dolce se vuoi ti dico qualcosa di cattivo ma mi devo sforzare


a dorce, nun e' che me giri n'attimino er caffe' cor ditino che m'e' finito lo zuccherino?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> io leggo ed è la prima volta che scrivo


però se non ce l'ha con me ma con Oscuro si...di riflesso ce l'hai anche con me...
se io sono aria pulita..allora lo è anche Oscuro  

il mio ragionamento fila no?


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*free*

I complimenti son graditi quando son sinceri!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tu e Stermy, siete gli unici a cui non ha fatto complimenti
> ops! nemmeno a me!


armeno nun e' rekkia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tu e Stermy, siete gli unici a cui non ha fatto complimenti
> ops! nemmeno a me!


'azz... eppure il tuo avatar parlava da solo... mi hanno distratto tutti quei cuoricini a US.
Avanti, ammettilo! si sa che le pantere NON sono rosa!


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto Simy? mi sembrava impossibile... Ma neanche Oscuro è un troll, evidentemente.


ho scritto prima che non so chi sia o non sia un troll ma ci sono nick che si comportano come troll, ovvero senza curarsi della persona a cui rispondono


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

No,io sono quello scomodo!:rotfl:


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I complimenti son graditi quando son sinceri!:rotfl:



eh ma sai che si dice anche:

gli amici si dicono sinceri, i nemici lo sono....


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I complimenti son graditi quando son sinceri!:rotfl:



.


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Novembre 2012)

troll

troll everywhere


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ho scritto prima che non so chi sia o non sia un troll ma ci sono nick che si comportano come troll, ovvero senza curarsi della persona a cui rispondono


Ok, riformulo: secondo te chi è che si comporta come troll?


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io sono quello scomodo!:rotfl:


no :ar:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non ti ricordi campanellino, rita e altre persone adorate qui con la loro storia di traditrici/traditori in un confronto sincero e costruttivo per tutti.certamente avevano ben altro spessore .forse erano solo veri


Dici rita1973?
Ma povera ha compiuto gli anni ieri e sta di un bene che non ti dico...
E che figona da paura neh?


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> io leggo ed è la prima volta che scrivo


e mo' pe' capi' che tempi te sei dato?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè no? dovresti giudicare il concetto non la persona.... è vero anche che non è sempre facile


Infatti...
Ma tu dici che io sono un pezzo di merda.:smile:


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'azz... eppure il tuo avatar parlava da solo... mi hanno distratto tutti quei cuoricini a US.
> Avanti, ammettilo! si sa che le pantere NON sono rosa!



scusa adesso perchè caspita non posso essere un troll rosa?


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Ma tu dici che io sono un pezzo di merda.:smile:


io ci ho visto un attacco personale su quella cosa.. e ho giudicato quello... se non c'era malafede ti saresti scusato con lui ma non l'hai fatto...


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici rita1973?
> Ma povera ha compiuto gli anni ieri e sta di un bene che non ti dico...
> ....


quindi s'e' decisa a manna' affanculo definitivamente quello con cui diceva de sta?

ahahahahah

maro' che stress...brrrrrr...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa adesso perchè caspita non posso essere un troll rosa?


Infatti è evidente, a ben pensarci, che il troll sia tu. Anche quella storia della piscina... hai diffuso un clima di reciproco sospetto, addirittura siamo arrivati a pensare ad un'invasione aliena...


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh non lo so... ho già chiesto due volte...


e ho risposto due volte dicendo che sono i comportamenti che sono da troll


----------



## giò (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il non aver piena coscienza?o il far finta di non averla?Io ho coscienza,ma essendo egoista faccio finta di non averla,son molto negativo,purtroppo non credo più a babbo natale!



io dico che spesso non hanno reale percezione di quello che fanno, non hanno la misura delle conseguenze.
e sono egoisti, certo. 
si convincono talmente bene delle loro ragioni, che alla fine ci credono davvero.
la finzione diventa la loro realtà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> e ho risposto due volte dicendo che sono i comportamenti che sono da troll


ho letto e riformulato la domanda. Temo che tu stia usando il cellulare... aspetto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa adesso perchè caspita non posso essere un troll rosa?


----------



## giò (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi presa coscienza che qua ce stanno quelli senza coscienza, me dica, vostra coscienza, come se deve interagi' co' questi, in coscienza?
> 
> ahahahahah



con coscienza, ovvio


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> troll
> 
> troll everywhere
> 
> ...


ciao, e nemmeno tu hai comportamenti da troll. E finalmente riesco a fare un complimento anche ad un ometto.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

però io certi insulti pesantissimi per le donne che tradivano li ho letti da lothar (per via diretta) o dal conte in alcuni concetti.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

giò ha detto:


> io dico che spesso non hanno reale percezione di quello che fanno, non hanno la misura delle conseguenze.
> e sono egoisti, certo.
> si convincono talmente bene delle loro ragioni, che alla fine ci credono davvero.
> la finzione diventa la loro realtà.


infatti, DIGIAMOLO, i casini qua scoppiano solo perche' oltre che cojona' loro, tentano de cojona' noi...oseno' sai che palle...

dis is er busillis...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

vi saluto ragazzi, è stato un piacere parlare con voi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ciao, e nemmeno tu hai comportamenti da troll. E finalmente riesco a fare un complimento anche ad un ometto.


Ciao caro nr, mi definirei più uno spammer in effetti.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao caro nr, mi definirei più uno spammer in effetti.


no, sei una persona che hanno ferito ma che continua a crederci


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao caro nr, mi definirei più uno spammer in effetti.



un amore di spammer!:inlove:


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> vi saluto ragazzi, è stato un piacere parlare con voi.


e dai non te ne andare...registrati no? non ti mangiamo promesso


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ci ho visto un attacco personale su quella cosa.. e ho giudicato quello... se non c'era malafede ti saresti scusato con lui ma non l'hai fatto...


Non mi sono scusato: ma mi sono difeso.
Come sempre, io ho solo ritorto contro di lui, il suo modo di porsi contro chi non la pensa come lui.
No?

Ho difeso questo concetto: Non ci sto dentro che dato che Massinfedele si comporti in un certo modo con sua moglie, e dato che ha dei figli, debba di necessità essere catalogato come padre di merda.

Finita lì.

Se ti ha fatto felice e sentita realizzata e importante darmi del pezzo di merda, stai contenta.

ma io: non me lo dimenticherò.

E mi comporterò di conseguenza.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi s'e' decisa a manna' affanculo definitivamente quello con cui diceva de sta?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Beh sai come vanno certe cose no?
Di certo non l'ha aiutata come tu l'hai trattata riguardo sua madre.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però io certi insulti pesantissimi per le donne che tradivano li ho letti da lothar (per via diretta) o dal conte in alcuni concetti.


Mi spieghi i concetti?
Quali sarebbero?
Secondo me una donna che tradisce suo marito, non è nella posizione di chiedere o pretendere qualcosa da lui.
Se vuole chiedere qualcosa o pretendere qualcosa da lui, prima deve denunciare le sue colpe.

Sbagliato?

Sentiamo l'opinione dei mariti traditi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> no, sei una persona che hanno ferito ma che continua a crederci


Mi sento leggermente inquietato .

In effetti sono concetti sul quale non mi fermo spesso a pensarci.

Grazie comunque.


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> un amore di spammer!:inlove:


:inlove:
:inlove:
:inlove:
:inlove:


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai come vanno certe cose no?
> Di certo non l'ha aiutata come tu l'hai trattata riguardo sua madre.


e certo...senz'artro...

viscidon, armeno co' sta cazzata che mettesti in giro, quella demente s'e' fatta trombare poi da te?


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mi spieghi i concetti?
> *Quali sarebbero?
> Secondo me una donna che tradisce suo marito, non è nella posizione di chiedere o pretendere qualcosa da lui.
> Se vuole chiedere qualcosa o pretendere qualcosa da lui, prima deve denunciare le sue colpe.
> ...


concetti che dipingono la donna in questione come poco di buono .che poi l'oggetto delle tue frasi non si offenda non vuol dire che non sei stato offensivo.


----------



## Sole (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh già cosa?
> A sputare nel piatto dove ho mangiato fino al giorno prima IO mi sentirei una senzapalle.
> Tu a quanto pare no


Bene. E dopo la sequenza di frecciate e cattiverie pubblicate a beneficio di tutto il forum, eccoci arrivati al 'senzapalle'.

Non ho voglia di dilungarmi, mi sono rotta. Poi francamente non me ne frega una cippa.

Però, per mia curiosità personale, sono andata a cercarmi i miei primi post, per capire quale fosse questo famoso piatto da cui mangiavo e che ora rinnego a causa della mia ipocrisia e della mia fragile personalità in perenne ricerca di consensi. Ho trovato un paio di post, risalgono all'ottobre del 2010, poco dopo la mia iscrizione al forum. Nel primo rispondo a un aspirante traditore e nel secondo a una tradita. Sono successe parecchie cose, ma io continuo a vedere un filo che collega ciò che scrivevo allora a ciò che scrivo oggi. Niente di rinnegato. Solo un passo in avanti alla luce di nuove cose vissute, tante.

Leggiteli un po' e alla fine, possibilmente, piantala una buona volta di rompermi i maroni.

*(...) Farti un'amante potrà servirti a soddisfare il tuo desiderio frustrato, ma se non risolvete il problema alla radice, ti troverai punto e a capo. Proverai emozioni forti, ti illuderai che solo il tradimento potrà dartele, cercherai altre amanti smettendo di pensare a come far funzionare le cose con tua moglie (perchè la soluzione ti sembrerà di averla trovata per conto tuo) e ridurrai il tuo rapporto con lei ad un guscio vuoto.

Molti matrimoni sono così. Ci sono i problemi, marito o moglie smettono di riflettere sui problemi all'interno della coppia e cercano fuori la soluzione, creando una situazione che si cristallizza, va bene a tutti, non rompe l'equilibrio apparente ed evita tanta fatica.

Vedi tu se ti piace l'idea di vivere così. (...)


(...) da quando ho scoperto i suoi tradimenti, anch'io non riesco a vivere 'nella coppia' come prima.
Mi rendo conto che stiamo entrambi cercando di uscire da questo momento di crisi, per certi versi i risultati dei nostri sforzi sono consolanti, considerato quello che ci è successo... ma mentre lui è pieno di entusiasmo, perchè ha capito di amarmi realmente e di voler vivere al mio fianco, io mi trovo a vivere su due piani paralleli:

quello della razionalità = si è realmente pentito di ciò che ha fatto, sta lavorando su se stesso per capire perchè l'ha fatto, è davvero la persona che stimo e che ho sempre amato.

quello, un po' in ombra, delle sensazioni = mi ha tradita e questo fatto non cambierà mai, qualunque cosa faccia: si è rotto qualcosa, si è aperta una falla e d'ora in poi nel nostro rapporto non ci sarà più nulla di sacro e inviolabile.

Questa è una cosa che mi pesa molto. La sensazione di non poter, da ora in poi, dare nulla per scontato. La precarietà (che avverto anche in me stessa) è faticosa, richiede molta forza perchè noi dobbiamo diventare i punti di riferimento di noi stesse. Nel bene e nel male.
E' dura e per quanto può valere, ti capisco. (...)*


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

Ma non possiamo tutti, io per primo, tentare di convivere pacificamente anche con chi la pensa in modo opposto al nostro? Non avete amici, parenti, conoscenti che hanno idee politiche, sociali, morali ecc ecc opposte alle vostre e ciò nonostante si convive pacificamente o addirittura talvolta ci si vuole anche un gran bene?
ma perché qui il conflitto deve sempre alzarsi di tono ed essere sopraffatto da rabbia, rancore, acrimonia?
Perche? Voglio dire: ciascuno di noi singolarmente preso è un'ottima persona. Perché ogni tot giorni deve esserci un nuovo scontro sempre sullo stesso argomento che peraltro come tutti i problemi esistenziali non metterà MAI tutti d'accordo.
Lo dico con sincerità a costo di essere deriso per la mia utopica speranza .... Ci possiamo provare? Vogliamo tentare? Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## Non Registrato69 (29 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mi sento leggermente inquietato .
> 
> In effetti sono concetti sul quale non mi fermo spesso a pensarci.
> 
> Grazie comunque.


Ascoltati, è un consiglio che ti do con tutto il cuore. e non sentirti inquietato. la bellezza interiore non è mai inquietante. ora vado sul serio,  e salutatemi tebe e pure AnnaBlume,  avete fatto un ottimo acquisto con lei.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> Ascoltati, è un consiglio che ti do con tutto il cuore. e non sentirti inquietato. la bellezza interiore non è mai inquietante. ora vado sul serio,  e salutatemi tebe e pure AnnaBlume,  avete fatto un ottimo acquisto con lei.




Pace e bene...sorella...o fratello?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

*porca zozza...*

... non abbiamo scoperto chi è l'assassino. Io però ho un alibi, mi stavo lavando i denti. Dopo tutto quello zucchero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Pace e bene...sorella...o fratello?


io metterei un fiocco azzurro


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io metterei un fiocco azzurro


e stringi forte...

ahahahah


----------



## Valeniente (29 Novembre 2012)

*questo forum è un paradiso rispetto ad altri*



L7 ha detto:


> Ma non possiamo tutti, io per primo, tentare di convivere pacificamente anche con chi la pensa in modo opposto al nostro? Non avete amici, parenti, conoscenti che hanno idee politiche, sociali, morali ecc ecc opposte alle vostre e ciò nonostante si convive pacificamente o addirittura talvolta ci si vuole anche un gran bene?
> ma perché qui il conflitto deve sempre alzarsi di tono ed essere sopraffatto da rabbia, rancore, acrimonia?
> Perche? Voglio dire: ciascuno di noi singolarmente preso è un'ottima persona. Perché ogni tot giorni deve esserci un nuovo scontro sempre sullo stesso argomento che peraltro come tutti i problemi esistenziali non metterà MAI tutti d'accordo.
> Lo dico con sincerità a costo di essere deriso per la mia utopica speranza .... Ci possiamo provare? Vogliamo tentare? Grazie per l'attenzione


La penso come te, e non solo per i forum, l'armonia e l'educazione dovrebbe prevalere ovunque, per un mondo migliore e civile, invece, c'è chi sta bene solo se aizza gli uni contro gli altri, basta non dargli ascolto.

Io ormai appena vedo chi scrive solo per creare polemiche, salto all'intervento successivo, il rischio è di perdere qualcosa, pazienza, almeno non mi innervosisco, ne ho già di rogne da risolvere e qui sono senrata solo per sentire il parere di chi si è ritrovato tradito e cercare anche di capire cosa pensano i traditori, tra questi ultimi le peggiori, non tutte, sono le donne. E' la vita e la libertà che abbiamo voluto ognuna la interpreta a modo suo.


----------



## Lui (29 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma non possiamo tutti, io per primo, tentare di convivere pacificamente anche con chi la pensa in modo opposto al nostro? Non avete amici, parenti, conoscenti che hanno idee politiche, sociali, morali ecc ecc opposte alle vostre e ciò nonostante si convive pacificamente o addirittura talvolta ci si vuole anche un gran bene?
> ma perché qui il conflitto deve sempre alzarsi di tono ed essere sopraffatto da rabbia, rancore, acrimonia?
> Perche? Voglio dire: ciascuno di noi singolarmente preso è un'ottima persona. Perché ogni tot giorni deve esserci un nuovo scontro sempre sullo stesso argomento che peraltro come tutti i problemi esistenziali non metterà MAI tutti d'accordo.
> Lo dico con sincerità a costo di essere deriso per la mia utopica speranza .... Ci possiamo provare? Vogliamo tentare? Grazie per l'attenzione


sei forse amico di ET? da quale pianeta arrivi? qui siamo sulla terra, una parte della terra quella che viaggia ma non si vede, quella che si fa forte protetta dall'anonimato. Devi essere nuovo, io più di te, però mi sono fatto già un'idea.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sei forse amico di ET? da quale pianeta arrivi? qui siamo sulla terra, una parte della terra quella che viaggia ma non si vede, quella che si fa forte protetta dall'anonimato. Devi essere nuovo, io più di te, però mi sono fatto già un'idea.


Non ho il piacere di conoscere ET ma ne sarei onorato, è un puro di cuore che peraltro non molla mai sino a quando, nonostante l'ostilità di un intera comunità e la solidarietà solo di un pugno di ragazzi non riesce ad ottenere quello che vuole.
Ciò detto, si, è vero, il mondo e il genere umano vanno in un certo modo .... ma questo mica ci impedisce ci tentare di cambiarle in meglio le cose? O no? Almeno a me no ..:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non ho il piacere di conoscere ET ma ne sarei onorato, è un puro di cuore che peraltro non molla mai sino a quando, nonostante l'ostilità di un intera comunità e la solidarietà solo di un pugno di ragazzi non riesce ad ottenere quello che vuole.
> Ciò detto, si, è vero, il mondo e il genere umano vanno in un certo modo .... ma questo mica ci impedisce ci tentare di cambiarle in meglio le cose? O no? Almeno a me no ..:up:


io mi sento come wile coyote delle volte... se ti può essere di conforto.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi sento come wile coyote delle volte... se ti può essere di conforto.


Mia cara Willie Coyote è l'Eroe che non si arrende MAI. Nosostante sappia che non ce la potra fare mai. A chi potrebbe mai essere simpatico qul vincente arrogante ed impunito di Bee beep?


----------



## Lui (29 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non ho il piacere di conoscere ET ma ne sarei onorato, è un puro di cuore che peraltro non molla mai sino a quando, nonostante l'ostilità di un intera comunità e la solidarietà solo di un pugno di ragazzi non riesce ad ottenere quello che vuole.
> Ciò detto, si, è vero, il mondo e il genere umano vanno in un certo modo .... ma questo mica ci impedisce ci tentare di cambiarle in meglio le cose? O no? Almeno a me no ..:up:


sarebbe fantastico, hai una visione della vita irreale. qui da noi, Sicilia, c'è un detto: " cu nasci tunnu nun mori quatratu", letteralmente recita, ci nasce rotondo non può morire quadrato.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

secondo me , per fortuna, molti sono morti quadrati pur nascendo tondi non rassegnandosi nella ricerca dell'evoluzione.a starsene di questo frutto di saggezza popolare penseremmo ancora che il sole giri intorno alla terra


lui ha detto:


> sarebbe fantastico, hai una visione della vita irreale. qui da noi, Sicilia, c'è un detto: " cu nasci tunnu nun mori quatratu", letteralmente recita, ci nasce rotondo non può morire quadrato.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sarebbe fantastico, hai una visione della vita irreale. qui da noi, Sicilia, c'è un detto: " cu nasci tunnu nun mori quatratu", letteralmente recita, ci nasce rotondo non può morire quadrato.


Sai cosa mi sorpende di più? Che queste parole un tantino ciniche - senza offesa - vengano da un conterraneo di Falcone, Borsellino, Peppino Impastato ... tutta gente che se avesse ragionato nel modo in cui ragioni tu non sarebbe divenuta il Simbolo del Cambiamento che in effetti è poi strameritatamente diventata.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

sono i "folli" , quelli che dobbiamo ringraziare





L7 ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi sorpende di più? Che queste parole un tantino ciniche - senza offesa - vengano da un conterraneo di *Falcone, Borsellino, Peppino Impastato* ... tutta gente che se avesse ragionato nel modo in cui ragioni tu non sarebbe divenuta il Simbolo del Cambiamento che in effetti è poi strameritatamente diventata.


----------



## Lui (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me , per fortuna, molti sono morti quadrati pur nascendo tondi non rassegnandosi nella ricerca dell'evoluzione.a starsene di questo frutto di saggezza popolare penseremmo ancora che il sole giri intorno alla terra





L7 ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi sorpende di più? Che queste parole un tantino ciniche - senza offesa - vengano da un conterraneo di Falcone, Borsellino, Peppino Impastato ... tutta gente che se avesse ragionato nel modo in cui ragioni tu non sarebbe divenuta il Simbolo del Cambiamento che in effetti è poi strameritatamente diventata.



no mi riferivo ne alla scienza ne alla ricerca ne alla giustizia e via discorrendo, ma al carattere di una persona. il cambiamento in sicilia c'è stato non perchè la gente ha voluto che così fosse, ma perchè lo ha voluto lo Stato, l'istituzione. per chi non vive questa terra, ciò che è successo e che sta succedendo, per quel che dicono i tg o scrivono i quotidiani, è il cambiamento. ma nella realtà, tutto è uguale, fidati. la mafia è sempre presente, l'omertà e sempre presente, gli organi  preposti al controllo devono per necessità dimostrare qualcosa, ma gli equilibri sono rimasti sempre quelli di prima.  Un altro detto: morto un papa se ne elegge un'altro. pensi che aver catturato alcuni capi mafia abbia cambiato qualcosa, pensi che la gente fa la fila nei comandi di polizia o carabinieri per denunciare un'estorsione?  siete sbagliati, purtroppo.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> no mi riferivo ne alla scienza ne alla ricerca ne alla giustizia e via discorrendo, ma al carattere di una persona. il cambiamento in sicilia c'è stato non perchè la gente ha voluto che così fosse, ma perchè lo ha voluto lo Stato, l'istituzione. per chi non vive questa terra, ciò che è successo e che sta succedendo, per quel che dicono i tg o scrivono i quotidiani, è il cambiamento. ma nella realtà, tutto è uguale, fidati. la mafia è sempre presente, l'omertà e sempre presente, gli organi  preposti al controllo devono per necessità dimostrare qualcosa, ma gli equilibri sono rimasti sempre quelli di prima.  Un altro detto: morto un papa se ne elegge un'altro. pensi che aver catturato alcuni capi mafia abbia cambiato qualcosa, pensi che la gente fa la fila nei comandi di polizia o carabinieri per denunciare un'estorsione?  *siete sbagliati, purtroppo*.


Ne predo atto. Mi arrendo. Seguo il tuo consiglio.
Ragazzi, ragazze, vai con la rissa infrasettimanale: e non dimenticate colpi bassi, offese a tutti gli ascendenti in linea retta sino agli antichi romani e faide. Buon divertimento :smile:


----------



## Lui (29 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ne predo atto. Mi arrendo. Seguo il tuo consiglio.
> Ragazzi, ragazze, vai con la rissa infrasettimanale: e non dimenticate colpi bassi, offese a tutti gli ascendenti in linea retta sino agli antichi romani e faide. Buon divertimento :smile:



ma che fai istighi? 

volevo dire che, se anche esteriormente possa sembrare che una persona cambi, il ns carattere difficilmente potrà mutare. 

anche a me piacerebbe dialogare con tranquillità e senza subire attacchi e soprattutto insulti, ma non è facile.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi sorpende di più? Che queste parole un tantino ciniche - senza offesa - vengano da un conterraneo di Falcone, Borsellino, Peppino Impastato ... tutta gente che se avesse ragionato nel modo in cui ragioni tu non sarebbe divenuta il Simbolo del Cambiamento che in effetti è poi strameritatamente diventata.


sei un tantinello esagerato se equipari quei GROSSI problemi ai problemucci de sto forum...

eppure dovresti avere ben altri pensieri pe' la capoccia...o no?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma che fai istighi?
> 
> volevo dire che, se anche esteriormente possa sembrare che una persona cambi, il ns carattere difficilmente potrà mutare.
> 
> anche a me piacerebbe dialogare con tranquillità e senza subire attacchi e soprattutto insulti, ma non è facile.


hai gia' provato da solo davanti ad uno specchio?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e certo...senz'artro...
> 
> viscidon, armeno co' sta cazzata che mettesti in giro, quella demente s'e' fatta trombare poi da te?


No...
Ma quella volta con le tue sparate non potevi sapere che lei era orfana di madre.
E non potevi sapere che quella donna all'epoca lottava con problemi di salute che inginocchierebbero anche le persone più forti.
Ma ho un debole per lei, lo ammetto, mi ha passato un paio di indirizzi di bravi medici, che poi si sono rivelati speciali per mia moglie.

Ho avuto da quella donna molto più che solo la sua figa, e ciò conta immensamente per me.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> concetti che dipingono la donna in questione come poco di buono .che poi l'oggetto delle tue frasi non si offenda non vuol dire che non sei stato offensivo.


Non so cosa significhi essere na poco di buono o na poco di cattivo.
Per me le donne sono fatte in un modo.
Accetto che siano fatte così.
Nessuna mi ha mai smentito.

Ma decidi tu che cosa è offensivo o meno?

O il sentire comune?

Il comun senso del pudore?

Ma non tengo problemi sai?
Quelle che hanno aproffittato di me
L'hanno tutte pagata salata.

Laonde per cui...


----------



## Lui (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai gia' provato da solo davanti ad uno specchio?
> 
> ahahahahah


si, tutti i giorni, mi guardo e cerco di ................. ma nel guardarmi, e non solo la mia immagine, ho paura, un senso di vuoto, di poca trasparenza.


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Ma quella volta con le tue sparate non potevi sapere che lei era orfana di madre.
> E non potevi sapere che quella donna all'epoca lottava con problemi di salute che inginocchierebbero anche le persone più forti.
> Ma ho un debole per lei, lo ammetto, mi ha passato un paio di indirizzi di bravi medici, che poi si sono rivelati speciali per mia moglie.
> ...


senti cojone continua pure co' sta stronzata che m'attribuisci, tanto sei noto per quanto sei viscido, e meno male che dici ch'ero ignaro...

percio' colgo l'occasione per mannarte affanculo a te ed a lei se nel corso del tempo ha avvallato il tuo viscidume e dice che se n'e' ita pe' colpa de sterminator e non di quanto e' sbarellata....

pero' ce scommetto i gioielli che e' tutta na' tua macchinazione come ar solito in solitaria......

ma te ripeto fai pure, fallito der cazzo...


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> si, tutti i giorni, mi guardo e cerco di ................. ma nel guardarmi, e non solo la mia immagine, ho paura, un senso di vuoto, di poca trasparenza.


addirittura?...miii...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senti cojone continua pure co' sta stronzata che m'attribuisci, tanto sei noto per quanto sei viscido, e meno male che dici ch'ero ignaro...
> 
> percio' colgo l'occasione per mannarte affanculo a te ed a lei se nel corso del tempo ha avvallato il tuo viscidume e dice che se n'e' ita pe' colpa de sterminator e non di quanto e' sbarellata....
> 
> ...


Ma lei non se ne andò per colpa tua...anzi...
Semplicemente tornò con un altro nick, per evitare le tue rappresaglie....
Un po' di comprensione e pietà per chi è stato nella vita più sfortunato di noi, mai eh?

Dai sempre una mare di cose per scontate, perchè ritieni ti spettino di diritto, e invece non è affatto così...

Nessuno è immune da niente...

E per quel che ne sai tu...
Non hai nemmeno la certezza matematica di stare bene fino a domani mattina...

Girela come vuoi, ma veramente non dimentico come tu hai trattato questa ragazza...

Se lo meritava forse? Eh?


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lei non se ne andò per colpa tua...anzi...
> Semplicemente tornò con un altro nick, per evitare le tue rappresaglie....
> Un po' di comprensione e pietà per chi è stato nella vita più sfortunato di noi, mai eh?
> 
> ...


ma va a cagher imbecille...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ancora perdi tempo con questo debosciato mentale del conte?ancora leggi le cazzate che scrive?:rotfl:Si è difeso,porello,lui si difende sempre anche quando insinua che io mi collegherei chissà da dove,lui dice di mollarlo ma è talemente infido che poi non mi molla!Io non ho scritto che chi tradisce è un padre di merda,ho scritto che il conte è un padre di merda,che è una cosa diversa,credo che che il conte sia un pessimo esempio,infondo non mi sembra che sia il solo a credere questo!Il resto son gli squallidi insulti,di chi sa di non avere frecce al suo arco,d'altronde non ho figli .....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2012)

*Lui L7*

Vi racconto un episodio di circa ehm tanti anni fa,:smile:

Militare, arrivo a destinazione dopo quattro mesi di car e corso trasmettitore. Salgo nella stanza trasmettitori, e dopo un po mi sdraio su un lettino, arriva un piemontese vecchio, cioè vecchio nel senso che stava per congedarsi, questo con autorità e con il suo accento mi dice di alzarmi immediatamente. I modi e le frasi in cui lo disse mi fecero sballare di cervello, e quello che ricordo fu che, il tizio non poteva permettersi di parlare ad un siciliano in questa maniera, assolutamente no, io ero siciliano e ti spacco la faccia, ora ed appena posso te la spacco di nuovo! fu così che volò dalla scala.

Questo per far capire la mentalità sbagliata che può esserci talvolta. Si cambia ma ci vuole molto tempo, e quello che i tg etc distribuiscono nel far sapere è poco reale alla realtà che si ha in sicilia.
Però vorrei non si capisse male il messaggio che sembra essere dato o da me o da Lui. 

Bisogna viverci per capire cosa esattamente è la situazione. E non è così' male per come possa apparire da quello che scrivo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi sono scusato: ma mi sono difeso.
> Come sempre, io ho solo ritorto contro di lui, il suo modo di porsi contro chi non la pensa come lui.
> No?
> 
> ...


A casa mia queste chiamasi minacce...e sti grandissima cazzi che non dimenticherai, perchè tranquillo che anche io non dimenticherò,e stavolta se mi chiami al cellulare ti rispondo pure...!!


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora perdi tempo con questo debosciato mentale del conte?ancora leggi le cazzate che scrive?:rotfl:Si è difeso,porello,lui si difende sempre anche quando insinua che io mi collegherei chissà da dove,lui dice di mollarlo ma è talemente infido che poi non mi molla!Io non ho scritto che chi tradisce è un padre di merda,ho scritto che il conte è un padre di merda,che è una cosa diversa,credo che che il conte sia un pessimo esempio,infondo non mi sembra che sia il solo a credere questo!Il resto son gli squallidi insulti,di chi sa di non avere frecce al suo arco,d'altronde non ho figli .....:rotfl:



visto che mi quota..io rispondo..  sono una persona educata


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Allora preoccupati,perchè forse quando si è attaccato al tuo cellulare era per dirti che non dimenticherà,e lui è uno che ha una sola parola,mica è come me, che sono un pallone gonfiato...ma guarda te che cazzo si deve leggere...!


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A casa mia queste chiamasi minacce...e sti grandissima cazzi che non dimenticherai, perchè tranquillo che anche io non dimenticherò,e stavolta* se mi chiami *al cellulare ti rispondo pure...!!


ma perchè condividiamo anche il cellulare????


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

Claudio, Fratello mio di terronaggine, ma qui siamo su un forum di poche decine di utenti e finti anonimi visitatori (sempre gli stessi che escono dalla porta ed entrano dalla finestra) mica siamo da Roma in giù. E che miseria, mica ci sono gli ostacoli sociopolitici e le difficoltà economiche delle nostre terre. Basterebbe un minimo di buona volontà. Ben vengano anche le litigate, ma senza tirarsi la m...a in faccia, senza delirio però. O sragiono?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bene. E dopo la sequenza di frecciate e cattiverie pubblicate a beneficio di tutto il forum, eccoci arrivati al 'senzapalle'.
> 
> Non ho voglia di dilungarmi, mi sono rotta. Poi francamente non me ne frega una cippa.
> 
> ...


semplicemente dico che io non potrei mai definire _pantano_ (come hai definito tu il tuo recente passato di traditrice)
un'esperienza vissuta da me

perchè sarebbe palese che considererei quella Chiara una demente senzapalle che si è lasciata trascinare da chissà quali impulsi (e questa, secondo molte testimonianze che si leggono qui, sembrerebbe una delle giustificazioni più classiche addotte da molti traditori, quasi avessero subito un gap nella facoltà di intendere e di volere)

ma se tu lo vuoi fare, per me non è un problema

Non ho mai fatto mistero del mio fastidio per il tuo modo di esprimerti per verità rivelate ( espressioni del tipo "tutti i traditori sono instabili, dal primo all'ultimo" le scrivi tu, mica io) e certo che lo posto in pubblico, come dovrei farlo?
se poi tu la senti come una cattiveria, non so che farci


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si,oltre al cervello...:rotfl:!Ma questo conte ha una faccia da culo da collezione,gli manca solo la riga in mezzo e 4 peli sporchi,ma ti rendi conto?si è difeso?Questi si rigirano le cose come cazzo gli conviene e ti fanno pure passare per matto,io non ho mai condiviso gli eccessi di Alex,ma quando ha minacciato di andare a trovarlo e corcarlo come si deve,mica sbagliava,anzi devo fare le mie scuse ad alex cazzo...!!


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*L7*

Son terrone pure io,mi ci sento e spesso,per la felicità del conte!


----------



## Sole (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> semplicemente dico che io non potrei mai definire _pantano_ (come hai definito tu il tuo recente passato di traditrice)
> un'esperienza vissuta da me
> 
> perchè sarebbe palese che considererei quella Chiara una demente senzapalle che si è lasciata trascinare da chissà quali impulsi (e questa, secondo molte testimonianze che si leggono qui, sembrerebbe una delle giustificazioni più classiche addotte da molti traditori, quasi avessero subito un gap nella facoltà di intendere e di volere)
> ...


Io chiamo le mie esperienze un po' come mi pare. Non mi piace aver tradito, l'ho fatto e ho cercato di trarre insegnamento anche da quello. E sulla base di questo io posto.

E sì, mi dá fastidio essere chiamata ipocrita, mi dá fastidio che mi si faccia passare come una che fa marketing per ottenere consensi e mi dá fastidio essere chiamata senzapalle, quando la mia famiglia ha appena passato l'inferno proprio perchè ho deciso di dare una sterzata alla mia esistenza.

Se si vuole dialogare sui contenuti, io l'ho sempre fatto con civiltá, mi pare.
Ma gli attacchi personali qui sopra non li reggo.

Ma poi guarda, vuoi continuare? Fai pure, io cerco di cagarti il meno possibile, l'ho sempre fatto e continueró a farlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> qui siamo su un forum di poche decine di utenti e finti anonimi visitatori (sempre gli stessi che escono dalla porta ed entrano dalla finestra) mica siamo da Roma in giù.



in effetti siamo su internet, mica solo da Roma in giù.
rilevavo solo pochi giorni fa questa singolare illusione di chiusura che avvolge molti frequentatori assidui.


----------



## Tuba (29 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Altamente duro. Anni 35. Bel moraccione. Dinamico. Discreto.Amante dell'anal.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma va a cagher imbecille...


Ti brucia eh?
Ma è la verità e basta un click per andare a leggerti
E lo possono fare tutti.

E tu non puoi modificare uno iota di quei post.

Pensa che bella roba che sei.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


>


----------



## Sole (29 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quello che può irritare nelle dichiarazioni del traditore è, secondo me, l'affermare di avere mentalità aperta ed ampie vedute etc....sempre a scapito del partner ignaro, però
> intendo dire: com'è possibile che tutti 'sti ampi orizzonti nascano dalla menzogna, spesso reiterata?
> a me pare una grossa contraddizione, insanabile proprio
> 
> *abbiamo mille "occasioni" per comportarci male, lo facciamo (poco, si spera, ma capita) per mille motivi, tipo superficialità, convenienza, testardaggine, arroganza etc....tuttavia, le prime persone con cui proprio non dovremmo farlo, sono quelle che diciamo di amare, secondo me*


E' un pensiero totalmente condivisibile, talmente semplice da sembrare quasi scontato. Ma non lo è.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' un pensiero totalmente condivisibile, talmente semplice da sembrare quasi scontato. Ma non lo è.



non lo è perchè dire, credere di amare non sempre è amare.

se dai una sberla alla persona che ami, sei il primo a sentirne il dolore.


----------



## Sole (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non lo è perchè dire, credere di amare non sempre è amare.
> 
> *se dai una sberla alla persona che ami, sei il primo a sentirne il dolore*.


E' vero.


----------



## Zod (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> anche tubarao non scrive, ed era una gran bella voce, e voi ancora niente, niente domande ma a quotare gente che non da nessun aiuto o consiglio concreto. Perchè vi rimane così difficile capire? non credo abbia importanza chiedere che fine hanno fatto, ma perchè hanno deciso di non scrivere più.


Io sono contrario all'intervento statale nell'economia del paese. Se le regole del libero mercato sono chiare e rispettate, gli eccessi sia in un verso che nell'altro si ricompongono da soli. 

In sostanza il forum và dove lo porta il cuore, ognuno deve avere l'intelligenza di saperlo vivere senza coinvolgersi piú di tanto. Non é una casa privata, é una piazza, e nella piazza a volte manifestano gli operai, altre gli artigiani, spesso ci giocano i bambini, ci fanno i mercatini di Natale. Magari qualcuno nascosto dietro la fontana ci tromba pure.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io sono contrario all'intervento statale nell'economia del paese. Se le regole del libero mercato sono chiare e rispettate, gli eccessi sia in un verso che nell'altro si ricompongono da soli.
> 
> In sostanza il forum và dove lo porta il cuore, ognuno deve avere l'intelligenza di saperlo vivere senza coinvolgersi piú di tanto. Non é una casa privata, é una piazza, e nella piazza a volte manifestano gli operai, altre gli artigiani, spesso ci giocano i bambini, ci fanno i mercatini di Natale. Magari qualcuno nascosto dietro la fontana ci tromba pure.
> 
> S*B


Hai ragione!
[video=youtube;Nmd_XfLhgRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmd_XfLhgRM[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io sono contrario all'intervento statale nell'economia del paese. Se le regole del libero mercato sono chiare e rispettate, gli eccessi sia in un verso che nell'altro si ricompongono da soli.
> 
> In sostanza il forum và dove lo porta il cuore, ognuno deve avere l'intelligenza di saperlo vivere senza coinvolgersi piú di tanto. Non é una casa privata, é una piazza, e nella piazza a volte manifestano gli operai, altre gli artigiani, spesso ci giocano i bambini, ci fanno i mercatini di Natale. Magari qualcuno nascosto dietro la fontana ci tromba pure.
> 
> S*B





:singleeye:Concordo


----------



## exStermy (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti brucia eh?
> Ma è la verità e basta un click per andare a leggerti
> E lo possono fare tutti.
> 
> ...


ma brucia cosa, imbecille?

fa' na cosa, recupera i posts, stampateli e pulisciti il culo..... ops....la bocca...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma brucia cosa, imbecille?
> 
> fa' na cosa, recupera i posts, stampateli e pulisciti il culo..... ops....la bocca...
> 
> ahahahahah


Niente nanna???


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

va bene, dai. ho nuotato, ho cucinato, matteo è qui che si guarda crozza su youtube, insomma sono un fiore stasera. litighiamo??? :carneval:


:singleeye:


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>



ti prenderai il raffreddore, sempre a petto nudo. mettiti almeno la canottiera


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, dai. ho nuotato, ho cucinato, matteo è qui che si guarda crozza su youtube, insomma sono un fiore stasera. litighiamo??? :carneval:
> 
> 
> :singleeye:


Ehi...
ma parli a me??


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehi...
> ma parli a me??


 ehi tu, cerchi guai? 

(mi veniva meglio ieri, mi sa )


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ehi tu, cerchi guai?
> 
> (mi veniva meglio ieri, mi sa )



Vediamo un pó di capirci...:smile:
per cominciare su che argomento litighiamo ...
tu sul tuo ed io sul mio o ne troviamo una in comune???

A me piace litigare sulle cose stese male..


----------



## Sole (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, dai. ho nuotato, ho cucinato, matteo è qui che si guarda crozza su youtube, insomma sono un fiore stasera. litighiamo??? :carneval:
> 
> 
> :singleeye:


Non sei credibile


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vediamo un pó di capirci...:smile:
> per cominciare su che argomento litighiamo ...
> tu sul tuo ed io sul mio o ne troviamo una in comune???
> 
> A me piace litigare sulle cose stese male..


naaaaaaa! la fissa di matteo! però non litighiamo perchè alla fine le stende lui. 
a me piace litigare di più per "potevi anche chiedermelo prima di dire che saremmo andati al cinema (teatro, concerto, giocare a pallone, cena da mia sorella ecc.)". oppure "ma perchè mi dici cento volte la stessa cosa?"


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sei credibile


cucino benino, davvero :singleeye:


----------



## JON (29 Novembre 2012)

Non cominciamo a parlare di cucina. Abbiate rispetto per chi ha fame. Sono a dieta, il primo che parla di dolci me lo magno.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> *naaaaaaa! la fissa di matteo! però non litighiamo perchè alla fine le stende lui. *
> a me piace litigare di più per "potevi anche chiedermelo prima di dire che saremmo andati al cinema (teatro, concerto, giocare a pallone, cena da mia sorella ecc.)". oppure "ma perchè mi dici cento volte la stessa cosa?"



Ecco appunto cosa che faccio io...
perchè mio marito come arrivo pronta a barbottare lui prontamente mi chiede:
Ma vuoi litigare??? E sparisce:incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

ti spiace se, invece di litigare, ti dico che ho apprezzato molto le tue parole e, in particolar modo, questo passaggio:




passante ha detto:


> Qualcuno non tanti giorni fa ha scritto: “ma chi credene nella fedeltà come valore?” subito avrei scritto “forse io” ma ci ho ripensato, e, no, non è così. In effetti per me il valore è l’altra persona, il mio compagno, e la fedeltà solo un mezzo, ma un mezzo di cui, ultimamente, vedo la potenza. Secondo me, per tornare al titolo del topic: puoi scindere quello che ti pare, sesso, amore, salute, divertimento, emozioni, ma più tagli la tua vita a pezzettini, più la sottrai all’altra persona, meno alla fine ti lasci amare (e meno ci guadagni a dispetto delle apparenze).



il valore è l'altra persona.
chi ama ne è consapevole.
senza questa consapevolezza l'amore è un nome vuoto.


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti spiace se, invece di litigare, ti dico che ho apprezzato molto le tue parole e, in particolar modo, questo passaggio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono contento che nonostante tutto ieri sera mi sia venuto fuori qualcosa che per qualcuno poteva avere un senso :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma brucia cosa, imbecille?
> 
> fa' na cosa, recupera i posts, stampateli e pulisciti il culo..... ops....la bocca...
> 
> ahahahahah


Sono queste tue risposte 
che convincono sempre e solo che sei un cane e non una persona.
Come certi cani
Qualsiasi cosa tu faccia a loro
Chiunque a loro si avvicinano

Mordono

Perchè solo questo sanno fare.

Non tengo business a recuperarli.

Non sono funzionali a nulla.

Questo forum si è già espresso su di te.

E te l'avevo detto a suo tempo...

Laonde per cui, tu stai dove devi stare...

E io dove volevo essere.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sono contento che nonostante tutto iri sera mi sia venuto fuori qualcosa che per qualcuno poteva avere un senso :smile:


molto di più.
mi è arrivata tutta la bellezza e la profondità del tuo sentimento.
e di questo ti ringrazio.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non abbiamo scoperto chi è l'assassino. Io però ho un alibi, mi stavo lavando i denti. Dopo tutto quello zucchero...


non è questione di zucchero è che siete ormai abituati ad un confronto piuttosto sarcastico e non riconoscete più una semplice e  buona educazione.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma va a cagher imbecille...


Devi essere una persona profondamente infelice. Che ti è successo per renderti cosi?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io sono contrario all'intervento statale nell'economia del paese. Se le regole del libero mercato sono chiare e rispettate, gli eccessi sia in un verso che nell'altro si ricompongono da soli.
> 
> In sostanza il forum và dove lo porta il cuore, ognuno deve avere l'intelligenza di saperlo vivere senza coinvolgersi piú di tanto. Non é una casa privata, é una piazza, e nella piazza a volte manifestano gli operai, altre gli artigiani, spesso ci giocano i bambini, ci fanno i mercatini di Natale. Magari qualcuno nascosto dietro la fontana ci tromba pure.
> 
> S*B


esatto, il forum va dove lo porta il cuore ma questo forum in particolare ha qualcosa in più di un forum di moto o di cucina o di cucito. chi entra qui non chiede confronti su che olio motore sia meglio mettere in una determinata macchina, chiede qualcosa che lo faccia stare meglio visto che la maggior parte sono persone che hanno ricevuto un trauma. alcuni di voi aumentano questo trauma, in maniera gratuita, grottesca e cattiva, e il tuo esempio è perlomeno miope.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Insomma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono queste tue risposte
> che convincono sempre e solo che sei un cane e non una persona.
> Come certi cani
> Qualsiasi cosa tu faccia a loro
> ...


Insomma come farti capire che tu non sei il forum?che tu non sei questo forum?sei un ospite come siamo ospiti tutti noi,come Stermy,al quale continui a rivolgere espressioni ingiuriose e razziste,e per fortuna che il rissoso ero io,pagherei per vederti davanti a stermy di persona...!!:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*No*



Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> esatto, il forum va dove lo porta il cuore ma questo forum in particolare ha qualcosa in più di un forum di moto o di cucina o di cucito. chi entra qui non chiede confronti su che olio motore sia meglio mettere in una determinata macchina, chiede qualcosa che lo faccia stare meglio visto che la maggior parte sono persone che hanno ricevuto un trauma. alcuni di voi aumentano questo trauma, in maniera gratuita, grottesca e cattiva, e il tuo esempio è perlomeno miope.


Ti rispondo per l'ultima volta!No,chi viene qui deve aspettarsi un confronto,deve aspettarsi che qualcuno possa dirgli che sta sbagliando,non deve aspettarsi di star meglio e di sentirsi dire quello che gli piacerebbe sentirsi dire!Alcuni di noi sono per le brutte verità,altri son per raccontarsi storie di comodo,puoi scegliere cosa leggere e a cosa aggrapparti,quindi è inutile che vieni qui a creare sterili polemiche!!


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ....
> 
> E io dove volevo essere.


poi tu, da perfetta faccia da culo fallita hai pure er coraggio de di' che sto' forum per te nun serve come l'aria al punto da fa' rompe er cazzo da tu moje pe' farte riammette quanno te bannarono...

ahahahahahah

perche' specie le niu entry, sappiate che anche sto fallito e' stato bannato ma riammesso solo per i "servigi" da' mugliera...

ahahahahahah

io ho buona memoria stronzone e dove sei nun e' in effetti dove volevi sta'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi tu, da perfetta faccia da culo fallita hai pure er coraggio de di' che sto' forum per te nun serve come l'aria *al punto da fa' rompe er cazzo da tu moje pe' farte riammette quanno te bannarono...
> *
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Spiegala meglio sta cosa perchè se ho capito bene rischia d'essere LETALE.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> poi tu, da perfetta faccia da culo fallita hai pure er coraggio de di' che sto' forum per te nun serve come l'aria al punto da fa' rompe er cazzo da tu moje pe' farte riammette quanno te bannarono...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Bene mi mancava questa perla,che bella personcina sto conte!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spiegala meglio sta cosa perchè se ho capito bene rischia d'essere LETALE.


Letale?cosa può essere letale per gente che non ha un codice morale?un codice etico?cosa?


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma come farti capire che tu non sei il forum?che tu non sei questo forum?sei un ospite come siamo ospiti tutti noi,come Stermy,al quale continui a rivolgere espressioni ingiuriose e razziste,e per fortuna che il rissoso ero io,pagherei per vederti davanti a stermy di persona...!!:unhappy:


er cojone ha pubblicato qua il suo nome e cognome in chiaro pe' farse pubblicita' e perche' fondamentalmente e' un fallito che ha bisogno di conferme e se sente un parassita inutile sapendo nella vita sa solo sona' l'organetto in chiesa la domenica ed armeno su sto forum s'illude de fa er boss....

ahahahahahah

questo pe' di' che secondo te sta merda de mezza sega d'uomo e svantaggiato pure dalla natura,  vale la spesa della benza e dell'autostrada da milano a vicenza p'annallo a mena'?

naaaaaaa.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi tu, da perfetta faccia da culo fallita hai pure er coraggio de di' che sto' forum per te nun serve come l'aria al punto da fa' rompe er cazzo da tu moje pe' farte riammette quanno te bannarono...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Stermy, visto che hai buona memoria spiega anche che c'era un altro amministratore.
Eh, se dovete dirle, ditele complete


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> Devi essere una persona profondamente infelice. Che ti è successo per renderti cosi?


sono solo allergico ai viscidi ed agli smidollati...

ed a naso me pari pure tu messo molto bene in tal senso percio' te consiglio de nun fa' lo slalom tra i miei coglioni...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> er cojone ha pubblicato qua il suo nome e cognome in chiaro pe' farse pubblicita' e perche' fondamentalmente e' un fallito che ha bisogno di conferme e se sente un parassita inutile sapendo nella vita sa solo sona' l'organetto in chiesa la domenica ed armeno su sto forum s'illude de fa er boss....
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ascolta, pagherei io benzina e autostrada,ci son delle cose  nella vita che non hanno prezzo,vorrei vedere Il conte darti del cane e del terrone a 30cm di distanza....:rotfl:!Credo che prenderesti a calci nel culo il conte per 5 km senza fargli toccare terra....:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stermy, visto che hai buona memoria spiega anche che c'era un altro amministratore.
> Eh, se dovete dirle, ditele complete


c'era la trinita' e mo' e' rimasto solo l'uno non piu' trino...

ahahahahah

comunque il tuo intervento e' pure piu' smerdante perche' altre teste piu' normali avevano reputato sta testa di cazzo inadeguata al punto da bannarlo, mentre co' l'uno e trino rimasto hanno inciuciato pe' farse li cazzi loro...

percio' chiare' pe' difenne l'aminchietto tuo, hai perso n'occasione pe' evita' n'artra figur'emmerd' a cui sei proprio abbonata...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Poi*



exStermy ha detto:


> c'era la trinita' e mo' e' rimasto solo l'uno non piu' trino...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Cosa cambia chi era il gestore poi?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

No vabbè, io vorrei capire sta cosa della moglie di uno che scrive all'amministratore di un forum sul tradimento per far riammettere il marito. Qualcuno me la spiega per filo e per segno, eh? Li mortacci vostri?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2012)

*ufffss...*

t'ho che strano... conte + Matraini vs Stermy + Oscuro.

ci mancava!


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, io vorrei capire sta cosa della moglie di uno che scrive all'amministratore di un forum sul tradimento per far riammettere il marito. Qualcuno me la spiega per filo e per segno, eh? Li mortacci vostri?


Si,joey ha ragione,Stermy puoi essere più preciso?questo aspetto potrebbe essere caratterizzante per capire le grandi doti morali  del conte,dai non esser timido spiegaci meglio!!GRAZIE!!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Letale?cosa può essere letale per gente che non ha un codice morale?un codice etico?cosa?


No, LETALE per me. Cioè, rischio di svenire dalle risa. Davvero.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> c'era la trinita' e mo' e' rimasto solo l'uno non piu' trino...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


più che altro chiarisci servigi che non saranno stati altro che una richiesta.
non vedo perché devi essere offensivo verso una persona che con il forum non c'entra


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, LETALE per me. Cioè, rischio di svenire dalle risa. Davvero.


:rotfl:Ma ti meravigli?Io son disgustato,ma d'altronde ormai sta diventando la norma...!


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cambia chi era il gestore poi?


beh volendo fa' i sofisti, altre teste pensanti lo hanno considerato GIUSTAMENTE una testa di cazzo, un'altra no...

ma peccccche'?come mai?...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro chiarisci servigi che non saranno stati altro che una richiesta.
> non vedo perché devi essere offensivo verso una persona che con il forum non c'entra


Perdonami,allora perchè ha scritto la moglie se non c'entra nulla con il forum? è vera sta storia?Ma può essere che uno viene bannato e fa scrivere dalla moglie?:rotfl::rotfl:Quindi se dovessero bannare me,faccio scrivere da mia madre?visto che non son sposato e non ho figli?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,allora perchè ha scritto la moglie se non c'entra nulla con il forum? è vera sta storia?Ma può essere che uno viene bannato e fa scrivere dalla moglie?:rotfl::rotfl:Quindi se dovessero bannare me,faccio scrivere da mia madre?visto che non son sposato e non ho figli?:rotfl:


non sono cose che mi interessano.
con il conte dissento su tutto  ma nei confronti diretti, queste cose non mi piacciono


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Be, se una delle teste pensanti era Zio fedy,mi viene da ridere e devo restituirgli un pizzico di stima...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,allora perchè ha scritto la moglie se non c'entra nulla con il forum? è vera sta storia?Ma può essere che uno viene bannato e fa scrivere dalla moglie?:rotfl::rotfl:Quindi *se dovessero bannare me,faccio scrivere da mia madre?visto che non son sposato e non ho figli?*:rotfl:


Eh oh, magari ti dicono che domattina per entrare nel forum devi essere accompagnato dai genitori...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Non sono cose che ti interessano,però puntualizzi una cosa che non ti interessa?Vabbè,cosa dobbiamo fare per saperne di più?:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, LETALE per me. Cioè, rischio di svenire dalle risa. Davvero.


te adesso...io da quanno je pijai le misure a sto fallito, praticamente ar primo post di scherno che m'indirizzo' appena entrai, piu' che mannarlo affanculo 3 vorte ogni mezza parola nun se po' fa' e me ce diverto... 

gielo dissi che aveva sbajato er bersaglio ed avrebbe cagato sangue a fiumi...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh oh, magari ti dicono che domattina per entrare nel forum devi essere accompagnato dai genitori...


Seriamente!!Io conosco Stermy e non scrive cazzate, se questa storia fosse vera,sarebbe paradossale,ai limiti dell'assurdo!


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te adesso...io da quanno je pijai le misure a sto fallito, praticamente ar primo post di scherno che m'indirizzo' appena entrai, piu' che mannarlo affanculo 3 vorte ogni mezza parola nun se po' fa' e me ce diverto...
> 
> gielo dissi che aveva sbajato er bersaglio ed avrebbe cagato sangue a fiumi...
> 
> ahahahahah


capirai....non è che sia una mission impossible.
vantati pure


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> te adesso...io da quanno je pijai le misure a sto fallito, praticamente ar primo post di scherno che m'indirizzo' appena entrai, piu' che mannarlo affanculo 3 vorte ogni mezza parola nun se po' fa' e me ce diverto...
> 
> gielo dissi che aveva sbajato er bersaglio ed avrebbe cagato sangue a fiumi...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma è vera sta storia?Questo veramente ha fatto scrivere dalla moglie?Se fosse così,ma la moglie si presta pure?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente!!Io conosco Stermy e non scrive cazzate, se questa storia fosse vera,sarebbe paradossale,ai limiti dell'assurdo!


Ma io ci credo, mica no. Solo che vorrei sapere le dinamiche perchè è assurda. Cioè: io posso capire che il Conte e la moglie abbiano un rapporto "aperto", diciamo. Ci sta, voglio dire, il mondo è bello perchè è vario e poi se sono contenti entrambi meglio ancora. Buon per loro. Però, a parte questo, ecco, ma una che non c'entra nulla col forum, di tradimento il forum ricordiamolo, contatta l'amministratore per chiedergli di riammettere il marito perchè, boh?, piange e si dispera in cameretta? Eh? EH?!?!?!?


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro chiarisci servigi che non saranno stati altro che una richiesta.
> non vedo perché devi essere offensivo verso una persona che con il forum non c'entra


io non chiarisco proprio un cazzo ed il termine servigi e' ancora in uso e presente sul dizionario italico...


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io non chiarisco proprio un cazzo ed il termine servigi e' ancora in uso e presente sul dizionario italico...


come vuoi.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vera sta storia?Questo veramente ha fatto scrivere dalla moglie?Se fosse così,ma la moglie si presta pure?:rotfl:


ma perche' a te pare normale una che legge le porcate che scrive qua quella testa de cazzo der marito e sopporta le mignotte con cui se circonda?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sono solo allergico ai viscidi ed agli smidollati...
> 
> ed a naso me pari pure tu messo molto bene in tal senso percio' te consiglio de nun fa' lo slalom tra i miei coglioni...


ma tu non hai i coglioni, non posso farci lo slalom. Che problemi hai avuto?


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vera sta storia?Questo veramente ha fatto scrivere dalla moglie?Se fosse così,ma la moglie si presta pure?:rotfl:


io sapevo che la moglie era iscritta al forum all'epoca... ma non ne sono certa


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ma tu non hai i coglioni, non posso farci lo slalom. Che problemi hai avuto?


forse 69...


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> forse 69...


che problemi hai avuto e ancora hai? Sei seguito da un medico?


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io ci credo, mica no. Solo che vorrei sapere le dinamiche perchè è assurda. Cioè: io posso capire che il Conte e la moglie abbiano un rapporto "aperto", diciamo. Ci sta, voglio dire, il mondo è bello perchè è vario e poi se sono contenti entrambi meglio ancora. Buon per loro. Però, a parte questo, ecco, ma una che non c'entra nulla col forum, di tradimento il forum ricordiamolo, contatta l'amministratore per chiedergli di riammettere il marito perchè, boh?, piange e si dispera in cameretta? Eh? EH?!?!?!?


Ascolta,io vengo bannato,vado dalla mia lei e gli chiedo:amore son stato bannato da tradimento.net,sto male,ti prego scrivi all'admin per farmi riammettere,ti scongiuro....!!Io credo che 30 secondi dopo sono fuori casa con le mie valigie ,2minuti dopo,mi sta facendo pisciare sulle maniglie della macchina da qualche amico,10 minuti dopo anche i miei sanno questa storia e fanno la fila per pisciare sulla mia macchina,credo che mio padre punterebbe me e non la mia macchina...:rotfl:30 minuti dopo la cosa è di dominio pubblico e anche tutti i miei amici e conoscenti e colleghi,fanno la fila per pisciarmi addosso,1ora dopo la mia lei stara già con un pisellone nero incastrato fra le gambe,aggiungo giustamentente,2ore dopo sarei per la mia lei un brutto ricordo,e per fortuna che non ho figli perche sarebbero in fila anche loro per pisciarmi addosso e sulle maniglie della macchina....:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> che problemi hai avuto e ancora hai? Sei seguito da un medico?


rotto in culo, che fai getti gia' la maschera su che cazzo ce stai affa' qua?


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io vengo bannato,vado dalla mia lei e gli chiedo:amore son stato bannato da tradimento.net,sto male,ti prego scrivi all'admin per farmi riammettere,ti scongiuro....!!Io credo che 30 secondi dopo sono fuori casa con le mie valigie ,2minuti dopo,mi sta facendo pisciare sulle maniglie della macchina da qualche amico,10 minuti dopo anche i miei sanno questa storia e fanno la fila per pisciare sulla mia macchina,credo che mio padre punterebbe me e non la mia macchina...:rotfl:30 minuti dopo la cosa è di dominio pubblico e anche tutti i miei amici e conoscenti e colleghi,fanno la fila per pisciarmi addosso,1ora dopo la mia lei stara già con un pisellone nero incastrato fra le gambe,aggiungo giustamentente,2ore dopo sarei per la mia lei un brutto ricordo,e per fortuna che non ho figli perche sarebbero in fila anche loro per pisciarmi addosso e sulle maniglie della macchina....:rotfl:



e aggiungo che io non ti sarei più amica..e manco ti ospiterei a casa mia..anzi ti sguinzaglierei pure il cane


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e aggiungo che io non ti sarei più amica..e manco ti ospiterei a casa mia..anzi ti sguinzaglierei pure il cane


Credo che anche yuma mi piscerebe addosso,e aggiungo giustamente!!:rotfl:Seriamente?non ci sono parole,se le cose stanno come dice stermy,siamo all'assurdo!!


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io vengo bannato,vado dalla mia lei e gli chiedo:amore son stato bannato da tradimento.net,sto male,ti prego scrivi all'admin per farmi riammettere,ti scongiuro....!!Io credo che 30 secondi dopo sono fuori casa con le mie valigie ,2minuti dopo,mi sta facendo pisciare sulle maniglie della macchina da qualche amico,10 minuti dopo anche i miei sanno questa storia e fanno la fila per pisciare sulla mia macchina,credo che mio padre punterebbe me e non la mia macchina...:rotfl:30 minuti dopo la cosa è di dominio pubblico e anche tutti i miei amici e conoscenti e colleghi,fanno la fila per pisciarmi addosso,1ora dopo la mia lei stara già con un pisellone nero incastrato fra le gambe,aggiungo giustamentente,2ore dopo sarei per la mia lei un brutto ricordo,e per fortuna che non ho figli perche sarebbero in fila anche loro per pisciarmi addosso e sulle maniglie della macchina....:rotfl:


ma armeno dopo sto cinema statte zitto ed evita de sciacquarti la bocca sull'artri bannati e che nun seguono lo stesso tuo iter pure p'e' interposta persona...

ahahahahahah

oseno' rischi de diventa' lo zimbello della comunita' 'n'do te trovi...

ahahahahahah

ed evita pure i proclami n'do dici che a te sto forum nun te rimane indispensabile....

ahahahahah

se nun te fai caga' a spruzzo qua ma n'do cazzo te cagheno?...ai cessi da' stazione?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> rotto in culo, che fai getti gia' la maschera su che cazzo ce stai affa' qua?


la terapia comportamentale cognitiva ha ottime tecniche per il tuo problema. Non ci si deve vergognare di avere un problema psicologico di questo tipo. Il tuo mi sembra cattiva gestione dell'ansia e dell'autostima, che ti portano ad avere un colloquio frammezzato e interrotto con l'ambiente che ti circonda. Hai una famiglia? Vivi in una grande città? Ci sono ottimi centri e se hai difficoltà economiche esistono dei gruppi di auto aiuto totalmente gratuiti e seguiti da psicologi preparati.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> ma armeno dopo sto cinema statte zitto ed evita de sciacquarti la bocca sull'artri bannati e che nun seguono lo stesso tuo iter pure p'e' interposta persona...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Io non so se ridere o piangere,questo ha 41 anni.....!Stermy vuoi un consiglio?Fai scrivere da tua moglie....per farti riammettere e da tuo cognato...:rotfl:!Qualcuno si è anche scandalizzato quando ho scritto che forse uno come il conte che agisce così potrebe non essere il massimo dell'esempio per un figlio.....


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> la terapia comportamentale cognitiva ha ottime tecniche per il tuo problema. Non ci si deve vergognare di avere un problema psicologico di questo tipo. Il tuo mi sembra cattiva gestione dell'ansia e dell'autostima, che ti portano ad avere un colloquio frammezzato e interrotto con l'ambiente che ti circonda. Hai una famiglia? Vivi in una grande città? Ci sono ottimi centri e se hai difficoltà economiche esistono dei gruppi di auto aiuto totalmente gratuiti e seguiti da psicologi preparati.


anziche' sforza' la neuro pe' risolve li  problemi dell'artri concentrate sui tuoi visto che te ripeto, stai conciato proprio male se manco hai er coraggio de fa' capi' all'artri quale vecchia zoccola sei ...

percio' continua ad esibirti e nun te ne anna'....


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non so se ridere o piangere,questo ha 41 anni.....!


io invece lo so...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io vengo bannato,vado dalla mia lei e gli chiedo:amore son stato bannato da tradimento.net,sto male,ti prego scrivi all'admin per farmi riammettere,ti scongiuro....!!Io credo che 30 secondi dopo sono fuori casa con le mie valigie ,2minuti dopo,mi sta facendo pisciare sulle maniglie della macchina da qualche amico,10 minuti dopo anche i miei sanno questa storia e fanno la fila per pisciare sulla mia macchina,credo che mio padre punterebbe me e non la mia macchina...:rotfl:30 minuti dopo la cosa è di dominio pubblico e anche tutti i miei amici e conoscenti e colleghi,fanno la fila per pisciarmi addosso,1ora dopo la mia lei stara già con un pisellone nero incastrato fra le gambe,aggiungo giustamentente,2ore dopo sarei per la mia lei un brutto ricordo,e per fortuna che non ho figli perche sarebbero in fila anche loro per pisciarmi addosso e sulle maniglie della macchina....:rotfl:


No vabbè, ci sarà sicuramente una spiegazione logica ed indubbiamente coerente per spiegare il tutto. Aspettiamo l'arrivo dell'amico blasonato, dai.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anziche' sforza' la neuro pe' risolve li  problemi dell'artri concentrate sui tuoi visto che te ripeto, stai conciato proprio male se manco hai er coraggio de fa' capi' all'artri quale vecchia zoccola sei ...
> 
> percio' continua ad esibirti e nun te ne anna'....


Esatto, negazione e attacco, molto tipico nelle persone "interrotte" dentro come te. non devi vergognarti delle tue debolezze interne, con la rabbia e l'aggressività starai sempre peggio e farai stare peggio chi vive con te. capisco che tu non voglia dire qui qual'è stato il trauma scatenante di questa aggressività, e che ormai potrebbe sembrarti impossibile uscire da questo circolo vizioso, ma si può stare meglio. immagino che riderai e tipicamente mi risponderai come sopra, ma anche questo è normale per persone nella tua situazione, sappi che non sei l'unico al mondo. esiste il dialogo interno, con un training, dove il "dovere", ovvero il dovere che le persone debbano per forza comportarsi e dire ciò che vuoi tu, può essere spezzato. La scarsa autostima che hai deve essere indirizzata appunto a questo dialogo interno dove, seguito da uno specialista, puoi simulare situazioni di vita vissuta e capire come dialogare ed esprimere il tuo disagio in maniera costruttiva.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ci sarà sicuramente una spiegazione logica ed indubbiamente coerente per spiegare il tutto. Aspettiamo l'arrivo dell'amico blasonato, dai.


Guarda a sensazione credo che ci sia ben poco da spiegare, credo che qualsiasi spiegazione peggiorerebbe un quadro clinico infausto e comporomesso!Però stermy è stato scorretto!!!Questa perla doveva condividerla con noi molto prima cazzo.................!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> Esatto, negazione e attacco, molto tipico nelle persone "interrotte" dentro come te. non devi vergognarti delle tue debolezze interne, con la rabbia e l'aggressività starai sempre peggio e farai stare peggio chi vive con te. capisco che tu non voglia dire qui qual'è stato il trauma scatenante di questa aggressività, e che ormai potrebbe sembrarti impossibile uscire da questo circolo vizioso, ma si può stare meglio. immagino che riderai e tipicamente mi risponderai come sopra, ma anche questo è normale per persone nella tua situazione, sappi che non sei l'unico al mondo. esiste il dialogo interno, con un training, dove il "dovere", ovvero il dovere che le persone debbano per forza comportarsi e dire ciò che vuoi tu, può essere spezzato. La scarsa autostima che hai deve essere indirizzata appunto a questo dialogo interno dove, seguito da uno specialista, puoi simulare situazioni di vita vissuta e capire come dialogare ed esprimere il tuo disagio in maniera costruttiva.


su na' cosa pero' c'hai preso...

ho una scarsa autostima de me stesso...

ahahahahahah

te do io mo' un consiglio gratisse...

se dici che sei laureato in qualche cazzata spicologica, me sa che te levano er pezzo de carta a carci ner culo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> Esatto, negazione e attacco, molto tipico nelle persone "interrotte" dentro come te. non devi vergognarti delle tue debolezze interne, con la rabbia e l'aggressività starai sempre peggio e farai stare peggio chi vive con te. capisco che tu non voglia dire qui qual'è stato il trauma scatenante di questa aggressività, e che ormai potrebbe sembrarti impossibile uscire da questo circolo vizioso, ma si può stare meglio. immagino che riderai e tipicamente mi risponderai come sopra, ma anche questo è normale per persone nella tua situazione, sappi che non sei l'unico al mondo. esiste il dialogo interno, con un training, dove il "dovere", ovvero il dovere che le persone debbano per forza comportarsi e dire ciò che vuoi tu, può essere spezzato. La scarsa autostima che hai deve essere indirizzata appunto a questo dialogo interno dove, seguito da uno specialista, puoi simulare situazioni di vita vissuta e capire come dialogare ed esprimere il tuo disagio in maniera costruttiva.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> su na' cosa pero' c'hai preso...
> 
> ho una scarsa autostima de me stesso...
> 
> ...


proiettare sugli altri ciò che ti fa stare male e ti rende disagiato nei rapporti interpersonali è anche questo tipico, sei come un libro aperto, segui passo passo tutti gli schemi tipici. La comunicazione assertiva è davvero un ottima soluzione, ma devi fidarti del medico e soprattutto non sentire lo stigma. Certi comportamenti che tu metti in atto, anche se ti fanno stare meglio, è un meglio solo apparente perchè dopo, e lo sai bene, stai peggio. dai tuoi interventi si nota molto bene come alcune cose ti toccano sul vivo ed ecco che entri nel circolo dell'attacco, perchè non riesci a gestire l'emotività dolorosa che ti porti come uno zaino. probabilmente sono anni, quindi il percorso non ti nego sarà difficile, e dovrai metterti in gioco. si può stare meglio stermy, anche se adesso ti sembra impossibile ma la rabbia non è mai una soluzione, nemmeno  la soluzione. immagino anche che tu ti sia arreso, perchè scattano dei meccanismi in cui si sente così male dentro e l'ansia tracima, che la rabbia e l'attacco verso l'altro, chiunque sia, tamponano dandoti una parvenza di non ansia. ma è una sensazione finta, che ti fa stare meglio solo temporaneamente e poi tutto ricomincia. non devi vergognartene, perchè ti vergogni?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


 non ci farei curare nemmeno la mia trionix. Come mai ti piace andreoli?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> proiettare sugli altri ciò che ti fa stare male e ti rende disagiato nei rapporti interpersonali è anche questo tipico, sei come un libro aperto, segui passo passo tutti gli schemi tipici. La comunicazione assertiva è davvero un ottima soluzione, ma devi fidarti del medico e soprattutto non sentire lo stigma. Certi comportamenti che tu metti in atto, anche se ti fanno stare meglio, è un meglio solo apparente perchè dopo, e lo sai bene, stai peggio. dai tuoi interventi si nota molto bene come alcune cose ti toccano sul vivo ed ecco che entri nel circolo dell'attacco, perchè non riesci a gestire l'emotività dolorosa che ti porti come uno zaino. probabilmente sono anni, quindi il percorso non ti nego sarà difficile, e dovrai metterti in gioco. si può stare meglio stermy, anche se adesso ti sembra impossibile ma la rabbia non è mai una soluzione, nemmeno la soluzione. immagino anche che tu ti sia arreso, perchè scattano dei meccanismi in cui si sente così male dentro e l'ansia tracima, che la rabbia e l'attacco verso l'altro, chiunque sia, tamponano dandoti una parvenza di non ansia. ma è una sensazione finta, che ti fa stare meglio solo temporaneamente e poi tutto ricomincia. non devi vergognartene, perchè ti vergogni?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


dovendo scegliere tra i due che hai postato direi che il mago Zurlì lo preferisco,molto più preparato


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi tu, da perfetta faccia da culo fallita hai pure er coraggio de di' che sto' forum per te nun serve come l'aria al punto da fa' rompe er cazzo da tu moje pe' farte riammette quanno te bannarono...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Peccato a sto giro, e ai prossimi, dato che sei escluso,  non poterti approvare
Confermo che tutto quanto dici è conforme alla tua verità...
Del resto è tutto messo nero su bianco in mausoleo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spiegala meglio sta cosa perchè se ho capito bene rischia d'essere LETALE.


Letale per me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> proiettare sugli altri ciò che ti fa stare male e ti rende disagiato nei rapporti interpersonali è anche questo tipico, sei come un libro aperto, segui passo passo tutti gli schemi tipici. La comunicazione assertiva è davvero un ottima soluzione, ma devi fidarti del medico e soprattutto non sentire lo stigma. Certi comportamenti che tu metti in atto, anche se ti fanno stare meglio, è un meglio solo apparente perchè dopo, e lo sai bene, stai peggio. dai tuoi interventi si nota molto bene come alcune cose ti toccano sul vivo ed ecco che entri nel circolo dell'attacco, perchè non riesci a gestire l'emotività dolorosa che ti porti come uno zaino. probabilmente sono anni, quindi il percorso non ti nego sarà difficile, e dovrai metterti in gioco. si può stare meglio stermy, anche se adesso ti sembra impossibile ma la rabbia non è mai una soluzione, nemmeno la soluzione. immagino anche che tu ti sia arreso, perchè scattano dei meccanismi in cui si sente così male dentro e l'ansia tracima, che la rabbia e l'attacco verso l'altro, chiunque sia, tamponano dandoti una parvenza di non ansia. ma è una sensazione finta, che ti fa stare meglio solo temporaneamente e poi tutto ricomincia. non devi vergognartene, perchè ti vergogni?


bravissimo!!!sembra il cumulo di cose senza alcun senso,che amavo raccontare quando all'esame universitario..mi arrampicavo sugli specchi..per non farmi cacciare fuori.parlavo del nulla..come stai facendo tu..come fanno i politici...aria fritta..:smile:

ehm ehm con Stermy ci siamo azzuffati spesso e ricapitera'...pero'amico tu hai preso un granchio sai..perche'e'tutt'altro...di quello che ''descrivi''...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er cojone ha pubblicato qua il suo nome e cognome in chiaro pe' farse pubblicita' e perche' fondamentalmente e' un fallito che ha bisogno di conferme e se sente un parassita inutile sapendo nella vita sa solo sona' l'organetto in chiesa la domenica ed armeno su sto forum s'illude de fa er boss....
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma no dai vengo io a farmi menà?
E dove mi meni?
A casa tua...?
Con tua moglie che mi chiede dove ci siamo conosciuti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stermy, visto che hai buona memoria spiega anche che c'era un altro amministratore.
> Eh, se dovete dirle, ditele complete


Dirla completa ...
Un comunista?
Ma quando mai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravissimo!!!sembra il cumulo di cose senza alcun senso,che amavo raccontare quando all'esame universitario..mi arrampicavo sugli specchi..per non farmi cacciare fuori.parlavo del nulla..come stai facendo tu..come fanno i politici...aria fritta..:smile:
> 
> ehm ehm con Stermy ci siamo azzuffati spesso e ricapitera'...pero'amico tu hai preso un granchio sai..perche'e'tutt'altro...di quello che ''descrivi''...


ciao Lothar, non sei in motel?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> c'era la trinita' e mo' e' rimasto solo l'uno non piu' trino...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Quoto è andata proprio così...
COn enormi vantaggi per me...
Ed enormi svantaggi per te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te adesso...io da quanno je pijai le misure a sto fallito, praticamente ar primo post di scherno che m'indirizzo' appena entrai, piu' che mannarlo affanculo 3 vorte ogni mezza parola nun se po' fa' e me ce diverto...
> 
> gielo dissi che aveva sbajato er bersaglio ed avrebbe cagato sangue a fiumi...
> 
> ahahahahah


Infatti...
Sto qua a cagare sangue a fiumi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
La resa del conte no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ciao Lothar, non sei in motel?


ciao anonimo..come va ??..macche'motel..dobbiamo mantenere i politici..c'e'l'imu il 16..oggi acconto tasse...bisogna lavorarfe amico mio!!!poi non sento la mia ''fidanzata'''da una settimana..ahahah.e'proprio grande amore!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non so se ridere o piangere,questo ha 41 anni.....!Stermy vuoi un consiglio?Fai scrivere da tua moglie....per farti riammettere e da tuo cognato...:rotfl:!Qualcuno si è anche scandalizzato quando ho scritto che forse uno come il conte che agisce così potrebe non essere il massimo dell'esempio per un figlio.....


Confermo ho 41 anni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao anonimo..come va ??..macche'motel..dobbiamo mantenere i politici..c'e'l'imu il 16..oggi acconto tasse...bisogna lavorarfe amico mio!!!poi non sento la mia ''fidanzata'''da una settimana..ahahah.e'proprio grande amore!!


Occhio amico se la trascuri potrebbere rivolgersi altrove no?
E farti becco....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao anonimo..come va ??..macche'motel..dobbiamo mantenere i politici..c'e'l'imu il 16..oggi acconto tasse...bisogna lavorarfe amico mio!!!poi non sento la mia ''fidanzata'''da una settimana..ahahah.e'proprio grande amore!!


ma non ne avevi un paio di "fidanzate?"


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Confermo ho 41 anni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Contino posso organizzare una cenetta con Stermy e Oscuro???li riempiamo di Pinot poi andiamo da Tebe che intanto ha convocato Simy Minerva e Lunapiena..e facciamo una gang??che ne dici???????:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Contino posso organizzare una cenetta con Stermy e Oscuro???li riempiamo di Pinot poi andiamo da Tebe che intanto ha convocato Simy Minerva e Lunapiena..e facciamo una gang??che ne dici???????:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Dai si....
Basta che loro due, parlino in italiano, altrimenti non si capisce niente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio amico se la trascuri potrebbere rivolgersi altrove no?
> E farti becco....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



l'avra' g'a'fatto...chisse ne frega..io non sono come le zoccole qua'dentro..''innnnaaammmmorate''dell'amante....
e poi amico debbo produrre sghei....ahahahhahahah...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Sai che ti stimo,nonostante qualche scontro,nonostante abbiam una visone dei rapporti interpersonali diversa,ti vedo come uno zio romagnolo, simpatico e allegro, non capisco perchè ti circondi di persone che con te non c'entrano un beato cazzo!!Questo per me è un mistero!!!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai si....
> Basta che loro due, parlino in italiano, altrimenti non si capisce niente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



traduco io amico..sono esperto di meridione.....ahahahahh


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai si....
> Basta che loro due, parlino in italiano, altrimenti non si capisce niente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Credo non avresti il tempo di aprire bocca...non capiresti niente per altri motivi!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Peccato a sto giro, e ai prossimi, dato che sei escluso, non poterti approvare
> Confermo che tutto quanto dici è conforme alla tua verità...
> *Del resto è tutto messo nero su bianco in mausoleo*.


No dai, davvero. E chi ha la forza/tempo d'andarsi a scartabbellare discussioni vecchie come il cucco, essù. Dimmi: è vero che tua moglie ha intercesso per farti riammettere sul forum?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ti stimo,nonostante qualche scontro,nonostante abbiam una visone dei rapporti interpersonali diversa,ti vedo come uno zio romagnolo, simpatico e allegro, non capisco perchè ti circondi di persone che con te non c'entrano un beato cazzo!!Questo per me è un mistero!!!


grrrrr...mi fate perdere tempo prezioso ragazzi...:smile:..pero'Oscuro..seriamente parlando...se tu conoscessi davvero il Conte..non parleresti cosi'..qua fa'l'esen...ma e'persona simpatica e intelligente.come sono certo siete tu e STermy.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, davvero. E chi ha la forza/tempo d'andarsi a scartabbellare discussioni vecchie come il cucco, essù. Dimmi: è vero che tua moglie ha intercesso per farti riammettere sul forum?


SI è tutto squisitamente vero,e come vedi il conte è anche orgoglione di questo....!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, davvero. E chi ha la forza/tempo d'andarsi a scartabbellare discussioni vecchie come il cucco, essù. Dimmi: è vero che tua moglie ha intercesso per farti riammettere sul forum?


Non lo so...
Si incazzò solo perchè essendo che bannarono tutti gli ip da cui scrivevo...lei e anche un'altra persona non potevano più leggere il forum...
So solo che si loggava dalla biblioteca del paese, fino a quando admin non sbloccò l'ip.

Io sono tornato quando Admin fece l'amnistia generale.

Mi ricordo solo che telefonai a Giovanni e gli chiesi di tornare.
Lui mi disse torna pure, ma stai calmino.

Mi reiscrissi...

E fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno.

Ma non me la vedo proprio scrivere ad admin di farmi riammettere...

Ma se Stermy sa cose che io non so...
che cosa posso farci io?

Le prove dove sono?

Sembra che lui viva in casa mia...
Magari ho una cimice in casa...e da lì lui e Oscuro mi vedono no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI è tutto squisitamente vero,e come vedi il conte è anche orgoglione di questo....!


Fornisci le prove...
Altrimenti sei solo un chiaccherone no?

Dove sono le prove?


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Che stermy sia simpatico non ho dubbi..sul resto si,dopo la perla di oggi poi...!


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Conte*

Forse non hai capito:Io non sapevo nulla di questa storia e se devo credere a qualcuno fra stermy e te non ho dubbi,credo a stermy!Si è vero, a casa tua c'è una cimice,purtroppo per te è fra le tue gambe,ci sei nato,non puoi farci nulla,hai la tristezza fra le gambe...chiamarla cimice è riduttivo!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao anonimo..come va ??..macche'motel..dobbiamo mantenere i politici..c'e'l'imu il 16..oggi acconto tasse...bisogna lavorarfe amico mio!!!poi non sento la mia ''fidanzata'''da una settimana..ahahah.e'proprio grande amore!!



La mia " fidanzata"!!!....Che carinoooooo.....:inlove:

Miaoneeeeeeeeeeeeee...........
Anche Lothy ha un cuoreeee......


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che stermy sia simpatico non ho dubbi..sul resto si,dopo la perla di oggi poi...!


si, simpatico come un palo ardente nel culo. Come del resto te, lurido scarto della società. Che bel gruppo di merde che siete


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, simpatico come un palo ardente nel culo. Come del resto te, lurido scarto della società. Che bel gruppo di merde che siete


Si,noi siamo il palo ardente tu sei il culo!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,noi siamo il palo ardente tu sei il culo!!:rotfl:


cosa ti ridi, imbecille. Non capisci un cazzo, hai una vita di merda e la passi qui con quell'altra meda di stermy e joey. Cosa ridete, merde? Sfigati senza vita, inutili vermi schifosi


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, davvero. E chi ha la forza/tempo d'andarsi a scartabbellare discussioni vecchie come il cucco, essù. Dimmi: è vero che tua moglie ha intercesso per farti riammettere sul forum?


Mia moglie...
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/13305-il-conte-mio-marito?highlight=

Buona lettura
E a te le considerazioni del caso...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa ti ridi, imbecille. Non capisci un cazzo, hai una vita di merda e la passi qui con quell'altra meda di stermy e joey. Cosa ridete, merde? Sfigati senza vita, inutili vermi schifosi


Meda?Sei un divinello?un conticello?ho capito un coglioncello!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meda?Sei un divinello?un conticello?ho capito un coglioncello!


di che cazzo parli, merda. ho letto le tue luride parole e quelle dei tuoi merdosi amici e fate schifo, solo schifo. Sembrate i bulletti del quartiere, povere merde. Ma siete qui, in un forum e emanate una sfiga che fa paura. Siete delle povere merde, senza null'altro che le offese in un forum. Vatti a sparare, rifiuto della società


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meda?Sei un divinello?un conticello?ho capito un coglioncello!


che fai nella vita, eh merda? che hai realizzato nella vita, è sfigato? nulla, non hai fatto un cazzo. hai quarant'anni e non sei da nessuna parte. E offendi, offendi. Ma che cazzo ti offendi, pensa alla tua vita inutile e ringrazia che gente che ha una vita ti rivolge la parola


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia moglie...
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/13305-il-conte-mio-marito?highlight=
> 
> Buona lettura
> E a te le considerazioni del caso...


Ah vabbè, in pratica informava un po' tutti che tu eri stato bannato per stalking (...). Quindi non è che non leggeva o che, o no?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meda?Sei un divinello?un conticello?ho capito un coglioncello!


lo hai un lavoro, merda? chi ti paga, magari lo stato. Ti ci vedo, in un  ufficio statale a rubare lo stipendi, eh merda?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che fai nella vita, eh merda? che hai realizzato nella vita, è sfigato? nulla, non hai fatto un cazzo. hai quarant'anni e non sei da nessuna parte. E offendi, offendi. Ma che cazzo ti offendi, pensa alla tua vita inutile e ringrazia che gente che ha una vita ti rivolge la parola


Massifendele, ex Trombeur, NR69?


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*No*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo hai un lavoro, merda? chi ti paga, magari lo stato. Ti ci vedo, in un ufficio statale a rubare lo stipendi, eh merda?


No, sono disoccupato e mi diverto a predere per il culo gli sfigati veri come te!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massifendele, ex Trombeur, NR69?


ma di che cazzo parli, merda


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, sono disoccupato e mi diverto a predere per il culo gli sfigati veri come te!:rotfl:


Io invece credo che ti paga lo stato per non fare un cazzo e rompere i coglioni agli altri. Merda, sei solo merda


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma di che cazzo parli, merda


:rotfl:Attento che questo è cattivo,eccone un altro che minaccerà chissà cosa,aridaje!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

uh...l'anonimato..che bella cosa :festa:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma di che cazzo parli, merda



Nulla, varie identità. D'altra parte, uno non è che scompare così da un giorno all'altro, dico bene?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Attento che questo è cattivo,eccone un altro che minaccerà chissà cosa,aridaje!!:rotfl:


sei spazzatura, dovresti solo vergognarti. Ho letto i vostri commenti su questo forum e sono nauseato dalla vostra merdosità. Merde


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece credo che ti paga lo stato per non fare un cazzo e rompere i coglioni agli altri. Merda, sei solo merda


Si, adesso sono in ufficio e mi diverto con un coglione come te,che mi paga una parte del mio lauto stipendio!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, varie identità. D'altra parte, uno non è che scompare così da un giorno all'altro, dico bene?


di quello che cazzo ti pare, chi ti si incula, imbecille


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, adesso sono in ufficio e mi diverto con un coglione come te,che mi paga una parte del mio lauto stipendio!!:rotfl:


lauto? ahahahah, guadagnerai 1000 euro al mese se va bene, sfigato di merda


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei spazzatura, dovresti solo vergognarti. Ho letto i vostri commenti su questo forum e sono nauseato dalla vostra merdosità. Merde


Anzi cerca di attivarti,vorrei anche un lauto aumento,che ne dici?Insomma io sono un furbo e tu un coglione non credi?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> di quello che cazzo ti pare, *chi ti si incula, imbecille*


Mi pare di poter dire che ti contraddici da solo, n'est-ce pas mon ami? Parlez vous francais?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare di poter dire che ti contraddici da solo, n'est-ce pas mon ami? Parlez vous francais?


fai l'acculturato? ma se sei uno sfigato senza speranza, merdaccia


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Nr*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> lauto? ahahahah, guadagnerai 1000 euro al mese se va bene, sfigato di merda


Credimi decisamente di più,con tanti altri vantaggi,:rotfl: se hai tempo e modo di rimanere,diventiamo amici e ti spiego meglio!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

*Ma buongiorno...*

... vedo che anche oggi abbiamo ospiti illustri che portano valore aggiunto al forum...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Mi sa che qualcuno si è svegliato con il piede sbagliato oggi!...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> uh...l'anonimato..che bella cosa :festa:


Questo è un divinello,fidati!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi cerca di attivarti,vorrei anche un lauto aumento,che ne dici?Insomma io sono un furbo e tu un coglione non credi?:rotfl:


furbo? ma ti vedi? tu passi la vita qui, su un cazzo di forum con i tuoi amici sfigati come te. ma quale furbo, sei una povera merda. se non offendessi come fai, ci si passerebbe sopra, ma le tue offese, da un imbecille come te, sono davvero vomitevoli


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi decisamente di più,con tanti altri vantaggi,:rotfl: se hai tempo e modo di rimanere,diventiamo amici e ti spiego meglio!:rotfl:


credere a te? stupido verme?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... vedo che anche oggi abbiamo ospiti illustri che portano valore aggiunto al forum...



Occhio che qui le merde volano ....:rotfl:


Io esco ciaooooo....


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è un divinello,fidati!:rotfl:


non riescono proprio a staccarsi da noi ...ma che teneri :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fai l'acculturato? ma se sei uno sfigato senza speranza, merdaccia



Bè, posso capire che parlare una lingua straniera possa passare per cultura dalle parti di qualcuno, si. Ciò non di meno, la cultura è anche altro, eventualmente.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> furbo? ma ti vedi? tu passi la vita qui, su un cazzo di forum con i tuoi amici sfigati come te. ma quale furbo, sei una povera merda. se non offendessi come fai, ci si passerebbe sopra, ma le tue offese, da un imbecille come te, sono davvero vomitevoli


Certo che mi vedo,sono un figo bello mio,son al calduccio in ufficio,a prendere per il culo un disgraziato come te,cerca di capire devo passare il tempo,dai che diventiamo amici.....!


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Occhio che qui le merde volano ....:rotfl:




al massimo abbiamo il rifugio..li le merde non arrivano:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> proiettare sugli altri ciò che ti fa stare male e ti rende disagiato nei rapporti interpersonali è anche questo tipico, sei come un libro aperto, segui passo passo tutti gli schemi tipici. La comunicazione assertiva è davvero un ottima soluzione, ma devi fidarti del medico e soprattutto non sentire lo stigma. Certi comportamenti che tu metti in atto, anche se ti fanno stare meglio, è un meglio solo apparente perchè dopo, e lo sai bene, stai peggio. dai tuoi interventi si nota molto bene come alcune cose ti toccano sul vivo ed ecco che entri nel circolo dell'attacco, perchè non riesci a gestire l'emotività dolorosa che ti porti come uno zaino. probabilmente sono anni, quindi il percorso non ti nego sarà difficile, e dovrai metterti in gioco. si può stare meglio stermy, anche se adesso ti sembra impossibile ma la rabbia non è mai una soluzione, nemmeno  la soluzione. immagino anche che tu ti sia arreso, perchè scattano dei meccanismi in cui si sente così male dentro e l'ansia tracima, che la rabbia e l'attacco verso l'altro, chiunque sia, tamponano dandoti una parvenza di non ansia. ma è una sensazione finta, che ti fa stare meglio solo temporaneamente e poi tutto ricomincia. non devi vergognartene, perchè ti vergogni?


PROTTT!

ma chi sei er krautadmin, apprendista spicologo da' mutua?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, posso capire che parlare una lingua straniera possa passare per cultura dalle parti di qualcuno, si. Ciò non di meno, la cultura è anche altro, eventualmente.


ma stai zitto, inutile verme


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> credere a te? stupido verme?


Si,sono uno credibile,dai iscriviti,però non mi sparire....:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che mi vedo,sono un figo bello mio,son al calduccio in ufficio,a prendere per il culo un disgraziato come te,cerca di capire devo passare il tempo,dai che diventiamo amici.....!


figo? tu? ahahahahha


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cambia chi era il gestore poi?



cambia che quel gestore rimaneva talmente sui coglioni al 90% del forum che "se fosse esistito il bottoncino per farantumargli quella testa di cazzo io l'avrei pigiato in continuazione" (cit.)


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> PROTTT!
> 
> ma chi sei er krautadmin, apprendista spicologo da' mutua?
> 
> ahahahahah


ecco un altro sterco di vacca


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma stai zitto, inutile verme


Sapevi che buona parte di quello che mangi dalla terra lo devi proprio ai vermi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Occhio che qui le merde volano ....:rotfl:
> 
> 
> Io esco ciaooooo....


tranquilla... sono abituata coi cavalli:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> t'ho che strano... conte + Matraini vs Stermy + Oscuro.
> 
> ci mancava!


no guarda, caschi male, io non son proprio contro nessuno 

sono per la completezza di informazione, però


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sapevi che buona parte di quello che mangi dalla terra lo devi proprio ai vermi?


si, anche alla merda. vuoi dire che servi a qualcosa? si, servi a qualcosa. ora vaffanculo


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> al massimo abbiamo il rifugio..li le merde non arrivano:carneval:




Ottima idea scendo per un caffè....:mrgreen:


E magari qualche spetteguless fra donne:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> figo? tu? ahahahahha


Direi di si,insomma posso prendermi la briga di trapanare quel tuo culo flagellato e avvizzito,come posso prenderti per il culo come sto facendo adesso,che dici?Tutto questo con le tasse che paghi,giusto?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

si però che noia... sempre le stesse cose... qui mancano proprio le basi della varietà dell'insulto... :dorme:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> al massimo abbiamo il rifugio..li le merde non arrivano:carneval:


Simy... sei giovane... ma non dovresti essere ingenua...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Letale per me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


visto Joey sta faccia da culo come gestisce la sua immagine?

ar contrario.....

ahahahahahah

ah, te diro' che e' lo stesso che confesso' che ha come sogno erotico vede' la mugliera che se la scopano artri...

ed ho detto tutto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ottima idea scendo per un caffè....:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> E magari qualche spetteguless fra donne:mrgreen:



ma si andiamo va... sbriiiiiiiiiiii dove sei..vieni con noi?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Direi di si,insomma posso prendermi la briga di trapanare quel tuo culo flagellato e avvizzito,come posso prenderti per il culo come sto facendo adesso,che dici?Tutto questo con le tasse che paghi,giusto?:rotfl:


trapanare? tu? hahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, anche alla merda. vuoi dire che servi a qualcosa? si, servi a qualcosa. ora vaffanculo


No no, voglio dire che sei un ignorante. Comunque se ti rileggi i messaggi che hai lasciato da psicologo magari ti risollevi da solo. Un po', almeno.


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy... sei giovane... ma non dovresti essere ingenua...:mrgreen:


tranquilla che ci ho già pensato... però li si deve loggare  :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma si andiamo va... sbriiiiiiiiiiii dove sei..vieni con noi?




Mi sembra sia a farsi un giro a cavallo...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cambia che quel gestore rimaneva talmente sui coglioni al 90% del forum che "se fosse esistito il bottoncino per farantumargli quella testa di cazzo io l'avrei pigiato in continuazione" (cit.)


Stai parlando con oscuro di fedifrago?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai vengo io a farmi menà?
> E dove mi meni?
> A casa tua...?
> Con tua moglie che mi chiede dove ci siamo conosciuti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cojone mi' moje ar massimo me la po' mena' pe' er tempo perso qua co' i dementi come te ed anzi avra' pure le prove che nun la cornifico....

e magari me ritornera' pure a fare i pompini...

ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, voglio dire che sei un ignorante. Comunque se ti rileggi i messaggi che hai lasciato da psicologo magari ti risollevi da solo. Un po', almeno.


ma vai a lavorare un pò pure te, che non fate un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> cojone mi' moje ar massimo me la po' mena' pe' er tempo perso qua co' i dementi come te ed anzi avra' pure le prove che nun la cornifico....
> 
> e magari me ritornera' pure a fare i pompini...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahah


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*No*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma vai a lavorare un pò pure te, che non fate un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera


Scusami,quello che non fa un cazzo sono io però,ai danni del contribuente!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusami,quello che non fa un cazzo sono io però,ai danni del contribuente!:up:


no, siete in molti qui a rubare lo stipendio. massa di merde del cazzo


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma vai a lavorare un pò pure te, che non fate un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera


Io non lavoro mica, sono un ricco ereditiero.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto è andata proprio così...
> COn enormi vantaggi per me...
> Ed enormi svantaggi per te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma quali svantaggi pe' me cojonazzo...

io de te me ne fotto...sei solo una testa di cazzo da sderenare pe' divertirse...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non lavoro mica, sono un ricco ereditiero.




E dirlo prima????:inlove:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*No*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, siete in molti qui a rubare lo stipendio. massa di merde del cazzo


Io rubo di più,sono sincero!Alla tua faccia di cazzo...!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non lavoro mica, sono un ricco ereditiero.


tu? ahahaha. tu sicuramente sei un mangiapane a tradimento, massa di fancazzisti buoni solo a offendere. siete schifosi, scarti della società, tutti accalcati qui dentro a sputare veleno. merde


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non lavoro mica, sono un ricco ereditiero.


Epperò dovevi dirlo prima. Ti facevo il broccolamento selvaggio.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Sto qua a cagare sangue a fiumi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> La resa del conte no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah fallito ormai qua la merda t'e' arrivata alla cima dei capelli...

fatte aiuta' pure stavorta da quell'artra sciroccata de muglieret'...

magari riguadagni du' punti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io rubo di più,sono sincero!Alla tua faccia di cazzo...!:rotfl:


ti piacerebbe, tu sei solo uno sfigato, è chiarissimo, limpido dalle tue parole. lurida merdaccia


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E dirlo prima????:inlove:


Facciamo a metà?


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe, tu sei solo uno sfigato, è chiarissimo, limpido dalle tue parole. lurida merdaccia



cmq stai ripetedendo sempre le stesse cose.. queste le abbiamo capite ormai.. ci illumini su qualcos'altro?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Epperò dovevi dirlo prima. Ti facevo il broccolamento selvaggio.


Per quanto ci riesci me l'hai già fatto, eh.


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Facciamo a metà?


:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo non avresti il tempo di aprire bocca...non capiresti niente per altri motivi!


ar fallito lo mettemo a sona' l'organo...




















































de carne...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Lui (30 Novembre 2012)

ma come fate a dare seguito ad una discussione scoglionata con un non registrato merdaiolo? 

ma mandatelo a fare in culo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu? ahahaha. tu sicuramente sei un mangiapane a tradimento, massa di fancazzisti buoni solo a offendere. siete schifosi, scarti della società, tutti accalcati qui dentro a sputare veleno. merde


Ma tu capisci che io sono tipo Bruce Wayne, noto ereditiero fancazzista e sciupafemmine, che diventa Batman sul forum? O no?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Facciamo a metà?



Massi dai tanto è ricco ....

Speriamo che la voce non si sparga troppo i  giro altrimenti ci toccherà frazionarlo....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu? ahahaha. tu sicuramente sei un mangiapane a tradimento, massa di fancazzisti buoni solo a offendere. siete schifosi, scarti della società, tutti accalcati qui dentro a sputare veleno. merde


Mangiapane a tradimento?ho letto questa espressione ideomatica solo nei post di luna e del conte:rotfl:.Si, io mangio tanto pane ma senza tradire,grazie alle tasse che pagano tuo padre e quella grandissima slabbracappelle di tua madre!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto ci riesci me l'hai già fatto, eh.


Ah sì?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah sì?


Eggià.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Massi dai tanto è ricco ....
> 
> Speriamo che la voce non si sparga troppo i giro altrimenti ci toccherà frazionarlo....:mrgreen:


No no... dobbiamo essere discrete. Io comunque non ho abitudini troppo costose... ci mettiamo d'accordo.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massifendele, ex Trombeur, NR69?


io sono io, penso sia evidente, poi se ti fa piacere pensare che sia massinfedele ex trombeur fai pure. credo che i miei interventi siano molto diversi joey. basta leggere mi sembra, i contenuti soprattutto. non insultare la tua intelligenza, e hai una bella testa, e la mia. grazie


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Si incazzò solo perchè essendo che bannarono tutti gli ip da cui scrivevo...lei e anche un'altra persona non potevano più leggere il forum...
> So solo che si loggava dalla biblioteca del paese, fino a quando admin non sbloccò l'ip.
> 
> ...


le prove quanno se parla de porci come te, stanno nella porcilaia....

e' tutto li'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eggià.


Orpo. Broccoleggio inavvedutamente. Bisogna che ci faccia caso, d'ora innanzi.


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... vedo che anche oggi abbiamo ospiti illustri che portano valore aggiunto al forum...


devo dire che sembra quasi patologico. Ciao Sbriciolata, lavati i denti? Oggi meno zucchero, promesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> io sono io, penso sia evidente, poi se ti fa piacere pensare che sia massinfedele ex trombeur fai pure. credo che i miei interventi siano molto diversi joey. basta leggere mi sembra, i contenuti soprattutto. non insultare la tua intelligenza, e hai una bella testa, e la mia. grazie


ma tu non sei quello di sopra... uhm...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mangiapane a tradimento?ho letto questa espressione ideomatica solo nei post di luna e del conte:rotfl:.Si, io mangio tanto pane ma senza tradire,grazie alle tasse che pagano tuo padre e quella grandissima slabbracappelle di tua madre!


ma che hai letto, merda? non ci riesci a leggere tu. ecco offendi mio padre e mia madre, io offendo te, merda, i tuoi genitori sono già stati punito abbastanza con la tua nascita


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu capisci che io sono tipo Bruce Wayne, noto ereditiero fancazzista e sciupafemmine, che diventa Batman sul forum? O no?


tu al massimo che il buco del culo di robin


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> PROTTT!
> 
> ma chi sei er krautadmin, apprendista spicologo da' mutua?
> 
> ahahahahah


sempre più tipico. fatti aiutare


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No no... dobbiamo essere discrete. Io comunque non ho abitudini troppo costose... ci mettiamo d'accordo.



No neanche io...un accordo lo troviamo...

Però se comincia ad essere un pò troppo puntiglioso ...che dici di torturarlo un pò?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> devo dire che sembra quasi patologico. Ciao Sbriciolata, lavati i denti? Oggi meno zucchero, promesso


ma ciao. Tu sei il non registrato gentile. Diverso dall'altro. Scusa sai... ma invecchiando comincio a perdere colpi.
Sono diventata anche incontinente... mi scappa il broccolamento e non me ne accorgo:mrgreen:.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè, in pratica informava un po' tutti che tu eri stato bannato per stalking (...). Quindi non è che non leggeva o che, o no?


hai letto?...

la mugliera preferisce che scriva qua sto fallito piuttosto che averlo tra le cosce...

ahahahahahah

poi dice che sto forum a lui nun je serve...

ahahahahahah

e quanno scoperebbe allora sto cojone e soprattutto con chi?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che hai letto, merda? non ci riesci a leggere tu. ecco offendi mio padre e mia madre, io offendo te, merda, i tuoi genitori sono già stati punito abbastanza con la tua nascita


Ho offeso quella lucida cazzi di tua madre!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu non sei quello di sopra... uhm...




A me sembra molto fantozziano l'altro ....



vabbè ma io stò facendo una ricerca su Fantozzi ...quindi lo vedo ovunque...


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, voglio dire che sei un ignorante. Comunque se ti rileggi i messaggi che hai lasciato da psicologo magari ti risollevi da solo. Un po', almeno.


non siamo la stessa persona, te lo ripeto


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho offeso quella lucida cazzi di tua madre!


pesa sentirsi diere la verità, eh merda? non potersi permettere una vacanza e vivere qui dentro. eh, sfigato? brutto, senza possibilità e inutile, eh merda?


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> hai letto?...
> 
> la mugliera preferisce che scriva qua sto fallito piuttosto che averlo tra le cosce...
> 
> ...


Stermy pago benzina e autostrada,prometto davanti a tutti!


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> pesa sentirsi diere la verità, eh merda? non potersi permettere una vacanza e vivere qui dentro. eh, sfigato? brutto, senza possibilità e inutile, eh merda?


Si, diere cosa significa?si sono molto arrabbiato infatti,e ti rigrazio perchè devo passare il tempo,a leggerti mi faccio due risate,penso a quella povera madre,quella smerigliafave!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy pago benzina e autostrada,prometto davanti a tutti!


oddio che sforzo! un costo alto per te, eh merdaccia? chiedi un mutuo?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu non sei quello di sopra... uhm...


quello di sopra? sono al piano terra in questo momento, dopo andrò di sopra, si.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Fra un pò smonto,vi lascio il divinello,non trattatelo male...!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, diere cosa significa?si sono molto arrabbiato infatti,e ti rigrazio perchè devo passare il tempo,a leggerti mi faccio due risate,penso a quella povera madre,quella smerigliafave!!!:rotfl:


ma cosa ridi, idiota. pensa alla tua vita di merda e cerca di migliorarla, imbecille


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco un altro sterco di vacca


quella baldracca sfonnata de tu madre apprezza invece...

e quanto se lamenta pure d'ave' un fijo cojone, quel mignottone...maro' che palle...

pecche' anziche' pijarte merda qua nun la vai a consola' e je chiudi quelle cosce?


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra un pò smonto,vi lascio il divinello,non trattatelo male...!:rotfl:


promesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra un pò smonto,vi lascio il divinello,non trattatelo male...!:rotfl:


'smonto", ahahaha, ora capisco....ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*No*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> oddio che sforzo! un costo alto per te, eh merdaccia? chiedi un mutuo?


No,mi faccio pagare la prestazione da quella sfibracazzi di tua madre,o da tuo padre che si tocca la cimice mentre osserva nascosto nell'armadio....:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quella baldracca sfonnata de tu madre apprezza invece...
> 
> e quanto se lamenta pure d'ave' un fijo cojone, quel mignottone...maro' che palle...
> 
> pecche' anziche' pijarte merda qua nun la vai a consola' e je chiudi quelle cosce?



ma pensa alla tua vita inutile, invece di rompere il cazzo con i tuoi messaggi insulsi


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,mi faccio pagare la prestazione da quella sfibracazzi di tua madre,o da tuo padre che si tocca la cimice mentre osserva nascosto nell'armadio....:rotfl:


pensa al culo sfondato che hai tu a forza di prenderlo


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao. Tu sei il non registrato gentile. Diverso dall'altro. Scusa sai... ma invecchiando comincio a perdere colpi.
> Sono diventata anche incontinente... mi scappa il broccolamento e non me ne accorgo:mrgreen:.


ho letto del tuo broccolamento inconsapevole a joey. non è una cosa grave, joey, diversamente da stermy, non ha certo problemi di autostima al ribasso. forse un pochino eccessiva ma è quello che lo rende interessante all'occhio femminile.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*SI*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'smonto", ahahaha, ora capisco....ahahahah


Si tua madre mi ha sfondato,e tuo padre poi dentro quell'armadio,che schifo....!Smonto si,tua madre è incontentabile!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> ho letto del tuo broccolamento inconsapevole a joey. non è una cosa grave, joey, diversamente da stermy, non ha certo problemi di autostima al ribasso. forse un pochino eccessiva ma è quello che lo rende interessante all'occhio femminile.


Stai dicendo che se la tira? beh, in effetti... credo di sì. Non ho capito il perchè però


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sembra molto fantozziano l'altro ....
> 
> 
> 
> vabbè ma io stò facendo una ricerca su Fantozzi ...quindi lo vedo ovunque...


l'altro sono io?  come mai una ricerca su fantozzi?


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*No*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa al culo sfondato che hai tu a forza di prenderlo


Tua madre di me ha un'alta opinione,adesso ti saluta,cmq tranquillo,non è sola c'è un vigile a far viabilità nel suo culo  ,ormai è un parcheggio per cazzi!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Orpo. Broccoleggio inavvedutamente. Bisogna che ci faccia caso, d'ora innanzi.


See, buonanotte. Se ti metti pure a pensarci davvero non combini nulla.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> sempre più tipico. fatti aiutare


e damme sta mano cosi' te faccio contento...

la levi quanno to' dico io pero'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> e damme sta mano cosi' te faccio contento...
> 
> la levi quanno to' dico io pero'...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Daje nà mano,in faccia!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> l'altro sono io? come mai una ricerca su fantozzi?


no no. Esattamente il contrario. Solo che, obiettivamente, si fa fatica con tutti questi n.r.. Come mai tu non ti registri? Non hai un account di posta? Uno libero, ovviamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See, buonanotte. Se ti metti pure a pensarci davvero non combini nulla.


Ma... un dubbietto di prendere fischi per fiaschi a te ... mai, eh? Tranquillo, mica voglio ledere la tua autostima. Tu invece passa pure con lo schiacciasassi sulla mia... ho le spalle larghe.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Ragazzi io con la madre del Nr ho finito,mi sembra di averlo devastato per bene,se si rifà vivo mandatelo da me!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che se la tira? beh, in effetti... credo di sì. Non ho capito il perchè però


si, se la tira, e parecchio a volte, ma fa parte di lui non credo lo faccia con dolo. Il perchè è evidente. Ha una percezione di se stesso molto alta e probabilmente le cose che fa nella vita gli danno ragione. E' un pò "inflessibile" su alcune cose, probabilmente ha dovuto lottare per emergere magari in una situazione non ottimale, e questo gli fa onore oltre a renderlo sicuramente una persona piacevole nella vita. il rovescio della medaglia di stermy


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma pensa alla tua vita inutile, invece di rompere il cazzo con i tuoi messaggi insulsi


ma appunto che penso alla mia vita inutile che me conforto a vede' chi sta piu' frecat'e me...

ahahahah

e poi e' belllliffffimo interagi' co' le vecchie zoccole ma senza palle come te...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> ma appunto che penso alla mia vita inutile che me conforto a vede' chi sta piu' frecat'e me...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> e poi e' belllliffffimo interagi' co' le vecchie zoccole ma senza palle come te...


Tranquillo tutto finito,ho sistemato a modo mio,la madre è tremenda però...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje nà mano,in faccia!:rotfl:


se e' per quello me gioco i gioielli che lo mena pure la mugliera...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Esattamente il contrario. Solo che, obiettivamente, si fa fatica con tutti questi n.r.. Come mai tu non ti registri? Non hai un account di posta? Uno libero, ovviamente:mrgreen:


non volevo nemmeno scrivere, sono mesi che vi leggo, ma le cose cambiano.per la registrazione direi di no, non ancora ma non escludo niente a priori. quello che mi frena è che potrei essere chiamato al volo e non avere il tempo di sloggarmi. vediamo. però potrei inventarmi un nick , nr69 non è bellissimo. suggerimenti? ( un pò ti broccolo, ma siamo entrambi fedeli quindi prendila solo come una galanteria dovuta ad una signora che mi piace come scrive. dentifricio?)


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> l'altro sono io?  come mai una ricerca su fantozzi?



bhó non si se sei tu...
non sei identificabile...
scusa se ho usato l'aggettivo altro .... Forse dovevo aggiungere "non registrato"...
errore mio chiedo venia...



Un progetto da realizzare entro fine anno...


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma appunto che penso alla mia vita inutile che me conforto a vede' chi sta piu' frecat'e me...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> e poi e' belllliffffimo interagi' co' le vecchie zoccole ma senza palle come te...


altra tipicità. con te ci sarebbe da fare un gran lavoro. sei come un drogato di adrenalina. anzi. sei un drogato di adrenalina.giri in un circolo chiuso, ti senti parte della società solo con quest modi. pensaci a rivolgerti ad un medico. puoi solo guadagnarne, e non pensare che sia un fallimento, non lo sarebbe. adesso è un fallimento


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> si, se la tira, e parecchio a volte, ma fa parte di lui non credo lo faccia con dolo. Il perchè è evidente. Ha una percezione di se stesso molto alta e probabilmente le cose che fa nella vita gli danno ragione. E' un pò "inflessibile" su alcune cose, probabilmente ha dovuto lottare per emergere magari in una situazione non ottimale, e questo gli fa onore oltre a renderlo sicuramente una persona piacevole nella vita. il rovescio della medaglia di stermy


io nun c'ho medaje...

te invece chissa' quante coppe e trofei de tu moje, neh cornuton'...

te vedo troppo depresso...proprio sull'orlo de fa' cazzate...

procedi pure, chemmenefotteamme?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhó non si se sei tu...
> non sei identificabile...
> scusa se ho usato l'aggettivo altro .... Forse dovevo aggiungere "non registrato"...
> errore mio chiedo venia...
> ...


interessante, davvero. hai voglia di spiegarmi di più?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io nun c'ho medaje...
> 
> te invece chissa' quante coppe e trofei de tu moje, neh cornuton'...
> 
> ...


non stai facendo o dicendo nulla che non veda tutti i giorni. ti rinnovo il consiglio. non ha senso stare così male come stai tu.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> altra tipicità. con te ci sarebbe da fare un gran lavoro. sei come un drogato di adrenalina. anzi. sei un drogato di adrenalina.giri in un circolo chiuso, ti senti parte della società solo con quest modi. pensaci a rivolgerti ad un medico. puoi solo guadagnarne, e non pensare che sia un fallimento, non lo sarebbe. adesso è un fallimento


ma tu riesci a bacia' quella troja de tu moje pensando che ha appena finito de fa' un pompino con venuta ar suo ganzo?

ma dimmi un po' te metti lo stesso sur lettino pe' analizzarte o lo fai direttamente sur cesso tanto il risultato delle tue elucubrazioni e' identico?....

na' cacata...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2012)

*98 pagine ...*

... di insulti, psicologia spicciola ed ancora insulti.

Ma lo stronzo sono io che le ho lette tutte quindi buco e leggo altro. :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non stai facendo o dicendo nulla che non veda tutti i giorni. ti rinnovo il consiglio. non ha senso stare così male come stai tu.


uao....ma c'hai anche lo studio?

se vengo me fai un prezzo specialo che so' bisognoso?

ASPE'!!!

ma conosci anche chi te potrebbe cura' dopo?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu riesci a bacia' quella troja de tu moje pensando che ha appena finito de fa' un pompino con venuta ar suo ganzo?
> 
> ma dimmi un po' te metti lo stesso sur lettino pe' analizzarte o lo fai direttamente sur cesso tanto il risultato delle tue elucubrazioni e' identico?....
> 
> ...


so bene quanto sia difficile spezzare certe catene. non sei solo anche se è più facile comportarsi come fai tu che ammettere di non stare bene. se ne può uscire. Da quanto stai male?


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

se dovete scomodare un fine psicologo preferirei picozzi che è un bell'uomo con voce virile.ben gentili


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non volevo nemmeno scrivere, sono mesi che vi leggo, ma le cose cambiano.per la registrazione direi di no, non ancora ma non escludo niente a priori. quello che mi frena è che potrei essere chiamato al volo e non avere il tempo di sloggarmi. vediamo. però potrei inventarmi un nick , nr69 non è bellissimo. suggerimenti? ( un pò ti broccolo, ma siamo entrambi fedeli quindi prendila solo come una galanteria dovuta ad una signora che mi piace come scrive. dentifricio?)


69 nel nick potrebbe suonare come un doppio senso un po' scontato... anche se immagino possa essere l'anno di nascita. Il nick però è qualcosa di molto personale... non so... un personaggio storico che ti è rimasto impresso... il titolo di un libro...


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> so bene quanto sia difficile spezzare certe catene. non sei solo anche se è più facile comportarsi come fai tu che ammettere di non stare bene. se ne può uscire. Da quanto stai male?


oggi quanti ne abbiamo?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo tutto finito,ho sistemato a modo mio,la madre è tremenda però...:rotfl:


ma che hai sistemato, lurido parassita. pensi che facendo riferimento a mia madre tu possa risollevarti dalla merda in cui sei? sei solo uno scarto della società. merda


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che hai sistemato, lurido parassita. pensi che facendo riferimento a mia madre tu possa risollevarti dalla merda in cui sei? sei solo uno scarto della società. merda


strunz', passace o' spicologo...

e statt'accuort che a quest'ora fa er giro er camion da' munnezz'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> strunz', passace o' spicologo...
> 
> e statt'accuort che a quest'ora fa er giro er camion da' munnezz'...
> 
> ahahahah


cosa cazzo ridi sempre, merda


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 69 nel nick potrebbe suonare come un doppio senso un po' scontato... anche se immagino possa essere l'anno di nascita. Il nick però è qualcosa di molto personale... non so... un personaggio storico che ti è rimasto impresso... il titolo di un libro...


esatto, è il mio anno di nascita. per il nick forse MutuaSpicciola?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dovete scomodare un fine psicologo preferirei picozzi che è un bell'uomo con voce virile.ben gentili


sai che ultimamente sei molto provocante?


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> oggi quanti ne abbiamo?


stai tranquillo non sta succedendo niente, quello che avevo da dirti te l'ho detto. Sta a te decidere se continuare a stare come stai o cercare di smettere di farti del male. Vivere la vita in modo faticoso come stai facendo tu è anche una scelta, e  la rispetto nonostante tu non sia totalmente consapevole.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa cazzo ridi sempre, merda


pe' surriscalda' la neuro ai cojoni come te...

pero' potevi evita' de dichiararte...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69l (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dovete scomodare un fine psicologo preferirei picozzi che è un bell'uomo con voce virile.ben gentili


ed è anche un ottimo comunicatore dal vero. stermy e altri dovrebbero leggere qualche suo libro, non risolve sicuramente, ma qualcosa possono apprendere sulla gestione della rabbia e degli impulsi autodistruttivi.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' surriscalda' la neuro ai cojoni come te...
> 
> pero' potevi evita' de dichiararte...
> 
> ahahahahahah


eccola qua la tua vita di merda, qui dentro. migliaia di messaggi pieni di insulti. ma ti rendi conto della merda che sei? di quanto la tua vita sia insulsa? ma che cazzo insulti, lurida merda. non sei neppure in potere di parlare, e insulti. ma perché non provi a farlo nel mondo reale? li' no, eh merda, li' becchi gli schiaffi. merda


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> stai tranquillo non sta succedendo niente, quello che avevo da dirti te l'ho detto. Sta a te decidere se continuare a stare come stai o cercare di smettere di farti del male. Vivere la vita in modo faticoso come stai facendo tu è anche una scelta, e  la rispetto nonostante tu non sia totalmente consapevole.


vabbe' te ringrazio pe' la tua comprensione, pero' nun m'hai detto che cazzo provi a bacia' quela zoccola de tu moje dopo che ha fatto er servizietto ar ganzo e dove te analizzi.......

e' vero quello che se dice, che e' na' roba difficile da INGOIARE?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eccola qua la tua vita di merda, qui dentro. migliaia di messaggi pieni di insulti. ma ti rendi conto della merda che sei? di quanto la tua vita sia insulsa? ma che cazzo insulti, lurida merda. non sei neppure in potere di parlare, e insulti. ma perché non provi a farlo nel mondo reale? li' no, eh merda, li' becchi gli schiaffi. merda


tu dici? sicuro sicuro?

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La mia " fidanzata"!!!....Che carinoooooo.....:inlove:
> 
> Miaoneeeeeeeeeeeeee...........
> Anche Lothy ha un cuoreeee......



ciao Luna!!macche'e'un volo pindarico...in realta'leggasi la mia troia...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dici? sicuro sicuro?
> 
> ahahahahahah


sicurissimo, solo i repressi di merda stanno qui tutta la vita ad offendere. se fossi in grado di farlo nella vita reale, non staresti qui. è matematica pura, merdaccia.  ed infatti sei un represso di merda, sempre pronto a vomitare schifezze da quel corpo sfatto che ti ritrovi. sei una lurida merda, e lo sai


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dici? sicuro sicuro?
> 
> ahahahahahah


dai merda, posta una tua foto. che cazzo fai nella vita, eh merda? facci vedere chi cazzo sei per offendere tanto. forza merda, facci sognare


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dici? sicuro sicuro?
> 
> ahahahahahah


ma tanto le palle per mostrarti non le hai, perché la cacca è tanta, eh. paura eh, merdaccia. torna nel buco di culo in cui stai e taci


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che ultimamente sei molto provocante?


mi stai corteggiando?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tanto le palle per mostrarti non le hai, perché la cacca è tanta, eh. paura eh, merdaccia. torna nel buco di culo in cui stai e taci


ma na' risposta coordinata ed unica nun ja facevi a falla?

ahahahahahah

comunque fai bene, esercitati pure...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' te ringrazio pe' la tua comprensione, pero' nun m'hai detto che cazzo provi a bacia' quela zoccola de tu moje dopo che ha fatto er servizietto ar ganzo e dove te analizzi.......
> 
> e' vero quello che se dice, che e' na' roba difficile da INGOIARE?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


il limite dei "disagiati" e passami il termine, come te consiste nel credere che le persone si possano rapportare con voi in maniera normale, prendendo per buono e reale ciò che dite e dici, ma non ha nessuna valenza  perchè inficiato da un malessere profondo e quindi va letta solo come una richiesta di aiuto. te lo ripeto, ciò che dici e scrivi è assolutamente tipico e rientra in uno schema che ho visto mille volte ed è sempre quello.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> il limite dei "disagiati" e passami il termine, come te consiste nel credere che le persone si possano rapportare con voi in maniera normale, prendendo per buono e reale ciò che dite e dici, ma non ha nessuna valenza  perchè inficiato da un malessere profondo e quindi va letta solo come una richiesta di aiuto. te lo ripeto, ciò che dici e scrivi è assolutamente tipico e rientra in uno schema che ho visto mille volte ed è sempre quello.


si vabbe', ma nun ce gira' intorno, professo'...ahahahahah...

renditi utile, cazzo...

ma te piace o no' lecca' lo sperma de quelo che rimane in bocca a tu moje?

me sa che stai conciato malissisimo pe' manco parlarne....

cerchi o hai rimosso sta devastazione, professo'???

nun se risolve cosi'....ritenta ancora sarai piu' fortunato...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> interessante, davvero. hai voglia di spiegarmi di più?



Qui?
Ma anche no!!
Niente contro di te sia chiaro...
Ma le cose private meglio rimangano tali non trovi?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Luna!!macche'e'un volo pindarico...in realta'leggasi la mia troia...




:incazzato:
:incazzato::incazzato:
:incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma na' risposta coordinata ed unica nun ja facevi a falla?
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


allora? cor cazzo che te mostri, eh, lurida merda? dai, fai vedere che fusto che sei, come meni. sei una povera merda relegato qui ad offendere. le palle no, eh? quelle mancano


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qui?
> Ma anche no!!
> Niente contro di te sia chiaro...
> Ma le cose private meglio rimangano tali non trovi?


ma nun se dice piu':

"Hai diritto a rimanere in silenzio.Se rinunci a tale diritto ogni affermazione potra' essere usata contro di te."

manco nei telefilmssss ormai...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora? cor cazzo che te mostri, eh, lurida merda? dai, fai vedere che fusto che sei, come meni. sei una povera merda relegato qui ad offendere. le palle no, eh? quelle mancano


so' 1,80 pe' 90kg pero' nun meno ma pijo a sprangate...

che artro te serve sape'?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun se dice piu':
> 
> "Hai diritto a rimanere in silenzio.Se rinunci a tale diritto ogni affermazione potra' essere usata contro di te."
> 
> ...


forza, schifoso verme, facci vedere quanto sei forte. facci vedere chi cazzo sei per offendere così


----------



## Non Registrato69 (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qui?
> Ma anche no!!
> Niente contro di te sia chiaro...
> Ma le cose private meglio rimangano tali non trovi?


hai ragione


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' 1,80 pe' 90kg pero' nun meno ma pijo a sprangate...
> 
> che artro te serve sape'?
> 
> ahahahahah


seeee, te piacerebbe eh, merda? posta una bella foto, prova le cazzate che dici, merda


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma... un dubbietto di prendere fischi per fiaschi a te ... mai, eh? Tranquillo, mica voglio ledere la tua autostima. Tu invece passa pure con lo schiacciasassi sulla mia... ho le spalle larghe.


Lo vedi che se ti dico che sono una brutta persona devi credermi? Eh.


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forza, schifoso verme, facci vedere quanto sei forte. facci vedere chi cazzo sei per offendere così


pe' te er cazzo che te s'inkula...

e poi t'agiti troppo e fai pure er mio gioco...

nun te ferma'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> seeee, te piacerebbe eh, merda? posta una bella foto, prova le cazzate che dici, merda


m'hai sgamato porca troja...

vabbe' confesso che so' 92kg ma a natale me metto dieta...

te lo prometto, rotto in culo pelle ed ossa...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' te er cazzo che te s'inkula...
> 
> e poi t'agiti troppo e fai pure er mio gioco...
> 
> ...


ma quanto ti stai divertendo da 1 a 10 zio Stè?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' 1,80 pe' 90kg pero' nun meno ma pijo a sprangate...
> 
> che artro te serve sape'?
> 
> ahahahahah


facile descriversi eh merda? difficile provare, eh merda?


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma quanto ti stai divertendo da 1 a 10 zio Stè?


un 6 e mezzo solo perche' questo e' na' mezza sega...

manco m'impegno...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> m'hai sgamato porca troja...
> 
> vabbe' confesso che so' 92kg ma a natale me metto dieta...
> 
> ...


bello fare il grosso dietro una tastiera, eh merda? chissà quanto t'hanno menato, merdaccia


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> facile descriversi eh merda? difficile provare, eh merda?


vabbe' cojone, se nun me credi gioco er jolly ed all'incontro te manno lui...

mi cuggino...mo' che esce dalla galera...manca poco...

ce la fai ad aspettare?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' cojone, se nun me credi gioco er jolly ed all'incontro te manno lui...
> 
> mi cuggino...mo' che esce dalla galera...manca poco...
> 
> ...


aaaah, ecco, mandi tuo cugino. vedrai che lui cor cazzo che sta qui a offendere gente, lurida merda. lui mena sul serio. inutile rifiuto sociale del cazzo


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bello fare il grosso dietro una tastiera, eh merda? chissà quanto t'hanno menato, merdaccia


ogni giovedi' fisso...mentre sabati, pochi...

te hai preferenze de giornate?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ogni giovedi' fisso...mentre sabati, pochi...
> 
> te hai preferenze de giornate?
> 
> ahahahahah


ancora ridi? sei un lurido verme, lo vedono tutti e tu ridi? ma che cazzo te ridi? merda


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> aaaah, ecco, mandi tuo cugino. vedrai che lui cor cazzo che sta qui a offendere gente, lurida merda. lui mena sul serio. inutile rifiuto sociale del cazzo


to' dico anche se nun ce credi....

lui e' lo scemo da' famija...

se fa sempe pija'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> to' dico anche se nun ce credi....
> 
> lui e' lo scemo da' famija...
> 
> ...


e, povero idiota, pensi di fare paura con la galera? sono queste le tue paure, lurida merda? l'ex carcerato che ti picchia? ma lo vedi che cazzo sei? ma ti senti? falla finita laido


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ancora ridi? sei un lurido verme, lo vedono tutti e tu ridi? ma che cazzo te ridi? merda


detto da te che te ne intendi de merda e de figurine annesse, e' un bollino de garanzia...

ce voleva...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e, povero idiota, pensi di fare paura con la galera? sono queste le tue paure, lurida merda? l'ex carcerato che ti picchia? ma lo vedi che cazzo sei? ma ti senti? falla finita laido



ma che ti è preso?


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e, povero idiota, pensi di fare paura con la galera? sono queste le tue paure, lurida merda? l'ex carcerato che ti picchia? ma lo vedi che cazzo sei? ma ti senti? falla finita laido


ma tu hai detto che 1,80 pe' 90kg nun te bastaveno...ahahahahah

oseno' fidate che er divertimento nun lo cedo...

cuntent'?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> detto da te che te ne intendi de merda e de figurine annesse, e' un bollino de garanzia...
> 
> ce voleva...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


allora, la foto? qualcosa che dimostri che non sei un lurido verme senza palle? no, eh, merda?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che ti è preso?


prego?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu hai detto che 1,80 pe' 90kg nun te bastaveno...ahahahahah
> 
> oseno' fidate che er divertimento nun lo cedo...
> 
> ...


non sparare cazzate, e fornisci le prove, merda


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che ti è preso?


ha er culo costipato....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ha er culo costipato....
> 
> ahahahahahah


non ti distrarre, merda. tu dici che sei un forzutone, giusto: provalo, cazzone


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sparare cazzate, e fornisci le prove, merda



BINGO!

se sei fissato co' le prove allora devi da esse quer cojone der conte...ahahahahahah

pure lui, meschino, e' fissato co' l'artezza, la corpulenza e quella stronza de madre........natura matrigna...specifico...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ti distrarre, merda. tu dici che sei un forzutone, giusto: provalo, cazzone


sto aspettando prove, merdaccia. ti dichiari forte e possente, ed invece sei una merda. ed infatti passi la vita qui ad offendere.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> BINGO!
> 
> se sei fissato co' le prove allora devi da esse quer cojone der conte...ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


scappi eh, merda. paura, eh merda. come sempre nella tua vita da sfigato inutile. la cacca nei pantaloni, la strizza, inferiorità. lurida merda


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sto aspettando prove, merdaccia. ti dichiari forte e possente, ed invece sei una merda. ed infatti passi la vita qui ad offendere.


io ancora aspetto che mi dimmostri il forzutone che sei. qua sto, merda, in attesa di qualche fatto oltre alla merda che esce dalla tua bocca di fogna


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scappi eh, merda. paura, eh merda. come sempre nella tua vita da sfigato inutile. la cacca nei pantaloni, la strizza, inferiorità. lurida merda



Piantatela perche'vi mando una saetta a testa...stop-.....per favore!!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> BINGO!
> 
> se sei fissato co' le prove allora devi da esse quer cojone der conte...ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


allora, coglione? dove cazzo sta la possenza di questo inutile verme schifoso, rifiuto della società. dove cazzo sei merdaccia


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sto aspettando prove, merdaccia. ti dichiari forte e possente, ed invece sei una merda. ed infatti passi la vita qui ad offendere.


io nun ho detto che so' forte e possente perche' nun me frega de dillo.....

ho detto che nun meno ma pijo a sprangate....

preferisci essere accettato da me?

nun ce sta probblema....accontamo sempre er cliente...

e sia, sarai accettato...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piantatela perche'vi mando una saetta a testa...stop-.....per favore!!


cioé fammi capire, lui può offender tutti e tutte, e se si reagisce, c'è gente come te e come altri che intervengono? ma non vi vergnognate? questo verme schifoso va punito, va schiacciato una volta per sempre


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io nun ho detto che so' forte e possente perche' nun me frega de dillo.....
> 
> ho detto che nun meno ma pijo a sprangate....
> 
> ...


ah no, merda? ora ritiri? non ti sei dichiarato 1.80 per 90 kg? eh, merda? lo sei o no? e facci vedere una volta buona cosa cazzo sei per parlare a tutti cosi'


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cioé fammi capire, lui può offender tutti e tutte, e se si reagisce, c'è gente come te e come altri che intervengono? ma non vi vergnognate? questo verme schifoso va punito, va schiacciato una volta per sempre


urca giuanin che rodimento de culo che c'hai...

oggi sei ar topp...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io nun ho detto che so' forte e possente perche' nun me frega de dillo.....
> 
> ho detto che nun meno ma pijo a sprangate....
> 
> ...


ma quando prendi a sprangate? nei tuoi sogni? tu qua stai a offendere, qui sfoghi le tue schifose repressioni di sfigato inutile. se tu sprangassi, non ne avresti bisogno. è lineare, merda di una merda


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cioé fammi capire, lui può offender tutti e tutte, e se si reagisce, c'è gente come te e come altri che intervengono? ma non vi vergnognate? questo verme schifoso va punito, va schiacciato una volta per sempre


ma io ho detto stop ade entrambi....dai mo Stermy basta se no lo sai che succede no???...fallo per me


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> esatto, è il mio anno di nascita. per il nick forse MutuaSpicciola?


Carino


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah no, merda? ora ritiri? non ti sei dichiarato 1.80 per 90 kg? eh, merda? lo sei o no? e facci vedere una volta buona cosa cazzo sei per parlare a tutti cosi'


embe' pure se so' 1,80 pe' 90k nun me vojo sporca' co' la tua merda e te pijo solo a sprangate...

de che te lamenti?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> urca giuanin che rodimento de culo che c'hai...
> 
> oggi sei ar topp...
> 
> ahahahahah


sei un lurido, schifoso verme inutile. più scrivi e più si vede


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi stai corteggiando?:mrgreen:


ops... ma allora... è vero!


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe' pure se so' 1,80 pe' 90k nun me vojo sporca' co' la tua merda e te pijo solo a sprangate...
> 
> de che te lamenti?
> 
> ahahahahah


correggo co' 92kg, che' questo e' pignolo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe' pure se so' 1,80 pe' 90k nun me vojo sporca' co' la tua merda e te pijo solo a sprangate...
> 
> de che te lamenti?
> 
> ahahahahah


facci vedere cosa sei, merda. io scommetto che sei uno schifoso ed inutile essere inabile, scommettiamo, merda


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei un lurido, schifoso verme inutile. più scrivi e più si vede


bravo che mo' dici....

m'era venuto un dubbio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> correggo co' 92kg, che' questo e' pignolo...
> 
> ahahahahah


ti piacerebbe avere la fora fisica, eh, merda? invece no, sei una nullità e offendi, offendi su internet. sei solo uno schifiso verme senza palle


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io ho detto stop ade entrambi....dai mo Stermy basta se no lo sai che succede no???...fallo per me


questa merda andrebbe evitata da tutti. e voi ci parlate pure. ma leggete le cose che scrive? siete voi, con le vostre approvazioni, che lo incoraggiate. dovreste vergognarvi


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravo che mo' dici....
> 
> m'era venuto un dubbio...
> 
> ahahahahah


io aspetto ancora: facci vedere chi cazzo sei, non hai paura, no? tu spranghi, no? ed allora, facci vedere, dacci il tuo indirizzo, merda delle merde


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo vedi che se ti dico che sono una brutta persona devi credermi? Eh.


Ma... più che brutta persona ... un po' gasatello. Visto che oggi il tema dominante è la psicologia... ma non è che invece di broccolarti inavvertitamente... inavvertitamente ti ho sedotto?
Ogni tanto mi capita...
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io aspetto ancora: facci vedere chi cazzo sei, non hai paura, no? tu spranghi, no? ed allora, facci vedere, dacci il tuo indirizzo, merda delle merde


forza, schifosissimo rifiuto della società, dicci chi cazzo sei, così sappiamo cosa ti autorizza ad offendere tanto. dove sono le palle, è "sterminator"? sterminator su internet, eh merda? ti piacerebbe avere un po' di forza reale eh, merda?


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> facci vedere cosa sei, merda. io scommetto che sei uno schifoso ed inutile essere inabile, scommettiamo, merda


la carrozzella te l'ho gia' prenotata perche' te sara' indispensabile...

l'ho presa alla chicco ...

hahahahahah


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prego?



come prego, scusa?
ora te ne esci con prego?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la carrozzella te l'ho gia' prenotata perche' te sara' indispensabile...
> 
> l'ho presa alla chicco ...
> 
> hahahahahah


allora, fammi vedere come mi ci metti in carrozzella, merdaccia? facile parlare qui, eh? raccontare di avere la spranga e di essere forte? eh merda delle merde, ma tanto è evidente a chiunque che sei una merda sfigata, un rifiuto, uno scarto schifoso


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe avere la fora fisica, eh, merda? invece no, sei una nullità e offendi, offendi su internet. sei solo uno schifiso verme senza palle


co' te nun serve la forza fisica....

solo a male parole sei gia' rincojonito, figurati co' du' pizze in faccia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ops... ma allora... è vero!


ti scappa sempre di corteggiare, contieniti!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> come prego, scusa?
> ora te ne esci con prego?:mrgreen:


no, dico, questo ha postato migliaia di messaggi allucinanti, e tu chiedi a me?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> co' te nun serve la forza fisica....
> 
> solo a male parole sei gia' rincojonito, figurati co' du' pizze in faccia...
> 
> ahahahahah


ecco, è meglio che scappi merda, ti si addice di più. scappa scappa, merdaccia, come hai fatto tutta la vita. lo so io e lo sai tu e lo sanno tutti, la paura, la cacca nei pantaloni


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti scappa sempre di corteggiare, contieniti!


e tu rivestiti:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu rivestiti:mrgreen:


se non sai resistermi non è colpa mia:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora, fammi vedere come mi ci metti in carrozzella, merdaccia? facile parlare qui, eh? raccontare di avere la spranga e di essere forte? eh merda delle merde, ma tanto è evidente a chiunque che sei una merda sfigata, un rifiuto, uno scarto schifoso


nun te mette nei guai...damme retta...ahahahahah

de quelli che se divertono oltre che su internet ma ai semafori o ai sorpassi, e' pieno...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, dico, questo ha postato migliaia di messaggi allucinanti, e tu chiedi a me?



appunto, se secondo te ha postato migliaia di messaggi allucinanti, come mai oggi ti incazzi?


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco, è meglio che scappi merda, ti si addice di più. scappa scappa, merdaccia, come hai fatto tutta la vita. lo so io e lo sai tu e lo sanno tutti, la paura, la cacca nei pantaloni


e certo, ce stanno pure i manifesti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto, se secondo te ha postato migliaia di messaggi allucinanti, come mai oggi ti incazzi?


hanno messo ar gabbio er suo pusher...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

ma avete almeno mangiato qualcosa o siete digiuni?
vi faccio portare un' entrecôte?


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu rivestiti:mrgreen:




:tette:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu rivestiti:mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> se non sai resistermi non è colpa mia:mrgreen:


Ma insomma! Prendetevi una camera!


:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete almeno mangiato qualcosa o siete digiuni?
> vi faccio portare un' entrecôte?


io ho magnato....lo sciroccato ha solo bevuto...ahahahahah

certo pero' che lo capisco....oggi s'e' pijato 'na smerdata cosmica...

ma pe' lui so' medaje...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma insomma! Prendetevi una camera!
> 
> 
> :carneval:


E' colpa di questa atmosfera... mi rende romantica:rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hanno messo ar gabbio er suo pusher...
> 
> ahahahahahah



è a te vicino?
il pusher:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete almeno mangiato qualcosa o siete digiuni?
> vi faccio portare un' entrecôte?


Brava. Ci manca solo la carne rossa.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> urca giuanin che rodimento de culo che c'hai...
> 
> oggi sei ar topp...
> 
> ahahahahah





giuanin stà per giovannio ?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma... più che brutta persona ... un po' gasatello. Visto che oggi il tema dominante è la psicologia... ma non è che invece di broccolarti inavvertitamente... inavvertitamente ti ho sedotto?
> Ogni tanto mi capita...
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ahahahahahahah! Ma tu pensi d'andare a rubare a casa del ladro? Tsk tsk.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto, se secondo te ha postato migliaia di messaggi allucinanti, come mai oggi ti incazzi?


perchè io li ho letti oggi


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> come prego, scusa?
> ora te ne esci con prego?:mrgreen:



Rilancio e dico ... Grazie..:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè io li ho letti oggi


Tutti.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun te mette nei guai...damme retta...ahahahahah
> 
> de quelli che se divertono oltre che su internet ma ai semafori o ai sorpassi, e' pieno...
> 
> ahahahahahah


ma tu non sei tra quelli, merdaccia


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè io li ho letti oggi



tutti oggi?
scusa, se ti va di spiegare, questa non mi sembra una spiegazione verosimile


----------



## PsicologiaSpicciola (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brava. Ci manca solo la carne rossa.


che fa pure male


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Rilancio e dico ... Grazie..:mrgreen:



...tornerò!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutti.


fatti un giro nelle pagine precedenti, buco del culo di robin


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> è a te vicino?
> il pusher:mrgreen:


se quell'artro me serve pe' massacrarlo ancora deppiu'.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

PsicologiaSpicciola ha detto:


> che fa pure male


Per un'entrecote non è mai morto nessuno. Come la faccio io, poi.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se quell'artro me serve pe' massacrarlo ancora deppiu'.....
> 
> ahahahahah


ma chi massacri, verme schifoso? chi?


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè io li ho letti oggi


che te sei perso....

quelli dove se smerda er conte so' i mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fatti un giro nelle pagine precedenti, buco del culo di robin


Nah, già fatto.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ...tornerò!:mrgreen:



Da quando sei partita...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tu non sei tra quelli, merdaccia


chiaro che no...

ma ocio ai suvvari....

so' prepotenti...assai...

ahahahah


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da quando sei partita...:mrgreen:



senti chi parla...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma chi massacri, verme schifoso? chi?


quindi te sei gia' rincojonito de tuo?

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senti chi parla...:mrgreen:


pensami sempre sai!
tornerai...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chiaro che no...
> 
> ma ocio ai suvvari....
> 
> ...


torna a nasconderti, merda


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> pensami sempre sai!
> tornerai...:mrgreen:



altrochè!:inlove:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, già fatto.


allora rifallo, testa di cazzo


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gjJFJvJUxJo]http://youtu.be/gjJFJvJUxJo[/video]





free ha detto:


> altrochè!:inlove:


----------



## olè (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi te sei gia' rincojonito de tuo?
> 
> ahahahahah



ma che gli farai tu a questi uomini? 

questo è innamorato perso


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

olè ha detto:


> ma che gli farai tu a questi uomini?
> 
> questo è innamorato perso



olè...



bello questo nik


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

olè ha detto:


> ma che gli farai tu a questi uomini?
> 
> questo è innamorato perso


bravi, bravi continuate a supportare questa merda


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

olè ha detto:


> ma che gli farai tu a questi uomini?
> 
> questo è innamorato perso


ma hai letto quel che scrive? lo hai letto bene nelle pagine precedenti? vi rendete conto di quel che fate nello stimolare questa gentaglia ed i loro pari?


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brava. Ci manca solo la carne rossa.


bicchiere di rosso?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, già fatto.


ehi, buco di culo di robine, casanova dei poveri, te sei azzittito? stai leggendo, cojone? ma si' che lo sai, tu pure sei responsabile e lo sai bene. siete pappa e ciccia con quella merda, il che fa di te merda eguaglia. e lo sai, eccome se lo sai, lurido escremento


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bicchiere di rosso?


la dieta dei pugili? uhm... Muntepulciano?


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

come vuoi tu, mi piaci quando decidi per me.in questo ambiente così intimo e raffinato .tra un a merda e un vaffanculo :rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la dieta dei pugili? uhm... Muntepulciano?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahah! Ma tu pensi d'andare a rubare a casa del ladro? Tsk tsk.


Tu dici, eh? Beh sappi che al super... a ME... il RAGAZZO del pesce tiene da parte le ricciole e le canocchie più belle. E mi toglie l'osso alla coda di rospo PRIMA di pesarla, poi me lo rimette nel sacchetto. A te alla cassa t'hanno mai regalato almeno una caramella?
:mrgreen:


----------



## olè (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma hai letto quel che scrive? lo hai letto bene nelle pagine precedenti? vi rendete conto di quel che fate nello stimolare questa gentaglia ed i loro pari?



e tu - invece - convinto di star sfoggiando signorilità?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ehi, buco di culo di robine, casanova dei poveri, te sei azzittito? stai leggendo, cojone? ma si' che lo sai, tu pure sei responsabile e lo sai bene. siete pappa e ciccia con quella merda, il che fa di te merda eguaglia. e lo sai, eccome se lo sai, lurido escremento


Devi scusarmi amico ma ho davvero poco tempo adesso, altrimenti volentieri.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu dici, eh? Beh sappi che al super... a ME... il RAGAZZO del pesce tiene da parte le ricciole e le canocchie più belle. E mi toglie l'osso alla coda di rospo PRIMA di pesarla, poi me lo rimette nel sacchetto. A te alla cassa t'hanno mai regalato almeno una caramella?
> :mrgreen:


Anche altro per la verità. Ma sai che sono riservato, gran riserva anzi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche altro per la verità. Ma sai che sono riservato, gran riserva anzi.


nel senso che stai in panchina?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che stai in panchina?


mi sa che va direttamente in tribuna:rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ehi, buco di culo di robine, casanova dei poveri, te sei azzittito? stai leggendo, cojone? ma si' che lo sai, tu pure sei responsabile e lo sai bene. siete pappa e ciccia con quella merda, il che fa di te merda eguaglia. e lo sai, eccome se lo sai, lurido escremento



ma non mi sembrano pappa e ciccia, davvero


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche altro per la verità. Ma sai che sono riservato, *gran riserva* anzi.


parli anche tu di vino rosso


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che stai in panchina?


Mi fanno entrare quando il gioco si fa duro, esattamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che va direttamente in tribuna:rotfl:


Tu devi lasciarla perdere sta trombona. Dammi retta.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2012)

Un carabiniere dice a un collega: sai mi sono comprato un gommone. E l'altro: perchè, hai così tanto da cancellare??
ops...ho sbagliato tred:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ehi, buco di culo di robine, casanova dei poveri, te sei azzittito? stai leggendo, cojone? ma si' che lo sai, tu pure sei responsabile e lo sai bene. siete pappa e ciccia con quella merda, il che fa di te merda eguaglia. e lo sai, eccome se lo sai, lurido escremento



Te sei sbajato. Pappa e ciccia sono oscuro e Alex


----------



## Angelo_Merkel (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sembra molto fantozziano l'altro ....
> 
> 
> 
> vabbè ma io stò facendo una ricerca su Fantozzi ...quindi lo vedo ovunque...


Tu vedi di non rompermi i coglioni perché non sono io né. il nr né. il nr69.

A differenza di molti di voi io lavoro di giorno


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

Angelo_Merkel ha detto:


> Tu vedi di non rompermi i coglioni perché non sono io né. il nr né. il nr69.
> 
> A differenza di molti di voi io lavoro di giorno



Ehi...ciaoooooo
ma perché ti senti tirato in causa su tutto?
sciallati  e prendi un biscottino...

siamo a post pari... 
Poi adesso non riesco a digitare ...
mi stó facendo le unghie ...
se vuoi continuare tu ...ti rispondo più tardi...
d'accordo così ?
sicuramente no ma tanté ... Ciao bello!!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu dici, eh? Beh sappi che al super... a ME... il RAGAZZO del pesce tiene da parte le ricciole e le canocchie più belle. E mi toglie l'osso alla coda di rospo PRIMA di pesarla, poi me lo rimette nel sacchetto. A te alla cassa t'hanno mai regalato almeno una caramella?
> :mrgreen:



perche'spera di fartelo sentire il..pesce....e non farmi dire della coda di rospo....daiii Sbri che qua'sono zombi invorniti..


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

olè ha detto:


> e tu - invece - convinto di star sfoggiando signorilità?


davveo? singolare che te ne accorgi solo quando scrivo io


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Te sei sbajato. Pappa e ciccia sono oscuro e Alex


quello è la terza bestia testa de cazzo


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devi scusarmi amico ma ho davvero poco tempo adesso, altrimenti volentieri.


amico dillo a quei due froci degli amici tuoi, e vatteneaffanculo


----------



## Angelo_Merkel (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehi...ciaoooooo
> ma perché ti senti tirato in causa su tutto?
> sciallati  e prendi un biscottino...
> 
> ...


No stronzetta di 'sta cippa. Mi hai chiamato in causa con fantozzi. Adesso siamo a post pari. e non venirmi a prendere per il culo scrivendo che non ti riferivi a me altrimenti partono gli insulti a te e fino alla tua terza generazione. mollami e stop


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'spera di fartelo sentire il..pesce....e non farmi dire della coda di rospo....daiii Sbri che qua'sono zombi invorniti..


che ti devo dire... Joey pensa che io tenti di broccolarlo... non solo... pensa che io non sia neppure in grado di farlo bene. Che dici Lotharone... mi devo deprimere?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ti devo dire... Joey pensa che io tenti di broccolarlo... non solo... pensa che io non sia neppure in grado di farlo bene. Che dici Lotharone... mi devo deprimere?


Vabbè, ma col pescivendolo vai alla grande, come diceva il grandissimo Micione (TVB). Perchè la depressione? Essù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma col pescivendolo vai alla grande, come diceva il grandissimo Micione (TVB). Perchè la depressione? Essù.


ennò. 
P.S.
non te la prendere ma... i bollini li danno a tutti, alla cassa:mrgreen:


----------



## olè (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> davveo? singolare che te ne accorgi solo quando scrivo io



sei tu che pretendi di sanzionare un linguaggio adottandolo, mi pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò.
> P.S.
> non te la prendere ma... i bollini li danno a tutti, alla cassa:mrgreen:


Perchè no?

P.S:i bollini di solito li regalo sempre a qualcun'altro che non ho la pazienza di fare raccolte...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

olè ha detto:


> sei tu che pretendi di sanzionare un linguaggio adottandolo, mi pare.


si, poiché questa roba viene tollerata allegramente. A me fa schifo e quindi rispondo con il loro linguaggio. Come mai non trovo in questo thread un tuo messaggio in cui riprendi lui come fai con me? Strano, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè no?
> 
> P.S:i bollini di solito li regalo sempre a qualcun'altro che non ho la pazienza di fare raccolte...


nonono, mi hai proprio depresso... vado a comprare il pescIe adesso! Quelli sono broccolamenti che hanno un loro perchè! tzè!
Del resto ... io sono di origini contadine... con 'ste cosucce virtuali non ci trovo sugo:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ti devo dire... Joey pensa che io tenti di broccolarlo... non solo... pensa che io non sia neppure in grado di farlo bene. Che dici Lotharone... mi devo deprimere?



cara mia lo sai che devi fare 20km e venire a Lotharopoli ..i faccio un ''corso di broccollaggio''..poi magari rpviamo su strada se hai imparato.....


----------



## olè (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, poiché questa roba viene tollerata allegramente. A me fa schifo e quindi rispondo con il loro linguaggio. Come mai non trovo in questo thread un tuo messaggio in cui riprendi lui come fai con me? Strano, no?



e dove, di grazia, ti avrei ripreso?

rasserenati, non rientri nelle mie premure.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

olè ha detto:


> e dove, di grazia, ti avrei ripreso?
> 
> rasserenati, non rientri nelle mie premure.


"e tu - invece - convinto di star sfoggiando signorilità?" ricordi questo messaggio? è tuo, non richiresto ed indirizzato a me. Vedi di organizzarti meglio le tue premure


----------



## olè (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "e tu - invece - convinto di star sfoggiando signorilità?" ricordi questo messaggio? è tuo, non richiresto ed indirizzato a me. Vedi di organizzarti meglio le tue premure



rispondevo alla tua domanda: "hai letto quel che scrive?", altro che non richiesto.

e la mia è stata cortesia, non premura. spiace.


----------



## xena (30 Novembre 2012)

*che bel teatrino rassicurante*

ma che diavolo è diventato questo thread....due giorni via e mi ritrovo pagine con valanghe di ...niente...
quando il gatto non c'è i topi ballano eh?
e di che gusto.
almeno spero che vi siate divertiti...
e poi qualcuno dava A ME del troll
aprite gli occhi, please
ma perché gli date corda?
è lampante quando uno lancia solo provocazioni e basta.
vabè fate vobis
se vi gusta continuar così..


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> semplicemente dico che io non potrei mai definire _pantano_ (come hai definito tu il tuo recente passato di traditrice)
> un'esperienza vissuta da me
> 
> perchè sarebbe palese che considererei quella Chiara una demente senzapalle che si è lasciata trascinare da chissà quali impulsi (e questa, secondo molte testimonianze che si leggono qui, sembrerebbe una delle giustificazioni più classiche addotte da molti traditori, quasi avessero subito un gap nella facoltà di intendere e di volere)
> ...


Senti un po' chi parla di ipocrisia.

Alessandro.

 PS: prova un po' a non rispondermi, se ce la fai. preferirei  di no e ci ho pensato molto prima di scrivere ma francamente di leggere di ipocrisia da una persona ipocrita proprio non lo sopporto


----------



## Zod (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> esatto, il forum va dove lo porta il cuore ma questo forum in particolare ha qualcosa in più di un forum di moto o di cucina o di cucito. chi entra qui non chiede confronti su che olio motore sia meglio mettere in una determinata macchina, chiede qualcosa che lo faccia stare meglio visto che la maggior parte sono persone che hanno ricevuto un trauma. alcuni di voi aumentano questo trauma, in maniera gratuita, grottesca e cattiva, e il tuo esempio è perlomeno miope.


La misura dei traumi di cui stiamo parlando é tale da non poter essere certo incrementata in modo significativo da qualche post cattivo scritto da persone sconosciute su un forum. Se pensi che un forum possa aumentare un trauma del genere sei tu ad offendere i sentimenti di queste persone.

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nonono, mi hai proprio depresso... vado a comprare il pescIe adesso! Quelli sono broccolamenti che hanno un loro perchè! tzè!
> Del resto ... io sono di origini contadine... con 'ste cosucce virtuali non ci trovo sugo:mrgreen:


Dai oh, ce la fai a trombartelo? Tromba se hai il coraggio. Altrimenti prendi pure una confezione di passata per il sugo, già che ti ci trovi.


----------



## PsicologiaSpicciola (30 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> La misura dei traumi di cui stiamo parlando é tale da non poter essere certo incrementata in modo significativo da qualche post cattivo scritto da persone sconosciute su un forum. Se pensi che un forum possa aumentare un trauma del genere sei tu ad offendere i sentimenti di queste persone.
> 
> S*B


la penso in modo diverso, ma non succede nulla no?


----------



## Zod (30 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ampia veduta non è settoriale, ho cercato di spiegarlo anche a stermy
> chi è di ampie vedute lo èin ogni campo, non solo dove fa comodo
> 
> perchè l'apertura mentale si acquisisce nel corso di una vita, non ti viene dall'oggi al domani
> ...


In una cultura tendenzialmente maschilista, definire contigenziale il tradimento di una donna é sicuramente segno di apertura mentale.

Che l'apertura mentale abbia connotazioni positive a prescindere é un errore di presunzione. L'apertura mentale non ha connotazioni positive o negative a priori, ma sempre correlate al contesto. Ad esempio secondo alcuni modi di pensare l'accettazione di una certa pedofilia é segno di apertura mentale.

In sintesi, invocare l'apertura mentale come elemento qualitativo non ha valenza oggettiva.

S*B


----------



## passante (30 Novembre 2012)

allora? litighiamo :carneval: ?


----------



## Zod (30 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ma che diavolo è diventato questo thread....due giorni via e mi ritrovo pagine con valanghe di ...niente...
> quando il gatto non c'è i topi ballano eh?
> e di che gusto.
> almeno spero che vi siate divertiti...
> ...


Il vero problema di questo forum é la mancanza di una chat, e si vede. L'80% dei post é pura chat.

S*B


----------



## passante (30 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> *Il vero problema di questo forum é la mancanza di una chat*, e si vede. L'80% dei post é pura chat.
> 
> S*B


:mrgreen: come chiosa di 100 pagine di "zitto merda" è fenomenale :mrgreen: (con simpatia, eh, s*b)


----------



## Zod (30 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> :mrgreen: come chiosa di 100 pagine di "zitto merda" è fenomenale :mrgreen: (con simpatia, eh, s*b)


Io ho un sistema automatico di moderazione, a meno che non siano risposte a miei messaggi non leggo post piú brevi di due righe e piú  lunghi di sette. Infatti non avevo fatto caso alla degenerazione di questo thread .

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> allora? litighiamo :carneval: ?



Mi dispiace la festa è finita ...sono già andati tutti via...
ritenta sarai più fortunato :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> In una cultura tendenzialmente maschilista, definire contigenziale il tradimento di una donna é sicuramente segno di apertura mentale.
> 
> Che l'apertura mentale abbia connotazioni positive a prescindere é un errore di presunzione. L'apertura mentale non ha connotazioni positive o negative a priori, ma sempre correlate al contesto. Ad esempio secondo alcuni modi di pensare l'accettazione di una certa pedofilia é segno di apertura mentale.
> 
> ...


Concordo con la tua precisazione
E quindi sottolineo  che nel  mio contesto è un elemento altamente qualitativo.


----------



## xena (30 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io ho un sistema automatico di moderazione, a meno che non siano risposte a miei messaggi non leggo post piú brevi di due righe e piú  lunghi di sette. Infatti non avevo fatto caso alla degenerazione di questo thread .
> 
> S*B


Beh questo mio era un po' più lungo di 7 righe.


----------



## passante (30 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io ho un sistema automatico di moderazione, a meno che non siano risposte a miei messaggi non leggo post piú brevi di due righe e piú  lunghi di sette. Infatti non avevo fatto caso alla degenerazione di questo thread .
> 
> S*B


asuto!



lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi dispiace la festa è finita ...sono già andati tutti via...
> ritenta sarai più fortunato :mrgreen:


mannaggia  e son sicuro che matteo stasera non mi da corda... niente litigi


----------



## xena (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi dispiace la festa è finita ...sono già andati tutti via...
> ritenta sarai più fortunato :mrgreen:


perché è ora di cena.
e anche i troll mangiano.
però un po' mi so divertita a leggerlo, con lui che insisteva "zitto merda" e gli altri "ma io, ma loro.." e lui "ho detto zitto merda" e loro ancora "ma veramente noi..." "merda merda MERDA HO DETTO"
Dialoghi costruttivi, soprattutto.
ma no, mica stava pigliando per il culo nessuno, uno che fa così, mannò..si vedeva che davvero c'era cuore e anima nelle sue parole.


----------



## passante (30 Novembre 2012)

era un dialogo edificante. quasi socratico.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> asuto!
> 
> 
> 
> mannaggia  e son sicuro che matteo stasera non mi da corda... niente litigi


Spegnigli il pc... Dagli un pizzicotto poi scappa...
stacca il contatore... Insomma attivati in qualche modo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè, in pratica informava un po' tutti che tu eri stato bannato per stalking (...). Quindi non è che non leggeva o che, o no?


Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre letto il forum assieme...e non è un mistero per nessuno no?
Casomai quando andiamo a cena con Lothar porto pure lei no?
Così mi faccio difendere in diretta da Oscuro e da Stermy da lei...e intanto chiacchero con la moglie di Lothar no?
Non dispiacerà a loro una bella signora no?


----------



## passante (30 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Spegnigli il pc... Dagli un pizzicotto poi scappa...
> stacca il contatore... Insomma attivati in qualche modo...


guarda la tele, rai2, una roba fantascientifico-catastrofica. gliela spengo? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cojone mi' moje ar massimo me la po' mena' pe' er tempo perso qua co' i dementi come te ed anzi avra' pure le prove che nun la cornifico....
> 
> e magari me ritornera' pure a fare i pompini...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahah


aspetta e spera---


----------



## PsicologiaSpicciola (30 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> guarda la tele, rai2, una roba fantascientifico-catastrofica. gliela spengo? :mrgreen:


guardate crozza, direi che può fare incazzare abbastanza


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> guarda la tele, rai2, una roba fantascientifico-catastrofica. gliela spengo? :mrgreen:


no ... Scherzetto ...
passa inavvertitamente più volte davanti alla tv... Fermati davanti per fare 2parole...
mio marito si incazza da matti...
io rido sotto i baffi...
poi dico:
ma vieni qui e fammi un bacio va!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara mia lo sai che devi fare 20km e venire a Lotharopoli ..i faccio un ''corso di broccollaggio''..poi magari rpviamo su strada se hai imparato.....


ma dai che è un cesso!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah fallito ormai qua la merda t'e' arrivata alla cima dei capelli...
> 
> fatte aiuta' pure stavorta da quell'artra sciroccata de muglieret'...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione...
Ma data la mia statura
La merda ha fatto presto ad arrivare alla cime dei capelli no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No penso che a sto giro avrò le sedici apostole a proteggermi...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh, ce la fai a trombartelo? Tromba se hai il coraggio. Altrimenti prendi pure una confezione di passata per il sugo, già che ti ci trovi.


bisogna vedere se il coraggio ce l'ha lui!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> perché è ora di cena.
> e anche i troll mangiano.
> però un po' mi so divertita a leggerlo, con lui che insisteva "zitto merda" e gli altri "ma io, ma loro.." e lui "ho detto zitto merda" e loro ancora "ma veramente noi..." "merda merda MERDA HO DETTO"
> Dialoghi costruttivi, soprattutto.
> ma no, mica stava pigliando per il culo nessuno, uno che fa così, mannò..si vedeva che davvero c'era cuore e anima nelle sue parole.


molto costruttivi...
ho preso anche appunti:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy pago benzina e autostrada,prometto davanti a tutti!


Dai entro la fine dell'anno...
Altrimenti sei un chiaccherone 
Ci stai?

Io sono qui.

Vieni pure...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xena (30 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> era un dialogo edificante. quasi socratico.


aveva un suo perchè.
se non altro nel suono.
vuoi mettere la musicalità del verso se ogni due parole metti "merda"?
non scherziamo.
son tattiche queste.
magari pure inconsapevoli.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> Senti un po' chi parla di ipocrisia.
> 
> Alessandro.
> 
> PS: prova un po' a non rispondermi, se ce la fai. preferirei  di no e ci ho pensato molto prima di scrivere ma francamente di leggere di ipocrisia da una persona ipocrita proprio non lo sopporto


Ma scusami angie ma sei un po' fantozziano...
Scusami un musicista parla di musica...
Una persona ipocrita parlerà di ipocrisia no?

Come tu coerente giusto e retto, parli di coerenza giustizia e rettitudine...tra un' offea e un'altra...

Ma io veneto non formalizzo, come i bestematori de casa nostra, l'espressione volgare è la cifra della tua espressione qui dentro...al punto che ogni non registrato che scrive porcate...tutti pensano a te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Scusate, ma sarebbe bene accolto un ladro che si vanta di rubare? Mai, potrà essere una simpatica canaglia, ma ladro è e ladro rimane e la sua essenza è una presa per il culo per gli altri.*
> 
> Qui c'è gente che "decide" di essere traditore e gente che ha "subito" la decisione di altri di essere tradito, non sono le corna, no, quello non fa male, semplicemente il tempo inutile, le energie sprecate, le tante cose che vengono rinfacciate, le bugie che fanno male.
> 
> ...


Daniele, siamo in Italia, dove si ammira chi ruba e si sostiene chi fa del male alla gente. Mi meraviglio di te! :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non è traditori vs traditi, ma è il modo che avete di approcciarvi contro chiunque entri qui dentro. ho letto di tiri al piccione ed è esattamente quello che succede in maggioranza da parte di chi dovrebbe avere una marcia in più di sensibilità. Invece siete solo dei cacciatori di streghe che vomitate nella migliore delle ipotesi bile, nella peggiore insulti. è un sito dove ci si confronta ma la maleducazione e il sarcasmo dei traditi è disgustoso e non ve ne accorgete. Voci come chiara e tebe, le due che comunque si mettono in gioco e per questo più colpite dalla parte dei saccenti traditi, le trovo quasi sempre gentili pur nelle loro diversità e cercano spesso un confronto che viene regolarmente buttato in caciara con insulti e menzogne. Questo sito è una ricchezza per tutti, è un confronto continuo dove le esperienze si fondono, maturano e crescono perchè ci sono delle gran belle teste ma continuate a dare importanza non a quello che uno scrive ma a quello che uno è nella vostra percezione. la sensazione è che volete, almeno nella maggioranza, uccidere le voci che non rientrano nelle vostre aspetative e questo impoverisce. chi entra da tradito e cerca un consiglio, una mano sulla spalla, viene bombardato da frasi come lascia quella zoccola o quel bastardo, senza se e senza ma, gli viene dato del coglione o della cogliona,gli si butta addosso tutto e di più e non pensate per nulla che le parole in certi momenti possono essere percepite come coltellate. Uccidete ridendo qualcuno che è già a terra. Vi leggo da tanto e mi spiace dirvi che i traditori fanno migliore figura a sensibilità. Che è un paradosso, ma questo è lampante. Non vi siete nemmeno accorti che nick che io leggevo volentieri come regina delle nevi, fata ignorante, kikko64 e tanti altri non scrivono più. Anche chiara e tebe scrivono meno e il sito ne risente. date l'impressione di gente cattiva che non aspetta altro che arrivi qualcuno per buttargli addosso tutte le vostre frustrazioni.
> Poi ci sono altri nick che non commento nemmeno, talmente grevi cerebralmente da risultare illeggibili almeno da persone con una sensibilità normale.


quotone :up:

devi solo sapere una cosa: la superficialità con la quale si giudicano le persone dipende spesso dalla superficialità con la quale siamo stati trattati in situazioni analoghe e dove abbiamo preferito non ascoltare perché straziati dal proprio dolore. con il senno del poi, è più facile dire: lascia, che cercare di comprendere e rivangare il proprio passato ancora e ancora.

e rivangando potremmo scoprire che anziché vittime saremmo stati carnefici. e quanto scomodo sarebbe una tale scoperta? quante scuse dovremmo a chi ci ha detto solo la verità e che non avevamo voluto ascoltare?

domande e risposte dozzinali volano in base alla prima impressione, non perché siamo particolarmente istruiti, ma perché abiamo sofferto o fatto soffrire. è facile lasciare chi ci tradisce, perché non dobbiamo perdonare. e facile giudicare, perché non dobbiamo sapere.

quando invece siamo propensi a perdonare e sapere, possiamo discutere. a volte molto aggressivi, banali, se vuoi, ma sempre col cuore. chi litiga e chi ama, comunica. e la comunicazione è l'unica soluzione per trovare un accordo che non sia obbligatoriamente l'abbandono di un rapporto portato avanti per anni e decine di anni.

il rumore di fondo è dato da alcuni irriducibili i quali hanno sempre qualcosa da obiettare, mai qualcosa che gli va bene e mai qualcosa in cui hanno colpa. isomma, veri santi. e come ogni società che ci conti, (s)venera i suoi santi :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> altra tipicità. con te ci sarebbe da fare un gran lavoro. sei come un drogato di adrenalina. anzi. sei un drogato di adrenalina.giri in un circolo chiuso, ti senti parte della società solo con quest modi. pensaci a rivolgerti ad un medico. puoi solo guadagnarne, e non pensare che sia un fallimento, non lo sarebbe. adesso è un fallimento


non è così che si argomenta. sei incazzato e ti sei perfettamente adeguato allo stile e modo di scrivere e dire, quale hai contestato quale paragrafo più in alto.

insomma, se hai intenzioni di resistere a noi, devi essere impeccabile peccatore o santo. ma deciditi! :rotfl:


----------



## xena (1 Dicembre 2012)

*Rilancio: E se voi...?*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quotone :up:
> 
> devi solo sapere una cosa: la superficialità con la quale si giudicano le persone dipende spesso dalla superficialità con la quale siamo stati trattati in situazioni analoghe e dove abbiamo preferito non ascoltare perché straziati dal proprio dolore. con il senno del poi, è più facile dire: lascia, che cercare di comprendere e rivangare il proprio passato ancora e ancora.
> 
> ...


ohh...che bel discorso..a prescindere che tu sia tradito o traditore, o tutti e due insieme, o nessuno dei due( e perchè no, in fondo?..ma poi basta co ste distinzioni che me stanno sulle balls perché innanzitutto siamo essere umani, siamo noi, siamo un unicum di mille altre caratteristiche e pregi e anche difetti, e una delle cose che più mi infastidiscono è proprio che qui prima di vedere i discorsi la gente guarda da che parte stai schierato, come se poi fosse uno schieramento, o uno stile di vita, o un modo di essere, quando magari è solo un errore, o uno status momentaneo, o un momento di crescita); hai fatto un discorso obbiettivo, pacato, riflessivo, riconoscendo errori e debolezze da entrambe le parti, anche da quella che sembra sempre(a detta loro, chiaro) la più illibata e bianca, quando in realtà sappiamo che si sbaglia in due, che a volte le domande scomode è vero evitiamo di farcele, e hai proposto una chiave di lettura diversa.... è già, e se i traditi scoprissero che in quella situazione sarebbero stati anche loro carnefici anziché vittime? che avrebbero fatto peggio?

e qui rilancio la questione, se volete accogliere la mia domanda, perché tante persone in fondo non tradiscono non per chissà quale mistero metafisico ma semplicemente per mancanza di occasioni, di voglia, di opportunità, di coraggio...
io prima ero fedele non per costrizione, ma per scelta, vedevo l'esclusività di letto come una cosa assolutamente naturale e non forzata.
era totalmente allineata alla mia idea pura e incontaminata che avevo dell'amore, e dico anche che in futuro sono sicura che la ripenserò uguale, perché appena mi innamoro sto coi paraocchi e manco vedo altri esseri umani passare, io.
quando ho cominciato a vederla come forzata mi son fatta due domande e mi son anche risposta, mio malgrado.
non so ancora se la risposta che mi sono data sia giusta, ma tant'è.

ma davvero per TUTTI VOI è così?
se aveste una vita in cui viaggiate molto, in cui siete liberi ed indipendenti dal partner, in cui vi confrontate con tante realtà diverse e variate conoscendo tante persone diverse, e vi trovaste nella situazione in cui una persona che avete conosciuto così per caso vi piace però tanto, ma proprio tanto, siete ricambiate e vi trovate nella situazione in cui all'improvviso c'è un'intimità, anche se non voluta....questo tanto per portarvi l'esempio al limite...davvero tutti voi rifiutereste?
Ma poi un'altra cosa...tutti voi che dite che non tradireste MAI...ma vi siete trovati ad avere una relazione seria che durasse per anni e anni?e se sì, siete sempre rimasti fedeli e costanti?
No perché io di persone fedeli parlare ne ho sentite tante eh, ma proprio tante..e magari però era gente che si proclamava tale e che poi non era mai stata fidanzata per più di qualche mese o annetto al massimo; o gente che già era tanto se s'era trovato quel povero cristo/a e e che di sicuro non si sarebbe mai trovata nella situazione in cui qualcun'altro ci avesse mai provato; o gente che dalla vita si accontentava e anche parecchio, senza avere particolari pretese e senza essere curiosa di vedere ciò che potesse offrirle (e qui mi fermo perché il discorso potrebbe essere frainteso con l'avere dei valori semplici e genuini quando in realtà intendo altro)

Tutto questo per dire che prima di giudicare e accusare e puntare il ditino(che ci piace a tutti puntarlo, su, e s'è capito), magari riflettere un attimo, perché che ne sai come va la vita e le varie situazioni e varianti in gioco, e qui ce ne sono proprio moltissime..e magari un giorno dall'altra parte della barricata potreste trovarvici voi.
io non smetto mai di conoscermi.
o solo io sono un essere umano in continua evoluzione?
non credo proprio..
quindi occhio..
si sa mai nella vita
("sè vabbè regazzì se te la senti calla non è colpa mia io de non esse puttana lo so bene e se non me ce sento ora manco penso de diventallo quindi parla pe te, OK??"
potrebbe essere la risposta di qualcuno, già me la sento)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ohh...che bel discorso..a prescindere che tu sia tradito o traditore, o tutti e due insieme, o nessuno dei due( e perchè no, in fondo?..ma poi basta co ste distinzioni che me stanno sulle balls perché innanzitutto siamo essere umani, siamo noi, siamo un unicum di mille altre caratteristiche e pregi e anche difetti, e una delle cose che più mi infastidiscono è proprio che qui prima di vedere i discorsi la gente guarda da che parte stai schierato, come se poi fosse uno schieramento, o uno stile di vita, o un modo di essere, quando magari è solo un errore, o uno status momentaneo, o un momento di crescita); hai fatto un discorso obbiettivo, pacato, riflessivo, riconoscendo errori e debolezze da entrambe le parti, anche da quella che sembra sempre(a detta loro, chiaro) la più illibata e bianca, quando in realtà sappiamo che si sbaglia in due, che a volte le domande scomode è vero evitiamo di farcele, e hai proposto una chiave di lettura diversa.... è già, e se i traditi scoprissero che in quella situazione sarebbero stati anche loro carnefici anziché vittime? che avrebbero fatto peggio?
> 
> e qui rilancio la questione, se volete accogliere la mia domanda, perché tante persone in fondo non tradiscono non per chissà quale mistero metafisico ma semplicemente per mancanza di occasioni, di voglia, di opportunità, di coraggio...
> io prima ero fedele non per costrizione, ma per scelta, vedevo l'esclusività di letto come una cosa assolutamente naturale e non forzata.
> ...


lo dico anch'io, ma in realtà ho tradito e la prossima volta che ho l'occasione lo rifarò. per mia opinione ed esperienza si tradisce quando si sta in una posizione di potere. e sconfiggere il potere è uno delle questioni forse irrisolvibili della nostra esistenza.

nonostante, trovo abominevole essere tradito e mi incazzo come una bestia tutte le volte. ma dato che sono vendicativo e una bestia rabbiosa oltre ogni ragione, la paura di tradire me è più grande della tentazione e così mi trovo da ormai moltissimo tempo senza sfidante ... ma anche senza donna :rotfl:


----------



## Valeniente (1 Dicembre 2012)

*Bravo Daniele*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Daniele, siamo in Italia, dove si ammira chi ruba e si sostiene chi fa del male alla gente. Mi meraviglio di te! :carneval:



Invece io lo ammiro Daniele e sapere che esistono anche uomini come lui, in una notte per me tragica come questa, mi consola almeno un pò.

Non avrò più occasione di rifarmi una vita, non incontrerò più nessuno a cui tenere la mano in piena notte, non avrò più nessuno che mi preparerà una camomilla quando non mi sentirò bene, ma sapere che c'è ancora qualche uomo al mondo che crede della lealtà verso il proprio compagno/a mi conforta.


----------



## Zod (1 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Tutto questo per dire che prima di giudicare e accusare e puntare il ditino(che ci piace a tutti puntarlo, su, e s'è capito), magari riflettere un attimo, perché che ne sai come va la vita e le varie situazioni e varianti in gioco, e qui ce ne sono proprio moltissime..e magari un giorno dall'altra parte della barricata potreste trovarvici voi.
> io non smetto mai di conoscermi.
> o solo io sono un essere umano in continua evoluzione?
> non credo proprio..


Evoluzione o involuzione? Chi non ha l'attitudine a mentire non puó tradire senza conseguenze immediate. Il problema non é il tradimento, ma l'inaffidabilità della persona che emerge, e che rende impossibile proseguire un progetto di vita e di figli, sapendo che non si fa problemi a buttare tutto per qualche scopata. A vivere di bugie. Poi certo si guarda caso per caso.

Si tratta di essere coerenti xena, di seguire virtú e canoscenza. La puoi rigirare come vuoi la frittata, ma la sostanza é questa. Sei una donna, non sei un animale in balia degli istinti.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Invece io lo ammiro Daniele e sapere che esistono anche uomini come lui, in una notte per me tragica come questa, mi consola almeno un pò.
> 
> Non avrò più occasione di rifarmi una vita, non incontrerò più nessuno a cui tenere la mano in piena notte, non avrò più nessuno che mi preparerà una camomilla quando non mi sentirò bene, ma sapere che c'è ancora qualche uomo al mondo che crede della lealtà verso il proprio compagno/a mi conforta.



.......................


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> ohh...che bel discorso..a prescindere che tu sia tradito o traditore, o tutti e due insieme, o nessuno dei due( e perchè no, in fondo?..ma poi basta co ste distinzioni che me stanno sulle balls perché innanzitutto siamo essere umani, siamo noi, siamo un unicum di mille altre caratteristiche e pregi e anche difetti, e una delle cose che più mi infastidiscono è proprio che qui prima di vedere i discorsi la gente guarda da che parte stai schierato, come se poi fosse uno schieramento, o uno stile di vita, o un modo di essere, quando magari è solo un errore, o uno status momentaneo, o un momento di crescita); hai fatto un discorso obbiettivo, pacato, riflessivo, riconoscendo errori e debolezze da entrambe le parti, anche da quella che sembra sempre(a detta loro, chiaro) la più illibata e bianca, quando in realtà sappiamo che si sbaglia in due, che a volte le domande scomode è vero evitiamo di farcele, e hai proposto una chiave di lettura diversa.... è già, e se i traditi scoprissero che in quella situazione sarebbero stati anche loro carnefici anziché vittime? che avrebbero fatto peggio?
> 
> e qui rilancio la questione, se volete accogliere la mia domanda, perché tante persone in fondo non tradiscono non per chissà quale mistero metafisico ma semplicemente per mancanza di occasioni, di voglia, di opportunità, di coraggio...
> io prima ero fedele non per costrizione, ma per scelta, vedevo l'esclusività di letto come una cosa assolutamente naturale e non forzata.
> ...


è strano parlare di coraggio riferendosi al tradimento: però capisco che intendi "osare", "trasgredire".
 a me piaceva moltissimo  da ragazzina , stupire le persone, scandalizzarle...
ma nel tradimento c'è una parte vigliacca che fa a pugni con il "coraggio".vedi, ci sta che si possa cedere all'occasione intrigante di cui parli ...
e diciamo anche che la confessione che auspichiamo da persone leali cozzi contro il buon senso di rovinare un rapporto di coppia che funziona per uno scivolone.ok, mettiamolo i conto.
detto questo , però , siamo all'una tantum, all'episodio del quale non saremo mai orgogliosi.cerchiamo di non essere integralisti, ci mancherebbe .....ma sempre lontanissimi dall'elogio del tradimento che rimane una ferita alla lealtà sia per chi lo attua che per chi lo riceve.


----------



## free (1 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Daniele, siamo in Italia, dove si ammira chi ruba e si sostiene chi fa del male alla gente. Mi meraviglio di te! :carneval:



dai non scherziamo


----------



## free (1 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo dico anch'io, ma in realtà ho tradito e la prossima volta che ho l'occasione lo rifarò. per mia opinione ed esperienza si tradisce quando si sta in una posizione di potere. e sconfiggere il potere è uno delle questioni forse irrisolvibili della nostra esistenza.
> 
> nonostante, trovo abominevole essere tradito e mi incazzo come una bestia tutte le volte. ma dato che sono vendicativo e una bestia rabbiosa oltre ogni ragione, la paura di tradire me è più grande della tentazione e così mi trovo da ormai moltissimo tempo senza sfidante ... ma anche senza donna :rotfl:



bel discorso
poi però ti innamori, e ciao:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> dai non scherziamo


è la visione "tedesca " di noi, e anche di qualche italiano qualunquista e rassegnato


----------



## free (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la visione "tedesca " di noi, e anche di qualche italiano qualunquista e rassegnato



visione italiana:
le nostre guardie non sono SS


----------



## lothar57 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato69 ha detto:


> non è traditori vs traditi, ma è il modo che avete di approcciarvi contro chiunque entri qui dentro. ho letto di tiri al piccione ed è esattamente quello che succede in maggioranza da parte di chi dovrebbe avere una marcia in più di sensibilità. Invece siete solo dei cacciatori di streghe che vomitate nella migliore delle ipotesi bile, nella peggiore insulti. è un sito dove ci si confronta ma la maleducazione e il sarcasmo dei traditi è disgustoso e non ve ne accorgete. Voci come chiara e tebe, le due che comunque si mettono in gioco e per questo più colpite dalla parte dei saccenti traditi, le trovo quasi sempre gentili pur nelle loro diversità e cercano spesso un confronto che viene regolarmente buttato in caciara con insulti e menzogne. Questo sito è una ricchezza per tutti, è un confronto continuo dove le esperienze si fondono, maturano e crescono perchè ci sono delle gran belle teste ma continuate a dare importanza non a quello che uno scrive ma a quello che uno è nella vostra percezione. la sensazione è che volete, almeno nella maggioranza, uccidere le voci che non rientrano nelle vostre aspetative e questo impoverisce. chi entra da tradito e cerca un consiglio, una mano sulla spalla, viene bombardato da frasi come lascia quella zoccola o quel bastardo, senza se e senza ma, gli viene dato del coglione o della cogliona,gli si butta addosso tutto e di più e non pensate per nulla che le parole in certi momenti possono essere percepite come coltellate. Uccidete ridendo qualcuno che è già a terra. Vi leggo da tanto e mi spiace dirvi che i traditori fanno migliore figura a sensibilità. Che è un paradosso, ma questo è lampante. Non vi siete nemmeno accorti che nick che io leggevo volentieri come regina delle nevi, fata ignorante, kikko64 e tanti altri non scrivono più. Anche chiara e tebe scrivono meno e il sito ne risente. date l'impressione di gente cattiva che non aspetta altro che arrivi qualcuno per buttargli addosso tutte le vostre frustrazioni.
> Poi ci sono altri nick che non commento nemmeno, talmente grevi cerebralmente da risultare illeggibili almeno da persone con una sensibilità normale.



Buongiorno 69,come saprai scrivo poco e leggo di meno,quindi non so se stai dalla nostra parte,quella di Tebe e Chiara ,Xana,oltre al sottoscritto,perche'siamo n 4 su 200...ma direi di si,da quello che leggo.
Concordo su tutto,hai stra ragione... molti utenti ci cazziano per invidia..mica e'da tutti tradire..ci vogliono palle,sangue freddo,furbizia e ovviamente zero scupoli,e pelo sul cuore.
Altri perche'non conoscono questo mondo..sai un'amica che in pratica ho ''iniziato''..mi diceva ''prima certe cose manco le immaginavo''..per la lei la vita era piatta e squallida..ora e'altra musica..
E poi molti sono mai goduti..della serie una scopata casalinga al mese ..al buio...quindi molto frustrati.
Fai come me..ignorali...chisse ne frega..


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami angie ma sei un po' fantozziano...
> Scusami un musicista parla di musica...
> Una persona ipocrita parlerà di ipocrisia no?
> 
> ...


hai detto bene QUI DENTRO. tu sei volgare, sgradevole sia qui che fuori. e pure peggio visto che sei il peggio del peggio seppur formalmente educato. e adesso mollami, nano di merda
Angelo


----------



## Zod (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è strano parlare di coraggio riferendosi al tradimento: però capisco che intendi "osare", "trasgredire".
> a me piaceva moltissimo  da ragazzina , stupire le persone, scandalizzarle...
> ma nel tradimento c'è una parte vigliacca che fa a pugni con il "coraggio".vedi, ci sta che si possa cedere all'occasione intrigante di cui parli ...
> e diciamo anche che la confessione che auspichiamo da persone leali cozzi contro il buon senso di rovinare un rapporto di coppia che funziona per uno scivolone.ok, mettiamolo i conto.
> detto questo , però , siamo all'una tantum, all'episodio del quale non saremo mai orgogliosi.cerchiamo di non essere integralisti, ci mancherebbe .....ma sempre lontanissimi dall'elogio del tradimento che rimane una ferita alla lealtà sia per chi lo attua che per chi lo riceve.


Stra quoto. Ed é la prima volta che lo faccio. Quindi lo ricorderó per sempre.

S*B


----------



## exStermy (1 Dicembre 2012)

embe'?...

alura, come siete rimasti?

ahahahah


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2012)

non ho ancora capito perchè noi 200 dovremmo essere frustrati mai goduti scopatori al buio 
a me sembra di essere  un riccio selvaggio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Invece io lo ammiro Daniele e sapere che esistono anche uomini come lui, in una notte per me tragica come questa, mi consola almeno un pò.
> 
> Non avrò più occasione di rifarmi una vita, non incontrerò più nessuno a cui tenere la mano in piena notte, non avrò più nessuno che mi preparerà una camomilla quando non mi sentirò bene, ma sapere che c'è ancora qualche uomo al mondo che crede della lealtà verso il proprio compagno/a mi conforta.


La mia era una battuta 

E che pessimismo ... se hai voglia potrai rifarti la vita ancora una decina di volte e tutte le volte essere sorpreso dalla vita stessa, quanto bene ti vuole. Ma tutto dipende da te. Se non vuoi farlo, non c'è modo che migliori.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la visione "tedesca " di noi, e anche di qualche italiano qualunquista e rassegnato


ormai sono più Italiano che Tedesco ... anche in termini di anni ho vissuto più qui che altrove.

forse non è vero nel piccolo, ma guarda sul grande schermo: tutti i giorni confermano quel che ho detto: chi ruba tanto viene premiato, chi ruba poco va in galera a vita ... perché è stupido e si è fatto beccare con le mani nel sacco e deve pagare perché non conta nulla. questa è l'italia che nessuno vuole, ma c'è.

c'è anche il resto, ma anche qui poca iniziativa e tutti ad aspettare che qualcuno faccia qualcosa ... tranne loro stessi, tranne *noi*.

inutile che te la prendi con me, l'italiana sei te :rotfl:


----------



## passante (1 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito perchè noi 200 dovremmo essere frustrati mai goduti scopatori al buio
> a me sembra di essere  un* riccio selvaggio *


lanci gli aculei?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bel discorso
> poi però ti innamori, e ciao:mrgreen:


già


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Evoluzione o involuzione? Chi non ha l'attitudine a mentire non puó tradire senza conseguenze immediate. Il problema non é il tradimento, ma l'inaffidabilità della persona che emerge, e che rende impossibile proseguire un progetto di vita e di figli, sapendo che non si fa problemi a buttare tutto per qualche scopata. A vivere di bugie. Poi certo si guarda caso per caso.
> 
> Si tratta di essere coerenti xena, di seguire virtú e canoscenza. La puoi rigirare come vuoi la frittata, ma la sostanza é questa. Sei una donna, non sei un animale in balia degli istinti.
> 
> S*B


ode a Dante, e ad uno dei canti più belli


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è strano parlare di coraggio riferendosi al tradimento: però capisco che intendi "osare", "trasgredire".
> a me piaceva moltissimo  da ragazzina , stupire le persone, scandalizzarle...
> ma nel tradimento c'è una parte vigliacca che fa a pugni con il "coraggio".vedi, ci sta che si possa cedere all'occasione intrigante di cui parli ...
> e diciamo anche che la confessione che auspichiamo da persone leali cozzi contro il buon senso di rovinare un rapporto di coppia che funziona per uno scivolone.ok, mettiamolo i conto.
> detto questo , però , siamo all'una tantum, all'episodio del quale non saremo mai orgogliosi.cerchiamo di non essere integralisti, ci mancherebbe .....ma sempre lontanissimi dall'elogio del tradimento che rimane una ferita alla lealtà sia per chi lo attua che per chi lo riceve.



Mi è piaciuto molto quest'intervento, per l'equilibrio e il non integralismo, per la pacatezza delle parole, per la serietà della sostanza...insomma, per metodo e merito


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai detto bene QUI DENTRO. tu sei volgare, sgradevole sia qui che fuori. e pure peggio visto che sei il peggio del peggio seppur formalmente educato. e adesso mollami, nano di merda
> Angelo Merda


:up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ormai sono più Italiano che Tedesco ... anche in termini di anni ho vissuto più qui che altrove.
> 
> forse non è vero nel piccolo, ma guarda sul grande schermo: tutti i giorni confermano quel che ho detto: chi ruba tanto viene premiato, chi ruba poco va in galera a vita ... perché è stupido e si è fatto beccare con le mani nel sacco e deve pagare perché non conta nulla. questa è l'italia che nessuno vuole, ma c'è.
> 
> ...


indubbiamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è strano parlare di coraggio riferendosi al tradimento: però capisco che intendi "osare", "trasgredire".
> a me piaceva moltissimo  da ragazzina , stupire le persone, scandalizzarle...
> ma nel tradimento c'è una parte vigliacca che fa a pugni con il "coraggio".vedi, ci sta che si possa cedere all'occasione intrigante di cui parli ...
> e diciamo anche che la confessione che auspichiamo da persone leali cozzi contro il buon senso di rovinare un rapporto di coppia che funziona per uno scivolone.ok, mettiamolo i conto.
> detto questo , però , siamo all'una tantum, all'episodio del quale non saremo mai orgogliosi.cerchiamo di non essere integralisti, ci mancherebbe .....ma sempre lontanissimi dall'elogio del tradimento che rimane una ferita alla lealtà sia per chi lo attua che per chi lo riceve.


Sulla prima parte del tuo intervento concordo in pieno. Osare e trasgredire non significa essere coraggiosi.
Ma sulla seconda continuo a ravvisare l'integralismo che tu neghi, pur se espresso con modi consoni al civile consesso.
Perché porti come esempio i soliti due estremi dello scivolone una tantum e dell'elogio del tradimento che ahimè nella realtà costituiranno forse il 5% dei casi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> Senti un po' chi parla di ipocrisia.
> 
> Alessandro.
> 
> PS: prova un po' a non rispondermi, se ce la fai. preferirei  di no e ci ho pensato molto prima di scrivere ma francamente di leggere di ipocrisia da una persona ipocrita proprio non lo sopporto


.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe'?...
> 
> alura, come siete rimasti?
> 
> ahahahah



Stasera tutti da me che ho posto...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito perchè noi 200 dovremmo essere frustrati mai goduti scopatori al buio
> a me sembra di essere  un riccio selvaggio



Scopatori al buio non riesco a collocarlo in nessuna frustrazione ... 
Un'affermazione bizzarra...in effetti...


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del tuo intervento concordo in pieno. Osare e trasgredire non significa essere coraggiosi.
> Ma sulla seconda continuo a ravvisare l'integralismo che tu neghi, pur se espresso con modi consoni al civile consesso.
> Perché porti come esempio i soliti due estremi dello scivolone una tantum e dell'elogio del tradimento che ahimè nella realtà costituiranno forse il 5% dei casi.


in effetti non conosco abbastanza bene la realtà.
sul mio integralismo potresti avere ragione , d'altraparte o si crede in certi valori o no.
questo non vuol dire che possa condannare chilapensa diversamente da me , non condividerlo motivando ,però,ritengo sia sano e civile


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del tuo intervento concordo in pieno. Osare e trasgredire non significa essere coraggiosi.
> Ma sulla seconda continuo a ravvisare l'integralismo che tu neghi, pur se espresso con modi consoni al civile consesso.
> Perché porti come esempio i soliti due estremi dello scivolone una tantum e dell'elogio del tradimento che ahimè nella realtà costituiranno forse il 5% dei casi.


merda. non posso ancora approvarti. te ne devo una


----------



## Valeniente (1 Dicembre 2012)

*è tardi*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La mia era una battuta
> 
> E che pessimismo ... se hai voglia potrai rifarti la vita ancora una decina di volte e tutte le volte essere sorpreso dalla vita stessa, quanto bene ti vuole. Ma tutto dipende da te. Se non vuoi farlo, non c'è modo che migliori.


Ti ringrazio e avevo capito la battuta, ma volevo sottolineare il mio apprezzamente per Daniele.

Mi ci vorranno anni per attutire il colpo del k.o. subito a novembre 2012, ed io ho 60 anni ed un mare di responsabilità su di me.

Purtroppo so che difficilmente riuscirò a fidarmi ancora di un uomo, e non ho l'età per giocarci, con gli uomini. 
Se non avessi le figlie mi concentrerei sui miei desideri, invece devo pensare a loro, l'allontamente del padre da casa, molto presente fisicamente nella nostra vita da, neanche a farlo apposta, cinque anni, creerà sicuramente un vuoto anche in loro. La maggiore neppure lo sa, devo trovare la voglia e la forza di parlargliene, lavora spesso all'estero e vive fuori casa, ma sarà durissimo il colpo anche per lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

*in effetti è come svuotare la casella della posta dalla pubblicità*



xena ha detto:


> ma che diavolo è diventato questo thread....due giorni via e mi ritrovo pagine con valanghe di ...niente...
> quando il gatto non c'è i topi ballano eh?
> e di che gusto.
> almeno spero che vi siate divertiti...
> ...


Vero!


----------



## tesla (1 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> lanci gli aculei?


no no 



lunapiena ha detto:


> Scopatori al buio non riesco a collocarlo in nessuna frustrazione ...
> Un'affermazione bizzarra...in effetti...


credo rientri nella figura mitologica dei repressi dell'800 che fornicano al buio per celare le pudenda.
convinzione  lothariana  che il sesso se lo sa godere solo lui :rotfl:
anzi, lo ha inventato direttamente lui :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prendo atto del tuo giudizio su di me.
> Se sono tornata a scrivere non è stato certo per rispondere a te, che fra l'altro non eri parte in causa nel discorso, per cui vai sereno.


e chi se ne frega che sei tornata a scrivere? scrivi o non scrivi per me è lo stesso. se però scrivi qualcosa di offensivo alla MIA donna io ti rispondo. lo faccio per amici (leggasi PERSA alla quale, tra l'altro, saresti solo degna di pulire il bidet con la tua protuberanza orale) figurati se lascio passare sotto silenzio qualcosa detto alla mia donna. Detto questo, stai serena anche tu. Almeno finchè non ti viene in mente di romperle ancora le ovaie.
ipocrita e senza palle. vediamo se hai ancora in serbo altre cose per Sole oppure hai voglia di ripeterti.

Buona serata. Anzi quale buona serata, vai a cagare 

Alessandro.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è strano parlare di coraggio riferendosi al tradimento: però capisco che intendi "osare", "trasgredire".
> a me piaceva moltissimo  da ragazzina , stupire le persone, scandalizzarle...
> ma nel tradimento c'è una parte vigliacca che fa a pugni con il "coraggio".vedi, ci sta che si possa cedere all'occasione intrigante di cui parli ...
> e diciamo anche che la confessione che auspichiamo da persone leali cozzi contro il buon senso di rovinare un rapporto di coppia che funziona per uno scivolone.ok, mettiamolo i conto.
> detto questo , però , siamo all'una tantum, all'episodio del quale non saremo mai orgogliosi.cerchiamo di non essere integralisti, ci mancherebbe .....ma sempre lontanissimi dall'elogio del tradimento che rimane una ferita alla lealtà sia per chi lo attua che per chi lo riceve.


E' RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINERVA HA SCRITTO PIIU' DI 2 RIGHE DI POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

(scherzo minerva, ma sul serio non ricordo di aver mai letto più di 3/4 righe di un tuo post)
Angelo


----------



## passante (1 Dicembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio e avevo capito la battuta, ma volevo sottolineare il mio apprezzamente per Daniele.
> 
> Mi ci vorranno anni per attutire il colpo del k.o. subito a novembre 2012, ed io ho 60 anni ed un mare di responsabilità su di me.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace, vale, ti mando un abbraccione. 
eppure, per come appari dai tuoi post, io sono sicuro che tu ti ricostruirai, eccome 

a me daniele ha aiutato, quando leggevo ancora senza scrivere. perchè dava voce a quella parte di me che si sentiva 'na merda e ne avevo bisogno


----------



## passante (1 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> no no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## passante (1 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del tuo intervento concordo in pieno. Osare e trasgredire non significa essere coraggiosi.
> Ma sulla seconda continuo a ravvisare l'integralismo che tu neghi, pur se espresso con modi consoni al civile consesso.
> Perché porti come esempio i soliti due estremi dello scivolone una tantum e dell'elogio del tradimento che ahimè nella realtà costituiranno forse il 5% dei casi.





Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti non conosco abbastanza bene la realtà.
> sul mio integralismo potresti avere ragione , d'altraparte o si crede in certi valori o no.
> questo non vuol dire che possa condannare chilapensa diversamente da me , non condividerlo motivando ,però,ritengo sia sano e civile


ma comunque giudicare un fatto non significa giudicare la persona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma comunque giudicare un fatto non significa giudicare la persona.


Per le persone civili come te minerva e me no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e chi se ne frega che sei tornata a scrivere? scrivi o non scrivi per me è lo stesso. se però scrivi qualcosa di offensivo alla MIA donna io ti rispondo. lo faccio per amici (leggasi PERSA alla quale, tra l'altro, saresti solo degna di pulire il bidet con la tua protuberanza orale) figurati se lascio passare sotto silenzio qualcosa detto alla mia donna. Detto questo, stai serena anche tu. Almeno finchè non ti viene in mente di romperle ancora le ovaie.
> ipocrita e senza palle. vediamo se hai ancora in serbo altre cose per Sole oppure hai voglia di ripeterti.
> 
> Buona serata. Anzi quale buona serata, vai a cagare
> ...


.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2012)

.....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .


ecco, brava, mettici un punto e ignora. speriamo. ti girano i coglioni e lo capisco. capisci pure, quindi, il giramento di coglioni degli altri. direi che è ora di smetterla. ignora e scrivi i tuoi meravigliosi, profondi e pregni post e ignora. 
adios!


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco, brava, mettici un punto e ignora. speriamo. ti girano i coglioni e lo capisco. capisci pure, quindi, il giramento di coglioni degli altri. direi che è ora di smetterla. ignora e scrivi i tuoi meravigliosi, profondi e pregni post e ignora.
> adios!


mamma mia quanto sei pesante. Ma smettila tu di scrivere, che sei pure stato bannato. Chiediti il perché magari e datti qualche risposta. E piantala con la scusa che è perché sai troppe cose e tutti hanno paura che tu le riveli perché ormai hai rivelato tutto e non gliene frega una cippa a nessuno dei tuoi segreti di stato


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> mamma mia quanto sei pesante. Ma smettila tu di scrivere, che sei pure stato bannato. Chiediti il perché magari e datti qualche risposta. E piantala con la scusa che è perché sai troppe cose e tutti hanno paura che tu le riveli perché ormai hai rivelato tutto e non gliene frega una cippa a nessuno dei tuoi segreti di stato


primo il mio account è ancora attivo e quindi non sono stato bannato ergo prima di scrivere cazzate informati. secondo, se sono pesante non leggermi. terzo non essere così sicura che non ci sia ancora altro da rivelare. potresti cercare di farmela piantare tu, provaci se ci riesci. Immagino che io e te ci conosciamo, neh, vigliacca?


----------



## Valeniente (2 Dicembre 2012)

*Staremo a vedere cosa succederà!*



passante ha detto:


> mi dispiace, vale, ti mando un abbraccione.
> eppure, per come appari dai tuoi post, io sono sicuro che tu ti ricostruirai, eccome
> 
> a me daniele ha aiutato, quando leggevo ancora senza scrivere. perchè dava voce a quella parte di me che si sentiva 'na merda e ne avevo bisogno


Ti ringrazio, sono sempre stata decisa in tutto, ma questo non lo avevo messo in conto.

Purtroppo non ho lasciato mio marito nel 2001, quando per altri motivi avevo tutti i motivi per farlo, allora si che ci avrei impiegato poco a rifarmi una vita, lavoravo, guadagnano molto, uscivo spesso con amici, conoscevo tante persone sempre per il mio lavoro, mi vestivo molto molto bene, mi curavo tanto, tutte cose che poi sono cambiate e per colpa dei sui guai che hanno devastato la mia vita e condizionato molto la nostra famiglia. Sono stata troppo comprensiva, mi sembrava una carognata lasciarlo in un momento tragico per lui, anche se i guai se li era procurati tutto da solo, come oggi.

Mi ha ripagata con un lungo tradimento e temo non l'unico, anzi, ormai ne sono certa.

Adesso fa il pentito, il marito innamorato e disposto a tutto, e non è neppure vero perchè fino a tre giorni fa quando gli ho proposto di cambiare tutto se voleva stare con me, ha tentennato molto e poi mi ha proposto di essere io a seguire lui, comoda la vita.

Comunque oggi è tutto finito, spero tanto di non cedere più ai miei sentimenti verso di lui, che sono positivi solo nei momenti rarissimi in cui non penso a quello che mi ha fatto.

Oggi mi sembra impossibile solo pensare di poter pensare ad un altro e meno ancora di poter solo toccare un uomo che non sia lui.

Credo sia normale alla mia età, perdi tutte le certezze che hai rispetto a quando sei giovane e non hai bisogno di una conoscenza intima e profonda dell'altro.


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Oggi mi sembra impossibile solo pensare di poter pensare ad un altro e meno ancora di poter solo toccare un uomo che non sia lui.
> 
> Credo sia normale alla mia età, perdi tutte le certezze che hai rispetto a quando sei giovane e non hai bisogno di una conoscenza intima e profonda dell'altro.



adesso non devi pensare ad un altro uomo, ma devi pensare solo a te stessa.
a recuperare quella persona che eri e che si piaceva, che si curava e vestiva bene.
non devi pensare che certe cose si possano fare solo a certe età, perchè ogni età porta cose nuove, nuovi amici, nuovi interessi.
bisogna solo crederlo. 
adesso che lui non ti toglie più energia, puoi usarla per te stessa


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2012)

ah, cambia anche il nick, perchè sembra che tu "non valga niente" mentre invece sono quei cessi di persone che ci fanno del male a non valere niente.


"perchè tu VALI" [cit. l'Oreal] :rotfl:


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ah, cambia anche il nick, perchè sembra che tu "non valga niente" mentre invece sono quei cessi di persone che ci fanno del male a non valere niente.
> 
> 
> "perchè tu VALI" [cit. l'Oreal] :rotfl:


Grazie.

Anche se mio marito non si è permesso di rinfacciarmi niente, il mio errore più grande è stato attribuire ad altro un suo atteggiamento diversso nei miei confronti. Avrei dovuto concentrarmi più su noi due e non solo su di lui ed il suoi problemi.

Nel mio disgraziato caso poi è impossibile competere con una ragazza che ha trent'anni meno di me, e di lui. Se parliamo di aspetto esteriore.

Non è facile quando la tua vita ha preso una piega tranquilla, quando non chiedi altro che serenità e il benessere della tua famiglia, ricominciare a pensare a te stessa.

Domani comnque vado via, sola, per qualche giorno, non so se sarà meglio o peggio, comunque ci provo.


----------



## passante (2 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> adesso non devi pensare ad un altro uomo, ma devi pensare solo a te stessa.
> a recuperare quella persona che eri e che si piaceva, che si curava e vestiva bene.
> non devi pensare che certe cose si possano fare solo a certe età, perchè ogni età porta cose nuove, nuovi amici, nuovi interessi.
> bisogna solo crederlo.
> adesso che lui non ti toglie più energia, puoi usarla per te stessa


sottoscrivo appieno!


----------



## passante (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Anche se mio marito non si è permesso di rinfacciarmi niente, il mio errore più grande è stato attribuire ad altro un suo atteggiamento diversso nei miei confronti. Avrei dovuto concentrarmi più su noi due e non solo su di lui ed il suoi problemi.
> 
> ...


fai bene


----------



## tesla (2 Dicembre 2012)

coraggio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non ho letto la pappardella iniziale, ne la pappardella delle risposte. Ho letto solo il titolo e rispondo a quello:
Si, il sesso è una cosa e l'amore è un'altra.
Purtroppo la stupidità umana le ha mescolate ad arte per secoli, da qui tutti i casini che ne sono conseguiti.


----------



## Sole (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non ho letto la pappardella iniziale, ne la pappardella delle risposte. Ho letto solo il titolo e rispondo a quello:
> Si, il sesso è una cosa e l'amore è un'altra.
> Purtroppo la stupidità umana le ha mescolate ad arte per secoli, da qui tutti i casini che ne sono conseguiti.


Verissimo, il sesso è una cosa, l'amore è un'altra. Il sesso senza amore esiste e puó essere una piacevole esperienza.
Ma dubito che l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale possa definirsi tale. Perció, per come la vedo io, è perfettamente naturale mescolare amore e sesso.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Verissimo, il sesso è una cosa, l'amore è un'altra. Il sesso senza amore esiste e puó essere una piacevole esperienza.
> Ma *dubito che l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale possa definirsi tale*. Perció, per come la vedo io, è perfettamente naturale mescolare amore e sesso.


Abbè, quindi possiamo tranquillamente sputare sul preteso amore tra persone che magari per limiti fisici non possono trombare.
Mica si amano quelli! :sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Abbè, quindi possiamo tranquillamente sputare sul preteso amore tra persone che magari per limiti fisici non possono trombare.
> Mica si amano quelli! :sbatti:


mi pare decisamente tirata per i capelli.
di norma l'amore comunica attraverso il sesso e le persone di cui parli o l'hanno potuto fare comunque nel passato , o hanno modi meno convenzionali di farlo (penso ad handicap di vario tipo).


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare decisamente tirata per i capelli.
> di norma l'amore comunica attraverso il sesso e le persone di cui parli o l'hanno potuto fare comunque nel passato , o hanno modi meno convenzionali di farlo (penso ad handicap di vario tipo).


E se non rientrano in questi casi non si amano, eh, certo che no...... :calcio:


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E se non rientrano in questi casi non si amano, eh, certo che no...... :calcio:


dimmi di quali casi parli,ti leggo con attenzione.


----------



## Sole (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Abbè, quindi possiamo tranquillamente sputare sul preteso amore tra persone che magari per limiti fisici non possono trombare.
> Mica si amano quelli! :sbatti:


Quindi tu riesci a innamorarti di persone con cui non desideri fare sesso?

Buon per te. Io sono diversa. E quando mi innamoro ho un forte desiderio di fare l'amore con lui e lui soltanto. Il sesso e l'amore mi viene proprio naturale mescolarli, invece.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sbattici pure il muso carina, non vedo l'ora, magari prima lascia quel poveraccio che sta con te e non ti merita senz'altro.
> 
> [mod. daniele OFF]




non ne sarei cosi sicura, gli asini si accarezzano sempre.

col dovuto rispetto a quelle creature orecchiute che adoro.


----------



## xena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non ho letto la pappardella iniziale, ne la pappardella delle risposte. Ho letto solo il titolo e rispondo a quello:
> Si, il sesso è una cosa e l'amore è un'altra.
> Purtroppo la stupidità umana le ha mescolate ad arte per secoli, da qui tutti i casini che ne sono conseguiti.


Monsier "la pappardella" sarà quello che scrivi te, impara ad essere più educato e cortese e magari ad usare altri francesismi che più s'addicano al vostro così volutamente sofisticato nick, s'il vous plait; e comunque rispondere ad un thread senza averlo letto mi sembra la cosa più stupida e inutile che si possa fare.
che poi il titolo racchiude e sintetizza ciò che ho spiegato, quindi se uno lo interpretasse bene ci starebbe pure; ma vedo che il messaggio non è arrivato bene, se c'è ancora chi mi risponde, "ma certo che si possono separare amore e sesso!!!"
ma no!
peccato che il punto focale era piuttosto la fedeltà sessuale o meno, ovvero il riuscire a separare la sfera dell'amore in coppia dall'eventuale sesso extra, senza sentirsi rosicchiare le budella dai sensi di colpa.
avez-vous compris maintenant?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi tu riesci a innamorarti di persone con cui non desideri fare sesso?
> 
> Buon per te. Io sono diversa. E quando mi innamoro ho un forte desiderio di fare l'amore con lui e lui soltanto. Il sesso e l'amore mi viene proprio naturale mescolarli, invece.


Non discuto su come tu vivi la tua vita, ma su come tanti potrebbero vivere la propria. Tu e Minerva state negando il sentimento in assenza di pulsioni istintive verso una funzione biologica. Mi pare parecchio limitativo per noi presuntuosi esseri "superiori". Secoli di teoria sull'amore puro, non egoistico, buttati nel cesso? 
Negare per sè è un diritto , ma qualcuno potrebbe anche vivere qualcosa di diverso dai nostri stereotipi. No?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non discuto su come tu vivi la tua vita, ma su come tanti potrebbero vivere la propria. Tu e Minerva state negando il sentimento in assenza di pulsioni istintive verso una funzione biologica. Mi pare parecchio limitativo per noi presuntuosi esseri "superiori". Secoli di teoria sull'amore puro, non egoistico, buttati nel cesso?
> Negare per sè è un diritto , ma qualcuno potrebbe anche vivere qualcosa di diverso dai nostri stereotipi. No?


Peccato, ti ho già approvato e non posso più. Bentornato


----------



## Daniele (3 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> peccato che il punto focale era piuttosto la fedeltà sessuale o meno, ovvero il riuscire a separare la sfera dell'amore in coppia dall'eventuale sesso extra, senza sentirsi rosicchiare le budella dai sensi di colpa.
> avez-vous compris maintenant?


A dire il vero il punto non è quello che dici tu, ma quest'altro:

"riuscire a separare la sfera dell'amore in coppia dall'eventuale sesso  extra, senza sentirsi rosicchiare le budella dai sensi di colpa " nonostante si dicano balle enormi al proprio compagno e/o compagno e/o idiota senza chiedere al partner se gli aggrada la cosa e lasciandolo libero di vivere la coppia nel medesimo modo, cioè come coppia aperta.

Chi tradisce in questa maniera si considera coppia aperta senza aver avvertito il partner della situazione o per paura oppure perchè non lo ritiene utile. Il risultato è che ci sono traditrici che tradiscono ripetutamente e non hanno intenzione di dirlo....per evitare di scoprire quale sia la dura realtà, e cioè che il partner non condivide quella passione e per questo motivo non da poco il rapporto cade, cosa che il traditore abituale non vuole, perchè il sano e calmo porto che c'è sempre piace, a prescindere da quello che si dice.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> peccato che il punto focale era piuttosto la fedeltà sessuale o meno, ovvero il riuscire a separare la sfera dell'amore in coppia dall'eventuale sesso extra, senza sentirsi rosicchiare le budella dai sensi di colpa.
> avez-vous compris maintenant?


Vediamo se ho capito la tua questione... può riuscire un individuo ad avere un rapporto di puro sesso extra senza nulla togliere all'amore che prova per il compagno/a. ? 
Probabilmente la risposta è si, molti almeno ci riescono.
Rimane il problema del rosicchiamento. Da dove viene?
Forse viene dal fatto che il compagno potrebbe restarne devastato.
Ma in questo caso allora la questione potrebbe porsi anche in maniera più complessa.
Può riuscire un individuo ad avere un rapporto di puro sesso extra pur sapendo che la cosa infliggerebbe una ferita mortale alla persona che dice di amare?
O meglio può un individuo accoltellare la persona che dice di amare perché non riesce a rinunciare ad un'avventura di poco conto in quanto di solo sesso?
O meglio ancora , può un individuo amare una persona fottendosene completamente dei suoi sentimenti e pensando solo ai cazzi suoi?
Posta in questi termini la questione mi farebbe venire più di qualche dubbio.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Peccato, ti ho già approvato e non posso più. Bentornato


è tuo il rosso?
ma non è importante, m'interesserebbe moltissimo che almeno tu mi facessi un esempio vero .


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non discuto su come tu vivi la tua vita, ma su come tanti potrebbero vivere la propria. Tu e Minerva state negando il sentimento in assenza di pulsioni istintive verso una funzione biologica. Mi pare parecchio limitativo per noi presuntuosi esseri "superiori". Secoli di teoria sull'amore puro, non egoistico, buttati nel cesso?
> Negare per sè è un diritto , ma qualcuno potrebbe anche vivere qualcosa di diverso dai nostri stereotipi. No?


stereotipi cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

non c'entra un accidente....SCUSATE
ma volevo dire a Sole che mi piace un sacco pj harvey
e proprio quella "good fortune" (stories from the city stories from the sea)






che hai messo in firma

ospite "g"


----------



## giò (3 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> peccato che il punto focale era piuttosto la fedeltà sessuale o meno, ovvero il riuscire a separare la sfera dell'amore in coppia dall'eventuale sesso extra, senza sentirsi rosicchiare le budella dai sensi di colpa.
> avez-vous compris maintenant?



questo dipende dalle singole persone.
fare sesso extra allegramente, ovvero senza il minimo senso di colpa, pare si possa fare.
dico 'pare' perchè non è il mio caso.

il dialogo con se stessi è personale e, chiaramente, chi tradisce deve darsi motivazioni che gli consentano di farlo senza alterare troppo il suo equilibrio interiore.
diversamente non riuscirebbe a convivere a lungo con una doppiezza che finirebbe per danneggiare prima di tutto se stesso.
sempre ammesso che questa doppiezza non sia in realtà la causa, il problema di fondo, e il comportamento ambiguo solo un suo riflesso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non c'entra un accidente....SCUSATE
> ma volevo dire a Sole che mi piace un sacco pj harvey
> e proprio quella "good fortune" (stories from the city stories from the sea)
> 
> ...



ciao. Veramente, se ti riferisci al "And he who forgets...will be destined to remember" della sua firma, PJ sta per Pearl Jam, il pezzo è il meraviglioso Nothingman. E aggiungo, Eddie Vedder rules, sempre :mrgreen:

PS: ho visto ORA la nuova firma di Sole. Avevi ragione tu, sorry


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

l'amore puro e disinteressato è solo quello per i figli.ma parlavamo di coppia;
fatti salvi tutti i casi dove la castità è obbligata da malattia e ammesso che qualcuno possa provare un sentimento angelicato ...
che lo si provi in due è un'utopia e in questo caso c'è una frattura insanabile che rende egoista chi decidesse per entrambi


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'amore puro e disinteressato è solo quello per i figli.ma parlavamo di coppia;
> fatti salvi tutti i casi dove la castità è obbligata da malattia e ammesso che qualcuno possa provare un sentimento angelicato ...
> che lo si provi in due è un'utopia e in questo caso c'è una frattura insanabile che rende egoista chi decidesse per entrambi


Se si pensa che le corna possano servire per arrivare a capire le fragilità di chi te le piazza in testa e addirittura le rispetta perché non un amore senza sesso? Io potrei ADDIRITTURA arrivare ad ipotizzare i pizzoccheri senza coste e senza formaggio fuso  
ma sono ancora pizzoccheri?
Angelo


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non discuto su come tu vivi la tua vita, ma su come tanti potrebbero vivere la propria. Tu e Minerva state negando il sentimento in assenza di pulsioni istintive verso una funzione biologica. Mi pare parecchio limitativo per noi presuntuosi esseri "superiori". Secoli di teoria sull'amore puro, non egoistico, buttati nel cesso?
> Negare per sè è un diritto , ma qualcuno potrebbe anche vivere qualcosa di diverso dai nostri stereotipi. No?


No. Il sesso senza amore esiste, l'amore senza desiderio sessuale no. Puoi amare un cavallo pur senza volerci fare sesso (a meno che tu non sia un pervertito, e ti dirò potrei anche sospettarlo), puoi amare un figlio o che ne so. Un quadro. Ma l'amore per una donna è tutt'altra cosa, tipo. Sono due livelli proprio completamente differenti. E, mi spiace compare, non è proprio così come la dipingi.


----------



## Hellseven (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Il sesso senza amore esiste, *l'amore senza desiderio sessuale no*. Puoi amare un cavallo pur senza volerci fare sesso (a meno che tu non sia un pervertito, e ti dirò potrei anche sospettarlo), puoi amare un figlio o che ne so. Un quadro. Ma l'amore per una donna è tutt'altra cosa, tipo. Sono due livelli proprio completamente differenti. E, mi spiace compare, non è proprio così come la dipingi.


Salvo che non vi siano delle problematiche fisiche (patologiche) che impediscono il funzionamento dell'organo sessuale. Però in effetti anche in questo caso un desiderio può esserci: il dramma è che non può trovare applicazione concreta. Philph Roth ha reso MAGISTRALMENTE questo dramma umano in "Il fantasma esce di scena" ed. Einaudi. Meraviglioso. Ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> *Salvo che non vi siano delle problematiche fisiche (patologiche) che impediscono il funzionamento dell'organo sessuale.* Però in effetti anche in questo caso un desiderio può esserci: il dramma è che non può trovare applicazione concreta. Philph Roth ha reso MAGISTRALMENTE questo dramma umano in "Il fantasma esce di scena" ed. Einaudi. Meraviglioso. Ciao


Qua si parlava di persone senza particolari problemi nè fisici nè mentali. Poi oh, di casi particolari e particolarissimi se ne possono trovare, mica no. Ma sono, appunto, casi. Non casistica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tuo il rosso?
> ma non è importante, m'interesserebbe moltissimo che almeno tu mi facessi un esempio vero .


No, non è mio: io per scelta approvo o mi astengo.
Minerva, ti pare che io possa scrivere qualcosa su un 3d dopo che la triade di massimi esperti in materia ha decretato la misura standard per tutti?
Mi limito a prendere atto che non tutti abbiamo lo stesso concetto di amore,il mio è senz'altro di serie b per conformazione genetica.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> *Salvo che non vi siano delle problematiche fisiche (patologiche) che impediscono il funzionamento dell'organo sessuale.* Però in effetti anche in questo caso un desiderio può esserci: il dramma è che non può trovare applicazione concreta. Philph Roth ha reso MAGISTRALMENTE questo dramma umano in "Il fantasma esce di scena" ed. Einaudi. Meraviglioso. Ciao


o altri tipi d'impedimenti, come ho già detto.

ci si adegua e si cerca di sublimare ma non è certo quello che la coppia vorrebbe.
tempo fa ci fu veronesi che definì amore "puro" quello  omosessuale perché esso non è strumentale alla procreazione


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non è mio: io per scelta approvo o mi astengo.
> Minerva, ti pare che io possa scrivere qualcosa su un 3d dopo che la triade di massimi esperti in materia ha decretato la misura standard per tutti?
> Mi limito a prendere atto che non tutti abbiamo lo stesso concetto di amore,il mio è senz'altro di serie b per conformazione genetica.


inuitile fare dell'ironia perchè di serie b lo è seriamente.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non è mio: io per scelta approvo o mi astengo.
> Minerva, ti pare che io possa scrivere qualcosa su un 3d dopo che la triade di massimi esperti in materia ha decretato la misura standard per tutti?
> Mi limito a prendere atto che non tutti abbiamo lo stesso concetto di amore,il mio è senz'altro di serie b per conformazione genetica.


non so di chi parli; ti chiedo gentilmente di rapportarti con me leggendo  quello che dico io e veramente non ho ancora capito bene il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

non amo alberoni ma...(personalmente senza sesso io non amo, ma non vedo perchè altri non possano amare senza sesso. Ognuno di noi ama per come è. Non sarà la regola ma non vedo perchè non possa essere possibile.)

http://www.limpidamente.it/relazioni.intervista.alberoni.htm


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> inuitile fare dell'ironia perchè di serie b lo è seriamente.


Non è ironia. Io mi sono fatta una ragione del mio modo di amare.
È effettivamente limitato secondo gli standard generali che si leggono qui.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non amo alberoni ma...(personalmente senza sesso io non amo, ma non vedo perchè altri non possano amare senza sesso. Ognuno di noi ama per come è. Non sarà la regola ma non vedo perchè non possa essere possibile.)
> 
> http://www.limpidamente.it/relazioni.intervista.alberoni.htm


direi che con alberoni stai rasentando il ridicolo .per confutare una tesi che mai avresti appoggiato se non per il semplice fatto di fare il mio bastian contrario.
tebe sei una grande delusione per me


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che con alberoni stai rasentando il ridicolo .per confutare una tesi che mai avresti appoggiato se non per il semplice fatto di fare il mio bastian contrario.
> tebe sei una grande delusione per me


non ti preoccupare. è reciproca.
e il tuo commento sopra mette solo in evidenza quanto sei miope e presupponi


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

pur di apparire originali e con un pensiero al di sopra delle umane intelligenze si arriverebbe a scrivere che farsi infilare un trapano in funzione su per il retto può essere adatto per raggiungere la piena coscienza di sè. ovviamente con paroloni e infarciture sintattiche. screma, screma, screma, screma e che rimane? un cumulo di puttanate, che nella vita reale servono a cosa? ad una benemerita cippa. se non parlarsi addosso per autocompiacersi.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è ironia. Io mi sono fatta una ragione del mio modo di amare.
> È effettivamente limitato secondo gli standard generali che si leggono qui.


nono sono perfettamente negli standard anche fuori. di persone di serie b che hanno un modo di serie b vedo che sono la stragrande maggioranza. non ti sentire sola. sei in numerosa e ottima compagnia.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pur di apparire originali e con un pensiero al di sopra delle umane intelligenze si arriverebbe a scrivere che farsi infilare un trapano in funzione su per il retto può essere adatto per raggiungere la piena coscienza di sè. ovviamente con paroloni e infarciture sintattiche. screma, screma, screma, screma e che rimane? un cumulo di puttanate, che nella vita reale servono a cosa? ad una benemerita cippa. se non parlarsi addosso per autocompiacersi.


non so a cosa tu ti riferisca perchè non ho letto il tred ma lo immagino...in generale approvo quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so di chi parli; ti chiedo gentilmente di rapportarti con me leggendo  quello che dico io e veramente non ho ancora capito bene il tuo punto di vista.


embè LEI parla solo per sè ma gli altri parlano in gruppo. ma in effetti lei è di una intelligenza superiore e quindi nessuno sarebbe in grado di parlare allo stesso livello. gli altri invece hanno bisogno di integrarsi per riuscire ad articolare un concetto. chiamasi immodestia e boria.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so di chi parli; ti chiedo gentilmente di rapportarti con me leggendo  quello che dico io e veramente non ho ancora capito bene il tuo punto di vista.


Intendo che molti di voi, ma a ben vedere la maggior parte delle persone, ritengono che l'amore raggiunga la sua massima espressione nel rapporto di coppia.Quando questo non c'è o non viene ritenuto sufficiente si sente in deficit. Io no.Allora o sono priva d'amore oppure l'amore  assume altre forme altrettanto valide e soprattutto slegate dal sesso. Perché innamorarsi e desiderare fare sesso con la persona oggetto del tuo innamoramento è una cosa, amare è un'altra.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

datemi un esempio uno.vorrei conoscere l'amore angelicato attaverso testimonianze di vita vera.
per favore, è la terza volta che lo chiedo a chi crede che possa esistere
ma anche l'amore puro per antonomasia, quello dei figli, ha bisogno di fisicità. baci, abbracci, carezze .
come si possono  comunicare per noi essere umanile emozioni che proviamo?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non so a cosa tu ti riferisca perchè non ho letto il tred ma lo immagino...in generale approvo quello che hai scritto.


a quello che ha scritto monsieur.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intendo che molti di voi, ma a ben vedere la maggior parte delle persone, *ritengono che l'amore raggiunga la sua massima espressione nel rapporto di coppia*.Quando questo non c'è o non viene ritenuto sufficiente si sente in deficit. Io no.Allora o sono priva d'amore oppure l'amore  assume altre forme altrettanto valide e soprattutto slegate dal sesso. Perché innamorarsi e desiderare fare sesso con la persona oggetto del tuo innamoramento è una cosa, amare è un'altra.


alt, qui si parlava di amore di coppia.altrimenti nei monasteri e in altri lidi troviamo l'amore spirituale.
stiamo parlando di altro


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intendo che molti di voi, ma a ben vedere la maggior parte delle persone, ritengono che l'amore raggiunga la sua massima espressione nel rapporto di coppia.Quando questo non c'è o non viene ritenuto sufficiente si sente in deficit. Io no.Allora o sono priva d'amore oppure l'amore  assume altre forme altrettanto valide e soprattutto slegate dal sesso. Perché innamorarsi e desiderare fare sesso con la persona oggetto del tuo innamoramento è una cosa, amare è un'altra.


se pensi che siano su due piani sostanzialmente diversi e inintersecabili allora mi correggo. sei passata da b a c


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a quello che ha scritto monsieur.



ah...ok. grazie.

avevo letto.

passo la palla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> alt, qui si parlava di amore di coppia.altrimenti nei monasteri e in altri lidi troviamo l'amore spirituale.
> stiamo parlando di altro


Ok, allora torno alla mia precedente asserzione. È impossibile confrontare il mio modo di amare col tuo. L'amore per te presuppone l'esclusività, o meglio: parli di amore solo in presenza di certi presupposti. Io invece lo ritengo possibile anche senza, però nel tuo sistema di riferimento questo non è amore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se pensi che siano su due piani sostanzialmente diversi e inintersecabili allora mi correggo. sei passata da b a c


Nel sistema di riferimento di una merda come te posso passare anche a z e la cosa mi rimbalza.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

ma dove?cosa c'entra ora l'esclusività?
mi limito ad affermare quello che da che mondo è mondo succede : si ama e si desidera.questa è la coppia
che poi ci sono tanti altri tipi di amore lo sappiamo tutti.
ma è un'altra storia





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, allora torno alla mia precedente asserzione. È impossibile confrontare il mio modo di amare col tuo. L'amore per te presuppone l'esclusività, o meglio: *parli di amore solo in presenza di certi presupposti.* Io invece lo ritengo possibile anche senza, però nel tuo sistema di riferimento questo non è amore


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> datemi un esempio uno.vorrei conoscere l'amore angelicato attaverso testimonianze di vita vera.
> per favore, è la terza volta che lo chiedo a chi crede che possa esistere
> ma anche l'amore puro per antonomasia, quello dei figli, ha bisogno di fisicità. baci, abbracci, carezze .
> come si possono  comunicare per noi essere umanile emozioni che proviamo?


è così evidente che queste cose se le raccontano perchè devono giustificare priuma di tutto a sè stessi di fare sesso (o volerlo fare) con altri oltre al proprio partner che poi manco si rendono conto che si infilano in tali cul de sac che riesco a sintetizzare con una sola espressione :"figure di merda".

detto questo però sto aspettando ancora io di leggere due persone che stanno insieme e che dicono di amarsi senza desiderare di "accoppiarsi". nomi cognomi, date e fatti...altrimenti è quello che ho scritto sopra. una gioustificazione oppure un'0idea originale per voler apparire più intelligenti, originali e filosofi degli "altri"


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel sistema di riferimento di una merda come te posso passare anche a z e la cosa mi rimbalza.


nel mio sistema di riferimento una donnetta come te sarebbe solo buona per farci il brodo....ovviamente per darlo al cane, se non lo rifiuta anche lui.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

ma una discussione senza insulti riesci a farla?





Non Registrato ha detto:


> nel mio sistema di riferimento una donnetta come te sarebbe solo buona per farci il brodo....ovviamente per darlo al cane, se non lo rifiuta anche lui.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intendo che molti di voi, ma a ben vedere la maggior parte delle persone, ritengono che l'amore raggiunga la sua massima espressione nel rapporto di coppia.Quando questo non c'è o non viene ritenuto sufficiente si sente in deficit. Io no.Allora o sono priva d'amore oppure l'amore  assume altre forme altrettanto valide e soprattutto slegate dal sesso. Perché innamorarsi e desiderare fare sesso con la persona oggetto del tuo innamoramento è una cosa, amare è un'altra.


quoto e concordo:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma una discussione senza insulti riesci a farla?


mi ha dato della merda, non vedo alternative.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> datemi un esempio uno.vorrei conoscere l'amore angelicato attaverso testimonianze di vita vera.
> per favore, è la terza volta che lo chiedo a chi crede che possa esistere
> ma anche l'amore puro per antonomasia, quello dei figli, ha bisogno di fisicità. baci, abbracci, carezze .
> come si possono  comunicare per noi essere umanile emozioni che proviamo?


Per come la vedo io, credo vi stiate incartando. Dico cioè che né Chiara né Tebe non desiderano il
proprio compagno o marito, e quindi la componente di desiderio per il partner nel loro rapporto è presente. Solo che sessualmente parlando, e mi pare si sia d'accordo che il sesso è disgiunto dall'amore ma non il contrario, hanno anche necessità di altro. Personalmente non credo faccia una grinza, e mi spiace per Alberoni (che poi è puro sterco di vacca, sempre a mio avviso).


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> datemi un esempio uno.vorrei conoscere l'amore angelicato attaverso testimonianze di vita vera.
> per favore, è la terza volta che lo chiedo a chi crede che possa esistere
> ma anche l'amore puro per antonomasia, quello dei figli, ha bisogno di fisicità. baci, abbracci, carezze .
> come si possono  comunicare per noi essere umanile emozioni che proviamo?


amo tantissimo la mia famiglia di origine...sarà un fatto di sangue ...
ho fatto cose che ben pochi farebbero andando contro alle idee di mio marito...
ora ne godo i frutti... per me questo é amore...

per me l'amore non ha sempre bisogno di fisicità...
E l'accendiamo...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io, credo vi stiate incartando. Dico cioè che né Chiara né Tebe non desiderano il
> proprio compagno o marito, e quindi la componente di desiderio per il partner nel loro rapporto è presente. Solo che sessualmente parlando, e mi pare si sia d'accordo che il sesso è disgiunto dall'amore ma non il contrario, hanno anche necessità di altro. Personalmente non credo faccia una grinza, e mi spiace per Alberoni (che poi è puro sterco di vacca, sempre a mio avviso).


e chi ha mai scritto che non esiste il sesso slegato dall'amore? esiste. non è amore tra due persone che potrebbero fare sesso e invece non lo desiderano. questo si diceva. se si parla di altro tipo di amore allora il desiderio può non esserci. si puà SCEGLIERE nell'amore di non avere sesso, ma il desiderio c'è sempre. a meno di patologie mentali o fisiche. tu conosci qualcuno che ha amato un'altra persona fisicamente e psicologicamente non impedita, ricambiata, che non avesse il desiderio di farci sesso?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pur di apparire originali e con un pensiero al di sopra delle umane intelligenze si arriverebbe a scrivere che farsi infilare un trapano in funzione su per il retto può essere adatto per raggiungere la piena coscienza di sè. ovviamente con paroloni e infarciture sintattiche. screma, screma, screma, screma e che rimane? un cumulo di puttanate, che nella vita reale servono a cosa? ad una benemerita cippa. se non parlarsi addosso per autocompiacersi.


il tuo è solo un complimento


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> amo tantissimo la mia famiglia di origine...sarà un fatto di sangue ...
> ho fatto cose che ben pochi farebbero andando contro alle idee di mio marito...
> ora ne godo i frutti... per me questo é amore...
> 
> ...


questo non è amore di coppia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi ha dato della merda, non vedo alternative.


E invece ce ne sono molte.
Io non ti ho insultato quando mi hai dato dell'ipocrita senza palle. O della troietta da due soldi.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il tuo è solo un complimento


aggiungici specchio riflesso e comincio ad avere visioni di me all'asilo. hai le stesse dinamiche (di una bambina dell'asilo, intendo).


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo non è amore di coppia.


Per parcondiocio io non faccio mai differenze...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Specchio riflesso è mioo....


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> aggiungici specchio riflesso e comincio ad avere visioni di me all'asilo. hai le stesse dinamiche (di una bambina dell'asilo, intendo).


detto da te poi


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E invece ce ne sono molte.
> Io non ti ho insultato quando mi hai dato dell'ipocrita senza palle. O della troietta da due soldi.


di certo non gratutitamente. e mi sono pure trattenuto. oltre che pentito di averti pure chiesto scusa


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e chi ha mai scritto che non esiste il sesso slegato dall'amore? esiste. non è amore tra due persone che potrebbero fare sesso e invece non lo desiderano. questo si diceva. se si parla di altro tipo di amore allora il desiderio può non esserci. si puà SCEGLIERE nell'amore di non avere sesso, ma il desiderio c'è sempre. a meno di patologie mentali o fisiche. tu conosci qualcuno che ha amato un'altra persona fisicamente e psicologicamente non impedita, ricambiata, che non avesse il desiderio di farci sesso?


Si, ma qua si parla di serie a e b quando entrambe le due utenti di cui sopra hanno una vita sessuale di
coppia (coppia ufficiale dico) assolutamente normale se non prospera. Voglio dire che per molti
versi non solo stanno dando ragione a chi dice che l'amore senza sesso non c'è ma che anzi ne sono proprio la dimostrazione pratica.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma qua si parla di serie a e b quando entrambe le due utenti di cui sopra hanno una vita sessuale di
> coppia (coppia ufficiale dico) assolutamente normale se non prospera. Voglio dire che per molti
> versi non solo stanno dando ragione a chi dice che l'amore senza sesso non c'è ma che anzi ne sono proprio la dimostrazione pratica.


si ma schizofrenicamente scrivono il contrario.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per parcondiocio io non faccio mai differenze...


sofismi.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> detto da te poi


eccoci qui. si detto da me. puoi dimostrare il contrario?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ma schizofrenicamente scrivono il contrario.


Eh, difendono un principio. Sbagliato.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, difendono un principio. Sbagliato.


ok. stai provando a prendermi per il culo. ne prendo atto. sbagliato.


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eccoci qui. si detto da me. puoi dimostrare il contrario?



la moglie di stermy non gli fa i pompini!!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> aggiungici specchio riflesso e comincio ad avere visioni di me all'asilo. hai le stesse dinamiche (di una bambina dell'asilo, intendo).


vi a giocare un pò su, e non disturbare i grandi


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> la moglie di stermy non gli fa i pompini!!!


veramente????????????????????????????????????
oh poverino!!!!!



un altro utente con due coglioni grandi come un'arachide nana.
passiamo oltre. avanti un altro!


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Specchio riflesso è mioo....


:mrgreen:


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

è cessata la pioggia; la mucca non dà latte. :singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vi a giocare un pò su, e non disturbare i grandi


i bambini ripetono le cose dette dagli adulti per imparare. tu 'sta frase da chi l'hai imparata? da mammina? ecco, tornaci


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i bambini ripetono le cose dette dagli adulti per imparare. tu 'sta frase da chi l'hai imparata? *da mammina? ecco, tornaci *


non so dov'è da anni.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl:...
è perfetto !!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


i due poveracci magnacc...opsss manager e Mattia


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> è cessata la pioggia; la mucca non dà latte. :singleeye:


radio londra, messaggi speciali. quando si parla in pubblico ma i veri destinatari sono solo pochi. non che mi turbi. anzi,  a volte è divertente.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non so dov'è da anni.


certe madri hanno tutte le fortune


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

comunque ho conosciuto il sesso per il sesso, ma mai l'amore senza desiderio. non che interessi, lo so


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certe madri hanno tutte le fortune


concordo


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i due poveracci magnacc...opsss manager e Mattia


li conosci?
Figo!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo


non avevo dubbi


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> li conosci?
> Figo!


grazie, ma così mi fai arrossire


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi



Concordo ancora


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo ancora


continuo a non avere dubbi


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> continuo a non avere dubbi



non è noioso non avere mai dubbi?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è noioso non avere mai dubbi?


non più di concordare sempre


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non più di concordare sempre


quindi?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok. stai provando a prendermi per il culo. ne prendo atto. sbagliato.


Veramente no.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

La discussione si è ampliata.
Non capisco il problema di amore di serie A o B o C o Z.
Ognuno ha provato con persone diverse livelli di coinvolgimento diverso.
Può anche accadere di non provare mai livelli alti e non significa non esistano.
Sono valutazioni di ciò che si prova, non delle persone.
Quando non mi sono sentita al livello più alto, per me possibile e provato altre volte, lo sapevo e non mi giudicavo nè migliore nè peggiore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discussione si è ampliata.
> Non capisco il problema di amore di serie A o B o C o Z.
> Ognuno ha provato con persone diverse livelli di coinvolgimento diverso.
> Può anche accadere di non provare mai livelli alti e non significa non esistano.
> ...


Il punto è che quando si prova qualcosa per una persona per me non ci sono livelli. Provi e basta.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non discuto su come tu vivi la tua vita, ma su come tanti potrebbero vivere la propria. Tu e Minerva state negando il sentimento in assenza di pulsioni istintive verso una funzione biologica. Mi pare parecchio limitativo per noi presuntuosi esseri "superiori". Secoli di teoria sull'amore puro, non egoistico, buttati nel cesso?
> Negare per sè è un diritto , ma qualcuno potrebbe anche vivere qualcosa di diverso dai nostri stereotipi. No?


Sai qual è il problema di tutto il tuo (ma non solo tuo) filosofeggiare? Che a furia di pensare e ripensare riesci a rendere complicate faccende che, a ben guardare, sono di una semplicità disarmante.

Perchè io sono ignorante e non so niente delle teorie sull'amore puro elaborate in secoli di pensiero alto ed evoluto.
Ma so quello che vedo in me e intorno a me.

E scusa se te lo dico, ma non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che si sia innamorato senza provare attrazione fisica per la persona amata. Che poi nel tempo questa attrazione si modifichi e attraversi altre fasi siamo tutti d'accordo.
Ma separare in modo così netto sesso e amore, come se non avessero nulla a che fare tra loro, solo per giustificare i tradimenti e minimizzare quelli basati sul solo sesso, è davvero paradossale, perchè vuol dire negare dinamiche in cui tutti ci imbattiamo, almeno ogni volta che ci innamoriamo.

Sai qual è il punto? E' che questa visione asettica dell'esistenza, tutta volta a trasformare il tradimento in qualcosa di poco importante, quasi scontato, mi fa pensare che alcuni di quelli che scrivono qui non solo ricordano poco cosa sia l'amore, ma hanno rinunciato proprio a cercarlo.

Perchè se tradire per te è davvero come hai scritto in un altro post, mangiare al ristorante ogni tanto anzichè a casa, vuol dire che hai una visione dei rapporti d'amore completamente distorta dalla disillusione e dalla perdita di ogni ingenuità. Requisito fondamentale per amare, a mio avviso.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il punto è che quando si prova qualcosa per una persona per me non ci sono livelli. Provi e basta.


e chi lo contesta questo?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il punto è che quando si prova qualcosa per una persona per me non ci sono livelli. Provi e basta.


esatto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il punto è che quando si prova qualcosa per una persona per me non ci sono livelli. Provi e basta.


Oibò :singleeye: e tu hai amato sempre nello stesso modo e con la stessa intensità, coinvolgimento e altruismo?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oibò :singleeye: e tu hai amato sempre nello stesso modo e con la stessa intensità, coinvolgimento e altruismo?


non mi sembra abbia detto questo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi lo contesta questo?


Io


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non c'entra un accidente....SCUSATE
> ma volevo dire a Sole che mi piace un sacco pj harvey
> e proprio quella "good fortune" (stories from the city stories from the sea)
> 
> ...


Anche io adoro PJ 

E questa canzone l'ho trovata, ecco... appropriata. Anche se è stata dura abbandonare Nothingman dei Pearl Jam. L'ho tenuta per tanto, mi ha accompagnata qui nel periodo della mia separazione. Ma era arrivato il momento di voltare pagina.

Grazie g


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi sembra abbia detto questo


Allora non ho capito la risposta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi lo contesta questo?


Se hai letto gli ultimi interventi, molti lo contestano. Quello che posso provare io per un mio amante è considerato amare a metà. Mentre quando ho parlato di modo di amare di serie b non intendevo affatto questo. Non credo nel grande amore che risolverà la mia vita e non lo cerco, ecco cosa intendevo.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. *Il sesso senza amore esiste, l'amore senza desiderio sessuale no. Puoi amare un cavallo pur senza volerci fare sesso *(a meno che tu non sia un pervertito, e ti dirò potrei anche sospettarlo)*, puoi amare un figlio o che ne so. Un quadro. Ma l'amore per una donna è tutt'altra cosa,* tipo. Sono due livelli proprio completamente differenti. E, mi spiace compare, non è proprio così come la dipingi.


Già, anche per me è così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oibò :singleeye: e tu hai amato sempre nello stesso modo e con la stessa intensità, coinvolgimento e altruismo?


Non se si chiama amore, sta cosa. Uso la parola perché territorio comune.
Però dentro di me il calore è lo stesso, qualsiasi sia stata la persona, sesso o non sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se hai letto gli ultimi interventi, molti lo contestano. Quello che posso provare io per un mio amante è considerato amare a metà. Mentre quando ho parlato di modo di amare di serie b non intendevo affatto questo. *Non credo nel grande amore che risolverà la mia vita e non lo cerco, ecco cosa intendevo*.


Non lo metto in dubbio.
Serie A,B, eccetera è personale rispetto a ciò che si prova, si è capaci di provare e le persone che si conoscono.
Una mia amica parlando dell'amore che sconvolge aveva detto"mai provato, per fortuna!"
Per fortuna o no, non si sceglie, succede o no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> Serie A,B, eccetera è personale rispetto a ciò che si prova, si è capaci di provare e le persone che si conoscono.
> Una mia amica parlando dell'amore che sconvolge aveva detto"mai provato, per fortuna!"
> Per fortuna o no, non si sceglie, succede o no.


Non so se quello sia amore.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *pur di apparire originali e con un pensiero al di sopra delle umane intelligenze *si arriverebbe a scrivere che farsi infilare un trapano in funzione su per il retto può essere adatto per raggiungere la piena coscienza di sè. ovviamente con paroloni e infarciture sintattiche. screma, screma, screma, screma e che rimane? un cumulo di puttanate, che nella vita reale servono a cosa? ad una benemerita cippa. se non parlarsi addosso per autocompiacersi.


Io non credo che sia per apparire originali.

Semplicemente è comodo pensare che sesso e amore siano due cose assolutamente separate e che mescolarli sia uno stupido errore, perchè così si giustifica il fatto che puoi amare il tuo uomo o la tua donna e andare a fare sesso con altri senza nulla togliergli/toglierle.

E' una visione di comodo. L'ho avuta anch'io, per un periodo.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi lo contesta questo?


funziona così.
io dico A. tu dici B. io ti contesto A ma tu non riesci a contestare B. ma siccome tu sei una che non sopporta di non essere sempre all'altezza di dire cose più intelligenti degli altri e di ammettere di avere detto una colossale puttanata che fai? introduci un qualsiasi argomento C che non ha nessuna attinenza col discorso fatto ma che è in qualche modo correlato ad A e B per cercare di uscire dall'angolo in cui ti sei messa. Te capi' la "intelligente sopra la media"? Arrenditi Minerva, lei è fuuuuurba e tu sei una scartina


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se hai letto gli ultimi interventi, molti lo contestano. Quello che posso provare io per un mio amante è considerato amare a metà. Mentre quando ho parlato di modo di amare di serie b non intendevo affatto questo. Non credo nel grande amore che risolverà la mia vita e non lo cerco, ecco cosa intendevo.


chiara, a me preme il discorso dell'amore angelicato e fino ad ora nessuno me ne ha saputo parlare facendo esempi concreti


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia per apparire originali.
> 
> Semplicemente è comodo pensare che sesso e amore siano due cose assolutamente separate e che mescolarli sia uno stupido errore, perchè così si giustifica il fatto che puoi amare il tuo uomo o la tua donna e andare a fare sesso con altri senza nulla togliergli/toglierle.
> 
> E' una visione di comodo. L'ho avuta anch'io, per un periodo.


l'ho scritto in un post che è anche così. per alcuni è solo questo che hai scritto tu adesso (e io in precedenza, per alcuni è quello che mi hai quotato, per altri tutti e due. scegli a chi attribuire tu l'una o l'altra o tutte e due i pensieri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia per apparire originali.
> 
> Semplicemente è comodo pensare che sesso e amore siano due cose assolutamente separate e che mescolarli sia uno stupido errore, perchè così si giustifica il fatto che puoi amare il tuo uomo o la tua donna e andare a fare sesso con altri senza nulla togliergli/toglierle.
> 
> E' una visione di comodo. L'ho avuta anch'io, per un periodo.


Allora, per tua affermazione, nel tuo caso è stata una visone di comodo.

Io non considero uno stupido errore mescolare le due cose, ma che parola triste mescolare: diciamo viverle insieme.

Ma con questa visione togli molto a chi incontri, che non è il mio caso.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiara, a me preme il discorso dell'amore angelicato e fino ad ora nessuno me ne ha saputo parlare facendo esempi concreti


anche a me preme. molti contestano ma nessuno sa fare esempi. anch'io sto aspettand. aho, ma le intelligenze sopra la media 'ndo stanno?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> comunque ho conosciuto il sesso per il sesso, ma mai l'amore senza desiderio. non che interessi, lo so



Io ho conosciuto l'amore senza desiderio...sessuale almeno...
Per un'amica ... Poi se n'è andata... Avrei fatto di tutto per lei e lei per me...
Ma naturalmente questo non vale...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora, per tua affermazione, nel tuo caso è stata una visone di comodo.
> 
> Io non considero uno stupido errore mescolare le due cose, ma che parola triste mescolare: diciamo viverle insieme.
> 
> Ma con questa visione togli molto a chi incontri, che non è il mio caso.


che non è il tuo caso lo sappiamo tutti. lo hai scritto in tutte le salse quanto ne vai fiera


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E invece ce ne sono molte.
> *Io non ti ho insultato quando mi hai dato dell'ipocrita senza palle*. O della troietta da due soldi.


In realtà tu hai dato a me dell'ipocrita senza palle.

Ipocrita e in malafede.

Vergognati.

Senzapalle.

Eccetera.

Queste sono cose che *tu* hai scritto a me nei mesi scorsi. 

Alex ti ha dato della troietta da due soldi, poi ti ha inviato un mp privato in cui si è scusato e tu, dopo aver accettato le sue scuse in privato, hai scritto in pubblico che ti ha minacciata privatamente.

Dopo questi comportamenti, scusami, il diritto al rispetto per quanto mi riguarda l'hai perso. E personalmente quando non rispetto più una persona, l'insulto è proprio il minimo.
Mettici che la soglia di tolleranza di Alex è molto più bassa della mia e fai due più due.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto l'amore senza desiderio...sessuale almeno...
> Per un'amica ... Poi se n'è andata... Avrei fatto di tutto per lei e lei per me...
> Ma naturalmente questo non vale...


questa si chiama amicizia. la consideravi la tua compagna?


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora, per tua affermazione, nel tuo caso è stata una visone di comodo.
> 
> Io non considero uno stupido errore mescolare le due cose, ma *che parola triste mescolare*: diciamo viverle insieme.
> 
> Ma con questa visione togli molto a chi incontri, che non è il mio caso.


La parola triste l'ha usata MM che tu stessa hai detto di aver approvato. Io l'ho solo ripetuta. Leggiti bene il thread.

Sul rosso, anche se ti fa tanto piacere pensarla così, così non è. E' stata una visione che ho abbracciato in un momento della mia vita in cui ero in ricerca. Ricercavo una ragione, un senso a quello che vivevo e provavo.

La prova che non era una visione di comodo alla quale aggrapparmi è che sono stata capace di cambiare la mia visione quando ho raggiunto una consapevolezza diversa e un po' più evoluta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In realtà tu hai dato a me dell'ipocrita senza palle.
> 
> Ipocrita e in malafede.
> 
> ...


Io ho scritto che a rinnegare il mio passato mi sentirei una senza palle, non che lo sei tu.
Hai saltato una parte della storia: prima dell'mp di scuse ce n'è stato un altro in cui Alex raccontava cose che non avrebbe dovuto sapere, col chiaro intento di farmi capire che lui poteva renderle pubbliche.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *l'ho scritto in un post che è anche così*. per alcuni è solo questo che hai scritto tu adesso (e io in precedenza, per alcuni è quello che mi hai quotato, per altri tutti e due. scegli a chi attribuire tu l'una o l'altra o tutte e due i pensieri


Sì, l'ho letto dopo e non avevo voglia di riquotarti.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In realtà tu hai dato a me dell'ipocrita senza palle.
> 
> Ipocrita e in malafede.
> 
> ...


per amore di verità prima di essermi scusato l'ho insultata anche in pvt. l'intelligente sopra la media non è in grado di riconoscere gli insulti dalle minacce. ma ne avevo preso atto da tempo. visto che hai voluto precisarlo tu, mi sono accodato. non mi piace che le cose si lascino a metà


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa si chiama amicizia. la consideravi la tua compagna?



Per me ... e il rapporto che avevamo io lo chiamo amore...
non ho bisogno di un'esclusività sessuale per chiamarlo amore ...
per me è un qualcosa che condividi solo ed esclusivamente , per un piacere comune , con un'altra persona...
Ci sono cose che faccio con mio marito (e non parlo di sesso ) che sono solo nostre , abitudini piacevoli che non ccredo che condividerò mai con nessuno e non perché penso che nessuno possa sostituirlo ma perché sono nate e moriranno con noi...

poi capisco benissimo che c'è chi invece ha bisogno di questo ...
mio marito prima di me ha avuto altre storie ed io prima di lui idem...quindi non sarebbe piú comunque una cosa esclusiva visto che altri sanno come siamo a letto...


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (3 Dicembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_pU6ta2ZH0


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ho scritto che a rinnegare il mio passato mi sentirei una senza palle, non che lo sei tu.
> Hai saltato una parte della storia: prima dell'mp di scuse ce n'è stato un altro in cui Alex raccontava cose che non avrebbe dovuto sapere, col chiaro intento di farmi capire che lui poteva renderle pubbliche.


Lo scambio di mp si era concluso con una richiesta spontanea (e sentita) di scuse da parte sua. E con la tua disponibilità ad accordargliele.

Dire in seguito a tutto il forum che ti ha minacciato privatamente, senza definire il perchè e il per come, è stata una vigliaccata gratuita. Per come la vedo io.

E ci tengo a precisare che io non sono una che spiattella tutti i cavoli altrui al fidanzato infame per malignità. Spesso mi è capitato di parlare col mio compagno commentando alcune cose o fatti di cui sono a conoscenza (non certo confidenze intime). Ma non l'ho mai fatto in malafede, anzi. Se c'è una che l'ha sempre esortato a non parlare di cose private in un forum pubblico sono proprio io. Perchè la reputo una cosa negativa.
E molte cose da me lui non le ha mai sapute.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me ... e il rapporto che avevamo io lo chiamo amore...
> *non ho bisogno di un'esclusività sessuale per chiamarlo amore *...
> per me è un qualcosa che condividi solo ed esclusivamente , per un piacere comune , con un'altra persona...
> Ci sono cose che faccio con mio marito (e non parlo di sesso ) che sono solo nostre , abitudini piacevoli che non ccredo che condividerò mai con nessuno e non perché penso che nessuno possa sostituirlo ma perché sono nate e moriranno con noi...
> ...


aridaglie....ma quello dell'esclusività è un altro tred.
ad ogni modo...che sia io ad accalorarmi per  portare avanti  la questione dell'importanza del sesso nell'amore c'est paradossal:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridaglie....ma quello dell'esclusività è un altro tred.
> ad ogni modo...che sia io ad accalorarmi per la causa dell'importanza del sesso nell'amore c'est paradossal:unhappy:


ma chi ha mai detto che non è importante ...
ma , almeno io , non ne faccio il punto focale per andare avanti...


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma chi ha mai detto che non è importante ...
> ma , almeno io , non ne faccio il punto focale per andare avanti...


ho capito,
ci rinuncio

un bacino a passy , l'ho intravisto che portava fuori la spazzatura.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridaglie....ma quello dell'esclusività è un altro tred.
> ad ogni modo...che sia io ad accalorarmi per  portare avanti  la questione dell'importanza del sesso nell'amore c'est paradossal:unhappy:


Mi ripeto, ma nel momento in cui questa diventa la giustificazione filosofica di un certo tipo di tradimento (quello in cui non è implicato il cuore) tanto paradossale non lo è più.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Monsier "la pappardella" sarà quello che scrivi te, impara ad essere più educato e cortese e magari ad usare altri francesismi che più s'addicano al vostro così volutamente sofisticato nick, s'il vous plait; e comunque rispondere ad un thread senza averlo letto mi sembra la cosa più stupida e inutile che si possa fare.
> che poi il titolo racchiude e sintetizza ciò che ho spiegato, quindi se uno lo interpretasse bene ci starebbe pure; ma vedo che il messaggio non è arrivato bene, se c'è ancora chi mi risponde, "ma certo che si possono separare amore e sesso!!!"
> ma no!
> peccato che il punto focale era piuttosto la fedeltà sessuale o meno, ovvero il riuscire a separare la sfera dell'amore in coppia dall'eventuale sesso extra, senza sentirsi rosicchiare le budella dai sensi di colpa.
> avez-vous compris maintenant?


Tu magari prova ad essere meno permalosa. L'espressione pappardella si intende anche come testo particolarmente lungo. Se io avessi dovuto offendermi ogni volta che mi hanno dato del prolisso sarei pieno di nemici, al contrario gli amici mi sono numerosi, perchè tento (tento) di non essere mai troppo presuntuoso.
Io ho anche una vita privata ed ultimamente il mio tempo da passare sul forum è particolarmente limitato. Il tuo titolo mi aveva stuzzicato, il tempo di leggere il resto mi mancava. Non farne una cosa personale, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ho scritto che a rinnegare il mio passato mi sentirei una senza palle, non che lo sei tu.
> Hai saltato una parte della storia: prima dell'mp di scuse ce n'è stato un altro in cui Alex raccontava cose che non avrebbe dovuto sapere, col chiaro intento di farmi capire che lui poteva renderle pubbliche.


adesso me l'hai proprio stracciato. mi hai dato dell'infame e io in pvt ti ho scritto che infame da una che aveva fatto delle cose per me schifose non me lo facevo dire. ti ho snocciolato quelle cose non per minacciarti di dirle ma perchè non ti puoi permettermi di insultare me perchè per insultare me devi essere più specchiata di me e non essendolo avendo fatto quelle cose di cui ero a conoscenza e che ti ho scritto tu non potevi certo permettertelo. insisti a scrivere che ti ho minacciato e il pvt te lo piazzo in chiaro ed integrale perchè tutti gli mp di Angelo Merkel, visto con che gente di infimo livello si ha a che fare, mi è sembrato necessario e  a questo punto non è una minaccia ma una promessa.
intelligenza superiore alla media? di superiore tu hai solo la cattiveria.


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (3 Dicembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-Pd8x6LOrA


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> adesso me l'hai proprio stracciato. mi hai dato dell'infame e io in pvt ti ho scritto che infame da una che aveva fatto delle cose per me schifose non me lo facevo dire. ti ho snocciolato quelle cose non per minacciarti di dirle ma perchè non ti puoi permettermi di insultare me perchè per insultare me devi essere più specchiata di me e non essendolo avendo fatto quelle cose di cui ero a conoscenza e che ti ho scritto tu non potevi certo permettertelo. insisti a scrivere che ti ho minacciato e il pvt te lo piazzo in chiaro ed integrale perchè tutti gli mp di Angelo Merkel, visto con che gente di infimo livello si ha a che fare, mi è sembrato necessario e  a questo punto non è una minaccia ma una promessa.
> intelligenza superiore alla media? di superiore tu hai solo la cattiveria.


La presente per dire che c'è ben più di un modo per essere infami e che promettere sputtanamenti virtuali e non solo
perchè incazzati per non si sa bene quale motivo (cioè per incomprensioni sciocche da forum) circa cose che non si dovrebbero conoscere è uno di quelli.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La presente per dire che *c'è ben più di un modo per essere infami *e che promettere sputtanamenti virtuali e non solo
> perchè incazzati per non si sa bene quale motivo (cioè per incomprensioni sciocche da forum) circa cose che non si dovrebbero conoscere è uno di quelli.


Questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La presente per dire che c'è ben più di un modo per essere infami e che promettere sputtanamenti virtuali e non solo
> perchè incazzati per non si sa bene quale motivo (cioè per incomprensioni sciocche da forum) circa cose che non si dovrebbero conoscere è uno di quelli.


IO NON HO MINACCIATO NULLA.  se devo passare lo stesso per quello che l'ha minacciata alloraì che sia perchè lo faccio seriamente. e in pubblico. io non sono incazzato per quello che fa la signora matraini, non è nulla per me ma se permetti io non mi faccio insultare da gente che fa più schifo di me. detto questo, tutto ciò è successo in pvt e invece in chiaro la signora ha scritto, cosa del tutto falsa e provabile, qualcosa che così non è stato. quindi, caso mai l'infaME è LEI CHE HA scritto una cosa falsa che nessuno avrebbe dovuto sapere visto che era successa in pvt. e francamente darmi dell'infame non è avere incomprensioni.
e per inciso infame lo sei tu e tutta la tua razza di merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> IO NON HO MINACCIATO NULLA.  se devo passare lo stesso per quello che l'ha minacciata alloraì che sia perchè lo faccio seriamente. e in pubblico. io non sono incazzato per quello che fa la signora matraini, non è nulla per me ma se permetti io non mi faccio insultare da gente che fa più schifo di me. detto questo, tutto ciò è successo in pvt e invece in chiaro la signora ha scritto, cosa del tutto falsa e provabile, qualcosa che così non è stato. quindi, caso mai l'infaME è LEI CHE HA scritto una cosa falsa che nessuno avrebbe dovuto sapere visto che era successa in pvt. e francamente darmi dell'infame non è avere incomprensioni.
> e per inciso infame lo sei tu e tutta la tua razza di merda.


Per la verità stai minacciando anche adesso. Te lo faccio notare perchè poi magari non te ne rendi conto e scrivi che non è vero.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità stai minacciando anche adesso. Te lo faccio notare perchè poi magari non te ne rendi conto e scrivi che non è vero.


ma sai leggere o no? l'ho già scritto IO che A QUESTO PUNTO visto che devo passare per chi minaccia il minacciatore lo faccio sul serio. E SEMPRE VISTO che la tua amica lo ha ribadito un'altra volta, non ho più remore e scrupoli a spiattellarglielo sul serio.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma sai leggere o no? l'ho già scritto IO che A QUESTO PUNTO visto che devo passare per chi minaccia il minacciatore lo faccio sul serio. E SEMPRE VISTO che la tua amica lo ha ribadito un'altra volta, non ho più remore e scrupoli a spiattellarglielo sul serio.


se dovesse ancora ribadirlo ulteriormente. a me non frega un cazzo di scrivere nulla ma come le ho già scritto non mi faccio trattare in nessun modo e maniera insultante da una persona del genere e se l'unica maniera per trattarla allo stesso modo è spiattellare i suoi cazzi A QUESTO PUNTO nessuno scrupolo. e adesso, joey, vedi di mollarmi alla grande. Grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma sai leggere o no? l'ho già scritto IO che A QUESTO PUNTO visto che devo passare per chi minaccia il minacciatore lo faccio sul serio. E SEMPRE VISTO che la tua amica lo ha ribadito un'altra volta, non ho più remore e scrupoli a spiattellarglielo sul serio.


Mi pare che tu abbia l'espressione "a questo punto" talmente facile che probabilmente minacceresti pure il povero barista che, distrattamente, dovesse dimenticarsi il cioccolatino insieme al caffè.


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se dovesse ancora ribadirlo ulteriormente. a me non frega un cazzo di scrivere nulla ma come le ho già scritto non mi faccio trattare in nessun modo e maniera insultante da una persona del genere e se l'unica maniera per trattarla allo stesso modo è spiattellare i suoi cazzi A QUESTO PUNTO nessuno scrupolo. e adesso, joey, vedi di mollarmi alla grande. Grazie


falla finita


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> falla finita


altrimenti?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se dovesse ancora ribadirlo ulteriormente. a me non frega un cazzo di scrivere nulla ma come le ho già scritto non mi faccio trattare in nessun modo e maniera insultante da una persona del genere e se l'unica maniera per trattarla allo stesso modo è spiattellare i suoi cazzi A QUESTO PUNTO nessuno scrupolo. e adesso, joey, vedi di mollarmi alla grande. Grazie


Lo sai che il concetto "migliore di me/peggiore di me" è relativistico e, diciamo, sopra una certa soglia d'età si usa ragionare un po' meno in detti termini?


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> altrimenti?


altrimenti ti rendi ancora più ridicolo


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu abbia l'espressione "a questo punto" talmente facile che probabilmente minacceresti pure il povero barista che, distrattamente, dovesse dimenticarsi il cioccolatino insieme al caffè.


senti stronzo, se avessi voluto farlo lo avrei fatto da tempo visto che sono cose vecchie di anni e mesi. quindi vedi di mollarmi tu e la tua amichetta che ti difendi così strenuamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senti stronzo, se avessi voluto farlo lo avrei fatto da tempo visto che sono cose vecchie di anni e mesi. quindi vedi di mollarmi tu e la tua amichetta che ti difendi così strenuamente.


Infatti la sfiga del minacciare è che ad un certo punto, se spifferi quello che hai da spifferare, non puoi più farlo. Mannaggia, vè?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai che il concetto "migliore di me/peggiore di me" è relativistico e, diciamo, sopra una certa soglia d'età si usa ragionare un po' meno in detti termini?


tu pensa ai cazzi tuoi che quello che io so o non so non lo sono. tu comportati come meglio credi e io faccio altrettanto che tu non hai nulla da insegnarmi. proprio nulla. e in quanto ad infami che spiattellano cose private la tua amichetta è in prima fila. quindi che io lo minacci (ORA E SOLO ORA) e lei lo faccia quando si incontra al di fuori di questo forum con i suoi/sue amiche francamente che proprio tu venga a rinfacciarmi una cosa del genere è paradossale. Ma capisco che tira più un pelo di figa che un carro di buoi e che quindi tu rientri in questo perfetto stereotipo mi pare evidente. Ma non venire a rompere i coglioni a me per fare bella figura.trovati qualcun altro con cui duellare per fare il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura con la tua principessina di terz'ordine.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato 79 ha detto:


> altrimenti ti rendi ancora più ridicolo


hai detto la tua cazzata. adesso puoi anche sparire, la tua utilità si è esaurita per questa sera


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti la sfiga del minacciare è che ad un certo punto, se spifferi quello che hai da spifferare, non puoi più farlo. Mannaggia, vè?


è inutile che ci provi e riprovi, manco a difenderla te la smolla. gli fai schifo, mi spiace.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu pensa ai cazzi tuoi che quello che io so o non so non lo sono. tu comportati come meglio credi e io faccio altrettanto che tu non hai nulla da insegnarmi. proprio nulla. e in quanto ad infami che spiattellano cose private la tua amichetta è in prima fila. quindi che io lo minacci (ORA E SOLO ORA) e lei lo faccia quando si incontra al di fuori di questo forum con i suoi/sue amiche francamente che proprio tu venga a rinfacciarmi una cosa del genere è paradossale. Ma capisco che tira più un pelo di figa che un carro di buoi e che quindi tu rientri in questo perfetto stereotipo mi pare evidente. Ma non venire a rompere i coglioni a me per fare bella figura.trovati qualcun altro con cui duellare per fare il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura con la tua principessina di terz'ordine.


Più che altro, trovo realmente singolare il fatto che tu rinfacci a lei di spiattellare cose private in altra sede quando tu stesso minacci di raccontare cose di lei che, mi pare d'aver capito, non dovresti proprio conoscere. Vedi che, quindi, il concetto di "migliore di me/peggiore di me" è del tutto relativo? Senza contare che non è che devo scoparmi nessuno e quello che ti scrivo lo scrivo più che altro per diletto personale. Io penso che se ti conoscessi dal vivo ti darei anche amichevoli pacche sulla schiena, oltre che offrirti un pacchetto di caramelle che so che ti piacciono (o perlomeno piacciono a tutti i bimbi).


----------



## Non Registrato 79 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu pensa ai cazzi tuoi che quello che io so o non so non lo sono. tu comportati come meglio credi e io faccio altrettanto che tu non hai nulla da insegnarmi. proprio nulla. e in quanto ad infami che spiattellano cose private la tua amichetta è in prima fila. quindi che io lo minacci (ORA E SOLO ORA) e lei lo faccia quando si incontra al di fuori di questo forum con i suoi/sue amiche francamente che proprio tu venga a rinfacciarmi una cosa del genere è paradossale. Ma capisco che tira più un pelo di figa che un carro di buoi e che quindi tu rientri in questo perfetto stereotipo mi pare evidente. Ma non venire a rompere i coglioni a me per fare bella figura.trovati qualcun altro con cui duellare per fare il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura con la tua principessina di terz'ordine.


qui ci sei solo tu che fai il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è inutile che ci provi e riprovi, manco a difenderla te la smolla. gli fai schifo, mi spiace.


Non lo metto certo in dubbio.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro, trovo realmente singolare il fatto che tu rinfacci a lei di spiattellare cose private in altra sede quando tu stesso minacci di raccontare cose di lei che, mi pare d'aver capito, non dovresti proprio conoscere. Vedi che, quindi, il concetto di "migliore di me/peggiore di me" è del tutto relativo? Senza contare che non è che devo scoparmi nessuno e quello che ti scrivo lo scrivo più che altro per diletto personale. Io penso che se ti conoscessi dal vivo ti darei anche amichevoli pacche sulla schiena, oltre che offrirti un pacchetto di caramelle che so che ti piacciono (o perlomeno piacciono a tutti i bimbi).


certo, dopo che si sono fatti tante di quelle risate alle tue spalle che ti devi scopare? e adesso, visto che non capisci un cazzo, ti lascio ai tuoi pseudobroccolamenti, morto di figa. 
Adios


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo, dopo che si sono fatti tante di quelle risate alle tue spalle che ti devi scopare? e adesso, visto che non capisci un cazzo, ti lascio ai tuoi pseudobroccolamenti, *morto di figa*.
> Adios


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhah! Sta bene, ci sta. Ci sta che io sia un morto di figa. Che, diciamo, mi si rida dietro, mica no. Tutto ok. Il riso fa buon sangue. Fatto sta, tipo, che non è che mi ci sono messo io con una che all'epoca era ancora sposata e che metteva le corna al marito. Eh no. Che, casualità, scriveva su sto forum e te l'hanno presentata proprio in virtù di questo forum. Che, altra casualità, da quel che ho capito manco è stata la prima che hai conosciuto e con la quale hai copulato sempre tramite forum. Quindi, ti ripeto: il concetto di "sono meglio io di X che è una merda" ad una certa età si supera. Tu perchè sei ancora lì?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhah! Sta bene, ci sta. Ci sta che io sia un morto di figa. Che, diciamo, mi si rida dietro, mica no. Tutto ok. Il riso fa buon sangue. Fatto sta, tipo, che non è che mi ci sono messo io con una che all'epoca era ancora sposata e che metteva le corna al marito. Eh no. Che, casualità, scriveva su sto forum e te l'hanno presentata proprio in virtù di questo forum. Che, altra casualità, da quel che ho capito manco è stata la prima che hai conosciuto e con la quale hai copulato sempre tramite forum. Quindi, ti ripeto: il concetto di "sono meglio io di X che è una merda" ad una certa età si supera. Tu perchè sei ancora lì?


io non sono/ero sposato/fidanzato. tu si. quindi si, chiaramente sei una merda più di me visto che cerchi di farti donne sposate che non hanno matrimoni in crisi. la donna di cui parli il giorno dopo che è uscita con me ha mollato il marito che l'aveva cornificata per anni. tu e chi ti cerchi di fare non avreste mai questa dignità.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non sono/ero sposato/fidanzato. tu si. quindi si, chiaramente sei una merda più di me visto che cerchi di farti donne sposate che non hanno matrimoni in crisi. la donna di cui parli il giorno dopo che è uscita con me ha mollato il marito che l'aveva cornificata per anni. tu e chi ti cerchi di fare non avreste mai questa dignità.


Quindi invece tu cerchi di scoparti quelle sposate che hanno matrimoni in crisi? Ti piace vincere facile, eh? Buongustaio, nulla da dire.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi invece tu cerchi di scoparti quelle sposate che hanno matrimoni in crisi? Ti piace vincere facile, eh? Buongustaio, nulla da dire.


io ho una relazione d'amore alla luce del sole. chi è un morto di figa che cerca di rimorchiare via pm qua sei tu. il mio corteggiamento invece che da virtuale e giochereccio e che si è trasformato in una storia a tutti gli effetti col tempo è stato fatto in chiaro. dignità. parola  sconosciuta a te e chi ti cerchi di trombare raccontando in pm quanto sei eccezionale come scopatore. e che oltretutto ti ha trovato ridicolo. di me invece ci si è innamorati. cioccolata e merda. e io sono la cioccolata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo scambio di mp si era concluso con una richiesta spontanea (e sentita) di scuse da parte sua. E con la tua disponibilità ad accordargliele.
> 
> Dire in seguito a tutto il forum che ti ha minacciato privatamente, senza definire il perchè e il per come, è stata una vigliaccata gratuita. Per come la vedo io.
> 
> ...


Non metto in dubbio che tu non faccia le cose con malignità.
Di solito non faccio processi alle intenzioni e per come ti conosco questo tuo post sarebbe veramente in grado di convincermi a rivedere la mia posizione.
A pensare che potesse non trattarsi di una minaccia e che potrei aver frainteso i suoi insulti, che comunque c'erano. A scusarmi per quella che è stata vissuta come una vigliaccata.
Però come vedi, Alex non ha la stessa pazienza: se entro cinque minuti non rispondi,ricomincia. Con la stessa modalità usata altre volte.
Anche con molta buona volontà è difficile fraintendere questo atteggiamento.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ho una relazione d'amore alla luce del sole. chi è un morto di figa che cerca di rimorchiare via pm qua sei tu. il mio corteggiamento invece che da virtuale e giochereccio e che si è trasformato in una storia a tutti gli effetti col tempo è stato fatto in chiaro. dignità. parola  sconosciuta a te e chi ti cerchi di trombare raccontando in pm quanto sei eccezionale come scopatore. e che oltretutto ti ha trovato ridicolo. di me invece ci si è innamorati. cioccolata e merda. e io sono la cioccolata


Oh, ma io non racconto nulla via pm che non dica anche sul forum. Tranquillo. In effetti se dovessi adottare il tuo sistema, se dovessi scendere al tuo livello diciamo, potrei scrivere che, rispetto a te, sono di gran lunga più intelligente, sveglio, affascinante, nonchè dotato e bello. Però...però, io per tua fortuna non ti somiglio. Vedi, io con te ci dialogo. Perchè cerco di tenere presente che ho a che fare con qualcuno, fondamentalmente, di poco sviluppato a livello emotivo, se non cerebrale. Tu hai una storia alla luce del Sole non per merito tuo, ma perchè lei, il Sole appunto, ha deciso di lasciare il marito. Altrimenti, amico mio, non sarebbe affatto così. E tu, fidati, in tutto questo sei molto relativo, come dire. Senza contare che i corteggiamenti via pm, prima di Sole che ricordo non è stata l'unica, li hai fatti proprio tu, con donne sposate che poi sono rimaste tali ed anche separate. Io via pm alla meno peggio dialogo, e tutt'al più vengo corteggiato. E' un filo diverso. Ma comunque. Per la parte dell'innamoramento non infierisco che non mi pare il caso. Vabbè, ciao dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio che tu non faccia le cose con malignità.
> Di solito non faccio processi alle intenzioni e per come ti conosco questo tuo post sarebbe veramente in grado di convincermi a rivedere la mia posizione.
> A pensare che potesse non trattarsi di una minaccia e che potrei aver frainteso i suoi insulti, che comunque c'erano. A scusarmi per quella che è stata vissuta come una vigliaccata.
> Però come vedi, Alex non ha la stessa pazienza: se entro cinque minuti non rispondi,ricomincia. Con la stessa modalità usata altre volte.
> Anche con molta buona volontà è difficile fraintendere questo atteggiamento.


ascoltami bene. ti ho teso la mano più di una volta e ti ho anche fatto capire che c'è sempre stato un fraintendimento di fondo. tu hai scritto che hai sempre mal sopportato Sole e alla luce di questo di conseguenza ti sei sempre comportata. benissimo, che comportamento ti puoi aspettare? un tappeto rosso? posso comportarmi anche lealmente con persone che comunque so che sbagliano ma non posso farmi insultare e criticare quando il mio comportamento è specchiato e di conseguenza mi comporto. fai esattamente quello che faccio. solo che io, essendo trasparente e più rozzo di te lo faccio anche in chiaro tu no. ma francamente storcere il naso e criticare me per comportamenti che anche tu hai o hai avuto è insopportabile. compreso il cane da guardia che si è sguinzagliato (da solo per carità) per venirti a difendere su una cosa del tutto falsa che continui a ribadire da tempo. e mi difendo come posso. sbagliando forse ma questo è il mio modo. deprecabile. ma non meno deprecabile di altri. ti invito a riflettere su quello che ti ho scritto qualche tempo fa. non perchè tu mi interessi particolarmente o mi interessi avere ragione o avere un rapporto (anche virtuale qui sul forum) con te. quello che hai fatto tu lo hai fatto. quello che hai ricevuto lo hai ricevuto. guardati intorno e pensa solo se quello che sai corrisponde a tutta la verità e realtà. poi puoi anche non farlo, a me non interessa. basta che eviti di tirare frecciatine ad ogni piè sospinto però, che la misura per quanto mi riguarda è colma.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma io non racconto nulla via pm che non dica anche sul forum. Tranquillo. In effetti se dovessi adottare il tuo sistema, se dovessi scendere al tuo livello diciamo, potrei scrivere che, rispetto a te, sono di gran lunga più intelligente, sveglio, affascinante, nonchè dotato e bello. Però...però, io per tua fortuna non ti somiglio. Vedi, io con te ci dialogo. Perchè cerco di tenere presente che ho a che fare con qualcuno, fondamentalmente, di poco sviluppato a livello emotivo, se non cerebrale. Tu hai una storia alla luce del Sole non per merito tuo, ma perchè lei, il Sole appunto, ha deciso di lasciare il marito. Altrimenti, amico mio, non sarebbe affatto così. E tu, fidati, in tutto questo sei molto relativo, come dire. Senza contare che i corteggiamenti via pm, prima di Sole che ricordo non è stata l'unica, li hai fatti proprio tu, con donne sposate che poi sono rimaste tali ed anche separate. Io via pm alla meno peggio dialogo, e tutt'al più vengo corteggiato. E' un filo diverso. Ma comunque. Per la parte dell'innamoramento non infierisco che non mi pare il caso. Vabbè, ciao dai.


prima di parlare informati che fai solo figuracce. mai iniziato storie con persone sposate che ritenessi tali o che si ritenessero tali loro. ma se sai qualcosa che non so ti esorto a scriverlo in chiaro. mica ho qualcosa da nascondere, io.


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma io non racconto nulla via pm che non dica anche sul forum. Tranquillo. In effetti se dovessi adottare il tuo sistema, se dovessi scendere al tuo livello diciamo, potrei scrivere che, rispetto a te, sono di gran lunga più intelligente, sveglio, affascinante, nonchè dotato e bello. Però...però, io per tua fortuna non ti somiglio. Vedi, io con te ci dialogo. Perchè cerco di tenere presente che ho a che fare con qualcuno, fondamentalmente, di poco sviluppato a livello emotivo, se non cerebrale. Tu hai una storia alla luce del Sole non per merito tuo, ma perchè lei, il Sole appunto, ha deciso di lasciare il marito. Altrimenti, amico mio, non sarebbe affatto così. E tu, fidati, *in tutto questo sei molto relativo, come dire*. Senza contare che i corteggiamenti via pm, prima di Sole che ricordo non è stata l'unica, li hai fatti proprio tu, con donne sposate che poi sono rimaste tali ed anche separate. Io via pm alla meno peggio dialogo, e tutt'al più vengo corteggiato. E' un filo diverso. Ma comunque. *Per la parte dell'innamoramento non infierisco che non mi pare il caso*. Vabbè, ciao dai.


Ma ci mancherebbe altro che uno che non mi ha mai conosciuta nè vista in faccia avesse un'opinione sul mio innamoramento.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prima di parlare informati che fai solo figuracce. mai iniziato storie con persone sposate *che ritenessi tali o che si ritenessero tali loro*. ma se sai qualcosa che non so ti esorto a scriverlo in chiaro. mica ho qualcosa da nascondere, io.


Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ah bè. Shhhh. Sono una tomba. Di me ti puoi fidare. Ti ho detto che non sono come te, no? E allora! At salut', mi suggeriscono dalla regia, e tanto basta.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma io non racconto nulla via pm che non dica anche sul forum. Tranquillo. In effetti se dovessi adottare il tuo sistema, se dovessi scendere al tuo livello diciamo, potrei scrivere che, rispetto a te, sono di gran lunga più intelligente, sveglio, affascinante, nonchè dotato e bello. Però...però, io per tua fortuna non ti somiglio. Vedi, io con te ci dialogo. Perchè cerco di tenere presente che ho a che fare con qualcuno, fondamentalmente, di poco sviluppato a livello emotivo, se non cerebrale. Tu hai una storia alla luce del Sole non per merito tuo, ma perchè lei, il Sole appunto, ha deciso di lasciare il marito. Altrimenti, amico mio, non sarebbe affatto così. E tu, fidati, in tutto questo sei molto relativo, come dire. Senza contare che i corteggiamenti via pm, prima di Sole che ricordo non è stata l'unica, li hai fatti proprio tu, con donne sposate che poi sono rimaste tali ed anche separate. Io via pm alla meno peggio dialogo, e tutt'al più vengo corteggiato. E' un filo diverso. Ma comunque. Per la parte dell'innamoramento non infierisco che non mi pare il caso. Vabbè, ciao dai.


ah ciccio, dimenticavo. perchè tutte queste cose che dici anche in chiaro non le fai leggere anche a tua moglie? ti si chiude il buco del culo anche a te al solo pensiero come ad altri che hai criticato, eh?
vai a dormire che ne hai bisogno....


----------



## Sole (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma io non racconto nulla via pm che non dica anche sul forum. Tranquillo. In effetti se dovessi adottare il tuo sistema, se dovessi scendere al tuo livello diciamo, potrei scrivere che, rispetto a te, *sono di gran lunga più intelligente, sveglio, affascinante, nonchè dotato e bello. Però...però, io per tua fortuna non ti somiglio*. Vedi, io con te ci dialogo. Perchè cerco di tenere presente che ho a che fare con qualcuno, fondamentalmente, di poco sviluppato a livello emotivo, se non cerebrale. Tu hai una storia alla luce del Sole non per merito tuo, ma perchè lei, il Sole appunto, ha deciso di lasciare il marito. Altrimenti, amico mio, non sarebbe affatto così. E tu, fidati, in tutto questo sei molto relativo, come dire. Senza contare che i corteggiamenti via pm, prima di Sole che ricordo non è stata l'unica, li hai fatti proprio tu, con donne sposate che poi sono rimaste tali ed anche separate. Io via pm alla meno peggio dialogo, e tutt'al più vengo corteggiato. E' un filo diverso. Ma comunque. Per la parte dell'innamoramento non infierisco che non mi pare il caso. Vabbè, ciao dai.


Tua moglie è una donna fortunata. La invidiamo un po' tutte in effetti


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ah bè. Shhhh. Sono una tomba. Di me ti puoi fidare. Ti ho detto che non sono come te, no? E allora! At salut', mi suggeriscono dalla regia, e tanto basta.


ma guarda che è facile buttare lì una cosa insinuante e lasciare intendere. psicologia spicciola....mi aspettavo molto di più da te. una chiarezza. una trasparenza. scrivi se sai. sei una vera delusione. da cotanta intelligenza mi aspettavo un po' di coraggio. mi hai fatto cadere le braccia. hai presente mimì metallurgico quando scopre che la moglie lo ha tradito e dopo il primo momento di incazzatura sapendo i dettagli è profondamente deluso? bene, fai conto che io sia mimi e tu rosalia. alla pari di una donnetta. che pena


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah ciccio, dimenticavo. perchè tutte queste cose che dici anche in chiaro non le fai leggere anche a tua moglie? ti si chiude il buco del culo anche a te al solo pensiero come ad altri che hai criticato, eh?
> vai a dormire che ne hai bisogno....


Che ho criticato? Boh, io eventualmente trovo da dire qualcosa caso per caso, non per partito preso come fai tu. Traditi o traditori per me non fa molta differenza, ma d'altra parte non siamo uguali io e te e mi pare d'avertelo pure spiegato. Sai che c'è, comunque? Che siamo su un forum sul tradimento. Non dovrebbe quindi  stupirti più di tanto se tra i tanti ci sia pure chi tradisce, come nel  caso di qualcuna che hai rimorchiato quissù. Capita.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> comunque ho conosciuto il sesso per il sesso, ma mai l'amore senza desiderio. non che interessi, lo so


:girlhaha:verdolato.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma guarda che è facile buttare lì una cosa insinuante e lasciare intendere. psicologia spicciola....mi aspettavo molto di più da te. *una chiarezza. una trasparenza. *scrivi se sai. sei una vera delusione. da cotanta intelligenza mi aspettavo un po' di coraggio. mi hai fatto cadere le braccia. hai presente mimì metallurgico quando scopre che la moglie lo ha tradito e dopo il primo momento di incazzatura sapendo i dettagli è profondamente deluso? bene, fai conto che io sia mimi e tu rosalia. alla pari di una donnetta. che pena


Nu nu, che sei matto? E poi come ti lascio intendere più? Tu m'insegni che poi se dico come faccio a minacciare di dire? Eh no, per una volta hai ragione, devo dartene atto. Raccogli le braccia che devi rispondere, dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ho criticato? Boh, io eventualmente trovo da dire qualcosa caso per caso, non per partito preso come fai tu. Traditi o traditori per me non fa molta differenza, ma d'altra parte non siamo uguali io e te e mi pare d'avertelo pure spiegato. Sai che c'è, comunque? Che siamo su un forum sul tradimento. Non dovrebbe quindi  stupirti più di tanto se tra i tanti ci sia pure chi tradisce, come nel  caso di qualcuna che hai rimorchiato quissù. Capita.


ammesso e non concesso che sia vero almeno io ci sono riuscito. tu ci hai provato e ti hanno riso dietro e ancora lo fanno. capita quando sei una mezza sega, ma non te la prendere. sei in perfetta compagnia. di mezze seghe siete in tanti, tranquillo.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Non metto in dubbio che tu non faccia le cose con malignità.
> Di solito non faccio processi alle intenzioni e per come ti conosco questo tuo post sarebbe veramente in grado di convincermi a rivedere la mia posizione.*
> A pensare che potesse non trattarsi di una minaccia e che potrei aver frainteso i suoi insulti, che comunque c'erano. A scusarmi per quella che è stata vissuta come una vigliaccata.
> Però come vedi, Alex non ha la stessa pazienza: se entro cinque minuti non rispondi,ricomincia. Con la stessa modalità usata altre volte.
> Anche con molta buona volontà è difficile fraintendere questo atteggiamento.


Ecco, questa è la cosa che mi amareggia di più.

Perchè se io qui sopra da parte tua avessi letto non dico disponibilità, ma almeno indifferenza, io penso che ci saremmo spiegate e chiarite già da un pezzo.

Ma leggere certe cose qui sopra da una persona che mi ha conosciuta e ha conosciuto i miei figli mi ha fatto male.

Io mi sono allontanata e ho discusso altrove con altre persone del forum. Passati gli scazzi (calcola che ero in una fase moooolto delicata della mia vita) ho continuato a sentirle e posso dire di avere con loro un rapporto cordiale e di stima reciproca, pur nella diversità delle nostre vite e nella lontananza.

Ma da parte tua questa disponibilità a rivedere le tue posizioni non l'ho mai percepita.
Sai quante volte ho chiesto 'Ma perchè Chiara ce l'ha tanto con me? Cosa le ho fatto?'. Mai avuto risposta. Mai avuto lo stimolo a chiederlo personalmente a te, per il semplice fatto che non vedevo i presupposti per farlo: eri un muro e tutto ciò che dicevo lo prendevi nel verso sbagliato. E io avevo altro a cui pensare, alla fine.
Finchè a un certo punto è scattata la molla del 'vaffanculo', che ogni tanto scatta pure a me.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nu nu, che sei matto? E poi come ti lascio intendere più? Tu m'insegni che poi se dico come faccio a minacciare di dire? Eh no, per una volta hai ragione, devo dartene atto. Raccogli le braccia che devi rispondere, dai.


no, io non sono matto. io sono il rimorchiatore. tu invece sei quello alle cui spalle si fanno risate. con me si incazzano, litigano o hanno una storia (di che tipo lascio a te pensarlo). meglio che farle ridere di scherno, e nemmeno in faccia, alle spalle


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ammesso e non concesso che sia vero almeno io ci sono riuscito. tu ci hai provato e ti hanno riso dietro e ancora lo fanno. capita quando sei una mezza sega, ma non te la prendere. sei in perfetta compagnia. di mezze seghe siete in tanti, tranquillo.


Per la verità no. Non ci ho provato, no. Che poi mi si rida dietro, ammesso che sia vero, è un fatto della vita con cui sono disposto a convivere. Capita un po' a tutti prima o poi, che lo si sappia o meno. Non che sia un mal comune mezzo gaudio. Semplicemente, sono cosa della vita, shit happens come dicono gli anglofoni. L'importante, amico mio, è che io me la spasso con te tale et quale. Non sei d'accordo?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, io non sono matto. io sono il rimorchiatore. tu invece sei quello alle cui spalle si fanno risate. con me si incazzano, litigano o hanno una storia (di che tipo lascio a te pensarlo). meglio che farle ridere di scherno, e nemmeno in faccia, alle spalle


Nah, tu sei uno che minaccia, che straparla, che sragiona, che non ha freni di pudore e che ci prova con donne sposate in difficoltà su un forum di tradimento. E che, per lo più, non sa neanche se gli ridono davvero alle spalle. Almeno, sii onesto con te stesso. Perchè se non lo fai ci penso io.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, tu sei uno che minaccia, che straparla, che sragiona, che non ha freni di pudore e che ci prova con donne sposate in difficoltà su un forum di tradimento. E che, per lo più, non sa neanche se gli ridono davvero alle spalle. Almeno, sii onesto con te stesso. Perchè se non lo fai ci penso io.


ma va là. mezza sega. sii onesto tu. non ci ho provato AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  questa è la barzelletta del secolo. già, tu non ci provi, pensi che raccontando che sei uno scopatore provetto ti caschino ai piedi e vogliano provarti e invece ti si ride dietro. giustamente perchètu non rasenti il ridicolo, proprio lo centri in pieno. ma sii onesto,  dimmelo tu che mi si ride dietro anche a me.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, tu sei uno che minaccia, che straparla, che sragiona, che non ha freni di pudore e che *ci prova con donne sposate *in difficoltà su un forum di tradimento. E che, per lo più, non sa neanche se gli ridono davvero alle spalle. Almeno, sii onesto con te stesso. Perchè se non lo fai ci penso io.


Ma che ci prova?

Sono io che l'ho voluto fortemente e sono andata a cercarlo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma va là. mezza sega. sii onesto tu. non ci ho provato AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  questa è la barzelletta del secolo. già, tu non ci provi, pensi che raccontando che sei uno scopatore provetto ti caschino ai piedi e vogliano provarti e invece ti si ride dietro. giustamente perchètu non rasenti il ridicolo, proprio lo centri in pieno. ma sii onesto,  dimmelo tu che mi si ride dietro anche a me.


Si bè, il fatto è che con me per lo più ci provano. Che ti devo dire, sarà il fascino che mi porto dietro, chi lo sa. Fatto sta, amico leggi bene, che a) non sono venuto su questo forum per provarci con nessuna e b) è capitato che venissi broccolato io. Non che mi dispiaccia, io parlo con tutti, anche con te come vedi. Se poi capita che mi si faccia il filo tanto quanto. Mica mi spiace. Detto questo: io, via pm, racconto del sesso quello che racconto sul forum, nè più, nè meno. Non so se puoi leggere la relativa sezione o se la leggi mai comunque, ma di solito non è che scrivo altro rispetto a quello che mi capita di postare se si parla di sesso, scopate o quant'altro. 
Tieni presente, amico mio rinfanciullito, che se mi scrivi che mi si ride dietro,devo prendere per buona la parola di uno che è odiato da quegli utenti che mi riderebbero dietro, che dice quello che dice perchè gliel'ha raccontato la sua fiancè che a sua volta non è assolutamente in buoni rapporti sempre con quegli utenti di cui sopra, e che mal mi sopporta a dir poco in ogni caso. Quindi capirai bene che la tua parola per me vale, boh?, poco? Eh si. Poco poco. Però, voglio dire: ci sta eh. Se anche fosse. Che problema c'è. E' solo che tu sei proprio poco credibile. E non solo per me. Ma vabbè, non che tu non lo sappia, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che ci prova?
> 
> Sono io che l'ho voluto fortemente e sono andata a cercarlo


Bè si, cercavi qualcuno con cui scopare. Niente di male, eh.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si bè, il fatto è che *con me per lo più ci provano*. Che ti devo dire, sarà il fascino che mi porto dietro, chi lo sa. Fatto sta, amico leggi bene, che a) non sono venuto su questo forum per provarci con nessuna e b) è capitato che venissi broccolato io. Non che mi dispiaccia, io parlo con tutti, anche con te come vedi. Se poi capita che mi si faccia il filo tanto quanto. Mica mi spiace. Detto questo: io, via pm, racconto del sesso quello che racconto sul forum, nè più, nè meno. Non so se puoi leggere la relativa sezione o se la leggi mai comunque, ma di solito non è che scrivo altro rispetto a quello che mi capita di postare se si parla di sesso, scopate o quant'altro.
> Tieni presente, amico mio rinfanciullito, che se mi scrivi che mi si ride dietro,devo prendere per buona la parola di uno che è odiato da quegli utenti che mi riderebbero dietro, che dice quello che dice perchè gliel'ha raccontato la sua fiancè che a sua volta non è assolutamente in buoni rapporti sempre con quegli utenti di cui sopra, e che mal mi sopporta a dir poco in ogni caso. Quindi capirai bene che la tua parola per me vale, boh?, poco? Eh si. Poco poco. Però, voglio dire: ci sta eh. Se anche fosse. Che problema c'è. E' solo che tu sei proprio poco credibile. E non solo per me. Ma vabbè, non che tu non lo sappia, no?


E com'è che non ci riescono  ?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E com'è che non ci riescono  ?


A volte si.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè si, cercavi qualcuno con cui scopare. Niente di male, eh.


Esatto. Certo. Non era l'unico disponibile eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Esatto. Certo. Non era l'unico disponibile eh.


L'unico no, magari il primo sottomano si.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte si.


Ah bè, meno male, viste le energie che spendi qui sopra


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si bè, il fatto è che con me per lo più ci provano. Che ti devo dire, sarà il fascino che mi porto dietro, chi lo sa. Fatto sta, amico leggi bene, che a) non sono venuto su questo forum per provarci con nessuna e b) è capitato che venissi broccolato io. Non che mi dispiaccia, io parlo con tutti, anche con te come vedi. Se poi capita che mi si faccia il filo tanto quanto. Mica mi spiace. Detto questo: io, via pm, racconto del sesso quello che racconto sul forum, nè più, nè meno. Non so se puoi leggere la relativa sezione o se la leggi mai comunque, ma di solito non è che scrivo altro rispetto a quello che mi capita di postare se si parla di sesso, scopate o quant'altro.
> Tieni presente, amico mio rinfanciullito, che se mi scrivi che mi si ride dietro,devo prendere per buona la parola di uno che è odiato da quegli utenti che mi riderebbero dietro, che dice quello che dice perchè gliel'ha raccontato la sua fiancè che a sua volta non è assolutamente in buoni rapporti sempre con quegli utenti di cui sopra, e che mal mi sopporta a dir poco in ogni caso. Quindi capirai bene che la tua parola per me vale, boh?, poco? Eh si. Poco poco. Però, voglio dire: ci sta eh. Se anche fosse. Che problema c'è. E' solo che tu sei proprio poco credibile. E non solo per me. Ma vabbè, non che tu non lo sappia, no?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH....sto male....grazie per le sincere risate che mi stai facendo fare. hai perso la tua lucidità....che vorrà dire? vediamo...che ti girano i coglioni AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
per lo meno io ti rido in faccia


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unico no, magari il primo sottomano si.


Eh no. Ce n'erano altri. Molto più a portata di mano, tra l'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah bè, meno male, viste le energie che spendi qui sopra


Sul forum dici? Mah, relativamente poche. Non che mi sforzi particolarmente. Anzi di sera non ci sono mai. E' che l'amore tuo mi tira da morire ed oggi ho fatto uno strappo alla regola, sai com'è.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul forum dici? Mah, relativamente poche. Non che mi sforzi particolarmente. Anzi di sera non ci sono mai. E' che *l'amore tuo mi tira da morire* ed oggi ho fatto uno strappo alla regola, sai com'è.


Eh lo so, ha un fascino tutto suo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH....sto male....grazie per le sincere risate che mi stai facendo fare. hai perso la tua lucidità....che vorrà dire? vediamo...che ti girano i coglioni AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> per lo meno io ti rido in faccia


Ma prego, ci mancherebbe amico.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh no. Ce n'erano altri. Molto più a portata di mano, tra l'altro.


E probabilmente non disponibili.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unico no, magari il primo sottomano si.


pensa te che tua moglie (non una sconosciuta) ti ha sottomano e invece stai qui....lei che ti conosce non ci prova, vorra dire qualcosa. che millanti e sei una mezza sega, ad esempio ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh lo so, ha un fascino tutto suo


Hai visto? E' vero, particolarissimo. Tipo, non so, maschione macho però bambino ingenuo e tenero dentro. Un mx letale.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E probabilmente non disponibili.


No no, disponibilissimi, figurati.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensa te che tua moglie (non una sconosciuta) ti ha sottomano e invece stai qui....lei che ti conosce non ci prova, vorra dire qualcosa. che millanti e sei una mezza sega, ad esempio ahahahahahahahah


Infatti qui, come scrivevo, di solito non ci sono mai a quest'ora. Ma stasera mi tiri più tu, che posso farci.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, disponibilissimi, figurati.


Mmm?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E probabilmente non disponibili.


arranca arranca
ahahahahahahahahahahh
ti girano i coglioni e stai cercando di dirle che è una disperata cessa
ahahahahahahahahahahah
che patetico....
ma capisco che con qualcuno te la devi prendere se scopri che ti si trova ridicolo. ti capisco. hai scoperto che quaLCUNO PENSA (GIUSTAMENTE )CHE SEI UNA MEZZa sega e allora ti girano. comprendo. comincio a provare compassione....
ma no che compassione, sei ridicolo ahahhahahahhahahhaah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> arranca arranca
> ahahahahahahahahahahh
> *ti girano i coglioni e stai cercando di dirle che è una disperata cessa*
> ahahahahahahahahahahah
> ...


Ma veramente no. Manco per nulla. Ammazza, a deduzioni stai messo forte, Sherlock.


----------



## Ilaria. (4 Dicembre 2012)

Chi sarebbe che ride o rideva dietro a Joey Blow? Mi dicono che a quanto pare c'ero anch'io e non mi pare proprio


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti qui, come scrivevo, di solito non ci sono mai a quest'ora. Ma stasera mi tiri più tu, che posso farci.


questa non è un'attenuante ma un'aggravante.
e questo significa
a) sei patetico
b) che ti girano i coglioni come il minipimer


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa non è un'attenuante ma un'aggravante.
> e questo significa
> a) sei patetico
> b) che ti girano i coglioni come il minipimer


Mannò, invece. Perchè a) ammesso che io sia patetico non immagino cosa tu possa essere e b) io per la verità sono tutto bello garrulo ed arzillo, giacchè non vedo proprio la necessità di farmi girare i coglioni su qualcosa che trovo immensamente gustoso e croccante come un forum tipo questo, con casi umani divertenti da seguire tipo te. Quindi eccoci qua. Però in effetti tra un po' stacco. Ho sonno, però non voglio andare a dormire, come quei bambini che hanno trovato il loro giocattolino preferito, che poi per me saresti tu. Prometti che ci sarai anche domani per me? EDDAI PROMETTI!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ilaria. ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe che ride o rideva dietro a Joey Blow? Mi dicono che a quanto pare c'ero anch'io e non mi pare proprio


CAZZO! Questa sì che è una rivelazione, fermate le rotative.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, invece. Perchè a) ammesso che io sia patetico non immagino cosa tu possa essere e b) io per la verità sono tutto bello garrulo ed arzillo, giacchè non vedo proprio la necessità di farmi girare i coglioni su qualcosa che trovo immensamente gustoso e croccante come un forum tipo questo, con casi umani divertenti da seguire tipo te. Quindi eccoci qua. Però in effetti tra un po' stacco. Ho sonno, però non voglio andare a dormire, come quei bambini che hanno trovato il loro giocattolino preferito, che poi per me saresti tu. Prometti che ci sarai anche domani per me? EDDAI PROMETTI!!!


ho già capito che ti girano i coglioni a mille, non c'è bisogno di questi post farneticanti per dimostrarmelo ulteriormente. potresti andare avanti su, capita. ti sei reso ridicolo, che sarà mai?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *ho già capito che ti girano i coglioni a mille*, non c'è bisogno di questi post farneticanti per dimostrarmelo ulteriormente. potresti andare avanti su, capita. ti sei reso ridicolo, che sarà mai?


Ahahahahahahahahahhah! Hai capito tutto, non c'è che dire. Sempre sul pezzo. Senti, ma non ti avevo detto che a deduzione spacchi? Vabbè. Dai oh, domani insieme di nuovo. Che figata, merda santa.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahhah! Hai capito tutto, non c'è che dire. Sempre sul pezzo. Senti, ma non ti avevo detto che a deduzione spacchi? Vabbè. Dai oh, domani insieme di nuovo. Che figata, merda santa.


ahahahahahhahah pure la risata isterica......minchia come ti girano i coglioni ahahahhahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahahahahahhahah pure la risata isterica......minchia come ti girano i coglioni ahahahhahaha


Mannò, che isterica. E' una sequenza di a ed h, tipo la tua. Si usa per ridere su internet, hai presente? Bè, credo di si, la stai usando anche tu. Dopotutto sono solo un miliardo di post che ti dico che mi piaci, che con te ci sto bene, che mi fai ridere e blablabla. Ho anche scritto che hai fascino. Correggo: tanto fascino, anzi. Pieno di argomenti, zeppo di arguzia, straripante di intelligenza. Bello, bello, bello. Vabbè. Temo di dover dormire, però. Ho dei limiti, dopotutto. Maledetto sonno. Anche perchè poi ti avviti sulla cosa _"eheheheheh! Ti girano i coglioni, eheheheheheheh!!!"_ e poi mi comincio ad annoiare. Ti preferisco quando ricatti, minacci, sbraiti, offendi, bestemmi, auguri tumori e malattie random. Allora si, cazzo. Ma così, insomma dai. Magari sarà il sonno anche per te. Io immagino che sei uno coscienzioso che lavora sodo e che dal vivo è bello, sorridente, umile e che si fa i cazzi suoi. Educato, ben vestito. Sempre a posto. Un vero signorino, ecco. Ok, oh: buonanotte. E grazie piccolo, TVB.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, che isterica. E' una sequenza di a ed h, tipo la tua. Si usa per ridere su internet, hai presente? Bè, credo di si, la stai usando anche tu. Dopotutto sono solo un miliardo di post che ti dico che mi piaci, che con te ci sto bene, che mi fai ridere e blablabla. Ho anche scritto che hai fascino. Correggo: tanto fascino, anzi. Pieno di argomenti, zeppo di arguzia, straripante di intelligenza. Bello, bello, bello. Vabbè. Temo di dover dormire, però. Ho dei limiti, dopotutto. Maledetto sonno. Anche perchè poi ti avviti sulla cosa _"eheheheheh! Ti girano i coglioni, eheheheheheheh!!!"_ e poi mi comincio ad annoiare. Ti preferisco quando ricatti, minacci, sbraiti, offendi, bestemmi, auguri tumori e malattie random. Allora si, cazzo. Ma così, insomma dai. Magari sarà il sonno anche per te. Io immagino che sei uno coscienzioso che lavora sodo e che dal vivo è bello, sorridente, umile e che si fa i cazzi suoi. Educato, ben vestito. Sempre a posto. Un vero signorino, ecco. Ok, oh: buonanotte. E grazie piccolo, TVB.


massì....ti ripeto, capita di passare per mezza sega se lo sei...ma non ti devi preoccupare, siete tanti. non ti si nota così molto, non sei la mezza sega più mezza sega di tutti. stai sereno, minipimer


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

comunque l'assassino è il maggiordomo.


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



Tebe ha detto:


> comunque l'assassino è il maggiordomo.


Troppo scontato


----------



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Troppo scontato


e lo so. Mi adeguavo ai toni. Stai leggendo qualcosa di nuovo?
Io no.

sei insonne?


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessualel sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



Tebe ha detto:


> e lo so. Mi adeguavo ai toni. Stai leggendo qualcosa di nuovo?
> Io no.
> 
> sei insonne?


Alla fine sono crollata....solo un po' d'ansia


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Alla fine sono crollata....*solo un po' d'ansia*


Ancora? Dai oh.


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale -sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora? Dai oh.


Sto andando ora


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, disponibilissimi, figurati.


Beh.... boccaccia mia statte zitta..... mmmmmhhhhh !!!!!

Cerea


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2012)

il mio nome è joey black...ma chi è che lo corteggia?ma come state messe?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio nome è joey black...ma chi è che lo corteggia?ma come state messe?:rotfl:



Ou, mi piace che devi sempre intervenire perchè ti sto simpatico e vuoi darmi il tuo contributo di solidarietà. Lo so che mi vuoi bene. Ma anche tu sei una specialona con un posto tutto tuo nel mio cuoricino di pietra, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sto andando ora


Daje.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sto andando ora



dove vai cara?


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, mi piace che devi sempre intervenire perchè ti sto simpatico e vuoi darmi il tuo contributo di solidarietà. Lo so che mi vuoi bene. *Ma anche tu sei una specialona con un posto tutto tuo nel mio cuoricino di pietra, te lo assicuro*.



vero, quoto!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, quoto!:mrgreen:


cosa c'entri tu?


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa c'entri tu?



niente, leggo e si vede


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh.... boccaccia mia statte zitta..... mmmmmhhhhh !!!!!
> 
> Cerea


vediamo di fare chiudere pure 'sto thread.
poi non mi si venga a dire che non devo augurare che questo tipo di persone non debba vedere TUTTI i propri cari sterminati lentamente e dolorosamente dopidichè fare la stessa fine. anzi peggio, se possibile. aspetto querele. con ansia.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vediamo di fare chiudere pure 'sto thread.
> poi non mi si venga a dire che non devo augurare che questo tipo di persone non debba vedere TUTTI i propri cari sterminati lentamente e dolorosamente dopidichè fare la stessa fine. anzi peggio, se possibile. aspetto querele. con ansia.


Il male non si augura a nessuno.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh.... boccaccia mia statte zitta..... mmmmmhhhhh !!!!!
> 
> Cerea


Toh, il mio amico 

Hai salutato i tuoi amici su fb stamattina? Hai fatto la parte della persona corretta e equilibrata prima di venire qui a sputare la tua dose di veleno su di me, come fai da mesi?

Tu conosci cose di me che non dovresti sapere? E stai velatamente minacciando di raccontarle? Chi te le ha dette? La differenza tra te e Alex è che tu vieni qui a diffamare e minacciare da mesi...ma  da anonimo. Me, tra l'altro, che non ti ho mai insultato o offeso.

Ma non c'è bisogno che vi si auguri morte e malattie. Aggiungo pure questo alla lista dei tuoi precedenti messaggi e domani vedró di togliermi qualche soddisfazione nelle sedi opportune.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il male non si augura a nessuno.


Vero. Ma soprattutto è assolutamente inutile. Sono parole vuote che, per quanto pesanti, non cambiano la realtá di una virgola.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Ma*

A me viene da ridere!Alcuni di voi confondono l'amore con l'affettività,quando provi l'amore con la A maiuscola ti girano parecchio i coglioni a non aver l'esclusività.. poche storie!Esistono varie forme d'amore,certamente,amo la mia squadra di calcio,la mia macchina,i miei canarini,il pesce rosso,ma cosa c'entra?La similitudine del mangiare al ristorante invece che a casa  è incommetabile, chi ci ha preparato la cena con amore dovrebbe sapere che  preferiamo mangiare al ristorante o no?Se preferisci andare al ristorante,e cambiare ristorante spesso, meglio che lasci chi ti prepara la cena..ma è un concetto troppo alto per chi ama raccontarsi stronzate da 20enne!!Trovo gli insulti dei non registrati vigliacchi e codardi,ed è in malafede che per mesi gli ha fatto da sponda...!


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me viene da ridere!Alcuni di voi confondono l'amore con l'affettività,quando provi l'amore con la A maiuscola ti girano parecchio i coglioni a non aver l'esclusività.. poche storie!Esistono varie forme d'amore,certamente,amo la mia squadra di calcio,la mia macchina,i miei canarini,il pesce rosso,ma cosa c'entra?La similitudine del mangiare al ristorante invece che a casa  è incommetabile, chi ci ha preparato la cena con amore dovrebbe sapere che  preferiamo mangiare al ristorante o no?Se preferisci andare al ristorante,e cambiare ristorante spesso, meglio che lasci chi ti prepara la cena..ma è un concetto troppo alto per chi ama raccontarsi stronzate da 20enne!!*Trovo gli insulti dei non registrati vigliacchi e codardi*,ed è in malafede che per mesi gli ha fatto da sponda...!


Già. Maggiormente poi se questi non registrati sono in realtà utenti che ti conoscono, conoscono la tua faccia e il tuo nome, magari sanno cose intime di te che non dovrebbero sapere e ogni 3/4 settimane scrivono qui per ricordarti che le sanno. Il tutto per cosa? Non l'ho capito ancora, non ci arrivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Già. Maggiormente poi se questi non registrati sono in realtà utenti che ti conoscono, conoscono la tua faccia e il tuo nome, magari sanno cose intime di te che non dovrebbero sapere e ogni 3/4 settimane scrivono qui per ricordarti che le sanno. Il tutto per cosa? Non l'ho capito ancora, non ci arrivo.


Esercizio di potere a livello infimo. Godono nel provocare timore, nel suscitare curiosità morbose, nel  fare vedere che SANNO. Pettegolezzo come arma di potere... non mi sembra nè desueto nè strano, guardando la realtà che ci circonda.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il male non si augura a nessuno.


Hai ragione. ma nemmeno il male si fa. quindi? Come la vogliamo mettere?
Angelo


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Esercizio di potere a livello infimo. Godono nel provocare timore, nel suscitare curiosità morbose, nel  fare vedere che SANNO. Pettegolezzo come arma di potere... non mi sembra nè desueto nè strano, guardando la realtà che ci circonda.


Non sembra strano nemmeno a me, in generale.

Mi sembra strano quando l'oggetto di questo trattamento sono io che, fino a un mese fa circa, ero in pace con tutti e ho sempre cercato di capire le ragioni di tutti, senza scrivere mezza riga nè di offesa nè di scherno a nessuno, senza mai prestarmi ad alcuna polemica. Nè qui, nè altrove. Da qui la mia incomprensione per questo fenomeno che ogni tanto sente l'esigenza di palesarsi.
L'unico con cui mi sono davvero scontrata è il Conte. Ma non è lui il non registrato, ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Non sembra strano nemmeno a me, in generale.
> 
> Mi sembra strano quando l'oggetto di questo trattamento sono io che, fino a un mese fa circa, ero in pace con tutti e ho sempre cercato di capire le ragioni di tutti, senza scrivere mezza riga nè di offesa nè di scherno a nessuno, senza mai prestarmi ad alcuna polemica. Nè qui, nè altrove. Da qui la mia incomprensione per questo fenomeno che ogni tanto sente l'esigenza di palesarsi.
> L'unico con cui mi sono davvero scontrata è il Conte. Ma non è lui il non registrato, ovviamente


Ecco,la questione è proprio questa!Chi scrive insulti da non registrato,non ha il coraggio di esprimere il proprio dissenso da registrato, continuo a sostenere che bisognava prendere le distanze da certi personaggi,non fargli da sponda.....!!


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,la questione è proprio questa!Chi scrive insulti da non registrato,non ha il coraggio di esprimere il proprio dissenso da registrato, continuo a sostenere che bisognava prendere le distanze da certi personaggi,non fargli da sponda.....!!


Oscuro... mi hai quotato!!!




Tu non quoti mai!

Ti senti bene oggi??


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro... mi hai quotato!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si,tutto è perfettibile,anche un modo di essere,un modo di scrivere!Adesso mi accuseranno di essere uno dei Non regiustrati....vedrai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro... mi hai quotato!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ma sarà lui 
o qualcuno che si è impossessato della sua password ... ????


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> ma sarà lui
> o qualcuno che si è impossessato della sua password ... ????


Bè,fammi una domanda su uomini e donne!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sembra strano nemmeno a me, in generale.
> 
> Mi sembra strano quando l'oggetto di questo trattamento sono io che, fino a un mese fa circa, ero in pace con tutti e ho sempre cercato di capire le ragioni di tutti, senza scrivere mezza riga nè di offesa nè di scherno a nessuno, senza mai prestarmi ad alcuna polemica. Nè qui, nè altrove. Da qui la mia incomprensione per questo fenomeno che ogni tanto sente l'esigenza di palesarsi.
> L'unico con cui mi sono davvero scontrata è il Conte. Ma non è lui il non registrato, ovviamente


e perche' lo escludi?

invece quel viscido me lo vedo benissimo...


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ammazza,pure questo?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè,fammi una domanda su uomini e donne!!:rotfl:



uhm....vediamo:
chi ha portato ieri il topo a Maria??:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza,pure questo?


figurt'....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> uhm....vediamo:
> chi ha portato ieri il topo a Maria??:mrgreen:


una zoccola?

ma daiiiiiii....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> uhm....vediamo:
> chi ha portato ieri il topo a Maria??:mrgreen:


Ho visto la puntata di ieri velocemente,mi dispiace per gemma....!!


----------



## L'ignotolibertino (4 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, intanto vi dico che star qui e leggiucchiarvi mi piace troppo perchè mi sembrate tutti, nonostante i litigi e le cazziate e le sfide all'ultimo sangue fra traditi e traditori, na bella famigliola che se vole bbene nonostante tutto(lo ripeto ), e mi trasmettete più o meno sempre un senso di paciosa serenità, oltre che farmi riflettere il che non guasta mai..
> Ma passiamo al mio quesito va'...
> Insomma io l'altro giorno ero nelle braccia del mio boy ufficiale, e mi sentivo sotto sotto un po' streghetta(e anche stronza, direi) a pensare che forse il giorno dopo mi sarei dovuta organizzare per un'uscita al volo con l'altro, lo pseudo amantello ma chiamiamolo pure trombamico va, dato che sarebbe stata un'uscita a scopo puramente ormonale quindi niente presentazioni e baciamano insomma ma solo sana ginnastica rafforza-ossa o anche stronca-fiato, a seconda delle età dei due ginnasti in gara diciamo... e dato che la mia è giovine, diciamo rafforza-ossa e stendi-muscoli, va
> Scemenze a parte, io devo dire che fin'ora me l'ero a volte vissuta male sta cosa, nel senso che essendo essere umano dotato ancor prima che di fregna(perchè quella c'è, chiaro, e manco la posso nasconde) anche di cervello e coscienza, beeeeh devo dire che i miei problematici sensi di colpa ogni tanto affioravano, tipo scoppoletta sulla testa, non appena abbassavo troppo la guardia.
> ...


sottoscrivo il tutto, per me vale il tuo stesso ragionamento a sessi invertiti ma se la "signora" che ti scopi extra si riempie di sensi di colpa e tu sei già oltre il livello beh è una sveltina facile che fai?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho visto la puntata di ieri velocemente,mi dispiace per gemma....!!




Si anche a me ....è davvero una persona piacevole


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Si anche a me ....è davvero una persona piacevole


La storia della nebbia poi...ridicola!!


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e perche' lo escludi?
> 
> invece quel viscido me lo vedo benissimo...


Perchè so chi è, lo sospettavo fortemente, ho fatto una ricerca, ho chiesto una conferma e l'ho avuta.

Ho molti suoi messaggi archiviati, ormai riconosco lo stile e i contenuti si ripetono.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Perchè so chi è, lo sospettavo fortemente, ho fatto una ricerca, ho chiesto una conferma e l'ho avuta.
> 
> Ho molti suoi messaggi archiviati, ormai riconosco lo stile e i contenuti si ripetono.


Ahh mi farebbe piacere sapere chi è......!!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh mi farebbe piacere sapere chi è......!!


Un topo di fogna


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*SI*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un topo di fogna


Si,ma sto topo di fogna ha un nome?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma sto topo di fogna ha un nome?


Certo. un nome, una faccia, un lavoro e naturalmente un nick.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma sto topo di fogna ha un nome?


Lo so io e questo mi basta.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Lo so io e questo mi basta.


Spero che lui sa che tu sai,che noi sappiamo che tu sai!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma sto topo di fogna ha un nome?


Certo. un nome, una faccia, un lavoro e naturalmente un nick.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo. un nome, una faccia, un lavoro e naturalmente un nick.


Opssss...doppio post


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà s- il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo. un nome, una faccia, un lavoro e naturalmente un nick.


Uno a caso


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Uno a caso


E' che sono la sua ossessione, chissà perchè 

Si sarà preso una cotta. Anche noi cesse abbiamo i nostri fans


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



Sole ha detto:


> E' che sono la sua ossessione, chissà perchè
> 
> Si sarà preso una cotta. Anche noi cesse abbiamo i nostri fans


Che gli farai agli uomini....


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Che gli farai agli uomini....


Me lo sono sempre chiesto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è la cosa che mi amareggia di più.
> 
> Perchè se io qui sopra da parte tua avessi letto non dico disponibilità, ma almeno indifferenza, io penso che ci saremmo spiegate e chiarite già da un pezzo.
> 
> ...


Rispondo per completezza d'informazione, dato che continui a tralasciare parti importanti della storia.
Perché questo giochetto a interpretare la perseguitata del forum raccontando solo la parte che ti fa comodo fa a pugni con la tua sbandierata trasparenza.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Rispondo per completezza d'informazione, dato che continui a tralasciare parti importanti della storia.
> Perché questo giochetto a interpretare la perseguitata del forum raccontando solo la parte che ti fa comodo da a pugli con la tua sbandierata trasparenza.
> È


Io non conosco la storia quindi a differenza di qualcuno non esprimo nessuna opinione,ma il giochino ad interpretare la perseguitata del forum è un giochino stantio e conosciuto......!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*

Per mesi ti sei smazzata le tue vicende personali con una cerchia ristretta di persone di cui io non facevo parte per tua espressa volontà.
Più che legittimo, è giusto scegliersi le amicizie intime ed è quantomeno incauto confidarsi con troppe persone.
Mi hai fatto capire che non dovevo intromettermi nei tuoi affari privati, cosa a cui io mi sono strettamente attenuta,
perchè quando le persone mi palesano che non vogliono avere troppa confidenza con me non sono certo insistente, e questo possono confermartelo TUTTI.

E io avrei alzato un muro?

Successivamente vengo casualmente a conoscenza di un paio di occasioni in cui tu, con quella cerchia di persone, ti sei lasciata andare a dire cose poco lusinghiere su di me, che ora sono sparite per sempre insieme ai racconti delle tue vicende personali, come è giusto che sia

Non appena sai che io sono venuta a conoscenza di quelle cose:

a) scrivi ad un utente del forum con cui non ti sei mai tagliata per raccontargli cose che mi riguardano false o quantomeno mistificate
b) minacci azioni legali contro di me e contro quelle persone con cui dici di intrattenere rapporti di stima, colpevoli di essere a conoscenza dei tuoi fatti privati che tu avevi "ingenuamente" raccontato loro (di tua spontanea volontà) non tra le mura di casa tua, ma su un social network
c) scrivi un messaggio privato delirante a una persona adulta apostrofandola come un ragazzetto ( e solo per il modo in cui ti permetti di trattare persone adulte saresti da prendere a schiaffi per dieci giorni di fila) intimandogli di riportarmi cose che tu non hai coraggio di dirmi in faccia.

Questi sono comportamenti da bambini dell'asilo, quantomeno.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per mesi ti sei smazzata le tue vicende personali con una cerchia ristretta di persone di cui io non facevo parte per tua espressa volontà.
> Più che legittimo, è giusto scegliersi le amicizie intime ed è quantomeno incauto confidarsi con troppe persone.
> Mi hai fatto capire che non dovevo intromettermi nei tuoi affari privati, cosa a cui io mi sono strettamente attenuta,
> perchè quando le persone mi palesano che non vogliono avere troppa confidenza con me non sono certo insistente, e questo possono confermartelo TUTTI.
> ...


alls faccia della completezza di informazione. prova un po' a scrivere le cose chiaramente con completezza con fatti precisi. parole precise. nomi precisi e periodi precisi. altrimenti, oltre ad un sacco di altre cose che sei aggiungiamoci anche uns quaqquaraqquà. ma capisco anche che TU non puoi. Io potrei perché non ho problemi ma altre persone invece preferiscono non portare i fatti pvt in chiaro qui. e come mistificatrice sei proprio brava.esempio su tutti. il social network di cui parli è un gruppo chiuso che senza autorizzazione preventiva nel quale non si poteva entrare. e quindi si. Come un salotto di vasa propria sui generis. io la chiuderei qua perché io andrei oltre. ma sono quasi sicuro che avrai una risposta senza precisazioni dettagliate come la tua. peccato. 
ANGELO


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per mesi ti sei smazzata le tue vicende personali con una cerchia ristretta di persone di cui io non facevo parte per tua espressa volontà.
> Più che legittimo, è giusto scegliersi le amicizie intime ed è quantomeno incauto confidarsi con troppe persone.
> Mi hai fatto capire che non dovevo intromettermi nei tuoi affari privati, cosa a cui io mi sono strettamente attenuta,
> perchè quando le persone mi palesano che non vogliono avere troppa confidenza con me non sono certo insistente, e questo possono confermartelo TUTTI.
> ...


Abbiamo due visioni differenti, è ovvio.

Io non ho mai scritto falsitá su nessuno. Ho scritto cose così come le ho percepite dal mio punto di vista. E sì, mi sono arrabbiata, parecchio anche. Ci puó stare che abbia agito d'impulso e in modo infantile, non mi vergogno ad ammetterlo. Mi avete trattata come una pezza da piedi, qui sopra sono stata insultata e messa alla gogna per settimane in un periodo della mia vita in cui la mia famiglia andava in pezzi, e mi sono ritrovata completamente abbandonata da chi era stato per me un confidente. Ti auguro di non dover mai provare cosa vuol dire essere l'oggetto di un disprezzo così pesante senza capirne i motivi. E di leggere certe cose su un forum, non in email private, da parte di chi consideravi amico.

Mi sono confidata con 4 persone ogni giorno, per mesi, Utilizzando un social network perchè vivendo lontani era l'unico modo per comunicare tra noi. Lì dentro avevo una modalitá spesso cazzeggiante, comunicavo in modo immediato e istintivo, senza filtri. E capitava che ció che scrivevo un giorno sull'onda di un'emozione, il giorno dopo fosse totalmente cambiato. Leggere quelle cose da parte vostra è stato ingiusto, lì sopra non doveva leggere nessun altro, io l'avevo detto a chiare lettere. E se qualcosa ti aveva fatto arrabbiare, non avevi il diritto di usare un forum pubblico per screditarmi: dovevi chiedere chiarimenti a me in forma privata.

Le cose poco lusinghiere io le ho ingenuamente scritte sul momento, peccando di impulsivitá e di leggerezza, verissimo. Ma qualcuno ha detto altre cose su altre persone a voce, non è tutto così limpido come sembra. La differenza è che io sono una deficiente, parlo a ruota libera, butto fuori e non mi preoccupo molto di proteggermi.

Quando ho saputo che le mie confidenze erano in mano a un gruppo di persone a me estranee mi sono arrabbiata e pensavo di procedere legalmente, mi sono sentita violata e mortificata.

Posso aver commesso i miei errori, non lo nego. Tu non sei mai stata fra le mie amiche, anche questo è vero. Ma ti ho sempre trovato una persona gradevole e, seppur con una vita molto diversa dalla mia, ho sempre provato simpatia per te. Sei una delle prime persone che ho conosciuto sul forum, ho parlato di te perfino a mio marito, ad Alex ho sempre detto cose positive...e davvero, la mia rabbia nei tuoi confronti, che forse mi ha portato a comportamenti che tu ritieni infantili, deriva dal calcare pubblicamente la mano su di me senza che io mi sentissi colpevole di nulla, in un momento in cui ero fragile e sola.

Per quanto mi riguarda non ho nient'altro da dire e ripeto: se vuoi continuare a discutere usa il pvt. Altrimenti, se rispondi solo per screditarmi pubblicamente, continuerai a parlare da sola.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Per completezza*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a) *scrivi ad un utente del forum con cui non ti sei mai tagliata per raccontargli cose che mi riguardano false o quantomeno mistificate*
> b) minacci azioni legali contro di me e contro quelle persone con cui dici di intrattenere rapporti di stima, colpevoli di essere a conoscenza dei tuoi fatti privati che tu avevi "ingenuamente" raccontato loro (di tua spontanea volontà) non tra le mura di casa tua, ma su un social network
> c) scrivi un messaggio privato delirante a una persona adulta apostrofandola come un ragazzetto ( e solo per il modo in cui ti permetti di trattare persone adulte saresti da prendere a schiaffi per dieci giorni di fila) intimandogli di riportarmi cose che tu non hai coraggio di dirmi in faccia.


Però una cosa voglio aggiungerla eh, per completezza, appunto.

L'utente in questione è Joey Blow, il mio mp risale al momento in cui avevo deciso di tornare a scrivere qui sopra dopo che lui insisteva sul fatto che io avrei scritto da non registrata, ricordi? In quel periodo mi aveva pure accusato di avere un clone per rubinare i post contro Angelo Merkel (follia pura, ovviamente).

Io gli ho scritto per chiedergli come mai ce l'avesse con me. Riporto l'inizio dell'mp, sempre per completezza eh:

_... ho pensato per qualche giorno se scriverti o no, e alla fine ho deciso di sì.

Lo faccio qui, ma le stesse identiche cose le potrei scrivere in chiaro, anche se non mi pare il caso.

Ci tenevo a dirti un paio di cose.

Dopo tutti i casini che sono capitati qui, anche per colpa dei modi esagerati e fuori dalle righe di Alex (che ho sempre riconosciuto, altro che doppiezza), non me ne frega un beneamato cazzo di quello che pensa la gente di me, nè dei verdi e dei rossi.

Che tu ci creda o no, io con Alex ci ho litigato ferocemente durante quei giorni di discussione, perchè sapevo da altre fonti quello che scriveva (io preferivo non leggere) e lo vedevo troppo cupo e negativo e questo, per me, non gli faceva bene. Perciò come puoi pensare che io l'abbia supportato in forma anonima qui sul forum? E guarda che con tutti i suoi difetti, ti garantisco che Alex ha il pregio di averci messo sempre la faccia, sempre. Non è tanto ridicolo da aver bisogno di rinforzi. Nè io sono tanto meschina da prestarmi a questi giochi.
_
_Io non so che cazzo di problemi tu abbia con gli altri. Ma vedo che ti riesce difficile pensare che le persone, nonostante i loro limiti (li abbiamo tutti, pure tu hai i tuoi eh), possano ogni tanto essere in buona fede. Io lo sono e so che con tutti i miei difetti (permalosa, cagacazzo, quello che vuoi) sono una persona onesta.
_
Come si vede dal tono del post (il giorno dopo avevo mandato l'mp al Conte che lui ha pubblicato) in quei giorni ero parecchio incazzata, anche perchè non mi era andata giù la storia della minaccia in pvt di Alex (che sai bene non essere mai esistita). In questo mp gli ho raccontato un episodio in cui tu avevi parlato di lui in un certo modo, ipotizzando che tu potessi averlo condizionato negativamente nei miei confronti, perchè non capivo come mai avesse scritto certe cose.

Non ho problemi a pubblicare o a inviarti privatamente quello che ho scritto, fammi sapere se devo farlo: nessuna falsità, solo un piccolo aneddoto che io ho percepito in un certo modo.

Joey mi ha assicurato che lui le sue idee se le crea da solo, che non si fa influenzare da nessuno, io gli ho creduto (perchè vedo che la stronzaggine lui la distrubuisce un po' a 360 gradi, quindi ci sta) e la cosa è finita lì.

Nessuna falsità, nessun intento maligno: solo un bel po' di incazzatura generale. Penso ci possa stare.

Come vedi non sono poi così abile a vendermi e a fare marketing, sono piuttosto maldestra in realtà.

Mi scuso se sto usando questo thread per cose mie, ma se mi si chiama in causa pubblicamente, pubblicamente rispondo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però una cosa voglio aggiungerla eh, per completezza, appunto.
> 
> L'utente in questione è Joey Blow, il mio mp risale al momento in cui avevo deciso di tornare a scrivere qui sopra dopo che lui insisteva sul fatto che io avrei scritto da non registrata, ricordi? In quel periodo mi aveva pure accusato di avere un clone per rubinare i post contro Angelo Merkel (follia pura, ovviamente).
> 
> ...



No no, adesso posto io tutto il messaggio, visto che hai cominciato. Tranquilla. Un secondo che lo trovo.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, adesso posto io tutto il messaggio, visto che hai cominciato. Tranquilla. Un secondo che lo trovo.


Ok, ecco il resto:

Ma tu, che non sai un cazzo di me, ti sei permesso di accusarmi pubblicamente per chissà quale gusto della _provocazione. Ti sei fabbricato la tua idea e l'hai messa in piazza. E questo mi ha dato un fastidio enorme. Capisco le persone che sono state offese da Alex... anche se io non ho mai offeso nessuno ce l'hanno pure con me. Hanno scritto cose pesanti e io me le sono tenute, chi se ne frega. Ma tu? Che motivi hai tu per cagarmi il cazzo? Chi ti ha mai cercato? Come ti permetti di farmi passare per una persona disonesta?

Così ci ho pensato... e mi sono ricordata di quando quest'estate, mi pare ad agosto, Chiara Matraini ed io chiacchieravamo in spiaggia con altri 2 utenti del forum e raccontava di aver scambiato con te vari mp, in cui tu decantavi le tue qualità amatorie e sostenevi di saper fare sesso meglio di chiunque altro, e ti dipingeva come un pallone gonfiato. E visto che quella persona ce l'ha con me, e visto che a quanto pare avete in comune alcuni argomenti, e visto come ti difende sul forum, e visto che conosco la sua ambiguità sotto quella patina di donna dura e pura, mi è venuto in mente che possa averti condizionato in qualche modo, perchè davvero, altrimenti non me lo spiego il tuo comportamento. A meno che, come dice Alex, tu non sia semplicemente un grande stronzo. Allora tutto quadrerebbe, anche senza la Matraini.

Bene, caro. Io dopo questo non ho più nulla da dirti. Se non chiarire che io non faccio parte di nessun gruppo su Facebook, che quasi tutti gli amici che frequentavo prima si sono dileguati senza farsi troppi scrupoli senza che io abbia mai fatto nulla di male nei loro confronti. E oggi solo un paio di persone mi sono rimaste accanto. Le persone più pulite, credo. E più vere.

Non ti disturbare a rispondermi qua sopra, io cancellerò ogni messaggio prima ancora di leggerlo. Tanto 99 su 100 resterai della tua idea, convinto di avere ragione e che io sia una che detesta le critiche... quando l'unica cosa che detesto sono le falsità e le cazzate sparate da chi non sa niente di me. Se vuoi rispondermi tira fuori le palle e fallo mettendoci la tua faccia. Io da un Joey Blow qualunque non mi faccio più dire mezza parola, nè in privato, nè sul forum. Siete tutti bravi a fare i fighi coperti dall'anonimato e questi giochetti da asilo mi hanno stancata, davvero.

Io mi chiamo (...) Se vuoi rispondermi, ti ripeto, mettici la faccia. Io la mia non ho problemi a mettercela.

Tante care cose.
_


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Posto tutta la conversazione, dai. 
_



			
				Sole ha detto:
			
		


			Caro Joey Blow... ho pensato per qualche giorno se scriverti o no, e alla fine ho deciso di sì.

Lo faccio qui, ma le stesse identiche cose le potrei scrivere in chiaro, anche se non mi pare il caso.

Ci tenevo a dirti un paio di cose.

Dopo tutti i casini che sono capitati qui, anche per colpa dei modi esagerati e fuori dalle righe di Alex (che ho sempre riconosciuto, altro che doppiezza), non me ne frega un beneamato cazzo di quello che pensa la gente di me, nè dei verdi e dei rossi.

Che tu ci creda o no, io con Alex ci ho litigato ferocemente durante quei giorni di discussione, perchè sapevo da altre fonti quello che scriveva (io preferivo non leggere) e lo vedevo troppo cupo e negativo e questo, per me, non gli faceva bene. Perciò come puoi pensare che io l'abbia supportato in forma anonima qui sul forum? E guarda che con tutti i suoi difetti, ti garantisco che Alex ha il pregio di averci messo sempre la faccia, sempre. Non è tanto ridicolo da aver bisogno di rinforzi. Nè io sono tanto meschina da prestarmi a questi giochi.

Io non so che cazzo di problemi tu abbia con gli altri. Ma vedo che ti riesce difficile pensare che le persone, nonostante i loro limiti (li abbiamo tutti, pure tu hai i tuoi eh), possano ogni tanto essere in buona fede. Io lo sono e so che con tutti i miei difetti (permalosa, cagacazzo, quello che vuoi) sono una persona onesta.

Ma tu, che non sai un cazzo di me, ti sei permesso di accusarmi pubblicamente per chissà quale gusto della provocazione. Ti sei fabbricato la tua idea e l'hai messa in piazza. E questo mi ha dato un fastidio enorme. Capisco le persone che sono state offese da Alex... anche se io non ho mai offeso nessuno ce l'hanno pure con me. Hanno scritto cose pesanti e io me le sono tenute, chi se ne frega. Ma tu? Che motivi hai tu per cagarmi il cazzo? Chi ti ha mai cercato? Come ti permetti di farmi passare per una persona disonesta?

Così ci ho pensato... e mi sono ricordata di quando quest'estate, mi pare ad agosto, Chiara Matraini ed io chiacchieravamo in spiaggia con altri 2 utenti del forum e raccontava di aver scambiato con te vari mp, in cui tu decantavi le tue qualità amatorie e sostenevi di saper fare sesso meglio di chiunque altro, e ti dipingeva come un pallone gonfiato. E visto che quella persona ce l'ha con me, e visto che a quanto pare avete in comune alcuni argomenti, e visto come ti difende sul forum, e visto che conosco la sua ambiguità sotto quella patina di donna dura e pura, mi è venuto in mente che possa averti condizionato in qualche modo, perchè davvero, altrimenti non me lo spiego il tuo comportamento. A meno che, come dice Alex, tu non sia semplicemente un grande stronzo. Allora tutto quadrerebbe, anche senza la Matraini.

Bene, caro. Io dopo questo non ho più nulla da dirti. Se non chiarire che io non faccio parte di nessun gruppo su Facebook, che quasi tutti gli amici che frequentavo prima si sono dileguati senza farsi troppi scrupoli senza che io abbia mai fatto nulla di male nei loro confronti. E oggi solo un paio di persone mi sono rimaste accanto. Le persone più pulite, credo. E più vere.

Non ti disturbare a rispondermi qua sopra, io cancellerò ogni messaggio prima ancora di leggerlo. Tanto 99 su 100 resterai della tua idea, convinto di avere ragione e che io sia una che detesta le critiche... quando l'unica cosa che detesto sono le falsità e le cazzate sparate da chi non sa niente di me. Se vuoi rispondermi tira fuori le palle e fallo mettendoci la tua faccia. Io da un Joey Blow qualunque non mi faccio più dire mezza parola, nè in privato, nè sul forum. Siete tutti bravi a fare i fighi coperti dall'anonimato e questi giochetti da asilo mi hanno stancata, davvero.

Io mi chiamo ________, vivo a _______, ho ______ anni, due figli e un cane. Il mio profilo fb è ____________. Se vuoi rispondermi, ti ripeto, mettici la faccia. Io la mia non ho problemi a mettercela.

Tante care cose.
		
Clicca per espandere...




			
				Joey Blow ha detto:
			
		


			Il mio profilo Facebook non l'avrai mai. Non tanto per te, ma per Angelo.
		
Clicca per espandere...

_


			
				Sole ha detto:
			
		

> _Ma chi lo vuole._
> _E comunque l'ennesimo pregiudizio. Le cose che mi riguardano non riguardano necessariamente anche il mio uomo. Tutto quello che lui sa di altri utenti o gliel'ha riferito Quintina all'epoca della loro amicizia, o gli utenti stessi, visto che ha partecipato a varie cene in cui si portano amanti e si sparlava di tutto. Mamma mia, che superficialitá di giudizio._
> _Comunque prendo atto del fatto che non hai il coraggio di metterci la faccia._
> _Non mi aspettavo niente di diverso._


_



			
				Joey Blow ha detto:
			
		


			Vuoi che ci metta la faccia, vuoi il mio profilo fb. Che altro puoi volere? Tra l'altro mi hai lasciato il tuo nominativo facebook come unico modo per risponderti, che tanto i pm li cestini senza leggerli. Non nasconderti dietro un dito. Ops, ma tanto non leggi mica. Poi io non mi fido, molto semplicemente. Lo so, sono una brutta persona. Ma cosa vuoi, tu stai con uno che poi tira fuori le confidenze che le persone gli hanno fatto appena ci si trova a discutere. Oppure i dati personali o informazioni sensibili. Quindi capirai bene che darti i miei mi pare un salto un po' troppo nel buio. Tu ci metti la faccia, ma tu sei separata, il tuo fidanzato scrive qui e te ne fotti. Io ho moglie e figli, ed è ben diverso.
		
Clicca per espandere...




			
				Sole ha detto:
			
		


			Io ti ho lasciato il mio nominativo fb (che corrisponde al mio nome) perchè ci tengo a parlare a mio nome. Con la mia faccia. Se vuoi ti lascio il mio numero o il mio indirizzo di posta, ma tanto non servirebbe comunque. Tu non ti fidi, giustamente, e niente di quello che posso dire o scrivere può convincerti, mi pare.

Ma in fondo cosa mi risponderesti? Tu resti della tua opinione e io della mia.

La differenza tra noi è che io non sono così meschina da accusare le persone pubblicamente senza avere la più pallida idea di chi o come siano davvero. Tutto qui. Io prima di sentenziare aspetto. Conosco. Valuto. Non mi baso su un paio di post su un forum dove chiunque può scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Non mi baso su opinioni di seconda mano, ricavate da persone il cui stile di vita la dice lunga sulla loro onestà e trasparenza.

E sul fatto che sono separata... io qui ho scritto cose di mio marito personalissime e delicatissime. E per molte persone non sono affatto anonima. A molti basterebbe un giro di clic per risalire a mio marito e sputtanarmi per bene. E rovinarmi l'esistenza.
Non è che io sono in una botte di ferro. Se mi espongo rischio come tutti.
		
Clicca per espandere...




			
				Joey Blow ha detto:
			
		


			Io mi sono fatto un'idea di te per gli scambi che abbiamo avuto e per quello che ho letto scritto di tuo pugno sul forum. Punto. Tant'è che le prime volte che ti ho preso di petto io con Chiara manco ci avevo mai parlato. Poi non è che mi abbia raccontato chissà cosa di te o Angelo, perchè bene o male sta tutto sul forum. Non mi ha parlato male di te, per dire. Più che altro, non è che abbiamo parlato molto di te in generale.
Io commento quello che leggo dopo che me ne sono fatta un'idea mia. E penso che tu ti sei letta il thread dove Angelo prima se l'è presa con Sbriciolata e poi ha sparato a zero su un po' tutti. Penso anche che in una certa misura ritieni che Sbriciolata abbia mancato di rispetto an Angelo e che, in parte perchè poi Angelo esagera sempre, se lo sia meritato.
Penso che difenderlo pubblicamente e cazziarlo privatamente (prendendo per buono che sia vero) sia un comportamento di una doppiezza disarmante in ogni caso e per qualsiasi motivo tu possa attuarlo. Penso che dovrai farti bene i conti se un domani deciderai di troncare la tua storia con lui. Penso che covi e rosichi tantissimo, che sei rancorosa e che spesso più che una questione di permalosità o puntiglio ti sale proprio la bile. Penso che hai cornificato tuo marito a più non posso per pura rabbia e che poi ti sei messa con Angelo perchè tra le scopate forse è stato l'unico disponibile ad accollartisi. Penso che ad un certo livello ti rendi conto che Angelo probabilmente non è la scelta migliore che potessi fare e che ha svariati problemi con il controllo
dell'aggressività. Penso anche che non ammetteresti mai nulla di quello che ho scritto e piuttosto mangeresti la tastiera. Penso inoltre, e chiudo, che le nostre situazioni familiari siano assolutamente imparagonabili.

Stai bene.
		
Clicca per espandere...




			
				Sole ha detto:
			
		


			Non hai capito un cazzo di me. E non hai nemmeno idea di che persona buona sia Alex, al di là dei suoi scleri sul forum.
Di Sbriciolata e del suo thread, francamente, non me ne frega una cippa. E quotami un post in cui io ho difeso pubblicamente Alessandro. Sono stata fin troppo corretta, un'altra donna al posto mio sarebbe intervenuta e avrebbe parteggiato in modo esplicito in mille occasioni in cui sono state scritte cose false e scorrette su di lui. Io l'ho scritto chiaramente che non condivido affatto i suoi modi. Per il resto, proprio perchè sono la sua donna, non vado a litigare in chiaro con lui come se fossimo in un reality. E' una cosa che mi schiferebbe. E ci sono troppe persone lì sopra che gongolerebbero se io me la prendessi pubblicamente con lui e lo massacrerebbero più di quanto abbiano fatto in questi anni. E anche questo a suo tempo l'avevo scritto chiaramente. Che non avrei preso posizione per principio e per rispetto nei suoi confronti.

Detto questo, io sono stata e sono amata da diversi uomini. Con cui avrei potuto mettermi, in modo sicuramente meno complicato. Che cazzo nei sai di me e di che persona sono? Io voglio molto bene a mio marito, l'ho amato molto. E non l'ho cornificato per rabbia. Gli ho detto chiaramente che non lo amavo più, che il nostro rapporto avrebbe avuto una pausa in cui entrambi (entrambi) ci saremmo presi i nostri spazi. Ci siamo fatti 2 anni di terapia. ci siamo presi i nostri spazi e alla fine io ho capito che non era più il caso di continuare, perchè la nostra non era più una coppia: io avevo altri e lui aveva altre. Ma ancora stasera ci siamo visti e abbracciati. Io sono cresciuta con quell'uomo... abbiamo due bellissimi figli che adoriamo e che cerchiamo di preservare il più possibile. Come ti permetti di sputare veleno e infangare i miei sentimenti per mio marito, di cui non sai nulla? Che uomo sei?

Io rosico? Boh, non saprei. In genere sono molto tranquilla e pacifica, a volte sbotto e mando a cagare le persone, ma mi passa in poco tempo. A volte invece rosico, sì, per alcune cose. Tipo quando un idiota che non sa niente di me dice stronzate. Anch'io mi sono fatta l'idea che tu sia un ometto poco attraente e un po' frustrato arrivato qui su Tradi.net per raccattare un po' di figa... e che ti girino un po' le palle all'idea che Alex di figa qui sopra ne ha presa parecchia, diverse volte, senz'altro più di quanto ne prenderai tu. Ne ha presa parecchia perchè è un uomo che ha personalità, è molto maschio ed è bravissimo a letto. Ma al tempo stesso è corretto e sincero. E fa di tutto per le persone che ama. E' fedele, sa proteggerle e farle sentire importanti.

Tu puoi dire altrettanto? Non credo proprio, visto che sei qui a cercare figa da sposato, come molti altri.

Buona serata va'. E direi che possiamo chiuderla qui.
		
Clicca per espandere...

_
Fine delle trasmissioni.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, adesso posto io tutto il messaggio, visto che hai cominciato. Tranquilla. Un secondo che lo trovo.


Pensavo non fosse corretto pubblicarlo, ma visto che a voi sta bene, sta bene anche a me. D'altra parte è un mio mp, scritto di mio pugno.

Quello è l'unico mp in cui ti ho parlato di Chiara, la cosa è finita lì.

Ho mandato successivamente un messaggio privato su fb a Tubarao perchè non avevo voglia di interagire con lei, mi sono spiegata con alcune persone del gruppo di fb a cui si riferisce Chiara per il quale volevo procedere legalmente, ho chiarito alcune cose che ho saputo sempre tramite Tubarao in seguito alla sua telefonata con Alex, ho messo tutti quelli che non desidero mai più sentire in vita mia nella lista ignorati su fb e la cosa per me si è chiusa.

Finchè non ho letto qui sopra altre accuse (che sarei ipocrita, che avrei bisogno di consensi, che faccio marketing, che dovrei sentirmi una senzapalle) e mi sono rigirate le balls.

In attesa che si fermino, spero di non dover chiarire altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensavo non fosse corretto pubblicarlo,* ma visto che a voi sta bene*, sta bene anche a me. D'altra parte è un mio mp, scritto di mio pugno.
> 
> Quello è l'unico mp in cui ti ho parlato di Chiara, la cosa è finita lì.
> 
> ...


A voi? A me no. Io non ho mai pubblicato alcunchè di privato, MAI, e lo trovo decisamente scorretto. D'altra parte tu non mi hai chiesto mica nulla prima di pubblicare il tuo pm. Quindi, per completezza, ho pubblicato tutto. Altrimenti mi sarei fatto volentieri gli affari miei, per dire. Ma comunque.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Joey*

Ma sì, hai fatto bene.

Mi spiace solo per Alex che legge i miei commenti sulle sue arti amatorie 

Vabbè, Ale, perdonami. Mi sono fatta un po' prendere la mano 

Poi se mai litighiamo stasera...


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A voi? A me no. Io non ho mai pubblicato alcunchè di privato, MAI, e lo trovo decisamente scorretto. D'altra parte tu non mi hai chiesto mica nulla prima di pubblicare il tuo pm. Quindi, per completezza, ho pubblicato tutto. Altrimenti mi sarei fatto volentieri gli affari miei, per dire. Ma comunque.


Ma smettila, che ho pubblicato la parte iniziale dell'mp (neutra) in cui si poteva capire che io ti avevo contattato non per malignare su Chiara, ma perchè avevo dei conti in sospeso con te. L'ho pubblicata per difendermi, perchè lei ne ha parlato in modo parziale.

Lei ha tirato fuori questa cosa, lei ha scritto pubblicamente che io ho detto falsità su di lei e che ti ho contattato solo per sparlare di lei. E non è vero. Ti ho contattato per avere un chiarimento con te.
L'episodio che ti ho riportato è capitato, forse è stato scorretto riportartelo, anzi, togliamo il forse... ma io l'ho raccontato così come l'ho vissuto. Ed ero incattivita e incazzata. E' l'unica pecca che mi riconosco, l'unica scorrettezza che posso ammettere. Che è arrivata, però, dopo averne ricevute un bel po', del tutto gratuitamente.
Sono stanca di essere punzecchiata qui sopra, penso che si sia capito.

Visto che il tutto poteva essere chiarito, ancora una volta, *per via privata.*


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma smettila, che ho pubblicato la parte iniziale dell'mp (neutra) in cui si poteva capire che io ti avevo contattato non per malignare su Chiara, ma perchè avevo dei conti in sospeso con te. L'ho pubblicata per difendermi, perchè lei ne ha parlato in modo parziale.
> 
> Lei ha tirato fuori questa cosa, lei ha scritto pubblicamente che io ho detto falsità su di lei e che ti ho contattato solo per sparlare di lei. E non è vero. Ti ho contattato per avere un chiarimento con te.
> L'episodio che ti ho riportato è capitato, forse è stato scorretto riportartelo, anzi, togliamo il forse... ma io l'ho raccontato così come l'ho vissuto. Ed ero incattivita e incazzata. E' l'unica pecca che mi riconosco, l'unica scorrettezza che posso ammettere. Che è arrivata, però, dopo averne ricevute un bel po', del tutto gratuitamente.
> ...



Tu hai pubblicato una parte, appunto. Una parte non è tutto. Se stai facendo qualcosa, almeno falla bene. Adesso chi legge si farà la sua opinione. 
Poi oh, basta con sta storia della povera martire. Ma basta davvero eh. Se cominciaste a farvi un attimo di cazzi vostri, tu e soprattutto quell'abbrutito sbavante che che ti porti dietro che NON TRALASCIA OCCASIONE PER ROMPERE I COGLIONI SEMPRE ED A PRESCINDERE, sarebbe meglio per chiunque, voi inclusi. Basta, oh.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai pubblicato una parte, appunto. Una parte non è tutto. Se stai facendo qualcosa, almeno falla bene. Adesso chi legge si farà la sua opinione.
> Poi oh, basta con sta storia della povera martire. Ma basta davvero eh. Se cominciaste a farvi un attimo di cazzi vostri, tu e soprattutto quell'abbrutito sbavante che che ti porti dietro che NON TRALASCIA OCCASIONE PER ROMPERE I COGLIONI SEMPRE ED A PRESCINDERE, sarebbe meglio per chiunque, voi inclusi. Basta, oh.


ue coglione TU ti sei intromesso nel discorso yra chiara e adesso ti lamenti gai pace col cervello, ritardato


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ue coglione TU ti sei intromesso nel discorso yra chiara e adesso ti lamenti gai pace col cervello, ritardato



Come con Sbriciolata, e come in altri casi in cui strasbordi alla cazzo di cane. C'è qualcuno, tipo Minerva, che dice che lo faccio perchè amo romperti il culo, ma ti posso assicurare che per quanto abbia vis polemica leggerti sempre e sottoscrivo sempre che te la prendi con le stesse persone, ed incidentalmente anche con chi si trova in mezzo, alla cazzo di cane perchè ROSICHI e ROSICHI ed ancora ROSICHI anche per cose di mille anni fa è sfiancante. Tu fatti i cazzi tuoi, e vedi che nessuno, NESSUNO vi dirà più "a".


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai pubblicato una parte, appunto. Una parte non è tutto. Se stai facendo qualcosa, almeno falla bene. Adesso chi legge si farà la sua opinione.
> Poi oh, basta con sta storia della povera martire. Ma basta davvero eh. Se cominciaste a farvi un attimo di cazzi vostri, tu e soprattutto quell'abbrutito sbavante che che ti porti dietro che NON TRALASCIA OCCASIONE PER ROMPERE I COGLIONI SEMPRE ED A PRESCINDERE, sarebbe meglio per chiunque, voi inclusi. Basta, oh.


Chi ha cominciato a stuzzicare e provocare qui sopra?

Ora mi vado a riprendere i post. Io non ho mai interagito qui sopra con Chiara Matraini, MAI.

Però ogni santo giorno in cui scrivo qui, per i cavoli miei, devo leggere insinuazioni.

Un giorno ha perfino polemizzato con Tesla perchè lei ha quotato un mio intervento...dicendole che scrivo post ad arte per acquisire consensi... oh, ma scherziamo???

Poi mi quota per dirmi che se lei fosse in me si sentirebbe una senzapalle... poi dice che io contatto utenti di cui non mi frega niente solo per dire falsità su di lei.

E io dovrei stare zitta?

Ma non ci penso nemmeno, scusa. Io ho sempre disprezzato l'uso del forum a scopi personali e questa persona da mesi non fa altro. Se aveva qualche problema con me DOVEVA CHIARIRE CON ME, NON DISSEMINARE IL FORUM DI INSINUAZIONI NEI MIEI CONFRONTI, e che cazzo.
Io le avrei spiegato, ci saremmo spiegate.

Ha scelto lei la modalità 'bambina dell'asilo', io mi sono adeguata.

Trovami un solo post in cui me la prendo con lei o la scredito in qualche modo. Non scherziamo: un conto è parlare tra amici, un altro è farlo pubblicamente. Questo l'ho sempre sostenuto.

E mollami pure tu: sei un essere insulso, nessuno ti ha mai cercato. Eppure ti sei permesso di accusarmi di cose gravissime, tipo avere un clone e scrivere da non registrata... ma ti rendi conto?

Qui sopra il mio comportamento da utente è sempre stato più che corretto.

L'unico che può legittimamente sentirsi adirato con me è il Conte. Tanto che quando ha pubblicato il mio mp non ho fatto una piega. Pensa un po'.

Con gli altri non ho mai detto bi. Eppure hanno tirato fuori una montagna di merda (scusate il termine) e l'hanno riversata qui sopra.

E se permetti, io rispondo, e che cavolo.

E ora sparisci va'. Sei noioso e inutile come una zanzara.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Chi ha cominciato a stuzzicare e provocare qui sopra?
> 
> Ora mi vado a riprendere i post. Io non ho mai interagito qui sopra con Chiara Matraini, MAI.
> 
> ...



Un caffettino, torno e rispondo. Con permesso. Ah, vuoi un caffè pure tu?


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Chi ha cominciato a stuzzicare e provocare qui sopra?
> 
> Ora mi vado a riprendere i post. Io non ho mai interagito qui sopra con Chiara Matraini, MAI.
> 
> ...


Sole mi spiace non sono d'accordo!!Il conte non può adirarsi con nessuno,figurarsi legittimamente,le azioni più ambigue,insulse e meschine sono sua opera,quindi stai tranquilla.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole mi spiace non sono d'accordo!!Il conte non può adirarsi con nessuno,figurarsi legittimamente,le azioni più ambigue,insulse e meschine sono sua opera,quindi stai tranquilla.....!:rotfl:


Vabbè, sì... anche perchè a suo tempo anche lui era abbastanza ossessivo con me e ha iniziato lui, se andiamo a vedere, a punzecchiarmi qui sopra. E io ho reagito.

Oscuro, mi piace da morire quando mi quoti :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un caffettino, torno e rispondo. Con permesso. Ah, vuoi un caffè pure tu?


Ma cosa rispondi?

Vai a rileggere, è tutto scritto. Se avessi tempo farei come Massinfedele, il riassuntone 

Torna ad amoreggiare via mp con le tue amiche, se prima avevo dei dubbi ora è piuttosto evidente perchè non perdi occasione per rompermi le palle.

Ciao


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, sì... anche perchè a suo tempo anche lui era abbastanza ossessivo con me e ha iniziato lui, se andiamo a vedere, a punzecchiarmi qui sopra. E io ho reagito.
> 
> Oscuro, mi piace da morire quando mi quoti :singleeye:


Posso quotarti senza rischiare nulla?:rotfl:Sai due anni a litigare con il dott.alex hanno lasciato il segno....:rotfl:!!Onestamente non se se sia peggio litigare con lui o con stermy,due canacci entrambi,bè pure fedifrago non era male,però fedy colpiva alle spalle,quindi era un gradino sotto....tutti gli altri son pochissima cosa davanti a sti due mostri sacri!:up:


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

Questo sito è diventato un tiro a segno


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come con Sbriciolata, e come in altri casi in cui strasbordi alla cazzo di cane. C'è qualcuno, tipo Minerva, che dice che lo faccio perchè amo romperti il culo, ma ti posso assicurare che per quanto abbia vis polemica leggerti sempre e sottoscrivo sempre che te la prendi con le stesse persone, ed incidentalmente anche con chi si trova in mezzo, alla cazzo di cane perchè ROSICHI e ROSICHI ed ancora ROSICHI anche per cose di mille anni fa è sfiancante. Tu fatti i cazzi tuoi, e vedi che nessuno, NESSUNO vi dirà più "a".


Ue stronzone ritardato. sono nesi che Sole viene insultata da alcuni e punzecchiats da altri. quindi vedi du guardare bene da igni parte. ah no dcuda. dimenticavo che non puoi altrimenti come fai a cercare inutilmente di farti una miserabile chiavata. 
e visto che ci sono preciso che Sole ha esagerato con la tanta figa che ho preso qui sopra. Sono 3. compresa una persona che non ho conosciuto qui e lei stessa. scusa se ho approfittato del tuo post per scrivere i cazzi miei. ms conti talmente poco che non me ne faccio yn cruccio. e mo vediamo se dopo aver professato che nessunp dira a comincersi tu con tutto l"alfabeto
Angelo


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso quotarti senza rischiare nulla?:rotfl:Sai due anni a litigare con il dott.alex hanno lasciato il segno....:rotfl:!!Onestamente non se se sia peggio litigare con lui o con stermy,due canacci entrambi,bè pure fedifrago non era male,però fedy colpiva alle spalle,quindi era un gradino sotto....tutti gli altri son pochissima cosa *davanti a sti due mostri sacri*!:up:


In effetti hai ragione.

Però mentre Stermy resta sempre sullo stesso tono (a volte divertente e acuto, lo ammetto eh), il difetto di Alex è che va in escalation... e questo a mio modo di vedere non va bene.

Ma sono affari suoi, è adulto e vaccinato.

Mi spiace solo che si perda l'occasione di far conoscere anche l'altro suo lato di sè. Quello che sa ammettere i propri sbagli, che sa scherzare e discutere di tutto... ma evidentemente lui non pensa che qui sopra valga più la pena di farlo emergere. E posso anche capirlo. Ieri sera mi leggevo qualche suo vecchissimo post... e l'ho ritrovato lì, decisamente.

Vabbè, piccola parentesi malinconica.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione.
> 
> Però mentre Stermy resta sempre sullo stesso tono (a volte divertente e acuto, lo ammetto eh), il difetto di Alex è che va in escalation... e questo a mio modo di vedere non va bene.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ue stronzone ritardato. sono nesi che Sole viene insultata da alcuni e punzecchiats da altri. quindi vedi du guardare bene da igni parte. ah no dcuda. dimenticavo che non puoi altrimenti come fai a cercare inutilmente di farti una miserabile chiavata.
> e visto che ci sono preciso che Sole ha esagerato con la tanta figa che ho preso qui sopra. *Sono 3.* compresa una persona che non ho conosciuto qui e lei stessa. scusa se ho approfittato del tuo post per scrivere i cazzi miei. ms conti talmente poco che non me ne faccio yn cruccio. e mo vediamo se dopo aver professato che nessunp dira a comincersi tu con tutto l"alfabeto
> Angelo


Vabbè... è la qualità che conta


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione.
> 
> Però mentre Stermy resta sempre sullo stesso tono (a volte divertente e acuto, lo ammetto eh), il difetto di Alex è che va in escalation... e questo a mio modo di vedere non va bene.
> 
> ...



anche io li lessi. gliel ho detto. ma mi è arrivato un vaffanculo sonoro il centesimo. e quindi mi arrendo.e mi spiace in fondo, perchè ..vabbè..lasciamo perdere so che è inutile.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione.
> 
> Però mentre Stermy resta sempre sullo stesso tono (a volte divertente e acuto, lo ammetto eh), il difetto di Alex è che va in escalation... e questo a mio modo di vedere non va bene.
> 
> ...


Insomma io sono il punto di contatto fra stermy e alex,ho i pregi di entrambi,senza averne i difetti...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cosa rispondi?
> 
> Vai a rileggere, è tutto scritto. Se avessi tempo farei come Massinfedele, il riassuntone
> 
> ...


A parte che, ti dirò, non sto amoreggiando proprio con nessuno ma grazie dell'interessamento, la cosa è molto semplice: ammesso e non concesso che sia tutto come dici tu, e non me ne frega manco un cazzo di ricordarti che ALEX e ALEX e SEMPRE ALEX rompe il cazzo a Chiara e ad altre, sempre, comunque ed in ogni modo non appena mettono piede in qualsivoglia thread ed è chiaro che sta cosa dopo un po' rompe i coglioni e la gente si trova a rispondere e poi arrivi tu e leggi e t'incazzi e blablabla, dico: non devi rispondere per forza. Sta cosa si trascina da mesi, con Chiara, senza Chiara, con Quintina che se n'è pure andata, con altre, con gente che non c'entra un cazzo. Oh. Porca puttana, se non vuoi polemizzare, se non vuoi polemiche, cazzo, comincia a darti un freno TU e dallo a quell'altro totale imbecille con cui t'accompagni. Non è difficile.
Veniamo a noi, o meglio a me. Io ti tratto, ti ho trattata, ti tratterò come tratto CHIUNQUE su questo forum. Non sei speciale nè nulla. Non ce l'ho con te, non mene frega un cazzo nè di sapere come ti chiami nè di vederti in faccia in particolare, non m'importa di chi ti scopi, quando e come, nè di NIENTE DI TE. Valuto quello che scrivi e le volte che mi è capitato di interagire con te è perchè ho letto qualche fesseria che avevi scritto. Tutto lì. Il resto di quello che dici, cioè di averti accusato di questo e quello, è derivato da fatto che, indovina un po'? ALEX faceva casino e tutto, ripeto TUTTO quello che ti ho scritto è derivato dal comportamento dell'animale che dovresti tenere al guinzaglio, oltre al fatto che tutto quello che ho scritto lo confermo per filo e per segno. Se hai qualcosa da recriminare circa la tua posizione è ALEX che ti ci ha messa. Non rompere i coglioni con i piagnistei alla cazzo di cane e, anzi, prenditela con lui. E vaffanculo, aggiungo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ue stronzone ritardato. sono nesi che Sole viene insultata da alcuni e punzecchiats da altri. quindi vedi du guardare bene da igni parte. ah no dcuda. dimenticavo che non puoi altrimenti come fai a cercare inutilmente di farti una miserabile chiavata.
> e visto che ci sono preciso che Sole ha esagerato con la tanta figa che ho preso qui sopra. Sono 3. compresa una persona che non ho conosciuto qui e lei stessa. scusa se ho approfittato del tuo post per scrivere i cazzi miei. ms conti talmente poco che non me ne faccio yn cruccio. e mo vediamo se dopo aver professato che nessunp dira a comincersi tu con tutto l"alfabeto
> Angelo


Bravo si. Ammazza.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non do torto ad Joew.

Sole, con tutto il rispetto ci marci un poco. lo dico serenamente eh :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè... è la qualità che conta


Che me lo dici a fare


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> anche io li lessi. gliel ho detto. ma mi è arrivato un vaffanculo sonoro il centesimo. e quindi mi arrendo.e mi spiace in fondo, perchè ..vabbè..lasciamo perdere so che è inutile.


Guarda, ti rispondo qui come risponderei in privato. Spero che lui non si arrabbi, ma viste le volte in cui si è messo in mezzo e ha parlato di me... vorrei proprio vedere 

Per come lo conosco io (e penso ormai di conoscerlo abbastanza bene, di essere andata oltra la scorza, diciamo) lui ha bisogno di tempo. Per staccare e rielaborare.
Il problema forum è il SUO problema. Che paradossalmente nella realtà non esiste.
Perchè mentre nella realtà ci sono degli spazi che lui, quando è arrabbiato, si prende saggiamente per sbollire, qui sopra non li ha. Non stacca, non molla e non rielabora.

Quindi si sente attaccato (e molte volte qui, obiettivamente, lo è), parte e non si ferma.

Mettici che ha una personalità comunque molto forte, ha le sue idee e non sempre accetta di vedere il rovescio delle medaglia, a volte è molto bianco/nero, molto intrasigente... e questo dà come risultato quello che vediamo.

Ma non è una persona con cui non si può ragionare, tutt'altro. Gli ho visto fare passi di distensione nei confronti di persone da cui è stato ferito che nemmeno io avrei fatto.

Questa è la mia opinione. Discutibile. Mi rendo conto che da fuori molti non abbiano proprio la voglia nè l'interesse per andare oltre. E' legittimo e ci sta. Per questo io ho sempre cercato di restare fuori dai suoi scazzi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, ti rispondo qui come risponderei in privato. Spero che lui non si arrabbi, ma viste le volte in cui si è messo in mezzo e ha parlato di me... vorrei proprio vedere
> 
> Per come lo conosco io (e penso ormai di conoscerlo abbastanza bene, di essere andata oltra la scorza, diciamo) lui ha bisogno di tempo. Per staccare e rielaborare.
> Il problema forum è il SUO problema. Che paradossalmente nella realtà non esiste.
> ...


Posso confermare,di oscuro si è un pò ricreduto!!!Un pochettino.....io conquisto alla lunga!


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, ti rispondo qui come risponderei in privato. Spero che lui non si arrabbi, ma viste le volte in cui si è messo in mezzo e ha parlato di me... vorrei proprio vedere
> 
> Per come lo conosco io (e penso ormai di conoscerlo abbastanza bene, di essere andata oltra la scorza, diciamo) lui ha bisogno di tempo. Per staccare e rielaborare.
> Il problema forum è il SUO problema. Che paradossalmente nella realtà non esiste.
> ...


si Sole, sappi che io credo a quello che tu hai scritto. non credo proprio il contrario.

ma rimane il fatto che ora entrerà e ri-vomiterà a piacer suo. e almeno io , le subisco le sue parole, perchè so che non se ne esce.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> anche io li lessi. gliel ho detto. ma mi è arrivato un vaffanculo sonoro il centesimo. e quindi mi arrendo.e mi spiace in fondo, perchè ..vabbè..lasciamo perdere so che è inutile.


Tu non avresti dovuto. tu eri presente. e hai fatto una scelta. Non ti lamentare se poi vieni criticata. e l'inutilità è reciproca visto (cosa ben peggiore) che anche dopo averti detto che sei alla stessa stregua di un oggetto una domanda, non dico un cambiamento di rotta, non te la sia fatta. e ripetoper l'ennesima volta. che peccato!!!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu non avresti dovuto. tu eri presente. e hai fatto una scelta. Non ti lamentare se poi vieni criticata. e l'inutilità è reciproca visto (cosa ben peggiore) che anche dopo averti detto che sei alla stessa stregua di un oggetto una domanda, non dico un cambiamento di rotta, non te la sia fatta. e ripetoper l'ennesima volta. che peccato!!!!!



tu non vuoi capire. non leggi tutto e preferisci rimanere ancorato ai tuoi credo. ne hai facoltà. ok.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che, ti dirò, non sto amoreggiando proprio con nessuno ma grazie dell'interessamento, la cosa è molto semplice: ammesso e non concesso che sia tutto come dici tu, e non me ne frega manco un cazzo di ricordarti che ALEX e ALEX e SEMPRE ALEX rompe il cazzo a Chiara e ad altre, sempre, comunque ed in ogni modo non appena mettono piede in qualsivoglia thread ed è chiaro che sta cosa dopo un po' rompe i coglioni e la gente si trova a rispondere e poi arrivi tu e leggi e t'incazzi e blablabla, dico: non devi rispondere per forza. Sta cosa si trascina da mesi, con Chiara, senza Chiara, con Quintina che se n'è pure andata, con altre, con gente che non c'entra un cazzo. Oh. Porca puttana, se non vuoi polemizzare, se non vuoi polemiche, cazzo, comincia a darti un freno TU e dallo a quell'altro totale imbecille con cui t'accompagni. Non è difficile.
> Veniamo a noi, o meglio a me. Io ti tratto, ti ho trattata, ti tratterò come tratto CHIUNQUE su questo forum. Non sei speciale nè nulla. Non ce l'ho con te, non mene frega un cazzo nè di sapere come ti chiami nè di vederti in faccia in particolare, non m'importa di chi ti scopi, quando e come, nè di NIENTE DI TE. Valuto quello che scrivi e le volte che mi è capitato di interagire con te è perchè ho letto qualche fesseria che avevi scritto. Tutto lì. Il resto di quello che dici, cioè di averti accusato di questo e quello, è derivato da fatto che, indovina un po'? ALEX faceva casino e tutto, ripeto TUTTO quello che ti ho scritto è derivato dal comportamento dell'animale che dovresti tenere al guinzaglio, oltre al fatto che tutto quello che ho scritto lo confermo per filo e per segno. Se hai qualcosa da recriminare circa la tua posizione è ALEX che ti ci ha messa. Non rompere i coglioni con i piagnistei alla cazzo di cane e, anzi, prenditela con lui. E vaffanculo, aggiungo.


Alex rompe il cazzo a Chiara, a volte quando lei se la prende con me, a volte perchè legge cose che, giustamente o ingiustamente, lo fanno innervosire.

Ma Chiara perchè se l'è presa con me? Per cose successe fuori dal forum. E non si doveva permettere, a mio parere.

Tu puoi avere le tue opinioni su quello che scrivo, ma NON PUOI PERMETTERTI DI ACCUSARMI DI COSE CHE NON HO MAI FATTO, NE' DI SCRIVERE CHE IO STO CON UN UOMO SOLO PERCHE' E' L'UNICO CHE MI HA PRESA.

Questo è altro: è avere preconcetti. Metti che li abbiamo tutti. Ma i miei me li tengo per me, non vado a spiattellarli così come mi vengono.

Ripeto, in questo thread le cose sono scritte così come si sono svolte.

La differenza rispetto ai mesi scorsi, è che parlo e dico, mi difendo e mi arrabbio.

Tutto qui.

Ora, gentilmente, puoi toglierti dai piedi, nemmeno ho letto tutto quello che hai scritto, non ne ho proprio l'interesse nè la voglia


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso confermare,di oscuro si è un pò ricreduto!!!Un pochettino.....io conquisto alla lunga!


Pure io mi sono ricreduta eh, all'inizio mi stavi sui maroni e non poco


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso confermare,di oscuro si è un pò ricreduto!!!Un pochettino.....io conquisto alla lunga!





Sole ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono ricreduta eh, all'inizio mi stavi sui maroni e non poco



Dite la verità che è tutto merito mio


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che me lo dici a fare


:inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Alex rompe il cazzo a Chiara, a volte quando lei se la prende con me, a volte perchè legge cose che, giustamente o ingiustamente, lo fanno innervosire.
> 
> Ma Chiara perchè se l'è presa con me? Per cose successe fuori dal forum. E non si doveva permettere, a mio parere.
> 
> ...


Ma tu l'hai SEMPRE FATTO, brutta handicappata, almeno da quando io sto qua. E poi su facebook, via telefono, via pm, via mail, o che cazzo ne so, tant'è che state a disquisire di cose che sono accadute FUORI da qui, tipo messaggi su facebook scomparsi, per dire. In tutti i modi possibili, perchè puttana eva NON CE LA FAI A FARNE A MENO, perchè ti rode, rosichi, t'incazzi, ti mangi il fegato e vomiti addosso alla gente strali e strali di plateali minchiate salvo poi fare pure la vittima. 
Non ce la fai, ed il problema è che stai con uno che invece di darti una mano ad uscirne TI ACCENDE LA MICCIA, deficiente che altro non sei, che te ne rendi pure conto ma FAI FINTA DI NULLA e tiri avanti perchè, sai, lui è fatto così ma è BUONO. Ma buono a che? A 'na sega è buono, che non capisce un cazzo di niente di nulla. Fa più danni uno stupido VERO, come l'amico tuo, che uno che è vuol fare del male, perchè LO STUPIDO MANCO SE NE RENDE CONTO.
Basta, cazzo. Abbozzala una volta per tutte, scema.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Dite la verità che è tutto merito mio


In parte sì. Poi i culi estroversi hanno fatto il resto


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu l'hai SEMPRE FATTO, *brutta handicappata*, almeno da quando io sto qua. E poi su facebook, via telefono, via pm, via mail, o che cazzo ne so, tant'è che state a disquisire di cose che sono accadute FUORI da qui, tipo messaggi su facebook scomparsi, per dire. In tutti i modi possibili, perchè puttana eva NON CE LA FAI A FARNE A MENO, perchè ti rode, rosichi, t'incazzi, ti mangi il fegato e vomiti addosso alla gente strali e strali di plateali minchiate salvo poi fare pure la vittima.
> Non ce la fai, ed il problema è che stai con uno che invece di darti una mano ad uscirne TI ACCENDE LA MICCIA, deficiente che altro non sei, che te ne rendi pure conto ma FAI FINTA DI NULLA e tiri avanti perchè, sai, lui è fatto così ma è BUONO. Ma buono a che? A 'na sega è buono, che non capisce un cazzo di niente di nulla. Fa più danni uno stupido VERO, come l'amico tuo, che uno che è vuol fare del male, perchè LO STUPIDO MANCO SE NE RENDE CONTO.
> Basta, cazzo. Abbozzala una volta per tutte, scema.


Da persona che lavora spesso con bambini disabili, ti dico che hai usato proprio una pessima espressione.

Per il resto, posso essere una che puntualizza spesso, a volte anche noiosa eh, lo ammetto.

Però direi di darti una calmata, eh, vedo che ti esce un po' di bava dalla bocca. Ti avrà contagiato il mio uomo, che dici  ?


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu non avresti dovuto. tu eri presente. e hai fatto una scelta. Non ti lamentare se poi vieni criticata. e l'inutilità è reciproca visto (cosa ben peggiore) che anche dopo averti detto che sei alla stessa stregua di un oggetto una domanda, non dico un cambiamento di rotta, non te la sia fatta. e ripetoper l'ennesima volta. che peccato!!!!!




ma tu le scelte, quelle importanti, non le stronzate, le vivi qui o nella realtà?

Tu lo sai vero che personalmente per difendere la mia immagine ai tuoi occhi non ti diro' quali siano nè le mie relazioni con coloro che_ erano presenti,_ nè altro.
_
e sai_ perchè? perchè tu manipoli tutto quello leggi,e quello che ricordi. ed è il tuo livore ( sicuramente legittimo ) che lo fa, e la tua ragione nel frattempo tace, perchè qui, sul web, è piu facile non abbozzare che nella realtà. qui si entra, si vomitano le proprie frustrazioni se magari il gatto ha pisciato sulle mutande di seta , un vaffanculo a quello che ti sta sul cazzo e amen. e ti sfoghi cosi.

nella realtà, invece, come Sole ricordava, sei diverso, perchè decidi di esserlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Da persona che lavora spesso con bambini disabili, ti dico che hai usato proprio una pessima espressione.
> 
> Per il resto, posso essere una che puntualizza spesso, a volte anche noiosa eh, lo ammetto.
> 
> Però direi di darti una calmata, eh, vedo che ti esce un po' di bava dalla bocca. Ti avrà contagiato il mio uomo, che dici  ?


No no, l'espressione è quella corretta. E si, mi hai realmente abbottato i coglioni. Tu e quell'altro demente. Spesso lascio pure perdere per la verità, ma a volte, tipo l'altra sera tipo oggi, ma tra un pò, per tua fortuna, vado via, no. Capita. A te magari no perchè non ce la fai, però capisci bene, immagino.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, l'espressione è quella corretta. E si, mi hai realmente abbottato i coglioni. Tu e quell'altro demente. Spesso lascio pure perdere per la verità, ma a volte, tipo l'altra sera tipo oggi, ma tra un pò, per tua fortuna, *vado via*, no. Capita. A te magari no perchè non ce la fai, però capisci bene, immagino.


Penso che mi strapperò i capelli dal dispiacere.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso che mi strapperò i capelli dal dispiacere.


Ma vattene affanculo, scema. Smettila e campa tranquilla, se sei capace.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu le scelte, quelle importanti, non le stronzate, le vivi qui o nella realtà?
> 
> Tu lo sai vero che personalmente per difendere la mia immagine ai tuoi occhi non ti diro' quali siano nè le mie relazioni con coloro che_ erano presenti,_ nè altro.
> _
> ...


Non credo proprio sia uno sfogo... almeno non più di quanto lo è per tutti.

A me capita di essere più nervosa e di risultare più acida anche qui sopra.

Penso che sia una questione di mancanza di voglia di adottare strategie per interrompere un flusso negativo. Perchè diciamocelo, un bel vaffanculo reciproco ci può anche stare, nella vita reale come qui. I litigi esistono, gli insulti capitano (qui sopra ne abbiamo visto un esempio).

Quello che va oltre, per me, è la pretesa di andare avanti senza porsi limiti, illudendosi di farsi giustizia così.
In realtà qui sopra non c'è modo di farsi giustizia, è una battaglia persa. Bisogna riconoscerlo e preservarsi, credo.
Alex in questo, a mio avviso, difetta un po'.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vattene affanculo, scema. Smettila e campa tranquilla, se sei capace.


Ma io sono tranquillissima, a me preme solo chiarire le cose. E non essere vittima di falsità.
Non pretendo di avere tutte le ragioni, sbagli ne avrò fatti anch'io.
E il fatto di saperli riconoscere mi fa stare in pace con me stessa.

Ora ripulisciti la bava e vai a pranzare tranquillo pure tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Ma io sono tranquillissima*, a me preme solo chiarire le cose. E non essere vittima di falsità.
> Non pretendo di avere tutte le ragioni, sbagli ne avrò fatti anch'io.
> E il fatto di saperli riconoscere mi fa stare in pace con me stessa.
> 
> Ora ripulisciti la bava e vai a pranzare tranquillo pure tu.


Ma fosse vero, fosse vero. Tu ti fai prendere, e scrivi, parli, interpreti alla cazzo di cane. L'hai pure scritto, non mi va di andarmi a riprendere le frasi esatte. Non sei manco onesta, che se fossi stata tranquilla non si sarebbe arrivati a sto punto, non per semplice pignoleria. E che cazzo, mica ci vuol un genio a capirlo. Oh. E tieni quell'animale a bada che ti fa SOLO DANNI.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Dite la verità che è tutto merito mio


Si, buona parte del merito è tuo!:up:Io son consapevole di avere dei modi del cazzo,però è proprio grazie a quei modi che all'inizio faccio subito una scrematura,alle persone scorrette e disoneste i miei modi non piacciono per nulla,si sentono ancora più sporche e gli rode tanto quel culo stanco e avvizzito che si ritrovano,quindi contento di stargli sulle palle!Le persone oneste invece dpo un pò capiscono e mi apprezzano,purtroppo far capire alle persone che le cose che si racconatano son emerite cazzate ha delle controindicazioni!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma fosse vero, fosse vero. Tu ti fai prendere, e scrivi, parli, interpreti alla cazzo di cane. L'hai pure scritto, non mi va di andarmi a riprendere le frasi esatte. Non sei manco onesta, che se fossi stata tranquilla non si sarebbe arrivati a sto punto, non per semplice pignoleria. E che cazzo, mica ci vuol un genio a capirlo. Oh. E tieni quell'animale a bada che ti fa SOLO DANNI.


Quando ti ho scritto l'mp ero incazzata.
Leggere sul forum riferimenti a gruppi su fb e agli mp che mando agli utenti sì, mi fa incazzare.
Ma non è che passo la giornata a rosicare.

Animale sarai tu, che hai moglie e figli e scopi in giro come se niente fosse.
Rileggiti il thread se ti è rimasto un minimo di luciditá.

Ora mi molli? Ti sei preso una cotta pure tu come l'altro amico anonimo minacciatore?


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Questo sito è diventato un tiro a segno


co' questi, S.S.N. e C.I.M. nulla possono...

se so' arresi, ma da mo'...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non me frega un cazzo del pm o di che, è che di perdere la brocca ti capita alla grande e non solo con me, *mongoloide *scema. E sì, ci passi le giornate a rosicare, come no. Qui come altrove, non dire fregnacce. Cazzo sono MESI, per la puttana. Che cazzo di coraggio hai. E che cazzo di coraggio hai, tra l'altro, brutta zoccola che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per DUE ANNI e rompi i coglioni a me ed a tutti quelli che poco poco non sono d'accordo con te con una verginità rifatta che puzza di fasullo da chilometri. Abbozzala.


l'ho detto una marea di volte anche a sterminatore: smettetela di usare malattie per insultare.
è intollerabile


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho detto una marea di volte anche a sterminatore: smettetela di usare malattie per insultare.
> è intollerabile



[video=youtube;BWG8RqsjI88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWG8RqsjI88[/video]


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;BWG8RqsjI88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWG8RqsjI88[/video]


conosci bambini down? io sì.
hai una marea di parolacce a disposizione, usale


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu le scelte, quelle importanti, non le stronzate, le vivi qui o nella realtà?
> 
> Tu lo sai vero che personalmente per difendere la mia immagine ai tuoi occhi non ti diro' quali siano nè le mie relazioni con coloro che_ erano presenti,_ nè altro.
> _
> ...


Ti invito a darti una calmatina perché se è vero che ammetto spesso di essere comw mi si dipinge non ammetto quello che nin sono e ho mai fatto. se vieni per sfogarti soni cszzu tuoi. non attribuire a me.
grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conosci bambini down? io sì.
> hai una marea di parolacce a disposizione, usale


Ai bambini down compro le caramelle ed aiuto ad attraversare la strada, a quest'altro tipo di svantaggiati che posta qua sopra no, anzi. Specie dopo che hanno, e mi hanno, sfracellato le palle per mesi e mesi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non me frega un cazzo del pm o di che, è che di perdere la brocca ti capita alla grande e non solo con me, mongoloide scema. E sì, ci passi le giornate a rosicare, come no. Qui come altrove, non dire fregnacce. Cazzo sono MESI, per la puttana. Che cazzo di coraggio hai. E che cazzo di coraggio hai, tra l'altro, brutta zoccola che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per DUE ANNI e rompi i coglioni a me ed a tutti quelli che poco poco non sono d'accordo con te con una verginità rifatta che puzza di fasullo da chilometri. Abbozzala.


AHAHAAHAHAH asciugati la bava ritardato impotente


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non me frega un cazzo del pm o di che, è che di perdere la brocca ti capita alla grande e non solo con me, mongoloide scema. E sì, ci passi le giornate a rosicare, come no. Qui come altrove, non dire fregnacce. Cazzo sono MESI, per la puttana. Che cazzo di coraggio hai. E che cazzo di coraggio hai, tra l'altro, brutta zoccola che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per DUE ANNI e rompi i coglioni a me ed a tutti quelli che poco poco non sono d'accordo con te con una verginità rifatta che puzza di fasullo da chilometri. Abbozzala.


Questo forum è diventato davvero LAMMERDA più totale.

Poi però se scrivo che non mi piaccioni i gay, crolla il cielo. Non sapete nemmeno rispettarvi tra di voi e mi tocca sentirmi fare la morale.

Ma vaffanculo và.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> AHAHAAHAHAH asciugati la bava ritardato impotente


oggi niente pompini da sole?

ahahahahah

vedo che nun ha la bocca occupata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo forum è diventato davvero LAMMERDA più totale.


Grazie anche a te ed a svantaggiati mongoloidi della tua risma, che tra tradimenti fatti e subiti, omofobie latenti ed innamoramento per le tette facile non capiscono più un cazzo e già è tanto che riescono ad allacciarsi le scarpe da soli la mattina.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te ed a svantaggiati mongoloidi della tua risma, che tra tradimenti fatti e subiti, omofobie latenti ed innamoramento per le tette facile non capiscono più un cazzo e già è tanto che riescono ad allacciarsi le scarpe da soli la mattina.


Ma taci brutto stronzo che è per gente come te che il forum è andato a puttane.

Pensa alla tua famiglia e tieni a posto l'uccello, brutto demente.


----------



## Nr69 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te ed a svantaggiati mongoloidi della tua risma, che tra tradimenti fatti e subiti, omofobie latenti ed innamoramento per le tette facile non capiscono più un cazzo e già è tanto che riescono ad allacciarsi le scarpe da soli la mattina.


Ahhh hai proprio ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma taci brutto stronzo che è per gente come te che il forum è andato a puttane.
> 
> Pensa alla tua famiglia e tieni a posto l'uccello, brutto demente.



Ma io alla mia famiglia ci penso eccome, tu pensa allo stronzo che sei ad aver tradito e poi, ricambiato, a rimanerci pure male. SCEMO.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma taci brutto stronzo che è per gente come te che il forum è andato a puttane.
> 
> Pensa alla tua famiglia e tieni a posto l'uccello, brutto demente.


addirittura, tutto sto' potere c'ha?

ahahahahah

me sa che te sbaj...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Ci siamo*

Incominciano a volare cazzi....coraggio si parte...:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io alla mia famiglia ci penso eccome, tu pensa allo stronzo che sei ad aver tradito e poi, ricambiato, a rimanerci pure male. SCEMO.


E casca l'asino coglione, rileggiti la mia storia del cazzo se vuoi etichettarmi in qualche maniera.

Sei merda. E io sono un pirla a risponderti, hai ragione.

Sei proprio il peggio del forum, è più produttivo parlare con un bimbominkia ottenne.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E casca l'asino coglione, rileggiti la mia storia del cazzo se vuoi eticchettarmi in qualche maniera.
> 
> Sei merda. E io sono un pirla a risponderti, hai ragione.
> 
> Sei proprio il peggio del forum, è più produttivo parlare con un bimbominkia ottenne.



Ma l'asino sei tu, altro che sotto sequestro emozionale, scimunito, tu sei sotto sequestro cerebrale, e da un pezzo pure. Ma vaffanculo pure tu, altro che thread dedicati a Sole, abbracciatevi anzi e buttatevi da un dirupo entrambi.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'asino sei tu, altro che sotto sequestro emozionale, scimunito, tu sei sotto sequestro cerebrale, e da un pezzo pure. Ma vaffanculo pure tu, altro che thread dedicati a Sole, abbracciatevi anzi e buttatevi da un dirupo entrambi.


Testa di minchia, scrivimi in privato se ti và, che ne parliamo di persona.

Coniglio.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco un altro fenomeno,il primo schiaffo che parte è il suo,che demente.


Vieni pure tu, anonimo demente.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Testa di minchia, scrivimi in privato se ti và, che ne parliamo di persona.
> 
> Coniglio.


Si eh. Oh. Sono già lì.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ti stacco la testina dal corpo,non scherzare con me.


E allora registrati che ci mettiamo d'accordo, anonimo di sto cazzo.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ti devasto le budella da non registrato testa di cazzo.


Sei un ragioniere stressato, spreca il tuo tempo in un'altra maniera.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono quello che decide quanto tempo ti rimane imbecille,vedi di non rompere più il cazzo a nessuno,non scherzare con me.


Ma vai a cagare insieme a quell'altro, fammi un favore.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco hai capito,sparisci prima che inizio ad interessarmi alla tua mediocrità.


LOL


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei un ragioniere stressato, spreca il tuo tempo in un'altra maniera.


io sapevo che sciacquava le provette delle analisi del piscio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io sapevo che sciacquava le provette delle analisi del piscio...
> 
> ahahahahah



ROTFL


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vai in pace prima che apparecchi il mio pranzo sul tuo fisico deturpato.


ha parlato pasqualino settebellezze....

na' faccia da cazzo da vomito...

maronn...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vai in pace prima che apparecchi il mio pranzo sul tuo fisico deturpato.


Và bene, La ringrazio per la pietà dimostratami, rabbi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Alex rompe il cazzo a Chiara, a volte quando lei se la prende con me, a volte perchè legge cose che, giustamente o ingiustamente, lo fanno innervosire.
> 
> *Ma Chiara perchè se l'è presa con me? Per cose successe fuori dal forum.* E non si doveva permettere, a mio parere.



ma chi se l'è presa con te?
ma che film ti sei fatta in testa?
ho forse inavvertitamente scopato qualcuno su cui avevi messo gli occhi?

ti ho appena spiegato che l'unica ad aver pensato/parlato male di me alle mie spalle sei stata tu
spiegami per quali motivi dovrei avercela con una donna che si sta separando e che non mi considera tra le sue amiche, ma una semplice conoscenza.

poco prima di questo post hai scritto che non sono stata e non sono tra le tue amiche.
quindi, fatti una ragione del fatto che: 

qui sul forum ti quoto come qualsiasi altro utente, e in particolare quando scrivi stronzate ( e molte volte non l'ho fatto per non infierire, sappilo: questo per farti rendere conto di quanto presti il fianco)
sei tu che ti senti tirata in causa ogni sacrosanta volta e smetti per cinque minuti la parte della troia redenta per prendere quella della martire perseguitata.

L'unica cosa che ho fatto più volte è stata invitarti a non fare discorsi generali sui traditori, motivandoli con la tua esperienza come se fosse universale e universalizzante: a non parlare per verità rivelate.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Và bene, La ringrazio per la pietà dimostratami, rabbi.


Per questa volta,non fare il fenomeno se sei un coglione.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho forse inavvertitamente scopato qualcuno su cui avevi messo gli occhi?


bonjour finesse...

ahahahahah

come cazzo state combinate...

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bonjour finesse...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



ma chiedilo a lei
io sto a posto da mo


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per questa volta,non fare il fenomeno se sei un coglione.


ue' strunz', ma sei negli esuberi?

mala tempora currunt...e poi l'assegnino alla chiquita pe' la dogana chi lo paga?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi se l'è presa con te?
> ma che film ti sei fatta in testa?
> ho forse inavvertitamente scopato qualcuno su cui avevi messo gli occhi?
> 
> ...


Ipocrita, senzapalle, bisognosa di consensi, dedita a fare marketing...sono cose che scrivi a tutti?

A tutti scrivi che dovrebbero vergognarsi?

A tutti scrivi che sono in malafede?

In un periodo in cui ricevevo attacchi da tutti, soprattutto da anonimi che poi cosi anonimi non sono, tu ti sei unita al gregge. E visto che ci conoscevamo, ci sono rimasta male.

Le tue offese mi hanno ferita, le ho trovate ingiuste e pesanti, dal momento che io non ti ho mai risposto e ho fatto di tutto per ignorarti.

Di chi ti scopi tu non mi frega niente, ma come ti viene in mente di scrivere una cosa del genere, totalmente infondata?
Ancora una volta qui sopra fai allusioni.
Con tutto il rispetto per Tuba, puoi chiedere in giro: lo trovo simpatico e intelligente, ma non mi è mai interessato come uomo, non è il mio tipo. Posso averci scherzato, posso aver fatto qualche battuta, per un certo periodo abbiamo condiviso i nostri gusti musicali...ma non è che ogni uomo gradevole volessi portarmelo a letto. Ho avuto altri uomini in testa.

E comunque basta, davvero. Tanto  è inutile.


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una che si scopa il conte tanto a posto non è. direi per nulla. e a questo punto preoccupati di qualsiasi cosa. perché. a tutto c'è un limite. e tu lo hai oltrepassato. e io quando minaccio, troietta da due soldi lo fsccio in chiaro e chiarsmente senza possibilità di frsintendimenti
> credo che te ne accorgerai. vienimi a cercare poi mi raccomando.
> Angelo


Ma oggi è la giornata mondiale della poesia romantica?


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una che si scopa il conte tanto a posto non è. direi per nulla.
> Angelo


ma nun era Tebe che faceva volontariato?

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ipocrita, senzapalle, bisognosa di consensi, dedita a fare marketing...sono cose che scrivi a tutti?
> 
> A tutti scrivi che dovrebbero vergognarsi?
> 
> ...


Fortuna che c'è gente che sa chi sei davvero, tesoro. :amici:


----------



## Tuba (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Tuba, puoi chiedere in giro: *lo trovo simpatico e intelligente, ma non mi è mai interessato come uomo, non è il mio tipo. *
> E comunque basta, davvero. Tanto  è inutile.


Il neretto, insieme al classico: * Ti voglio bene come se ne potrebbe volere a un amico o a un fratello * è sempre stata la mia maledizione 

      <------- Sono faccine che ridono.....

Chiara, se rileggo un altro tuo post in questo thread, ti prometto che rivelo ai quattro venti certe cosette tue che............ 

Come ? Si.....è una minaccia. 

Tanto, fra esercizi di mirror climbing estremo e amenità varie non ne verrete mai a capo, in questo momento siete come due rette sghembe, non v'incontrerete neanche all'infinito. Fate una cosa: mettetevi in firma una frase del genere:

Questo post non è un attacco alla persona Sole / Chiara. 

Torno a lavorare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Ipocrita*, senzapalle, bisognosa di consensi, dedita a fare marketing...sono cose che scrivi a tutti?
> 
> A tutti scrivi che dovrebbero vergognarsi?
> 
> ...


quella in neretto è l'unica parola che ti ho veramente detto
le altre accuse (come le chiami tu) le hai dedotte grazie alla tua coda di paglia.

e il riferimento a Tubarao, al quale non avevo minimamente pensato mentre scrivevo, mi porta a confermare il fatto che tu sia veramente bisognosa di consensi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Il neretto, insieme al classico: * Ti voglio bene come se ne potrebbe volere a un amico o a un fratello * è sempre stata la mia maledizione
> 
> <------- Sono faccine che ridono.....
> 
> ...


Friendzone.

I know that feel, bro.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Friendzone.
> 
> I know that feel, bro.


UltimoSangre


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Il neretto, insieme al classico: * Ti voglio bene come se ne potrebbe volere a un amico o a un fratello * è sempre stata la mia maledizione
> 
> <------- Sono faccine che ridono.....
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa sensata della giornata fin da ieri peccato che arrivi con mesi di ritardo. 
Angelo


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fortuna che c'è gente che sa chi sei davvero, tesoro. :amici:


Grazie Kid.
Tu sei una di quelle due persone di cui parlavo negli mp con Joey. L'altra è Simy.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una che si scopa il conte tanto a posto non è. direi per nulla. e a questo punto preoccupati di qualsiasi cosa. perché. a tutto c'è un limite. e tu lo hai oltrepassato. e io quando minaccio, troietta da due soldi lo fsccio in chiaro e chiarsmente senza possibilità di frsintendimenti
> credo che te ne accorgerai. vienimi a cercare poi mi raccomando.
> Angelo



non hai ancora capito che sei *RELATIVO*?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'unica cosa sensata della giornata fin da ieri peccato che arrivi con mesi di ritardo.
> Angelo



se lotrovi sensato prova un pò ad imparare da lui l'educazione e il rispetto che ha SEMPRE AVUTO per le donne degli altri.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quella in neretto è l'unica parola che ti ho veramente detto
> le altre accuse (come le chiami tu) le hai dedotte grazie alla tua coda di paglia.
> 
> e il riferimento a Tubarao, al quale non avevo minimamente pensato mentre scrivevo, mi porta a confermare il fatto che tu sia veramente bisognosa di consensi.


Minchia! Stesera mi vado a cercare tutti i tuoi post, piuttosto non vado a dormire!

Eccheccazzo!



Tuba, riesci a farmi sorridere nonostante tutto, pensa un po'


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

devo dire che tubarao per  la sua educazione , e non solo,è un utente da rimpiangere moltissimo di questi tempi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se lotrovi sensato prova un pò ad imparare da lui l'educazione e il rispetto che ha SEMPRE AVUTO per le donne degli altri.


Cosa che non hai e non hai avuto tu.e io ho trovato sensato dirti di smetterla di scrivere qui. Ma vedo che vai avanti. evidentemente lo trovo sensato solo io. quello che avevo da dire a lui l'ho detto. quello che tu vuoi ancora pervicacemente io ti dica te lo sto dicendo.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Minchia! Stesera mi vado a cercare tutti i tuoi post, piuttosto non vado a dormire!
> 
> Eccheccazzo!
> 
> ...


nun vedemo l'ora de leggerli, poi...

ao', ma nun c'avete un cazzo de fa'?

che scoppiati...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun vedemo l'ora de leggerli, poi...
> 
> ao', ma nun c'avete un cazzo de fa'?
> 
> ...



Concordo....


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun vedemo l'ora de leggerli, poi...
> 
> ao', ma nun c'avete un cazzo de fa'?
> 
> ...


Ma sì, hai ragione anche tu in effetti.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo....


Eccolo qui l'intervento del secolo. cazzo concordi, deficiente? Giuro che a leggerti sei più. scema di una scimmietta ritardata. con tutto il rispetto per loro. e fatti i caxzi tuoi un volta buona


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sì, hai ragione anche tu in effetti.


Infatti è l'unica cosa decente che ha detto mentre nessuno l'ha cacato intromettebdosu sperando du potersi intrufolare nella bagarre. patetico


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sì, hai ragione anche tu in effetti.


g'ho SEMPER rasun'...

pe' definisiun'...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccolo qui l'intervento del secolo. cazzo concordi, *deficiente? Giuro che a leggerti sei più. scema di una scimmietta ritardata. con tutto il rispetto per loro.* e fatti i caxzi tuoi un volta buona



Ma mi sa che una bella forchettata te la dovresti fare pure tu:rotfl:



Per il neretto confermo ...ma .....specchio riflesso:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti è l'unica cosa decente che ha detto mentre nessuno l'ha cacato intromettebdosu sperando du potersi intrufolare nella bagarre. patetico


e gia' perche' mo' preferisci sfottere quanno nun ce sto, perche' sai che la merda che te scarico e' a container...

neh scoppia'?

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> g'ho SEMPER rasun'...
> 
> pe' definisiun'...
> 
> ahahahah


Vabbè, sempre no, ma a volte ti condivido.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma mi sa che una bella forchettata te la dovresti fare pure tu:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Per il neretto confermo ...ma .....specchio riflesso:rotfl:


Non quando mu riguarda da vicino l'argomento, ritardata.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, sempre no, ma a volte ti condivido.


anch'io te condividerei, tanto nun so' geloso...

chemmifrega...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e gia' perche' mo' preferisci sfottere quanno nun ce sto, perche' sai che la merda che te scarico e' a container...
> 
> neh scoppia'?
> 
> ahahahah


Ma perché scusa mi hsi quotato o hsi per caso parlato di/con me in questo thread?
Minchia stsi perdendo colpi. sarà l'apompino (assenza di) che ti sta dando alla testa


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non quando mu riguarda da vicino l'argomento,* ritardata*.



Siamo una bella cricca eh!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siamo una bella cricca eh!


Quoto. siete una bella cricca


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma perché scusa mi hsi quotato o hsi per caso parlato di/con me in questo thread?
> Minchia stsi perdendo colpi. sarà l'apompino (assenza di) che ti sta dando alla testa


ah profugo, ho letto che l'hai fatto ieri co' quell'artro rotto in culo aminchietto tuo der 69...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah profugo, ho letto che l'hai fatto ieri co' quell'artro rotto in culo aminchietto tuo der 69...


Non so di minchia stai parlando ma qualsiasi cosa sia hai ragione tu. ho paura della merda


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Azzo*

Ahh adesso ho capito...!Però.... il conte....preferisco non aggiungere altro,certa gente dovrebbe solo che vergognarsi!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siamo una bella cricca eh!


mi sto facendo un filtrino



tiè


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah profugo, ho letto che l'hai fatto ieri co' quell'artro rotto in culo aminchietto tuo der 69...


Guarda che non tutti i non registrati che scrivono sono Alex.

Anche prima, quello che se l'è presa con Kid non era lui.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che non tutti i non registrati che scrivono sono Alex.
> 
> Anche prima, quello che se l'è presa con Kid non era lui.


Alex si firma quando insulta,altri no...!!Belle robe ho letto anche oggi,adesso ho capito come mai qualcuna interviene ad intermittenza.....!!!Molto male!!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sto facendo un filtrino
> 
> 
> 
> tiè


aiuto Tebina..le maestrine del sito mi hanno fatto un maleficio!.sai che mi e'successo dopo la pausa??be'vado in pag FB della mia amica,e rimango invornito...la novita'e che 'da oggi sarebbe impegnata con tanto di cuoricino.
Per un po'sono rimasto gelato..sai la conosco se trova fidanzato..ciao Lothar..per fortuna poi al cell tutto chiarito..scherzo idiota di sua amica.
Maestre la pagherete...:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

*P.J. HARVEY*



Sole ha detto:


> Anche io adoro PJ
> 
> E questa canzone l'ho trovata, ecco... appropriata. Anche se è stata dura abbandonare Nothingman dei Pearl Jam. L'ho tenuta per tanto, mi ha accompagnata qui nel periodo della mia separazione. Ma era arrivato il momento di voltare pagina.
> 
> Grazie g


un'ora ci ho impiegato per trovare una risposta in questo guazzabuglio....Dio mio....
cerco anche il pezzo dei Pearl Jam. 
volevo anche dirti che se ti piacciono, puoi trovare interi loro concerti su youtube 
perchè hanno tolto il limite del caricamento di 15 min.

adesso ripesco quella canzone...e penserò a te e a ogni persona che ha sofferto.
Sei stata brava a voltare pagina ....  coraggiosa.... ma come si fa?

ospite "g"


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aiuto Tebina..le maestrine del sito mi hanno fatto un maleficio!.sai che mi e'successo dopo la pausa??be'vado in pag FB della mia amica,e rimango invornito...la novita'e che 'da oggi sarebbe impegnata con tanto di cuoricino.
> Per un po'sono rimasto gelato..sai la conosco se trova fidanzato..ciao Lothar..per fortuna poi al cell tutto chiarito..scherzo idiota di sua amica.
> Maestre la pagherete...:smile:



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ti faccio un contro maleficio lothar!
Motel SUBITO!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



grazie mia cara..sei la mia luce!!!venerdi'se il ''tesoruccio''mette piedi in auto..la divoro.ahahahah..

Scanso equivoci ''affettivi''..domani quando per lavoro vedro'la bella di paese..ci provero',,con mille cautele,perche'non ho ancora capito,se ci e'(allegra....) o  se ci fa'(cioe'mi prende per il c......)......molto complicata la cosa.
ma io non sono per le cose semplici..quelle le lascio agli utenti invorniti..del forum:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che non tutti i non registrati che scrivono sono Alex.
> 
> Anche prima, quello che se l'è presa con Kid non era lui.


Ma che precisi....il non registrati di cui parla il deficiente ha dato dello scimunito, dicasi SCIMUNITO a Ultimo. Stermy sa benissimo che non uso certa terminolovia da dementi. Altrimenti sa che per un'offesa del genere pagherei un investigatore per scoprire chi è e sterminarlo con le mie manine. Scimunito???? Ce ne vuole tutta per usare scimunito.....brrrr
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie mia cara..sei la mia luce!!!venerdi'se il ''tesoruccio''mette piedi in auto..la divoro.ahahahah..
> 
> Scanso equivoci ''affettivi''..domani quando per lavoro vedro'la bella di paese..ci provero',,con mille cautele,perche'non ho ancora capito,se ci e'(allegra....) o  se ci fa'(cioe'mi prende per il c......)......molto complicata la cosa.
> ma io non sono per le cose semplici..quelle le lascio agli utenti invorniti..del forum:smile:


Su Tebe...rispondi al Lino Bandi de noartri   
Angelo


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un'ora ci ho impiegato per trovare una risposta in questo guazzabuglio....Dio mio....
> cerco anche il pezzo dei Pearl Jam.
> volevo anche dirti che se ti piacciono, puoi trovare interi loro concerti su youtube
> perchè hanno tolto il limite del caricamento di 15 min.
> ...


Ho fatto 2 anni di terapia, mi sono presa il mio tempo e i miei spazi, ho fatto qualche cavolata ma, in mezzo alle cavolate, ho incontrato un persona che mi ha fatto intravedere un'altra possibilitá, oltre all'unica che in quel momento mi davo.

Mi sono sganciata dal mio matrimonio senza sapere bene dove stavo andando e ora lo so, so di aver fatto la cosa giusta.

Nothingman è una delle mie preferite dei Pearl Jam, spero che possa essere illuminante anche per te, anche se non conosco bene la tua storia. Buon ascolto


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Su Tebe...rispondi al Lino Bandi de noartri
> Angelo


Banfi


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che precisi....il non registrati di cui parla il deficiente ha dato dello scimunito, dicasi SCIMUNITO a Ultimo. Stermy sa benissimo che non uso certa terminolovia da dementi. Altrimenti sa che per un'offesa del genere pagherei un investigatore per scoprire chi è e sterminarlo con le mie manine. Scimunito???? Ce ne vuole tutta per usare scimunito.....brrrr
> Angelo


Minchia con l'avatar di BP li scambio sempre. non ultimo ma kid


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Su Tebe...rispondi al Lino Bandi de noartri
> Angelo



eh?


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Minchia con l'avatar di BP li scambio sempre. non ultimo ma kid


Guarda che Ultimo ha cambiato avatar!!

Ma quanto sei stordito da uno a dieci  ?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che Ultimo ha cambiato avatar!!
> 
> Ma quanto sei stordito da uno a dieci  ?


1000000000000000000
Ma anche tu non scherzi


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?


Eheheh


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?



Non ti fare domande ??
Tu di sempre concordo e vedrai che va sempre bene...


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ti fare domande ??
> Tu di sempre concordo e vedrai che va sempre bene...



concordo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ti fare domande ??
> Tu di sempre concordo e vedrai che va sempre bene...


Concordo con la ritardata


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Concordo con la ritardata


concordo....

in effetti sono in ritardo per un appuntamento....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo


Ti sei sbagliata allora prims non dovevi scrivere eh? Ma beeeeeeeh?
E siche ce ne vuole ad andare dietro alla retarded


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> concordo....
> 
> in effetti sono in ritardo per un appuntamento....


Sei arrivata in ritardo anche quando distribuivano l'intelligenza. ti hi incrociato trafelata mentre venivo via


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Su Tebe...rispondi al Lino Bandi de noartri
> Angelo




:carneval::carneval::carneval:Angeluzzo..ma quello e'Stermy no???mica sono targato BA io.....e de noartri che lingua e'???libico o tunisino???:smile::smile:..parla italiano se ne sei capace...ma ho grossi dubbi....ahahahhah..niente di personale eh angelino


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei arrivata in ritardo anche quando distribuivano l'intelligenza. ti hi incrociato trafelata mentre venivo via



Peccato che quel giorno pioveva e tu avevi l'ombrello

aperto....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

*riflessione...*



Sole ha detto:


> Ho fatto 2 anni di terapia, mi sono presa il mio tempo e i miei spazi, ho fatto qualche cavolata ma, in mezzo alle cavolate, ho incontrato un persona che mi ha fatto intravedere un'altra possibilitá, oltre all'unica che in quel momento mi davo.
> Mi sono sganciata dal mio matrimonio senza sapere bene dove stavo andando e ora lo so, so di aver fatto la cosa giusta.
> Nothingman è una delle mie preferite dei Pearl Jam, spero che possa essere illuminante anche per te, anche se non conosco bene la tua storia. Buon ascolto


ho fatto 2 mesi di terapia con un'asina travestita da psicologa e mi è stato sufficiente,
i soldi che ora non dò a lei li verso a qualche mensa dei poveri per Natale, ci sono tanti bisognosi in giro...
Ho scritto qualcosa di là, nella "mediazione familiare"....

sei stata intelligente...non hai idea di quanto mi aiuterebbe un'altra persona in questo momento,
per ora ci rifletto bene ma il destino del padre separato è molto molto gramo.... 
rifletterò sul tuo pensiero,
un abbraccio

ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:Angeluzzo..ma quello e'Stermy no???mica sono targato BA io.....e de noartri che lingua e'???libico o tunisino???:smile::smile:..parla italiano se ne sei capace...ma ho grossi dubbi....ahahahhah..niente di personale eh angelino


Comincia a mettere l'accento al posto dell' apostrofo sulla e e posso pensare di poter parlare in italiano . un italiano comprensibile anche ad un idiota come te. Mica quello che parlano le persone normali. per te sarebbe un scoglio insormontabile comprenderlo. niente di personale eh, lothar


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho fatto 2 mesi di terapia con un'asina travestita da psicologa e mi è stato sufficiente,
> i soldi che ora non dò a lei li verso a qualche mensa dei poveri per Natale, ci sono tanti bisognosi in giro...
> Ho scritto qualcosa di là, nella "mediazione familiare"....
> 
> ...


Il punto è che l'altra persona deve comunque subentrare quando sei arrivato a un certo punto... quando capisci che non ha più senso stare insieme. Io ormai ero lontana da mio marito anni luce. Stavo bene solo fuori casa.

Non poteva andare avanti così per molto.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peccato che quel giorno pioveva e tu avevi l'ombrello
> 
> aperto....


Minchia che battutona mi hai disastrato. A pensarci bene è una minchiata come tutte quelle che scrivi. Ma riderò lo stesso come si farebbe alla battuta di un bimbominkia
ah ah ah


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho fatto 2 mesi di terapia con un'asina travestita da psicologa e mi è stato sufficiente,
> i soldi che ora non dò a lei li verso a qualche mensa dei poveri per Natale, ci sono tanti bisognosi in giro...
> Ho scritto qualcosa di là, nella "mediazione familiare"....
> 
> ...


Posso immaginarlo. La cosa che mi ha causato più sensi di colpa in assoluto è vedere mio marito in difficoltà, sradicato dal suo mondo, dalla sua famiglia e dalle sue cose.

La separazione è brutta, in ogni caso. Per me sono passati 7 mesi e solo ora comincio a vivere un minimo di serenità.

Andrò a leggerti comunque.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comincia a mettere l'accento al posto dell' apostrofo sulla e e posso pensare di poter parlare in italiano . un italiano comprensibile anche ad un idiota come te. Mica quello che parlano le persone normali. per te sarebbe un scoglio insormontabile comprenderlo. niente di personale eh, lothar



:smileezzente plebeo come osi parlare cosi'al Grande Lothar????non sai che Egli gode di licenza,e quindi usa a suo piacimento apostrofi e virgole???..ahahah Angelo...c'e'un perche'se il Mitico Admin ti ha dato un calcio nel culino no???
........


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso immaginarlo. La cosa che mi ha causato più sensi di colpa in assoluto è vedere mio marito in difficoltà, sradicato dal suo mondo, dalla sua famiglia e dalle sue cose.
> La separazione è brutta, in ogni caso. Per me sono passati 7 mesi e solo ora comincio a vivere un minimo di serenità.
> Andrò a leggerti comunque.



è una dichiarazione sincera che ti fa onore, sono certissimo che hai provato un senso di colpa enorme...
ma se non c'era più nulla da fare, allora rispetto la tua scelta.
Mia moglie mi vede in grandissima difficoltà .. ma pensa solo a sè stessa.
Ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, per rimettermi a posto in 7 mesi....
e hai ragione tu sul fatto che nuove persone possono arrivare solo molto, molto dopo
come hai scritto prima.
ciao
ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :smileezzente plebeo come osi parlare cosi'al Grande Lothar????non sai che Egli gode di licenza,e quindi usa a suo piacimento apostrofi e virgole???..ahahah Angelo...c'e'un perche'se il Mitico Admin ti ha dato un calcio nel culino no???
> ........


perchè probabilmente avere un disadattato cerebrale come tge è più semplice da gestire. gli si dicono due puttanate, una pacca sulla spalla come si fa con i cretini e via...con me è più complicato 
plebeo...grazie mi lusinghi. ma adesso vai di là che cv'è tua moglie che fa la doccia e la devi guardare dal buco della serratura
Ciao Lino.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Ragazzi*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè probabilmente avere un disadattato cerebrale come tge è più semplice da gestire. gli si dicono due puttanate, una pacca sulla spalla come si fa con i cretini e via...con me è più complicato
> plebeo...grazie mi lusinghi. ma adesso vai di là che cv'è tua moglie che fa la doccia e la devi guardare dal buco della serratura
> Ciao Lino.


Vi esorterei a curare la scrittura e la punteggiatura,abbiamo una "nuova"utente che scrive così bene ma così bene che non ci si capisce una mazza,perchè scrive scrive ma contenuti zero!Signori vi raccomando Annablume..chi sarà mai costei?dal nulla con furore.....tanto furore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi esorterei a curare la scrittura e la punteggiatura,abbiamo una "nuova"utente che scrive così bene ma così bene che non ci si capisce una mazza,perchè scrive scrive ma contenuti zero!Signori vi raccomando Annablume..chi sarà mai costei?dal nulla con furore.....tanto furore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



penosoooooo
uahuahuahuahuahuahuahuah


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

devo cominciare a mettermi il rimmel resistente all'acqua!!!

Dio mio...DIO MIO!!!

Abbattetemi...sto ridendo come una cretina.
Vi prego salvatemi...
non ce la faccio...no...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il punto è che l'altra persona deve comunque subentrare quando sei arrivato a un certo punto... quando capisci che non ha più senso stare insieme. Io ormai ero lontana da mio marito anni luce. Stavo bene solo fuori casa.
> 
> Non poteva andare avanti così per molto.


Non è da tutti guardare in faccia la realtà, e prendere decisioni al riguardo: sei stata coraggiosa.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

sole,penso che se avessi puntualizzato e chiarito di meno vivendo la tua storia traquilla e serena ti saresti fatta meno sangue amaro.
scrivi troppo , non ti capisco...tieniti qualcosa dentro.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole,penso che se avessi puntualizzato e chiarito di meno vivendo la tua storia traquilla e serena ti saresti fatta meno sangue amaro.
> scrivi troppo , non ti capisco...tieniti qualcosa dentro.


esattamente, minerva, a a parte qualcosina scritta per spiegare, cosa sai di me e di sole insieme?
così per capire
Angelo


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole,penso che se avessi puntualizzato e chiarito di meno vivendo la tua storia traquilla e serena ti saresti fatta meno sangue amaro.
> scrivi troppo , non ti capisco...tieniti qualcosa dentro.


Non ho il sangue amaro. Sto chiacchierando amabilmente via Skype in realtà, aspettando che arrivi presto domani 

Scrivo troppo, forse, se sollecitata.

Se si dicono mezze verità che mi riguardano, preferisco dirle tutte intere.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Non ho il sangue amaro*. Sto chiacchierando amabilmente via Skype in realtà, aspettando che arrivi presto domani
> 
> Scrivo troppo, forse, se sollecitata.
> 
> Se si dicono mezze verità che mi riguardano, preferisco dirle tutte intere.


io un po' sì, te lo dico sinceramente. non so se con gli anni si diventa più fragili ma ultimamente qui dentro per la mia sensibilità si va davvero oltre ogni limite sopportabile.
certi modi non so voi ma io nella vita non li riscontro  e non li permetto , questo è abbrutimento bello e buono.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io un po' sì, te lo dico sinceramente. non so se con gli anni si diventa più fragili ma ultimamente qui dentro per la mia sensibilità si va davvero oltre ogni limite sopportabile.
> certi modi non so voi ma io nella vita non li riscontro  e non li permetto , questo è abbrutimento bello e buono.


quali modi? quali limiti? sopportabili da chi? superati da chi?
capisci pure che se non esplichi di chi o cosa parli potrebbe sembrare una critica a chi parli o un'idea a difesa degli stessi. spiega una volta, porca la pupazza!  
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> devo cominciare a mettermi il rimmel resistente all'acqua!!!
> 
> Dio mio...DIO MIO!!!
> 
> ...


dovresti cancellare questo post e lasciare le due uniche parole sensate che hai scritto:
una cretina


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io un po' sì, te lo dico sinceramente. non so se con gli anni si diventa più fragili ma ultimamente qui dentro per la mia sensibilità si va davvero oltre ogni limite sopportabile.
> certi modi non so voi ma io nella vita non li riscontro  e non li permetto , questo è abbrutimento bello e buono.


Non so che dirti.

Sarò in parte responsabile, ma sicuramente io ho cercato, finchè ho potuto, di passare oltre tante cose.

Non so quale utente qui dentro (a parte Alex, Stermy, Oscuro e Massinfedele) si sia mai beccato tutti gli insulti/cattiverie che hanno scritto da settembre a questa parte a me. Rileggiteli, ce n'è una collezione, dal thread 'Schiappe' in poi. Oggi Joey Blow mi ha dato della brutta handicappata, della zoccola, scema, deficiente, mongoloide... li ha battuti tutti.

Tu fai polemiche per qualche rosso e per molto meno.

Io non sto più a prendermi offese e insulti in silenzio. Mi dispiace.
L'alternativa è lasciare il forum? Può darsi che succederà, ma sarà una decisione che prenderò da sola, quando sarà il momento. Nessuno mi costringerà a scappare.

Se ti infastidisce l'abbrutimento, niente ti vieta di ignorare. Io ho assistito a molte polemiche senza mai prendervi parte nemmeno con un post. Fallo anche tu.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so che dirti.
> 
> *Sarò in parte responsabile*, ma sicuramente io ho cercato, finchè ho potuto, di passare oltre tante cose.
> 
> ...


non volevo dirti questo, sei partita in quarta come al solito.
leggimi con calma e pensa che volevo solo dirti di andare oltre quello che ti scrivono qui , me compresa


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Per l'ennesima volta, Minerva, sei rimasta sul vago e non rispondi mai sul pezzo in maniera chiara. Poi ti incazzi se ti dico che sei ambigua. Perchè, ripeto, quello che scrivi ha due chiavi distinte di lettura. 
Ed è veramente irritante, MINERVA, cazzo!

Angelo. Anzi, visto che ti piace tanto il mio nome

Alex


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non volevo dirti questo, sei partita in quarta come al solito.
> leggimi con calma e pensa che *volevo solo dirti di andare oltre *quello che ti scrivono qui , me compresa


Non sono partita in quarta!

Dico solo che in certi casi riesco ad andare oltre, ma quando la montagna di (scusa il termine volgare) merda diventa sempre più alta, io non vado oltre. Non riesco.

E questo non vuol dire che abbia dei travasi di bile eh. Scrivo, rispondo, ribadisco. Per ora mi viene da fare così.
Poi vedremo come evolverò.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

per quanto riguarda i rossi o i verdi...una volta per tutte  la mia polemica è proprio su tutto il sistema, non so più come dirlo.
non capirò mai perché non si risponda ad un'opinione quello che si pensa sensa dare punteggi infantili, addirittura anonimi.
se a voi sembra normale a me nomi meraviglio un po' ma me ne sono quasi fatta una ragione.
chiedo comunque scusa del tedio ma me la tirate sempre fuori voi


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda i rossi o i verdi...una volta per tutte la mia polemica è proprio su tutto il sistema, non so più come dirlo.
> non capirò mai perché non si risponda ad un'opinione quello che si pensa sensa dare punteggi infantili, addirittura anonimi.
> se a voi sembra normale a me nomi meraviglio un po' ma me ne sono quasi fatta una ragione.
> chiedo comunque scusa del tedio ma me la tirate sempre fuori voi


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per l'ennesima volta, Minerva, sei rimasta sul vago e non rispondi mai sul pezzo in maniera chiara. Poi ti incazzi se ti dico che sei ambigua. Perchè, ripeto, quello che scrivi ha due chiavi distinte di lettura.
> Ed è veramente irritante, MINERVA, cazzo!
> 
> Angelo. Anzi, visto che ti piace tanto il mio nome
> ...


basta leggere un po' e si capisce cosa voglia dire abbrutimento, se dicessi che tu non abbia contribuito direi una bugia ma lo sai meglio di me.
dirai che ti hanno stimolato e ti risponderò che è una logica che per me non sta in piedi.
ma a sole volevo solo dire che a spiegare di meno avrebbe avuto meno noie .
bon


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta leggere un po' e si capisce cosa voglia dire abbrutimento, se dicessi che tu non abbia contribuito direi una bugia ma lo sai meglio di me.
> dirai che ti hanno stimolato e ti risponderò che è una logica che per me non sta in piedi.
> ma a sole volevo solo dire che a spiegare di meno avrebbe avuto meno noie .
> bon


sarò limitato io ma fino in fondo anche leggendo più volte (e l'ho fatto) non è ben comprensibile cosa intendi per abbruttimento. sarà chiaro a te che lo hai scritto.
solo una cosa. parlare solo di stimolazione mi pare avventato, non voglio arrivare a dire offensivo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarò limitato io ma fino in fondo anche leggendo più volte (e l'ho fatto) non è ben comprensibile cosa intendi per abbruttimento. sarà chiaro a te che lo hai scritto.
> solo una cosa. parlare solo di stimolazione mi pare avventato, non voglio arrivare a dire offensivo.


stimolazioni dove è scritto?
le discussioni degli ultimi tempi sono così: che cazzo hai scritto brutta puttana?
coglione di merda che minchia hai detto?
e giù di lì
a me non sembra normale


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stimolazioni dove è scritto?
> le discussioni degli ultimi tempi sono così: che cazzo hai scritto brutta puttana?
> coglione di merda che minchia hai detto?
> e giù di lì
> a me non sembra normale


hai scritto che potrei dire di essere stato stimolato= stimolazioni da parte di altri
dimmi tu....ignorare non se ne parla. di dare la soddisfazione a 'sti quattro scalzacani andandosene manco morto. alternative? fare come fai tu che dici e non dici? benissimo, ti danno del minacciatore. preferisco essere insultato per cose chiare e ben circostanziate perchè il giorno che mi girano le balle posso dire anche la mia in maniera circostanziate


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stimolazioni dove è scritto?
> *le discussioni degli ultimi tempi sono così: che cazzo hai scritto brutta puttana?
> coglione di merda che minchia hai detto?
> e giù di lì*
> a me non sembra normale


In effetti non ti si può dare torto su questo.

Troppi casini personali, troppe tensioni che col forum non c'entrano una mazza.

E' difficile essere equilibrati se non si è disinteressati.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

lo so che siamo fra adulti ma non ci abituiamo a questo, non ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> penosoooooo
> uahuahuahuahuahuahuahuah


A 45 anni vedi tu se sei penosa tu,o qualcun'altro!45ANNI.....!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> In effetti non ti si può dare torto su questo.
> 
> Troppi casini personali, troppe tensioni che col forum non c'entrano una mazza.
> 
> E' difficile essere equilibrati se non si è disinteressati.


Guarda io mi son preso parecchi insulti,ma il conte ultimamente si è superato,tanto superato da essersi preso del pezzo di merda da un utente buona e squisita come simy,ho perso un figlio al terzo mese e ha pensato bene di rinverdirmi il ricordo,che dirti?qui dentro c'è chi può e non può,potrei anche aggiungere di chi mi ha espresso solidarietà in chiaro e chi ha AVUTO PAURA DI FARLO SCRIVENDOMI IN PRIVATO e ieri ho capito perchè!Diciamo che preferirei non dire altro!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io mi son preso parecchi insulti,ma il conte ultimamente si è superato,tanto superato da essersi preso del pezzo di merda da un utente buona e squisita come simy,ho perso un figlio al terzo mese e ha pensato bene di rinverdirmi il ricordo,che dirti?qui dentro c'è chi può e non può,potrei anche aggiungere di chi mi ha espresso solidarietà in chiaro e chi ha AVUTO PAURA DI FARLO SCRIVENDOMI IN PRIVATO e ieri ho capito perchè!Diciamo che preferirei non dire altro!!!



Finalmente ho capito anch'io da che parte stai Oscuro.
Dalla parte delle insinuazioni da mettere lì giusto per attacare briga con chiunque, quantunque e ovunque.

Travisando volutamente.
Se prima avevo qualche riserva, questo tuo intervento mi convince a dare ragione a Tebe.

Grandissima delusione, comunque :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito anch'io da che parte stai Oscuro.
> Dalla parte delle insinuazioni da mettere lì giusto per attacare briga con chiunque, quantunque e ovunque.
> 
> Travisando volutamente.
> ...


Be, si era capito da molto tempo che  davi ragione a tebe,e non intervenivi sul conte,adesso ho capito anche il perchè!A differenza tua,io me ne frego di quello che fate fuori da qui,io mi faccio un idea su quello che scrivete !Credimi la delusione è tutta mia,e della tua solidarietà francamente non so proprio cosa farmene,stai con tebe, stai bene così!!:up:E non aggiungo altro....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be, si era capito da molto tempo che  davi ragione a tebe,e non intervenivi sul conte,adesso ho capito anche il perchè*!A differenza tua,io me ne frego di quello che fate fuori da qui,*io mi faccio un idea su quello che scrivete !Credimi la delusione è tutta mia,e della tua solidarietà francamente non so proprio cosa farmene,stai con tebe, stai bene così!!:up:E non aggiungo altro....!



no bello, invece è proprio perchè sei *morbosamente attaccato* alle amicizie che hai fuori da qui ti permetti certe uscite


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Purtroppo*

Aggiungo un'altra cosa!Vi potete far girare i coglioni quanto vi pare,ma a differenza vostra io non ho scheletri nell'armadio,io sono oscuro,quello che sono fuori di qui non riguarda nessuno di voi,nessuno!Non ho nulla da nascondere,e quello che sono qui dentro è frutto di miei convincimenti giusti o sbagliati che siano!A differenza vostra io sono libero,non ho paura di esprimere parole o concetti perchè qualcuno potrebbe dire  sulla mia persona cose scomode!Io sono fuori dalle vostre beghe di quartiere,dai vostri blog,me ne frego delle comunelle e dei pettogolezzi,per assurdo ho scritto solo una mia cosa personale e  delicata...... ed è stato un grandissimo errore,infatti di me non scriverò proprio più un cazzo!!Son stato sempre al mio posto da intendere come avere evitato ogni tipo di contatto con le persone dietro il pc,adoro alcuni utenti,ne schifo quattro o cinque,ma li schifo veramente tanto da pensare che senza loro questo posto sarebbe migliore!Son stato volutamente triviale, comunque sempre vero!Quindi tanto per chiarire sparate pure sull'intransigenza di oscuro perchè sulla persona che è dietro oscuro non avete un cazzo da dire!La stessa cosa non si può dire di voi,per demerito vostro chiaramente!Quindi io sono dalla mia parte non ho bisogno di essere dalla parte di nessuno!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no bello, invece è proprio perchè sei *morbosamente attaccato* alle amicizie che hai fuori da qui ti permetti certe uscite


Sii più chiara a cosa ti riferisci?a me piace la chiarezza,non fare allusioni,cosa vorresti dire?io posso permettermi tutto perchè son pulito o ti risulta una cosa diversa?Coraggio gira le carte che pensi di avere fra le mani..!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no bello, invece è proprio perchè sei *morbosamente attaccato* alle amicizie che hai fuori da qui ti permetti certe uscite


Io aspetto..... che cosa intendi dire con quel MORBOSAMENTE ATTACCATO?.....!!Così anche altri capiranno chi siete...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

secondo round??


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> secondo round??


Spero di no!Per me non finisce mica qui...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sii più chiara a cosa ti riferisci?a me piace la chiarezza,non fare allusioni,cosa vorresti dire?io posso permettermi tutto perchè son pulito o ti risulta una cosa diversa?Coraggio gira le carte che pensi di avere fra le mani..!


non meriti altre risposte
ho già detto quello che penso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di no!Per me non finisce mica qui...!


per me sì
ho avuto le conferme che mi servivano


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*No*

.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non meriti altre risposte
> ho già detto quello che penso


No,adesso tu devi specificare davanti a tutti cosa intendevi,Cosa vorresti insinuare?Devi darmi modo di rispondere non credi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Il neretto, insieme al classico: *Ti voglio bene come se ne potrebbe volere a un amico o a un fratello *è sempre stata la mia maledizione
> 
> <------- Sono faccine che ridono.....
> 
> ...


Questo post spicca come una rosa su una pozza di liquame. Grazie Tuba, perchè non smentisci mai la tua signorilità. Adesso ho capito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di no!Per me non finisce mica qui...!


quindi vuoi farli tutti e 10??? 

alla fine è inutile fare sti discorsi su un forum. 
E' troppo facile capirsi male o mal interpretare il giudizio e le indicazioni degli altri. Probabilmente il tutto è iniziato da una incomprensione e vi state massacrando per delle stronzate.

avrà il ragione il primo che la smetterà....solo perchè avrà smesso.







ora torno a fare il bimbominchia che tra lavoro, musica e famiglia il papà lo faccio anche troppo.... ... il forum deve essere uno svago. Almeno per me...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me sì
> ho avuto le conferme che mi servivano


Per me questo è l'inizio invece....!Di certe squallide insinuazioni non dovrai rendere conto solo a me,e cmq io non ho legami MORBOSI con nessuno,così tanto per chiarire,poi vedrò cosa fare delle mie di carte, cara mia....!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quindi vuoi farli tutti e 10???
> 
> alla fine è inutile fare sti discorsi su un forum.
> E' troppo facile capirsi male o mal interpretare il giudizio e le indicazioni degli altri. Probabilmente il tutto è iniziato da una incomprensione e vi state massacrando per delle stronzate.
> ...


Ascolta io mi prendo ogni genere di insulti,mi son preso anche riferimenti per un figlio perso al 3 mese,nessun problema,ma certe insinuazioni no,adesso chiara deve dire cosa pensa di sapere!!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo post spicca come una rosa su una pozza di liquame. Grazie Tuba, perchè non smentisci mai la tua signorilità. Adesso ho capito.


Che brutta gente. Mai un po' di coraggio per scrivere CHIARAMENTE. le cose. E cosa avresti capito dallo sfolgorio che fuoriesce dal post che hai testé. quotato?
Angelo


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che brutta gente. Mai un po' di coraggio per scrivere CHIARAMENTE. le cose. E cosa avresti capito dallo sfolgorio che fuoriesce dal post che hai testé. quotato?
> Angelo


I
Io son basito,per non dire schifato!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta io mi prendo ogni genere di insulti,mi son preso anche riferimenti per un figlio perso al 3 mese,nessun problema,ma certe insinuazioni no,adesso chiara deve dire cosa pensa di sapere!!


Non mi sei sembrato il tipo che si offende per degli insulti su un forum.

Per il figlio... non puoi che aver ragione. Ma ci può anche stare che non se lo ricordasse....
Io ti ho dato ragione sopratutto per non aver chiesto scusa...

Chiara ed Oscuro?? 
Scusa non ho resistito! AHHAHAHHA


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me sì
> ho avuto le conferme che mi servivano


Per te finisce qui perchè sai di averla fatta fuori dal vaso...per me inizia oggi,stamaptelo bene nella mente!Vedo che hai glissato,mi spiace solo per chi pensava di avere un'amica....!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che brutta gente. Mai un po' di coraggio per scrivere CHIARAMENTE. le cose. E cosa avresti capito dallo sfolgorio che fuoriesce dal post che hai testé. quotato?
> Angelo


Tu non ti preoccupare. Non sono cazzi tuoi. Purtroppo , vedi, non potrete tirare fuori dal cilindro qualche succoso inedito con il quale rivelare i cazzi di un altro utente per colpire me. Bel giochino. Corretto proprio, l'apoteosi della correttezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I
> Io son basito,per non dire schifato!


hai dei problemi con me Oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non mi sei sembrato il tipo che si offende per degli insulti su un forum.
> 
> Per il figlio... non puoi che aver ragione. Ma ci può anche stare che non se lo ricordasse....
> Io ti ho dato ragione sopratutto per non aver chiesto scusa...
> ...


Si è vero,perchè dovrei offendermi per insulti di gente che non conosco e per la quale non nutro alcuna stima?La questione è un'altra!In questo sito ognuno dovrebbe esternare serenamente cose delicate della propria vita,purtroppo 3 o 4 disgraziati queste cose le usano per poi rinfacciartele al momento opportuno e questo vale per tutti!Adesso l'errore è stato il mio nell'aver scritto della mia brutta esperienza,purtroppo ce li dobbiam tenere o forse lasciargli campo e mandare affanculo tutto...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai dei problemi con me Oscuro?


Assolutamente no,come potrei?mi riferivo alle allusioni di chiara!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non ti preoccupare. Non sono cazzi tuoi. Purtroppo , vedi, non potrete tirare fuori dal cilindro qualche succoso inedito con il quale rivelare i cazzi di un altro utente per colpire me. Bel giochino. Corretto proprio, l'apoteosi della correttezza.


Ok. visto che sei cosi chiara ti risponderò. chiaramente e sul pezzo come intelligentemente hai fatto tu. un corpo immerso in un liquido riceve una spinta paru alla massa del liquido spostato. Detto questo se tu avessi un decimo della mia lealtà e correttezxa al di fuori di questo forum e se esistesse andresti in paradiso per direttissima oggi pomeriggio. 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

*ascoltate!!!*

adesso vi spiego perchè state litigando.
L'errore è nel mezzo di comunicazione  e nel suo uso.
L'altro giorno una signora si è incazzata perchè stavo pagando alla cassa
del supemercato, ma contemporaneamente mi sono messo a parlare con delle volontarie di una
mensa per poveri (era in corso una colletta alimentare); devo dare dei vestiti usati 
e volevo capire bene DOVE si consegnano.
Nel frattempo la cassiera mi stava dando scontrino e bancomat....
tempo del colloquio? Circa un minutino...
mi giro e vedo questa faccia incazzata furibonda di una tale bionda
che avrà avuto forse 35-40 anni...."stiamo aspettando lei!".
Sembrava che le avessero toccato il culo....cosa è un minuto perso in
una giornata di 24 ore? Quanto è importante la beneficenza per chi sta male?
(a parte che aveva sentito benissimo tutto il discorso).

Dopo questa uscita da cafona, io e la cassiera ci siamo guardati in faccia...
lei è arrossita, io no. A parte che sono sotto ansiolitici quindi 
Non l'ho neppure calcolata e ho spinto il carrello, perchè era una cafona.

Se fossi stato in un forum le avrei detto cose pesanti....perchè? perchè
è uno spazio virtuale e certe cose non si dicono...e le persone non si conoscono
in viso...e la gente si prende libertà che nella famosa REAL LIFE non si prenderebbero.
Ora non venitemi a dire che la gente si bisticcia agli incroci, anche lì abbiamo delle
piccole corazze (le automobili,piccoli carri armati della nostra guerra quotidiana
dai quali possiamo sfanculare, suonare, strombazzare e ingiuriare il prossimo anche
se magari è una persona carinissima).

Chiudo: anche qui ci sono persone carine, altre un po' meno...provate a lasciare perdere
le inimicizie personali, ad es. non parlate di "livore" se non lo vedete (colore livido del viso, non
apprezzabile via internet), non personalizzate, KEEP CALM 
e se potete.....trombate!!!! 
Non fate scattare le faidette interne, io sono amico di X che è nemico di Y quindi io Z 
voglio difendere a tutti i costi X....quello si è ficcato il dito nel naso nel thread del 1840
ma non se ricorda, ora gliela faccio vedere io...
Il forum parla di argomenti drammatici spesso trattati in un modo veramente deleterio.
Ci sono persone che per un amore perduto si buttano dalla finestra o si gasano
dentro l'auto, stiamo bene attenti alle parole, al peso che hanno qui dentro e alle
storie personali che ciascuno, in buona fede, ci ha buttato dentro.


 ciao
ospite "g"


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no bello, invece è proprio perchè sei *morbosamente attaccato* alle amicizie che hai fuori da qui ti permetti certe uscite


scusa chiara mi spieghi cosa intendi visto che l'unica amicizia fuori di qui sono io?


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> scusa chiara mi spieghi cosa intendi visto che l'unica amicizia fuori di qui sono io?


Simy cosa deve spiegare cosa?Sono i soliti,o ce li teniamo o ce ne andiamo..per 4 di loro succedono sempre le stesse cose,ed io adesso mi sarei rotto il cazzo!Oscuro va bene,ma la mia vita privata non permetto ad una cretina di metterla in discussione!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> scusa chiara mi spieghi cosa intendi visto che l'unica amicizia fuori di qui sono io?


Adesso preparati che arriverà la sua amichetta a scrivere cha abbiam capito male noi,posterà cagnolini a nastro,arf arf...a 45 ANNI SUONATI...!e vai con il tango....!!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa chiara mi spieghi cosa intendi visto che l'unica amicizia fuori di qui sono io?



Ciao Simy!! un bacione grande! tutto bene? Mi sa che lavori tanto per ora, ti leggo poco.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Simy!! un bacione grande! tutto bene? Mi sa che lavori tanto per ora, ti leggo poco.



è un periodaccio...non ho tempo per il forum...e sinceramente sto clima mi ha anche parecchio stancato..mi è passata la voglia di scrivere


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy cosa deve spiegare cosa?Sono i soliti,o ce li teniamo o ce ne andiamo..per 4 di loro succedono sempre le stesse cose,ed io adesso mi sarei rotto il cazzo!Oscuro va bene,ma la mia vita privata non permetto ad una cretina di metterla in discussione!





oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso preparati che arriverà la sua amichetta a scrivere cha abbiam capito male noi,posterà cagnolini a nastro,arf arf...a 45 ANNI SUONATI...!e vai con il tango....!!


Guarda conoscendo Chiara non credo che abbia alluso a nulla di particolare...solo alla profonda amicizia che ci lega e che è qui chiara sotto gli occhi di tutti... questo è quello che ho percepito io...


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso preparati che arriverà la sua amichetta a scrivere cha abbiam capito male noi,posterà cagnolini a nastro,arf arf...a 45 ANNI SUONATI...!e vai con il tango....!!



arf arf

le tue informazioni sono sbagliate


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> arf arf
> 
> le tue informazioni sono sbagliate


Meno male che l'hai smentito, per un attimo ho davvero temuto che tu fossi più giovane di me... fiuuuu


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> arf arf
> 
> le tue informazioni sono sbagliate


Si certo come no...hai 16 anni va bene?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Guarda conoscendo Chiara non credo che abbia alluso a nulla di particolare...solo alla profonda amicizia che ci lega e che è qui chiara sotto gli occhi di tutti... questo è quello che ho percepito io...


Legame morboso?secondo te?é vero non ha alluso,ha proprio scritto...!


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

comunque Simy, io non ho mai scritto qui e sul blog la mia età, e come vedi lui invece la scrive, anche se..
Chi sputtana chi?


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meno male che l'hai smentito, per un attimo ho davvero temuto che tu fossi più giovane di me... fiuuuu



no no tranquilla...
e...magari...bei tempi erano quelli...


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque Simy, io non ho mai scritto qui e sul blog la mia età, e come vedi lui invece la scrive, anche se..
> Chi sputtana chi?


io non gliel'ho mai detta...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è un periodaccio...non ho tempo per il forum...e sinceramente sto clima mi ha anche parecchio stancato..mi è passata la voglia di scrivere



Bhe se il periodaccio è riferito al lavoro, posso anche scrivere menomale, altrimenti mi dispiacerebbe. 

Si per il forum hai ragione, bisogna mettersi di santa ragione per non partecipare ai "litigi."


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe se il periodaccio è riferito al lavoro, posso anche scrivere menomale, altrimenti mi dispiacerebbe.
> 
> Si per il forum hai ragione, bisogna mettersi di santa ragione per non partecipare ai "litigi."




è un periodaccio si tutti i fronti... ma passerà


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non gliel'ho mai detta...



non sto dicendo questo.
Sto solo facendo notare che lui usa una mia ipotetica informazione personale che non ho mai scritto.
Di cui non me ne fotte un cazzo, ma rende l'idea del tipo di persona che è quando immagina, perchè si sta immaginando tutto, che qualcuno gli vada contro o che faccia complotti.

Questa è la sua serietà.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io non gliel'ho mai detta...[/QUOTMa ci vuole tanto a capire tebe quanti anni possa avere?ma una che agisce così ne avra 45 suonati con tanti problemi...!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> non sto dicendo questo.
> Sto solo facendo notare che lui usa una mia ipotetica informazione personale che non ho mai scritto.
> Di cui non me ne fotte un cazzo, ma rende l'idea del tipo di persona che è quando immagina, perchè si sta immaginando tutto, che qualcuno gli vada contro o che faccia complotti.
> 
> Questa è la sua serietà.


ohhh
ohhh  e la tua serietà quale sarebbe?sentiamo?sei ridicola!!o vuoi che faccio qualche esempio di quanto sei seria?


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

ahahahahahahahaha 

cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola) 

ma io raramente mi sbaglio...da noi si dice "cu nasci tunnu un po moriri...piscispata" (gioco di parole tra tondo e tonno che in dialetto si dicono uguale, tunnu) 

dispiace per chi perde la gravidanza...io sono un esperto :up:...ancora mai arrivati al 3° mese ma 4 volte tra 1° e 2°...

...ora, novità, siamo alla 7a settimana...costanti perdite ma "sembra" tutto ok...lei a casa coricata da 2 settimane...
...felicità??? mmmmmm no, cioè si ma molto mascherata...l'esperienza insegna, infatti a parte le famiglie (e voi adesso ) non lo sa nessuno tra amici ecc..
...non è facile essere felici pensando "andasse male anche stavolta sarebbe la fine"...però dai, ottimismo :mexican:

un abbraccio di cuore alla CHIARA...ho voglia di DT


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ohhh
> ohhh  e la tua serietà quale sarebbe?sentiamo?sei ridicola!!o vuoi che faccio qualche esempio di quanto sei seria?


arf arf
 quaquaraquà!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> non sto dicendo questo.
> Sto solo facendo notare che lui usa una mia ipotetica informazione personale che non ho mai scritto.
> Di cui non me ne fotte un cazzo, ma rende l'idea del tipo di persona che è quando immagina, perchè si sta immaginando tutto, che qualcuno gli vada contro o che faccia complotti.
> 
> Questa è la sua serietà.


in effetti dei tuoi 45 anni o giù di lì...hai parecchio da  vergognarti...e ci voleva veramente poco a capire quanti anni hai e chi sei...!Arf arf...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> in effetti dei tuoi 45 anni o giù di lì...hai parecchio da  vergognarti...e ci voleva veramente poco a capire quanti anni hai e chi sei...!Arf arf...:rotfl:



ihihiihihiiihiihi


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> in effetti dei tuoi 45 anni o giù di lì...hai parecchio da  vergognarti...e ci voleva veramente poco a capire quanti anni hai e chi sei...!Arf arf...:rotfl:


44?46?non ci provare....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 44?46?non ci provare....:rotfl:


se me li dai buoni me li gioco...poi stecchiamo la vincita


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 44?46?non ci provare....:rotfl:



ihihihihihihihihi


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> se me li dai buoni me li gioco...poi stecchiamo la vincita


Son bravo......:rotfl:!Dai che se li porta pure malissimo oltretutto!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son bravo......:rotfl:!*Dai che se li porta pure malissimo oltretutto!:rotfl:*


*
*

ihihihihihihihihihiihihi


ihihihihihiihihihihii

ihihihihihihihihihi


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io mi son preso parecchi insulti,ma il conte ultimamente si è superato,tanto superato da essersi preso del pezzo di merda da un utente buona e squisita come simy,ho perso un figlio al terzo mese e ha pensato bene di rinverdirmi il ricordo,che dirti?qui dentro c'è chi può e non può,potrei anche aggiungere di chi mi ha espresso solidarietà in chiaro e chi ha AVUTO PAURA DI FARLO SCRIVENDOMI IN PRIVATO e ieri ho capito perchè!Diciamo che preferirei non dire altro!!!


Anch'io ho perso un figlio.
Il primo, ma meglio dire lo ha perso mia moglie.
Lei è quelle ricoverata
Lei è quella che ha subito il raschiamento.
Lei è quella che si è sentita in una certa maniera.

Ci sono voluti due anni poi per fare mia figlia.

Ma io non sapevo che tu hai perso un figlio.

E condanno aspramente chi vede sempre intenzionalità che non ci sono, nei miei post.

COndanno chi dice il conte lo sapeva e ha fatto apposta a scrivere così per ferire.

Di quando ho perso il figlio mi ricordo che sono andato all'ospedale e trovo mia madre e mia suocera che litigano per rivendicare il diritto di parlare con il ginecologo.
Lui esce non le caga e mi dice...lei è il marito?
Si...bon...venga con me.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...


in bocca al lupo sincero


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no bello, invece è proprio perchè sei *morbosamente attaccato* alle amicizie che hai fuori da qui ti permetti certe uscite


E vive di quello che gli viene raccontato.
E parla come se fosse uno presente ai fatti.
Questo è il danno.

Non parla:
Pontifica.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...


mi sto seriamente strizzando i maroni per voi.... di cuore.

ho una bimba e non posso immaginare come ci si possa sentire.

Ottimismo sempre!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non ti preoccupare. Non sono cazzi tuoi. Purtroppo , vedi, non potrete tirare fuori dal cilindro qualche succoso inedito con il quale rivelare i cazzi di un altro utente per colpire me. Bel giochino. Corretto proprio, l'apoteosi della correttezza.


Ognuno si gonfia dell'aria che può.
Se non ha altro gioca con quello no?
Ma tranqui.
Oramai è isolato.

E Quintina ha imparato la lezione nelle sue carni.:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...



Egregio Cheat..ci incontriamo proprio per caso..bellissima notizia..anch'io dico in bocca al lupo!!!

ehm ehm.....quando rigioca il Pa con noi???...3puntini assicurati....))...finiamo in B tutti amico??


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero,perchè dovrei offendermi per insulti di gente che non conosco e per la quale non nutro alcuna stima?La questione è un'altra!In questo sito ognuno dovrebbe esternare serenamente cose delicate della propria vita,purtroppo 3 o 4 disgraziati queste cose le usano per poi rinfacciartele al momento opportuno e questo vale per tutti!Adesso l'errore è stato il mio nell'aver scritto della mia brutta esperienza,purtroppo ce li dobbiam tenere o forse lasciargli campo e mandare affanculo tutto...


E dove ne hai scritto?
Io non mi ricordo di averlo mai letto, 
Ma è anche vero che non leggo tutto.
E salto na montagna di post a piè pari...

Non che certe discussioni...

Tu mi devi ancora dimostrare che io sapevo.

E in ogni caso hai manipolato il mio discorso che era:
Adesso caro Oscuro mi metto a ragionare come ragioni tu nei confronti di altri utenti...

Oscurello come si sta dall'altra parte?

Pensa sempre alle tue doti, alla tua correttezza e qui e là, ma per piacere non sentirti in dovere di fare la morale agli altri eh? Che non siamo nè tuoi familiari, nè tuoi dipendenti ecc..ecc..ecc....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...



cheat...in bocca al lupo!
Anzi no. Al cacciatore!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...


E' la benedizione del conte....
Perchè 

sei

un bravo picciotto...


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Egregio Cheat..ci incontriamo proprio per caso..bellissima notizia..anch'io dico in bocca al lupo!!!
> 
> ehm ehm.....quando rigioca il Pa con noi???...3puntini assicurati....))...finiamo in B tutti amico??


si si, tutti in B ...:unhappy:

crepi il lupo...grazie a te e tutti gli altri :thankyou:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...


Ricambio col permesso di QUEL VERO SIGNORE che è Tubarao. I VERI SIGNORI sanno sempre con chi accompagnarsi.
Un bacio anche a tua  moglie e che tutto vada per il meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si si, tutti in B ...:unhappy:
> 
> crepi il lupo...grazie a te e tutti gli altri :thankyou:


Siena Pescara Genoa...retrocedono in serie B....noi e voi salvi...tranquillo amico


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ricambio col permesso di QUEL VERO SIGNORE che è Tubarao. *I VERI SIGNORI sanno sempre con chi accompagnarsi.*
> Un bacio anche a tua  moglie e che tutto vada per il meglio.



dogma fu


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Siena Pescara Genoa...retrocedono in serie B....noi e voi salvi...tranquillo amico


Manco giocaste voi eh??


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ricambio col permesso di QUEL VERO SIGNORE che è Tubarao. I VERI SIGNORI sanno sempre con chi accompagnarsi.
> Un bacio anche a tua  moglie e che tutto vada per il meglio.


grande tuba...a maggior ragione da quando apprezza i DT 

thanks 

ps:
poi magari mi spieghi


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Manco giocaste voi eh??



hai ragione!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno si gonfia dell'aria che può.
> Se non ha altro gioca con quello no?
> Ma tranqui.
> Oramai è isolato.
> ...


Meglio essere isolato che desolante ante.
per quanto riguarda quintina mi rivolgo direttamente a lei. conviene che tu venga aui a spiegare a questo qui che non ti deve mettere in mezzo quando parla di me. Altrimenti mi tovcca spiegare da solo alcune cose. Non mi piacerà farlo in a me per primo ma dispiacerà piu a te.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Meglio essere isolato che desolante ante.
> per quanto riguarda quintina mi rivolgo direttamente a lei. conviene che tu venga aui a spiegare a questo qui che non ti deve mettere in mezzo quando parla di me. Altrimenti mi tovcca spiegare da solo alcune cose. Non mi piacerà farlo in a me per primo ma dispiacerà piu a te.
> 
> Angelo La Merda


Fai come ti pare.
La cosa non mi tocca.
Credimi.
Non mi puoi fare nessun danno tu.
Nè direttamente nè indirettamente.:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Compà  incrocio le dita per te.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione!


:sbatti:

la ragione dei fessi nooooooooooooooooooo! ....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> la ragione dei fessi nooooooooooooooooooo! ....


Ehi tu giovine.
Mi raccomando rispetto al sommo Lothar.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai come ti pare.
> La cosa non mi tocca.
> Credimi.
> Non mi puoi fare nessun danno tu.
> Nè direttamente nè indirettamente.:smile:


Infatti, sgradevole nano del cazzo, non stavo parlando con te. tu torns alle fogne da dove sei venuto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi tu giovine.
> Mi raccomando rispetto al sommo Lothar.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



giovine mica tanto fuori, ma tanto dentro e con un pizzico di maturità 

massimo rispetto per tutti... ma i tifosi di calcio sono un brutta razza.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi tu giovine.
> Mi raccomando rispetto al sommo Lothar.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



grazie Mitico Conte....questi giovani sono tremendi...ahahah...che si dice sugli altopiani???..vedi le cornone del non regisitrato qua'sotto???p


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho visto. un vero signore non fa dormire in cada sua la fuglia della sua amante. alla facvia della signorilità .  Chissà coda ne direbbe tuo marito e cosa penserebbe tua figlia se sapesse chi esattamente è quel vero signore.
> Angelo


Detto questo mi dispiace tuba. la tua donnetta mi ci hs portato a questo punto. avrebbe dovuto smetterla quando gli è stato fstto capire con le buone e poi con le cattive. oppure ieri qyando gielo hai chiesto tu. garantito al limone che se continua solo a fare un altro riferimento non finisce qui.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> giovine mica tanto fuori, ma tanto dentro e con un pizzico di maturità
> 
> massimo rispetto per tutti... ma i tifosi di calcio sono un brutta razza.


di sicuro sei piu'giovane di me..io sono il piu'''maturo''del forum...

io non sono tifoso del calcio..ma la Bibbia del calcio...che sarebbe il mio secondo amore


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie Mitico Conte....questi giovani sono tremendi...ahahah...


:rotfl::rotfl:



lothar57 ha detto:


> di sicuro sei piu'giovane di me..io sono il piu'''maturo''del forum...
> 
> io non sono tifoso del calcio..ma la Bibbia del calcio...che sarebbe il mio secondo amore


e vabbè ognuno ha i suoi mali.
il campionato di calcio sucks!!


Giovane o non giovane ho smesso di valutare la gente dall'età molti anni fa :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Detto questo mi dispiace tuba. *la tua donnetta mi ci hs portato a questo punto.* avrebbe dovuto smetterla quando gli è stato fstto capire con le buone e poi con le cattive. oppure ieri qyando gielo hai chiesto tu. garantito al limone che se continua solo a fare un altro riferimento non finisce qui.


Pure quelli che picchiano le mogli di solito dicono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> di sicuro sei piu'giovane di me..io sono il piu'''maturo''del forum...
> 
> io non sono tifoso del calcio..ma la Bibbia del calcio...che sarebbe il mio secondo amore



apa:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti, sgradevole nano del cazzo, non stavo parlando con te. tu torns alle fogne da dove sei venuto.
> 
> Angelo la Merda


Allora vedi di essere più esaustivo. No?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> giovine mica tanto fuori, ma tanto dentro e con un pizzico di maturità
> 
> massimo rispetto per tutti... ma i tifosi di calcio sono un brutta razza.


Ma sei giovane rispetto all'immenso Lothar no?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Tuba (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Detto questo mi dispiace tuba. la tua donnetta mi ci hs portato a questo punto. avrebbe dovuto smetterla quando gli è stato fstto capire con le buone e poi con le cattive. oppure ieri qyando gielo hai chiesto tu. garantito al limone che se continua solo a fare un altro riferimento non finisce qui.


Infatti ho sbagliato adesso che mi ci fai pensare. 

Ad una donna che 

- in piena notte,
- in una zona tipo la stazione centrale di Milano, 
- dopo un viaggio di diverse ore, 
- che ha perso la coincidenza 
- che ha con se la figlia stanca e affamata
- che il prossimo treno per tornare a casa è il mattino dopo
- chiama un *AMICO* che potrebbe ospitarla

avrei dovuto rispondere: Vatti a cercare un albergo, tu ed io c'incontriamo solo per scopare.

Che stupido che sono.


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...ora, novità, siamo alla 7a settimana...costanti perdite ma "sembra" tutto ok...lei a casa coricata da 2 settimane...
> ...felicità??? mmmmmm no, cioè si ma molto mascherata...l'esperienza insegna, infatti a parte le famiglie (e voi adesso ) non lo sa nessuno tra amici ecc..
> ...non è facile essere felici pensando "andasse male anche stavolta sarebbe la fine"...però dai, ottimismo


Queste sono cose serie. Auguri, davvero.
Andrà benissimo, comincia a fare pratica con i pannolini, cosi non ci pensi.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure quelli che picchiano le mogli di solito dicono la stessa cosa.


ahahahahaha vero...ottima risposta questa :up:


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

GRAZIE ANCORA A TUTTI 
:bacio:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Infatti ho sbagliato adesso che mi ci fai pensare.
> 
> Ad una donna che
> 
> ...


chiediamolo a suo marito. vediamo se VI troverebbe così signori. Tu vorresti che tua figlia dormisse dall'amante di tua moglie? Io non credo. E si, io cercherei un alti amico/a di milano dove fare dormire MIA/SUA FIGLIA. Ma capisco anche che se non rispetta la figlia sua madre perché dovresti farlo tu? ma in effetti hs scritto non appena arrivata in questo forumha scritto  che lei pensa che prima di sua figlia venga sé. stessa e pensa che ogni madre dovrebbe pensare la stessa cisa la signorilita sua e du chi a lei su accomoagna la si vede lontano milioni di km
eh si. Signorilità èla prima cosa che viene da pensare.
Angelo
e se tu ne hai le palle piene nin farti tirare dentro dalla donnaccia. io invece mi sono rotto i coglioni di leggere gli insulti e le frecciatine maligne della suddetta. e sono mesi.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure quelli che picchiano le mogli di solito dicono la stessa cosa.


E tua moglie può ben testimoniarlo. Girano ancora i coglioni eh, pallone gonfiato?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tua moglie può ben testimoniarlo. Girano ancora i coglioni eh, pallone gonfiato?


Io non picchio le donne, anzi. Poi non è che i coglioni mi girano, me li avete proprio frantumati. E' diverso.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non picchio le donne, anzi. Poi non è che i coglioni mi girano, me li avete proprio frantumati. E' diverso.


Vai sereni, buffone, che se ignori non ti caga nessuno. Stai sempre in prima fila a farteli frantumare per poi lamentarti. Tipico vittimismo du comofo. Nessuna a cui raccontare le tuemirabolanti arti amatorie, pagliaccio? 
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non picchio le donne, anzi. Poi non è che i coglioni mi girano, me li avete proprio frantumati. E' diverso.


Nemmeno io naturalmente. ma se sai qualcosa parla. ah no. tu non ti abbassi. dovresti elevarti per fsrlo, pagliaccio


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vai sereni, buffone, che se ignori non ti caga nessuno. Stai sempre in prima fila a farteli frantumare per poi lamentarti. Tipico vittimismo du comofo. Nessuna a cui raccontare le tuemirabolanti arti amatorie, pagliaccio?
> Angelo


Lamentarmi? Ma di che? Sei stupido? Io mica mi lamento che mi caghi, mi frantuma il cazzo leggere invece che caghi il cazzo a mezzo mondo, tu e quell'altra impiastra che ti porti appresso. Casomai è il contrario, cioè Sole che si lamenta pure, quando sei sempre tu, ed appresso lei, ad appiccare il fuoco, querulo stronzo che altro non sei. Ed è EVIDENTE A TUTTI, pure nell'ultimo post di riposta a Tubarao che a) potevi risparmiarti, b) non c'entra un cazzo di nulla nè con te nè con Sole nè col forum c) non frega un cazzo a nessuno d) SEI UN COGLIONE rosicone di merda. Stronzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nemmeno io naturalmente. ma se sai qualcosa parla. ah no. tu non ti abbassi. dovresti elevarti per fsrlo, pagliaccio


Che so? Tranne che alla tua ex che t'ha lasciato due schiaffi gliel'avresti tirati volentieri, no, non so un cazzo e manco me ne frega. Sei una bella persona.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nemmeno io naturalmente. ma se sai qualcosa parla. ah no. tu non ti abbassi. dovresti elevarti per fsrlo, pagliaccio





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lamentarmi? Ma di che? Sei stupido? Io mica mi lamento che mi caghi, mi frantuma il cazzo leggere invece che caghi il cazzo a mezzo mondo, tu e quell'altra impiastra che ti porti appresso. Casomai è il contrario, cioè Sole che si lamenta pure, quando sei sempre tu, ed appresso lei, ad appiccare il fuoco, querulo stronzo che altro non sei. Ed è EVIDENTE A TUTTI, pure nell'ultimo post di riposta a Tubarao che a) potevi risparmiarti, b) non c'entra un cazzo di nulla nè con te nè con Sole nè col forum c) non frega un cazzo a nessuno d) SEI UN COGLIONE rosicone di merda. Stronzo.


Ma andarvene entrambi a quel paese, no? Non è così male eh...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma andarvene entrambi a quel paese, no? Non è così male eh...


Vai a scrivere qualche ode a Sole, vai.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai a scrivere qualche ode a Sole, vai.


Non so se mi procura più soddisfazione lodare la sua bellezza e la sua gioia di vivere, oppure insultare la tua misera condizione.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so se mi procura più soddisfazione lodare la sua bellezza e la sua gioia di vivere, oppure insultare la tua misera condizione.


Stai messo male in entrambi i casi. E adesso smamma, piccolo.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stai messo male in entrambi i casi. E adesso smamma, piccolo.


Salutami tua sorella, stempiato.


----------



## paura (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti avevo avvisato,vuoi proprio due destri in pieno viso vero?


le minacce virtuali sono spassose. Io allora ti sparo con la mia beretta: pum pum


----------



## Tuba (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chiediamolo a suo marito. vediamo se VI troverebbe così signori. Tu vorresti che tua figlia dormisse dall'amante di tua moglie? Io non credo. E si, io cercherei un alti amico/a di milano dove fare dormire MIA/SUA FIGLIA. Ma capisco anche che se non rispetta la figlia sua madre perché dovresti farlo tu? ma in effetti hs scritto non appena arrivata in questo forumha scritto  che lei pensa che prima di sua figlia venga sé. stessa e pensa che ogni madre dovrebbe pensare la stessa cisa la signorilita sua e du chi a lei su accomoagna la si vede lontano milioni di km
> eh si. Signorilità èla prima cosa che viene da pensare.
> Angelo
> e se tu ne hai le palle piene nin farti tirare dentro dalla donnaccia. io invece mi sono rotto i coglioni di leggere gli insulti e le frecciatine maligne della suddetta. e sono mesi.


Tu stai fuori da ogni grazia di Dio.

Sole, ora prova a darmi torto, quando tempo fa ti dissi che con te non volevo avere niente a che fare, non per te, ma perchè frequentavi uno che non si regolava.

Ecco la prova provata che avevo ragione.

Vi prego, cercate di esaudire questo mio desiderio come se fosse l'ultimo di un condannato a morte, smettetela, per favore, tutti quanti. Fra poco è Natale.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lamentarmi? Ma di che? Sei stupido? Io mica mi lamento che mi caghi, mi frantuma il cazzo leggere invece che caghi il cazzo a mezzo mondo, tu e quell'altra impiastra che ti porti appresso. Casomai è il contrario, cioè Sole che si lamenta pure, quando sei sempre tu, ed appresso lei, ad appiccare il fuoco, querulo stronzo che altro non sei. Ed è EVIDENTE A TUTTI, pure nell'ultimo post di riposta a Tubarao che a) potevi risparmiarti, b) non c'entra un cazzo di nulla nè con te nè con Sole nè col forum c) non frega un cazzo a nessuno d) SEI UN COGLIONE rosicone di merda. Stronzo.


E no nin posso risparmiarmelo se la donnetta che ti volevi scopare e che va a dire in giro quello che ke scrivi cert non per dipingerti come tu pensi o hsi pensato tira frecciatine sulla signorilità. degli altri quando :
a) è una moglie di merda
b) una madre di merda
c) una persona di merda
la donnetta in questione non ha le caratteristiche per muovere anche un solo appunto anche in buina fede  a me o a chi mi sta vicino in ambiti che riguardano i rapporti umani. può. farmi una lezioncina sulla carriera, forse. Su come ci si comporta a tavola, forse. ma poi nemmeno troppo tirando la corda.
e adesso vai a sventolare u tuoi 20 cm di panno daino da un'altra parte, pagliaccio.
Angelo


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so se mi procura più soddisfazione* lodare la sua bellezza e la sua gioia di vivere*, oppure insultare la tua misera condizione.


:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Tu stai fuori da ogni grazia di Dio.
> 
> Sole, ora prova a darmi torto, quando tempo fa ti dissi che con te non volevo avere niente a che fare, non per te, ma perchè frequentavi uno che non si regolava.
> 
> ...



Ciao Tuba!!!!...c'e'poco da fare non ci arriva..e'stato pure bannato..ma non resiste....e'proprio vero che la mamma degli invorniti e'sempre incinta...infatti Angelo...


----------



## Marlene (6 Dicembre 2012)

ma lui è tanto buono


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> cioè uno guarda ogni tanto che succede sul forum...e trova SSSSSEMPRE le stesse storie, e sempre gli stessi attori a provocarle...e sempre con le stesse modalità (parola per parola)
> 
> ...




Waoneeee ....che belle queste notizie...
dai oin bocca al lupo ...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Tu stai fuori da ogni grazia di Dio.
> 
> Sole, ora prova a darmi torto, quando tempo fa ti dissi che con te non volevo avere niente a che fare, non per te, ma perchè frequentavi uno che non si regolava.
> 
> ...


Per mw va bene. fino alla prossuma volta che la tua amichetta si permette di scrivere anche silo mezza parolina su sole. eh si. io sono fuori dalla grazia di dio quando leggo persone che hanno la faccia come il culo di permettersi anche silo fosse di striscio e per caso (che poi caso un cazzo CM è una stronza di prima categoria) di fare appunti agli altri quando sono le prime merde loro stessi


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba!!!!...c'e'poco da fare non ci arriva..e'stato pure bannato..ma non resiste....e'proprio vero che la mamma degli invorniti e'sempre incinta...infatti Angelo...


Quindi hai almeno un centinaio di fratelli e sorelle. ma quanto può. essere ritardato uno che ripete ad libitum la stessa stupidissima parila per anni?
Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che so? Tranne che alla tua ex che t'ha lasciato due schiaffi gliel'avresti tirati volentieri, no, non so un cazzo e manco me ne frega. Sei una bella persona.


Informati bene prima, ritardato. che la storia deglu schiaffi è postuma di mesi rispetto a quando IO k'ho mollata perché si ècomportata da troia.
Angelo


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

mi sono persa.....

a parte leggere che sono ttutti ritardati e merde non ho capito nulla...















ebeh...adesso MI DIRANNO che sono ritardata anche io


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono persa.....
> 
> a parte leggere che sono ttutti ritardati e merde non ho capito nulla...
> 
> ...


nel senso che arrivi tardi nelle discussioni?:singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> nel senso che arrivi tardi nelle discussioni?:singleeye:



:rotfluò essere....


la rissa è già finita?

chi ha vinto?...


serve un argomento interessante conte.....

urge...

altrimenti si rischia davvero tra una cosa e l'altra di rimanere incinti
:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Marlene ha detto:


> ma lui è tanto buono


Uomo o donna?

Ex amico o ex amica?

Solito coraggio eh?

Mamma mia, che branco di sfigati pure voi.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda Oscuro, è una battaglia persa. Sulle allusioni sei sconfitto in partenza. Io mi ero fatta una raccolta di post in cui si insinuavano cose di me senza entrare nello specifico. Cose evidenti, come quella che è stata detta a te (nonostante Simy non voglia ammetterlo), lampanti. Ma poi non ho postato. Non interesserebbe a nessuno.
> 
> Tu hai capito bene a cosa si riferiva Chiara, e questo deve bastarti. A che serve, in fondo, che anche gli altri capiscano? A niente.
> 
> ...


In compenso ha la simpatia di Sgarbi e il sense of humour di mio nonnno dopo la visita alla prostata.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda Oscuro, è una battaglia persa. Sulle allusioni sei sconfitto in partenza. Io mi ero fatta una raccolta di post in cui si insinuavano cose di me senza entrare nello specifico. Cose evidenti, come quella che è stata detta a te (nonostante Simy non voglia ammetterlo), lampanti. Ma poi non ho postato. Non interesserebbe a nessuno.
> 
> Tu hai capito bene a cosa si riferiva Chiara, e questo deve bastarti. A che serve, in fondo, che anche gli altri capiscano? A niente.
> 
> ...


Parlo per me: boh, no. Comunque non per quel che mi riguarda. E per te è lo stesso, non è che all'inizio sapessi con chi stavi. Non ne sapevo nulla nè di Angelo Merkel nè di nulla, leggevo quello che scrivevi e ti rispondevo di conseguenza. Quindi si, diciamo che Oscuro all'inizio mi sembrava uno che scriveva per grugniti e Simy un contraltare con poco acume e tu una che scrive bene e pensa male. Nel tempo è successo che Oscuro si esprime sempre per grugniti ma lo interpreto, Simy è una che sarebbe troppo buona pure per Madre Teresa di Calcutta e che tante volte pensa più col cuore che con la testa e tu, bè, che te lo dico a fare.
Per il resto si, sono il peggio del peggio. Nessuna novità.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda Oscuro, è una battaglia persa. Sulle allusioni sei sconfitto in partenza. Io mi ero fatta una raccolta di post in cui si insinuavano cose di me senza entrare nello specifico. Cose evidenti, come quella che è stata detta a te (nonostante Simy non voglia ammetterlo), lampanti. Ma poi non ho postato. Non interesserebbe a nessuno.
> 
> Tu hai capito bene a cosa si riferiva Chiara, e questo deve bastarti. A che serve, in fondo, che anche gli altri capiscano? A niente.
> 
> ...


cosa non voglio ammettere??


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> datemi un esempio uno.vorrei conoscere l'amore angelicato attaverso testimonianze di vita vera.
> per favore, è la terza volta che lo chiedo a chi crede che possa esistere
> *ma anche l'amore puro per antonomasia, quello dei figli, ha bisogno di fisicità. baci, abbracci, carezze* .
> come si possono  comunicare per noi essere umanile emozioni che proviamo?


con l'applicazione di questo corso accelerato di psicologia anticonformalista sarai in grado di risolvere tutti i tuoi problemi in un lampo e l'umanità ti sarà eternamente grata, proponendoti al premio nobel per la pace:

per non passare dalla parte dei torti e quindi essere accusato di pedofilia, il mezzo più idoneo per comunicare emozioni è lo schiaffo, e il figlio sarà in grado di percepire dall'intensità dello stesso, quale è il genere di comunicazione. con questo sistema, nessuno oserà mai mettere parola e i figli imparano fin da piccoli che bisogna stare alla larga dalle manifestazioni di emozioni altrui :rotfl:

buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Informati bene prima, ritardato. che la storia deglu schiaffi è postuma di mesi rispetto a quando IO k'ho mollata perché si ècomportata da troia.
> Angelo



ecco ad es. qui ha ragione Sole: tu scrivi di come si è comportata una tua ex, che ovviamente conosci, per rispondere ad un utente che non conosci e che non conosce nè lei nè te
non dovresti proprio farlo, non ha senso, non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono persa.....
> 
> a parte leggere che sono ttutti ritardati e merde non ho capito nulla...
> 
> ...



Il discorso fila ....


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa non voglio ammettere??


Che Oscuro ha capito benissimo. E che le allusioni, quando i diretti interessati le colgono, sono proprio ciò che sembrano.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il discorso fila ....




e se non fosse...sul pero c'è sempre posto


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parlo per me: boh, no. Comunque non per quel che mi riguarda. E per te è lo stesso, non è che all'inizio sapessi con chi stavi. Non ne sapevo nulla nè di Angelo Merkel nè di nulla, leggevo quello che scrivevi e ti rispondevo di conseguenza. Quindi si, diciamo che Oscuro all'inizio mi sembrava uno che scriveva per grugniti e Simy un contraltare con poco acume e tu una che scrive bene e pensa male. Nel tempo è successo che Oscuro si esprime sempre per grugniti ma lo interpreto, Simy è una che sarebbe troppo buona pure per Madre Teresa di Calcutta e che tante volte pensa più col cuore che con la testa e tu, bè, che te lo dico a fare.
> Per il resto si, sono il peggio del peggio. Nessuna novità.



ma veramente tu Joey sei sfigatissimo?
che roba! a me non sembrava


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che Oscuro ha capito benissimo. E che le allusioni, quando i diretti interessati le colgono, sono proprio ciò che sembrano.



non lo metto in dubbio..potrebbe benissimo essere cosi...
però io in genere lascio sempre il beneficio del dubbio...fino a prova contraria... 
come hai letto ho chiesto di chiarire..quindi aspetto una risposta... 

ps. sono direttamente interessata anche io nell'allusione


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco ad es. qui ha ragione Sole: tu scrivi di come si è comportata una tua ex, che ovviamente conosci, per rispondere ad un utente che non conosci e che non conosce nè lei nè te
> non dovresti proprio farlo, non ha senso, non so se mi sono spiegata


Però per obiettività dobbiamo ricordare che Joey ha tirato fuori ad arte la storia degli schiaffi per insinuare che lui è un violento.

Quando nella realtà non basta dire 'ti ammazzerei di botte' per essere un violento. Altrimenti ogni volta che ho detto ai miei figli 'quando fate così vi scaraventeri giù dal balcone' avrebbero dovuto chiamare i servizi sociali.

Un po' di obiettività non guasterebbe. La provocazione di Joey è ingiusta e pesante.

Poi sul modo in cui si è espresso Alex ti do ragione. Al posto di dire 'troia' avrebbe dovuto dire 'è andata a letto con un altro, mi ha tradito'.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma veramente tu Joey sei sfigatissimo?
> che roba! a me non sembrava


Si si, che scherzi? Mi ridono pure dietro! Senti, ma per il matrimonio se devo cantare faccio io col repertorio o avete preferenze?


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda Oscuro, è una battaglia persa. Sulle allusioni sei sconfitto in partenza. Io mi ero fatta una raccolta di post in cui si insinuavano cose di me senza entrare nello specifico. Cose evidenti, come quella che è stata detta a te (nonostante Simy non voglia ammetterlo), lampanti. Ma poi non ho postato. Non interesserebbe a nessuno.
> 
> Tu hai capito bene a cosa si riferiva Chiara, e questo deve bastarti. A che serve, in fondo, che anche gli altri capiscano? A niente.
> 
> ...


sei ingiusta.ho chiesto *almeno questo *sapendo che del resto non avrei potuto osare di più .se poi leggi in giro ti accorgerai di non essere la sola ad essere colpita
mi pare poi di risultare noiosa a e particolarmente accanita nei confronti di joey quando agli altri sembra solo sincero.
evidentemente l'educazione è degli ipocriti


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ma...chi mi fa un riassunto???

Sono molto interessato alla questione


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però per obiettività dobbiamo ricordare che Joey ha tirato fuori ad arte la storia degli schiaffi per insinuare che lui è un violento.
> 
> Quando nella realtà non basta dire 'ti ammazzerei di botte' per essere un violento. Altrimenti ogni volta che ho detto ai miei figli 'quando fate così vi scaraventeri giù dal balcone' avrebbero dovuto chiamare i servizi sociali.
> 
> ...



no, io no mi riferivo all'epiteto, ma al fatto che ha poco senso raccontare fatti privati di persone conosciute, a sconosciuti (anche se provocati)
non so, mi pare proprio brutto, non ne vedo proprio il motivo...
fossero complimenti, sì


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si si, che scherzi? Mi ridono pure dietro! Senti, ma per il matrimonio se devo cantare faccio io col repertorio o avete preferenze?


Ma smettila pagliaccio.

Che con gli insulti che mi hai lanciato ieri sei diventato peggio di chi continui a disprezzare e a chiamare animale. Prima di criticare bisogna essere sicuri di essere nella posizione di farlo. Tu non lo sei. E critichi dal pulpito.

Più sfigato di così.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però *per obiettività dobbiamo ricordare che Joey ha tirato fuori ad arte la storia degli schiaffi per insinuare che lui è un violento*.
> 
> Quando nella realtà non basta dire 'ti ammazzerei di botte' per essere un violento. Altrimenti ogni volta che ho detto ai miei figli 'quando fate così vi scaraventeri giù dal balcone' avrebbero dovuto chiamare i servizi sociali.
> 
> ...


EH????????!!!!!!! Per fare che? Io non voglio insinuare proprio nulla, fa tutto da solo, si loda, si sbroda, fa tutto lui. Quando ho letto "vedi cosa mi ha costretto a fare?" mi sono venute in mente scene dove il marito dice alla moglie che ha appena pestato le stesse cose. Che ci posso fare se l'ha scritto lui, mica gliel'ho fatto scrivere io. E mica gli ho fatto scrivere io che aveva voglia di tirare quattro schiaffi alla sua ex, come lessi in precedenza. Che cazzo sei, cretina in tutto? Malafede totale, oh. Meno male che leggono tutti.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma smettila pagliaccio.
> 
> Che con gli insulti che mi hai lanciato ieri sei diventato peggio di chi continui a disprezzare e a chiamare animale. Prima di criticare bisogna essere sicuri di essere nella posizione di farlo. Tu non lo sei. E critichi dal pulpito.
> 
> Più sfigato di così.


Ma la cosa più triste è che lui insulta tutti e poi se la prende se qualcuno ne ha male.

Il classico tipo che lancia il sasso e tira indietro la mano. 

Probabilemnte anche come fedifrago si comporta così.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si si, che scherzi? Mi ridono pure dietro! Senti, ma per il matrimonio se devo cantare faccio io col repertorio o avete preferenze?


ehm...mi pare che Ultimo Sangre inlove si sia tirato un po' indietro...
comunque se vuoi cominciare ad allenarti con nino d'angelo, a me piace per sempre tua sarò
grazie


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei ingiusta.ho chiesto *almeno questo *sapendo che del resto non avrei potuto osare di più .se poi leggi in giro ti accorgerai di non essere la sola ad essere colpita
> mi pare poi di risultare noiosa a e particolarmente accanita nei confronti di joey quando agli altri sembra solo sincero.
> evidentemente l'educazione è degli ipocriti


Dai Minerva, scherzavo, facevo un po' di ironia.

Io apprezzo spesso quello che dici e credimi, ne faccio tesoro. Ad esempio su quello che mi hai detto ieri sera sto riflettendo.

Sul rosso è vero. Però ieri è stato pesante. Parecchio. Difficile leggere qualcuno che si esprime così nei confronti di un'utente... a parte Alex, ovvio.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, io no mi riferivo all'epiteto, ma al fatto che *ha poco senso raccontare fatti privati di persone conosciute, a sconosciuti (anche se provocati)*
> non so, mi pare proprio brutto, non ne vedo proprio il motivo...
> fossero complimenti, sì


Hai pienamente ragione su questo, è intollerabile anche per me. Lui lo sa bene.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma la cosa più triste è che lui insulta tutti e poi se la prende se qualcuno ne ha male.
> 
> Il classico tipo che lancia il sasso e tira* indietro *la mano.
> 
> Probabilemnte anche come fedifrago si comporta così.



nasconde....si dice tira pietra e nasconde la mano

sii più preciso...
è importante


(scusate l'intrusione, torno seduta ad ascoltare....l'argomento si fa interessante)


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma smettila pagliaccio.
> 
> Che con gli insulti che mi hai lanciato ieri sei diventato peggio di chi continui a disprezzare e a chiamare animale. Prima di criticare bisogna essere sicuri di essere nella posizione di farlo. Tu non lo sei. E critichi dal pulpito.
> 
> Più sfigato di così.


Quando si ha a che fare coi cani feroci o si abbaia o si viene morsi. E' una legge di natura molto banale che ben si applica al nostro, uh?, rapporto. Tu stai con un cane sbavante e, a tua volta, trasudi bile dalle fauci. Il tutto ne è la conseguenza. Molto semplice.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma la cosa più triste è che lui insulta tutti e poi se la prende se qualcuno ne ha male.
> 
> Il classico tipo che lancia il sasso e tira indietro la mano.
> 
> Probabilemnte anche come fedifrago si comporta così.


Di chi mi dispiacerebbe, esattamente? Cos'hai ricapito con quella tua zucca sotto vuoto spinto?


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> In compenso ha la simpatia di Sgarbi e il sense of humour di mio nonnno dopo la visita alla prostata.




Come non condividerti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Guarda Oscuro, è una battaglia persa. Sulle allusioni sei sconfitto in partenza. Io mi ero fatta una raccolta di post in cui si insinuavano cose di me senza entrare nello specifico. Cose evidenti, come quella che è stata detta a te (nonostante Simy non voglia ammetterlo), lampanti. Ma poi non ho postato. Non interesserebbe a nessuno.
> 
> Tu hai capito bene a cosa si riferiva Chiara, e questo deve bastarti. A che serve, in fondo, che anche gli altri capiscano? A niente.
> 
> ...


Sole,prima di conoscere simy,ero considerato un rompicoglioni,adesso simy è considerata una rompicoglioni,io non ci ho guadagnato e lei ci ha rimesso,ma fino a che punto?Credi  mi possano interessare le allusioni offensive di chiara?i cani di tebe?le insinuazioni del conte?son tre o quattro disgraziati,la maggiornanza del forum è positiva,dovrei farti troppi nomi,che ne so, Ultimo,milli,occhiverdi,free,eliade,farfalla,perplesso,tesla,geko,lo stesso stermy che mi fa morire dalle risate,Sbriciolata,battiato,micia,la stessa minerva..e di altri con i quali mi scuso per non aver ricordato il nick,ma di cosa parliamo?Io poi vado d'accordo pure con joey pensa tu....!!Sole, ho sempre messo un filtro fra la persona che c'è dietro oscuro e questo posto,e visto gli ultimi accadimenti ho fatto solo che bene!Purtroppo parlare di cose personali qui è impossibile,se un povero stronzo come il conte si permette di scrivere che io pontificherei allora significa che non ha capito un cazzo di me, ci potevano esser dubbi????Lasciali scrivere,lasciali malignare,postare cani,fare allusioni,la loro vita è al buio,nascosti fra una bugia e una mezza verità,questi mentono anche a chi gli vuol bene ma cosa si può pretendere da loro? cosa?Infondo loro sono sul forum giusto,qui si parla di tradimenti,qui il tradimento è visto e concepito come la più normale delle cose,siamo noi fuori posto!Devi far finta di credere alle loro cazzate,ai loro voli pindarici,alle loro malate fantasie,e se non sei d'accordo sei un rompicoglioni!Ecco citavi daniele,ma cosa cazzo ne possono sapere di daniele loro?della sua sofferenza?il loro mondo si ferma ad una mutanda che cala,se cala,e quando cala,a ciulare,si venderebbero la mamma per una fica,si fingono acrobati per non sentirsi dei nani,sono bandiere al vento e come gira il vento girano loro!Ma fa bene stermy che gli ride in faccia e li prende constantemente per il culo,fa benissimo,in quanto a te sole,ma sti cazzi lasciali alle loro miserie!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dai Minerva, scherzavo, facevo un po' di ironia.
> 
> Io apprezzo spesso quello che dici e credimi, ne faccio tesoro. Ad esempio su quello che mi hai detto ieri sera sto riflettendo.
> 
> Sul rosso è vero. *Però ieri è stato pesante. Parecchio. Difficile leggere qualcuno che si esprime così nei confronti di un'utente... a parte Alex, ovvio.*


E te lo tieni, e non rompi i coglioni con sti piagnistei della merda. Come hanno fatto TUTTE quelle a cui Alex ha fatto altrettanto. Ti ripago con la stessa moneta, con differenza sostanziale, peraltro, che Alex stesso e la tua propria bile marcia ti hanno condotto a prenderti della zoccola. E giustamente.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando si ha a che fare coi cani feroci o si abbaia o si viene morsi. E' una legge di natura molto banale che ben si applica al nostro, uh?, rapporto. *Tu stai con un cane sbavante e, a tua volta, trasudi bile dalle fauci*. Il tutto ne è la conseguenza. Molto semplice.


Tu invece hai dei seri problemi di percezione della realtà.

Ma tu l'hai SEMPRE FATTO, *b**rutta handicappata,* almeno da quando io sto qua. E poi su facebook, via telefono, via pm, via mail, o che cazzo ne so, tant'è che state a disquisire di cose che sono accadute FUORI da qui, tipo messaggi su facebook scomparsi, per dire. In tutti i modi possibili, perchè puttana eva NON CE LA FAI A FARNE A MENO, perchè ti rode, rosichi, t'incazzi, ti mangi il fegato e vomiti addosso alla gente strali e strali di plateali minchiate salvo poi fare pure la vittima. 
Non ce la fai, ed il problema è che stai con uno che invece di darti una mano ad uscirne TI ACCENDE LA MICCIA, *deficiente che altro non sei*, che te ne rendi pure conto ma FAI FINTA DI NULLA e tiri avanti perchè, sai, lui è fatto così ma è BUONO. Ma buono a che? A 'na sega è buono, che non capisce un cazzo di niente di nulla. Fa più danni uno stupido VERO, come l'amico tuo, che uno che è vuol fare del male, perchè LO STUPIDO MANCO SE NE RENDE CONTO.
Basta, cazzo. Abbozzala una volta per tutte, *scema*.

Ma non me frega un cazzo del pm o di che, è che di perdere la brocca ti capita alla grande e non solo con me, *mongoloide scema*. E sì, ci passi le giornate a rosicare, come no. Qui come altrove, non dire fregnacce. Cazzo sono MESI, per la puttana. Che cazzo di coraggio hai. E che cazzo di coraggio hai, tra l'altro, *brutta zoccola che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per DUE ANNI* e rompi i coglioni a me ed a tutti quelli che poco poco non sono d'accordo con te con una verginità rifatta che puzza di fasullo da chilometri. Abbozzala.

... cosa dicevi sul trasudare bile?


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E te lo tieni, e non rompi i coglioni con sti piagnistei della merda. Come hanno fatto TUTTE quelle a cui Alex ha fatto altrettanto. Ti ripago con la stessa moneta, con differenza sostanziale, peraltro, che Alex stesso e la tua propria bile marcia ti hanno condotto a prenderti della zoccola. E giustamente.


Sole, giuro che se fossi in te mi informerei alla polizia postale sull'atteggiamento di Joey.

Davvero una MERDA DI UOMO.

Mi domando quanti qui dentro se ne siano resi conto e se non sia possibile fare qualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu invece hai dei seri problemi di percezione della realtà.
> 
> Ma tu l'hai SEMPRE FATTO, *b**rutta handicappata,* almeno da quando io sto qua. E poi su facebook, via telefono, via pm, via mail, o che cazzo ne so, tant'è che state a disquisire di cose che sono accadute FUORI da qui, tipo messaggi su facebook scomparsi, per dire. In tutti i modi possibili, perchè puttana eva NON CE LA FAI A FARNE A MENO, perchè ti rode, rosichi, t'incazzi, ti mangi il fegato e vomiti addosso alla gente strali e strali di plateali minchiate salvo poi fare pure la vittima.
> Non ce la fai, ed il problema è che stai con uno che invece di darti una mano ad uscirne TI ACCENDE LA MICCIA, *deficiente che altro non sei*, che te ne rendi pure conto ma FAI FINTA DI NULLA e tiri avanti perchè, sai, lui è fatto così ma è BUONO. Ma buono a che? A 'na sega è buono, che non capisce un cazzo di niente di nulla. Fa più danni uno stupido VERO, come l'amico tuo, che uno che è vuol fare del male, perchè LO STUPIDO MANCO SE NE RENDE CONTO.
> ...


Ma tu il pregresso te lo sei scordato? Uh? Parzialissima ed in malafede pressochè totale. E lo ripeto: ZOCCOLA, che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per due anni. Non è vero? O si? Avanti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Sole, giuro che se fossi in te mi informerei alla polizia postale sull'atteggiamento di Joey.
> 
> Davvero una MERDA DI UOMO.
> 
> Mi domando quanti qui dentro se ne siano resi conto e se non sia possibile fare qualcosa.


Dai non esageriamo,si è letto di peggio!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sole, giuro che se fossi in te mi informerei alla polizia postale sull'atteggiamento di Joey.
> 
> Davvero una MERDA DI UOMO.
> 
> Mi domando quanti qui dentro se ne siano resi conto e se non sia possibile fare qualcosa.



Ma smettila, svantaggiato.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E *te lo tieni, e non rompi i coglioni *con sti piagnistei della merda. Come hanno fatto TUTTE quelle a cui Alex ha fatto altrettanto. Ti ripago con la stessa moneta, con differenza sostanziale, peraltro, che Alex stesso e la tua propria bile marcia ti hanno condotto a prenderti della zoccola. E giustamente.


E qui ti sbagli.

Se io decido di rompere i coglioni, li rompo quanto voglio.
Se una persona in carne ed ossa mi avesse offeso così, una denuncia non gliel'avrebbe tolta nessuno.

Quelle che hanno a che fare con Alex mi pare si siano lamentate alla grande, ci hanno pure aperto dei thread, GIUSTAMENTE, dal loro punto di vista: è un loro diritto. Nessuno le ha mai insultate per questo.

Tu invece sentiamo, mi insulti perchè? Perchè mi lamento del fatto che mi hai insultata?

Sei paradossale, davvero. Tu la logica non sai dove stia di casa.

E te lo dico in faccia, altro che da non registrata: sei imbarazzante.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non esageriamo,si è letto di peggio!


Per me un uomo che insulta una donna in questa maniera, merita solo sberle in faccia.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma smettila, svantaggiato.


MERDA DI UOMO.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu il pregresso te lo sei scordato? Uh? Parzialissima ed in malafede pressochè totale. E lo ripeto: ZOCCOLA, che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per due anni. Non è vero? O si? Avanti.


Assolutamente no. Ho avuto qualche amante, non mi sono fatta montare da cani e porci.

E l'ho fatto perchè ero in un periodo della mia vita di sbando totale.

Altro che zoccola. Mio marito è stato praticamente il mio primo uomo. Gli uomini che ho avuto nella mia vita sono davvero pochi, rispetto alla media di cui possono vantarsi le zoccole che frequenti tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Per me un uomo che insulta una donna in questa maniera, merita solo sberle in faccia.*


dillo all'amichetto dell'amica tua
che si arrabbia e insulta solo perchè faccio notare che qui TUTTI gli uomini sono più SIGNORI di lui

il chè è pure evidente, non è che ci voglia una laurea per capirlo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E qui ti sbagli.
> 
> Se io decido di rompere i coglioni, li rompo quanto voglio.
> Se una persona in carne ed ossa mi avesse offeso così, una denuncia non gliel'avrebbe tolta nessuno.
> ...


Ma quando? Miciolidia ha aperto un thread, ma lui ne ha insultate svariate altre. Ou, non fare finta di nulla. Io ti insulto perchè HAI ROTTO I COGLIONI, meglio ancora MI HAI ROTTO I COGLIONI. Tu e l'amico tuo. Il perchè te l'ho spiegato ieri.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me un uomo che insulta una donna in questa maniera, merita solo sberle in faccia.


e vabbè ma la polizia postale mi pare troppo! 
si è scritto di tutto...e ora la colpa è solo di Joey?


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dillo all'amichetto dell'amica tua
> che si arrabbia e insulta solo perchè faccio notare che qui TUTTI gli uomini sono più SIGNORI di lui
> 
> il chè è pure evidente, non è che ci voglia una laurea per capirlo


Io e simy aspettiamo ancora un tuo chiarimento,a dire il vero più lei che io....!!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu il pregresso te lo sei scordato? Uh? Parzialissima ed in malafede pressochè totale. E lo ripeto: ZOCCOLA, che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per due anni. Non è vero? O si? Avanti.



Dai però esageri ....
Quello che ha fatto in due anni saranno comunque affari suoi ...

queste offese non hanno n'è capo n'è coda ...se l'ho ha fatto ha spiegato il perchè ...
E non credo che nessuno abbia il diritto di offendere così un'altra persona non conoscendola per di più...


Finito intervento ora offendetemi pure...


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Ho avuto qualche amante, non mi sono fatta montare da cani e porci.
> 
> E l'ho fatto perchè ero in un periodo della mia vita di sbando totale.
> 
> Altro che zoccola. Mio marito è stato praticamente il mio primo uomo. Gli uomini che ho avuto nella mia vita sono davvero pochi, rispetto alla media di cui possono vantarsi le zoccole che frequenti tu.


Io a questo punto mi incazzo pure col forum... ma possibile che io sia l'unico indignato? Nessuno che si arrabbi per le parole rivolte alla nostra Sole, che è sempre stata corretta con tutti noi?

Sono deluso.

Mandiamo via questo elemento da osteria prima che faccia danni davvero gravi al forum.


----------



## Tuba (6 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio..potrebbe benissimo essere cosi...
> però io in genere lascio sempre il beneficio del dubbio...fino a prova contraria...
> come hai letto ho chiesto di chiarire..quindi aspetto una risposta...
> 
> ps. sono direttamente interessata anche io nell'allusione



Simò provo a risponderti io che bene o male parliamo la stessa lingua 

Provo a dare la mia personalissima interpretazione derivante da quello che ho capito leggendo filtrandolo con quel minimo di conoscenza che ho con almeno una delle parti, premettendo che con Chiara non ho parlato di tutto ciò.

Oscuro scrive un post rispondendo al Conte.

Chiara lo quota dicendogli che finalmente ha capito cose che etc etc etc 

E fin qui mi pare che tutto sia chiaro come il sole, allusioni zero, un semplice scambio come se ne vedono miliardi ultimamente su questo forum (ovviamente non entro nel merito dei contenuti, mi fermo soltanto alla forma).

Riprendiamo.

Oscuro risponde a Chiara sottolineando come quello che accade fuori dal forum non lo influenza più di tanto.

Chiara risponde che non è poi così vero perchè proprio in nome della vostra amicizia (da lei definita morbosa, e come al solito non entro nel merito) non si può negare che su questo forum sono usciti almeno in un paio di casi dei thread fiume tipo questo (cito a caso quello di Toy e non mi ricordo se quello in c'era in mezzo anche Tebe.......ormai c'ho un'età non mi posso ricordare tutto )

Allora, dov'è l'allusione ? Speigatemelo.

Vedo un semplice scambio di post fra due utenti che non si prendono. Punto.


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

*scusate tutti*

se m'intrometto in questioni che non mi riguardano, ma sinceramente state facendo tutti una figura di merda, per dirla in modo papale papale. sembrate tanti piccoli scolari, la maturità neanche da lontano, chiudete, che importanza ha chi ha detto l'ultima. Non mi sembra il caso che scriviate certe cose su un forum di pubblica lettura.




ma per cortesia, e basta su.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Ho avuto qualche amante, non mi sono fatta montare da cani e porci.
> 
> E l'ho fatto perchè ero in un periodo della mia vita di sbando totale.
> 
> Altro che zoccola. Mio marito è stato praticamente il mio primo uomo. Gli uomini che ho avuto nella mia vita sono davvero pochi, rispetto alla media di cui possono vantarsi le zoccole che frequenti tu.


Ma come no se ti hanno rpesentato quella merda squagliata perchè il tuo precedente amante t'aveva lasciata a piedi e tu avevi voglia di scopare. Ma che cazzo dici? Oh? Altro che sbando totale, lo sbando totale l'hai preso da quando ti sei accattata lo scienziato sveglione di cui sopra.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu il pregresso te lo sei scordato? Uh? Parzialissima ed in malafede pressochè totale. E lo ripeto: ZOCCOLA, che ti sei fatta montare da cani e porci per due anni. Non è vero? O si? Avanti.



qui sbagli, secondo me, e di grosso
siamo su un sito di tradimento, non di ricette o punto croce
è solo un giudizio sterile che non serve ad andare avanti in nessuna discussione


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma la polizia postale mi pare troppo!
> si è scritto di tutto...e ora la colpa è solo di Joey?


Io parlo per me. Se Joey dovesse darti della puttana, direi la stessa cosa.

Non è tollerabile. Punto.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai però esageri ....
> Quello che ha fatto in due anni saranno comunque affari suoi ...
> 
> queste offese non hanno n'è capo n'è coda ...se l'ho ha fatto ha spiegato il perchè ...
> ...



me li passi due pop-CORN...

li ho terminati....


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dillo all'amichetto dell'amica tua
> che si arrabbia e insulta solo perchè faccio notare che qui* TUTTI gli uomini sono più SIGNORI di lui
> *
> il chè è pure evidente, non è che ci voglia una laurea per capirlo


Su questo sei stata smentita alla grande, mi dispiace.

Sul fatto che Alex qui sopra si sia comportato in modo pessimo spesso e volentieri ti do ragione.

Il punto è che nessuno l'ha mai negato e lui stesso è il primo ad ammetterlo e a scusarsi, se si rende conto di avere esagerato.

Cosa che il tuo amico Joey non farebbe mai, perchè lui sta sul pulpito e dire quanto sono animali e sbavano e trasudano bile gli altri. Non può scendere tra noi comuni mortali.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io a questo punto mi incazzo pure col forum... ma possibile che io sia l'unico indignato? Nessuno che si arrabbi per le parole rivolte alla nostra Sole, che è sempre stata corretta con tutti noi?
> 
> Sono deluso.
> 
> Mandiamo via questo elemento da osteria prima che faccia danni davvero gravi al forum.


Ma casomai vattene tu, omofobo col cervello sotto sequestro, che fai pure prima.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dillo all'amichetto dell'amica tua
> che si arrabbia e insulta solo perchè faccio notare che qui TUTTI gli uomini sono più SIGNORI di lui
> 
> il chè è pure evidente, non è che ci voglia una laurea per capirlo


Frequento il forum molto poco ultimamente, non so nulla del contorno.

So solo che sono venuto qui e ho visto quello stronzo di Joey dare della troia ad una mia amica.

Basta e avanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> qui sbagli, secondo me, e di grosso
> siamo su un sito di tradimento, non di ricette o punto croce
> è solo un giudizio sterile che non serve ad andare avanti in nessuna discussione


Ma a me lo vieni a dire? Dillo a lei che quando parla di tradimento pare una cristiana rinata e pure di quelle infervorate.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> se m'intrometto in questioni che non mi riguardano, ma sinceramente state facendo tutti una figura di merda, per dirla in modo papale papale. sembrate tanti piccoli scolari, la maturità neanche da lontano, chiudete, che importanza ha chi ha detto l'ultima. Non mi sembra il caso che scriviate certe cose su un forum di pubblica lettura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





e fatti i fattacci tuoi.....
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parlo per me. *Se Joey dovesse darti della puttana*, direi la stessa cosa.
> 
> Non è tollerabile. Punto.


Capirai bene che l'ipotesi non è che è solo improbabile, ma di più. Che cazzo d'esempio. Sveglione.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no se ti hanno rpesentato quella merda squagliata perchè* il tuo precedente amante t'aveva lasciata a piedi e tu avevi voglia di scopare. *Ma che cazzo dici? Oh? Altro che sbando totale, lo sbando totale l'hai preso da quando ti sei accattata lo scienziato sveglione di cui sopra.


Ti hanno informato male sai.

Il mio amante l'ho lasciato io. Si è fidanzato con una brava ragazza, più giovane di me. Quando l'ho saputo ho deciso di lasciarlo IO. Perchè non mi andava di mettermi in una storia così.

Lui ancora adesso quando ci vediamo, mi propone di andare a letto insieme. Pensa un po' come stai messo, rivedi un po' le tue fonti va'.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*tuba*



Tuba ha detto:


> Simò provo a risponderti io che bene o male parliamo la stessa lingua
> 
> Provo a dare la mia personalissima interpretazione derivante da quello che ho capito leggendo filtrandolo con quel minimo di conoscenza che ho con almeno una delle parti, premettendo che con Chiara non ho parlato di tutto ciò.
> 
> ...


E no tuba proprio no!MORBOSAMENTE ATTACCATO fa intendere altro,e sinceramente non si doveva permettere certe insinuazioni....entraci nel merito!!Come cazzo si permette?Mi conosci ,son stato fin troppo paziente con chiara,e solo per la simpatia che ho per te,ma adesso basta,è da un pò che butta il sasso e nasconde la mano...!!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> me li passi due pop-CORN...
> 
> li ho terminati....




ho solo biscottini io


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti hanno informato male sai.
> 
> Il mio amante l'ho lasciato io. Si è fidanzato con una brava ragazza, più giovane di me. Quando l'ho saputo ho deciso di lasciarlo IO. Perchè non mi andava di mettermi in una storia così.
> 
> Lui ancora adesso quando ci vediamo, mi propone di andare a letto insieme. Pensa un po' come stai messo, rivedi un po' le tue fonti va'.


Certo. Mi hanno informato male tanto quanto sei stata attenta tu ad informarmi per il mio bene che parlavano male di me alle spalle. Come no. Giusto. Magari all'amante gli compravi anche le caramelle, mica no. Eggià. Mica ti lasciano a te, gli uomini, tu non ne prendi di no. Ti sei scelto Angelo ma eri ZEPPA di alternative. Eh si. Onesta. In buonafede totale.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me lo vieni a dire? Dillo a lei che quando parla di tradimento pare una cristiana rinata e pure di quelle infervorate.


allora: se uno racconta dei fatti, tra l'altro attinenti al forum, tipo ho avuto degli amanti, non vedo perchè si debba prendere della zoccola

invece: se uno dà una versione dei fatti, come la sente in quel momento, per quanto irritante o che altro possa essere, semplicemente se ne può parlare, siamo qui per questo, ti pare?


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

ot....

admin, se ci fosse l'opzione audio nel forum......


i vicini si ribellerebbero
fine ot....


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho solo biscottini io




:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E te lo tieni, e non rompi i coglioni con sti piagnistei della merda. Come hanno fatto TUTTE quelle a cui Alex ha fatto altrettanto. Ti ripago con la stessa moneta, con differenza sostanziale, peraltro, che Alex stesso e la tua propria bile marcia ti hanno condotto a prenderti della zoccola. E giustamente.


ma perché dovremmo tutti tenerci insulti orribili da te o da altri senza senso?
ma ci rendiamo conto?
fra l'altro "_ti hanno condotto" è esattamente _la stessa filosofia di alex.
imparate voi a contenervi .
siamo al paradosso


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me lo vieni a dire? Dillo a lei che quando parla di tradimento pare una cristiana rinata e pure di quelle infervorate.


Ma cazzo. Ma se IO mi sono sentita male nel periodo in cui tradivo, se IO considero i miei tradimenti un'esperienza formativa, da cui ho imparato molto, ma che non rifarei mai più alla luce delle mie confessioni a mio marito e della fine del mio matrimonio, se questa è stata la MIA esperienza, perchè non devo riportarla così come la vivo?

Per me il tradimento è un atto ingiusto ed egoistico. Ma non mi sono mai sognata qui sopra di dare della zoccola a qualcuna, ma stai scherzando?

Ma tu stai fuori di brutto.

Poi mi chiedono che film vedo io, boh. Ma che film vedete voi, cavolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora: se uno racconta dei fatti, tra l'altro attinenti al forum, tipo ho avuto degli amanti, non vedo perchè si debba prendere della zoccola
> 
> invece: se uno dà una versione dei fatti, come la sente in quel momento, per quanto irritante o che altro possa essere, semplicemente se ne può parlare, siamo qui per questo, ti pare?


Free, no. Chiaramente non ho mai dato della zoccola a nessuna qui sopra, traditrice o meno. Io poi, che sono traditore? Ti pare? Se do della zoccola a qualcuna lo faccio per un motivo, ed il motivo esattamente è che rifarsi una verginità non funziona mai, per quanto uno possa chiudere gli occhi, desiderare il contrario e puntare il dito contro qualcun'altra per dire che lei è peggio di te. O lui, se è per quello.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovremmo tutti tenerci insulti orribili da te o da altri senza senso?
> ma ci rendiamo conto?
> fra l'altro "_ti hanno condotto" è esattamente _la stessa filosofia di alex.
> imparate voi a contenervi .
> siamo al paradosso


Hai ragione!


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, no. Chiaramente non ho mai dato della zoccola a nessuna qui sopra, traditrice o meno. Io poi, che sono traditore? Ti pare? Se do della zoccola a qualcuna lo faccio per un motivo, ed il motivo esattamente è che rifarsi una verginità non funziona mai, per quanto uno possa chiudere gli occhi, desiderare il contrario e *puntare il dito contro qualcun'altra per dire che lei è peggio di te.* O lui, se è per quello.


ORA MI TIRI FUORI I POST DOVE IO PUNTO IL DITO E DICO CHE SONO MIGLIORE DI QUALCUNA.

Avanti, sto aspettando.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovremmo tutti tenerci insulti orribili da te o da altri senza senso?
> ma ci rendiamo conto?
> fra l'altro "_ti hanno condotto" è esattamente _la stessa filosofia di alex.
> imparate voi a contenervi .
> siamo al paradosso


Nei fatti non ho detto che tutti dovete tenervi gli insulti, ho detto che TUTTI l'avete fatto. Adesso SOLE si deve tenere quelli che si prenderà. E' una compensazione, tipo. Perchè non è che fai la cogliona e può sempre dirti bene. Capito, amica dalle mille paranoie?


----------



## Tuba (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no tuba proprio no!MORBOSAMENTE ATTACCATO fa intendere altro,e sinceramente non si doveva permettere certe insinuazioni....entraci nel merito!!Come cazzo si permette?Mi conosci ,son stato fin troppo paziente con chiara,e solo per la simpatia che ho per te,ma adesso basta,è da un pò che butta il sasso e nasconde la mano...!!


Oscuro, la mancanza di peli forumistica di Chiara è abbastanza nota. C'è un *"il cazzo piace a tutte"* che ancora ri-echeggia fra le quatto mura di questo forum . Se avesse inteso "perchè ti trombi Simy", avrebbe scritto "perchè ti trombi Simy". Dal momento che non lo ha scritto, e invece ha scritto "morbosamente attaccato" è proprio quello che intendeva, "morbosamente attaccato".


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*

Come vedi chiara si dilegua....be io tiro le somme,tu tira le tue....


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, no. Chiaramente non ho mai dato della zoccola a nessuna qui sopra, traditrice o meno. Io poi, che sono traditore? Ti pare? Se do della zoccola a qualcuna lo faccio per un motivo, ed il motivo esattamente è che *rifarsi una verginità non funziona mai, per quanto uno possa chiudere gli occhi, desiderare il contrario e puntare il dito contro qualcun'altra per dire che lei è peggio di te. O lui, se è per quello.*



ecco, puoi benissimo dire questo invece di metterci zoccola, al limite lo copi incolli così fai prima

guarda che ha ragione Minerva, o vogliamo che questo forum diventi:

zoccola!
coglione!
impotente!
arizoccola!
ari....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cazzo. Ma se IO mi sono sentita male nel periodo in cui tradivo, se IO considero i miei tradimenti un'esperienza formativa, da cui ho imparato molto, ma che non rifarei mai più alla luce delle mie confessioni a mio marito e della fine del mio matrimonio, se questa è stata la MIA esperienza, perchè non devo riportarla così come la vivo?
> 
> Per me il tradimento è un atto ingiusto ed egoistico. Ma non mi sono mai sognata qui sopra di dare della zoccola a qualcuna, ma stai scherzando?
> 
> ...


Ma come no. E' chiaro, zoccola no, ma metterti su un piedistallo l'hai fatto eccome. E non ho visto nessun film in particolare. Oh, puttana eva, sei tu che hai coniato il termine "TRADIMENTO ATIPICO" per giustificarti, che è una stronzata talmente colossale che faccio pure fatica ad immaginarti mentre la partorisci dentro a quel cervello come giustificazione e ricostruzione del tuo imene morale. Oh.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> ORA MI TIRI FUORI I POST DOVE IO PUNTO IL DITO E DICO CHE SONO MIGLIORE DI QUALCUNA.
> 
> Avanti, sto aspettando.


Ma in millemila post sparsi per tutto il forum trasudi superiorità morale e ritrovata verginità in tema di tradimento. Non mi va, non ci tengo a cercarteli. Boh, chiedi in giro, vedi tu. Qualcosa vedi che spunta.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Tuba*



Tuba ha detto:


> Oscuro, la mancanza di peli forumistica di Chiara è abbastanza nota. C'è un *"il cazzo piace a tutte"[/b[ che ancora ri-echeggia fra le quatto mura di questo forum . Se avesse inteso "perchè ti trombi Simy", avrebbe scritto "perchè ti trombi Simy". Dal momento che non lo ha scritto, e invece ha scritto "morbosamente attaccato" è proprio quello che intendeva, "morbosamente attaccato".*


*

Ma non va bene anche il morbosamente capisci!Non è così,e se anche fosse sono cazzi suoi?Tuburao parliamoci chiaro,io e te non possiamo coionarci, proprio no,ha fatto un uscita per far male,e ti giuro che se fosse stata un'altra avrei risposto per le rime!Dar ragione a tebe poi il colmo....!!*


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, puoi benissimo dire questo invece di metterci zoccola, al limite lo copi incolli così fai prima
> 
> guarda che ha ragione Minerva, o vogliamo che questo forum diventi:
> 
> ...


Deve far male, Free. DEVE.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nei fatti non ho detto che tutti dovete tenervi gli insulti, ho detto che TUTTI l'avete fatto. Adesso SOLE si deve tenere quelli che si prenderà. E' una compensazione, tipo. Perchè non è che fai la cogliona e può sempre dirti bene. Capito, amica dalle mille paranoie?


tu la chiami paranoia io solo buon gusto ed educazione


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco ad es. qui ha ragione Sole: tu scrivi di come si è comportata una tua ex, che ovviamente conosci, per rispondere ad un utente che non conosci e che non conosce nè lei nè te
> non dovresti proprio farlo, non ha senso, non so se mi sono spiegata


A maggior ragione non dovrebbe scrivere lui di chi e cosa non conosce. io sono il meno ragionevole se non si fosse capito eppurw puntualmente è a me che si fan le pulci. 
Angelo


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in millemila post sparsi per tutto il forum trasudi superiorità morale e ritrovata verginità in tema di tradimento. Non mi va, non ci tengo a cercarteli. Boh, chiedi in giro, vedi tu. Qualcosa vedi che spunta.



ma semplicemente non può essere che se una persona abbandona amanti e tradimenti, si senta bene e lo si evinca da quello che scrive?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> se m'intrometto in questioni che non mi riguardano, ma sinceramente state facendo tutti una figura di merda, per dirla in modo papale papale. sembrate tanti piccoli scolari, la maturità neanche da lontano, chiudete, che importanza ha chi ha detto l'ultima. Non mi sembra il caso che scriviate certe cose su un forum di pubblica lettura.
> 
> 
> *ma per cortesia, e basta su*.


sia mai che non l'hanno letto.....


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

gettare benzina sul fuoco...
...VI VIA DA ME OH MALEFICA TENTAZIONE...


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in millemila post sparsi per tutto il forum trasudi superiorità morale e ritrovata verginità in tema di tradimento. Non mi va, non ci tengo a cercarteli. Boh, chiedi in giro, vedi tu. Qualcosa vedi che spunta.


Io non trasudo superiorità morale.

Io parlo con cognizione di causa, perchè sono stata tradita, innanzitutto. E SO quanto si soffre.

Poi perchè ho tradito. E SO cosa c'è dietro, spesso e volentieri.

Poi perchè ho confessato i miei tradimenti. E SO cosa vuol dire vedere una persona a cui sei legata soffrire come un cane per colpa tua.

Non ti è mai venuto in mente che, nel caso avessi mai mostrato disprezzo nei confronti dei traditori, questo disprezzo io l'ho provato in primo luogo nei confronti di *me stessa*? La prima traditrice che io contesto, quando dialogo con un traditore, sono sempre IO. Cazzo.

Tu e Chiara avete letto tutto ciò che ho scritto con la vostra chiave di lettura. Ma non è l'unica.
E sul pulpito, spesso e volentieri, coi vostri giudizi su ciò che scrivo, ci siete saliti VOI.

Alla faccia dell'apertura mentale.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> gettare benzina sul fuoco...
> ...VI VIA DA ME OH MALEFICA TENTAZIONE...


Io sono qui,quando vuoi,a dire il vero aspetto da un paio di mesi.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma semplicemente non può essere che se una persona abbandona amanti e tradimenti, si senta bene e lo si evinca da quello che scrive?


Come no. Il punto non è sentirsi bene, il punto pensare di aver raggiunto un magico nirvana dell'emozione da un inferno di tradimenti dove i peccatori, i traditori appunto, vengono visti con evidente pietà ed un giusto sprezzo per un rinnovato, assai più elevato, stato di coscienza. Che è un filo diverso.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu la chiami paranoia io solo buon gusto ed *educazione*


ma secondo te...in base a quel che si legge....nel suo vocabolario esiste questa parola...?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu la chiami paranoia io solo buon gusto ed educazione


Non ho voglia di polemizzare anche con te, su. Che tra rubini o non rubini, età avanzata, orgasmi finti e buona educazione di paranoie te ne fai poche davvero. Stai buona un'attimo, vuoi?


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma secondo te...in base a quel che si legge....nel suo vocabolario esiste questa parola...?


annuccia vuoi anche tu che ti si faccia un complimento di uso quotidiano?

non svegliare il cane che dorme, dorme è un modo di dire, cane no.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Deve far male, Free. DEVE.



guarda Joey, ti vorrei raccontare una cosa
purtroppo abbiamo dovuto allontanare un'operatrice dalla cooperativa perchè rubava
è nera, ha il pseudo marito spacciatore, 3 figli, aiutata anche da me in mille modi (una volta l'ho anche fatta dormire nel mio ufficio con i figli perchè il marito la picchiava, un'altra volta sono andata personalmente a mandare via gli amici del marito perchè la minacciavano, robe dell'altro mondo...)
vabbè, sai cosa mi ha detto? puttana, trovati un fidanzato
perchè nella sua mentalità piuttosto ristretta una femmina senza un maschio non è nulla
(ovviamente il mio socio maschio non è stato insultato)

se vogliamo allegramente aderire a questo tipo di mentalità, dimmi tu...


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono qui,quando vuoi,a dire il vero aspetto da un paio di mesi.....!


anche io sono qui...quando vuoi...non è scritto da nessuna parte che debba per forza salire io...

...puoi scendere anche tu...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non va bene anche il morbosamente capisci!Non è così,e se anche fosse sono cazzi suoi?Tuburao parliamoci chiaro,io e te non possiamo coionarci, proprio no,ha fatto un uscita per far male,e ti giuro che se fosse stata un'altra avrei risposto per le rime!Dar ragione a tebe poi il colmo....!!


oscuro, piantala

il primo che ha fatto un'uscita per far male sei stato tu
hai fatto un'uscita aspettando di vedere cosa avrei risposto

HAI TRAVISATO TOTALMENTE IL MOTIVO PER CUI TI HO SCRITTO IN PRIVATO UNA COSA CHE ERA SCRITTA COL CUORE

a me non interessa con chi ti accompagni, con chi esci, con chi scopi.
ma quel travisamento l'hai fatto dando fede alle parole di una merda, hai capito?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non trasudo superiorità morale.
> 
> Io parlo con cognizione di causa, perchè sono stata tradita, innanzitutto. E SO quanto si soffre.
> 
> ...



Ma smettila. Tradimento è tradimento. Si tradisce per millemila motivi diversi, ma si tradisce e basta. Non ci sono tradimenti atipici, non ci sono tradimenti nobili, non c'è niente tranne il fatto che si fa qualcosa all'insaputa dell'altro. Se poi confessi e lasci, peggio ancora. Se confessi per far MALE, peggio due volte. Perchè, e te l'ho scritto anche in privato, tu hai tradito per rabbia, rabbia assoluta, perchè ti aveva fatto un sfregio, prima ancora del tradimento vero e proprio. 
Da qui non c'è ritorno, no. Puoi anche scrivere che ti è apparsa la Madonna in sogno per dirti che ti ha perdonata e sei di nuovo linda e pinta, ma non è così e non dovresti neanche comportarti come se lo fosse.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

*deficienti???*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera nuova utente fortunata..perche'il primo che ti legge qua'sono io..vale a dire uno dei 3..traditori del sito.Non ti preoccupare fai benissimo..anch'io tengo distinto l'amor coniugale dal sesso fuori casa...solo che molti deficienti/e..credono che sia amore pure quello...e ci cascano.
> poi guarda mi e'capitato mattina fuori casa e sera a casa..nessunissimo problema.
> Adesso preparati...perche'sentirai legne e insulti....almeno che la mitica Tebe non accorra...ciaoooo!!!!!


spero capiti anche a te cosi vedi se poi ci credi e ci caschi....


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> annuccia vuoi anche tu che ti si faccia un complimento di uso quotidiano?
> 
> non svegliare il cane che dorme, dorme è un modo di dire, cane no.




non mi pare di aver dato del demete, ritardato, imbecille a nessuno..
ho solo parlato di uno sconosciuto concetto di educazione...
poi se proprio vuole che si accomodi pure...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*No*



The Cheater ha detto:


> anche io sono qui...quando vuoi...non è scritto da nessuna parte che debba per forza salire io...
> 
> ...puoi scendere anche tu...


Ah ecco, quindi non eri tu che dovevi contattatarmi il 5 ottobre per vederci a via veneto vero?Scusami forse ti confondo con qualcun'altro?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma secondo te...in base a quel che si legge....nel suo vocabolario esiste questa parola...?


Madonna, ma perchè ce l'hai con me? Non ti parlo mai, in pratica. E neanche tu, peraltro. Ti ho detto forse "frocia", e scherzavo pure, molto tempo fa e da allora stai ancora così? Ma la Sicilia è davvero bella.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ot....
> 
> admin, se ci fosse l'opzione audio nel forum......
> 
> ...


non è niente, solo un po' borbottii per riassestare i ranghi, diritti e poteri


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no. Il punto non è sentirsi bene, il punto pensare di aver raggiunto un magico nirvana dell'emozione da un inferno di tradimenti dove i peccatori, i traditori appunto, vengono visti con evidente pietà ed un giusto sprezzo per un rinnovato, assai più elevato, stato di coscienza. Che è un filo diverso.



ma dai, te lo devo spiegare io?
quando si svolta, può succedere di andare su di giri
tipo io quando concludo un buon affare mi sento la miglior immobiliarista del piemonte e valle d'aosta!
poi rinsavisco


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, ma perchè ce l'hai con me? Non ti parlo mai, in pratica. E neanche tu, peraltro. Ti ho detto forse "frocia", e scherzavo pure, molto tempo fa e da allora stai ancora così? Ma la Sicilia è davvero bella.


lascia perdere il frocia..mi riferivo a quel che leggevo....

è vero non ci parliamo mai..
io ho smesso di parlarti visto che ci siamo...

secondo te perchè?

nn per il frocia....

no caro...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda Joey, ti vorrei raccontare una cosa
> purtroppo abbiamo dovuto allontanare un'operatrice dalla cooperativa perchè rubava
> è nera, ha il pseudo marito spacciatore, 3 figli, aiutata anche da me in mille modi (una volta l'ho anche fatta dormire nel mio ufficio con i figli perchè il marito la picchiava, un'altra volta sono andata personalmente a mandare via gli amici del marito perchè la minacciavano, robe dell'altro mondo...)
> vabbè, sai cosa mi ha detto? puttana, trovati un fidanzato
> ...


Ovviamente non è così ma adesso non ce la faccio a starti dietro.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma smettila. Tradimento è tradimento. Si tradisce per millemila motivi diversi, ma si tradisce e basta. Non ci sono tradimenti atipici, non ci sono tradimenti nobili, non c'è niente tranne il fatto che si fa qualcosa all'insaputa dell'altro. Se poi confessi e lasci, peggio ancora. Se confessi per far MALE, peggio due volte. Perchè, e te l'ho scritto anche in privato, tu hai tradito per rabbia, rabbia assoluta, perchè ti aveva fatto un sfregio, prima ancora del tradimento vero e proprio.
> Da qui non c'è ritorno, no. Puoi anche scrivere che ti è apparsa la Madonna in sogno per dirti che ti ha perdonata e sei di nuovo linda e pinta, ma non è così e non dovresti neanche comportarti come se lo fosse.


Ma sono proprio una cogliona a cercare di parlare con te.

E' inutile, è come parlare a un muro. Buona serata.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

ma è una sorta di tutti contro tutti o ci sono 2 fazioni distinte???

io ovviamente sto con chiara e tuba...e anche con il conte e lothar, come sempre 

però se anche capissi l'argomento non sarebbe male...ma anche no 

qui in sicilia fa un freddo cane...tipo 9-10 gradi...si lo so che ora risponderete "ehhh al nord siamo a 0/-1..." ma per noi 10 è freddo...poi piove e c'è vento...

dice "che c'entra sta cosa del clima???"...niente...pour parler


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma è una sorta di tutti contro tutti o ci sono 2 fazioni distinte???
> 
> io ovviamente sto con chiara e tuba...e anche con il conte e lothar, come sempre
> 
> ...


Saranno contentissimi di averti come alleato,sei uno che incute un certo rispetto!!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, te lo devo spiegare io?
> quando si svolta, può succedere di andare su di giri
> tipo io quando concludo un buon affare mi sento la miglior immobiliarista del piemonte e valle d'aosta!
> poi rinsavisco


Eh, immagina qualcuno che sono mesi e non rinsavisce, che fai?


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco, quindi non eri tu che dovevi contattatarmi il 5 ottobre per vederci a via veneto vero?Scusami forse ti confondo con qualcun'altro?


si si ero io...ma poi è saltato...sono stato a milano la settimana seguente...

tra l'altro ero anche prenotato al mejestic (facevano la doppia a 200€, cosa rarissima) menomale che era prenotazione senza penale...

ancora non ci ho mai dormito...mangiato si, dormito no (di solito la camera costa 350€ minimo...troppo)

ah si, sarò a roma il 12 ma toccata e fuga perchè il 13 dobbiamo fare ecografia...

un'altra volta, oppure scendi tu..dai che mi fa piacere


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è così ma adesso non ce la faccio a starti dietro.



non è così no, ma non andiamoci vicino, nemmeno di sguincio, per piacere


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lascia perdere il frocia..mi riferivo a quel che leggevo....
> 
> è vero non ci parliamo mai..
> *io ho smesso di parlarti visto che ci siamo...
> ...


Non lo so, ma di sicuro so che ci siamo scritti sul forum pochi giorni fa sulla bellezza della Sicilia, quindi francamente a questo punto ignoro il motivo, passo ed immagino ancor di più che la Sicilia sia il posto giusto per riposarmi il cerebro stanco.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saranno contentissimi di averti come alleato,sei uno che incute un certo rispetto!!


behhh...onestamente non posso negare che, come diciamo dalle mie parti, me la faccio sucare abbastanza 

di recente poi sono abbastanza "'ntisu" (ultimo, traduci)...

ma si, anche qui qualche amico VERO me lo sono fatto :up:


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, immagina qualcuno che sono mesi e non rinsavisce, che fai?



io nulla, ne prendo atto
tu insulti? ma perchè? mica ha senso


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non è così no, ma non andiamoci vicino, nemmeno di sguincio, per piacere


Dai su, Free. Non ce la faccio, io uno sono. Qua sono più livelli di conversazione con utenti diversi e sto anche facendo altro. Scusa, davvero. Prometto che ti rifaccio qualcosa di Nino D'Angelo, giuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io nulla, ne prendo atto
> tu insulti? ma perchè? mica ha senso


Leggi sopra.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> behhh...onestamente non posso negare che, come diciamo dalle mie parti, me la faccio sucare abbastanza
> 
> di recente poi sono abbastanza "'ntisu" (ultimo, traduci)...
> 
> ma si, anche qui qualche amico VERO me lo sono fatto :up:


Be allora tieniteli stretti,appena volti le spalle,senti che belle dimostrazioni di amicizia!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sono proprio una cogliona a cercare di parlare con te.
> 
> E' inutile, è come parlare a un muro. Buona serata.


Ciao. Scusa se non ti do ragione. Lo so, sono un mostro.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su, Free. Non ce la faccio, io uno sono. Qua sono più livelli di conversazione con utenti diversi e sto anche facendo altro. Scusa, davvero. Prometto che ti rifaccio qualcosa di Nino D'Angelo, giuro.



ok, ci conto, ogni promessa è debito


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be allora tieniteli stretti,appena volti le spalle,senti che belle dimostrazioni di amicizia!


si si me li tengo strettissimi...perchè??? mi attaccano alle spalle???

ma non ci credo manco se lo vedo...e chi poi??? conte o lothar??? o tuba??? o chiara forse???
ma manco per idea...mi vogliono troppo bene 

pensa che da un anno presso per un raduno solo per stare co sti 4...senza nulla togliere agli altri...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> si si me li tengo strettissimi...perchè??? mi attaccano alle spalle???
> 
> ma non ci credo manco se lo vedo...e chi poi??? conte o lothar??? o tuba??? o chiara forse???
> ma manco per idea...mi vogliono troppo bene
> ...


Buon divertimento allora!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon divertimento allora!


ma ovviamente anche tu saresti invitato...scherzi???

"tieniti stretti gli amici e ancora più i nemici"...così mi hanno insegnato 

che poi tra una buona cena e ottimi alcoolici (o grandi vini o birre pregiate, fai tu) ci si diverte...

...e se il locale consente (pagando ovviamente) magari poi ci scappa una sana scazzottata con bottiglie rotte in testa in stile "altrimenti ci arrabbiamo"


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma ovviamente anche tu saresti invitato...scherzi???
> 
> "tieniti stretti gli amici e ancora più i nemici"...così mi hanno insegnato
> 
> ...


Cheater nemici?ma quali nemici,magari fuori di qui ci saremmo pure simpatici,dai fai il serio!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dillo all'amichetto dell'amica tua
> che si arrabbia e insulta solo perchè faccio notare che qui TUTTI gli uomini sono più SIGNORI di lui
> 
> il chè è pure evidente, non è che ci voglia una laurea per capirlo


Io non sono un signore. non lo sarò mai e nin aspiro ad esserlo. r quando la merda della merda tira fuori la signorilità mi viene un coccolone e non resisto. ma contunua pure, tu si fatta montare da cani porci e nani, che rude ben chi ride ultumo. troietta da. 2 soldi. puoi arrivare dall'alto ma sempre dalle basse fogne in cui ti sei messa arrivi


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cheater nemici?ma quali nemici,magari fuori di qui ci saremmo pure simpatici,dai fai il serio!


ahhhhhhhhh tutto è possibile nella vita...ho i miei dubbi in questo caso, fortissimi dubbi...ma tutto è possibile...

...pensa che il mio migliore amico è quello che da ragazzini mi prendeva in giro perchè ero buono, cicciottello, indifeso e scarso con le ragazzine, mentre lui super fico con cintura elcharro, 1kg di gel cemento in testa, zaino invicta e scarpe cult...poi verso i 16 mi sono fortemente imbastardito e lui clamorosamente assignorato, e l'uno cercava di placare gli eccessi dell'altro...ci compensavamo 
ci siamo fatti da testimone a vicenda...un'amicizia lunga 20anni...

ora lui fa il papà "quasi" di professione con 3 figli e moglia incicciottita di brutto...e io faccio caxxate in giro per il pianeta ...che strana la vita...e quanto era stronzo lui


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhh tutto è possibile nella vita...ho i miei dubbi in questo caso, fortissimi dubbi...ma tutto è possibile...
> 
> ...pensa che il mio migliore amico è quello che da ragazzini mi prendeva in giro perchè ero buono, cicciottello, indifeso e scarso con le ragazzine, mentre lui super fico con cintura elcharro, 1kg di gel cemento in testa, zaino invicta e scarpe cult...poi verso i 16 mi sono fortemente imbastardito e lui clamorosamente assignorato, e l'uno cercava di placare gli eccessi dell'altro...ci compensavamo
> ci siamo fatti da testimone a vicenda...un'amicizia lunga 20anni...
> ...


io ho qualche dubbio, ma infondo come faccio a giudicare qualcuno senza conoscerlo?tutto puo essere!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> io ho qualche dubbio, ma infondo come faccio a giudicare qualcuno senza conoscerlo?tutto puo essere!


io indubbiamente non ti conosco...sei tu che hai sempre sotenuto di sapere tutto di me, di conoscermi, di avere capito ecc..
...io non ti conosco...confermo e sottoscrivo...!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

ma perchè questa sottospecie  di libertà di espressione  deve sopravvivere.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> io indubbiamente non ti conosco...sei tu che hai sempre sotenuto di sapere tutto di me, di conoscermi, di avere capito ecc..
> ...io non ti conosco...confermo e sottoscrivo...!!!


Io conosco cheater punto!Chi c'è dietro no,posso essermi fatto un' idea,ma costa poco cambiarle le idee,infondo qui possiamo essere chiunque,io un umile postino o forse di più,o forse di meno,cmq ho letto cose piacevoli che ti riguardano,magari possono essere un iniezione di fiducia anche per me....!!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si si me li tengo strettissimi...perchè??? mi attaccano alle spalle???
> 
> ma non ci credo manco se lo vedo...e chi poi??? conte o lothar??? o tuba??? o chiara forse???
> ma manco per idea...mi vogliono troppo bene
> ...



ciao Cheat..magari..ma guai se non viene Oscuro....e giu'di bianco siciliano gelato(a proposito lo bevo pure stasera..ottimo!!)


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma perchè questa sottospecie  di libertà di espressione  deve sopravvivere.


Se sopravvivi tu non vedo perché no


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Stai esagerando.
> 
> Admin, cosa vogliamo fare. Lo blocchiamo questo IP ? La togliamo la possibilità agli estranei di dire queste cose da non registrati il cui IP è difficilmente rintracciabile *perchè magari scrivono da un cellulare* o nascosti dietro un Proxy ?
> Quelle cose scritte qui sopra non sono una sciocchezza.
> Se non ricordo male, all'epoca io non c'ero, quella Persa venne bannata per molto meno.


Io a volte scrivo dal cellulare, ed altri come me, quindi preferirei di no. Per il proxy no problemo.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Stai esagerando.
> 
> Admin, cosa vogliamo fare. Lo blocchiamo questo IP ? La togliamo la possibilità agli estranei di dire queste cose da non registrati il cui IP è difficilmente rintracciabile perchè magari scrivono da un cellulare o nascosti dietro un Proxy ?
> Quelle cose scritte qui sopra non sono una sciocchezza.
> Se non ricordo male, all'epoca io non c'ero, quella Persa venne bannata per molto meno.


Il ban non mi eviterà di leggere e se leggo ancora un altro insulto il mio bsn sarà l'ultimo dei pensieri.


----------



## Tuba (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io a volte scrivo dal cellulare, ed altri come me, quindi preferirei di no. Per il proxy no problemo.


Ma tu sei registrato.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma tu sei registrato.


Boh. Ad un certo punto ho dovuto contattare admin perchè dal cellulare il forum non mi faceva scrivere. Se c'è una possibilità di limitare l'accesso senza che venga tolta la possibilità di interagire col forum via telefonino a me sta bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma tu sei registrato.


E quindi?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Ad un certo punto ho dovuto contattare admin perchè dal cellulare il forum non mi faceva scrivere. Se c'è una possibilità di limitare l'accesso senza che venga tolta la possibilità di interagire col forum via telefonino a me sta bene.



Scrivo questo, poi me ne sto buono, tu attacchi chi apre 3D, per te a cazzo. Poi contatti l'admin perchè devi connetterti? uhmm la cosa non mi quadra!

Tu che non capisci mai, non capirai manco stavolta che cavolo voglio dirti, io ho comunque scritto la mia, chi legge oltre te capirà. 

Bye bye scusate l'intromissione.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat..magari..ma guai se non viene Oscuro....e giu'di bianco siciliano gelato(a proposito lo bevo pure stasera..ottimo!!)


naaaaaaaaaa...i bianchi...il vino è rosso...il vino bianco è un'altra bibita a volte piacevole...

senti a me: vai a prendere del cerasuolo serio, cerca avide o cos...
oppure cerca dei firriato...consiglio altavilla o chiaramonte...per cosa seria quater o harmonium (costosi)
oppure planeta...cerasuolo speciale, così come il merlot cusumano...
oppure ancora un principe di corleone...
cantine milazzo qualcosina, nicosia NO...anche principe di butera, oppure un maria costanza e vai di gran classe

prima o poi lo facciamo un raduno??? però su roma...viene metà strada a tutti


----------



## Tuba (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E quindi?


E quindi, bene o male, rintracciabile.


----------



## Tuba (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E quindi, bene o male, rintracciabile.


Non completamente anonimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivo questo, poi me ne sto buono, tu attacchi chi apre 3D, per te a cazzo. Poi contatti l'admin perchè devi connetterti? uhmm la cosa non mi quadra!
> 
> Tu che non capisci mai, non capirai manco stavolta che cavolo voglio dirti, io ho comunque scritto la mia, *chi legge oltre te capirà.
> *
> Bye bye scusate l'intromissione.


Ci conto, sperando che abbia la pietà di illuminare anche a me su cosa mai vorrai dire.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaa...i bianchi...il vino è rosso...il vino bianco è un'altra bibita a volte piacevole...
> 
> senti a me: vai a prendere del cerasuolo serio, cerca avide o cos...
> oppure cerca dei firriato...consiglio altavilla o chiaramonte...per cosa seria quater o harmonium (costosi)
> ...


stasera normalissimo Alcamo...pero'mi piace...recentemente ho bevuto una cosa che si chiama Raciti(credo...)fatto,cosi dicono nelle terre prese alla mafia.
Comunque una volta erano imbevibili..ora sono meglio dei soliti altoatesini.

Amico magari...il mio problema e'cosa raccontare alla moglie..infatti l'ultimo raduno..Firenze..a  maggio..l'ho saltato anche se erano solo 85km di A1.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci conto, sperando che abbia la pietà di illuminare anche a me su cosa mai vorrai dire.


Vuol dire che qui sopra vomiti il tuo disprezzo insultante su tutto e tutti, critichi thread a tuo parere inutili, ma vai in panico se non riesci a connetterti al forum.

E' un po' una contraddizione, secondo Ultimo.

Ultimo, come sono andata come tua interprete?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Non completamente anonimo.


Più rintracciabile di avere il mio numero di cell?se vuoi ti do anc he l'indirizzo di casa se ti serve


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vuol dire che qui sopra vomiti il tuo disprezzo insultante su tutto e tutti, critichi thread a tuo parere inutili, ma vai in panico se non riesci a connetterti al forum.
> 
> E' un po' una contraddizione, secondo Ultimo.
> 
> Ultimo, come sono andata come tua interprete?



auhauhaauahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhaauahahahahahahahahahaah


E' la seconda volta che ti faccio da interprete, voglio sapere che voto mi dai!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che ti faccio da interprete, voglio sapere che voto mi dai!


Sempre e costantemente il massimo voto. Altro non c'è da dire. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vuol dire che qui sopra vomiti il tuo disprezzo insultante su tutto e tutti, critichi thread a tuo parere inutili, ma vai in panico se non riesci a connetterti al forum.
> 
> E' un po' una contraddizione, secondo Ultimo.
> 
> Ultimo, come sono andata come tua interprete?


Ah ok. Non vado in panico, non disprezzo e manco insulto tutto e tutti (so che è comodo pensarlo, però), ma a volte critico thread aperti alla cazzo di cane, si. Non di meno leggo e commento a volte col telefono. Non vedo, francamente, il nesso. Se mi schifasse tutto il forum non lo frequenterei proprio, mica faccio come te che vado via, vado via, e stai comunque qua. No.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> con l'applicazione di questo corso accelerato di psicologia anticonformalista sarai in grado di risolvere tutti i tuoi problemi in un lampo e l'umanità ti sarà eternamente grata, proponendoti al premio nobel per la pace:
> 
> per non passare dalla parte dei torti e quindi essere accusato di pedofilia, il mezzo più idoneo per comunicare emozioni è lo schiaffo, e il figlio sarà in grado di percepire dall'intensità dello stesso, quale è il genere di comunicazione. con questo sistema, nessuno oserà mai mettere parola e i figli imparano fin da piccoli che bisogna stare alla larga dalle manifestazioni di emozioni altrui :rotfl:
> 
> buona giornata a tutti!


Salutami Admin quando lo senti e lo vedi...
Digli che lo ringrazio ancora per i nuovi super poteri fiammanti concessi al conte!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Salutami Admin quando lo senti e lo vedi...
> Digli che lo ringrazio ancora per i nuovi super poteri fiammanti concessi al conte!


Che fai? Tipo Super Mario, mangi i funghetti di Lunapiena e diventi grande il doppio?


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre e costantemente il massimo voto. Altro non c'è da dire. :up:


Grazie.

Se hai bisogno chiama eh, io sono sempre disponibile


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stasera normalissimo Alcamo...pero'mi piace...recentemente ho bevuto una cosa che si chiama Raciti(credo...)fatto,cosi dicono nelle terre prese alla mafia.
> Comunque una volta erano imbevibili..ora sono meglio dei soliti altoatesini.
> 
> Amico magari...il mio problema e'cosa raccontare alla moglie..infatti l'ultimo raduno..Firenze..a  maggio..l'ho saltato anche se erano solo 85km di A1.


ma dai...dici alla moglie che sei con un siciliano super fico che ti farà conoscere decine di fighe in pochi minuti nei migliori locali di roma 
oppure che sei ad un pranzo di lavoro, con amici...cavolo...qualche ora...

oppure fate a bologna...ma in quel caso dovrei raccontare minkiate IO


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Salutami Admin quando lo senti e lo vedi...
> Digli che lo ringrazio ancora per i nuovi super poteri fiammanti concessi al conte!


Inversamente proporzionali alla statura fisica e morale


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Ahha*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Inversamente proporzionali alla statura fisica e morale


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Se hai bisogno chiama eh, io sono sempre disponibile



Grazie a vossia. :smile: Ora direi di leggere e se è il caso rispondere a qualcosa di interessante, qua al momento noterai anche tu che, insomma meglio uscirne, diamo il nostro contributo dove è giusto, e dove anche scherzando nasce un sorriso.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie a vossia. :smile: Ora direi di leggere e se è il caso rispondere a qualcosa di interessante, qua al momento noterai anche tu che,* insomma meglio uscirne*, diamo il nostro contributo dove è giusto, e dove anche scherzando nasce un sorriso.


Sono d'accordo con te.

In questo thread ci sono stata anche troppo.

Ciao Ultimo :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai però esageri ....
> Quello che ha fatto in due anni saranno comunque affari suoi ...
> 
> queste offese non hanno n'è capo n'è coda ...se l'ho ha fatto ha spiegato il perchè ...
> ...


Concordo
Poi se non ricordo male aveva comunicato al marito la sua decisione di fare quello che vuole del suo corpo.
Stiamo esagerando con i toni concordo.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Salutami Admin quando lo senti e lo vedi...
> Digli che lo ringrazio ancora per i nuovi super poteri fiammanti concessi al conte!


Super Conte della malora....se e'cosi fai sparire i non registrati che scrivono solo cazzate..non e'un consiglio..ma un editto Lothariano...non so se mi spiego.
Viceversa vengo a Cornaredo a trovarti.....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Super Conte della malora....se e'cosi fai sparire i non registrati che scrivono solo cazzate..non e'un consiglio..ma un editto Lothariano...non so se mi spiego.
> Viceversa vengo a Cornaredo a trovarti.....



Ciao Micione, guarda che ti do:









Bello Micione coccolone!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo
> Poi se non ricordo male aveva comunicato al marito la sua decisione di fare quello che vuole del suo corpo.
> Stiamo esagerando con i toni concordo.


Riesci a farmi vomitare anche quando non posdo che essere d'accordo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma dai...dici alla moglie che sei con un siciliano super fico che ti farà conoscere decine di fighe in pochi minuti nei migliori locali di roma
> oppure che sei ad un pranzo di lavoro, con amici...cavolo...qualche ora...
> 
> oppure fate a bologna...ma in quel caso dovrei raccontare minkiate IO



caro mio il problema e'che..giustamente..i raduni li fanno di sabato..a pranzo.non saprei che raccontare a casa..poi sai come e'gia'sospetta tantissimo...a ragione veduta poveretta..


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao Micione, guarda che ti do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miao!grazie sono buonissimi...


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Stai esagerando.
> 
> Admin, cosa vogliamo fare. Lo blocchiamo questo IP ? La togliamo la possibilità agli estranei di dire queste cose da non registrati il cui IP è difficilmente rintracciabile perchè magari scrivono da un cellulare o nascosti dietro un Proxy ?
> Quelle cose scritte qui sopra non sono una sciocchezza.
> Se non ricordo male, all'epoca io non c'ero, quella Persa venne bannata per molto meno.


ma molto molto molto


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo
> *Poi se non ricordo male aveva comunicato al marito la sua decisione di fare quello che vuole del suo corpo.
> *Stiamo esagerando con i toni concordo.


Quindi, che ne so, Tebe non è una traditrice (anzi è una traditrice atipica), se rivelasse di Manager a Mattia non sarebbe un dramma per nessuno men che meno per Mattia stesso, che non poteva non sapere come direbbe qualche pubblico ministero, e tutto sommato w pizza fritta e fichi. Eh?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi, che ne so, Tebe non è una traditrice (anzi è una traditrice atipica), se rivelasse di Manager a Mattia non sarebbe un dramma per nessuno men che meno per Mattia stesso, che non poteva non sapere come direbbe qualche pubblico ministero, e tutto sommato w pizza fritta e fichi. Eh?



No Joey..Mattia la gonfia..le fa le valige..e la sbatte in mezzo ad una strada..


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro mio il problema e'che..giustamente..i raduni li fanno di sabato..a pranzo.non saprei che raccontare a casa..poi sai come e'gia'sospetta tantissimo...a ragione veduta poveretta..


minkiate...di sabato nemmeno io posso...

settimana PIENISSIMA o nisba 

dai organizziamo, appena dopo le feste...un mercoledì a roma...chi c'è c'è!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

tra le mie paranoie trovo sgradevole che parliate degli assenti


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Joey..*Mattia la gonfia*..le fa le valige..e la sbatte in mezzo ad una strada..


Tutto considerato la vedo dura.


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Quindi, che ne so, Tebe *non è una traditrice (anzi è una traditrice atipica), se rivelasse di Manager a Mattia non sarebbe un dramma per nessuno men che meno per Mattia stesso, che non poteva non sapere come direbbe qualche pubblico ministero, e tutto sommato w pizza fritta e fichi. Eh?


tanto per citare qualcuna a caso:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fai? Tipo Super Mario, mangi i funghetti di Lunapiena e diventi grande il doppio?


qualcosa del genere ... vediamo cosa ha scoperto


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tra le mie paranoie trovo sgradevole che parliate degli assenti


Madonna mia. Se lo facessimo in separata sede io e te, col intenti carbonai, forse e dico forse potrei anche pensare che quello che hai appena scritto potrebbe avere un minimo di senso. Ma così:

a) parliamo di cose note a tutti;

b) parliamo in chiaro dove chiunque può leggere;

c) Tebe tra un po' arriva e sicuramente leggerà. E se non dovesse leggere qui, se ne è parlato decine di volte in altri thread.

Paranoie pure, si. Se sei così davvero nella vita qui fuori sarebbe da imbottirti di valium tutto il giorno. E che è.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tanto per citare qualcuna a caso:unhappy:


Non ho altri esempi sottomano e ti conoscono tutti. 


@Minerva: gnè gnè.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fai? Tipo Super Mario, mangi i funghetti di Lunapiena e diventi grande il doppio?


Eh sono informazioni riservate...
Sto testando in questi giorni l'aggeggio...
Vedrai che effettoni...


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho altri esempi sottomano *e ti conoscono tutti. *
> 
> 
> @Minerva: gnè gnè.


a già, perchè corro dietro a tutti e lo sanno anche i sassi (cit lothar)


a proposito Lothar.
Mattia non mi gonfia. E' un uomo, mica un animale.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna mia. Se lo facessimo in separata sede io e te, col intenti carbonai, forse e dico forse potrei anche pensare che quello che hai appena scritto potrebbe avere un minimo di senso. Ma così:
> 
> a) parliamo di cose note a tutti;
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Super Conte della malora....se e'cosi fai sparire i non registrati che scrivono solo cazzate..non e'un consiglio..ma un editto Lothariano...non so se mi spiego.
> Viceversa vengo a Cornaredo a trovarti.....


Non è quello il potere concessomi.
Ma un altro...
Per esempio ogni volta che quoto il sommo Lothar...
Tu guadagni dieci punti...


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

sembro il puffo che odia


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a già, perchè corro dietro a tutti e lo sanno anche i sassi (cit lothar)
> 
> 
> a proposito Lothar.
> Mattia non mi gonfia. E' un uomo, mica un animale.



Più che altro perchè con il blog sei molto attiva, diciamo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi, che ne so, Tebe non è una traditrice (anzi è una traditrice atipica), se rivelasse di Manager a Mattia non sarebbe un dramma per nessuno men che meno per Mattia stesso, che non poteva non sapere come direbbe qualche pubblico ministero, e tutto sommato w pizza fritta e fichi. Eh?


Joey vediamo di capirci.
Solo è una traditrice atipica.
Perchè dato che lei si considera così diventa così.
E bisogna vederla così.

Tebe si definisce diversamente fedele.
Una cosa ben diversa a ben vedere, no?
E bisogna vederla così.

Lothar si considera il perfetto traditore.
Dato il suo cellulare segreto.
E bisogna vederla così.

Tu ti ostini a non vederla così...

Ma a vederla....

Semplicemente....

Come te appare a te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cioè fa più testo per me la mia fidanzata Lunapiena che mi dice che sono bellissimo...
Che non chi mi dà del nano eh?

Perchè

Io sono chiuso nella mia torre autoreferenziale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Joey..Mattia la gonfia..le fa le valige..e la sbatte in mezzo ad una strada..


No Mattia piange come un bambino che perde la mamma.
Scommetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è quello il potere concessomi.
> Ma un altro...
> Per esempio ogni volta che quoto il sommo Lothar...
> Tu guadagni dieci punti...


Il Conte.

Com'è:







Come si vede:


----------



## The Cheater (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey vediamo di capirci.
> *Solo è una traditrice atipica*.
> Perchè dato che lei si considera così diventa così.
> E bisogna vederla così.
> ...


eh io invece, che probabilmente ho veramente vissuto la più originale delle storie di tradimento, mi considero un "traditore normalissimo, nella media"

ahahahahahahahaha :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey vediamo di capirci.
> Solo è una traditrice atipica.
> Perchè dato che lei si considera così diventa così.
> E bisogna vederla così.
> ...


Vabbè, io sono Napoleone. Da oggi in poi chiamatemi Napoleone Atipico Primo Imperatore di una città a caso del suolo Italico.


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro perchè con il blog sei molto attiva, diciamo.


ma sono più in non registrati che leggono o i registrati che non intervengono sul forum.
Sono molto pochi. Sinceramente non credo superino la decina di quelli qui attivi.

Comunque.

:festa:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sono più in non registrati che leggono o i registrati che non intervengono sul forum.
> Sono molto pochi. Sinceramente non credo superino la decina di quelli qui attivi.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


Ma se tra il blog ed il forum ci manca poco che di Manager, Mattia, Raggio di Sole, Soffio di Drago, Nuvola Azzurra e non so chi altro a momenti si sappia pure pure quanto portano di scarpe. Anzi potresti pure scriverlo, a sto punto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, io sono Napoleone. Da oggi in poi chiamatemi Napoleone Atipico Primo Imperatore di una città a caso del suolo Italico.


Joey Fu.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se tra il blog ed il forum ci manca poco che di Manager, Mattia, Raggio di Sole, Soffio di Drago, Nuvola Azzurra e non so chi altro a momenti si sappia pure pure quanto portano di scarpe. Anzi potresti pure scriverlo, a sto punto.



...joey non capisco il punto però.
Troppi biscottini di luna...


----------



## Gian (6 Dicembre 2012)

*eccomi*

registrato come da richiesta del MOD.
Saluto

O_g


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...joey non capisco il punto però.
> Troppi biscottini di luna...


Niente di che.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

ditemi che i non registrati sono stati esclusi:smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> con l'applicazione di questo corso accelerato di psicologia anticonformalista sarai in grado di risolvere tutti i tuoi problemi in un lampo e l'umanità ti sarà eternamente grata, proponendoti al premio nobel per la pace:
> 
> per non passare dalla parte dei torti e quindi essere accusato di pedofilia, il mezzo più idoneo per comunicare emozioni è lo schiaffo, e il figlio sarà in grado di percepire dall'intensità dello stesso, quale è il genere di comunicazione. con questo sistema, nessuno oserà mai mettere parola e i figli imparano fin da piccoli che bisogna stare alla larga dalle manifestazioni di emozioni altrui :rotfl:
> 
> buona giornata a tutti!


scusa, ma con tutti i casini in giro tu vieni a fare le pulci a me?
va bene l'antipatia , non ti chiedo di fare l'admin al di sopra delle parti ma se continui così mi viene da pensare che il marchio dell'era glaciale non mi si sia mai staccato di dosso.
mi pare di tenere sempre un comportamento corretto e di dire più o meno tante belinate quanto gli altri.
e che caspita


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, ma con tutti i casini in giro tu vieni a fare le pulci a me?
> va bene l'antipatia , non ti chiedo di fare l'admin al di sopra delle parti ma se continui così mi viene da pensare che il marchio dell'era glaciale non mi si sia mai staccato di dosso.
> mi pare di tenere sempre un comportamento corretto e di dire più o meno tante belinate quanto gli altri.
> e che caspita


Ma guarda che, volendo, è l'unico rimasto in topic. Ti stava rispondendo in merito al thread, i casini assortiti che c'entrano? Mica ti sta facendo le pulci mi pare, semplicemente non è d'accordo. Minchia Miné, aggiungo "manie di persecuzione"alla già lunga lista di paranoie assortite che ti porti dietro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, ma con tutti i casini in giro tu vieni a fare le pulci a me?
> va bene l'antipatia , non ti chiedo di fare l'admin al di sopra delle parti ma se continui così mi viene dsa pensare che il marchio dell'era glaciale non mi si sia mai staccado di dosso.
> mi pare di tenere sempre un comportamento corretto e di dire più o meno tante belinate quanto gli altri.
> e che caspita


e chi parla di era glaciale con te? io mi sono stufato di @millenick e non solo io e ora vediamo se ha le palle di tornare live e se i suoi amichetti lo sostengono. se lo promuovi nelle sue più insulse manifestazioni allora magari parliamo di era glaciale. ma mi pare anche te non eri proprio convinto delle sue ultime, per modo dire, perché ormai non molla da anni.

il mio qui sopra era un consiglio pensato bene ai nostri tempi, dove un bambino accarezzato amorevolmente dal proprio genitore, si vede spedito per direttissima in un istituto per bambini abusati, il genitore incarcerato e in un certo futuro castrato chimicamente, perché ha manifestato il suo affetto verso la propria creatura in modo ambiguo. lo schiaffo non è ambiguo e quindi ho soltanto dato uno spunto di riflessione, senza volerlo in perfetto tono degli ultimi 50 messaggi almeno che poi avrei letto. l'intenzione invece era solo dare uno spunto di riflessione.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e*chi parla di era glaciale con te?* io mi sono stufato di @millenick e non solo io e ora vediamo se ha le palle di tornare live e se i suoi amichetti lo sostengono. se lo promuovi nelle sue più insulse manifestazioni allora magari parliamo di era glaciale. ma mi pare anche te non eri proprio convinto delle sue ultime, per modo dire, perché ormai non molla da anni.
> 
> il mio qui sopra era un consiglio pensato bene ai nostri tempi, dove un bambino accarezzato amorevolmente dal proprio genitore, si vede spedito per direttissima in un istituto per bambini abusati, il genitore incarcerato e in un certo futuro castrato chimicamente, perché ha manifestato il suo affetto verso la propria creatura in modo ambiguo. lo schiaffo non è ambiguo e quindi ho soltanto dato uno spunto di riflessione, senza volerlo in perfetto tono degli ultimi 50 messaggi almeno che poi avrei letto. l'intenzione invece era solo dare uno spunto di riflessione.


io, era per ricordare l'antica antipatia.
ok , stavolta ho toppato.stranoho preso il punto di riflessione e ne ho fatto un punto esclamativo; tanto ,a dirla tutta, non è che capisca sempre quello che scrvi...nel dubbio, mordo:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ditemi che i non registrati sono stati esclusi:smile:


sì. non c'è nulla da rallegrarsi. per uno scemo e la sua cricca non si può dare voce a chi vuole rivolgersi anonimamente alla comunità.


----------



## passante (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì. non c'è nulla da rallegrarsi. per uno scemo e la sua cricca non si può dare voce a chi vuole rivolgersi anonimamente alla comunità.


 epperò le fazioni (cricca non saprei) sono almeno due. e gli insulti non vengono solo da un utente, eh. è tutto scritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> epperò le fazioni (cricca non saprei) sono almeno due. e gli insulti non vengono solo da un utente, eh. è tutto scritto.


Il punto non sono tanto gli insulti ma le minacce, che sono pure tutte scritte, per l'ultimissima sono giusto poche pagine indietro, se vuoi controllare.

P.S: tutto ok con l'intervento?


----------



## passante (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto non sono tanto gli insulti ma le minacce, che sono pure tutte scritte, per l'ultimissima sono giusto poche pagine indietro, se vuoi controllare.
> 
> P.S: tutto ok con l'intervento?


ah, no, grazie, non controllo. sono giusto qui per distrarmi un po'. 

p.s.
sì, aspettiamo l'istologica ma siamo stati rassicurati.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> adesso vi spiego perchè state litigando.
> L'errore è nel mezzo di comunicazione  e nel suo uso.
> L'altro giorno una signora si è incazzata perchè stavo pagando alla cassa
> del supemercato, ma contemporaneamente mi sono messo a parlare con delle volontarie di una
> ...


Hai super ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ah, no, grazie, non controllo. sono giusto qui per distrarmi un po'.
> 
> p.s.
> sì, aspettiamo l'istologica ma siamo stati rassicurati.


Bene dai.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì. non c'è nulla da rallegrarsi. per uno scemo e la sua cricca non si può dare voce a chi vuole rivolgersi anonimamente alla comunità.



evvabbè, non mi rallegrerò.:bandiera:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> adesso vi spiego perchè state litigando.
> L'errore è nel mezzo di comunicazione  e nel suo uso.
> L'altro giorno una signora si è incazzata perchè stavo pagando alla cassa
> del supemercato, ma contemporaneamente mi sono messo a parlare con delle volontarie di una
> ...




approvo.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ah, no, grazie, non controllo. sono giusto qui per distrarmi un po'.
> 
> p.s.
> sì, aspettiamo l'istologica* ma siamo stati rassicurat*i.



molto bene passante:smile:


----------



## Zod (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì. non c'è nulla da rallegrarsi. per uno scemo e la sua cricca non si può dare voce a chi vuole rivolgersi anonimamente alla comunità.


La cura é peggiore del male. Alternative :

- applicare l'obbligo di registrazione soltanto sui thread che degenerano
- spostare i thread che degenerano in un'area apposita
- aumentare gli admin

S*B


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> epperò le fazioni (cricca non saprei) sono almeno due. e gli insulti non vengono solo da un utente, eh. è tutto scritto.


le controcorrenti base sono tre, due dei quali hanno "problemi di identità", cioè non sanno chi sono (ma si conoscono) e si schierano mai contro qualcuno in particolare ma vanno a progetti. la controcorrente rimanente si schiera contro persone o gruppi di persone. tutte e tre controcorrenti hanno in comune che non sono mai d'accordo su qualcosa o qualcuno e si scannano spesso fra di loro, sia perché non parlano un linguaggio comune, sia perché non si possono mettere in contatto diretto ... e non ne hanno alcun interesse, perché sono tutti personaggi molto importanti, quasi quanto lo era Chensamurai 

le correnti (fazioni) invece sono diverse. ma fin quando operano all'aperto, non c'è nulla da obiettare. ognuno di noi è di parte e quindi sta dalla parte che più gli piace. io sto dalla mia


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai però esageri ....
> Quello che ha fatto in due anni saranno comunque affari suoi ...
> 
> queste offese non hanno n'è capo n'è coda ...se l'ho ha fatto ha spiegato il perchè ...
> ...


Dare della troia a una donna da parte di uomini che fanno o farebbero lo stesso o di più (se potessero) è un po' datato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> La cura é peggiore del male. Alternative :
> 
> - applicare l'obbligo di registrazione soltanto sui thread che degenerano
> - spostare i thread che degenerano in un'area apposita
> ...


tutto questo è moderazione e io questo forum non lo modero.

ma ora mi diverto un po' sulle (s)palle degli offensori anonimi "paralleli", ossia gli antipatici simulatori di altri troll. vediamo se hanno le palle a rivelarsi. io credo che no. ci vuole spina dorsale e autostima, e soprattutto il coraggio che gli è mancato tutto questo tempo. dall'altra parte è comprensibile, ora con la crisi che corre, non possono rischiare nemmeno i dottori a trovarsi con un pezzo di pane ammuffito sotto al ponte. ma li vedrei tanto volentieri in questo modo ... sarebbe un altro "capitolo zero", ma molto più realistico


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì. non c'è nulla da rallegrarsi. per uno scemo e la sua cricca non si può dare voce a chi vuole rivolgersi anonimamente alla comunità.



sono d'accordo con te.
Mi dispiace molto che i n/r non potranno più scrivere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> Mi dispiace molto che i n/r non potranno più scrivere.


sarà per breve. con i soliti trucchi di mestiere o si rivelano e saranno mazziati, o se ne vanno di propria iniziativa. per qualche anno almeno


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sarà per breve. con i soliti trucchi di mestiere o si rivelano e saranno mazziati, o se ne vanno di propria iniziativa. per qualche anno almeno


più che fra registrati o non occorrerebbe distinguere fra persone civili e incivili/ corretti e vigliacchi.
se hai qualche trucco del mestiere, per favore... usalo


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che fra registrati o non occorrerebbe distinguere fra persone civili e incivili/ corretti e vigliacchi.
> se hai qualche trucco del mestiere, per favore... usalo


Lo ha sempre usato no?
Il trucco del mestiere è il sistema di moderazione da te tanto vituperato.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sei incredibile...
Ma vediamo di capirti...:singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dare della troia a una donna da parte di uomini che fanno o farebbero lo stesso o di più (se potessero) è un po' datato.


sì, ma è l'essenza dell'offesa: rivelare acqua calda e assumere fatti banali e letteralmente incredibili in forma di accusa personale, ma velato con parole e frasi a doppio senso. dipende da chi lo dice e come lo dice, per trasformarsi da costatazione innocua in offesa.

io ho scatenato un piccolo inferno non sapendo nulla di una cosa che secondo un altro utente avrei dovuto sapere (e si è offeso), e ne è scaturita una discussione interessante: la prima in assoluto dove Stermi non ha parafrasato se stesso, ma dove ha attualmente discusso! ma non perché ha voluto. ha dovuto rispondere. tutto questo mi è stato una grande lezione.


----------



## Zod (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che fra registrati o non occorrerebbe distinguere fra persone civili e incivili/ corretti e vigliacchi.
> se hai qualche trucco del mestiere, per favore... usalo


Basta parlare con quelle civili e ignorare quelle incivili. Nella vita reale lo facciamo sempre ... A volte sembra che ci interessiamo piú del rispetto verso i nostri avatar che per le persone che siamo realmente. Il vantaggio qui sta proprio nel poter evitare sempre chi non ci aggrada, eppure ...

L'indifferenza é la vera arma contro i troll, dopo un pó si stufano.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì, ma è l'essenza dell'offesa: rivelare acqua calda e assumere fatti banali e letteralmente incredibili in forma di accusa personale, ma velato con parole e frasi a doppio senso. dipende da chi lo dice e come lo dice, per trasformarsi da costatazione innocua in offesa.
> 
> io ho scatenato un piccolo inferno non sapendo nulla di una cosa che secondo un altro utente avrei dovuto sapere (e si è offeso), e ne è scaturita una discussione interessante: la prima in assoluto dove Stermi non ha parafrasato se stesso, ma dove ha attualmente discusso! ma non perché ha voluto. ha dovuto rispondere. tutto questo mi è stato una grande lezione.


Non ho capito.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta parlare con quelle civili e ignorare quelle incivili. Nella vita reale lo facciamo sempre ... A volte sembra che ci interessiamo piú del rispetto verso i nostri avatar che per le persone che siamo realmente. Il vantaggio qui sta proprio nel poter evitare sempre chi non ci aggrada, eppure ...
> 
> L'indifferenza é la vera arma contro i troll, dopo un pó si stufano.
> 
> S*B


Però te lo dico...
Nella vita reale io sono così...
Prima ti ignoro e sto in silenzio.
Un brutto giorno mi stanco.

E divento io incivile contro di te.

E te le paghi tutte con gli interessi.
Sempre successo così eh?

In specie con il gentil sesso...

E ti posso garantire che poi sono stufate o stufati per davvero.

La cosa iniziò da bambino....
Smettila che ti riempio di botte...
E dai, tanto non hai coraggio, e dai, ignorami se sei capace...e dai...e dai...e dai...

E vero sono nano...
Ma hai presente Mister Jekill?
Ecco bon non so cosa mi succede tutto un tratto divento il terribile Hulk.

Mio caro si ignora solo quando un nemico è più potente di noi.
Ma nel giorno e nel minuto preciso che hai la possibilità di ribaltare la situazione...

Mi spiace.
Va in un certo modo.

Altrimenti un buono passa da stupido.

QUesto è: intollerabile.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Donna abbi fede...
Sei nuova...
A queste faccende...

E' na faccenda simile a quando uno dice " Il conte lo sapeva!"...
Ma non essendo dentro la mia testa

Non può sapere cosa c'è dentro o meno.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

sì però per colpa del disordine vario non vorrei rimanere l'unica a mangiare i bambini...
intesi??
se no ingrasso e perdo il mio fascino irresistibbile


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna abbi fede...
> Sei nuova...
> A queste faccende...
> 
> ...


:thinking:


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale - sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



free ha detto:


> sì però per colpa del disordine vario non vorrei rimanere l'unica a mangiare i bambini...
> intesi??
> se no ingrasso e perdo il mio fascino irresistibbile


Se vuoi mi unisco a te...tra amici ci si aiuta


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Se vuoi mi unisco a te...tra amici ci si aiuta


ma certo cara!

ehm...ma sai chi è che mangia i bambini, vero?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


per offendere qualcuno ci vuole nulla. solo un'ipotesi possibilmente errata e la piega giusta.

se ti volessi offendere non devo attingere a verità, ma a cose schifosamente false.

quindi dare la troia a una donna mentre si farebbe del peggio di proprio pugno (=essere uno stinco santo) è un'offesa comoda e di facile realizzazione, perché non c'è nessuna donna che resiste a prendere posizione. è come dare il segaiolo all'uomo, perché è vero, ma funziona tutte le volte :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per offendere qualcuno ci vuole nulla. solo un'ipotesi possibilmente errata e la piega giusta.
> 
> se ti volessi offendere non devo attingere a verità, ma a cose schifosamente false.
> 
> quindi dare la troia a una donna mentre si farebbe del peggio di proprio pugno (=essere uno stinco santo) è un'offesa comoda e di facile realizzazione, perché non c'è nessuna donna che resiste a prendere posizione. è come dare il segaiolo all'uomo, perché è vero, ma funziona tutte le volte :rotfl:


Ma se mi dessero del gigante me la prenderei no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessuale - sso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



free ha detto:


> ma certo cara!
> 
> ehm...ma sai chi è che mangia i bambini, vero?


No...ma mi fido di te


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No...ma mi fido di te



sei la prima che me lo dice qua
sono commossa...:amici:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Fedeltà sessualeil sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



free ha detto:


> sei la prima che me lo dice qua
> sono commossa...:amici:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per offendere qualcuno ci vuole nulla. solo un'ipotesi possibilmente errata e la piega giusta.
> 
> se ti volessi offendere non devo attingere a verità, ma a cose schifosamente false.
> 
> quindi dare la troia a una donna mentre si farebbe del peggio di proprio pugno (=essere uno stinco santo) è un'offesa comoda e di facile realizzazione, perché non c'è nessuna donna che resiste a prendere posizione. è come *dare il segaiolo all'uomo*, perché è vero, ma funziona tutte le volte :rotfl:


Me lo segno


----------



## Zod (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tutto questo è moderazione e io questo forum non lo modero.
> 
> ma ora mi diverto un po' sulle (s)palle degli offensori anonimi "paralleli", ossia gli antipatici simulatori di altri troll. vediamo se hanno le palle a rivelarsi. io credo che no. ci vuole spina dorsale e autostima, e soprattutto il coraggio che gli è mancato tutto questo tempo. dall'altra parte è comprensibile, ora con la crisi che corre, non possono rischiare nemmeno i dottori a trovarsi con un pezzo di pane ammuffito sotto al ponte. ma li vedrei tanto volentieri in questo modo ... sarebbe un altro "capitolo zero", ma molto più realistico


C'é gente che ci vive in questo forum. Decine di post ogni giorno. Perché non mettere un limite di post giornaliero per ogni utente? Cosí magari scrivono cose piú in topic e si risolvono in privato le loro questioni personali. 

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Azzo!!! diverse pagine dove non ho letto insulti!! diverse pagine dove si discuteva seriamente! minchia!! quando l'Admin scrive tutti tacciono. 

Contuzzo, tu che hai i poteri, sono tuo amico evè?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> C'é gente che ci vive in questo forum. Decine di post ogni giorno. Perché non mettere un limite di post giornaliero per ogni utente? Cosí magari scrivono cose piú in topic e si risolvono in privato le loro questioni personali.
> 
> S*B


Eccerto, così magari sto forum diventa pure un mortorio. Bella lì, la genialata del giorno.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, così magari sto forum diventa pure un mortorio. Bella lì, la genialata del giorno.


buongiorno :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, così magari sto forum diventa pure un mortorio. Bella lì, la genialata del giorno.


'inchia ti sei svegliato male?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 'inchia ti sei svegliato male?



Chi è inchia ?


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi è inchia ?


E' amico di nerchia, conosci?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno :rotfl:


Bonjour ma chérie.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 'inchia ti sei svegliato male?


Non più del solito.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E' amico di nerchia, conosci?



No, spiega spiega.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, così magari sto forum diventa pure un mortorio. Bella lì, la genialata del giorno.


:carneval:
Ma ovvio decido io qua dentro il limite dei post giornalieri no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non più del solito.


ù

Minchia! ho capito chi è inchia e nerchia! beddamatri!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Ma ovvio decido io qua dentro il limite dei post giornalieri no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auahahahahahaha ma lo sai che sei uno stardo patentato.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Ma ovvio decido io qua dentro il limite dei post giornalieri no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



A posto allora.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

ma come facevamo prima senza di te che non ci giudicavi decidendo quanto siamo sciocchi?sindacavi ieri dei miei inutili interventi (e non dico che tu non abbia ragione) ma quali sono i tuoi contributi?un post per un approccio  e un altro per andare a sfrucugliare angelo?il tutto condito da modi da cafone galattico?eh ma  sei solo uno che dice quello che pensa.
sti cazzi
me n'era sfuggito uno che ho letto ora sui cani e sui porci.vergognati in tutte le lingue del mondo tu e chi pensa che sia legittimo esprimersi così





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, così magari sto forum diventa pure un mortorio. Bella lì, la genialata del giorno.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahahaha ma lo sai che sei uno stardo patentato.


Comunque non ho ancora capito cosa ti ha combinato lunapiena...
Ma in ogni caso dai scusala...
Non è tanto in sè...capisci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque Ultimo non è che tutti stanno zitti...

E' che da come lo conosco io...
Quibbel ha la pazienza di un santo...no?
Oppure non sta lì a badare troppo alle sottigliezze...

Quando le situazioni diventano macroscopiche è "costretto" a vederle...

E quando si sente "costretto" a vederle....
Agisce di conseguenza no?

A conti fatti abbiamo capito che non si può in un forum come questo dare voce ai non registrati...
Perchè capita quel che abbiamo letto no?

E se i dati dicono questo...
Si agisce di conseguenza...

E adesso vedrai che inizierà la pecola...
Admin non è giusto che i non registrati non possano più scrivere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A posto allora.


naturalmente no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come facevamo prima senza di te che non ci giudicavi decidendo quanto siamo sciocchi?sindacavi ieri dei miei inutili interventi (e non dico che tu non abbia ragione) ma quali sono i tuoi contributi?un post per un approccio  e un altro per andare a sfrucugliare angelo?il tutto condito da modi da cafone galattico?eh ma  sei solo uno che dice quello che pensa.
> sti cazzi
> me n'era sfuggito uno che ho letto ora sui cani e sui porci.vergognati in tutte le lingue del mondo tu e chi pensa che sia legittimo esprimersi così


Buongiorno minnie...
Sei in vena di polemiche?
Ho sbagliato a smeraldarti?

Devo già pentirmene?

Dai basta...

Non fare saltare la mosca al naso a Joey...

E inchinati al sommo Lothar!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come facevamo prima senza di te che non ci giudicavi decidendo quanto siamo sciocchi?sindacavi ieri dei miei inutili interventi (*e non dico che tu non abbia ragione*) ma quali sono i tuoi contributi?un post per un approccio e un altro per andare a sfrucugliare angelo?il tutto condito da modi da cafone galattico?eh ma sei solo uno che dice quello che pensa.
> sti cazzi
> me n'era sfuggito uno che ho letto ora sui cani e sui porci.vergognati in tutte le lingue del mondo tu e chi pensa che sia legittimo esprimersi così



Ma allora zitta, su. Che non si capisce che vuoi, che recrimini, che cerchi. Non ti va come mi esprimo? Bene, m'importa una sega. D'altra parte potremmo anche parlare su come ti poni tu, se t'interessa. A me non particolarmente, ma se proprio insisti. Altrimenti ti consiglio la tua dose di valium giornaliera e vedi che passa tutto.


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

*brava minerva,*

la tregua non può durare a lungo altrimenti il nemico penserà che l'altro s'è arreso.


e vai, buongiorno!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque non ho ancora capito cosa ti ha combinato lunapiena...
> Ma in ogni caso dai scusala...
> Non è tanto in sè...capisci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


A conti fatti????????
Minchia sono mesi che lo diciamo e tu eri il primo totalmente contrario.
Cambiato idea?????
Adesso sei d'accordo perchè admin ha finalmemte realizzato che era una cazzata.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come facevamo prima senza di te che non ci giudicavi decidendo quanto siamo sciocchi?sindacavi ieri dei miei inutili interventi (e non dico che tu non abbia ragione) ma quali sono i tuoi contributi?un post per un approccio  e un altro per andare a sfrucugliare angelo?il tutto condito da modi da cafone galattico?eh ma  sei solo uno che dice quello che pensa.
> sti cazzi
> me n'era sfuggito uno che ho letto ora sui cani e sui porci.vergognati in tutte le lingue del mondo tu e chi pensa che sia legittimo esprimersi così



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> la tregua non può durare a lungo altrimenti il nemico penserà che l'altro s'è arreso.
> 
> 
> e vai, buongiorno!


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma almeno lui, lo sai che stai usando un avatar che usò il sommo admin?
Potresti essere bannato per questo eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma puoi sempre pluriclonarti in io, noi voi essi, lei ella noialtri....e Illo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> la tregua non può durare a lungo altrimenti il nemico penserà che l'altro s'è arreso.
> 
> 
> e vai, buongiorno!


è già finita.pace e bene a tutti


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque non ho ancora capito cosa ti ha combinato lunapiena...
> Ma in ogni caso dai scusala...
> Non è tanto in sè...capisci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Con lunapiena in pratica non è successo nulla, anzi una cosa è successa, ho capito, ma già lo avevo intuito che è una bella persona.

Per quello che riguarda la moderazione, si ci penso a volte, e mi dico, menomale che non sono al posto dell'admin.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Buongiorno minnie...
> Sei in vena di polemiche?
> *Ho sbagliato a smeraldarti?
> 
> ...


no, topolino, ti benedico


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A conti fatti????????
> Minchia sono mesi che lo diciamo e tu eri il primo totalmente contrario.
> Cambiato idea?????
> Adesso sei d'accordo perchè admin ha finalmemte realizzato che era una cazzata.


Non ho cambiato idea...
Per me è comunque una marcia in meno.

Mi sono solo arreso all'evidenza...

Che pur di tenere fuori certa gente da sto forum

Bisogna ricorrere a estremi rimedi.

Direi che "subiamo" questa situazione che non era certo quella "auspicata".

La cazzata è data da come certe persone usano certe situazioni, non da quello che ha deciso admin...

Ma per favore, chiudila qui...che non sono in vena di pecole.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque non ho ancora capito cosa ti ha combinato lunapiena...
> Ma in ogni caso dai scusala...
> Non è tanto in sè...capisci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




be certo...sono mesi che diciamo sta cosa ... però le fissate eravamo io, farfalla e chi la pensava come noi...e tu sei sempre stato il primo ad essere contrario...

cambiato idea?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho cambiato idea...
> Per me è comunque una marcia in meno.
> 
> Mi sono solo arreso all'evidenza...
> ...


Manca la faccine dell'omino che si arrampica sugli specchi   


Si puó avere admin??


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> be certo...sono mesi che diciamo sta cosa ... però le fissate eravamo io, farfalla e chi la pensava come noi...e tu sei sempre stato il primo ad essere contrario...
> 
> cambiato idea?


No.
Arreso all'evidenza
A causa dell'uso che hanno fatto "i non registrati" del forum.

Non ho cambiato idea.

Godetevi allora la vostra vittoria.

Ma è chiaro che Admin pensa con la sua testa e non con la vostra.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manca la faccine dell'omino che si arrampica sugli specchi
> 
> 
> Si puó avere admin??


Intanto beccati questa :bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

guarda conte che io sono il vero braccio destro dell'admin...approva sempre tutto quello che dico


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> be certo...sono mesi che diciamo sta cosa ... però le fissate eravamo io, farfalla e chi la pensava come noi...e tu sei sempre stato il primo ad essere contrario...
> 
> cambiato idea?


Io sono convinto invece che i non registrati servano, perchè la varietà è il sale di qualsiasi posto dove i si confronta, forum compreso. Il punto è che se per ANNI non si è riusciti a far capire ad Angelo che deve farsi i cazzi suoi è anche perchè, per dire, NON HA SENSO BANNARLO (o non consentirgli di scrivere col suo account) E POI FARGLI LEGGERE LE DISCUSSIONI IN PRIVE', tanto per dirne una. Oppure HA ANCORA MENO SENSO NON CANCELLARGLI I POST DA NON REGISTRATO, QUANDO E' PALESE CHE LI SCRIVA LUI, SE COL SUO ACCOUNT ORIGINARIO NON LO SI FA SCRIVERE. E questo poteva essere fatto SENZA PER FORZA IMPEDIRE AI NON REGISTRATI DI SCRIVERE. Oh, così non può scrivere manco quella vecchia capra di Stermy, per dire. Qualcuno ne sarà felice, io no, per assurdo che possa sembrare a qualche sveglione presente.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io sono convinto invece che i non registrati servano, perchè la varietà è il sale di qualsiasi posto dove i si confronta, forum compreso*. Il punto è che se per ANNI non si è riusciti a far capire ad Angelo che deve farsi i cazzi suoi è anche perchè, per dire, NON HA SENSO BANNARLO (o non consentirgli di scrivere col suo account) E POI FARGLI LEGGERE LE DISCUSSIONI IN PRIVE', tanto per dirne una. Oppure HA ANCORA MENO SENSO NON CANCELLARGLI I POST DA NON REGISTRATO, QUANDO E' PALESE CHE LI SCRIVA LUI, SE COL SUO ACCOUNT ORIGINARIO NON LO SI FA SCRIVERE. E questo poteva essere fatto SENZA PER FORZA IMPEDIRE AI NON REGISTRATI DI SCRIVERE. Oh, così non può scrivere manco quella vecchia capra di Stermy, per dire. Qualcuno ne sarà felice, io no, per assurdo che possa sembrare a qualche sveglione presente.


concordo


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono convinto invece che i non registrati servano, perchè la varietà è il sale di qualsiasi posto dove i si confronta, forum compreso. Il punto è che se per ANNI non si è riusciti a far capire ad Angelo che deve farsi i cazzi suoi è anche perchè, per dire, NON HA SENSO BANNARLO (o non consentirgli di scrivere col suo account) E POI FARGLI LEGGERE LE DISCUSSIONI IN PRIVE', tanto per dirne una. Oppure HA ANCORA MENO SENSO NON CANCELLARGLI I POST DA NON REGISTRATO, QUANDO E' PALESE CHE LI SCRIVA LUI, SE COL SUO ACCOUNT ORIGINARIO NON LO SI FA SCRIVERE. E questo poteva essere fatto SENZA PER FORZA IMPEDIRE AI NON REGISTRATI DI SCRIVERE. Oh, così non può scrivere manco quella vecchia capra di Stermy, per dire. Qualcuno ne sarà felice, io no, per assurdo che possa sembrare a qualche sveglione presente.


ù


che stermy non possa scrivere spiace anche a me...spero si registri...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono convinto invece che i non registrati servano, perchè la varietà è il sale di qualsiasi posto dove i si confronta, forum compreso. Il punto è che se per ANNI non si è riusciti a far capire ad Angelo che deve farsi i cazzi suoi è anche perchè, per dire, NON HA SENSO BANNARLO (o non consentirgli di scrivere col suo account) E POI FARGLI LEGGERE LE DISCUSSIONI IN PRIVE', tanto per dirne una. Oppure HA ANCORA MENO SENSO NON CANCELLARGLI I POST DA NON REGISTRATO, QUANDO E' PALESE CHE LI SCRIVA LUI, SE COL SUO ACCOUNT ORIGINARIO NON LO SI FA SCRIVERE. E questo poteva essere fatto SENZA PER FORZA IMPEDIRE AI NON REGISTRATI DI SCRIVERE. Oh, così non può scrivere manco quella vecchia capra di Stermy, per dire. Qualcuno ne sarà felice, io no, per assurdo che possa sembrare a qualche sveglione presente.



Ti scrivo una cosa che già dovresti sapere, cioè mi sei anche simpatico.

Ma se dovessi io fare l'admin, tu saresti già fuori con i non registrati, il tuo verbo è soltanto un'offesa gratuita senza senso. Ecco perchè ti sta bene il non registrato, siete dello stesso verbo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Fedeltà sessuale - il sesso è una cosa l'amore è un'altra? Come scindere le due cose*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono convinto invece che i non registrati servano, perchè la varietà è il sale di qualsiasi posto dove i si confronta, forum compreso. Il punto è che se per ANNI non si è riusciti a far capire ad Angelo che deve farsi i cazzi suoi è anche perchè, per dire, NON HA SENSO BANNARLO (o non consentirgli di scrivere col suo account) E POI FARGLI LEGGERE LE DISCUSSIONI IN PRIVE', tanto per dirne una. Oppure HA ANCORA MENO SENSO NON CANCELLARGLI I POST DA NON REGISTRATO, QUANDO E' PALESE CHE LI SCRIVA LUI, SE COL SUO ACCOUNT ORIGINARIO NON LO SI FA SCRIVERE. E questo poteva essere fatto SENZA PER FORZA IMPEDIRE AI NON REGISTRATI DI SCRIVERE. Oh, così non può scrivere manco quella vecchia capra di Stermy, per dire. Qualcuno ne sarà felice, io no, per assurdo che possa sembrare a qualche sveglione presente.


Sarô stordita io ma cosa cambia registrarsi e scrivere da non registrati. L'anomimato c'é comunque.
Anche a me spiace per Stermy (ODDIO l'ho detto  ) e mi auguro che di registri.
Il problema dei non registrati per me esula dal discorso di Angelo.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti scrivo una cosa che già dovresti sapere, cioè mi sei anche simpatico.
> 
> Ma se dovessi io fare l'admin, tu saresti già fuori con i non registrati, *il tuo verbo è soltanto un'offesa gratuita senza senso*. Ecco perchè ti sta bene il non registrato, siete dello stesso verbo.


non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.


Si in effetti dice cose giuste a volte, sono stato precipitoso nello scrivere, ma quello che scrive, spesso è molto volgare, al pari dei non registrati.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Dicembre 2012)

*basterebbero..*

... solo un paio di moderatori intelligenti.

Giusto per esperienza tra decine di Forum frequentati, moderati ed amministrati.....

ma vabbè...


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, così magari sto forum diventa pure un *mortorio*. Bella lì, la genialata del giorno.



il forum potrebbe non essere un mortorio anche senza offese...
e spesso sono state dette parole pesanti...
ci sono giuornate che si parla di cose serie..senza litigare...
anche quando si leggono cose giuste si sta bene...


se poi mi dici che per alcune persone (e non mi riferisco solo a te) non c'è gusto se non si pizzica il pollo di turno è un altro discorso...


il termine pollo non voleva essere un'offesa...è solo un modo di dire...


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come facevamo prima senza di te che non ci giudicavi decidendo quanto siamo sciocchi?sindacavi ieri dei miei inutili interventi (e non dico che tu non abbia ragione) ma quali sono i tuoi contributi?un post per un approccio  e un altro per andare a sfrucugliare angelo?il tutto condito da modi da cafone galattico?eh ma  sei solo uno che dice quello che pensa.
> sti cazzi
> me n'era sfuggito uno che ho letto ora sui cani e sui porci.vergognati in tutte le lingue del mondo tu e chi pensa che sia legittimo esprimersi così




Grazie per la tua obiettivitá, davvero.

Merce rara qui dentro.

Per il resto spero che almeno questo nuovo corso favorisca un po' di distensione.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarô stordita io ma cosa cambia registrarsi e scrivere da non registrati. L'anomimato c'é comunque.
> Anche a me spiace per Stermy (ODDIO l'ho detto  ) e mi auguro che di registri.
> Il problema dei non registrati per me esula dal discorso di Angelo.



Qua un sacco, un sacco di gente s'è registrata dopo aver cominciato a scrivere da non registrato, me compreso (e magari qualcuno starà ancora maledicendo quell'infausto giorno), tanto per dire. Qualche non registrato non lo ha mai fatto ma poi è diventato un abituè del forum. Qualcuno no, ha raccontato la sua storia ed è scappato. E' comodo scrivere da non registrato perchè trovi il sito su google, leggi ed interagisci subito, ovvero INSTANT GRATIFICATION, come dicono gli anglofoni, magari solo per uno sfogo di passaggio.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua obiettivitá, davvero.
> 
> Merce rara qui dentro.
> 
> Per il resto spero che almeno questo nuovo corso favorisca un po' di distensione.



:diavoletto::carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ... solo un paio di moderatori intelligenti.
> 
> Giusto per esperienza tra decine di Forum frequentati, moderati ed amministrati.....
> 
> ma vabbè...


E' stato detto più volte che questo è un forum dove la moderazione è fatta dagli stessi utenti.
E siceramente di forum dove i moderatori fossero sempre intelligenti & illuminati non ne ho ancora trovati.

Credo che la moderazione per sua stessa natura qualche scontento lo crei.


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.


Io invece sì.

E penso di non essere l'unica.

Tra accuse infondate, provocazioni, insulti e cattiverie penso che si commenti da solo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il forum potrebbe non essere un mortorio anche senza offese...
> e spesso sono state dette parole pesanti...
> ci sono giuornate che si parla di cose serie..senza litigare...
> anche quando si leggono cose giuste si sta bene...
> ...


Io mi esprimo come mi esprimo. Se sei un coglione (non tu, in genere dico) posso privare ad interagire, ma tu rimani un coglione ed io uno che sta lì e tenta di usare un'educazione di facciata, ma non di sostanza. Siccome più che le buone maniere io sono sempre stato convinto che sia di gran lunga più importante la sostanza, preferisco non girarci intorno troppo a lungo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ù
> 
> 
> che stermy non possa scrivere spiace anche a me...spero si registri...


Anch'io lo spero....


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua un sacco, un sacco di gente s'è registrata dopo aver cominciato a scrivere da non registrato, me compreso *(e magari qualcuno starà ancora maledicendo quell'infausto giorno), *tanto per dire. Qualche non registrato non lo ha mai fatto ma poi è diventato un abituè del forum. Qualcuno no, ha raccontato la sua storia ed è scappato. E' comodo scrivere da non registrato perchè trovi il sito su google, leggi ed interagisci subito, ovvero INSTANT GRATIFICATION, come dicono gli anglofoni, magari solo per uno sfogo di passaggio.


no, guarda.basterebbe tu cercassi di rientrare nei modi e ti ponessi con un minimo di educazione rimanendo nell'argomento.
puoi scrivermi tutto ciò che pensi, ma che tu debba iniziare con che stracazzo dici e caricare il messaggio con ?sta vecchia rincoglionita non mi pare normale.
e faccio l'esempio su di me che forse sono stata la meno offesa.sole a parte sei stato cafone con circe, diletta, lunapiena....etcgratuitamente.
se tu scremi questo aspetto sarai ancor di più apprezzabile per lo sforzo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ... solo un paio di moderatori intelligenti.
> 
> Giusto per esperienza tra decine di Forum frequentati, moderati ed amministrati.....
> 
> ma vabbè...


I due hanno già dato...in illo tempore...
E sono stati pensionati.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece sì.
> 
> E penso di non essere l'unica.
> 
> Tra accuse infondate, provocazioni, insulti e cattiverie penso che si commenti da solo.



non è l'unico Sole, sicuramente a volte ha esagerato...e gli è stato detto come è stato detto ad altri. ma non credo che sia l'unicoi che debba essere giudicato in questo senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece sì.
> 
> E penso di non essere l'unica.
> 
> Tra accuse infondate, provocazioni, insulti e cattiverie penso che si commenti da solo.


Certo che hai proprio la faccia come il culo, minchia. Ma poi non avevi passato troppo tempo qua sopra, tra l'altro? Non ce la fai a non scrivere anche quando nessuno ti sta chiamando in causa o che? Ti prudono troppo le mani per la voglia di prendermi a ceffoni virtualmente parlando che quoti qualsiasi fesseria mi sia mossa contro? Ou?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda.basterebbe tu cercassi di rientrare nei modi e ti ponessi con un minimo di educazione rimanendo nell'argomento.
> puoi scrivermi tutto ciò che pensi, ma che tu debba iniziare con che stracazzo dici e caricare il messaggio con ?sta vecchia rincoglionita non mi pare normale.
> e faccio l'esempio su di me che forse sono stata la meno offesa.sole a parte sei stato cafone con circe, diletta, lunapiena....etcgratuitamente.
> se tu scremi questo aspetto sarai ancor di più apprezzabile per lo sforzo


Eh ma a lunapiena piacciono tanto i cafoni no?
Mica siamo tutti uguali
e degli stessi gusti no?

Altrimenti sai che mortorio?


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :diavoletto::carneval:


Mettitelo in testa...non cederó MAI!!!

Ma grazie del pensiero


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece sì.
> 
> E penso di non essere l'unica.
> 
> Tra accuse infondate, provocazioni, insulti e cattiverie penso che si commenti da solo.



Ma infatti, è chiaro che qualcosa di giusto la dica, ma è anche vero che è praticamente illeggibile spesso.

E la mia non è una provocazione, intanto è un dato di fatto, si legge ovunque la modalità di espressione forbita pure negli insulti e nelle parolacce. Ma alla fine la mia è una maniera per comunicare e far capire che bisogna cambiare queste modalità così scurrili.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mettitelo in testa...non cederó MAI!!!
> 
> Ma grazie del pensiero


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda.basterebbe tu cercassi di rientrare nei modi e ti ponessi con un minimo di educazione rimanendo nell'argomento.
> puoi scrivermi tutto ciò che pensi, ma che tu debba iniziare con che stracazzo dici e caricare il messaggio con ?sta vecchia rincoglionita non mi pare normale.
> e faccio l'esempio su di me che forse sono stata la meno offesa.sole a parte sei stato cafone con circe, diletta, lunapiena....etcgratuitamente.
> se tu scremi questo aspetto sarai ancor di più apprezzabile per lo sforzo


Non me ne frega nulla. Tu sei spesso molto più indisponente di me, quando per esempio non capisci, come ieri sera, e nel dubbio mordi. Io nel dubbio non mordo, alla peggio mordo quando devo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che hai proprio la faccia come il culo, minchia. Ma poi non avevi passato troppo tempo qua sopra, tra l'altro? Non ce la fai a non scrivere anche quando nessuno ti sta chiamando in causa o che? Ti prudono troppo le mani per la voglia di prendermi a ceffoni virtualmente parlando che quoti qualsiasi fesseria mi sia mossa contro? Ou?


Simy, lo stai leggendo adesso? cosa ne deduci ?


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è l'unico Sole, sicuramente a volte ha esagerato...e gli è stato detto come è stato detto ad altri. ma non credo che sia l'unicoi che debba essere giudicato in questo senso.


che non sia l'unico non c'entra nulla.anche agli altri è stato sempre fatto notare, almeno da me: oscuto, alex, conte, lothar..
e mi colpisce molto (volevo dirtelo ieri) che a te sembri normale che si dicano certe cose a persone alle quali mi sembravi affezionata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E' stato detto più volte che questo *è un forum dove la moderazione è fatta dagli stessi utenti.
> *E siceramente di forum dove i moderatori fossero sempre intelligenti & illuminati non ne ho ancora trovati.
> 
> Credo che la moderazione per sua stessa natura qualche scontento lo crei.


vedo...  ... di "moderazione" degli utenti cè nè poca. Posso capire che il tema accenda facilmente gli animi. Ma c'è , come sempre, modo e modo di dire le cose



contepinceton ha detto:


> I due hanno già dato...in illo tempore...
> E sono stati pensionati.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Al carrefour sono in offerta 3 al prezzo di 2 ... 
:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Super Conte della malora....se e'cosi fai sparire i non registrati che scrivono solo cazzate..non e'un consiglio..ma un editto Lothariano...non so se mi spiego.
> Viceversa vengo a Cornaredo a trovarti.....


Ecco farfalla e simy...
Mi spiace per voi...
Ma perfino il sommo admin
S'inchina con l'editto Lothariano...

Lunga vita al principe Lothar...

:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy, lo stai leggendo adesso? cosa ne deduci ?



Madonna santa.


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è l'unico Sole, sicuramente a volte ha esagerato...e gli è stato detto come è stato detto ad altri. ma non credo che sia l'unicoi che debba essere giudicato in questo senso.


Vabbè, che non sia l'unico è stravero.
Ma visto che si parlava di lui ho espresso il mio parere, come Ultimo, Minerva e te.

Penso di averne facoltá.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna santa.


E' la seconda volta che lo scrivo, non sono la Madonna Santa!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, che non sia l'unico è stravero.
> Ma visto che si parlava di lui ho espresso il mio parere, come Ultimo, Minerva e te.
> 
> Penso di averne facoltá.



E mi accodo anche io, volevo scriverlo personalmente, lo avete già fatto in due.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non sia l'unico non c'entra nulla.anche agli altri è stato sempre fatto notare, almeno da me: oscuto, alex, conte, lothar..
> e mi colpisce molto (volevo dirtelo ieri) che a te sembri normale che si dicano certe cose a persone alle quali mi sembravi affezionata


non mi sembra assolutamente normale.
ma mi sono stufata di queste diatribe... non interverrò più per nessuno a meno che non venga chiamata in causa... (tipo ieri). per il resto continuerò a leggere e non commentare. 

le persone a cui sono affezionata le vedo e le sento fuori da qui e il mio affetto per loro non cambia. questo posto a volte le trasforma in persone che non riconosco....


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, che non sia l'unico è stravero.
> Ma visto che si parlava di lui ho espresso il mio parere, come Ultimo, Minerva e te.
> 
> *Penso di averne facoltá*.


ovvio


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non sia l'unico non c'entra nulla.anche agli altri è stato sempre fatto notare, almeno da me: oscuto, alex, conte, lothar..
> e mi colpisce molto (volevo dirtelo ieri) che a te sembri normale che si dicano certe cose a persone alle quali mi sembravi affezionata


Minerva, Gesù, ma mica se ne fa una questione d'affezione. E che è.


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma allora zitta, su. Che non si capisce che vuoi, che recrimini, che cerchi. *Non ti va come mi esprimo? Bene, m'importa una sega.* D'altra parte potremmo anche parlare su come ti poni tu, se t'interessa. A me non particolarmente, ma se proprio insisti. Altrimenti ti consiglio la tua dose di valium giornaliera e vedi che passa tutto.


Questo è quello che mi fa incazzare a bestia.

Il forum non è tuo. Gli insulti gratuiti come i tuoi possono dare fastidio a molti. Mi ci metto in mezzo pure io sia chiaro, ma chiedi in giro, io non ho mai offeso nessuno prima del tuo arrivo.

La devi finire di sputare insulti su tutti, perchè oltre a palesarti per quello che sei, un maleducato, rovini la pacifica convivenza degli utenti.

E ribadisco la mia sorpresa di fronte all'immobilismo del forum su questa faccenda.


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

*ultimo*

stamattina sei bellissimo con la scuzzetta.   :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mettitelo in testa...non cederó MAI!!!
> 
> Ma grazie del pensiero


E che ci guadagni?
Mostri intelligenza così?
Quando capirai che quello che tu chiami obiettività è semplicemente l'idea parziale tuo punto di vista assurto a verità assoluta ossia ideologia?

Non puoi sempre cavartela dicendo che è ironia, o facendo la vittima, o denigrando e incazzandoti con chi vive in maniera difforme dalla tua, o la pensa diversamente...

Molte cose di te me le scuso dicendomi...
Cosa vuoi lei è maestra di scuola...
E le maestre si sentono sempre in obbligo di insegnare anche quando non è richiesto...no?

Se io ti dico...
Vedi di non nominarmi...
Tu rispondi: Io ti nomino tutte le volte che mi pare e piace...

Se te pare intelligenza questa...

Lodate sesto che te ghe un bel manego!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> stamattina sei bellissimo con la scuzzetta.   :rotfl::rotfl:


vero?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi fa incazzare a bestia.
> 
> Il forum non è tuo. Gli insulti gratuiti come i tuoi possono dare fastidio a molti. Mi ci metto in mezzo pure io sia chiaro, ma chiedi in giro, io non ho mai offeso nessuno prima del tuo arrivo.
> 
> ...



Ma va la! ora siamo in quattro a pensarla nella stessa maniera. Dico un punto di riflessione ci starebbe adesso no?



Ciao Kid, leggerti mi fa piacere.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E mi accodo anche io, volevo scriverlo personalmente, lo avete già fatto in due.


Ultimo, tu realmente non capisci nulla. Ma nulla davvero eh. Non capisci quando leggi, non capisci manco quando scrivi. Secondo me se ti rileggi non capisci manco cos'hai scritto. Siccome sta cosa te l'ho scritta in tutte le salse, ecco che t'accodi così, scondinzolando felice. Una macchietta. Ma ci sta, voglio dire: continua, mica no. 
Mò scrivi a Simy o a qualcun'altro "cosa deduci da tutto ciò?", mi raccomando.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> stamattina sei bellissimo con la scuzzetta.   :rotfl::rotfl:


Mi stai corteggiando? Chiamala coppola, e qua mi fermo va.


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma va la! ora siamo in quattro a pensarla nella stessa maniera. Dico un punto di riflessione ci starebbe adesso no?
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Kid, leggerti mi fa piacere.


Ciao caro... si ma non si può continuare così. da quando è arrivato Joey e compagnia cantante, il forum è diventato pressochè illeggibile.

Ma una bella lista comune di ignore è possibile farla?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi fa incazzare a bestia.
> 
> Il forum non è tuo. Gli insulti gratuiti come i tuoi possono dare fastidio a molti. Mi ci metto in mezzo pure io sia chiaro, ma chiedi in giro, io non ho mai offeso nessuno prima del tuo arrivo.
> 
> ...


Pacifica convivenza? Ma quale? Da dove vieni, da Marte? Quale pacifica convivenza che Alex gettava fango sul forum intero da ANNI, che si parla di Ere Glaciali, che Oscuro fa almeno tre polemiche al giorno, che Stermy sta sempre a ridere, ma più che altro che gente che si presume abbia un'età mi vuole pure spaccare la faccia tipo te, che non sei buono manco a soffiarti il naso. Su eh. Ma veramente.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

comunque mi sono innamorata di ultimo; una visita dal dentista e poi potrei perdere la testa:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao caro... si ma non si può continuare così. da quando è arrivato Joey e compagnia cantante, il forum è diventato pressochè illeggibile.
> 
> Ma una bella lista comune di ignore è possibile farla?




giuro Kid che io non capisco perchè la colpa dell'illegibilità la state dando solo a joey...
all'illegibilità del forum ultimamente abbiamo contribuito tutti chi più chi meno.. chi in modo colorito, chi in modo subdolo e chi in modo effensivo. ma scaricare le colpe su un unico utente mi sembra davvero troppo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, tu realmente non capisci nulla. Ma nulla davvero eh. Non capisci quando leggi, non capisci manco quando scrivi. Secondo me se ti rileggi non capisci manco cos'hai scritto. Siccome sta cosa te l'ho scritta in tutte le salse, ecco che t'accodi così, scondinzolando felice. Una macchietta. Ma ci sta, voglio dire: continua, mica no.
> Mò scrivi a Simy o a qualcun'altro "cosa deduci da tutto ciò?", mi raccomando.



Figurati, come spesso ho scritto, gli altri leggono. Prendo appunti sul fatto che io non capisca nulla.
Come prendo appunti che scodinzolo, che sono una macchietta.

Sul primo punto ci penserò bene, nel secondo punto voglio qua commentare. Non capisco nulla e sono una macchietta mi sembrano degli insulti, o sbaglio? 

La domanda è rivolta a chi ci sta leggendo, e domando anche, che proposito potrebbe avere questa esternazione gratuita d'insulti? io penso che serva a Joey per farlo sentire meglio. Se volete esprimervi anche voi, avrò altri spunti da vagliare.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pacifica convivenza? Ma quale? Da dove vieni, da Marte? Quale pacifica convivenza che Alex gettava fango sul forum intero da ANNI, che si parla di Ere Glaciali, che Oscuro fa almeno tre polemiche al giorno, che Stermy sta sempre a ridere, ma più che altro che gente che si presume abbia un'età mi vuole pure spaccare la faccia tipo te, che non sei buono manco a soffiarti il naso. Su eh. Ma veramente.


No joey...
La pace è regnata sovrana qui...
Fino a che non è tornato Alex.

Ed era tempo che non si faceva vedere qui.

Dai adesso smettila di sentirti sempre attaccato da tutto e da tutti...

E' l'occasione bona per piantarla...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbè, buona continuazione. Utlimo, non sono insulti, sono constatazioni. Ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao caro... si ma non si può continuare così. da quando è arrivato Joey e compagnia cantante, il forum è diventato pressochè illeggibile.
> 
> Ma una bella lista comune di ignore è possibile farla?



L'ignore a me non è mai andato giù. mantenersi calmi e tranquilli invece è la migliore soluzione, d'altronde mica c'è soltanto Joey da leggere. 

A lui piacerebbe.


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stai corteggiando? Chiamala coppola, e qua mi fermo va.


no caro, la coppola va poi scoppolata.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque mi sono innamorata di ultimo; una visita dal dentista e poi potrei perdere la testa:rotfl:



Ero il nick segreto di Minerva e non lo sapevo!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Oscuro*

Io sono contrario!Io voglio essere insultato dai non registrati,sinceramente li trovo più creativi,i loro insulti son ad ampio respiro,qui dentro non leggo niente di nuovo,mi tediate con insulti di basso rilievo,e come avete notato non litigo più con nessuno o quasi, per avvenuto torpore mentale!Insomma,credo e penso di meritare di più di un semplice "Arf arf",delle ovvietà imbarazzanti di pescebloome,o certe squallide insinuazioni...!Chiedo di dare accesso ai non registrati solo per insultare oscuro,non chiedo altro!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> no caro, la coppola va poi scoppolata.



Vasastacieddu si!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ù
> 
> 
> che stermy non possa scrivere spiace anche a me...spero si registri...


io ancora a distanza di tempo pur volendoti bene non capisco se "ci fai o ci sei"...veramente...

mi chiedi pure di tornare tuo amico, come se nulla fosse...di ripartire da zero...
...e lo vuoi fare continuando i tuoi leggittimissimi, per carità, rapporti con certa gente, che però non ha nulla a che fare con me e che anzi deve starmi lontana...
...gente che mi ha dato del segaiolo, che sfotteva la mia condizione di non riuscire a diventare padre, che sfotte la mia vita senza sapere chi sono e cosa faccio, gente che millantava mie presunte tresche sul forum o tentativi di rimorchio (io? qui? dove sono ste grandi fiche???) gente che ha giocato su mio padre quando stava male...oltre alle varie offese gratuite...gente che mi ha dato del fallito e del cazzaro, quando TU SAI BENISSIMO E VERIFICHI GIORNALMENTE se dico mai cavolate...se spunto sui giornali, se ho un lavoro delicato, se ho parecchi interessi ecc..

io ebbi un forte alterco con daniele, ma non fu lui a rispondere...furono ALTRI che mi attaccarono sul personale...così, di punto in bianco...forse per gelosia, forse per fancazzismo, forse per natura propria...e tu te li tieni tutti amici (fai bene, non mi metto a sindacare su questo) ma poi riesci nonostante tutto a mandarmi il tuo periodico messaggino in cui vorresti TUTTO NORMALE...

cioè...questo stermy è uno dei personaggi più squallidi, volgari e attacca brighe che ci siano su questo RISPETTABILISSIMO forum...proprio con me ci è andato molto pesante, forse anche più del tuo amico del cuore...onestamente vedere le tue complicità con lui e con gli altri non mi sconvolge, ne mi sconvolge che tu ti dispiaccia se lui o gli altri non possano (non capisco perchè ndr) più scrivere...ma mi sconvolge la tua nonchalance nel chiedermi contestualmente di far tornare tutto come prima con me...

...cioè...tu cammini con gli zoppi e vuoi fare zoppicare anche il sottoscritto??? vuoi la tua gang di amichetti del cuore??? e anzi ti auguri "che facciamo pace io, lui e magari anche gli altri"???

immagina una che ti scrive che sei "una troia, pompinara della strada, una fallita tira seghe"...
...immagina ancora che dopo il tuo fastidio io serenamente cazzeggi con la tipa in questione...e che anzi poi scriva "mi spiace non possa più scrivere, non mertia questo"

SIMONA...CI FAI O CI SEI???


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ancora a distanza di tempo pur volendoti bene non capisco se "ci fai o ci sei"...veramente...
> 
> mi chiedi pure di tornare tuo amico, come se nulla fosse...di ripartire da zero...
> ...e lo vuoi fare continuando i tuoi leggittimissimi, per carità, rapporti con certa gente, che però non ha nulla a che fare con me e che anzi deve starmi lontana...
> ...


e perchè mai ritieni di far sapere a tutti che messaggini ti manda un'utente?
è normale?
per capire


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai ritieni di far sapere a tutti che messaggini ti manda un'utente?
> è normale?
> per capire


perchè quando li ho mandati io, tempo addietro, sono stati sputtanati senza problema...non è che per apparire da signore devo anche accettare il ruolo del pirla...ehhh, cazzo...sempre signore signore no...


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ancora a distanza di tempo pur volendoti bene non capisco se "ci fai o ci sei"...veramente...
> 
> mi chiedi pure di tornare tuo amico, come se nulla fosse...di ripartire da zero...
> ...e lo vuoi fare continuando i tuoi leggittimissimi, per carità, rapporti con certa gente, che però non ha nulla a che fare con me e che anzi deve starmi lontana...
> ...


minchia cheat ma che cavolo c'entra? 

il mio affetto per te io non l'ho mai nascosto e mi spiace davvero, l'ho scritto più volte e continuerò a scriverlo. 

io posso essere tua amica e amica di altre persone che a te stanno sulle palle tenendo distinte e separate le due cose. 

stermy non è mio amico, ho solo detto che mi spiace che alcune persone non possano più scrivere. 

ps. per la cronaca io non ho sputtanato proprio nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No joey...
> La pace è regnata sovrana qui...
> Fino a che non è tornato Alex.
> 
> ...



Mi ci sento, dici? Se serio? Se la gente mi quota e se la prende con me non è che mi "sento" attaccato.


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiaro che non è solo Joey il problema, ma è anche vero che solitamente sono le solite tre/quattro persone a creare tafferugli, tra le quali c'è sempre Joey e purtroppo anche Oscuro (ma credo e spero sia solo un periodo).


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè quando li ho mandati io, tempo addietro, sono stati sputtanati senza problema...non è che per apparire da signore devo anche accettare il ruolo del pirla...ehhh, cazzo...sempre signore signore no...



già, il signore è morto
a 33 anni

scusa, non sarebbe stato più onesto dire all'utente in questione: guarda, mi spiace ma non sono interessato alla tua amicizia
o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai ritieni di far sapere a tutti che messaggini ti manda un'utente?
> è normale?
> per capire



A parte questo, io non capisco la rabbia che si legge, ma che senso ha scrivere una cosa del genere, quando si sa a priori che si potrebbero innescare inutili polemiche. 


Dovete chiarirvi? chiaritevi in M.P. se volete, altrimenti evita The, di scrivere cose che non interessano.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ancora a distanza di tempo pur volendoti bene non capisco se "ci fai o ci sei"...veramente...
> 
> mi chiedi pure di tornare tuo amico, come se nulla fosse...di ripartire da zero...
> ...e lo vuoi fare continuando i tuoi leggittimissimi, per carità, rapporti con certa gente, che però non ha nulla a che fare con me e che anzi deve starmi lontana...
> ...


Madonna.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vedo...  ... di "moderazione" degli utenti cè nè poca. Posso capire che il tema accenda facilmente gli animi. Ma c'è , come sempre, modo e modo di dire le cose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo, ma, evidentemente, direi che alla fine va bene così.

Sarà voyerismo?


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia cheat ma che cavolo c'entra?
> 
> il mio affetto per te io non l'ho mai nascosto e mi spiace davvero, l'ho scritto più volte e continuerò a scriverlo.
> 
> ...


si si, scusa...non ero io...ma il mio "darkside" 

rimani amica di chi vuoi...ma togliti dalla testa di mischiarli con me!!! e togliti dalla testa che questo NON influisca sul rapporto che hai con me!!!

ps: io non ho sulle palle proprio nessuno...già è difficile nella realtà, figurati delle figure virtuali di un forum...


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> giuro Kid che io non capisco perchè la colpa dell'illegibilità la state dando solo a joey...
> all'illegibilità del forum ultimamente abbiamo contribuito tutti chi più chi meno.. chi in modo colorito, chi in modo subdolo e chi in modo effensivo. ma scaricare le colpe su un unico utente mi sembra davvero troppo.



la penso come te.
Che poi ultimamente mi sembra che un pò tutti abbiamo avuto il nostro piccolo embolo e c'è chi lo esprime come joey e chi in altro modo.
Ma dire che lui è illeggibile beh...a volte salto dalla sedia, ok, ma visto che non è la sua regolami sembra esagerato demonizzarlo.
Molto esagerato


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi ci sento, dici? Se serio? Se la gente mi quota e se la prende con me non è che mi "sento" attaccato.


Scusami ma io leggo questo.
So che comunque anche tu hai fiato di tirare cemento in testa ad un esercito.
Cosa vuoi, vedi se in qualche maniera puoi smussare i toni...tutto lì...
Tu mi dirai a che pro?

E io ti rispondo non lo so...

Forse per comprensione, compassione, lungimiranza...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ti ho comunque fatto una richiesta e non dato un ordine...
Sia chiaro...

Per insomma il quieto vivere...

Lo so che tu mi dirai che io con il mio buonismo ho sempre preso calci in faccia...

Ti rispondo ok...
Ho reso il mio volto come pietra insensibile a calci e sputi...
E a furia di calci..."loro" si sono slogate le caviglie...:smile:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si si, scusa...non ero io...ma il mio "darkside"
> 
> rimani amica di chi vuoi...ma togliti dalla testa di mischiarli con me!!! e* togliti dalla testa che questo NON influisca sul rapporto che hai con me!!!
> 
> *ps: io non ho sulle palle proprio nessuno...già è difficile nella realtà, figurati delle figure virtuali di un forum...


ne prendo atto...mi dispiace ma ne prendo atto..
ti rinnovo qui a questo punto gli auguri che ti avevo mandato ieri spero davvero di cuore che vada tutto bene


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già, il signore è morto
> a 33 anni
> 
> scusa, non sarebbe stato più onesto dire all'utente in questione: guarda, mi spiace ma non sono interessato alla tua amicizia
> o qualcosa del genere


accolgo la tua critica...
...diciamo che dovrei fare un resoconto di quanto accaduto per spiegare...ma comunque la tua critica ci sta...
...mi è scattato l'embolo sommando un paio di cose lette tra ieri e oggi...tutto qui...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No joey...
> La pace è regnata sovrana qui...
> Fino a che non è tornato Alex.
> 
> ...



Senza contare, che non sei mica adatto a fare quello coi poteri. Hai troppi dissapori con utenti vari per essere obiettivo, hai troppo lo scazzo facile. Se li devi avere tu, è meglio che non li abbia nessuno. Senza offesa, amico blasonato.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si si, scusa...non ero io...ma il mio "darkside"
> 
> rimani amica di chi vuoi...ma togliti dalla testa di mischiarli con me!!! e togliti dalla testa che questo NON influisca sul rapporto che hai con me!!!
> 
> ps: io non ho sulle palle proprio nessuno...già è difficile nella realtà, figurati delle figure virtuali di un forum...


Adoro il tuo sicilianesimo...
Vero casso...
Non dimenticate nulla...eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Chiaro che non è solo Joey il problema, ma è anche vero che solitamente sono le solite tre/quattro persone a creare tafferugli, tra le quali c'è sempre Joey e purtroppo anche Oscuro (ma credo e spero sia solo un periodo).


Purtroppo?:incazzatoer fortuna direi,se il livello degli insulti accresce e grazie al sottoscritto,quando litigate siete di una banalità oscena.....vaffanculo,coglione,zoccola,ma fatela finita ed imparate a litigare!Sembrate i bimbi dell'asilo,ti do un pugno,te ne do un altro,registrati che ti rompo,fate piangere!L'insulto è creatività,e goliardia,ogni tanto è poesia,vabbè ma con voi di cosa posso parlare...!Vi dovreste vergognare ad insultare così,io bannerei voi....:incazzato:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ne prendo atto...mi dispiace ma ne prendo atto..
> ti rinnovo qui a questo punto gli auguri che ti avevo mandato ieri spero davvero di cuore che vada tutto bene


grazie, di cuore


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la penso come te.
> Che poi ultimamente mi sembra che un pò tutti abbiamo avuto il nostro piccolo embolo e c'è chi lo esprime come joey e chi in altro modo.
> Ma dire che lui è illeggibile beh...a volte salto dalla sedia, ok, ma visto che non è la sua regolami sembra esagerato demonizzarlo.
> Molto esagerato


Il forum non era così.

Sono basito.

Tenetevelo così allora.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiaro che non è solo Joey il problema, ma è anche vero che solitamente sono le solite tre/quattro persone a creare tafferugli, tra le quali c'è sempre Joey e purtroppo anche Oscuro (ma credo e spero sia solo un periodo).



io ho tutta un altra percezione invece.

sarò dissociata.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza contare, che non sei mica adatto a fare quello coi poteri. Hai troppi dissapori con utenti vari per essere obiettivo, hai troppo lo scazzo facile. Se li devi avere tu, è meglio che non li abbia nessuno. Senza offesa, amico blasonato.


Io dissapori?
Con nessuno. Io.

Casomai loro ce li hanno con me.

Ma appunto sono problemi loro.

Non miei.

Io mi occupo solo delle sedici apostole.
Della mia torre autoreferenziale.
Di sonare l'organetto.

E mi godo...
I poteri.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma io leggo questo.
> So che comunque anche tu hai fiato di tirare cemento in testa ad un esercito.
> Cosa vuoi, vedi se in qualche maniera puoi smussare i toni...tutto lì...
> Tu mi dirai a che pro?
> ...


No no, macchè. Tutto il contrario, sei sempre stato in mezzo ai peggio puttanai.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*N00*

Fatevelo dire,qui dentro girano certe facce da culo rare però,che ipocrisia...!!


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> accolgo la tua critica...
> ...diciamo che dovrei fare un resoconto di quanto accaduto per spiegare...ma comunque la tua critica ci sta...
> ...mi è scattato l'embolo sommando un paio di cose lette tra ieri e oggi...tutto qui...



tranquillo. non c'è problema...ho sbagliato io a scriverti... è che sta cosa ancora mi fa soffrire...ma fa nulla davvero...anzi scusa


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dissapori?
> Con nessuno. Io.
> 
> *Casomai loro ce li hanno con me.
> ...


La teoria della relatività incarnata.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo?:incazzatoer fortuna direi,se il livello degli insulti accresce e grazie al sottoscritto,quando litigate siete di una banalità oscena.....vaffanculo,coglione,zoccola,ma fatela finita ed imparate a litigare!Sembrate i bimbi dell'asilo,ti do un pugno,te ne do un altro,registrati che ti rompo,fate piangere!L'insulto è creatività,e goliardia,ogni tanto è poesia,vabbè ma con voi di cosa posso parlare...!*Vi dovreste vergognare ad insultare così,io bannerei voi....:incazzato:*


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ho tutta un altra percezione invece.
> 
> sarò dissociata.


Sarebbe?


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> grazie, di cuore


Fammi capire adesso vorresti anche passare per vittima?:rotflai,per favore!:up:


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> accolgo la tua critica...
> ...*diciamo che dovrei fare un resoconto di quanto accaduto per spiegare*...ma comunque la tua critica ci sta...
> ...mi è scattato l'embolo sommando un paio di cose lette tra ieri e oggi...tutto qui...



se ci tieni a peggiorare le cose, fa' pure!
secondo me, beninteso:smile:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


Sono serio joey,siete scabrosi,anche tu a dare della zoccola,ma un minimo di poesia cazzo!Siete ovvi,mi avete profondamente deluso,ma avete mai litigato per strada voi?


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo?:incazzatoer fortuna direi,se il livello degli insulti accresce e grazie al sottoscritto,quando litigate siete di una banalità oscena.....vaffanculo,coglione,zoccola,ma fatela finita ed imparate a litigare!Sembrate i bimbi dell'asilo,ti do un pugno,te ne do un altro,registrati che ti rompo,fate piangere!L'insulto è creatività,e goliardia,ogni tanto è poesia,vabbè ma con voi di cosa posso parlare...!Vi dovreste vergognare ad insultare così,io bannerei voi....:incazzato:


questo post racchiude mille risposte

cioè la lite è dogma, uno modus vivendi, lo scopo principale!!!

e come tale va fatta per bene, studiata, migliorata...creata ad hoc, anche solo per provare liti più importanti successive...tenere alto il livello di attenzione...

in fondo lo sapevo che era così...ma leggerlo fa un certo effetto...


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il forum non era così.
> 
> Sono basito.
> 
> Tenetevelo così allora.


Il forum non era così quando?
E'' un anno che sono qui, ed è "peggiorato" negli ultimi mesi ma non certo per joey.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> questo post racchiude mille risposte
> 
> cioè la lite è dogma, uno modus vivendi, lo scopo principale!!!
> 
> ...


Detto da uno che mi voleva rompere la faccia davanti ad un albergo,si ,fa un certo effetto,peccato che come al solito non hai capito la mia ironia....!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, macchè. Tutto il contrario, sei sempre stato in mezzo ai peggio puttanai.


E ne sono sempre uscito illeso...
Scusa se è poco...


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio joey,siete scabrosi,anche tu a dare della zoccola,ma un minimo di poesia cazzo!Siete ovvi,mi avete profondamente deluso,ma avete mai litigato per strada voi?



ma che vogliamo dire di uno che indice corsi meravigliosi, e poi non si fa più vedere
mette su un ufficio supertecnologico, e poi lo chiude perchè mancano le scrivanie
eh?

che delusione!


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Il forum non era così quando?
> E'' un anno che sono qui, ed è "peggiorato" negli ultimi mesi ma non certo per joey.


Hai ragione,mi trovi d'accordo per la prima volta!Sarà per massinfedele?sarà per marco?sarà per annabloome?si, se ti riferivi a loro hai pienamente ragione!:up:Nel far peggiorare certe discussioni hanno dato veramente un enorme contributo!Apprezzo la tua onestà!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La teoria della relatività incarnata.


Ovvio...


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il forum non era così quando?
> E'' un anno che sono qui, ed è "peggiorato" negli ultimi mesi ma non certo per joey.


Abbiamo capito che ètra le tue simpatie. Ma cazzarola, un pò di obiettività.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che vogliamo dire di uno che indice corsi meravigliosi, e poi non si fa più vedere
> mette su un ufficio supertecnologico, e poi lo chiude perchè mancano le scrivanie
> eh?
> 
> che delusione!



Se qualcuno cerca la macchina, io non c'è l'ho.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma che vogliamo dire di uno che indice corsi meravigliosi, e poi non si fa più vedere
> mette su un ufficio supertecnologico, e poi lo chiude perchè mancano le scrivanie
> eh?
> 
> che delusione!


E hai ragione aanche tu,ma questi qui dentro creatività zero,le solite cazzate dalla mattina alla sera,stermy è un personaggio discutibilissimo,e ogni tanto esagera,ma signori è un creativo, cazzo!!:up:


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :diavoletto::carneval:





Sole ha detto:


> Mettitelo in testa...non cederó MAI!!!
> 
> Ma grazie del pensiero





contepinceton ha detto:


> E che ci guadagni?
> Mostri intelligenza così?
> Quando capirai che quello che tu chiami obiettività è semplicemente l'idea parziale tuo punto di vista assurto a verità assoluta ossia ideologia?
> 
> ...


Ma cos'hai scritto?

Guarda che mi riferivo ai cannoli siciliani che mi ha offerto Ultimo e a una nostra conversazione di ieri.

Ma rilassati un po' anche tu.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*

Sono in attesa di leggere qualche nick che era registrato, dici che lo leggerò?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cos'hai scritto?
> 
> Guarda che mi riferivo ai cannoli siciliani che mi ha offerto Ultimo e a una nostra conversazione di ieri.
> 
> Ma rilassati un po' anche tu.



Ma ti sembro teso?
Sto da re io...no?

Ma sai com'è il conte...una cosa la rimanda ad un'altra...

COme non detto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questo post racchiude mille risposte
> 
> cioè la lite è dogma, uno modus vivendi, lo scopo principale!!!
> 
> ...


Ma che hai capito.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono in attesa di leggere qualche nick che era registrato, dici che lo leggerò?


Si...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cos'hai scritto?
> 
> Guarda che mi riferivo ai cannoli siciliani che mi ha offerto Ultimo e a una nostra conversazione di ieri.
> 
> Ma rilassati un po' anche tu.


Infatti io lo lessi due volte e non capì !! Santa Rosalia ho infestato il conte!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo, ma, evidentemente, direi che alla fine va bene così.
> 
> Sarà voyerismo?


sarà. Se andasse veramente bene così nessuno si lamenterebbe. No??


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...


Uhm....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non sia l'unico non c'entra nulla.anche agli altri è stato sempre fatto notare, almeno da me: oscuto, alex, conte, lothar..
> *e mi colpisce molto* (volevo dirtelo ieri) *che a te sembri normale che si dicano certe cose *a persone alle quali mi sembravi affezionata


.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E hai ragione aanche tu,ma questi qui dentro creatività zero,le solite cazzate dalla mattina alla sera,stermy è un personaggio discutibilissimo,e ogni tanto esagera,ma signori è un creativo, cazzo!!:up:



si vabbè, una montagna di  scuse, e tiri stermy per la giacc...ehm, la canottiera, pure...

che ari-delusione!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Detto da uno che mi voleva rompere la faccia davanti ad un albergo,si ,fa un certo effetto,peccato che come al solito non hai capito la mia ironia....!!


dietro la tua ironia, si nascone la grande verità...perchè è palese che non puoi vivere senza liti, senza insulti, senza rifarti nel virtuale dei problemi dei quotidiano reale...

adori litigare, e ne hai una al giorno...donne o uomini non fa differenza...parti con i tuoi insulti e le tue faccine fastidiose e via, nuova lite e nuova linfa...

...ti vai anche ad infilare in questioni di altri...così, giusto per mantenerti allenato...in fondo io con te non avevo mai scmabiato nemmeno mezza parola...ma appena hai sentito odore di diatriba, la mia con daniele, ti sei lanciato senza pensarci...hai ovviamente trovato i complici...

...che ti devo dire...se ti piace così e stai bene così, continua...ma scordati la possibilità di farmi diventare un altro dei tuoi complici visto che secondo me ci stavi pensando già da un po'...

romperti la faccia? si, una spacconata dettata dalla rabbia...se fossi venuto a roma come dovevo sarebbe successo davvero ma fortunatamente non sono più partito e abbiamo evitato qualcosa di ulteriormente squallido...non sono un tipo di scazzottate, non più almeno da 10 anni...le avrei prese solo solo perchè mi sarei concentrato sul non rovinare il vestito che portavo addosso...

comunque da parte mia, come vedi, nessun insulto e non ne riceverai...neanche dovessi essere tu a provocare con offese o cattiverie...volevo solo mettere un pizzico di pepe ad un periodo troppo mieloso per me :up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che hai capito.


Non ha capito.....!!


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione,mi trovi d'accordo per la prima volta!Sarà per massinfedele?sarà per marco?sarà per annabloome?si, se ti riferivi a loro hai pienamente ragione!:up:Nel far peggiorare certe discussioni hanno dato veramente un enorme contributo!Apprezzo la tua onestà!!:up:




arf arf.
A cuccia cucciolotto


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .


dimmi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questo post racchiude mille risposte
> 
> *cioè la lite è dogma, uno modus vivendi, lo scopo principale!!*!
> 
> ...



aggiungici anche la minaccia


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che ètra le tue simpatie. Ma cazzarola, un pò di obiettività.


evvabè Kid.
Non sono obbiettiva.


----------



## Duchessa (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ancora a distanza di tempo pur volendoti bene non capisco se "ci fai o ci sei"...veramente...
> 
> mi chiedi pure di tornare tuo amico, come se nulla fosse...di ripartire da zero...
> ...e lo vuoi fare continuando i tuoi leggittimissimi, per carità, rapporti con certa gente, che però non ha nulla a che fare con me e che anzi deve starmi lontana...
> ...


Ma senti, lo chiedo a te perchè mi sei sempre sembrato persona lucida.

Perchè siete tutti così emotivamente coinvolti? Forse perchè sono state mescolate le 2 vite, quella virtuale e quella reale?

Per me questo forum è una sorta di finestra: la apro, ci guardo dentro, ne vedo ne sento un po' di tutti i colori, qualcuno mi parla benevolmente, qualcuno mi offende e attacca briga. Mi si può dire qualunque cosa, .. tanto è tutto virtuale, e quando mi gira chiudo la finestra e torno alla mia vita. 
L'unica cosa scocciante è il fastidio agli occhi nello sfogliare le pagine dei post, perchè quando leggo pagine di insulti provocazioni e amenità del genere devo sfogliare velocemente e con le lenti multifocali mi affatico la vista (ma mica sono costretta eh)
Se decido di frequentare qualcuno fuori dal forum, e questa cosa comporta malessere, un taglio netto e via. Non concepisco compromessi in amicizia.

Ma qui (per fortuna non ovunque) è un tutto un gran godimento a subire e provocare malumore. Boh.. contenti lor.. si vede che la vita a qualcuno piace così.

Mi è sfuggito qualcosa?
Mo' torno a chiudere la mia finestra e a godermi la mia di vita, quella reale.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> dietro la tua ironia, si nascone la grande verità...perchè è palese che non puoi vivere senza liti, senza insulti, senza rifarti nel virtuale dei problemi dei quotidiano reale...
> 
> adori litigare, e ne hai una al giorno...donne o uomini non fa differenza...parti con i tuoi insulti e le tue faccine fastidiose e via, nuova lite e nuova linfa...
> 
> ...


Vuoi essere capito per le tue questioni e poi non capisci le questioni di Daniele,SI io difendo daniele!Continuerò a farlo!Da parte mia anche nessuno insulto,ma per favore non fare la vittiima almeno con me,non ti si addice proprio!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimmi



quotavo a beneficio di Simy


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dietro la tua ironia, si nascone la grande verità...perchè è palese che non puoi vivere senza liti, senza insulti, senza rifarti nel virtuale dei problemi dei quotidiano reale...
> 
> adori litigare, e ne hai una al giorno...donne o uomini non fa differenza...parti con i tuoi insulti e le tue faccine fastidiose e via, nuova lite e nuova linfa...
> 
> ...


The Cheat...
Non cascarci...
Poi gira la frittata...
E finisce sempre che lui è la vittima e tu il colpevole...
Sta male se lo scaghi.

( Tento desso)...

Ma infatti ma chi vuoi che ci abbia creduto a quelle spacconate? Eh?

Si è riso e amen...no?

Dai cazzo...
Proprio non me lo vedo un serio imprenditore prendere un aereo per andare davanti ad un albergo a roma, per incontrare uno con cui ci litiga su un forum...

Pensa se lo sapessero i tuoi dipendenti o tua moglie...

Ti immagini le risate?

Basta non darghe importansa...
Alle stupidaggini

Ed esse si sgonfiano da sole...


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aggiungici anche la minaccia


Ieri il tuba ha provato a spiegare,grande persona,io aspetto ancora le tue spiegazioni...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri il tuba ha provato a spiegare*,grande persona*,io aspetto ancora le tue spiegazioni...!



è tra quelli che non possono più scrivere qui


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quotavo a beneficio di Simy



avevo capito che era per me...


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> The Cheat...
> Non cascarci...
> Poi gira la frittata...
> E finisce sempre che lui è la vittima e tu il colpevole...
> ...


Si in effetti ho talento,anche io avevo scritto che non si sarebbe mai presentato,insomma cheater sappiamo bene come agisce!


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri il tuba ha provato a spiegare,grande persona,io aspetto ancora le tue spiegazioni...!


io invece ho capito che questo posto non è più per me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> avevo capito che era per me...


e non era riferito a oscuro


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri il tuba ha provato a spiegare,grande persona,io aspetto ancora le tue spiegazioni...!


Te le deve?
Chi sei tu per pretendere spiegazioni?
Non siamo persone che tu fermi per strada e dici patente e libretto eh?

Tuba ha spiegato.

Ok.

Ma chi è pronto ad accogliere le sue spiegazioni?

Io posso spiegarti cento volte le cose...
Non è detto che tu vi creda...

Contano solo...

Le prove.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e non era riferito a oscuro


avevo capito anche questo


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aggiungici anche la minaccia


ma si...

e attenzione: io sono un polemico di natura, uno che si batte per le proprie ragioni...uno anche presuntuoso ma che comunque non chiude MAI al dialogo...anzi non mi fermo fin quando non dimostro che la mia presunzione era legittima...magari indisponente ma derivata da qualcosa di vero...

...e invece qui ti danno del "virtual latin lover"...smanettone...imbroglione...

...persino la banalissima storia della squadra di calcio mi hanno sfottuto...come se fosse un qualcosa di inverosimile, irrealizzabile...ma stiamo scherzando???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece ho capito che questo posto non è più per me



ma no, che scherzi?

vado via prima io, se serve

grazie e buone cose a tutti


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Te le deve?
> Chi sei tu per pretendere spiegazioni?
> Non siamo persone che tu fermi per strada e dici patente e libretto eh?
> 
> ...


Tu continui con le tue provocazioni,poi arriva il giorno che ti faccio smettere di provocare....ma tu sei libero di non crederci...!


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quotavo a beneficio di Simy


già che ci siamo dico che ho trovato inaccettabile anche l'ultima minaccia nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma si...
> 
> e attenzione: io sono un polemico di natura, uno che si batte per le proprie ragioni...uno anche presuntuoso ma che comunque non chiude MAI al dialogo...anzi non mi fermo fin quando non dimostro che la mia presunzione era legittima...magari indisponente ma derivata da qualcosa di vero...
> 
> ...


Io penso che tu sia una brava persona,un pò spaccone ma nulla di più,non capisci che continuando così,non passi per l'amico deluso,ma per l'amante respinto,perchè la sensazione che dai è quella dell'uomo ferito...!!


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no, che scherzi?
> 
> vado via prima io, se serve
> 
> grazie e buone cose a tutti


non mi riferisco a te... non devi andartene...


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non mi riferisco a te... non devi andartene...


Qui non dovrebbe andarsene nessuno...!


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece ho capito che questo posto non è più per me


così ti contraddici.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso che tu sia una brava persona,un pò spaccone ma nulla di più,non capisci che continuando così,non passi per l'amico deluso,*ma per l'amante respinto,perchè la sensazione che dai è quella dell'uomo ferito*...!!


e non è cosi l'ho detto e ribadito mille volte!
io e cheater eravamo amici... punto!
con me è sempre stato carino e gentile e buono. 

mi dispiace se l'ho deluso


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma senti, lo chiedo a te perchè mi sei sempre sembrato persona lucida.
> 
> Perchè siete tutti così emotivamente coinvolti? Forse perchè sono state mescolate le 2 vite, quella virtuale e quella reale?
> 
> ...


ehhh
purtroppo si mischiano in molti casi le due vite...tra l'altro diove finisce il virtuale e dove inzia il reale???
ad esempio secondo molti il forum è virtuale, ma se poi scatta l'amicizia su facebook è reale perchè su facebook vedi i visi, i pensieri, i movimenti...se poi hai numero di telefono, e quindi sms, whatsapp e qualche telefonata, è come se il virtuale non esistesse più...ci siamo???

...per me è tutto virtuale invece...fin quando non ti tocco e non ti odoro...

io entro poco sul forum...ma quando entro trovo sempre le stesse identiche questioni, e con gli stessi attori...
oggi ho avuto uno sfogo derivato da una questioncina di qualche tempo fa...non accadrà più :smile:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Rimarrò solo io con il blog.
Il massimo per un egocentrica.

chiederò asilo politico a cattoliciromani.it
A no. Non posso.
bannata a vita.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> così ti contraddici.


perchè


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e non è cosi l'ho detto e ribadito mille volte!
> io e cheater eravamo amici... punto!
> con me è sempre stato carino e gentile e buono.
> 
> mi dispiace se l'ho deluso


Ed io ci credo,però  ritira fuori sempre sta questione...!!Mi sembra esagerato!


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè


mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto di la, sulla buona gente etc.......


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto di la, sulla buona gente etc.......


le persone a cui sono legata sono mie amiche anche fuori di qui... le vedo, le sento e le vivo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rimarrò solo io con il blog.
> Il massimo per un egocentrica.
> 
> chiederò asilo politico a cattoliciromani.it
> ...



smeraldo

fottiti, Divina


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso che tu sia una brava persona,un pò spaccone ma nulla di più,non capisci che continuando così,non passi per l'amico deluso,ma per *l'amante respinto*,perchè la sensazione che dai è quella dell'uomo ferito...!!


questa è il top

sai perchè mi fa male??? perchè se rispondessi nella maniera naturale, farei del male a simy e tra l'altro lei soffrirebbe per quanto da me scritto DIMENTICANDO (forse) che la causa della mia risposta saresti tu...

...ciò che a lei volevo far capire, è che non mi sento di fare il finto tonto...di subire provocazioni costanti e mai rispondere per il suo bene...un conto è se parliamo di un nemico comune, ma diverso se la persona in questione è mio nemico (in senso lato) ma SUO AMICO...rendo l'idea???

mio caro, a me non mi respinge nessuno da parecchio tempo...e di certo proprio simy non ha dovuto respingermi!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rimarrò solo io con il blog.
> Il massimo per un egocentrica.
> 
> *chiederò asilo politico a cattoliciromani.it
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> le persone a cui sono legata sono mie amiche anche fuori di qui... le vedo, le sento e le vivo...


staimo facendo confusione. stop.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smeraldo
> 
> fottiti, Divina


:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu continui con le tue provocazioni,poi arriva il giorno che ti faccio smettere di provocare....ma tu sei libero di non crederci...!


Visto?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No no credici...ti credo....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> questa è il top
> 
> sai perchè mi fa male??? perchè se rispondessi nella maniera naturale, farei del male a simy e tra l'altro lei soffrirebbe per quanto da me scritto DIMENTICANDO (forse) che la causa della mia risposta saresti tu...
> 
> ...


Bello mio,se continui così l'idea che dai è quella opposta...!Sembri invasato,parli di nemici di amici ma ti rendi conto siamo su un forum?Non ti respinge nessuno?questo è quello che affermi tu,insomma cheater,credo che a nessuno interessi questo tipo di informazione,tu vieni qui ad autoincensarti,ci racconti che vai sui giornali e tanto altro!Chi ricopre ruoli di una certa importanza non ha bisogno di farlo, ti assicuro,anzi, ha tutto l'interesse a passare da umile postino...!Adesso è stato un bene che non ti sei presentato il 5 ottobre,credimi,perchè senza alzare le mani ti avrei fatto capire i rischi che corri a scrivere certe spacconate su un forum dove può leggere chiunque!Sei troppo pieno di te,e questo spesso ti porta ad andare oltre...troppo oltre!Fai troppi riferimenti a persone e situazioni,poi fai come cazzo ti pare,non mi sei  simpatico,e simy può testimoniare... ti ho pesato da subito,ti piace ostentare e millantare,ma sono affari tuoi,io ti dico che quelli come te prima o poi per stupidità si cacciano in situazioni più grandi di loro,e ti assicuro che è quello che hai fatto con me,ringrazia simona,ma sentitamente...!!


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No no credici...ti credo....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nel senso che ci credi che ci crede?
:rotfl:

concordo


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No no credici...ti credo....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Conte cosa c'entra libretto e patente?per chi mi hai preso?Stai sbagliando e di grosso...ma continua pure...!


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello mio,se continui così l'idea che dai è quella opposta...!Sembri invasato,parli di nemici di amici ma ti rendi conto siamo su un forum?Non ti respinge nessuno?questo è quello che affermi tu,insomma cheater,credo che a nessuno interessi questo tipo di informazione,tu vieni qui ad autoincensarti,ci racconti che vai sui giornali e tanto altro!Chi ricopre ruoli di una certa importanza non ha bisogno di farlo, ti assicuro,anzi, ha tutto l'interesse a passare da umile postino...!Adesso è stato un bene che non ti sei presentato il 5 ottobre,credimi,perchè senza alzare le mani ti avrei fatto capire i rischi che corri a scrivere certe spacconate su un forum dove può leggere chiunque!Sei troppo pieno di te,e questo spesso ti porta ad andare oltre...troppo oltre!Fai troppi riferimenti a persone e situazioni,poi fai come cazzo ti pare,non mi sei  simpatico,e simy può testimoniare... ti ho pesato da subito,ti piace ostentare e millantare,ma sono affari tuoi,io ti dico che quelli come te prima o poi per stupidità si cacciano in situazioni più grandi di loro,e ti assicuro che è quello che hai fatto con me,ringrazia simona,ma sentitamente...!!



Madonna (cit)


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna (cit)


Hai ancora l'embolo in corso?:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si in effetti ho talento,anche io avevo scritto che non si sarebbe mai presentato,insomma cheater sappiamo bene come agisce!


rimane comunque il fatto che "se vuoi" puoi benissimo scendere tu...
dove sta scritto che devo salire per forza io??? 

o forse tu agisci come e peggio di me???

scendi, ti aspetto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte cosa c'entra libretto e patente?per chi mi hai preso?Stai sbagliando e di grosso...ma continua pure...!


Esattamente come te...
Anch'io ho tutto il diritto
di rappresentarmi gli utenti di questo forum

Così come

Mi appaiono...

E non ho nessuna necessità di cambiare idea od opinione...

Così come tu

Ti ostini a dipingere le persone qui dentro

Nella maniera che pare a te...

E se the cheater ci casca nel tuo giochino...

COmincia la giostra....

At capì?

Quinti

At salut...oscurin napoletan...

Non mi cucchi...:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rimane comunque il fatto che "se vuoi" puoi benissimo scendere tu...
> dove sta scritto che devo salire per forza io???
> 
> o forse tu agisci come e peggio di me???
> ...


Uffi ti stai avvilupando alla giostra...
Lassa perdere le cose passate....


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ancora l'embolo in corso?:rotfl:



arf arf


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> rimane comunque il fatto che "se vuoi" puoi benissimo scendere tu...
> dove sta scritto che devo salire per forza io???
> 
> o forse tu agisci come e peggio di me???
> ...


Fino a prova contraria certe minacce le hai fatte tu,poi se vuoi continuare a litigare fai pure,ma io non  ho interesse a farlo!:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino a prova contraria certe minacce le hai fatte tu,poi se vuoi continuare a litigare fai pure,*ma io non ho interesse a farlo*!:up:



grazie


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Arf*



Tebe ha detto:


> arf arf


Dai a 45 anni potresti fare di più non credi?


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino a prova contraria certe minacce le hai fatte tu,poi se vuoi continuare a litigare fai pure,ma io non  ho interesse a farlo!:up:



santo subito!
santo Arf!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello mio,se continui così l'idea che dai è quella opposta...!Sembri invasato,parli di nemici di amici ma ti rendi conto siamo su un forum?Non ti respinge nessuno?questo è quello che affermi tu,insomma cheater,credo che a nessuno interessi questo tipo di informazione,tu vieni qui ad autoincensarti,ci racconti che vai sui giornali e tanto altro!Chi ricopre ruoli di una certa importanza non ha bisogno di farlo, ti assicuro,anzi, ha tutto l'interesse a passare da umile postino...!Adesso è stato un bene che non ti sei presentato il 5 ottobre,credimi,perchè senza alzare le mani ti avrei fatto capire i rischi che corri a scrivere certe spacconate su un forum dove può leggere chiunque!Sei troppo pieno di te,e questo spesso ti porta ad andare oltre...troppo oltre!Fai troppi riferimenti a persone e situazioni,poi fai come cazzo ti pare,non mi sei  simpatico,e simy può testimoniare... ti ho pesato da subito,ti piace ostentare e millantare,ma sono affari tuoi,io ti dico che quelli come te prima o poi per stupidità si cacciano in situazioni più grandi di loro,e ti assicuro che è quello che hai fatto con me,ringrazia simona,ma sentitamente...!!


grazie simona 

comunque si, quelli come me spesso si cacciano in affari più grandi di loro...ma non è detto che non riescano a cavarsela benissimo...a me capita di continuo 

invece quelli come te...
...un domani, non se li ricorderà nessuno...


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> grazie


Si,ma sarà anche lui animato da buoni propositi?


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai a 45 anni potresti fare di più non credi?


arf e groarrr ?

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, no!

Arf arf


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma sarà anche lui animato da buoni propositi?


tu fallo per me, per favore


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino a prova contraria certe minacce le hai fatte tu,poi se vuoi continuare a litigare fai pure,ma io non  ho interesse a farlo!:up:


non sto ne ltigando ne minacciando...per me è conversazione...anche folkloristica e ragionata visto che tu sei quello dell "litigio style"...


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> grazie simona
> 
> comunque si, quelli come me spesso si cacciano in affari più grandi di loro...ma non è detto che non riescano a cavarsela benissimo...a me capita di continuo
> 
> ...


Benissimo,non mi interessa esser ricordato da te o da voi,cavartela benissimo?sei stato fortunato,adesso la persona intelligente capisce la fortuna e non va oltre,la persona stupida pensa di esser furbo e non fortunato e si fa male,non abusare della fortuna!:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Chaeter*



The Cheater ha detto:


> non sto ne ltigando ne minacciando...per me è conversazione...anche folkloristica e ragionata visto che tu sei quello dell "litigio style"...


Si,questo puoi anche riconoscermelo o no?il livello qui è scadentissimo...!:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Chaetar*



oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo,non mi interessa esser ricordato da te o da voi,cavartela benissimo?sei stato fortunato,adesso la persona intelligente capisce la fortuna e non va oltre,la persona stupida pensa di esser furbo e non fortunato e si fa male,non abusare della fortuna!:up:


E per fortuna, non mi riferisco a me,non son tipo da spacconate,mi riferisco ai tuoi trascorsi dirigenziali...!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo,non mi interessa esser ricordato da te o da voi,cavartela benissimo?sei stato fortunato,adesso la persona intelligente capisce la fortuna e non va oltre,la persona stupida pensa di esser furbo e non fortunato e si fa male,non abusare della fortuna!:up:


no no, ho sempre coltivato la mia fortuna...io sono l'uomo più fortunato del mondo, lo dico da sempre e lo ribadisco

ma non confondere la fortuna con "le botte di culo"...


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

ma dove andate...simy e chiara?
senza di voi si perderebbe molto.
forse me ne vado io, anzi no


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E per fortuna, non mi riferisco a me,non son tipo da spacconate,mi riferisco ai tuoi trascorsi dirigenziali...!:up:


vedi dove ti porta la tua "fame" di lite???
a prendere per il kulo anche per delle scemenze

secondo te se volevo raccontare una balla parlavo di una tristissima squadretta di eccellenza di provincia siciliana??? squattrinata e senza prospettive??? dove io ero UN SOCIO e manco il proprietario???
e dove un mafiosetto scarso ma comunque pericoloso viene a rompere i coglioni facendo lo spaccone???

cioè...un cazzaro ti parla di società di B, che punta in alto...io sono il presidente ecc...e totò riina in persona mi ha ostacolato...

perchè non ti fai una camomilla??? una dopo i pasti per almeno un mese...


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> no no, ho sempre coltivato la mia fortuna...io sono l'uomo più fortunato del mondo, lo dico da sempre e lo ribadisco
> 
> ma non confondere la fortuna con "le botte di culo"...


Dai cheater,io sono quello che pensava di esser furbo invece era fortunatissimo....


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> vedi dove ti porta la tua "fame" di lite???
> a prendere per il kulo anche per delle scemenze
> 
> secondo te se volevo raccontare una balla parlavo di una tristissima squadretta di eccellenza di provincia siciliana??? squattrinata e senza prospettive??? dove io ero UN SOCIO e manco il proprietario???
> ...


Sei prevenuto,sono serio,è vero che ti sfottevo,ma adesso sono serio,in quel post hai fatto troppi riferimenti,si poteva risalire alla tua persona,miii sei tremendo!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Trebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> arf e groarrr ?
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, no!
> 
> Arf arf


45 anni.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 45 anni.....!:rotfl:


super arf!


----------



## Gian (7 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai super ragione.


grazie Brunetta!
Almeno una persona gli ha dato una scorsa a quel "papiello"


io conosco due amici, ma amici amiconi....da anni e anni..
che si sono LITIGATI MALAMENTE PER UNA FRASE SU FACEBOOK.

Una sola frase....e si è rotta l'amicizia.
Sto parlando di gente che si conosceva da anni e anni
stiamo attenti alla pericolosità di questo mezzo ma soprattutto al MODO
in cui lo si usa.


----------



## The Cheater (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei prevenuto,sono serio,è vero che ti sfottevo,ma adesso sono serio,in quel post hai fatto troppi riferimenti,si poteva risalire alla tua persona,miii sei tremendo!!


ma sai...l'unica cosa alla quale tengo è evitare che mia moglie sappia che ho raccontato su un forum della mia storia con l'americana...null'altro...
sa tutto, sa come è andata...ma immagino le darebbe fastidio leggere...

per il resto, si tendo a curare la privacy...ma non ho segreti particolari da nascondere...
...non ho amanti in corso o affari loschi da gestire che potrebbero sputtanarmi...

far sapere che scrivo su un forum del genere??? credo stupirebbe meno della metà di quanto farebbe sapere di tanta gente che passa ore su youporn...
io lavoro, viaggio, gestisco, studio ecc...e riesco anche a trovare spazio per forum come questo o di natura calcistica, oppure facebook, whatsapp, istagram ecc..tra pc e iphone non perdo nulla...

che poi chi potrebbe/dovrebbe risalire alla mia persona??? e perchè??? a che scopo??? cattiveria gratuita, contro la quale non ci sono tutele che tengono...


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove andate...simy e chiara?
> senza di voi si perderebbe molto.
> forse me ne vado io, anzi no




ieri qualcosa l'avevo capita...oggi mi sono persa di nuovo...
cazzarola come scrivono veloce...


caffè?

donna puntigliosa?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ieri qualcosa l'avevo capita...oggi mi sono persa di nuovo...
> cazzarola come scrivono veloce...
> 
> 
> ...



Se scrivi qualche parolaccia, una minaccia, un'insulto, insomma qualcosa che non è tema con il forum e per il semplice gusto di offendere, qualcuno/a ti risponde.

Minerva non è a te il messaggio, ma ho soltanto preso spunto.....

Io un caffè lo berrei.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se scrivi qualche parolaccia, una minaccia, un'insulto, insomma qualcosa che non è tema con il forum e per il semplice gusto di offendere, qualcuno/a ti risponde.
> 
> Minerva non è a te il messaggio, ma ho soltanto preso spunto.....
> 
> Io un caffè lo berrei.



va beh allora io ti porto il caffè...alle broiches ci pensi tu?
con miele grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> va beh allora io ti porto il caffè...alle broiches ci pensi tu?
> con miele grazie.



 E poi dicono tirchio a me! e la madonna!! 

Ok ok porto le brioches io ed il caffè anche. 


brioches..... broiches.... bruiches..


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Ma*



Tebe ha detto:


> super arf!


45 o 46?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 45 o 46?:rotfl:










arf!


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> arf!




ma dove le trovi???

le voglio pure io....


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma dove le trovi???
> 
> le voglio pure io....



le cerco random sul momento.
Secondo ispirazione!
O richiesta vedi Millepensieri e Annablume. E anche Passante. No, passante non l'ha chiesta l'ho trovata per caso.
Sono la spacciatrice ufficiale di faccine del forum!


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ieri qualcosa l'avevo capita...oggi mi sono persa di nuovo...
> cazzarola come scrivono veloce...
> 
> 
> ...


un  piatto di pasta alla norma, grazie:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un  piatto di *pasta alla norma*, grazie:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>




io le adoro...in tutti i modi.....


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un piatto di pasta alla norma, grazie:singleeye:



Che bontà.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io le adoro...in tutti i modi.....


ancora non sono pronte?:unhappy:
sei tutta chiacchere e distintivo.
che da quando ho saputo che hai solo 33 anni già mi girano, almeno un piattino di pasta, che ci vuole?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora non sono pronte?:unhappy:
> sei tutta chiacchere e distintivo.
> che da quando ho saputo che hai solo 33 anni già mi girano, almeno un piattino di pasta, che ci vuole?


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


bbbone.che non si avvicini joey che stavolta mordo davvero, anzi ringhio


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

avete un antiemetico per tebe?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>





ok ok ABBIAMO CAPITO....


come stai messa con i peperoni?


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ok ok ABBIAMO CAPITO....
> 
> 
> come stai messa con i *peperoni?*


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>




ebeh....


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


sono m*U*ortali le melanzane, cazzo


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> sono m*U*ortali le melanzane, cazzo


mi viene in mente

pennette melanzane e pesc*I*e spada


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi viene in mente
> 
> pennette melanzane e pesc*I*e spada


ma l'acqua delle melanzane è tossica
come l'acqua che c'è nel sacchettino delle fave
e si dice nelle confezioni delle mozzarelle

acqua tossica,
acqua tossica everywhere


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi viene in mente
> 
> pennette *melanzane* e pesc*I*e spada


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> sono m*U*ortali le melanzane, cazzo


----------



## Zod (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, così magari sto forum diventa pure un mortorio. Bella lì, la genialata del giorno.


Questo é tiro al pellicano!! 

Io penso che leggendo gli interventi qui sopra, di alcuni, tante persone si siano poste la stessa identica medesima domanda: ma non c'avete mai un cazzo da fare? 

Non pensi che un thread che arriva in 3 giorni oltre i 100 post scoraggi chiunque a leggerlo? Fatevi una chat...non é mica il vostro palcoscenico questo...

S*B


----------



## Hellseven (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pacifica convivenza? Ma quale? Da dove vieni, da Marte? Quale pacifica convivenza che Alex gettava fango sul forum intero da ANNI, che si parla di Ere Glaciali, che Oscuro fa almeno tre polemiche al giorno, che Stermy sta sempre a ridere, ma più che altro che gente che si presume abbia un'età mi vuole pure spaccare la faccia tipo te, che non sei buono manco a soffiarti il naso. Su eh. Ma veramente.


Sei intelligente, colto, carismatico - quando vuoi esserlo - e quando sei in vena è un piacere leggerti. Hai anche un bel senso dell'humour il che fa di te un interlocutore ancora più piacevole: cosa ci vuole a dire una parolina offensiva di meno anche quando si è preda di sdegno e rabbia? 
Quanto poi al fatto che tu possa essere polemico ed anche freddo e impietoso nei ragionamenti - sino ad irritare il tuo contraddittore che si trova a disagio e messo con le spalle al muro - questo secondo me è assolutamente legittimo: chi è in un "foro" nel senso latino del termine ci sta per confrontarsi e se il proprio ragionamento si rivela soccombente rispetto a quello dell'altro, se ne deve prendere atto e non sentirsi sminuiti o offesi. 
Ma tutto ciò può essere fatto e forse dovrebbe essere fatto con garbo o quanto meno senza insulti. Soprattutto da chi ha gli strumenti culturali ed intellettivi per poterlo fare.
Personalmente puoi continuare se lo vorrai ad essere sprezzante con me perché la cosa non mi offende affatto: conosco i miei molti  limiti ed i miei pochi pregi per cui il tuo giudizio se gratuito mi potrà ferire ma se espresso con obiettività sarà da me consoderato e ponderato.
E' un peccato che rovini grandi potenzialità con dei modi (talvolta irragionevolmente) franchi e diretti. Non tutti sono pronti per questo. E non a torto. Alla fin fine si chiede solo ad un Maschio Dominante Alfa di accontentarsi di vincere senza bisogno di stravincere: lascia un minimo di speranza e riconosci un qualche valore anche a chi Alfa non è o non vuole esserlo. O no? :up: Dai che il tuo contributo è importante: lo dico davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Questo é tiro al pellicano!!
> 
> Io penso che leggendo gli interventi qui sopra, di alcuni, tante persone si siano poste la stessa identica medesima domanda: ma non c'avete mai un cazzo da fare?
> 
> ...


Si ma che te frega eh?
Non ti piace un 3d non leggerlo no?
Fai come me no?
Lo salti via a piè pari e che problema c'è?

Invece magari per altre persone è interessante leggerlo no?

Come dirti....
[video=youtube;x9FMW1jAuPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9FMW1jAuPY[/video]


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sei intelligente, colto, carismatico - quando vuoi esserlo - e quando sei in vena è un piacere leggerti. Hai anche un bel senso dell'humour il che fa di te un interlocutore ancora più piacevole: cosa ci vuole a dire una parolina offensiva di meno anche quando si è preda di sdegno e rabbia?
> Quanto poi al fatto che tu possa essere polemico ed anche freddo e impietoso nei ragionamenti - sino ad irritare il tuo contraddittore che si trova a disagio e messo con le spalle al muro - questo secondo me è assolutamente legittimo: chi è in un "foro" nel senso latino del termine ci sta per confrontarsi e se il proprio ragionamento si rivela soccombente rispetto a quello dell'altro, se ne deve prendere atto e non sentirsi sminuiti o offesi.
> Ma tutto ciò può essere fatto e forse dovrebbe essere fatto con garbo o quanto meno senza insulti. Soprattutto da chi ha gli strumenti culturali ed intellettivi per poterlo fare.
> Personalmente puoi continuare se lo vorrai ad essere sprezzante con me perché la cosa non mi offende affatto: conosco i miei molti  limiti ed i miei pochi pregi per cui il tuo giudizio se gratuito mi potrà ferire ma se espresso con obiettività sarà da me consoderato e ponderato.
> E' un peccato che rovini grandi potenzialità con dei modi (talvolta irragionevolmente) franchi e diretti. Non tutti sono pronti per questo. E non a torto. Alla fin fine si chiede solo ad un Maschio Dominante Alfa di accontentarsi di vincere senza bisogno di stravincere: lascia un minimo di speranza e riconosci un qualche valore anche a chi Alfa non è o non vuole esserlo. O no? :up: Dai che il tuo contributo è importante: lo dico davvero.


verde


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> verde


No guarda non per fare il saccente puntiglioso...
o il conte sulla gnocca...

Ma la moderazione è anonima...

E questi giochini acchiappa smeraldi

Non sono decorosi....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Protesterò con l'amministrazione reverendissima
di questo forum, personalmente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( e non mi ascolterà)


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

*L7*

ho letto, si vede che lo stimi, forse lo conosci più di me o hai la capacità di cernere le cose che scrive. Io purtroppo l'ho conosciuto appena, e sin dall'inizio, a pelle, non ci siamo piaciuti, così ho evitato il suo confronto, proprio per evitare stupide chiacchiere, almeno da parte mia.

 Penso, sinceramente, che le tue parole siano gettate al vento,  non credo che J.B. cambi, prorpio perchè deve dimostarere a se stesso, ma soprattutto agli altri di essere un maschio dominante alfa.


ma questa è solo la mia opinabile opinione.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ho letto, si vede che lo stimi, forse lo conosci più di me o hai la capacità di cernere le cose che scrive. Io purtroppo l'ho conosciuto appena, e sin dall'inizio, a pelle, non ci siamo piaciuti, così ho evitato il suo confronto, proprio per evitare stupide chiacchiere, almeno da parte mia.
> 
> Penso, sinceramente, che le tue parole siano gettate al vento,  non credo che J.B. cambi, prorpio perchè deve dimostarere a se stesso, ma soprattutto agli altri di essere un maschio dominante alfa.
> 
> ...


Si...e tornando in topic...

Come scindere le due cose..
Piacersi
ed evitare le stupide chiacchere?


----------



## Zod (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma che te frega eh?
> Non ti piace un 3d non leggerlo no?
> Fai come me no?
> Lo salti via a piè pari e che problema c'è?
> ...


Volevo solo evidenziare la contraddizione insita nel tenere fuori gli anonimi ma lasciare che utenti registrati usino il forum come una chat. I primi li ignoro senza problemi, l'overposting dei secondi invece mi impedisce, per questioni di tempo e tedio, di partecipare ai thread.

Ma é solo la mia opinione, sto bene anche senza tradimento.net.

S*B


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figurati, come spesso ho scritto, gli altri leggono. Prendo appunti sul fatto che io non capisca nulla.
> Come prendo appunti che scodinzolo, che sono una macchietta.
> 
> Sul primo punto ci penserò bene, nel secondo punto voglio qua commentare. *Non capisco nulla e sono una macchietta mi sembrano degli insulti, o sbaglio*?
> ...


Beh, macchietta non è un complimento di sicuro, ma non mi pare mortale. "Non capisci nulla" non è assolutamente un'offesa, è l'opinione che di te ha Joey in questo contesto. Valida quanto "Ma sei intelligentissimo! E scrivi da dio, meglio di Petrarca". A te la prima non piace, ma sono legittimissime entrambe. IMHO.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Volevo solo evidenziare la contraddizione insita nel tenere fuori gli anonimi ma lasciare che utenti registrati usino il forum come una chat. I primi li ignoro senza problemi, l'overposting dei secondi invece mi impedisce, per questioni di tempo e tedio, di partecipare ai thread.
> 
> Ma é solo la mia opinione, sto bene anche senza tradimento.net.
> 
> S*B


*

A me non sembra sbagliato come spunto di riflessione,
ma mi sembrava che l'Admin parlasse (nel thread delle buone nuove, se non erro)
di integrare una sorta di chat nel forum.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sei intelligente, colto, carismatico - quando vuoi esserlo - e quando sei in vena è un piacere leggerti. Hai anche un bel senso dell'humour il che fa di te un interlocutore ancora più piacevole: cosa ci vuole a dire una parolina offensiva di meno anche quando si è preda di sdegno e rabbia?
> Quanto poi al fatto che tu possa essere polemico ed anche freddo e impietoso nei ragionamenti - sino ad irritare il tuo contraddittore che si trova a disagio e messo con le spalle al muro - questo secondo me è assolutamente legittimo: chi è in un "foro" nel senso latino del termine ci sta per confrontarsi e se il proprio ragionamento si rivela soccombente rispetto a quello dell'altro, se ne deve prendere atto e non sentirsi sminuiti o offesi.
> Ma tutto ciò può essere fatto e forse dovrebbe essere fatto con garbo o quanto meno senza insulti. Soprattutto da chi ha gli strumenti culturali ed intellettivi per poterlo fare.
> Personalmente puoi continuare se lo vorrai ad essere sprezzante con me perché la cosa non mi offende affatto: conosco i miei molti  limiti ed i miei pochi pregi per cui il tuo giudizio se gratuito mi potrà ferire ma se espresso con obiettività sarà da me consoderato e ponderato.
> E' un peccato che rovini grandi potenzialità con dei modi (talvolta irragionevolmente) franchi e diretti. Non tutti sono pronti per questo. E non a torto. Alla fin fine si chiede solo ad un Maschio Dominante Alfa di accontentarsi di vincere senza bisogno di stravincere: lascia un minimo di speranza e riconosci un qualche valore anche a chi Alfa non è o non vuole esserlo. O no? :up: Dai che il tuo contributo è importante: lo dico davvero.



Ora non posso, ma ti devo uno smeraldo, da dare proprio volentieri. :smile:


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *
> 
> A me non sembra sbagliato come spunto di riflessione,
> ma mi sembrava che *l'Admin parlasse (nel thread delle buone nuove, se non erro)
> di integrare una sorta di chat nel forum*.


si esatto e non sarebbe male.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2012)

ho trovato la fotografia mia da regalare a joey


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beh, macchietta non è un complimento di sicuro, ma non mi pare mortale. "Non capisci nulla" non è assolutamente un'offesa, è l'opinione che di te ha Joey in questo contesto. Valida quanto "Ma sei intelligentissimo! E scrivi da dio, meglio di Petrarca". A te la prima non piace, ma sono legittimissime entrambe. IMHO.


AnnaBlume, lo so che non mi permetteresti, ma siamo in un forum e me lo permetto. Fai conto che ti sono vicino, e ti faccio una carezza sul viso, guardandoti ti dico, vatti a rileggere il tutto, non commentare solo quello che diventa fazione, ( e dire che sei appena entrata eh! ) ripeto leggiti tutto e capirai che le mie scritte erano chiare palesi ed atte a far capire a joey che egli è simpatico, dice a volte cose giuste, ma che deve darsi una regolata nei termini. 

Un volta scritto questo, nonostante io sia molto scarso a scrivere, ti assicuro che è evidente quello che era il mio messaggio. Quindi evita di scrivere e sembrare anche tu di fazione, o lo sei ? Perchè altrimenti il discorso appena fatto lo cestiniamo.

Evito di trovare epiteti nei tuoi riguardi, sarebbero soltanto degli esempi stupidi, talvolta però non scritti ed usando la fantasia, una donna come te, magari ci arriva lo stesso, sei molto intelligente no?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> si esatto e non sarebbe male.



secondo me una chat sarebbe caotica...e poi per interagine primavamente con qualche utente ci sono gli mp.

il sistema del forum secondo me non va toccato, va bene così.

per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo me una chat sarebbe caotica...e poi per interagine primavamente con qualche utente ci sono gli mp.
> 
> il sistema del forum secondo me non va toccato, va bene così.
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda



i pm sono messaggi personali. la chat no. 
 nel forum, aprendo un 3D bisognerebbe restare in tema esponendo le proprie idee e non scambiarsi appunto "pm" con altri utenti.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> i pm sono messaggi personali. la chat no.
> nel forum, aprendo un 3D bisognerebbe restare in tema esponendo le proprie idee e non scambiarsi appunto "pm" con altri utenti.



Io ho appena mandato un P.M molto colto ad Annuccia. colto colto e pieno di significato, e trattava il tema trattato ora.  minchia.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> i pm sono messaggi personali. la chat no.
> nel forum, aprendo un 3D bisognerebbe restare in tema esponendo le proprie idee e non scambiarsi appunto "pm" con altri utenti.



ma hai idea del casino..non si capirebbe un tubo...
tutti a scrivere e inviare alla velocità della luce..non è meglio scrivere, rispondere e vabeh anche insultarsi così..?

e poi la chat prevede delle stanze private...e per quello esistono gli mp...

e poi se tutti ci trasferissimo in chat chi starebbe qua?
senti a me


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho appena mandato un P.M molto colto ad Annuccia. colto colto e pieno di significato, e trattava il tema trattato ora.  minchia.




volgio le prove!


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ho letto, si vede che lo stimi, forse lo conosci più di me o hai la capacità di cernere le cose che scrive. Io purtroppo l'ho conosciuto appena, e sin dall'inizio, a pelle, non ci siamo piaciuti, così ho evitato il suo confronto, proprio per evitare stupide chiacchiere, almeno da parte mia.
> 
> Penso, sinceramente, che le tue parole siano gettate al vento,  non credo che J.B. cambi, prorpio perchè deve dimostarere a se stesso, ma soprattutto agli altri di essere un maschio dominante alfa.
> 
> ...


Le persone intelligenti sanno fare "passi indietro", che non sono passi indietro, ma avanti.
E reputo joey intelligente.
Questi che stai leggendo non sono i suoi modi soliti. E' sempre stato ruvido, ma mai così.
L'ha scritto lui stesso. Si è scartavetrato i coglioni e lo capisco anche se non capisco il carico di "insulti", ma che qui si sprecano.
Poi io ho un altro modo dal suo di interagire, ma...
Ognuno ha i suoi limiti


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho trovato la fotografia mia da regalare a joey   View attachment 6088



ahahahah

sul commmodino di J.:rofl:


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Le persone intelligenti sanno fare "passi indietro", che non sono passi indietro, ma avanti.     VERISSIMO
> *E reputo joey intelligente.
> Questi che stai leggendo non sono i suoi modi soliti. E' sempre stato ruvido, ma mai così.
> L'ha scritto lui stesso. Si è scartavetrato i coglioni e lo capisco anche se non capisco il carico di "insulti", ma che qui si sprecano.
> ...


mon amour,
se si è scartavetrato può anche non continuare a scartavetrare. anche tu come L7 lo apprezzi e ribadisco, sicuramente l'ho conosciuo poco e male. Io non ho nulla con lui, del suo comportamento sono cazzi suoi,  è  grande e vaccinato. 

Inoltre non mi piace giudicare altri quando questi non possono replicare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AnnaBlume, lo so che non mi permetteresti, ma siamo in un forum e me lo permetto. Fai conto che ti sono vicino, e ti faccio una carezza sul viso, guardandoti ti dico, vatti a rileggere il tutto, non commentare solo quello che diventa fazione, ( e dire che sei appena entrata eh! ) ripeto leggiti tutto e capirai che le mie scritte erano chiare palesi ed atte a far capire a joey che egli è simpatico, dice a volte cose giuste, ma che deve darsi una regolata nei termini.
> 
> Un volta scritto questo, nonostante io sia molto scarso a scrivere, ti assicuro che è evidente quello che era il mio messaggio. Quindi evita di scrivere e sembrare anche tu di fazione, o lo sei ? Perchè altrimenti il discorso appena fatto lo cestiniamo.
> 
> Evito di trovare epiteti nei tuoi riguardi, sarebbero soltanto degli esempi stupidi, talvolta però non scritti ed usando la fantasia, una donna come te, magari ci arriva lo stesso, sei molto intelligente no?



Io ho solo risposto alla tua domanda, se le due espressioni di Joey fossero insulti. E ho detto che almeno una no, non lo è assolutamente, secondo me. Nessun epiteto da dare o da ricevere: ho solo dato una risposta. Poi, sull'adagio che sembra girare qui, quello cioè che per rispondere ci voglia un'anzianità di 5000 posts o anni di onorato servizio, ho già detto: "ma non ci crederete mica sul serio!?!?!" Riguardo al nonnismo, ricordi? Poi, di nuovo: perché mai dovrei evitare di scrivere? Perché ad alcuni sembrerei faziosa? Come già detto, rappresento a malapena me stessa. Ok, faccio fazione a me, se preferisci, e la accendiamo :smile:. Sul cestinare, che vuoi che ti dica? Ognuno è libero di leggere o approvare o disapprovare o ignorare...insomma, come direbbe qualcuno: "scialli!" Non è certo il mio intervento banalissimo ad invalidare un discorso, no?

Ultimo, riassumendo, io non ho detto che non capisci niente, né di quel che leggi né di quel che scrivi. Ho solo detto che secondo me quella di Joey non è un'offesa ma un'opinione, dunque perfettamente legittima. Tutto qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza contare, che non sei mica adatto a fare quello coi poteri. Hai troppi dissapori con utenti vari per essere obiettivo, hai troppo lo scazzo facile. Se li devi avere tu, è meglio che non li abbia nessuno. Senza offesa, amico blasonato.


conte non ha nessun potere diverso di altri utenti nel forum. però gli piace farlo credere


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Dicembre 2012)

Riporto il contenuto di un manoscritto trovato in una bottiglia, dai toni del quale mi dissocio con forza:

_Siete però una manica di teste di cazzo in sto forum...
Perchè, parliamoci chiaro, vi lamentate dei cazzoni e dei cagacazzi e siete più cazzoni e cagacazzi di loro!
Almeno un po' di anni fa se facevi na battuta stronza a qualche babbiona ti prendevi na sfilza di calci in culo che non ti sedevi più per un mese, e lo so anch'io ch'era una puttanata spaziale e si esagerava per nulla, mi sono pure beccato una sospensione di una settimana, no, cioè, una settimana, per un messaggino in cui, udite udite, c'era scritta la parola osteoporosi!
Ah, sì, non m'hanno risparmiato neppure le romanzine in pubblico e privato su quanto fossi "sgradevole" e "disturbante"!
Allora però cagare il cazzo alla gente era una bella conquista, mentre oggi lo fa anche chi non riesce a farsi na raspa di mancina...
Se qui dentro vi sembra una fogna piena di stronzi è solo perchè, evidentemente, finora avete vissuto con la testa in un sacchetto del rusco e scambiate il gatto rognoso del vicino per una tigre dai denti a sciabola...
E giù di strizza di culo quando sentite 'miaooooo...'

In altri forum vi tirano merda a secchiate così, tanto per salutarvi, la tirano a voi ed a tutta la vostra settima generazione.
Gente che staccargli la testa e ficcargliela in culo non gli cambieresti neanche la pettinatura, ti mette la sabbia nelle mutande prima di farti il culetto nuovo nuovo solo perchè gli hai fatto notare, gentilemente eh, che tu la pensi diversamente da loro sul fatto che tua madre pratichi o meno il mestiere più vecchio del mondo...
Ma certi forum sono belli appunto per questo!
Sarà che in quelli di gente con l'osteoporosi non ce ne gira mica tanta e se si fanno inculare da qualcuno, mica te lo vengono a dire se è uno del forum o meno, o -se anche te lo volessero dire- a nessuno fotterebbe un cazzo storto, ma là non gliene più fregare di meno neppure se qualche foglio di troia col cazzetto in mano si fa le seghe nel panino mentre ti offende e dice che non vali un cazzo.
Primo perchè ha ragione.
Secondo perchè non vale un cazzo neppure lui.

E invece qua tutte ste merde vomitate a lamentarsi dei modi 'ruvidi', ma andassero a prendere i cazzi ruvidi dove dico io.
Perchè se non sanno rispondere alla merda con la merda, che cazzo entrano nel letamaio a fare?

Fév dàr in tal cùl aldamarié!
Inculév!

_


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Questo é tiro al pellicano!!
> 
> Io penso che leggendo gli interventi qui sopra, di alcuni, tante persone si siano poste la stessa identica medesima domanda: ma non c'avete mai un cazzo da fare?
> 
> ...


Io penso che questo capiti in ogni forum frequentato, più o meno. Se vuoi che sia frequentato. Perchè se l'idea di trovare thread di una o due pagine che si aggiornano ogni morte di papa per te è utile, allora mi sa che è meglio che la baracca qui non la faccia andare avanti tu.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> conte non ha nessun potere diverso di altri utenti nel forum. però gli piace farlo credere



sei sicuro???:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sei intelligente, colto, carismatico - quando vuoi esserlo - e quando sei in vena è un piacere leggerti. Hai anche un bel senso dell'humour il che fa di te un interlocutore ancora più piacevole: cosa ci vuole a dire una parolina offensiva di meno anche quando si è preda di sdegno e rabbia?
> Quanto poi al fatto che tu possa essere polemico ed anche freddo e impietoso nei ragionamenti - sino ad irritare il tuo contraddittore che si trova a disagio e messo con le spalle al muro - questo secondo me è assolutamente legittimo: chi è in un "foro" nel senso latino del termine ci sta per confrontarsi e se il proprio ragionamento si rivela soccombente rispetto a quello dell'altro, se ne deve prendere atto e non sentirsi sminuiti o offesi.
> Ma tutto ciò può essere fatto e forse dovrebbe essere fatto con garbo o quanto meno senza insulti. Soprattutto da chi ha gli strumenti culturali ed intellettivi per poterlo fare.
> Personalmente puoi continuare se lo vorrai ad essere sprezzante con me perché la cosa non mi offende affatto: conosco i miei molti limiti ed i miei pochi pregi per cui il tuo giudizio se gratuito mi potrà ferire ma se espresso con obiettività sarà da me consoderato e ponderato.
> E' un peccato che rovini grandi potenzialità con dei modi (talvolta irragionevolmente) franchi e diretti. Non tutti sono pronti per questo. E non a torto. Alla fin fine si chiede solo ad un Maschio Dominante Alfa di accontentarsi di vincere senza bisogno di stravincere: lascia un minimo di speranza e riconosci un qualche valore anche a chi Alfa non è o non vuole esserlo. O no? :up: Dai che il tuo contributo è importante: lo dico davvero.


Io sono un mucchio di caratteri buttati su uno schermo. Niente di più, niente di meno. Se qualcuno quando legge lo desse per scontato, non solo me ma in generale, saremmo tutti più felici.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> conte non ha nessun potere diverso di altri utenti nel forum. però gli piace farlo credere


Posso chiederti chi ha cancellato l'ultimo post di minacce di Angelo, ieri sera? Perchè non lo trovo. Sei stato tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho trovato la fotografia mia da regalare a joey View attachment 6088



Bona. Che topa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti chi ha cancellato l'ultimo post di minacce di Angelo, ieri sera? Perchè non lo trovo. Sei stato tu?


Sì, sono tutti in archivio.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, sono tutti in archivio.


Bene, ed è raggiungibile quest'archivio?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Volevo solo evidenziare la contraddizione insita nel tenere fuori gli anonimi ma lasciare che utenti registrati usino il forum come una chat. I primi li ignoro senza problemi, l'overposting dei secondi invece mi impedisce, per questioni di tempo e tedio, di partecipare ai thread.
> 
> Ma é solo la mia opinione, sto bene anche senza tradimento.net.
> 
> S*B


Eh la madonna...
Esageri...
Ma in parte ti do ragione...
Perchè sta storia della chat era tipica anche del vecchio forum...

Sai cosa c'è a mio avviso?

La grossolaneria, l'indelicatezza, la volgarità di quelli che si conoscono tra loro, di postare qui i cazzi loro extra forum...

Ma a quanto pare tutta sta roba si è ritorta contro di loro...
E che ora la famigliola felice si scanni pure tra di essa...

Hai ragione...

Ma se osservi lo usano come chat privata in pochi...

E molti 3d invece vivono di luce propria...

Credimi una volta era peggio...

E se non mi credi leggi indietro nel tempo e fatti la tua opinione...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene, ed è raggiungibile quest'archivio?


a me sì. di seguito a ciò che avevo letto, ho chiuso il forum agli ospiti. non importa a chi sono stati rivolti minacce e insulti, ma come. i miei filtri hanno bisogno di una disintasatura approfondita, non so te. non ho più voglia leggere @millenick e suoi imitatori.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei sicuro???:smile:


Volete stare zitti eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Il conte è subdolo...e intortatore...ok?
Lusinga e poi te frega


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Volevo solo evidenziare la contraddizione insita nel tenere fuori gli anonimi ma lasciare che utenti registrati usino il forum come una chat. I primi li ignoro senza problemi, l'overposting dei secondi invece mi impedisce, per questioni di tempo e tedio, di partecipare ai thread.
> 
> Ma é solo la mia opinione, sto bene anche senza tradimento.net.
> 
> S*B


per il problema della chat avevamo provato diverse cose, ma senza successo. ora sto lavorando (molto lentamente) a un progetto che dovrebbe permettere di usare una sezione del forum come chat e zona di botta e risposta, dove però, a differenza delle chat normali, si legge e scrive anche normalmente. perché a me le chat proprio non piacciono. ma mi rendo conto che per una discussione live sul più o meno dell'ultimo pettegolezzo o anche semplicemente per salutarsi, il forum non offre nulla. e per molti ci vuole anche un minimo di superficialità, un "cazzatoio"


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda.basterebbe tu cercassi di rientrare nei modi e ti ponessi con un minimo di educazione rimanendo nell'argomento.
> puoi scrivermi tutto ciò che pensi, ma che tu debba iniziare con che stracazzo dici e caricare il messaggio con ?sta vecchia rincoglionita non mi pare normale.
> e faccio l'esempio su di me che forse sono stata la meno offesa.sole a parte sei stato cafone con circe, diletta, lunapiena....etcgratuitamente.
> se tu scremi questo aspetto sarai ancor di più apprezzabile per lo sforzo


Ogni gruppo umano si autoregola.
Se chi usa un limguaggio pesante non viene ignorato vuol dire che piace.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Riporto il contenuto di un manoscritto trovato in una bottiglia, dai toni del quale mi dissocio con forza:
> 
> _Siete però una manica di teste di cazzo in sto forum...
> Perchè, parliamoci chiaro, vi lamentate dei cazzoni e dei cagacazzi e siete più cazzoni e cagacazzi di loro!
> ...



Dispersa nell'oblìo,come quasi tutte le altre perle della collana....  :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

non mi ricordo il fatto dell'osteoporosi e della sospensione, quando è stato?


----------



## babsi (23 Dicembre 2012)

*tanto per puntualizzare e chiudere la questione:*

mamma mia che bordello che avete creato su sto diamine di thread.
manco ho potuto finito di leggere tanto erano fitte le pagine di insulti e contro-insulti vari.
per un po' c'ho anche provato eh, ma era roba troppo vecchia e personale e tiravate in ballo cose che pare che so dieci anni che state a bighellonare su sto forum (con tutto il rispetto per il bighellonare, che piace a tutti, di tanto in tanto.poi c'è a chi palesemente piace sempre, ma vabbè -.-)
e Admin s'è indispettito coi tipacci anonimi (e c'aveva pure ragione dato i tipetti in questione)
e ha proibito di commentare ai pori sfigati senza accesso (in realtà la moderazione se la meritavano proprio tutti, iscritti e non, altroché)
e avete costretto i non iscritti ad iscriversi.
cattivi:mexican:
vabè vi voglio bene uguale


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2012)

babsi ha detto:


> mamma mia che bordello che avete creato su sto diamine di thread.
> manco ho potuto finito di leggere tanto erano fitte le pagine di insulti e contro-insulti vari.
> per un po' c'ho anche provato eh, ma era roba troppo vecchia e personale e tiravate in ballo cose che pare che so dieci anni che state a bighellonare su sto forum (con tutto il rispetto per il bighellonare, che piace a tutti, di tanto in tanto.poi c'è a chi palesemente piace sempre, ma vabbè -.-)
> e Admin s'è indispettito coi tipacci anonimi (e c'aveva pure ragione dato i tipetti in questione)
> ...


pace e amore, baby.


----------

